# MLB: RIP Ernie Banks



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

hey its TNA World Heavyweight Champion David Ortiz


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Oh Thank the baseball GODS for this new thread, no more stupid posey with his stupid face. :trout


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Allow me Dub


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Indians need to make the necessary adjustments this off-season. I'm not satisfied with just another wild card spot. They better to spank Detroit and take the Central pennant.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao Indians.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

New thread smell? New thread smell. Ahh...

osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1

osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 










Ohh, which World Series Trophy is THIS ONE?!?

Which one is he polishing right now?!?









LOL *Phillip J. Dick*, every time you post that .gif, it makes Buster's 2012 MVP/CPOY/HAOPAW/SS year and contribution to the '12 World Series campaign even sweeter.  

(Okay, I'm going to keep living in the past since the Dodgers are probably going to win the NL West by about fifteen games.)


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

What do you think about this, *Dub*? Seems like a low-cost, low-risk, _possible_, though unlikely, high-reward deal:



> Mark Mulder has agreed to a minor league deal with a big league invite with the Angels, according to Jerry Crasnick of ESPN.com (on Twitter). The veteran, who is represented by Brian Charles of Big League Management Company, LLC, can earn more than $6MM if all incentives are met, Ken Rosenthal of FOX Sports tweets. The deal comes with a guaranteed $1MM base salary, tweets Nick Cafardo of the Boston Globe.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Like you said its low cost, low risk, give him a shot and see what he has but I doubt he'll get that last spot.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

JOSE FERNANDEZ LOOKS TO IMPROVE ON DAT ROOKIE OF THE YEAR SEASON :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Yo, where's all the baseball talk?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Oakland A's evidently knocking on Tanaka's door. 

_____________________________

Reds GM Walt Jocketty is attempting to work out an extension for Homer Bailey, no surprise. 

_____________________________

Indians signed Jeff Francoeur to a minor league deal.

_____________________________

Twins and Matt Garza are deep in negotiations; Twins have an agreeable AAV for Garza but they don't want a long-term deal, and, naturally, he does. 

_____________________________

The Orioles, who have had one of the worst offseasons out of anybody this winter, are reportedly interested in Bronson Arroyo.

_____________________________

Dodgers reportedly closing in on an extension for manager Don Mattingly. Yes! Yes! Yes! :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/10261922/baseball-hall-fame-class-2014-announced



> NEW YORK -- Greg Maddux, Tom Glavine and Frank Thomas were elected to baseball's Hall of Fame on Wednesday while Craig Biggio fell two votes short and tainted stars of the steroid era remained far behind.
> 
> Maddux was picked on 555 of 571 ballots by senior members of the Baseball Writers' Association of America. His 97.2 percentage was the eighth highest in the history of voting.
> 
> ...


Bonds and Clemens with less percentages of the vote than last year? Boo. :kobe


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Kinda old but this is pretty awesome


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

BIG HURT

Three deserving baseball players enshrined. I'm actually pro Bonds getting into the Hall, but fuck Clemens.

Biggio camp gaining ground too so that's cool.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

*That's because you're racist, MrMister*


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

My most favorite baseball player ever, the BIG HURT FRANK THOMAS in the hall of fame baby!!!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Awesome to see Frank Thomas get in on his first try. Props to an outstanding career Big Hurt. :clap


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

After doing a little bit of research I have come to discover that

Barry Bonds and Greg Maddux were one another's most comment opponent in each of their careers. In 157 career plate appearances, Bonds hit .265/.376/.508 with 16 strikeouts, 24 walks, and 9 home runs off of Maddux. 

Second-most common batter vs. Maddux? Craig Biggio.

Second-most common pitcher vs. Bonds? Tom Glavine.

Giants need to go rogue and retire Barry's number and start working on the statue, which they can make into a kind of Colossus of San Francisco over China Basin's McCovey Cove, giving Bud Selig and the BBWAA the finger.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Times are slow...

*Masahiro Tanaka is in the United States meeting with teams.*



> The Dodgers, Angels, Cubs, White Sox, Yankees and Diamondbacks all have meetings set. The Blue Jays have also had multiple conversations with Tanaka's camp already, he adds, but it's unclear if they have a face-to-face meeting set in Los Angeles. Heyman reports that Tanaka began meetings yesterday and could meet with five to six teams per day.


_...According to Heyman_

Where do you guys see him ending up? And is he the next Dice-K or Yu Darvish? 

My Pick: *Angels or Diamondbacks* 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*
Pirates' Pitching Coach Expects Burnett To Retire*



> "I'm on the percentage point where he's not going to come back. I've got to prepare my guys with no A.J. I've got to prepare the pitching with no A.J. So that's the route I'm going. If he does come back -- hey, all right! But right now, I'm leaning that way, where he's going to retire."


_...According to Ray Searage_

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Indians Sign Jeff Francoeur*



> Francoeur gets $1MM if he makes the team with a chance to make $500K more based on plate appearances


_...According to Joel Sherman_

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Nationals To Sign Jamey Carroll*



> Carroll, 40 next month, batted just .211/.267/.251 for the Twins and Royals last season but collected his 1,000th Major League hit along the way






















*PLUS*
***Breaking News***

*Dan Le Batard barred from Hall of Fame vote*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

*Why was Le Batard barred from voting?*


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



DarkStark said:


> *Why was Le Batard barred from voting?*


He turned his vote over to the website deadspin, and they had an open vote with fans.

http://www.cbssports.com/mlb/eye-on...waa-strips-dan-le-batard-of-hall-of-fame-vote


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/1...der-detroit-tigers-surgery-repair-core-muscle



> Detroit Tigers ace Justin Verlander underwent muscle repair surgery Thursday after injuring himself last month during offseason conditioning.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

BBWAA is such a joke. Le Betard actually had a good ballot and didn't take any money for sending it over. There's people that straight up voted for just Jack Morris and that guy that won't vote for anyone from the steroid era, even Maddux. If anything, that guy should lose his voting privileges.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



> Rangers starter Derek Holland is out until midseason after a knee injury that took place Tuesday, Anthony Andro of FOX Sports Southwest reports. Holland had surgery today (Twitter links).
> 
> The effect the injury will have on the Rangers' offseason planning is unclear. The Rangers are, however, still unlikely to acquire any of the remaining top pitching options, MLB.com's T.R. Sullivan writes (also via Twitter). Instead, they will try to acquire more depth.


Man that sucks, fucking love Holland.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

but...dat mustache and Harry Caray impression.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



DarkStark said:


> *Why was Le Batard barred from voting?*







His dad probably went off on the show about how he doesn't know anything about sports and is just there for the comedic relief.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

FUCK

Holland out until around mid-season.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

David Price could fill that void, MrMr. :kobe9


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Maybe:side:

A-Rod slapped with 162 now. It's less than the 211, but it's still the entire season.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

This frees up quite a bit of money for the Yanks, doesn't it?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Yep it does. $25 million lolol. Tanaka in the Bronx.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

That's so fucking lame. Yankees signed the deal, they should have to pay up. You suck, MLB. A-Rod might be villainous but I'd take his side over Selig's.

____________________

Everybody else looks out, Giants signed Dontrelle Willis to a minor league deal yesterday! "D Train" coming through! :mark: :lol

____________________

That sucks about Holland being out until midseason. You guys might wanna outbid the Dodgers for Tanaka, *Mr*. :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I read AT LEAST until midseason. This staff is never going to be all healthy. Next year it'll be Yu's turn.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Yeah, I've now read that, too. "At least" midseason by most reports. Woof. 

You know what you must do... 

/whispers "Tanaka" a thousand times.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Fuck man, I used to love D-Train. Shame he went south.

And fucking Yanks, even when they 'lose' they win.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Rangers in talks w/ JEROME WILLIAMS!

There's your answer, MrMr. :lelbron


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Come home, Jerome. 

Need depth.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Oh NOW you want him.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Of course. He's a free agent who won't cost much and could be very useful. :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

The Royals are moving forward w/ Moose as their everyday 3rd baseman, eh? I suspect they'll reverse that decision fairly quickly. Moose's .196/.256/.290 against lefties is pretty disgusting, especially when compared to Valencia's .371/.392/.639. Hosmer bounced back after a _very_ rough season in 2012 though, so perhaps Moose can do the same.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I have come to terms that the Cubs are not going to get Tanaka..but there are just a crop of pitching sitting there..do I have to beg so you can make a move


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> The Royals are moving forward w/ Moose as their everyday 3rd baseman, eh? I suspect they'll reverse that decision fairly quickly. Moose's .196/.256/.290 against lefties is pretty disgusting, especially when compared to Valencia's .371/.392/.639. Hosmer bounced back after a _very_ rough season in 2012 though, so perhaps Moose can do the same.


The Royals' apparent dismissal of a platoon seems quite suspect. They would be wise to at least consider, if not revise, that game plan.



Evilerk said:


> I have come to terms that the Cubs are not going to get Tanaka..but there are just a crop of pitching sitting there..do I have to beg so you can make a move


I'm on record as saying that I have faith that Theo is going to eventually rebuild that club, but there's something to be said for the sentiment you're delivering here. Unless one or all of Kershaw, Scherzer and Bailey reach free agency this next offseason--fairly unlikely, though it's certainly very possible at least one of them will--the 2014/2015 offseason is quite weak in the free agent pitching market (and in the free agent market in general). The Cubs have a protected pick, too. 

At the same time, I'm not sure if any of the remaining pitchers on the market--not named Tanaka, anyway--is worth the lengthy contracts they will probably command. Edwin Jackson isn't a bad signing as a middle-of-your-rotation type of guy but the Cubs should start aiming a bit higher. 

Probably the best approach would be drafting one of those tantalizing power arms in the 2014 draft with the fourth overall pick. If he pans out and is anything close to MLB-ready, the mystery pitcher could be ready to make waves when the team is actually transitioning toward being competitive. Of course, any team should draft the best player available; this is merely me thinking with my fingers.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Just to throw this out there, Angels have an outfield prospect that goes by the name........














Mike....































































wait for it.....

































Fish. Its fucking destiny. :trout


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

A 32nd round pick last year? He and Trout playing together would be awesome, but I don't see it happening. :/


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I'd take Jerome. He'd probably get lit up in Arlington, but his road starts could be ok. Obviously he's not Holland, but fuck, need someone if Robbie Ross or whoever implodes. I kinda like Ross though, but I'm not sure he's a starter.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I wonder how A-Rod feels right now. Like "Ulright everyone still knows I'm scum and my reputation is still tarnished but I'm only suspended for 162 games now. SWEET MAN."

Was it really worth the circus? He may never play again regardless.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

lulz, he's not even finished yet. Isn't he going to file a lawsuit? Pretty sure the MLBPA isn't backing him this time, either.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

It really is sad to look back at that never seen before SS he was in Seattle all those years ago to what he is today.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

He might be a pretty scummy dude, but at least he lived up to the hype. :draper2


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

He hasn't though somewhat. A lot of people thought 755 was as good as passed with Alex Rodriguez.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

He'd have been a Hall of Famer. The greatness is there, but he's never getting in just like Clemens and Bonds and Rose.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

STEROID ERA


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



JM said:


> He hasn't though somewhat. A lot of people thought 755 was as good as passed with Alex Rodriguez.


Well, shit happens when you devote the end of you career to trolling instead of playing baseball. :hayden3


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

One of the hottest things I have seen in awhile. 










It's ridiculous Rose is not in the hall of fame. Just my 2 cents. 

Holland's injury is a huge deal if Harrison is not ready to go. 

Jerome Williams? Ugh. I doubt he would do better than Scheppers or Ross. I'm really high on Ross he was a starter all the way through the minors until he got called up. He has swing and miss stuff, keeps the ball down and has great poise. Ross would be in a lot of other teams rotations IMHO. With Scheppers having a history of arm problems (as far back as in college at Fresno State) I'm not keen on him coming in prepared to start. He was awesome in his role last year. Just leave him there. Ogando can start for a few months and be respectable. Tepesch has a good arm. Lots of options. Luke Jackson will probably be MLB ready in 2015....hopefully the Rangers don't have to rush him. 

If the Rangers could land David Price without trading Profar and Martin Perez I'd listen if I was Daniels.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Well, shit happens when you devote the end of you career to trolling instead of playing baseball. :hayden3


It's true. IIRC he was still the youngest ever to 600. Just like all the other milestones. Could be wrong though.

Teams should sign a pact to never allow him to play in this league. All teams. CONTINUITY.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Forget Price. It's not happening.

Ogando is already in the rotation I think so he can't replace Holland. They have to get another arm for depth. I just remembered BRONSON is out there. Get him. He'll eat a ton of innings.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Any updates on Tanaka?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

DODGERS WILL NOT BE OUT BID.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

The Dodgers are going to have the first 8 man rotation in MLB history. 



MrMister said:


> Forget Price. It's not happening.
> 
> Ogando is already in the rotation I think so he can't replace Holland. They have to get another arm for depth. I just remembered BRONSON is out there. Get him. He'll eat a ton of innings.


Bronson on a one year deal would be much better than Jerome Williams.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Bronson is going to the O's. It's happening.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Bosch on 60 Minutes. Pretty good stuff.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

When do you guys see Tanaka signing with the Dodgers? I'm thinking a week from Wednesday, the 22nd.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

According to a rumor, its down to 3 teams: Yankees, Dodgers, or Angels


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Inb4 White Sox get him and is a massive bust.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I read that Tanaka did not actually meet with the Angels. So he's totally going to be a Dodger. 

Kershaw, Greinke, Tanaka, Ryu, whoever. If Tanaka is as good as the hype, this rotation is amazing.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

From Mark Polishuk at MLBTR:



> When the offseason began, many speculated that David Price's time with the Rays was coming to an end, as the ace southpaw would be traded at the height of his remaining value (two years of team control) and Tampa Bay could save money and add even more quality prospects to their system. The perception amongst rival executives now, however, is that Price will stay put through the coming season, ESPN's Buster Olney reports in his latest Insider-only column. "Ninety percent chance he stays," one rival executive said. "The [trade] market hasn't materialized." MLBTR readers seem to agree with that sentiment --- according to a recent poll, less than 31% of respondees feel that Price will be pitching elsewhere by Opening Day.
> 
> Here's some more news from around the AL East...
> •Also from Olney's piece, some executives believe the Yankees and Dodgers will be the two final players in the race for Masahiro Tanaka. The Yankees have the greater need for pitching and perhaps even more pressure to sign Tanaka now that most of Alex Rodriguez's salary is off the books for 2014. The Dodgers, meanwhile, have shown they'll pay any price for a player they want, and are "more shameless in their bidding," according to some rival executives.


Essentially, Tanaka's going to be a Dodger. And Price is staying in Tampa Bay for another year.

:lol @ *MrMister* forgetting about Dan Haren.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

lol SORRY DAN

Haren actually is an ok 4th or 5th starter. Shit I'd take him on the Rangers for sure.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Weird, heard an interview with Dodgers's GM and he said he didnt want to spend too wildly, I still think Yankees will get him.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Save_Us_Yankees


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Also, yes, Dan Haren's perfectly acceptable as a fifth starter. The exploding line drive rate is ominous but he may have been genuinely unlucky on the Nationals according to some advanced metrics. Of course, that is not a very friendly ballpark to pitchers, especially right-handed ones, perhaps, who are giving up many line drives.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



DesolationRow said:


> Also, yes, Dan Haren's perfectly acceptable as a fifth starter. The exploding line drive rate is ominous but he may have been genuinely unlucky on the Nationals according to some advanced metrics. Of course, that is not a very friendly ballpark to pitchers, especially right-handed ones, perhaps, who are giving up many line drives.






#3 starter in a White Sox uniform.


#1- Sale
#2- Quintana
#3- Haren
#4- any scrub not named Danks.
#5- any scrub still not named Danks.
#83478234- Danks (most overrated pitcher ever)

and I'm saying that as a White Sox fan, as most of you know.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Holland had MIRCROFRACTURE surgery?!!?!??

He's not coming back this year. He'll never be the same again. RIP sweet Dutch.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



> 11:15am: ESPN's Buster Olney says Kershaw and the Dodgers are "at the two- or the one-yard line" in terms of completing a record-setting extension (video link).


:side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Hey, being on the 1 or 2 yard line doesn't mean it'll get done! #Panthers


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



> Ramona ShelburneVerified account
> ‏@ramonashelburne
> The Dodgers and Clayton Kershaw have agreed on a seven year, $215 million contract, sources have told ESPN. Out after five


bama4


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Well, jeez. That's just a bit excessive now, don't you think? :kobe5


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Gotta love that tv deal.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Hey, being on the 1 or 2 yard line doesn't mean it'll get done! #Panthers




#Niners

Erm, oh, yeah, back to baseball... Kershaw's contract is about what you'd figure considering the market today and his left-handedness as well as age bump him above Verlander from a year ago. 

Having said that, of course a long-term deal for a pitcher is inherently risky and it's not like Kershaw hasn't dealt with at least some physical issues--mostly minor, admittedly--already.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Buster Olney said:


> The Dodgers have committed more money to Kershaw over next 7 seasons than the Rays have paid for their entire payroll over last four seasons


:george


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Dodgers reportedly either going to get Tanaka or, failing that, go after Bronson Arroyo, current Giants team-killer.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Jays are going to be left with Santana and/or Jimenez .


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Keep gettin dem checks CLAYTON CRENSHAW.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



JM said:


> Jays are going to be left with Santana and/or Jimenez .


Well, you could do a lot worse. Ubaldo was fantastic after the ASG, iirc.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I think he will get rocked in Rogers Centre.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

That may be so. Dude's very erratic, so who knows which Ubaldo you'd be getting. He was a Cy Young contender while Pitching at Coors, after all.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

WWF plz correctly predict the future and tell me if they will get him and how he will do. Plz.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

CLAIRVOYANT BRANDON says that the Tornoto Blue Jays *DO NOT* sign Ubaldo Jimenez. He does, however, have a very solid year (Similar to this past season and 2009).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

That prediction is gonna wind up being wrong. A real wizard told me.

Ubaldo has the goofiest wind up in the majors. Possibly top 5 all time.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

At least it doesn't take 10 fucking hours like Matt Moore's. My fat ass could steal off of him. Pitching w/ him in The Show is a painful experience. His stats while pitching out of the stretch have to be better than when he's not.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Does he take 10 fucking hours out of the stretch or with bases empty? What are the times for each. He obviously speeds up with runners on. Plz respawn.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Obviously he's faster in the stretch. I'm saying that his typical windup takes so long that his stats might even be better out of the stretch.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

But even out of the stretch he is a baserunners dream for SWIPING BAGS.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Eh, I dunno. I'd be interested to see the baserunning stats vs. him.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

This is fucking stupid....

I have no idea how they are going to fairly reverse calls when there are so many possibilities on every play.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



> darenw @darenw
> Follow
> My favorite stat of the year. The #Giants as a team only threw 58 pitches 95 MPH or over in 2013. #Cardinals were MLB leader with 3,702


:lmao

It's little wonder that the Giants have prioritized signing a horde of scrap heap flame-throwers this offseason for ST.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



DesolationRow said:


> :lmao
> 
> It's little wonder that the Giants have prioritized signing a horde of scrap heap flame-throwers this offseason for ST.







Well if they would just allow Lincecum to smoke dat weed he'd be throwing over 95 all day.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



DesolationRow said:


> :lmao
> 
> It's little wonder that the Giants have prioritized signing a horde of scrap heap flame-throwers this offseason for ST.


Holy shit, what a disparity. :lol


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



> @JesseSanchezMLB
> Source tells me clubs have not heard back from Tanaka & nobody knows where they stand. Most had about 60 mins to make a case. No visits.


lel.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Scherzer got a bit more than $15 million. One year only though. 

Minor gets around $4 million for one year.

Frieri the same for one year.

Frieri getting paid as much as Minor what is going on.


Really though, Minor needs to continue to do what he did last year. He's young.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I think the Rays' payroll might be an all-time high this year. WINNING IT ALL, fellas.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Is the WF MLB fantasy league a thing anymore?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> I think the Rays' payroll might be an all-time high this year. WINNING IT ALL, fellas.


Might as well go for it. The Price is right! :


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Apparently Marlins 3B Ed Lucas went to my High School. I was unaware of this. :hmm:



DesolationRow said:


> Might as well go for it. The Price is right! :


Never heard that one before. :kobe8


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Ed Lucas, eh? Interesting. He killed the Giants last year, I do remember that. :lol

________________________________

I predict that the Tigers and Max Scherzer hammer out an extension before Opening Day. Very possible that the Dodgers do the same with Hanley Ramirez. And the Giants are showing interest in locking up Pablo Sandoval if he shows up to Spring Training in the condition he is purporting to be in with some kind of healthy extension (I'm hoping for three years).

Next offseason's free agent class is going to be laughably bad. Of course, the knowledge that a great paucity of free agents will exist next winter will make at least a couple of these players and their agents want to hold out for free agency all the more. :side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



> •The Cubs are the "lead team" for Tanaka, a source tells Levine (via Twitter).
> •The Cubs have made a "real offer" to Tanaka, tweets 670TheScore.com's Bruce Levine, who also notes that one key factor for Tanaka and his wife will be the presence of a Japanese community in his new city. On Thursday, we heard that the Cubs were "pushing hard" for Tanaka, and Gordon Wittenmyer of the Chicago Sun-Times reported on the "sales pitch" the Cubs made to Tanaka last week.


CUBS

:mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



DesolationRow said:


> CUBS
> 
> :mark:





oh good, the Cubs will win 50 games this year, 14 of them from Tanacaca.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

He's got some big shoes to fill


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

White Sox are one of the bidders for Tanacaca. Damn it, I hope they don't get him, cause that's a lot of money down the drain.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

You don't believe the HYPE eh?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



MrMister said:


> You don't believe the HYPE eh?






You couldn't tell from my 50 other posts about Tancaca?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Yeah that was one of my spamming understatements. Have you seen him pitch?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I don't see how he isn't going to be great, especially when you consider the success that guys like Darvish and Ryu have had (Yu especially, of course). I'M A FAN.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Keith Law has consistently called Tanaka a "young Hiroki Kuroda." I'd take that. Tanaka supposedly has one of the best forkballs on the planet; his splitter is, from the admittedly brief clips I've seen, but more so based on reputation, deadly.



> •Teams bidding on Tanaka are "in for at least 6 or 7 years," reports Bruce Levine of 670thescore.com (on Twitter). The average annual value will be "at or above" $20MM, Levine adds. Put those numbers together, of course, and Levine's report suggests that Tanaka will command at least $120MM (in addition, presumably, to the $20MM posting fee).


Price tag is hefty, to be sure. But... It's looking like international whales like Tanaka are the probable go-to guys of the whole free agent market going forward. More and more teams are simply locking up their stud players with massive extensions, so fewer and fewer big names are going to be hitting free agency. Obviously, there is the trade market, but teams like the White Sox with lousy farm systems can't engage a Tampa Bay Rays over David Price, and if you're the Chicago Cubs or Minnesota Twins and you have some highly desirable prospects, you probably want to be abstemious and don't even want to give them up for a David Price, especially considering the situations in which those clubs presently find themselves. Tanaka could easily make an enormity of sense for a Cubs or a White Sox team, either at least ostensibly rich in prospects to the point of wanting to shield them from a potentially rash trade or poor in young homegrown talent at the moment, and wanting something better than taking a whirl with Ubaldo Jimenez or Ervin Santana and hoping their 2013s were reliable signposts for their next four or five years.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Seems like the Angels are focusing their attention on Garza more, they made it clear to other clubs that they are not aggressively seeking Tanaka's services. I rather have them lock Garza up and securing Trout.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

It would honestly be for the best for the Angels to sign Garza long-term and trade :trout to the Giants for Mike Morse before Spring Training starts.


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

7 year, $155 million for Tanaka from the Yankees :mark: Now let's hope he turns out to be the stud he's projected to be. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

FUCK RIGHT OFF.

FFS.

WHY NOT THE DODGERS?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

He'll opt out in 4 years and join the Dodgers.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

WHY the AL East? WHY?! :vince4


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

:jaydamn that deal

I get it. It's a bidding war, but I'm weary of that usage already. Please don't let this be another Kei Igawa



TheShowstappa92002 said:


>


time to change this, chief


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Near raging atm. WWF, comfort me.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I wanted the Cubs to sign him. Well now Tanaka's wife will leave him and he'll spiral into depression and be terrible in the Bronx. (Tanaka's wife wanted to be on the west coast btw)

lol he's in a fierce division, pitching in a terrible park. He's got Fenway and Rogers to pitch in as well. Good luck dude.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

MrMr, comfort me. WWF is slow.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



> Well now Tanaka's wife will leave him and he'll spiral into depression and be terrible in the Bronx. (Tanaka's wife wanted to be on the west coast btw)
> 
> lol he's in a fierce division, pitching in a terrible park. He's got Fenway and Rogers to pitch in as well. Good luck dude.


^^^

You have Brett Lawrie and :EDWIN

:EDWIN2

:EDWIN3


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Blue Jays still won't make the playoffs, the question is if they can finish 4th.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

STACKS come on man. This is a trying time for everyone. No need for that .

:EDWIN

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Hahaha my White Sox finally with a victory, not getting Tanacaca.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Tanaka baseball cards selling like hotcakes :ti


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Hahaha my White Sox finally with a victory, not getting Tanacaca.


Would've liked the ChiSox to get him tbh, but I never thought they were serious contenders. At least he didn't go to the Cubs. Granted, I don't like the Yankees much either, but it's the lesser of two evils. I'll live with that.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Now I'm quite curious about Tanaka's peripherals in Japan, and how those might (or might not) translate to pitching half of his games in Yankee Stadium. 

That place should have a warning at all entrances, "Right-handed pitchers beware," just as AT&T's entrance can say, "Right-handed pitchers welcome."

Based on the numbers of that deal, it's difficult to not believe that the Yankees overbid everybody, including the Cubs, by a "fuck-ton" to use a _Wolf of Wall Street_ phrase.

$155 million, wow. 

$150 million over 7 years is effectively 21 WAR over those 7 years.

Meanwhile, only 20 pitchers have put up that much value over the last 7 years. Expecting to be in the top 20 is hopeful, to put it nicely.

In the end, I'm relieved that the Not-Dodgers signed him.

Now I can shift my worrying to current Giants team-killer Bronson Arroyo signing with LAD any day now. Yay!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

It's not just the Bronx. Fenway, Camden Yards, and Rogers skew hitter friendly too. It's just a rough division to be a pitcher.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Mr is scared.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



JM said:


> MrMr, comfort me. WWF is slow.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Sorry bud, had class. I don't really know how to comfort you, because this news is very unsettling for me, as well. I guess him pitching @ Yankee Stadium is a plus for us, but yeah, this is pretty bad for the rest of the division.

Tampa traded Torres.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

You got Logan Forsythe though. (I have no clue who Logan Forsythe is)


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I've heard of him, at least. Seems like a textbook Rays player; he had a competent 2012. I don't really like the deal, but the Bullpen is fairly deep, so it's alright.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



MrMister said:


> It's not just the Bronx. Fenway, Camden Yards, and Rogers skew hitter friendly too. It's just a rough division to be a pitcher.


True dat. 

AL East is a killer for pitchers outside of Tampa. 



MrMister said:


> You got Logan Forsythe though. (I have no clue who Logan Forsythe is)


He was a Padre, which means nobody knows who he is.

Weird seven-player trade between the Padres and Rays... Torres will suffice as a replacement for Luke Gregerson, who the Padres traded to Oakland for Seth Smith.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

A's got Gregerson? Fuck them, their bullpen is goat.

edit: b/c they're/their


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Yes, the A's do have the best bullpen in baseball. On paper. Bullpens, though--they're more reliable than government programs, sure, but I wouldn't go too much further than that. Recency would indicate that the Red Sox, for instance, will continue to have a shutdown 'pen in 2014, but I wouldn't bet too much money on it. I'd rather have one that looks as shiny as possible, though, taking variance into account.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Fuck, Garza's price might have gone up.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

The Yankees signed Tanaka, the Rays traded for Forsythe (among others), and the Red Sox signed Sizemore. WHERE YOU AT, TORONTO/BALTIMORE?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

It's time for Sidewinder400's yearly what he thinks the finals standings will be! I will only give reasons for why I choose certain teams for first, then maybe I'll add a few extra notes to other teams...well here we go!


AL East:
Boston- It's Boston, they win out of no where when people think their team is garbage.
Yankees- Oh, you got Tanacaca? Enjoy his 3.5 ERA at home
Tampa Bay- sucks to be Tampa, I think they'll get 90 wins, but Boston and NY will get more.
Baltimore 
Blue Jays

AL Central:
Detroit- This division sucks. Of course Detroit is going to win.
Kansas City
Cleveland
White Sox- lolAbreu
Twins

AL West:
LA- This is a tough division, but I'm going LA cause players will rebound..big time.
Texas
Oakland
Seattle
Houston (please win the World Series...with you at 200:1 odds, and me placing $50 on it, I get paid out more than your whole team gets paid)

NL East:
Washington- This team is finally going to start hitting and their great pitching will continue
Atlanta- I feel this division is going to come down to 1 or 2 games, either way Atlanta gets a wildcard
Philly
Mets
Miami

NL Central:
Cardinals- It's the Cardinals.
Reds
Pirates- I seriously still don't believe in Pittsburg even though it's been 2 great years for them.
Cubs
Brewers

NL West-
Dodgers- seriously, this division is almost another AL Central, unless the Giants actually come to play this year.
Diamondbacks
Giants
Rockies
Padres


I'll come back later and decide on my playoffs and who's winning it all.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

what were your predictions last season


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Only two predictions needed in this thread:

Cabrera pulls off the three peat in MVPs
Tigers finally end their World Series drought :verlander


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I predict neither of those things happen.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Well nobody asked for your predictions you negative Nancy.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

That's not me being negative, it's me being positive about everyone else but Miggy and the Tigers.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Don't you be negative about the current GOAT in the game. 

That's right, come at me Trout :trout


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Uhh, there's a reason that Trout is going to get the largest contract in MLB history.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Miggy > Trout again


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



OG Dub said:


> what were your predictions last season






They were in the old thread, but I had the Angels winning the World Series...boy was I wrong.



Found it...




> American League:
> 
> East: (this right here is the hardest division for me to choose)
> 
> ...





> Reasons Why: Division sucks, that's why. Detroit will run away with it.


Lol, I said the same thing this year.


Wow...my predictions were TERRIBLE last year.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Uhh, there's a reason that Trout is going to get the largest contract in MLB history.


But does he have two MVPs in a row? Because THATS THE ONLY ARGUMENT I NEED! :westbrook2


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

As a White Sox fan....Miggy > Trout for now.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

For the record I'd only say Miggy > Trout as a hitter. As an overall player it's Trout > all.

I just like to push the TWO TIME TWO TIME MVP storyline a bit.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Miggy needs to run someone over now and then win the MVP.

Stanton > Trout, the only difference is where they play.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Stanton is overrated as fuck, man.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

RAYS are going to sign Balfour. :mark:

Yesterday's trade makes more sense now.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Brewers are signing Garza. Plz stay away from Ubaldo.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> RAYS are going to sign Balfour. :mark:
> 
> Yesterday's trade makes more sense now.


2 years, $12 Million. Friedman is going HARD for the WS this year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Balfour won't have that huge foul territory anymore, plus the AL East is full of hitters' parks while the West only has Arlington.

Plus didn't the O's see him as damaged goods?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Balfour had a 3.33 ERA with a 1.21 WHIP in 4 seasons as a Ray - he'll be fine. Plus, you know who was just closing for the Rays the last two years, right? I couldn't be any _less_ worried about Balfour.

As for the 'injury': He has been examined by MLB officials and doctors multiple times and none of them found nothing wrong with him. He passed his physical with the team. He has proclaimed himself "100% fine," as well. Much like his performance in the AL East, I'm not worried about his health at all.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I'd be at least cautious with regard to Balfour. From my continued watching of the A's in the corner of my eye, it typically looked like his arm had little left in it through the latter two thirds of this past season, and he seemed exceedingly lucky to not have his numbers end up much worse than they were.

However, if he had to pitch anywhere in the AL East, at least he's calling Tropicana home. 

______________________________

Speaking of the AL East, though, I'd say the Orioles have had the worst offseason in baseball. Up to now, anyway. 

______________________________

http://www.atr.org/yankees-pitcher-lose-over-half-million-a8085



> Yankees Pitcher To Lose Over Half of $155 Million Contract to Taxes
> 
> However sweet this $155 million dollar deal seems, the reality is that Tanaka will lose almost $90 million over the 7-year life of his contract with the Yankees
> 
> ...


So he didn't sign with NYY for the money. : 

More to the story if you click the link.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



OG Dub said:


> Brewers are signing Garza. Plz stay away from Ubaldo.








That might be the most random signing this off season...



-edit- Garza to the Brewers that is.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

So does anyone have a clue what is holding up the Garza deal? He took a physical so it doesnt seem to be that.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Robin Ventura resigned with the CWS and extended his contract. :hb


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

He's so bad. :ti


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



El Conquistador said:


> Robin Ventura resigned with the CWS and extended his contract. :hb


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*










WHAT A GUY


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



El Conquistador said:


> Robin Ventura resigned with the CWS and extended his contract. :hb


Not sure I agree with that, Sox should've waited until about May or June and saw how the team was performing before giving him a contract extension.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

There is not enough discussion in here so I'll start something....


Carlos Zambrano. What a joke, got in a fight in the chicken errr Venezuelan baseball winter league.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Matt Garza officially now a Milwaukee Brewer :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Miguel Sano said he's going to hit 45 home runs this year. Too bad he won't be on a major league roster till July.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Watch out, rest of the MLB! The Angels signed Brennan Boesch and Carlos Pena!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

100 wins easily :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



El Conquistador said:


> Robin Ventura resigned with the CWS and extended his contract. :hb


Wait, so he quits and they offer him a new contract?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> Wait, so he quits and they offer him a new contract?






He didn't quit?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

The Angels signed Chad Tracy, too. They're so desperate. :ti


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Minor league deal with spring invite, I see no harm in that.


----------



## will321 (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Grant Balfour is with the Rays I hope they do something.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Lance Berkman is retiring. Can't say I didn't see it coming.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



will321 said:


> Grant Balfour is with the Rays I hope they do something.


They're looking poised for a very, very good season, my friend.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Sidewinder400 said:


> He didn't quit?


I read the word resigned wrong :side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Jason Hammel just signed a one-year, $6 million deal with the Chicago Cubs. $1 million in incentives, too.

That's an excellent deal for the Cubs.

_________________________________

Bronson Arroyo on his current situation, according to Jayson Stark:


> "I don't even have an offer to turn down," he said. "So I might still be sitting here on March 1. I have no idea."


Arroyo has a career ERA+ of 100, to Ricky Nolasco's (for but one example) ERA+ of 90. And Great American Ballpark does no favors for a fly ball pitcher like Arroyo.

Going into the offseason he wanted a three-year deal. Thinking he might end up with two years. Perhaps not, though. 

_________________________________

The most important baseball news in the land, though, is that Buster MVPosey has gained 10-12 pounds of muscle this offseason and has gone back to the 2009 buzz cut look. :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

*poseysmileylookingoffinthedistancewhywasthatonedeleteditwasthebest

Bronson not having offers is odd to me. He's a really durable pitcher even if he doesn't have brilliant stuff.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

osey1

It was not deleted, *Mr.* The beloved MVPosey smiley lives!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

:mark:

osey1

I see it's got the pointless "1" attached to it.



FELIZ has the heat back so that's good to hear. I still <3 him even if he blew the save in the WS. Baseball is a mean fickle bitch. It's the epitome of sometimes you eat the bear, sometimes the bear eats you.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Cruz might become a Mariner, thoughts Mr?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Mariners spending spree :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> Mariners spending spree :mark:





To still finish in last.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Just like Toronto :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

The Rangers don't need Nellie, they just signed Daniel Bard. :drake1


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



OG Dub said:


> Cruz might become a Mariner, thoughts Mr?


I'll miss Cruz. Bad OF, but he could come up with some huge HR.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Rangers still could sign Cruz to a one year deal if everything else falls through. He'd be an optimal DH for sure. Looks a few clubs are increasing their interest, with Seattle and Baltimore being two at the forefront.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Giants going for the Suk Zone. Suk-Min Yoon! Well, he held a workout for them and the Orioles, anyway. :side:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Anyone watch those top 50 countdown shows on MLB Network? Just watched the blunders one and it was great.

They're doing a top ten reliever going into this season show right now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I watch them from time to time, yeah. Watched the top outbursts last night.

Hellickson out until may.  Should pave the way for Odorizzi to make the squad, I suppose.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

So spring training is starting soon and I know the Angels have 3 pitchers still!

WTF are you guys doing over there?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

5 pitchers, silly. Jerome Williams finds a home with the good o' Stros.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Freddie Freeman just signed an extension with the Braves, latest update from MLBTR:



> One source tells Morosi that Freeman's deal could be worth as much as $125MM over eight years (Twitter link).


________________________________________

Dodgers and Bronson Arroyo are talking. The _fait accompli_ that is the NL West for the Dodgers is becoming only more and more so. 

________________________________________



> Talks between the Mariners and Nelson Cruz have gotten more serious in the past few days, reports Jon Heyman of CBS Sports. Seattle is believed to be open to offering a two-year deal and could possibly stretch to include an option or even a third guaranteed year, according to Heyman’s report.


________________________________________

Jeff Baker just signed a two-year deal with the Marlins.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



OG Dub said:


> 5 pitchers, silly. Jerome Williams finds a home with the good o' Stros.


Who do we got outside of Weaver, Wilson, Richards.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



William Murderface said:


> Who do we got outside of Weaver, Wilson, Richards.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Yeah we only got 3 pitchers.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

SKAGGS.

Santiago isn't terrible, either.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Yes, Skaggs and Santiago. 

Still do not understand that trade from Arizona's perspective. Eaton and Skaggs > Trumbo, Schugel and Jacobs.

Angels and Diamondbacks like to rob one another for pitching talent, evidently.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Arizona has so much good pitching that they don't even give a fuck anymore. Between Corbin/Delgado/Skaggs/Bradley, they figured they could give one away and still be set. :lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Suppose so. The Bard may have been writing about Kevin Towers: "Though this be madness, yet there is method in 't."


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



William Murderface said:


> Yeah we only got 3 pitchers.


Dont stress on it so much, We got Mark Mulder too. DAT COMEBACK YEAR. :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

The Athletics signed Sam Fuld. THEY'RE STEALING FRIEDMAN'S TACTICS.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Baseball America said that only one of the Angels' prospects would make the TOP TEN of the Astros' prospects. :ti


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> SKAGGS.
> 
> Santiago isn't terrible, either.


I can't believe I blanked on SKAGGS :no:

I completely forgot about Santiago, I just don't want Blanton in the rotation.



> Dont stress on it so much, We got Mark Mulder too. DAT COMEBACK YEAR.


I hope he does great, but you can't bank on that.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Blanton will be our Jerome Williams and if he does decent in spring training, he will get the spot over skaggs.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Cannot wait for the season to start up and for the Cardinals to reign supreme once again in the NL Central :mark:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



OG Dub said:


> Blanton will be our Jerome Williams and if he does decent in spring training, he will get the spot over skaggs.


I don't expect Skaggs to be in the rotation on the opening day.

Why don't the Angels just sign Arroyo? I would.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Arroyo gets raped in the AL and I think his asking price/years is too high.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Like Blanton doesn't get raped in the AL? :lol

I'm sure his price will come down the longer he stays a free agent, he has to cave eventually if he wants to be on a team by opening day.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Braves locking in Freeman and Heyward is terrfic. Would love to keep Kimbrel, as he's one of the best closers in baseball. Getting Venters back from injury also makes me feel really good, as he is a damn good middle reliever. The young crop of guys in Atlanta really gives a great chance in near future to do more damage in the NL East. Evan Gattis being the number 1 catcher worries me, at least because of his lack of production in their exit from the postseason this past year. Sure, I shouldn't base his future off one week of play, but if you're going to be put in that position, you've got to make something happen. The way he chased pitches and showed no patience just really wrecked me as a fan.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



William Murderface said:


> I don't expect Skaggs to be in the rotation on the opening day.
> 
> Why don't the Angels just sign Arroyo? I would.


He'll probably end up with the Dodgers anyways.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Braves not locking in Heyward long term was odd, must be weary of his injury history.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



OG Dub said:


> He'll probably end up with the Dodgers anyways.


Don't the Dodgers already got a full rotation?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



William Murderface said:


> Don't the Dodgers already got a full rotation?


If you include Beckett, they certainly do. However, it remains to be seen if he can actually come back and pitch. Zach Lee is a prospect who's supposed to have a chance to hit the big club at some point in the near future as well.

Arroyo would be a luxury item for them. Consequently, the Angels should be able to defeat them in a one-on-one bidding war for Arroyo, whose price is indeed already dropping.

If I'm LAA, I want Arroyo. Overpay in AAV for two years, like 2/26 or even 2/28. That's barely an overpay in this delirious market, actually. Even the top of your rotation could be dicey given the injury histories of the players involved. And the Angels unmistakably have the bats to compete, but the pitching is what has stalled them.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

The pitching and that god damn bullpen, I really hope they at least tried to pursue Brian Wilson.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Wilson signed a one year deal with the dodgers and I think Angels's bullpen has improved.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I thought Wilson signed a 2 year deal.

I know we got Smith & Salas, but I will not trust the Angels bullpen until I see results.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Chris Capuano would probably be Angels best bet since he is looking for a one year deal.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I actually wouldn't hate that, I mean he's better then Blanton.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Fucking hell, Schilling was diagnosed with cancer


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Wow, somebody really fucking hates him. First he loses millions from his game company going under, now this? :deandre


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Wow, somebody really fucking hates him. First he loses millions from his game company going under, now this? :deandre


I dont want to live in this evil world any more


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Wasn't Schilling an asshole though? My initial thoughts were he had it coming.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Yeah man but he was a WARRIOR, remember the bloody sock? He also CARRIED the Red Soxs to a championship :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Bloody sock was FAKE. He's a fake.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Hence the ":side:"


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Oh:westbrook2

lol Stacks saying he had it coming. I thought the same thing though:side:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I don't think getting cancer is really justified for being an asshole, it's not like he murdered someone.

Bryan Lahair got a minor league deal with the Indians, what the hell happened to that guy? :lol


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



William Murderface said:


> I don't think getting cancer is really justified for being an asshole, it's not like he murdered someone.
> 
> Bryan Lahair got a minor league deal with the Indians, what the hell happened to that guy? :lol






Ah, I remember when all of my friends that are Cubs fans were like, OMG LAHAIR IS THE NEXT BIG THING. I kept doing them the only thing he could hit was a fastball going 70MPH. He'll be done in a year....annnnnnd he's done. Time to go brag to them. Oh, I've said the same thing about Castro too. Castro is done. I'm saying the same thing for Rizzo too.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

So the Marlins signed Marmol. For all the bad that can be said, I'm going to focus on the good: he finished the year strong for the Dodgers with 21 solid innings and apparently still has a pretty live arm. He's definitely not a threat to Cishek, but if he can contribute anything to the bullpen that will be a big plus. And if it doesn't work out, he's more than likely gone by the end of the year.

CBS is doing a neat little project. All time Single-Season teams for example, and you can find the rest of the teams here as well, the Marlins:

http://www.cbssports.com/mlb/eye-on...-time-single-season-team-floridamiami-marlins


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Troy Glaus:kobe6


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Dem damn rally monkeys.

Shocked that Tim Salmon didn't find a spot on the LA roster but'cha gotta remember the whole structure behind this project.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

It was either him or VLAD, tough choice but VLAD was GOAT.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Canseco is on Tampa's team. :ti


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

RELIEF PITCHERS - 1977 Bruce Sutter (closer), 1983 Lee Smith and 2007 Carlos Marmol

2007 Carlos Marmol

Carlos Marmol

Marmol

LOL.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

They said the big news is that the Cubs are not going after Yoon or Arroyo..I said that's not news that's Thursday


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Evilerk said:


> They said the big news is that the Cubs are not going after Yoon or Arroyo..I said that's not news that's Thursday





Bet you the White Sox will be linked to both of them, they like to say they're talking to every damn free agent it seems, then never actually offer anything.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Mariners got Rodney, and are still the favorites for Nelly. I'm still not fully buying into 'em, but it's hard not to believe they'll be good this season.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

But... Cruz sucks. And that lineup beside Seager and Cano is slightly above a turd sandwich at this point.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Cruz sucks? Well, that's news to me.

Cano/Seager/Hart/LoMo are all pretty good, Zunino was a highly-touted prospect last season, Miller was fairly consistent and I expect him to improve this season, and Cruz would be one of the best DHs in baseball. Felix/Iwakuma/Walker is an elite top-end of the rotation, and Rodney should be fantastic in Safeco. I admit that Center and Left field are pretty big question marks, but there's a lot to like here.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Cruz can basically do one thing well and that doesn't nearly cover up the rest of his deficiencies. For what he's going to get paid (with Seattle likely giving him WAYY too much) Seattle will be disappointed. Not to mention his health issues (has played 1 full season) and his growing age (going to be his 33-34 season). His last 3 years he's been pretty much a guy with decent pop (let's not forget that going from Texas to Seattle isn't advantageous for a hitter) that has health issues. 

Morrison did need a change of scenery and is still young but I definitely am not relying on him to carry an offense. Hart could be decent as well but I'm going to wait until we see how he comes back from his injury. A guy his age (32) with an ACL injury (if i remember correctly) has huge question marks around.

And while Walker is a top prospect, to bunch him in with Felix/Iwakuma already is jumping the gun quite a bit. The guy has thrown 15 MLB Innings. I don't think I have to go through all of the highly touted pitching prospects that have busted before.

They were only a 71 win team last season. To be a playoff contender they'd likely have to get at least 90. While their additions should make them hover around .500, I don't really see them making a 20 win swing in one season unless someone does something greatly unexpected (aka one or two of these young guys performs at an all-star level, in addition to the stars that they need to have produce). 

Still clearly the A's division, imo, and the other teams all have huge question marks around them right now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Surely if Cruz is going to be Seattle's every-day DH, the defensive concerns are a non-factor. Not having to play in the field should greatly increase his chances of staying healthy, as well. Hart's injury concerns are indeed real, especially if he's playing in the outfield, so I can agree with you there. I'm just assuming that he'll be healthy, and when he is, he's a fantastic player. As for their rotation: Their top five starters pitched well enough for them to have the 10th best ERA in all of Baseball (3rd in the AL). I'm personally a huge believer in Walker, but I wasn't trying to lump him in with Felix and Iwakuma. I was just simply projecting that with him now in the fold, they should only get better. I don't think Settle will be a playoff team, but I certainly believe they'll be much improved. I'd lump them in with teams like Baltimore, Kansas City, and the Yankees.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Seattle with all of those acquisitions just to pull a Toronto, at least they're better than Houston :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Rangers and Hanson are nearing a deal :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Ok, it's just a minor league contract.

:lmao Chisox signed Mitchell Boggs.


Also Nelson Cruz has a bit more than "decent pop". He's a freaking power hitter. He's got good power.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

You also have to take in the fact that he is somewhat of a name and Mariners desperately want to rebuild an image now that Cano signed, hence why they are also willing to overpay.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



OG Dub said:


> Rangers and Hanson are nearing a deal :mark:


He's gonna get lit up in Texas :lol


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Surely if Cruz is going to be Seattle's every-day DH, the defensive concerns are a non-factor. Not having to play in the field should greatly increase his chances of staying healthy, as well.


If Cruz is the full-time DH that'll force Hart to play the field, likely 1st base since the OF seems to be Morrison/Ackley/Saunders. Let's just say Hart wasn't much of a success at 1st when he played there in 2012. Either way if Cruz is signed, their defense is going to take a hit somewhere.



> As for their rotation: Their top five starters pitched well enough for them to have the 10th best ERA in all of Baseball (3rd in the AL).


 Their top 6 starters made all but 16 starts last year (Maurer/Ramirez had 14/13 starts, respectively) and their starters ERA was 11th worst by ERA, about middle of the pack by FIP, but were top 10 in WAR (although about 5/6th of that came from Hernandez and Iwakuma).

http://www.fangraphs.com/leaders.as...0,ts&rost=0&age=0&filter=&players=0&sort=15,d



> I'm personally a huge believer in Walker, but I wasn't trying to lump him in with Felix and Iwakuma. I was just simply projecting that with him now in the fold, they should only get better. I don't think Settle will be a playoff team, but I certainly believe they'll be much improved. I'd lump them in with teams like Baltimore, Kansas City, and the Yankees.


It's fair to think he'll be better than Maurer/Ramirez combo and even Harang, but I'd still keep my expectations low on him.

I guess our definitions of good are slightly different. I thought you meant playoff, 90 win type team. Clearly we think they'll be in the same win range (barring anything unnatural which is bound to happen).



MrMister said:


> Also Nelson Cruz has a bit more than "decent pop". He's a freaking power hitter. He's got good power.


Home/road career splits:
Home: .556 SLG, .262 ISO, 132 wRC+
Away: .435 SLG, .194 ISO, 95 wRC+

For comparison, Home Nelson Cruz is similar to what :EDWIN did last year. Road Nelson Cruz is similar to what Mitch Moreland did last year. Pretty significant dropoff away from the jetstream, and all he'd get now would be 9 games there.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



> The Diamondbacks have agreed to sign free agent starter Bronson Arroyo, tweets Ken Rosenthal of FOX Sports. The contract is for two years and includes an option, tweets Jerry Crasnick of ESPN.com.


Yet another pitching option for this team, and not a bad one at that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Obviously he's going to take a hit going to Safeco from Arlington. They reconfigured the park last year btw. It doesn't have the crazy jetstream anymore. Of course, with Prince on the team now, they might have changed it back. Either way, the jetstream is designed to help lefties. Cruz isn't a great hitter because he'll chase a lot, but his power shouldn't be in dispute.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I did not know they changed the ballpark last year. Last year he was fairly even in his power splits (actually had more HRs away than at home) but I still think a lot of his reputation as a great power hitter comes from playing half his games in that ballpark. He's not a great power hitter at this stage of his career. Bautista/EDWIN/Goldy/Miggy are great power hitters. He's clearly two notches below them.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Ok, I'm not saying he's a top tier power guy. He's got good power though is all. We're actually probably on the same page or close and I'm getting caught up in semantics.

There is no question hitting in Arlington helps anyone with any power.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

With Arroyo gone it looks like the Angels are gonna be stuck with Blanton as the #5 pitcher most likely


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Blololololollololollooooollololloolanton

Maybe he'll have a resurgence:side:

Bronson is a good signing for the Dbacks. Most of their divisional road games are in cavernous parks.

Not sure anyone mentioned Rodney going to the M's, but he's there now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Skaggs...


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Who the hell is Mitchell Boggs and why did the White Sox sign him?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

He was a solid reliever. Boggs was supposed to close for the Cardinals last season (I think), but he imploded in a major way. He was beyond terrible. Like, anyone in this thread could've pitched better than he did. He's still only 29, so perhaps he can get back on track.

I don't know why MrMr is laughing @ it, when the Rangers signed Daniel Bard. :HHH2


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> He was a solid reliever. Boggs was supposed to close for the Cardinals last season (I think), but he imploded in a major way. He was beyond terrible. Like, anyone in this thread could've pitched better than he did. He's still only 29, so perhaps he can get back on track.
> 
> I don't know why MrMr is laughing @ it, when the Rangers signed Daniel Bard. :HHH2







So Boggs is just another Brian Omogrosso as of right now?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Just because the Rangers signed a spare doesn't mean I can't laugh at anyone else signing a spare.

Mitchell Boggs had one of the biggest meltdowns I've ever seen last year. He never recovered. I'm sure that shit is rough. 

A-Rod dropped his case. This man is innocent.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I'll never forget you Boggs. You will always hold a special place in my heart. I will get mad at something petty and realize this is nothing compared to the rage that you once caused me and I will feel so much better. So thank you Mitchell Boggs. <3


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

#TruckDay :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



TomahawkJock said:


> I'll never forget you Boggs. You will always hold a special place in my heart. I will get mad at something petty and realize this is nothing compared to the rage that you once caused me and I will feel so much better. So thank you Mitchell Boggs. <3


Hopefully the ChiSox get the 2012 version of him, and not last year's version. Although to be fair, he pitched alot better after being traded to Colorado, which is a notorious hitter's park. So hopefully he does well here.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I need to escape this cold weather and get down to Mets spring training in Florida one year.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Boggs took over as Cardinals' closer at the start of the 2013 season for an injured Jason Motte, who eventually underwent Tommy John surgery. *But Boggs had two blown saves in his first four tries and allowed 18 earned runs on 14 hits and 15 walks over 14 2/3 innings, while striking out just 11.* He was traded to the Rockies in early July.


:banderas Welcome to the White Sox!


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Don't sleep on the Astros in 14-15. We are ready for the future!!


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Skaggs...


I expect him to be in the minors for the majority of the season.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



MrMister said:


> Ok, it's just a minor league contract.


nope.



> TUESDAY: Hanson's deal with the Rangers is actually a Major League deal, not a minor league contract, tweets Heyman. Hanson will earn $2MM (plus incentives) and is likely to be the team's fifth starter.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Ok so once every five starts they'll just have to score 8+ runs. NO PROBLEM


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Tanacaca with dat 100K+ flight to New York.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Derek Jeter announced he will retire at the end of the 2014 season.

Good choice for him, but I am surprised. I always figured he'd be one of those guys who would have to be forced out.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Thank you jeter has been my favorite since I was a little kid and is my role model. Will miss him


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Jorge Posada after the 2011 season; Mariano Rivera and Andy Pettitte (for the second time in his case) at the end of the 2013 season; Derek Jeter now retiring at the conclusion of the 2014 season.

Would make me weep if I were a Yankees fan.

Will miss Derek and Mo especially as a baseball fan, though.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Dodgers sign Erisbel Arruebarruena, bye Hanley.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

More like, "Bye Hanley, enjoy third base in the not-too-distant future. As well as the $120-million-plus contract extension to which we are going to sign you quite soon."


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Bummed to see that Jeter is going to retire after this season.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> Bummed to see that Jeter is going to retire after this season.






I thought he retired last season. I mean we didn't see him play at all. :troll


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Retirement tours :no:

Nex t season will be Ichiro.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*









:kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

MIGGY's on the cover?! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Have to get it now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

RAYS traded Lobaton to the Nats for Nate Karns. Not much to say about this deal, really. Win-win for both sides.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

So, A.J. Burnett signed a one-year, $16 million deal with the Phillies. Talk of a mutual or player option for 2015 underway.

_______________

Yes, *TKOK*. And of course Brian Sabean was V.P. of Scouting and Development for the Yankees when Jeter was drafted (he evidently was one of the most forceful voices arguing for selecting Jeter). As well as Pettitte and Posada in the back-to-back rounds if memory serves.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Trout better be on the cover next year


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

It's gonna be Miggy again after he wins his third straight MVP award


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Sad to hear about Jim Fregosi, led the Angels to their first postseason. :jose


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> It's gonna be Miggy again after he wins his third straight MVP award


So fitting that just as Trout's moving back to centerfield with the Bourjos trade occurring, Cabrera will be manning first base again in the wake of the Fielder trade. Trout's positional import increases as Cabrera's decreases. Let the debate continue and never end!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

There is no debate. Trout is 10 times the baseball player that Miggy is.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

MRMR plz go. Will not allow you to talk ill of the TWO TIME TWO TIME MVP.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

You have a picture of Ramon Santiago as your avatar and Matt Stafford in your signature. Not a single relevant Detroit athlete to be found. You have the TWO-TIME, TWO-TIME MVP and you go w/ those scrubs.

Miggy isn't nearly as handsome as guys like Longo/Wil/Zobrist/etc. though, so it's somewhat understandable.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I was too lazy to change it from the shitty player avatar pact we had last year. I guess it's time to update.

I'm just amazed you knew who Ramon Santiago was.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

My Baseball knowledge knows no bounds.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Jeter is a greater bachelor than he is a baseball player and he's a great baseball player, an obvious 1st ballot HoFer. He's gotta be top 3 bachelors of all time. Certainly THIS ERA.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



MrMister said:


> There is no debate. Trout is 10 times the baseball player that Miggy is.


Even more reason Miggy winning again will be the most entertaining thing ever :troll


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Trout is the better baseball player but you might be able to say that Miggy is the better hitter. But Miggy is ten years older then Trout so he won't stay an elite hitter as long as Trout will.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

The steroids are breaking miggy down, that's why he's always injured. :troll


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

The only roids Miggy takes are his nightly bottle of Jose Cuervo to down his 20 piece from KFC. MF'er is all raw strength, summoned from his FATTY muscles.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I think that's a more appropriate description of Prince Fielder.










...But he's vegetarian. Maybe the fattest one ever. Must be pouring ranch dressing over it all (I don't blame him).


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Sidewinder400 said:


> The steroids are breaking miggy down, that's why he's always injured. :troll


Nah, that's just from him bumbling around drunk all the time


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Hi my name is Mark Mulder, shit, can't finish the ambulance is here for me.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Stay classy, Sidewinder.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Angels owner Artie Moreno is supposedly threatening to move the Angels to a nearby Orange County city.. if Anaheim doesn't give him some land near the current Angel stadium.. http://blogs.ocweekly.com/navelgazing/2014/02/arte_moreno_tustin.php sheesh


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Dodgers would let him :ti


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Cabrera is one of the few who lived up to his huge contract. He's entering the 7th year of an 8 year deal. He's finished in the top 5 of the MVP race the past 5 seasons with two MVP trophies. Hes only going to be 33 when he becomes a free agent, so he'll probably be able to net a nice 5 year deal from the Tigers or Yankees in 2016.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Homer Bailey and the Reds have agreed to a 6-year/$105M extension.

Nobody cares about Homer or the Reds, so take a look at Balfour's truck:










:drake1


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

That's not a truck, that's a fuckin' TANK.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

INB4 BALFOUR DECLARES INSOLVENCY


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I'd like to note that CLAIRVOYANT BRANDON was correct about the Blue Jays not signing Ubaldo. :floyd3


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Algernon said:


> Cabrera is one of the few who lived up to his huge contract. He's entering the 7th year of an 8 year deal. He's finished in the top 5 of the MVP race the past 5 seasons with two MVP trophies. Hes only going to be 33 when he becomes a free agent, so he'll probably be able to net a nice 5 year deal from the Tigers or Yankees in 2016.


I'd be quite disappointed if the Tigers let him walk. Without Prince's contract on the books he should be more than affordable.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Can't pay him as much as New York though, that's the thing. I bet he stays in Detroit regardless.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Eh they'll still have Tex and A-Rod on contract when Miggy is a FA and while that may be true it's not like Detroit penny pinches. Having no Fielder albatross makes me much more confident they get a deal done next offseason.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I'm so pumped for this season. A whole year of WACHA. :mark:


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*










C.C finally got all that baby weigh off :lel


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I would be happy for Baseball but I fear the Angels will suck again.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I continue to feel really good about the Braves offseason. Locked in Freeman, Heyward, Teheran, and Kimbrel :mark: and got Simmons for 7 years, 58 million which admittedly is a huge fucking deal. Was amazed to read that it was the biggest contract for a non-foreign player with less than two years service in the majors. Nothing excited me more than locking in Kimbrel, even if it is for only four years. Would have expect Kimbrel to get more than Simmons, but I'm not the executive with the experience. 

Opening day just over a month away :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Odafin Tutuola said:


> I continue to feel really good about the Braves offseason. Locked in Freeman, Heyward, Teheran, and Kimbrel :mark: and got Simmons for 7 years, 58 million which admittedly is a huge fucking deal. Was amazed to read that it was the biggest contract for a non-foreign player with less than two years service in the majors. Nothing excited me more than locking in Kimbrel, even if it is for only four years. Would have expect Kimbrel to get more than Simmons, but I'm not the executive with the experience.
> 
> Opening day just over a month away :mark:





The Braves continue to seem to be the biggest team that's not getting talked about much at all. They're resigning all their players, getting good players, and no one seems to be talking about them.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

b/c they still have that outfield :hayden3


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> b/c they still have that outfield :hayden3







I'd rather have those 3 than whatever the hell is going to be the White Sox outfield this year...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Heyward is a good defender. He obviously has to improve at the plate but he had his appendix removed and got a fastball to the face. Unlucky, jury still out.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

_Homer Bailey and the Reds have agreed to a 6-year/$105M extension.

Nobody cares about Homer or the Reds, so take a look at Balfour's truck:
_


*LC* and *Pratchett* are gonna get you. (I'd be way more scared of *LC*.)

HOLY SHIT that... monstrosity of Balfour's. 



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> I'd like to note that CLAIRVOYANT BRANDON was correct about the Blue Jays not signing Ubaldo. :floyd3


Oh!

The Orioles have had such a strange letdown of an offseason. Seems like ownership there never had a "plan," and this whole "winning" thing came to the organization as something of a surprise. They finally sign themselves a fairly notable free agent, but he might not be that good going forward, and he cost them their first round draft pick, which was slotted at #17. The 17th pick is nowhere near as valuable as a top ten pick but it's not exactly chopped liver, either. 



Perfect Poster said:


> I'd be quite disappointed if the Tigers let him walk. Without Prince's contract on the books he should be more than affordable.


The Fielder albatross contract removal was one of the best moves any team made this winter. Even with the subsequent Fister fiasco, it tips the scales easily as a very favorable offseason for Detroit. Scherzer will probably get an extension very soon and Cabrera shortly thereafter, I'm guessing. If Scherzer does sign an extension, with Kershaw and to a lesser extent Bailey now signing extensions, the free agent starting pitching market next year is going to look sickly.



TomahawkJock said:


> I'm so pumped for this season. A whole year of WACHA. :mark:


Ugh! All I see is the Angels screwing the Giants over with the Pujols signing, and under the old, shitty rules of draft compensation the Cardinals received the draft pick slot the Giants would have had, and every Giants beat writer swears up and down that they were going to take Wacha. 

Fuck, I'll never have any sympathy for the Angels!



William Murderface said:


> I would be happy for Baseball but I fear the Angels will suck again.


My sympathies. I feel similarly with regard to the Giants. 



Odafin Tutuola said:


> I continue to feel really good about the Braves offseason. Locked in Freeman, Heyward, Teheran, and Kimbrel :mark: and got Simmons for 7 years, 58 million which admittedly is a huge fucking deal. Was amazed to read that it was the biggest contract for a non-foreign player with less than two years service in the majors. Nothing excited me more than locking in Kimbrel, even if it is for only four years. Would have expect Kimbrel to get more than Simmons, but I'm not the executive with the experience.
> 
> Opening day just over a month away :mark:


Simmons is a remarkably talented, young and cost-controlled starting shortstop whose defensive ratings practically broke the system as we know it today, which admittedly could stand enormous leaps of improvement going forward (the system, not Simmons; I'm scared to think of him getting better). Kimbrel at the money to which he is signed going forward is already arguably overpriced as a closer. Pitchers in general and bullpen arms in particular are volatile creatures. Ultimately, Simmons is drastically more important than Kimbrel if we're looking at the Braves on a macro level. Of course, that doesn't negate specific cases wherein one needs to use the best active closer in the game like Game 4 of the LDS. However, if history has taught baseball fans anything, it should be that when you have a strong, young and cost-controlled starting shortstop on your roster, hang on to him for dear life. The Braves extending Simmons out as far as they did was a slam dunk in the baseball acumen department. They have indeed enjoyed an excellent offseason in lassoing almost all of their young stallions long-term.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Strong post DesolationRow. I Think you got just about everyone.

DesolationRow will the Jays win >=81 games?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Probably less than 81 games, *JM*. Sorry. 

Anything's possible, though. Baseball is funny that way. The Reno Sports Book has them at 77.5 wins for 2014. That sounds about right. They could easily overperform that, though, and even break over .500.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

DesolationRow how could you? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I cannot tell a lie. :side:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Pitching is still lulz worthy. Should've gotten in on one of the FA starters.

Do think they'll have some positive regression though. 81 wins seems fairly reasonable. Don't think they're playoff worthy though.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Blue Jays :ti

Maybe you should put some money on the over JM


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

If Uggla and BJ Upton can get on track offensively, we could could be pretty nasty. Then if Gattis could mix in some hits with his strikeouts, then that makes our offensive REAL nasty.. The stretch Uggla had after the break a few years ago was magical.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Burhele needs to come back to his team, the White Sox, he should have never of left.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



DesolationRow said:


> Simmons is a remarkably talented, young and cost-controlled starting shortstop whose defensive ratings practically broke the system as we know it today, which admittedly could stand enormous leaps of improvement going forward (the system, not Simmons; I'm scared to think of him getting better).


HECH is coming for that GOLDEN GLOVE this year!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Perfect Poster said:


> Pitching is still lulz worthy. Should've gotten in on one of the FA starters.
> 
> Do think they'll have some positive regression though. 81 wins seems fairly reasonable. Don't think they're playoff worthy though.


That's essentially my take as well. They're probably better than they were last year, considering injuries, performance regression, etceteras, but they're almost surely not a postseason team unless a whole bunch of things just break right. 



Joel Anthony said:


> HECH is coming for that GOLDEN GLOVE this year!


Have at it! 

Brandon Crawford will probably be much better this year (okay, some homer wishing on my part, too) so long as he doesn't smash multiple fingers into second base again like he did last year in mid-June. The guy was putting together a ridiculously good _offensive_ season up until that point considering that he was almost always seen as a "glove-only" and then slowly "glove-first" MLB shortstop.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Deso, how do you feel the Royals will do this season? I attend their games more often than Cardinal games due to KC being much closer. I just love baseball and it would be nice to potentially catch a PLAYOFF GAME this year.. Will that happen?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



TomahawkJock said:


> Deso, how do you feel the Royals will do this season? I attend their games more often than Cardinal games due to KC being much closer. I just love baseball and it would be nice to potentially catch a PLAYOFF GAME this year.. Will that happen?





I'm not Deso, but the only way the Royals will make the playoffs is if they win the AL Central. That's not going to happen.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Just found out Granderson went to the Mets...where in the world have I been.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Nelly taking his JUICES to South Bea-- Baltimore.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Da fuck and why take less?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



TomahawkJock said:


> Deso, how do you feel the Royals will do this season? I attend their games more often than Cardinal games due to KC being much closer. I just love baseball and it would be nice to potentially catch a PLAYOFF GAME this year.. Will that happen?


Their lineup looks borderline dazzling on paper in terms of sheer depth and breadth. The Omar Infante acquisition was one of the best signings of the entire offseason. They have some mighty good-looking pitching prospects coming to the fore in Kyle Zimmer and Yordano Ventura. But pitching prospects having a dramatically favorable impact right away is largely a rarity, and while the Royals look good going into the season, I'm unconvinced that the playoffs are in their future for 2014. But 85-90 wins seems completely feasible, and if a dash of good luck or whatever is thrown into the pot, maybe they are either a wild card team or, considering that I don't think the Tigers are necessarily world-beaters, the AL Central is not unthinkable. I kind of like the Royals more in 2015 than in 2014, though, for multiple reasons, many of which having to do with those aforementioned pitching prospects. Methinks the Tigers, Royals and Indians should create an interesting division in 2014, although the Indians might not be for real since they won so many terribly close games in 2013 (including the infamous Angel Hernandez non-home run call against the A's, haha).


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



DesolationRow said:


> *LC* and *Pratchett* are gonna get you. (I'd be way more scared of *LC*.)


:kobe2


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Next time the Royals make the playoffs I plan to try and make a game unless it coincides with a Rangers playoff game. I can be to the K in 3 hours. I went to high school with Alex Gordon's older brother and had the chance to talk to Alex a few weeks ago. He looks to be in great shape and the team is super excited. Love what they have done to that park and on paper the Royals look like a 90 win team so we will see. I plan to go to KC a few times this year. Wanna see Jeter play since it's his last year and the Rangers are there on labor day so I will hit that for sure. 

Cruz to the Orioles. He should have accepted the qualifying offer from the Rangers. He rolled the dice and lost money...6.1 MILLION to be exact. I wish him and his hamstrings well. Nelly, we will always have game 2 of the 2011 ALCS. :mark: If healthy he will rake in B-More.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Decided I'm getting MLB Extra Innings this year. So fuck doing anything productive this summer. :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Gardner robbing the Yanks :lmao 52 mil?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

That's about what Bourn got last year (4 million more for Gardner, which isn't much tbh) and Gardner is a fantastic player when healthy. He is already 31 though and speed normally doesn't age too well, but he'll still be solid for the first years at worst and will probably make his contract back. Fair deal.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

So Deso what do you think of the Angels this year?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Gardner is not worth more than 10 mil a year, so he stole 3 mil a year


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Yankees frankly give no shit.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

He's been about a 4 win/year player when healthy and with 1 win = about 6-7 million he's definitely worth 10 million Stax. He's a very good player and with prices/revenues continuing to go up he got a pretty fair deal when you consider his age, injury history, likely regression, etc.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

PP I don't really think you can use one overpaid player to assess if another player is overpaid or not.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Bourn wasn't overpaid tbh. And I only used him since they're similar players and were the same age when they got their contracts.

Going off the theory that right now 1 WAR = 5.5 million (those first numbers were wrong) Gardner could easily get a 15 mil/year contract on the open market. To only get 13, if he continues his production, is quite the deal for the Yankees.

I'm not the only one that likes the move, either: http://mlb.si.com/2014/02/23/brett-gardner-new-york-yankees-extension/


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I don't know where these hocus pocus numbers come from but Bautista makes 14 million. They are over paid.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Nah Bautista was just underpaid. He was extended after his first big season so obviously he would get underpaid some if the production was legit. Had he been a bust after 2010 then he would've been a terrible contract. He made sure he got paid but it looks like a steal now (when he stays healthy).

Comparing Bautista to Gardner is apples to oranges. Bautista got paid after one great year. Gardners getting paid after multiple good seasons (none as good as Bautista's 2010-11 run, but still very very good seasons).


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I just thought about it for about 13 more seconds and decided they are still overpaid.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Jhonny Peralta is overpaid. We can all agree on this.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



JM said:


> I just thought about it for about 13 more seconds and decided they are still overpaid.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I guess it's alright for you to think that. You're wrong, but alright.



TomahawkJock said:


> Jhonny Peralta is overpaid. We can all agree on this.


If Peralta plays like he did from 11-13 it'll be a fair deal. If he performs more like in Cleveland, it'll be a bad deal. I'd say it's a fair deal though.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



TomahawkJock said:


> Deso, how do you feel the Royals will do this season? I attend their games more often than Cardinal games due to KC being much closer. I just love baseball and it would be nice to potentially catch a PLAYOFF GAME this year.. Will that happen?





William Murderface said:


> So Deso what do you think of the Angels this year?


Who the fuck is Deso now - Tim Kurkjian?

<3 Deso


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Flex, how do you think the Rays will do this year? Price is returning, Moore is recovering, and Wil & Archer getting another year under their belts. Thoughts?













j/k idc what you have to say ya slut


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Flex, how do you think the Rays will do this year? Price is returning, Moore is recovering, and Wil & Archer getting another year under their belts. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUARK. Right in the feels.

IDK. I think I chose the Rays to make the playoffs last year as a wild card (with the Red Sox winning the AL East & Yankees having the other WC). I'm still high on them. I question their bullpen and pop in the lineup, though. I still think they'll make the playoffs regardless.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

You talkin' shit about this bullpen, ya bish?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Lol at the who's overpaid argument. Every sports player is over paid, period.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Also, my random question of the day...current player in the MLB that's been on one team the longest and is currently on that team is...? (Minus Derek Jeter and A-Rod(not even sure if he would crack the top 5 though?))


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Paul Konerko
David Ortiz
King Felix
Jimmy Rollins
David Wright

I don't have years for any of them but I assume they are some of the longest

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Ya, that's about it. Rickie Weeks is up there, too.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Did Helton finally retire? :side:

The answer if not including Jeter('95) is Konerko, since '99, and it's years difference between the next guys. Just google it if you really want to see, beyond the box score did blog posts for the AL and NL in early January.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



William Murderface said:


> So Deso what do you think of the Angels this year?


They're probably going to be better this year, but the pitching situation is nowhere near ideal to put it kindly. 85ish wins feels a bit bullish from the outside looking in. 

Interestingly, they're probably the closest AL equivalent to how I see the Giants as they're currently constituted, although the Giants at least have more pitchers who have had a strong, largely recent track record of success in their rotation. But they kind of feel similar in a lot of ways.

:lol @ at Flex's Tim Kurkjian remark. I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



DesolationRow said:


> They're probably going to be better this year, but the pitching situation is nowhere near ideal to put it kindly. 85ish wins feels a bit bullish from the outside looking in.
> 
> Interestingly, they're probably the closest AL equivalent to how I see the Giants as they're currently constituted, although the Giants at least have more pitchers who have had a strong, largely recent track record of success in their rotation. But they kind of feel similar in a lot of ways.
> 
> :lol @ at Flex's Tim Kurkjian remark. I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

There's always a chance!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Unless you're the Cubs or Indians.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Cj Wilson was struck in the head during a BP session, seems to be fine though bama4


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



OG Dub said:


> Cj Wilson was struck in the head during a BP session, seems to be fine though bama4


The world really wants Blanton in that rotation :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Blanton cant be worse than last year, he will lead us to glory


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Blanton always shock's people with just how bad he truly is


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



OG Dub said:


> *Blanton cant be worse than last year*, he will lead us to glory


Blanton tends to surprise people :lol


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Fuck it.

:mark: DESO :mark:

THOUGHTS ON CHRIS DIAZ??


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

He good.

Hurricanes should be proud.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

In case Mike Trout is wondering, the Jays would be totally willing to give you 1.1 million.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

who is watching pre season baseball? :kobe6


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I just turned on Dodgers/Dbacks.:mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I find it hard to be excited to watch random players that I don't know play a Spring Training game in February. 

Fast forward a month, plz.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Kershaw vs the real top of the Dbacks order in the 1st. I'm sure Kershaw, Goldy, etc won't pay that long though.

Otherwise, I don't disagree.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Yahoo Sports finally made a good article...

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/the-retirement-tour-that-isn-t-getting-all-the-pub-022310129.html


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Kershaw is so bad.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

*I don't care who is playing baseball I'll watch :mark:*


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



JM said:


> In case Mike Trout is wondering, the Jays would be totally willing to give you 1.1 million.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


So he can be in last place?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

:lmao @ a fan chanting M-V-P-E-D to Braun, then Braun hitting a HR seconds later.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Love how Braun got a home run at his first at bat back from his suspension :banderas


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*










Your Game 4 against the YANKEES will never be forgotten.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

BLUE JAYS.

may never lose again. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Blue Jays will be lucky to finish 4th man.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

:trout WITH A FUCKING GRAND SLAM :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

You can't even tell me Trout isn't the most overpaid player of all-time, he should be making 30% less.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

All dem Cubs fans already crying.




-edit- Abreu 0-2 today in his debut with the Sox, beast mode activated.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

http://www.sbnation.com/mlb/2014/2/...ts-byron-buxton-twins-xander-bogaerts-red-sox

Top prospects for those interested


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



El Conquistador said:


> http://www.sbnation.com/mlb/2014/2/...ts-byron-buxton-twins-xander-bogaerts-red-sox
> 
> Top prospects for those interested


Thanks. (Y)

Only two ChiSox players listed on there, and the highest rated one is #60. :langston


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



OG Dub said:


> :trout WITH A FUCKING GRAND SLAM :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6 :kobe6


:mark: :mark: :mark: :trout


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Will anybody win the Padres Swing For Your Seats contest? Anyone who can hit a home run on 2 pitches from a pitching machine will win season tickets.

http://sandiego.padres.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20140226&content_id=68369742&vkey=pr_sd&c_id=sd




JM said:


> MARLINS
> 
> may never lose again.


FIXED :mark:

JK, they'll lose. 

But only when Justin Nicolino pitches.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Chrome said:


> Thanks. (Y)
> 
> Only two ChiSox players listed on there, and the highest rated one is #60. :langston







I thought I wasn't going to even see one White Sox on there. I kept scrolling and my face kept getting more sad...until I saw Johnson.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Cishek getting outta the jam :mark:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

First time I saw Tanaka pitch, really good stuff there. his splitters are :kobe6


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Am I looking at this right? As of right now, not 1 Yankee pitcher has thrown a single ball in the game...every pitch has been a strike.


Sabathia: 10 Pitches: 10 Strikes, 0 Balls
Kuroda: 10 Pitches: 10 Strikes, 0 Balls
Tankakaka: 14 Pitches: 14 Strikes, 0 Balls
Betencas: 4 Pitches: 4 Strikes, 0 Balls


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Betencas had one


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

AVERY ROMERO WITH THE WALK OFF :mark:

Split squads went 2-0 today :mark:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

holy fuck at this Braves/Nationals game :lmao fucking WAR


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Wins Above Replacement is a fun stat, yes.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I'm disappointed.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*










Not bad, not bad.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Does anyone want to give their opinion to me on this Abreu/Dunn/Konerko first base jam the White Sox have? What do you think they should do with these 3 players etc.




-edit-


Just looked at the Atlanta Vs. Washington score...the Nationals scored more than the Redskins usually do.


-edit2-

Was bored and looking through the White Sox salary...John Danks is the highest paid player on the White Sox...I'm not sure how I feel about that. This website is pretty cool though...Danks is the 18th highest paid STARTING pitcher.


http://www.spotrac.com/mlb/chicago-white-sox/john-danks/


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Brye said:


> Not bad, not bad.


That's not fair.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Good to see Blanton continuing his awfulness.


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

Just signed up for MLB.tv, anyone use it? I'm pretty excited about it, watching the Yanks game from yesterday against JM's Jays and it's playing flawlessly. Any positive or negative experiences with it? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I've gotten it every year since I started fantasy baseball. If there are negatives, I haven't found them yet. Every game (save blackouts) in HD is amazing. I love it.

There will be technical difficulties at times. Those are rare though. Also you can input your lineup and it'll tell you when your guys are hitting or pitching. You can't do that right now, so they either got rid of that, or it'll be online when the season starts.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

TheShowstappa92002 said:


> Just signed up for MLB.tv, anyone use it? I'm pretty excited about it, watching the Yanks game from yesterday against JM's Jays and it's playing flawlessly. Any positive or negative experiences with it?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yes, big negative, the Jays scored less runs than the Yankees.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

The only issue I ran into was on opening day when there would be errors, likely due to the high amount of sign ups. Other than that, its amazing.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Giants had a couple of split squad games between all of their upper minors prospects, including guys on the 40-man or struggling to try to get on it, and they both ended up being 0-0 nine inning games. 

That's the Giants' farm in a nutshell: pitching, pitching and more pitching and not a bat to be found. :lmao


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I saw Edgar Olmos pitched the other day and gave up 4 runs. fpalm

After he gave up that walk off to John Mayberry Jr last year, I was hoping we'd seen the last of him. Spring training or not. 

Maybe I'm being hard on the guy. He's still rather young and he did have his moments. But so far the guy is leaving a real shitty taste in the mouth of Marlins' fans. All 12 of us.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

So, I see the Orioles falling down quite a bit this year.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



> “I hope they go 0-162,” said Kinsler, who was traded to the Tigers in a swap of star players that sent first baseman Prince Fielder to Texas. “I got friends, and I love my friends, but I hope they lose their ass.”


:ti :ti


> Not any fun being in the Texas doghouse, is it @IKinsler3?—
> Josh Hamilton (@thejoshhamilton) March 04, 2014


:ti :ti


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

He hates Jon Daniels. This is known.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Rangers are obv a terrible organization.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Mirin' the jacked Mormon?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

He certainly wasn't joking about lifting all off season. Damn.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

JOSE already in mid season form. 3 and 1/3rds, 2k's, 2 hits, no walks or runs, fastball topping out at 98. 

On the college front: JAVI SALAS threw a PERFECT GAME against Villanova on Tuesday for the Canes. :mark:


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Joel Anthony said:


> JOSE already in mid season form. 3 and 1/3rds, 2k's, 2 hits, no walks or runs, fastball topping out at 98.
> 
> On the college front: JAVI SALAS threw a PERFECT GAME against Villanova on Tuesday for the Canes. :mark:


That perfect game was awesome.. The craziest part was his brother was behind the plate calling the game.




El Conquistador said:


> Mirin' the jacked Mormon?


The thing I find scariest is he's only 21.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I love the Cardinals. I don't know if you guys know about BALLPARK VILLAGE but it seems like the greatest thing in the world. 










It's the thing in Left Field. Three story building housing a seating deck on top (ala Cubs) but inside it has... A Budweiser Brew House with authentic German cuisine and over 100 different types of beer.




















A two story resturant/Cardinals Hall of Fame named Cardinal Nation.





















The home of Fox Midwest Live, which will broadcast the game from inside with a forty foot diagonal LED TV. Also inside will be plush seats and high tech audio/visuals for the ultimate viewing experience. Oh yeah, it has a 100 foot retractable glass roof as well. And a stage... for you know, world renowned singers and stuff.











It has the infield of the old Busch stadium where fans can walk where legends once tread. Has a videoboard as well, perfect for pregame ceremonies and gatherings.











All of this will be open year round starting on Opening Day 2014!​


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

A mini Category 5 Hurricane ends the Red Sox / Marlins in 6 at 0-0. Eovaldi threw 30 something pitches in the first, but did get out of a bases loaded jam. He's trying to go deeper in to games this year. Not off to a great start.



The Devil and God said:


> That perfect game was awesome.. The craziest part was his brother was behind the plate calling the game.


Halfway right, his brother called the game on the radio. 

https://soundcloud.com/wvum-sports/wvum-javi-salas-final-out-for

Wish you could embed Soundcloud.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Because I'm completely insane, I found this terribly fascinating: http://www.sportsonearth.com/articl...every-mlb-team?partnerId=ed-7952973-658620023

LOL Cubs... Just kidding, Cubs fans. 

2010 and 2012 were brilliantly glittering years, Matthew! Fun article, though, seriously.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

cj cron :banderas


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



El Conquistador said:


> Mirin' the jacked Mormon?


Didn't know Curtis Axel started playing baseball.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/fantasy-sports/1157866-fantasy-baseball-redraft-leagues.html

Fantasy baseball for those interested.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Stros down by 3 in thwe bottom of the 9th...Comon guys!!


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Sigh, that'll do it...Yankees win...at least they're my second favorite team.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Edgar Olmos doing what he do. One day he'll be a fine young man but for now he's a silly, silly boy.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Fuck John Henry too.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Joel Anthony said:


> Fuck John Henry too.


For those wondering:

John W. Henry ‏@John_W_Henry 18m
They should apologize for their regular season lineup

:berried


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

That's alright, because Wink got more than seven digits from his bitch.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Vogelsong getting shelled. Nothing ominous to note about that at all. :side:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

He's tweaked the delivery a bit this year, I read.

Looked to have a pretty decent outing in his first start but yeah that was pretty brutal yesterday. Perhaps he's still working out the kinks in the more overhead motion? Giants staff looks ready to go for the most part. Should be a big, big rebound year overall.

Logan Morrison off to a decent start in exhibition, 7 for 21, but still striking out too much. Just one walk. I think he'll have a pretty decent bounce back year at bat overall, but he's got to start developing a better eye at the plate to become the total package he should have been in Miami. Just needs to stay healthy.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Stanton with a SHOT today, no official word on how far but people say it was a towering blast. Looks to be ready to get back to his sexy 2012 self. Still needs to work on plate discipline and that eye a lot though as well. 

Koehler looked really good. 4 strong, 4 k's, 1 hit. 

And then Marmol made his debut.....1 hit, 2 walks, 2 k's but 0 runs....so not ready for a year of that shit. 

Not worried about the staff whatsoever and really think the bullpen will be decent come gametime but we better score a few more runs this year. Like, at least 5 a week. ;/


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Cardinals sign young Cuban shortstop.



> The St. Louis Cardinals signed Cuban free agent shortstop Aledmys Diaz to a major league contract and he'll report to spring training on Monday.
> 
> The Cardinals were among a number of teams, including the Yankees, who held private workouts for the right-handed hitting Diaz and the deal is believed to be for $15-20 million for four years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Nice. Wonder how old he really is though.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Tigers baseball actually on my TV :mark:


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

My first taste of Cardinals baseball this year is on TV right now. :mark: 

Shelby Miller is looking pretty good, high pitch count but his strikes to balls ratio is good and he just got his fourth strikeout

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Miguel had enough of Shelby :lel


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

LONGO literally knocked one out of the park :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Miggy x2 today and Castellanos with a bomb to dead center :mark:


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

We're still getting warmed up. :side: 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

15-0 Detroit over Cardinals right now....


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Joel Anthony said:


> He's tweaked the delivery a bit this year, I read.
> 
> Looked to have a pretty decent outing in his first start but yeah that was pretty brutal yesterday. Perhaps he's still working out the kinks in the more overhead motion? Giants staff looks ready to go for the most part. Should be a big, big rebound year overall.


I will not count my chickens before they hatch. However, you are right: CAIN, TIMMEH, BUM and HUDDY are all looking quite strong thus far. And I can't believe how excellent Lincecum has been so far, SSS be damned. He always used to be enkindled by everyone in Spring Training, even when he was great. Hmm...


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

My boy Jon Lester looking great for his first spring training game.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

CAIN :mark: :mark: :mark:

5 IP, 0 H, 0 R, 7 K

:mark:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

It's hard to get excited for this year when by all appearances the Reds have only taken steps backwards this offseason. Yeah, the pitching is going to be great, but who's going to get on base? Even if Billy Hamilton has a RotY type season, I don't think it will be enough. And I don't expect that to happen.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Votto will always get on base. He isn't a baseball player, he's an OBP/BABIP/BA/pitch recognition android.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Votto is the only player I need not worry about. Unfortunately it doesn't help much if there is no one to get on base in front of him. And Phillips is already priming for a season full of distractions. Right now I have to say if the Reds finish higher than third in the division I will be surprised.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*






:mark: OH BOY :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Medlen, Beachy and Minor are all unhealthy and struggling with copious amounts of injuries, some more severe than others. The Braves might be in trouble for the first month of the season or so.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Talking to Notorious inspired me to come out with another flexstradumus prediction. :mark:

AL East:
1. Yankees
2. Red Sox
3. Rays
4. Orioles
5. Blue Jays

AL Central:
1. Tigers
2. Royals
3. Indians
4. White Sox
5. Twins

AL West:
1. Rangers
2. Athletics
3. Mariners
4. Angels
5. Astros

NL East:
1. Nationals
2. Braves
3. Marlins
4. Phillies
5. Mets

NL Central:
1. Cardinals
2. Brewers
3. Pirates
4. Reds
5. Cubs

NL West:
1. Dodgers
2. Giants
3. Diamondbacks
4. Rockies
5. Padres


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Ain't no way the Mets coming in last..and swap the Yanks and Sox


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

It's sad seeing CC as a shell of his former self . He can't even top 90 on his fastball. I figured a full year after surgery, the arm would be back to where it needed to be. Maybe it's time to gain the weight back :side:



El Conquistador said:


> Talking to Notorious inspired me to come out with another flexstradumus prediction. :mark:
> 
> AL East:
> 1. Yankees
> ...


Agree with all of these except Yanks/Sox should be switched. Still too many questions with the Yanks pitching. OAK/TEX is a tossup imo.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Read on rotoworld that Medlen is probably going to have TJ surgery again.

Beachy is having a hell of time recovering from his. 


Braves signed Ervin Santana to attempt to cope. So that leaves Teheran, Santana, and ??? as the healthy starters? Minor I think is going to be ok, but I'm not sure he's pitching out of the gates.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Sucks about Kris. 

Arquimedes Caminero, keep doing good things.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



MrMister said:


> Read on rotoworld that Medlen is probably going to have TJ surgery again.
> 
> Beachy is having a hell of time recovering from his.
> 
> ...


Wood and Garcia, I guess. Minor's fine though, he'll only miss like a week.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



El Conquistador said:


> Talking to Notorious inspired me to come out with another flexstradumus prediction. :mark:
> 
> AL East:
> 1. Yankees
> ...


Looks quite good, about right overall. Obviously there is no truly scientific way to look at this, just hunches built on points of favor or disfavor for certain teams. The only thing that stands out to me significantly is the Brewers being the NL Central runner-up. Why do you see them finishing better than the Pirates or Reds? They do have some tremendous young talent and it'll certainly be interesting to see what Braun does but this is a rather bullish projection for them, particularly in such a strong division.

I also happen to think the Rays will finish better than the Yankees, and I tend to suspect it'll be a very good race between Tampa Bay and Boston for the division. Even if several of the Red Sox over-thirty guys regress from last year and a few of the Rays' young players and pitchers regress from last year, they'll probably still put on a good race for us... Yankees could definitely be a threat depending on how much key signings like Ellsbury and Tanaka produce for them. Definitely can't dismiss the Orioles outright, but they seem like the weak sister contender of the bunch on paper. At the same time, they could overtake the Yankees and perhaps even be a WC team.

My silly, sure-to-be-wrong predictions for 2014:

AL East

1. Red Sox
2. Rays (AL #1 WC team)
3. Yankees
4. Orioles
5. Blue Jays

AL Central

1. Tigers
2. Royals (AL #2 WC team)
3. Indians
4. White Sox
5. Twins

AL West

1. Athletics 
2. Rangers
3. Angels
4. Mariners
5. Astros

NL East

1. Nationals
2. Braves
3. Phillies
4. Mets
5. Marlins

NL Central

1. Cardinals
2. Pirates (NL #1 WC team)
3. Reds
4. Brewers
5. Cubs

NL West

1. Dodgers
2. Giants (NL #2 WC team)
3. Padres
4. Diamondbacks
5. Rockies

The only reason I'm that high on the Giants right now is because the pitching is almost sure to be considerably better than it was in 2013 outside of Bumgarner and the little secret about the team is that they actually have a strong offense these days in spite of everything considering park factors, etceteras. If they suffer grievous injuries again with more subpar pitching, though, they're going to be lucky to go .500. So much variance with the team at this moment.

This feels like a transitional year for the Reds because of the people they lost and the players they are grooming. Would be a great story if they were to overcome that label.

Rangers losing Holland for perhaps the first half is a massive blow. The A's as presently constituted seem built to win that division. 

Braves were due for some negative regression anyway and the possibly chewed up rotation to start the year will probably not help, while the Nationals are due for some positive regression. 

One of the more intriguing teams to watch this year will be the Indians. Was last year built disproportionately on magic or not? Looking forward to seeing more of Salazar. 

At the same time, the Royals have to be going all in this year with the team they are throwing out there and prospects they have nearly knocking on the door. Might be one year early for them to make a serious postseason run, though, but anybody who makes it in has a shot anyway.

If the Padres' rotation stays healthy and pitches toward its upside, they could be one of the peskier teams of the under-the-radar variety.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Where in the world is my predictions, they're somewhere in this thread lol.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



> It's time for Sidewinder400's yearly what he thinks the finals standings will be! I will only give reasons for why I choose certain teams for first, then maybe I'll add a few extra notes to other teams...well here we go!
> 
> 
> AL East:
> ...



Found them.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



ABrown said:


> It's sad seeing CC as a shell of his former self . He can't even top 90 on his fastball. I figured a full year after surgery, the arm would be back to where it needed to be. Maybe it's time to gain the weight back :side:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree with all of these except Yanks/Sox should be switched. Still too many questions with the Yanks pitching. OAK/TEX is a tossup imo.



My Astros will still come in last but I'd swap Angels and Seattle...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Nats, Pirates, Dodgers win the divisions. Cards and PADRES win the WC's. I'm just gonna throw the Fathers out there for the fun of it. They're not that bad of a team, but they're not that good either. Maybe it all clicks like in Major League. Cards won't hit with RISP again like they did last year. That shit was LUCKY. Pirates overtake them. Nats win by default since most of the ATL rotation is fucked. Dodgers win the West unless injuries decimate that team.

Rays, ROYALS, A's win the divisions. Rangers and Red Sox are the WC's. Rangers pitching is just snakebit right now. They will have to win a lot of games scoring 6+ runs. Sox are gonna Sox. THE ROYALS finally dethrone Detroit. That city has fallen apart so it's time for their baseball to follow suit.:side: I always fall back on the Rays because of their pitching. A's pitching is the best in the West, so they win that one too.

Pirates v A's World Series...Pirates win!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

:lmao Oakland vs. Pittsburgh World Series has to be near the top of Bug Selig's list of nightmares.

Most fun divisions to watch going into the season on paper: AL East, NL Central, AL Central (unless Kansas City and Cleveland shit the bed)

Worst division at this moment? Easily the NL East. It's just the Braves/Nats show, the other three teams aren't relevant. Would be cool to see at least one of them step up but I'm not anticipating it. Marlins and Mets should both be better come 2015 or so, though.

If the Rangers, Angels and Mariners all bounce upward, the AL West could be a hell of a lot of fun, but the Angels and Mariners have to shape up.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I like your predictions, too. I think the Pirates didn't enhance their chances and may have regressed by losing Burnett. I don't trust Liriano to duplicate last year's success; Taillon really needs to come on in the middle of the year like Cole did last year for me to have any faith in them. Same thing goes for the Reds. They haven't improved at all. Lost one of the best OBP guys in baseball and replaced him with a guy who often looked over matched in the minuscule sample size (yes, talking about Billy Hamilton). I like Bailey and Latos/Cueto if they can stay healthy, but they aren't good enough in my eyes.

The Brewers pitching is a question mark all around. Nothing special at all. I think Garza, Gallardo, Lohse, Estrada, Peralta is a pretty stable group in the sense that you know what you'll get. Nothing spectacular, just 4.00 ERA guys who will throw innings. I'm not enamored with them and think Segura is overrated and mainly a speed guy. I have them as the runner up based on small improvements. Gomez and Davis have come into their own.

I agree on the Giants. I think they'll make the playoffs. If I had to choose, my playoffs would look something like:

AL:
1. Tigers
2. Yankees
3. Rangers
4. A's
5. Red Sox

NL:
1. Cardinals
2. Nationals
3. Dodgers
4. Giants
5. Braves

ALCS: A's/Yankees
NLCS: Nats/Cardinals
WS: A's/Nats

IDK. Not really looking into the possibilities of match ups, but I don't like Haren/Beckett at the back end of that rotation for LA. They're both extremely hittable.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Reds got worse I think. They might finish 4th below the Brewers. Cubs are coming though. Look the fuck out in a few years.

Honestly the Pirates are probably a year or so away, but I'll jump the gun a bit.

Also I think AL predictions are too similar to last year. So I'm going with the ROYALS winning the Central. Why not?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Yeah, I have to admit, I felt trepidation when I slotted the Pirates in to repeat their 2013 #1 NL WC slotting success. I'm just thinking that they have enough talent now to finally belong as a kind of yearly contender for at least a little while, considering how strong their farm is. You're right, though; losing Burnett could absolutely hurt, and no one should bank on Liriano reproducing last year... I can buy him being respectably close to it, however, and I'm not sure why. Really looking forward to seeing Taillon in action, as well as see how Cole attempts to expand his repertoire at the big league level. 

If you're right about the Pirates and Reds really almost free falling, I could see the Brewers make waves. That rotation does have some stability to it like you say. They certainly gave the Reds some trouble late last year if I remember correctly (and were a team that the Giants mysteriously seemed almost baffled by outside of one great Lincecum start). Just don't see the Pirates and Reds falling apart to that degree, but I agree with you especially about how the Reds are a considerably weaker team now than they were last year. They're going to have to put some eggs in the baskets of Hamilton and Stephenson, and that is in large part why 2014 feels like such a transition year for Cincinnati.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



MrMister said:


> Reds got worse I think. They might finish 4th below the Brewers. * Cubs are coming though. Look the fuck out in a few years.*
> 
> Honestly the Pirates are probably a year or so away, but I'll jump the gun a bit.
> 
> Also I think AL predictions are too similar to last year. So I'm going with the ROYALS winning the Central. Why not?






I said 2 years ago give the Cubs 5 years.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Even if Liriano isn't as good, he'll still be good enough (ok if his BB rate goes back up to 5+ lol he'll be fucking awful). Taillon is on his way. If Polanco continues to develop power...holy shit @ this outfield the next few years. Nothing will drop in lolol.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I don't think you're jumping the gun on the Royals. The Tigers made some baffling moves, imo. Their offense will go through dry spells at time.

@ MRMR


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Thoughts on Marte/Cutch/Polanco OF pls


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Royals definitely have the talent to make a run at the Central. One of the more underreported stories from 2013 was that the Tigers just barely staved off the Indians by merely one game. 

I loved the Fielder/Kinsler trade from Detroit's end but the Fister fiasco remains inexplicable. The Tigers have to really hope that Porcello was indeed underperforming his peripherals, which, while sound on the face of it, is always at least slightly risky--at best--in practice.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



MrMister said:


> Thoughts on Marte/Cutch/Polanco OF pls


Couldn't agree more with your previous post. That OF is going to be spectacular. Proud of myself plucking Marte in our Dynasty League draft; if 2013 is a reasonable signpost, he's one of the most criminally underrated players in the game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

PLACIDO POLANCO :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I like the potential of the outfield. I think Marte is more of a .250 hitter than .285-.300, but that's neither here nor there. Still a great player and the vast majority of fans haven't heard of him.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



MrMister said:


> THE ROYALS finally dethrone Detroit. That city has fallen apart so it's time for their baseball to follow suit.:side:


MRMR continuing to prove the narrative that he knows NOTHING about baseball.



El Conquistador said:


> I don't think you're jumping the gun on the Royals. The Tigers made some baffling moves, imo. Their offense will go through dry spells at time.
> 
> @ MRMR


I liked the Kinsler deal. Fielder was starting to wear out his welcome, imo, and to get out of that horrible deal I thought was a plus. 

And the offense took a big shit once Cabrera got hurt. Fielder was rather inconsistent, Jackson started to struggle at the top, and they seemed feast or famine (may not have been but that's what it felt watching them). Now they have guys that don't have to hit the ball 400 feet to score. They're trading some power (Fielder, Peralta, Infante) for more speed (Kinsler, Iglesias, Davis, Castellanos). I still like their offense to be up there in the AL.



DesolationRow said:


> Royals definitely have the talent to make a run at the Central. One of the more underreported stories from 2013 was that the Tigers just barely staved off the Indians by merely one game.


That's skewing the truth a bit Deso. The Tigers had a 4 game lead when they clinched then rested their guys their last 3 games with the Indians sweeping their last 3. Not to mention, Cleveland continuing their ridiculous luck in 1 run games and the Tigers well underperforming their pythag. Kansas City poses more of a threat than Cleveland, imo.



> I loved the Fielder/Kinsler trade from Detroit's end but the Fister fiasco remains inexplicable. The Tigers have to really hope that Porcello was indeed underperforming his peripherals, which, while sound on the face of it, is always at least slightly risky--at best--in practice.


While I wasn't a big fan of the return they got on Fister (I thought they could've got Rendon or a top OF prospect of theirs) from the sounds of it DD may have been dealing damaged goods:



> Washington Nationals righthander Doug Fister was scratched from his scheduled start Friday against the Houston Astros because of inflammation in his elbow.


From the sounds of it he'll be alright, but I wouldn't doubt Dombrowski knows something about Fister and/or Ray that we really don't (apparently the Tigers were really high on Ray and this possibly opens a chance for Scherzer to get extended). If there was injury problems that they knew about maybe they thought getting out of it and only getting 60 or 70 cents on the dollar would be worth it. Plus they didn't want to keep Smyly in the pen for another year and with Porcello improving his K rate and the defense improving behind him (virtually every IF spot improved defensively from last year, aside from MAYBE 3B, though I think it will be a modest improvement) Fister was the odd man out.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Well, I did recall the Tigers resting their guys when they thought they had the division all but technically won. You're right, those standings are a little misleading; I was just making the point that this Royals team poses a significant threat. We surely do agree that the Royals are probably the team to be worried about if you're a Tigers fan, not the Indians (probably). Indians were quite lucky with all of those one-run wins like you say.

Ugh, I hope Fister is okay. He's on my Dynasty team.  (Well, and I also hope he's okay because he's a damned fine pitcher, an old Giants fan from California and I don't want anybody injured in any case.)


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Dodged a bullet with garza bama4


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



New York Times said:


> But Stevens said a profound sadness overtook Ruth in his later years, particularly after his retirement in 1935, as one element of the game had eluded him.
> 
> “Daddy really wanted to manage,” she said.
> 
> ...


dat GOAT 

a fine read also talking about the other house that babe built.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/11/s...-at-the-other-house-that-ruth-built.html?_r=1


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Looks like Beachy needs tommy john again, too. The Braves pitching is becoming decimated with shoulder/elbow injuries.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Hunter Strickland is miles ahead of where he was supposed to be in his Tommy John rehab for the Giants. They really believe in him, made all kinds of roster moves last year and now this year to keep him around. Hope he pans out.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Speaking of (possible) Tommy John in the Bay Area....


Huge breaking news out of Oakland yesterday. A.J. Griffin is seeing Dr. Doug Freedberg in Arizona about "elbow discomfort" and "tightness," and even more ominously for the Athletics, Jarrod Parker is set to be evaluated by Dr. James Andrews in Alabama for "elbow discomfort and severe forearm tightness."

Parker has already had TJ surgery once. 

If they lose both guys that could be 397 innings that have to be made up by other individuals. 

Enormously important news.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

When does the season start?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

22nd


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Tigers might as well sign Stephan Drew


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Yeah, Iglesias is out until the All-Star break. Possibly even longer. 

___________________

Arizona's Patrick Corbin taken out of a game with forearm tightness. I wish we were not hardwired to expect the worst when that happens but it would be fairly silly to not at least let those thoughts enter your mind.



> GOODYEAR, Ariz. -- Patrick Corbin was nine pitches and seven days away from completing his final tuneup.
> 
> Arizona's scheduled Opening Day starter was scheduled to throw 100 pitches, but felt tightness in his left forearm on the 91st pitch in the Diamondbacks' 4-2 victory over Cleveland on Saturday.
> 
> ...


___________________

Manny Machado's experienced a setback with his knee injury/rehab:



> Baltimore Orioles third baseman Manny Machado may not be ready for Opening Day after experiencing a setback in his surgically repaired knee, manager Buck Showalter said.
> 
> Machado has not appeared in a game this spring and was scheduled to undergo an exam Tuesday on his knee. But the 21-year-old has been hampered by scar tissue in the knee and has not resumed running, prompting the Orioles to postpone his medical appointment.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



DesolationRow said:


> Speaking of (possible) Tommy John in the Bay Area....
> 
> 
> Huge breaking news out of Oakland yesterday. A.J. Griffin is seeing Dr. Doug Freedberg in Arizona about "elbow discomfort" and "tightness," and even more ominously for the Athletics, Jarrod Parker is set to be evaluated by Dr. James Andrews in Alabama for "elbow discomfort and severe forearm tightness."
> ...


A visit to Dr. Andrews is almost certain TJ.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



MrMister said:


> A visit to Dr. Andrews is almost certain TJ.


Yes, it is unfortunately a foreboding set of words--"visiting Dr. James Andrews."


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

A's still have Gray and what should be a great bullpen. Not sure who their other starters are besides Kazmir and Straily.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Milone would take his spot, I'd imagine.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

If Parker and Griffin are both out indefinitely, which is almost surely the case, then I imagine their rotation will, for a time, at least, go

Gray
Kazmir
Straily
Milone
Chavez (their long reliever)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Ah yeah Tommy Milone. Yeah they'll slot him in for sure.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

That's a bummer if both Parker & Griffin are out.

Buy that would sure benefit the Angels if that is the case.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Well possibly, Or you can just assume that whoever the As have pitching will do ok to good to great, like always.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

And that the Angels will laughably suck it up with an overpriced lineup again.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

The Angels won't have any trouble scoring runs, just like last season. The deciding factor if they can contend is if their pitching improves


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Still won't make the playoffs :ti


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Corbin needs tommy john. Looks like Archie will get his chance out of the gates.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I read Delgado would take his place, but maybe I misread that or it changed. I'd rather see Archie though.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Eaton is currently batting .385 in Spring Training. Would love if he did that during the regular season, but knowing the White Sox's luck, he'll bat about 150 points lower.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Bat 385 and steal 30 bases? I'll take that!


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> And that the Angels will laughably suck it up with an overpriced lineup again.


Possibly :lol

But no Parker & Griffin helps out so much though.

I just want the Angels to get off to a good start and be competitive all season.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

MARLINS combined to no-hit the Yanks on Sat. night, only to be 1-hit themselves the next day. 

Nolan Arenado was drafted for his bat but ended up winning the Gold Glove last year at 3rd, he had some pretty pedestrian numbers despite having a knack for two strike hits -- hitting .375 in March with 2 homers, 2 doubles and one triple. Still needs to work on that eye a bit, 5 k's and only 2 walks. One of the few non-Marlins I'm keeping a steady eye on this season.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

CALHOUN


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Grady Sizemore had a great game. Really hoping his body holds up, always liked him. Plus he is just one good lookin dude.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Sizemore was making plays in the outfield today.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Not even looking forward to this season because the Blue Jays are going to be garbage, afuckinggain.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I don't know, there's 0 expectations really so they'll probably do a lot better than expected. Staying healthy would be immensely helpful.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

fantasy league draft just started. I'm fucked. I just joined to make up numbers. I know the top guys, but once we get to rounds 14 or so, I'm in trouble. Don't know too many of those guys.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Knowing who people are is irrelevant, I stay competitive in the fantasy hockey leagues here and I haven't even watched a single hockey game in about 10 years.

Every fantasy sport is the same, you can operate pretty easily just using the numbers.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Stanton homers again, back to back games. My boy DIETRICH hitting with a vengeance. Them young FISH gonna be real fun to watch this year I CAN FEEL IT. J-Mar looking good, Ozuna needs to step up, Yelich is going to be studly once the season starts. DAT PITCHING MINUS MARMOL. OPENING DAY GET HERE.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

From Mark Polishuk at MLBTR:

http://www.mlbtraderumors.com/2014/03/quick-hits-chapman-pirates-carp-blue-jays.html



> Aroldis Chapman suffered fractures above his left eye and nose after being hit by a Salvador Perez line drive in a terrifying moment during tonight's Reds/Royals game. Chapman was on the ground for over 10 minutes while medical personnel attended to him, and the closer was eventually taken off the field on a cart and taken to hospital. Reds manager Bryan Price told reporters (including C. Trent Rosencrans of the Cincinnati Enquirer) that Chapman "never lost consciousness. He was able to communicate, he was able to move his hands, his feet, his legs." The Reds' official Twitter feed said that Chapman was staying overnight in hospital for further observation. All of us at MLB Trade Rumors send our best wishes to Chapman in his recovery from that horrific incident.


Get better as soon as you can, Aroldis. Damn.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

This is horrible news. Such a fun player to watch. Hopefully his vision isn't affected by this.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

It could've been worse. I bet he comes back as good as ever. I'm reading two months and change.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I HOPE SO. 

Then trade to Blue Jays plz

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Joel Anthony said:


> Stanton homers again, back to back games. My boy DIETRICH hitting with a vengeance. Them young FISH gonna be real fun to watch this year I CAN FEEL IT. J-Mar looking good, Ozuna needs to step up, Yelich is going to be studly once the season starts. DAT PITCHING MINUS MARMOL. OPENING DAY GET HERE.




Yea they might go from 60 wins to 61. :troll


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

MVPOSEY GRAND SLAM! :mark: :mark: :mark:

GIANTS

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

And the hits keep on coming... smh. First Dirks out 3 months, Iglesias for the season, and now Rondon (the likely set-up man) is getting Tommy John. Solving these problems internally scares me since the Tigers minors system is, to put it lightly, shit.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Don't worry guys, Arquimedes Caminero is the new Chapman anyway.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Ok pointless prediction time in here.

First guy to throw a no hitter: Adam Wainwright

First guy to hit for the cycle: Dexter Fowler or Brandon Belt ok Dexter Fowler

Only perfect game: some random dude I'll go Tanner Scheppers:side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Dexter Fowler? :artest2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Make your predictions pls.

Yes, Dexter Fowler. That's a good park for triples. He's not slow/has pop. Cycles are pretty flukey anyway.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Okay.

*No-Hitter:* Alex Cobb (Dat splitter/curve combo + Rays' defense)
*Hitting for the Cycle:* Carlos Gomez (One of the best power + Speed combo guys in the game)
*Perfect Game:* Stephen Strasburg (Why not?)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I like the Cobb pick. He's got that ground ball inducing, bat missing super-power.


Also Chris Carter will hit 5 HR in a game.

Then go 0-63 with 62 K's.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

:verlander to get no-no #3 this year. Probably against some sad sack team like Minnesota or Chicago.

TRET for the first cycle.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Last prediction: JP Arencibia will make me laugh at least twice.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

*AL MVP:* Mike Trout
*NL MVP:* Freddie Freeman
----------
*AL Cy Young:* Yu Darvish
*NL Cy Young:* Cliff Lee
----------
*AL RoY:* Yordano Ventura
*NL RoY:* Gregory Polanco

I guarantee 100% accuracy.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

:EDWIN might back an emergency start at some point this year and throw a no no. 

First no hitter: ZIMMERMANN
First Cycle: SeGOATura
First Perfect game: ZIMMERMANN


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

:mark: I can now smell the season getting closer :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

MrMr what is Ronald doing in the graphics interchange format image in your signature.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

He's WASHING, aka not really sure but I love it.


I really should hate Ron Washington, but I just can't.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

That looks like horribly inefficient washing. You're supposed to wipe in circles.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

He's old and has done a lot of drugs.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Cocaine is a helluva drug.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Trumbo destroyed a baseball for a HR and it barely cleared the fence. A lot of balls I thought were no doubters faded for fly outs in this game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Van Slyke's first hit yesterday looked like a monster shot that ended up hitting halfway down the wall, too.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Oh yeah your Polanco prediction.

When do you think he gets the call? I don't know his Super-2 status.

And speaking of that, Springer is suing the Astros over Super-2 lol.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I dunno. I think he'll get the call sooner rather than later, especially if the Pirates struggle (which I think they might).


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> Van Slyke's first hit yesterday looked like a monster shot that ended up hitting halfway down the wall, too.


I had a weird flashback while reading this. Now I just feel old and out of the loop again.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

prediction time.
AL East: Redsox
AL Central: Tigers
AL West: Oakland A's
First wildcard: Yankees
Second wildcard: Angels
Yankees win wildcard game to play first seed tigers, Tigers in 4
Redsox vs Oakland, Sox in 3
ALCS: Sox in 5 over Tigers

NL East: Atlanta
NL Central: St. Louis
NL West: Dodgers
First wildcard: Nationals
Second wildcard: Pirates
Pirates beat Nats to get swept by First seed dodgers.
Atlanta in 4 over St.Louis
NLCS: Dodgers over Braves in 6

Sox over Dodgers in 5

AL MVP top 5:
1: Mike trout
2: Miggy
3: Felix Hernandez
4: Dustin Pedroia
5: Albert Pujols (why not, hes due)

AL Cy young top 5:
1: Feliz Hernandez
2: Justin Verlander
3: Clay Bucholz
4: CC Sabathia
5: Jon Lester

May be a bit Redsox bias but I do believe they can repeat with Bucholz healthy, Pedroia fully healthy, Papi being Papi, Sizemore being even 75% of what he once was, and Bogearts living up to his hype.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

First No no: Brad Hand
First cycle: CUTCH
Perfect Game: CC pulls one out of his ass


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Zombie Apocalypse said:


> I had a weird flashback while reading this. Now I just feel old and out of the loop again.


lol

I think Scott is Andy's son. Also Raul Mondesi and Delino DeShields sequels are in the minors right now.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



> The Detroit Tigers said Sunday that reigning Cy Young winner Max Scherzer has rejected a "substantial" extension offer and as a result they have tabled contract talks with the right-hander until after the season.


Someone wants to test the FA waters, sorry PP, but the Rangers are already getting the checkbook out.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

It's disappointing to hear, but I don't blame him. He's betting on himself and if he has something close to last year he'll get a nice payday. DD just better give him a QO to get that draft pick (they have rarely, if ever, given QO's to guys under Dombrowski's watch) and maybe if they finally win a championship and the offer is similar to what others are offering he'll be willing to return.

I don't think that will happen, so I'll just enjoy Max this year and hope for the best next offseason. That money he doesn't take should at least let them extend Jackson, Cabrera, and Avila and maybe some OF help.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Boras, the anticrhrist, said that the Tigers rejected the offer. Interesting.

COME TO TEXAS MAX (unless you're scared)


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Rangers, Yankees, Didgers, Angels, gonna be a big market.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

AL MVP: ARod :troll


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

The thought of Scherzer being an Angel is :mark:


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Boras saying Stephen Drew has a 3 year/39 million offer on the table...But guess he is holding out for something better to come along...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

jfc Darvish might get DL'ed to start the season. Neck issues. So annoying that you have to be near 100% to play this game. The starting rotation is decimated. Football you get banged up a bit, you play. Baseball you get a hangnail, out for a month. I know, I know this game is fucking hard.

inb4 0-162


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

lel Rangers

/remembers our SS situation
//sobs
///0-162 as well


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Which Spring Training parks have replay and which don't?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

MrMister said:


> jfc Darvish might get DL'ed to start the season. Neck issues. So annoying that you have to be near 100% to play this game. The starting rotation is decimated. Football you get banged up a bit, you play. Baseball you get a hangnail, out for a month. I know, I know this game is fucking hard.
> 
> inb4 0-162




WHAT? FUCK NOT YU.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Soto is out for a few months, so you know what that means...

...JP ARENCIBIA EVERYDAY CATCHER! :mark:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> Soto is out for a few months, so you know what that means...
> 
> ...JP ARENCIBIA EVERYDAY CATCHER! :mark:


There is gonna be a lot of breezes in Arlington :lmao

The Tigers traded Lombardozzi for 37 year old Alex Gonzalez 8*D


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> Soto is out for a few months, so you know what that means...
> 
> ...JP ARENCIBIA EVERYDAY CATCHER! :mark:


and much lulz were had by all.

I'm hoping for Robinson Chirinos, but since this season is fucked with no starting rotation, ARENCIBIA being awful will at least give me something to laugh at.

Hopefully Yu only misses a week or so if that. Even with him though, the rest of the rotation is so suspect.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

knew Rangers shoulda kept TEAGARDEN


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Jose Reyes has a hamstring strain. It must be almost baseball season :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Profar out for 12 weeks


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Angels released Blanton.

...if the Rangers sign him...:lol:lmao:lol:lmao


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Somewhere in Southern California, *Dub* is dancing through the streets.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Welcome to Black Hole at Second Base Time for the Giants with Marco Scutaro saying he will open the year on the DL. 

Oh well, the Giants started 2012 with nothing (aka Ryan Theriot) as the roughly everyday 2B. Maybe Joaquin Arias will score the World Series-winning run this year. :side:


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Has anyone heard anything new on Elvis Andrus? Is he going to need a stint on the DL to start the year?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Not sure right now. I think he'll start the year playing and be ok. He is throwing so that's always good.

Just wow if he does start on the DL. No middle infield and no starters if Darvish is DL'ed. Though it looks like Darvish will be ok once the stiffness in his neck goes away. No structural damage was found which is kinda fucking awesome.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Miggy and the Tigers agreed to a 10-year, $300 Million dollar contract. :drake1

Trout is going to bankrupt the Angels.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> Miggy and the Tigers agreed to a 10-year, $300 Million dollar contract. :drake1
> 
> fpalm


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Trout going to get all the money.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Terrible deal. He'll be pedestrian in 5 years.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

The deal he should have gotten with the Marlins about 10 years ago.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

If Miggy got that deal from the Fish, they really would have moved to San Antonio.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

White Sox have lost twice now against the Cubs in Spring Training. :kobe2

Can't wait to play them in the regular season and get revenge after what happened last year.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Pretty sure we need a Miguel smiley now...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

So Trout's extension is 6 years, $144.5 mil...

:trout


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Clearly under market value. Must've felt like being nice since they have all that money tied up in Pujols and Hamilton.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I think it's a great deal for both sides. For the Angels, they lock up the best player in Baseball for years to come. For Trout, he's one of the top five-paid players in the game, while this deal also allows him to be a Free Agent when he's 28, so he can receive one of the largest contracts ever.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

He could've easily gotten much more AAV. If he didn't want a really long term deal so he could hit FA again for another huge payday, he could've easily got 50+ million more. If a 31 year old Cabrera can get ~30 million a year, a 22 year old Trout is worth quite a few more AAV when you consider he's likely to be elite much longer/will be in what is generally the most productive years for a player.

If Trout was on the open market he'd easily get 100 million more than that.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

So what should he do? Keep getting paid $1,000,000 until he gets to Arbitration, and a decent bump up there until 2018? It's fine.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Of course Trout could've gotten more. He's nice guying like you said. He knows he's going to get an obscene amount of money when this contract expires. This isn't just the best player in baseball. This is the best baseball player since Barry Bonds.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Clearly the Angels were looking to extend him if they were willing to give 6/144. If he really wanted, he could've demanded much more AAV like Cabrera. But with their current situation, he probably thought it was best for the team that he give them a "discount". (I know 144 million is a lot of money but still not quite what he's worth).


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

What does the acronym AAV even stand for? I've inferred that's it's something about his annual pay, but IDK what that term stands for. Never seen it.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Average annual value. i.e. what he's getting per year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

lol I'm in the same boat WWF. I assume its average annual salary too, but I've never seen it either.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Jayson Nix must've had some great AAV, since the Rays sold him to the Phillies. :mark:

Getting money for someone who was going to be cut. :mark:

The poorest team in Baseball getting paid for terrible players. :mark:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

lol Vin Scully no selling a earthquake.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Lel at long term deals. Cardinals didn't sign Pujols and everything is a-okay!


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Looking forward to opening day, my money on the Rays this year as always.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Quentin on the DL for the 700th time in his career.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Kershaw to the DL


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

It is amazing to me the degree to which Miguel Cabrera and Mike Trout seem to be inextricably linked to one another. Their respective 2012 and 2013 seasons against one another followed by Trout moving back to centerfield and Cabrera shifting back over to first base... And now... Only hours after Miguel Cabrera's elephantine extension in Detroit becomes official, Trout effectively signs on for the Posey at a couple fewer years for the Angels. They are like Batman and the Joker, irrevocably destined in ineluctable fashion to do this weary dance of the diamond forever. :side:

Also, lel at *WWF* and *Mr* never hearing of AAV before. Just kidding, guys.  :


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

T-minus ~24 hours

The only link both Mikes share the last two years is that Trout should've won back to back MVPs.:side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

OMG its finally here :mark: So sad Shuck got cut  ..... is raw.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Fuck that Mister, MIGGY GONNA GO HAM AND WIN HIS THIRD IN A ROW


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*








gonna win the AL ROY.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Is Eaton eligible? :side:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Very excited Trout is locked up for a few years now.

Now let's play some Baseball!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

time for the Giants to reclaim the throne. osey1


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*









Might want to give the throne some time to breathe after the last occupants Deso


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> Is Eaton eligible? :side:


Nah, he had 250 at-bats last year, so that was his rookie season basically.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

4 and half hours till first pitch :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Chrome said:


> gonna win the AL ROY.



Only cause he's the most over hyped rookie right now...besides Tanakakaka


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

CASHNER'S MULLET is immaculate.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> *AL MVP:* Mike Trout
> *NL MVP:* Freddie Freeman
> ----------
> *AL Cy Young:* Yu Darvish
> ...


Seeing I'm a Braves fan, I think Freddie is going to break out this year or next, guy is a beast. I love Yu, I think can possibly reach 300 K if he stays healthy, plus he plays for the Rangers (my stepdad's team).


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Saint Diego's offense however, not so much.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



JM said:


> Saint Diego's offense however, not so much.


Petco is hell for them. Did they keep Headley? If so, his production is going to suck, even his 2012 breakout was hindered by Petco.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Ya he's still there. Healthy this year, apparently.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Because I never made official predictions:

AL East
1. Tampa
2. Boston
3. New York
4. Baltimore
5. Toronto

Central
1. Detroit
2. Kansas City
3. Cleveland
4. Chicago
5. Minnesota

West
1. Oakland
2. Los Angeles
3. Seattle
4. Texas
5. Houston

NL East
1. Washington
2. Atlanta
3. New York
4. Philadelphia
5. Miami

Central
1. St. Louis
2. Pittsburgh
3. Cincinnati
4. Milwaukee
5. Chicago

West
1. Los Angeles
2. San Diego
3. San Francisco
4. Arizona
5. Colorado

Wild Cards: Boston and LA in AL, Atlanta and San Diego in NL

Dodgers over Tampa in World Series


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

AL East
1. Boston
2. Tampa
3. New York
4. Baltimore
5. Toronto

Central
1. Detroit
2. Cleveland
3. Kansas City
4. Minnesota
5. Chicago

West
1. Oakland
2. Los Angeles
3. Seattle
4. Texas
5. Houston

NL East
1. Washington
2. Atlanta
3. New York
4. Philadelphia
5. Miami

Central
1. St. Louis
2. Pittsburgh
3. Cincinnati
4. Milwaukee
5. Chicago

West
1. Los Angeles
2. Arizona
3. San Francisco
4. Colorado
5. San Diego

Wild Cards: Rays and Angels in AL
Atlanta and Pittsburgh in NL

*St Louis* vs. Rays


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

PLZ STOP CHOOSING THE RAYS


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

plz keep picking Texas to finish 4th.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Injuries scare me. Their rotation looks like crap (Yu aside) and their bottom of the order is crap right now with injuries. And one of these years I expect the Angels to be in playoff contention and Seattle because I think their young pitching and under the radar offense will carry them.

Plus LOLFUCKTEXAS.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

East: Yankees, Red Sox, Rays, Oriols, LOLJM
Central: Tigers, Royals, White Sox, Indians, Twins
West: Rangers, Mariners, A's, LOLDUB, Astros

East: Nats, Braves, Mets, Phillies, LOLSTAX
Central: Pirates, Cards, Reds, Brewers, Cubs
West: Dodgers, D-backs, LOLDESO, Rockies, Padres

WCs: Rays over Sox, Cards over Braves
Tigers over Rangers, Yankees over Rays, Dodgers over Nats, Cards over Pirates
Yankees over Tigers, Cards over Dodgers
Cards over Yankees

AL MVP: Miggy
NL MVP: Kershaw

AL CY: Sabathia the King
NL CY: Kershaw

AL MOY: Girardi
NL MOY: Gonzalez


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Good luck with tanner scheppers all year:kobe9

Prince was a nice addition.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Perfect Poster said:


> Injuries scare me. Their rotation looks like crap (Yu aside) and their bottom of the order is crap right now with injuries. And one of these years I expect the Angels to be in playoff contention and Seattle because I think their young pitching and under the radar offense will carry them.
> 
> Plus LOLFUCKTEXAS.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> East: Yankees, Red Sox, Rays, Oriols, LOLJM
> Central: Tigers, Royals, *White Sox, Indians, Twins*
> West: Rangers, Mariners, A's, LOLDUB, Astros
> 
> ...



:lol

bolded cause White Sox won't finish above the Indians.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Perfect Poster said:


> Injuries scare me. Their rotation looks like crap (Yu aside) and their bottom of the order is crap right now with injuries. And one of these years I expect the Angels to be in playoff contention and Seattle because I think their young pitching and under the radar offense will carry them.
> 
> Plus LOLFUCKTEXAS.


Rotation will be better if Harrison and Lewis come back and pitch ok. Holland returns at some point? It's going to be hard April though, that's for sure. I'm totally fine with Darvish taking as long as he needs.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Holland is out for half the season I think


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

He could be out for the year.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

year? eesh that is terrible, Wont see him at all when the rangers come to the big A :bron3


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I've heard he could be back anywhere from before the All Star break to after it, to it's unknown. Can't worry about it until later.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

More of this plz:






CAN'T WAIT


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

MLB has made alterations to its Drug Program: More frequent testing; first violation is an 80-game suspension, second violation is a full-season ban, and the third is banishment from the MLB. In addition to that, if a player violates the prior criterion, they are unable to play in that season's postseason. So, if a player is popped in spring, he misses the first 80 games. He can play the next 82 games, but cannot play in the playoffs.

Good shit. (Y)


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Cardinals have the NL Central on lockdown, the Pirates won't be a serious threat to them. Reds have a plethora of injuries and basically no bullpen right now, they will be fighting hard with the Brewers just to finish in 3rd place.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Nationals lineup for today:

Span L
Zimmerman R
Werth R
Ramos R
Harper L
Desmond R
LaRoche L
Rendon R
Strasburg R

I do not understand this lineup.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Span
Desmond
Harper
Werth
Ramos
LaRoche
Rendon
Strasburg

I'm already a better manager than Davey. :kobe3


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: Opening Day Monday March 31st*

Strasburg should bat clean up...also OPENING DAY HELL YEA.

Konerko's streak of starting opening day 15 years in a row is going to end today. Sadface.
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> Span
> Desmond
> Harper
> Werth
> ...


You only have 8 hitters though:side:

Gonna assume you wanted to have ZIMM hit cleanup between Harper and Werth.

Davey is gone. I think it's Matt Williams now?


OPENING DAY...TANNER SCHEPPERS:mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

oright, I was wondering why it didn't look as STACKED as I thought. I'd put him after Werth. And yeah, Matt Williams. I didn't know his name, so I googled Washington Nationals, and it still says Davey Johnson in that auto-wiki thing on the right. 

I botched that post so fucking hard.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

LONGO DA GOD said:


> oright, I was wondering why it didn't look as STACKED as I thought. I'd put him after Werth. And yeah, Matt Williams. I didn't know his name, so I googled Washington Nationals, and it still says Davey Johnson in that auto-wiki thing on the right.
> 
> I botched that post so fucking hard.





It's ok Sin Cara.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Werth hitting behind Harper pls. Or in front. I want them to be best buds in that lineup.


Choo
Andrus
Prince
Beltre
Rios
Moreland
JP
Martin
Wilson

Arencibia is going to ruin this. I want Choice in the lineup. Put him at catcher. He won't be much worse than JP.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Panda lost 40 pounds during the off season. Hope he doesn't gain it back during the season.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



MrMister said:


> Werth hitting behind Harper pls. Or in front. I want them to be best buds in that lineup.
> 
> 
> Choo
> ...


Arencibia is a BRO, though. He'd probably be on the MLB All-Bro team. Longo, too.

Speaking of lineups, Wil is hitting 2nd, Zobrist 3rd, Longo 4th. I don't love it, but IN JOE I TRUST.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Looking at Wil's STATS, he could certainly increase that BB rate a bit. He showed good patience in the minors, so he'll probably be able to BB at least 10% of the time. Perhaps this is to facilitate that.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Victorino starts the year on the DL, not good.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

This is the BoSox OF today:

Nava, Sizemore, Carp

Bradley Jr was recalled from Triple-A.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> Arencibia is a BRO, though. He'd probably be on the MLB All-Bro team. Longo, too.
> 
> Speaking of lineups, Wil is hitting 2nd, Zobrist 3rd, Longo 4th. I don't love it, but IN JOE I TRUST.


Nick Swisher would have to be the team captain of the All-Bro team.

And one hour :mark:

But my shitty dorm cable doesn't have the one channel I need to work on right now. The Tigers are the free game of the day so hopefully MLB's blackout restrictions don't dick me over. Gotta see :verlander throw a no-no.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

No Jenny Dell on the Sox crew this year is going to be disappointing.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Rays are my home team, and my Astros and Yanks don't play till tomorrow. Go Rays today!!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

LONGO DA GOD is a Rays fan too. You guys should be BFF.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

MrMister said:


> LONGO DA GOD is a Rays fan too. You guys should be BFF.



Who says they already aren't BFF's.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Time to shut down Strasburg for the year, he sucks.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Just got home. Time to indulge in the BASEBALL. :mark:



MrMister said:


> LONGO DA GOD is a Rays fan too. You guys should be BFF.


NO.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Braun got a standing ovation


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

:lol poor Tanner Scheppers

Grand Slam Jimmy Rollins. 6-0 Phils.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Inb4 Rollins goes on DL from celebrating his grand slam.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I see Texas just let Philly have a lead so they would actually have to try.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



MrMister said:


> Werth hitting behind Harper pls. Or in front. I want them to be best buds in that lineup.
> 
> 
> Choo
> ...


JP has the best fans in baseball though.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

CactusDudeFoley said:


> JP has the best fans in baseball though.



He really struck out with those girls.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

:lmao at the Phillies blowing a 6 run lead


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

RAYS TIME :mark:

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

DEZ MAKES A WEB GEM-WORTH CATCH IN THE FIRST FUCKING AT BAT :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

:mark:

Cueto takes a liner off his left wrist first batter of the game. Dude has bad luck. Staying in for now.

SPANKY WITH THE LEADOFF HIT. :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Oh my goodness. WIL doubles, then Longo knocks him in for the Rays' first run of the year. :kobe6

The Jays pulled Reyes after one fucking at-bat. He didn't even play the field. :ti


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Abreu's up next! :mark:


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Grady Sizemore goes deep!!!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

WIL MAKES ME WET


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Wil should have been demoted if he didn't put that knuckle ball in play. SRS.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

BREWERS with the win :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm shocked that Ryan Howard hasn't struck out 4 times today.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Jose Abreu tearing it up. MVP and ROY.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Great start, Blue Jays! 

:side:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Abreu and Eaton both off to good starts in their White Sox careers. (Y)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

RIP Rangers

0-162 incoming


De Aza coming for Bonds.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

There's nothing like Hawk Harrelson. GAS - HE GONE.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

A White Sox leads the league in home runs. Here comes De Aza.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Yadi breaks the scoreless tie with a homer off of Cueto, 1-0 in middle of 7th for Cards.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



El Conquistador said:


> There's nothing like Hawk Harrelson. GAS - HE GONE.


lol'ed at the second De Aza homer call. He threw in the MERCY. He never gets old.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

White Sox over .500, end the season now.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Reds bats silent today. Billy Hamilton sporting the Golden Sombrero in his first opening day start. Of course Wainwright pitched great today, but Hamilton still looked incredibly overmatched.

Shut out on opening day for the first time since 1953. At least Cueto looked good. He had me worried going into this game.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Zombie Apocalypse said:


> Reds bats silent today. Billy Hamilton sporting the Golden Sombrero in his first opening day start. Of course Wainwright pitched great today, but Hamilton still looked incredibly overmatched.
> 
> 
> 
> Shut out on opening day for the first time since 1953. At least Cueto looked good. He had me worried going into this game.



Billy Hamilton on pace to shatter Mark Reynolds record.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Good first day for the White Sox. It is Ricky Nolasco, and he is highly hittable so I'll hold my breathe. Today left me wanting more, though. All in all, good start to the season. There is a ton of young, promising talent. I left more optimistic today than I was all of spring training.

Fernandez time. :mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

No lie just tried signing in as JOSE FERNAND- before I smacked the shit outta myself.

SO FUCKING PUMPED RIGHT NOW :mark:

TEAM IS HITTING and shit.

was a little surprised Caminero was sent down, JMAR didn't get the nod and Dietrich [probably the nose] benched for BAKER... but so far the Ozuna over JMAR move I am not going to hold grudges over.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Vladimir Guerrero signed a one day contract with the Angels to retire as a Angel. Fuck I should have gone tonight :jose


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Trout living up to the contract already.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Trout is friggin AWESOME


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



OG Dub said:


> Vladimir Guerrero signed a one day contract with the Angels to retire as a Angel. Fuck I should have gone tonight :jose


Missed a Trout HR as well.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

:bron3


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Sonny Gray looks like a young Matt Cain. Stuff is eerily similar to Cain's. 91-93 MPH fastball, big hook, good change.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

A's need to score some runs for Gray


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*The Official MLB Prediction Thread*

Where will everyone rank this year?

AL East
1. Rays
2. Red Sux
3. Yankees
4. Blue Jays
5. Orioles

AL Central
1. Tigers
2. Indians
3. Twins
4. White Sox
5. Royals

AL West
1. Angels
2. A's
3. Rangers
4. Astros
5. Mariners

NL East
1. Nationals
2. Phillies
3. Braves
4. Mets
5. Marlins

NL Central
1. Pirates
2. Cardinals
3. Cubs
4. Reds
5. Brewers

NL West
1. Dodgers
2. Giants
3. Dbacks
4. Padres
5. Rockies

How about you guys?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Gray was pretty shaky tonight and he got some luck. Those curveballs are crazy though.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I created a prediction thread. Let's have some fun!!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The bottom of that Angels line up is really rocking it. :troll


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Trout hitting bombs, injuring pitchers. I knew that contract had a little extra "hitman" money in it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2 osey2

osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1 osey1

MVPosey is da GAWD, the HERO, the WHITE KNIGHT, #28, Face of the Franchise and Greatest Man of his Time

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

You shut the hell up Deso....he hit that off of Addison Reed 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

That home run Smoak just hit...I'm pretty sure it's still in the air.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Aww...

GIANTS :mark:

Just another easy, stress-free victory. 161 more of these?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Sidewinder400 your double posting is a bit out of hand. Pls edit instead thank you.

Mariners vs ??? in the ALCS?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

osey1. that is all


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*










:lel


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I'm disappointed.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Joel Anthony said:


> No lie just tried signing in as JOSE FERNAND- before I smacked the shit outta myself.
> 
> SO FUCKING PUMPED RIGHT NOW :mark:
> 
> ...


We need an Ozuna nickname, since Stanton is THE BIG FUCK, maybe a tandem nickname.

:hmm: What about the Sunspear? Ozuna's first name is Marcell :side:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



cactus_jack22 said:


> :lel


Damn. :lol

Thought baseball was a lot more popular than that.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> We need an Ozuna nickname, since Stanton is THE BIG FUCK, maybe a tandem nickname.
> 
> :hmm: What about the Sunspear? Ozuna's first name is Marcell :side:


Yok Ozuna?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> We need an Ozuna nickname, since Stanton is THE BIG FUCK, maybe a tandem nickname.
> 
> :hmm: What about the Sunspear? Ozuna's first name is Marcell :side:


It wont matter what his nickname is when Marisnick secures his job.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Ok this Kershaw deal is sounding serious. He's not returning this month most likely. I think someone during the games said his injury is similar to Profar's.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

PUIG just hit a moon shot in his first at bat.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

This Yankees-Astros game is making me laugh uncontrollably.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

ASTROS:mark:

Will consider changing allegiances:side:


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Listening to Vin Scully call a game is still one of my favorite things about baseball..


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I don't like listening to Vin Scully at all.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> I don't like listening to Vin Scully at all.


To each their own..


Anyways The Yankees are putting on a defensive clinic tonight.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Yankees gonna get no hit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I'm a Scully fan too. Most people dislike him here.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I am too. I often call Joey Styles the Vin Scully of wrestling.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Serious question for you Yankee fans...is there a reasons Tanaka isn't the #2 starter? I thought he'd be the number 2, maybe even number 1 starter for the Yankees (fatass CC has to take #1 though).


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Tanaka is unproven in the ML waters but I gotta agree.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Astros win 6-2!!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Lol Yankees. CC currently at White Castle about to gain all that weight back.

LEGGO TEXAS. BREWERS TOO but I doubt that.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: PLAY BALL*

Just saw the highlight of Freeman's second homer, nice to see the Brewers are selling about 1/4th of their tickets for opening week.


Screw you Justin Smoak. Also, Smoak tied with league lead in RBI's. Dat Cano deal.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

BELTRE I LOVE YOU MAN:mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

MrMister said:


> BELTRE I LOVE YOU MAN:mark:



All I saw was Darvish celebrating jumping up and down, but dat neck though.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

That moment when the Marlins have scored the second most runs through the first few games.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I'd say they're playing the Rockies, but they're in Miami.

And... it's the Rockies


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Don't give a fuck if it's the High School from down the street, we're 2-0 and above over 500 for the first time since 2012. CAN I LIVE?!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I hate baseball


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Serious question for you Yankee fans...is there a reasons Tanaka isn't the #2 starter? I thought he'd be the number 2, maybe even number 1 starter for the Yankees (fatass CC has to take #1 though).


Kuroda has really been their number one the last couple of years statistically. Vastly underrated.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Bad start for Sabathia, although he seemed to settle down after the first two innings. Hopefully he'll do better next start, or else that puts even more pressure on Tanaka to be solid all year. Good to see Betances and Nuno pitched OK too. Bats need to come alive soon though.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*










what a beast gomes is.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



OG Dub said:


> I hate baseball


Is it time to panic already?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Ken Rosenthal said:


> Sources: #Rays agree to six-year extension with RHP Chris Archer in range of $25M. Deal begins this season and includes two club options.


:banderas


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

LONGO DA GOD said:


> :banderas



Don't worry, he'll be traded soon enough, like every other Rays player that signs a contract with the Rays. I'm just waiting for Price to go.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



> What would a contract offer look like right now? Consider that the Marlins add seven or eight free agent years to the final two arbitration seasons. The Fish could offer something like a nine-year, $179 million contract or a ten-year, $201 million deal.


Projection for a Stanton deal after the season.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

C.C. should go back to eating twinkies.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> Projection for a Stanton deal after the season.





and what happens if he does absolutely terrible this year?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Giants pitching hasn't really been to encouraging these first two games.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I have come to the conclusion that BJ Upton is terrible. Garza just made him look like a fool.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Don't worry, he'll be traded soon enough, like every other Rays player that signs a contract with the Rays. I'm just waiting for Price to go.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That might be the case...In 7 years. :kobe8


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

In for the jinx, but Garza AND Harang both have no hitters through 6.


:lol jinx is strong. Chris Johnson HR breaks up Garza's.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Ramirez continues to make a career out of owning the Twins.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

SUPER JEW KINSLER with a sweet homerun off Vargas. :mark:


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

So glad Baseball is back. I am still comcerned that my Tribe has a weak rotation and the offense doesn't instill confidence, same issues as last year and they have done nothing to erase those doubts.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

SUPER JEW WALK OFF!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Stanton aint' worth all that. You fickle Marlins can keep him. LOL @ devoting that much money to him.



LONGO DA GOD said:


> :banderas


Almost better than the Chris Sale deal. SRS


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

El Conquistador said:


> Stanton aint' worth all that. You fickle Marlins can keep him. LOL @ devoting that much money to him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Except Sale is going to stay with his team for more than 2 years.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

ChiSox win with a walk-off wild pitch. :dance


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Nats lineup game 2:

Span
Rendon
Werth
LaRoche
Zimmerman
Harper
Desmond
Lobaton
Gio

What is going on?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Except Sale is going to stay with his team for more than 2 years.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Why are you so jealous of the Rays?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: PLAY BALL*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> Why are you so jealous of the Rays?



I just hate the way they get rid of players so fast when they turn into stars.






MrMister said:


> Nats lineup game 2:
> 
> Span
> Rendon
> ...



Why is Harper batting 6th?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

It's not like they want to do that...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



MrMister said:


> Nats lineup game 2:
> 
> Span
> Rendon
> ...


Are you a wizard? I was going to bring that up.

It amazes me how inept WASHINGTON is offensively. Like, they can't piece any offense together as a team. Besides Werth, all of these guys go through spurts but they never amount to anything collectively.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Bautista to hit 90 HR's this year.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

The Braves to win it all this year! :mark: Well, first we need to fuck up a shit team like the Brewers, not barely hang it out. But still, this the year! Too bad I say this every year...


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



IWCsOnlyRybackMark said:


> The Braves to win it all this year! :mark: Well, first we need to fuck up a shit team like the Brewers, not barely hang it out. But still, this the year! Too bad I say this every year...


Fuck the Braves. Rays winning it all.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: PLAY BALL*

Congrats to the Cubs for ending an 18 inning scoreless streak.

Someone should let Bonifacio know he's playing on the Cubs... He doesn't need to waste his hits.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Napoli. (Y)

Shocked Bonifacio is doing anything, tbh. Maybe he improved his game this offseason.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Tim Hudson looking good so far.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Through 13 innings there are only 3 Reds hitting above .000.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Through 13 innings there are only 3 Reds hitting above .000.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:deandre


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Brye said:


> Napoli. (Y)
> 
> Shocked Bonifacio is doing anything, tbh. Maybe he improved his game this offseason.


Fuck the Red Sux and fuck the Braves.
Mariano Rivera be the king of saves.
I'm rappin on this board and I'm in no hurry
Comin at you from both sides of the plate like Eddie Murray.
27 championships for the New Yawk Yanks.
In recent years winnin' the AL East, you could take that to the bank
But now the Rays got players like Price and Longo
The Red Sux winning baack to back World Series? Well that's just wrong-o. 
I'm an Astros fan and I'm DAMN proud. 
Minute Maid Park, we always draw a big crowd.
We in rebuilding mode and we ain't scared.
We gonna make the playoffs in 2015 by a hair.
If you ain't down with that I gonna take your wife.
Astros playoffs in '15
WORD MOTHER FREAKIN' LIFE!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

jorgo that rap was almost as bad as the Astros. Almost.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

All tied up now between the Rangers and Phillies.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Papelbon doing what he does best these days.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

WALK OFF WALK


CHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Anthony Rizzo, the next Adam Dunn. Walk, strikeout, or home run.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Lol Papelbon you can't even hold a 2 run lead giving up a win from a great effort by Kyle Kendrick tonight. Granted I was wondering why play up defensively when you had a one run lead and you got men on the corners? The ball went pass Utley and if he was into place double play ball game. Geez I thought the offense would be the problem with my team but the bullpen anxiety everywhere this season to come it seems.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

TORONTO BLUE JAYS

JOEY BATS

ETC


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



> Minute Maid Park, we always draw a big crowd.
> *We in rebuilding mode and we ain't scared.*



Since 2005 when DA WHITE SOX, swept you.


:lol at the Cubs.


Someone please tell me they just saw that camera shot of that black guy at the Pittsburg game...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Veras just #MarmoledIt ..tm


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



El Conquistador said:


> Are you a wizard? I was going to bring that up.
> 
> It amazes me how inept WASHINGTON is offensively. Like, they can't piece any offense together as a team. Besides Werth, all of these guys go through spurts but they never amount to anything collectively.


They're all too streaky. Span is average at best, LaRoche is streaky, as is Zimmerman, Harper (so far), and Desmond. Like you said, Werth is by far the most consistent hitter in the lineup.

2-0, though. :harper1



IWCsOnlyRybackMark said:


> The Braves to win it all this year! :mark: Well, first we need to fuck up a shit team like the Brewers, not barely hang it out. But still, this the year! Too bad I say this every year...


No.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Muccutchen blew the chance at having 2 walk off walks in one night.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



jorgovan21 said:


> Fuck the Red Sux and fuck the Braves.
> Mariano Rivera be the king of saves.
> I'm rappin on this board and I'm in no hurry
> Comin at you from both sides of the plate like Eddie Murray.
> ...


This is beautiful :jose


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

STL v CIN is fantastic. The best game I've seen so far.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Notorious said:


> This is beautiful :jose


Thanks man...I just threw it together


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Carlos Walkoffuvea


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

It's finally over bah gawd almighty it's finally over.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

My God, Angels gave up 26 runs in this series fpalm I feel lightheaded .Need a drink.No.A bottle.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Oh man my cycle pick had the HR and the triple tonight. It's happening.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Tim Hudson had a pretty great start for us considering Arizona games always seem to be shootouts for us. Our best pitcher so far. :draper2


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

WHAT THE JESUS H CHRIST IS WRONG WITH MY MLB.TV?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



El Conquistador said:


> WHAT THE JESUS H CHRIST IS WRONG WITH MY MLB.TV?


Is it taking forever for it to start up?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

It's saying I have to buy MLB.tv Premium. I try to click on a game on the side bar and the only thing that pops up is "Media Error - Game unavailable". AHHHHHHHH. Guess I'll just fork over the extra $20 or whatever for premium.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Danny Espinosa has possessed the body of Bryce Harper.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

OLT


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

THE BIG UN'
DONKEY

:mark:

Really enjoying Spanky & Abreu. Not too impressed with A. Garcia. Looks mediocre to me.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

HERE COMES ONE

HERE COMES TWO

HERE COMES THREE

AND THE SOX LEAD IT

MERCY


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

ABREU for MVP imho. Dude mashes.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I wish we could play the Rockies every game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Not in Coors you don't. Every game in Miami, sure.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Matt Adams is a fat fuck. But he can hit. White Ortiz.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Giants with the offense. Could get used to this.


----------



## -Ace- (May 31, 2007)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



TomahawkJock said:


> Matt Adams is a fat fuck. But he can hit. White Ortiz.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

That's real classy, Cinci.


----------



## -Ace- (May 31, 2007)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

The ball is in the stands, and he has every right to catch it. Adams didn't have to shove the guy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Watched that live. Still funny. Didn't notice Adams pushing the guy though. Bird was warranted.


Oh shit Billy Hamilton on base for the 1st time...


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



TomahawkJock said:


> That's real classy, Cinci.


Rarely am I as proud of my city as I am now. Adams put his hands on a fan, but MLB will do nothing about it.

The fan's action was completely justified.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

MLB should really crack down on those sort of interactions and let the players fucking play. Fans that interfere with the play should be ejected. That was a catchable ball. Stands or not is irrelevant if catching it there is still considered fair game for a player.

Entitled fans are ruining the fucking game, if a player is making a play for the ball, get out of the way asshole.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Abreu looking like my best pick of the draft so far.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> MLB should really crack down on those sort of interactions and let the players fucking play. Fans that interfere with the play should be ejected. That was a catchable ball. Stands or not is irrelevant if catching it there is still considered fair game for a player.
> 
> Entitled fans are ruining the fucking game, if a player is making a play for the ball, get out of the way asshole.


This post made me lol.



Astros 1-0 over the Yankees. They haven't trailed in the series so far.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

You missed the chatbox comments on encircling the field with the back drop net Mr Mister :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Can I change my NL ROY pick? :kobe4


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



MrMister said:


> This post made me lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Astros 1-0 over the Yankees. They haven't trailed in the series so far.


Until now.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Astros being the Astros with that pop up fail.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

and we win another shootout with the diamondbacks. 

yep tim hudson is our best pitcher. :side: 

MVPAGAN and BELT though. :mark:

oh shit GIANTS/DODGERS this weekend my body == ready


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

LONGO DA GOD has tied Pena's record for most HRs in franchise history. Granted, it's the Rays, but still.

Sweep of Texas incoming. :kobe9


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

WILLY MO


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



El Conquistador said:


> THE BIG UN'
> DONKEY
> 
> :mark:
> ...


Has a poor batting eye. Would expect <5% BB rate. Does bring some solid defense + speed, but would't be surprised if he ends up as a platoon player eventually. Some Tigers fans thought he was a better hitter than Castellanos, but it's clear after only seeing a few spring ABs and MLB ABs Castellanos is already ahead of him and has high potential to be a great fielder.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Indians signing Kipnis to a long-term deal. :homer Now if only they can lock down Masterson...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

:lmao Dodgers getting their asses kicked. 8-0 in the second.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> :lmao Dodgers getting their asses kicked. 8-0 in the second.


Its the Kemp effect.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Perfect Poster said:


> Has a poor batting eye. Would expect <5% BB rate. Does bring some solid defense + speed, but would't be surprised if he ends up as a platoon player eventually. Some Tigers fans thought he was a better hitter than Castellanos, but it's clear after only seeing a few spring ABs and MLB ABs Castellanos is already ahead of him and has high potential to be a great fielder.


He's been awful from everything I've seen this year. I was optimistically hopeful last year. Garcia showed signs, but between spring training and the first four games, he has actually been a liability, tbh. I haven't seen too much of Castellanos so I can't comment there. Interesting tidbit there, though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Did you rage at the ball Avisail missed that scored 3 runs vs the Twins? Blame the cold and rain on that one. Give him a mulligan man!

I know nothing about him, so maybe he is average.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Yep. Quite the blunder there, MrMr. 

Can't wait for Cole vs. Shelby! :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

How bad is Mike Moustakas?

Tulo pinch hit for in a 9-1 game (Rockies destroying). The end begins so soon.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



El Conquistador said:


> He's been awful from everything I've seen this year. I was optimistically hopeful last year. Garcia showed signs, but between spring training and the first four games, he has actually been a liability, tbh. I haven't seen too much of Castellanos so I can't comment there. Interesting tidbit there, though.


He's still very young. I think the Tigers probably rushed him a little bit (only spent half a season in AA and 30 some games in AAA) and he'd have been best off having more time in the minors, but it seems the White Sox are destined to see him sink or swim. His tools right now make him capable of being an 4OF for a while (decent speed for his size, good glove, occasional pop) but he has to work on his contact if he wants to be a productive everyday player.

As for Castellanos, he has such a great swing. Already goes inside-out with the ball and isn't afraid to go oppo. Power will take a little to develop (though I think he has 20-25 HR potential) and his fielding isn't a whole lot better than Cabrera's was (let's just say he won't be winning any gold gloves) but for his cost I think he'll be a very valuable player for the Tigers for the next few years. And he's only 22 so he's even got room to grow now and is nowhere near a finished product.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Odorizzi vs. Saunders about to start. Interested to see how Jake does, but I'm not optimistic he'll be able to do much against the middle of Texas' order.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Jake may or not get rocked.

Joe Saunders definitely will lol.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

lel, this offense runs hot and cold. We'll see.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Yeah, it'll need to be ice cold for Saunders to do well. I just have no trust in the guy. Better than Tommy Hanson though.

Two on for Longo. IT'S OVER


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Looking forward to seeing Tanaka pitch tonight. Here's hoping he lives up to the hype. Got some run support early on anyway.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Not a great start for Masahiro.

edit: Nice recovery though.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Melky clearly still on PEDs.

:side:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Stanton needed to put some stamps on that ball, he shipped it international.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

S-ROD 3R HR :mark:

Knew something had to give eventually, with how poorly Saunders has pitched.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



> Jake may or not get rocked.
> 
> Joe Saunders definitely will lol.


It's almost like I'm CLAIRVOYANT.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Predicting a terrible pitcher will pitch terribly does not get you clairvoyance, MrMr. :kobe5


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

That post was sarcasm. Joe Saunders is garbage. This is known.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Might as well call him the Colonel, because he's serving them up tonight.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

ty for being obese, Prince


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I hate Joe Saunders. :lol

I do love LEONYS though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Sliding into 1st. :kobe9


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Saudners's awfulness is rubbing off on Beltre. Not impressed.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

:lmao

Fielder drops a pop-up in foul territory, then Beltre fumbles the ball and throws late, allowing Guyer to get on base. THEN HANIGAN HITS A THREE RUN HOMER ON THE FIRST PITCH. :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Yeah this as bad for me as it is awesome for you. I can only :lol at games like this.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Pro-Tip for Texas: Try throwing strikes.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Cole still hasn't shown a great secondary offering to make hitters swing and miss. That fastball is so over powering that it doesn't really matter. But 2nd and 3rd time through the lineups, the hitters look first pitch fastball and often times have a better chance of putting a good swing on the ball, which is when Cole finds himself in trouble. Just not enough confidence in his other pitches yet. When he does get more confidence to throw a curve/slider at any time in the count, ELITE. 

/my buster olney


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

SO. MANY. ERRORS.

Beltre having 2 errors in one game? :drake1


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Prince is busy dropping popouts, while SUPER JEW is busy hitting walkoffs.

In short, TIGERS WON THE TRADE


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

^Communist propaganda


Astros back to Astroing.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Marlins back to winning ways, LOLNLWEST, SO BAD


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

LOL BLUE JAYS



Time to remember the good.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Angels got their first victory tonight :hb


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

:trout


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



William Murderface said:


> Angels got their first victory tonight :hb


Expect those to be few and far between...


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> Expect those to be few and far between...


Time will tell :trout


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

One good player won't win them anything. unk2


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Well duh, but it's early.

Granted they looked awful against Seattle I'm still gonna be optimistic for now (Y)


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



William Murderface said:


> Well duh, but it's early.
> 
> Granted they looked awful against Seattle *I'm still gonna be optimistic for now* (Y)


My sentiments exactly. Yes the Reds didn't seem to do much to improve in the offseason, but the beautiful thing about baseball is that almost anything can happen in 162 games. Guys can have career years you never expect. Opposing teams go in the tank for no apparent reason. Might as well have hope for now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Optimism in baseball is a bad idea. "The game is designed to break your heart." - some smart guy whose name I can't remember


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Agreed. There is a keen difference between optimism and naivety.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Man fuck this bullpen. fpalm


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

White Sox starters might not get another win this year with the bullpen they have...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Rays extended Yunel. I guess it's fine. His defense and durability are amazing, but I was hoping to see Hak-Ju take the spot over sooner rather than later.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I can't wait till Jose Fernandez becomes a Yankee or Red Sox...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Well that one stung a bit. Sometimes the bear eats you. Nick Martinez was surprisingly solid. Rays are good though, Prince Fielder is not.

Title should probably be Marlins and Mariners.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

GIANTS. i can get used to this offense.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

STANTON tied for first in RBI, MCGEHEE behind him and TRUMBO with 10. :mark:

Eovaldi needs to get the breaking ball working tomorrow. Big series coming up with the Natinals and Phillies on the road. Those two series should be telling. Mostly the Washington series, especially with the ass end of our rotation going.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



MrMister said:


> Well that one stung a bit. Sometimes the bear eats you. Nick Martinez was surprisingly solid. Rays are good though, Prince Fielder is not.
> 
> Title should probably be Marlins and Mariners.


No it should be about the only team that still can go 162-0. :verlander

/jinx'd...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

lol were you shitting your pants in the 9th today? That had to have some eerie flashbacks from last season. Crazy ending to that game.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I hope the Giants and Dodgers split, first place in NL Marlins, LOLNLWEST


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



MrMister said:


> lol were you shitting your pants in the 9th today? That had to have some eerie flashbacks from last season. Crazy ending to that game.


Well Coke sucks and I understand bringing him in with that much of a lead but ugh, our bullpen is a tire fire. Even Nathan hasn't looked all that impressive. Rondon's injury will hurt probably more than I hoped early on. DD will get at least an arm or two at the deadline though.

I see having a good bullpen like having a good special teams. Yeah it's nice if you have one but you don't need a good one to be good.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Nathan looked like shit for the Rangers early on last year too. He doesn't have a very good fastball anymore, so he really has to sort out his other three pitches and none of them are very good right now. He'll be back to being unhittable when he sorts those out. Or he'll suck forever more.

Disagree about needing a good bullpen. You need one to be good. Tigers can get away with it since they have a good lineup, but they'll probably lose in the playoffs yet again because they can't dominate the late game.

and lol you need good special teams to be a good football team. ALL THREE PHASES.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

If they have 3 or 4 reliable guys then they're set. Their rotation is good enough to get them deep into games most of the time and many of the teams that have good bullpens and get high use out of them need to because their rotation is crap. Having a good bullpen doesn't correlate to a good team/rotation. 

Nathan, Al Al, possibly Evan Reed (who throws pretty hard), and a guy added at the deadline could be a fine bullpen. Don't need lights out every time, just can't be absolute trash. Plus Smyly would go to the pen in the postseason for another arm. If the bullpen is our biggest worry I like our chances. A guy can get hot too (don't forget their closer when they made the World Series was fucking PHIL COKE of all guys) so I'm not fretting over that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Three or four reliable relievers is a good bullpen though.

Rotation is really good too, that is a good point.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't want to hear about a bad bullpen until you have the whole White Sox bullpen on your team.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

You and I have different interpretations of good then. A good bullpen I'd expect maybe all but the mopup guy to be able to get big outs. A decent bullpen has maybe a 7-8-9 guy then other crap that they hope sticks. That's basically the Tigers gameplan atm and it's how a bullpen should be addressed.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Pretty sure the year the Chargers were #1 O and D and worst ST ever proved that Mr Mister.

The only way bullpen is irrelevant is if you have 162 CG's.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Reliable = good. Reliable means you can put the guy in tough situations and most of the time he'll get you out of it. Detroit might have a good bullpen. Can't know right now really.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Ugh. Strasburg is so frustrating to watch as a guy who roots for the Nationals. Still wouldn't consider him an ace.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

The few times I've seen him, I wasn't impressed with his breaking stuff. Jose Fernandez...that's a guy where you are in AWE of his breaking stuff. Strasburg...eh.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

As a note, if someone went the distance every game, that's pretty much 292 IP. I assume the closest we've got recently is Livan?

I;m going to google now

Randy Johnson topped 270 in '99


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Arizona 1-7 :deandre


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

SKAGGS, that is all.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Joel Anthony said:


> STANTON tied for first in RBI, MCGEHEE behind him and TRUMBO with 10. :mark:
> 
> Eovaldi needs to get the breaking ball working tomorrow. Big series coming up with the Natinals and Phillies on the road. Those two series should be telling. Mostly the Washington series, especially with the ass end of our rotation going.


We signed Trumbo? He always gave me a Trumboner, like Konerko/Dunn.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Taillon is having Tommy John surgery. :kobe5


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Is it just me or is Cabrera's swing different this year? He has used a two handed follow through after every swing today. I know you don't follow through the same way after every swing, but he hasn't followed through like this since his Miami days. And Tillman is having a pretty good day, to continue on with my analysis of the Tigers v. Orioles.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Perfect Poster probably has more insight into that than the rest of us. I haven't seen a Tigers game yet.

Tuesday's pitching matchup for the Rays is Archer vs. Ventura. :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

HOLY FUCKING SHIT YU DARVISH STOP GETTING OUT OF THESE JAMS


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

He should've never been in some of them. Come on Ryan Hanigan doubles off of Darvish? lol

And it's not like Cobb isn't maddeningly stellar.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I like Hanigan, dude's fantastic defensively and has had a surprisingly hot start at the plate. But yeah, FUCK YU.

Cobb is a good guy too, ya. ACES WILD at the Trop today.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Andrus' beard is terrible, btw. Looks like he glued on a Halloween beard.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

He heard you.

ELVIS:mark:

(agreed it is terrible btw)


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

ELVIS ANDRUS HIT A FUCKING HOME RUN? WHAT??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

At the Trop too. What is going on he has no power.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Brewers swept the Sox :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Rangers didn't get swept by the Rays:mark:

I see Braun had a pretty good day at the plate (2/4 + SB). Maybe he can play through the thumb/nerve issue. I imagine he'll need to take more days off though.


Sonny Gray does not look good so far. His curve has so much break to it, but he can't command it right now. His control with isn't great either.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

They had a game scheduled tomorrow but got cancelled and was moved to Tuesday. Hopefully the day off will help Braun out a bit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Greinke has such a punchable face. He's the Jimmy Clausen of MLB.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



IWCsOnlyRybackMark said:


> Is it just me or is Cabrera's swing different this year? He has used a two handed follow through after every swing today. I know you don't follow through the same way after every swing, but he hasn't followed through like this since his Miami days. And Tillman is having a pretty good day, to continue on with my analysis of the Tigers v. Orioles.


I haven't seen any noticable differences. I've seen him swing with one and two hands throughout his time here, so maybe it was just how his approach was today? When he swings two handed and connects it seems like it's always a great shot, probably because he can get his arms more into it.

And damn it I knew I was going to jinx them. I am ashamed :mcgee1


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

So I guess Matt Kemp's shoulder is fine.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

MrMister said:


> So I guess Matt Kemp's shoulder is fine.



For at least 2 more games.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

So Hamilton wins AL Player of the week. . Guess he's back. Now to get Pujols going

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



> Before you pile on atop irresponsible diva-punk-jerk Yasiel Puig, absorb a few random stories about the difficulties in his kind of transition:
> 
> • Luis Castillo once set off a fire alarm in an American hotel, thinking it was a shampoo dispenser.
> 
> ...


Best article I've ever read on ESPN. Really brings things into perspective.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Moore left today's game w/ elbow soreness. SAVE US, HELLICKSON. Hopefully Moore doesn't need Tommy John.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

The Angels won the series against the Astros, something they didn't do all of last year :hb


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

8-1 loss in Colorado. fpalm


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The Rockies pitcher got more RBI in the game than the Sox scored...lolwut


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Wait, people actually lose to the Rockies? :side:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Horrible inning for the Phillies :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

And I guess Braun can still hit with one hand.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Two HR for Braun :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Braun: "Oh sidewinder is going against me this week? Ok I'll try. :troll"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Equilibrium (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

The O's dug right up in the Yankees today.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

3 Home Runs for Braun :mark:

:banderas


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

And they were impressive shots too. Not Giancarlo god blasts, but he destroyed all three baseballs.

He just missed one to CF as well. Got a bit too under it.

So going forward Braun probably has times where he can't hit shit, and other times where he's Braun.

or he's juicing again:side:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Phillies gonna want him tested after the game


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Remind me to never piss off Adam Jones.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Someone should tell Brandon Belt he's not a bomb hitter.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Someone should tell Brandon Belt he's not a bomb hitter.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Barry Bonds gave him some "tips"


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Someone should tell Brandon Belt he's not a bomb hitter.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yes, he's no DOM.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> Remind me to never piss off Adam Jones.


Haha how about it. But I do agree with him, I'm waiting for a player to lay out one of these idiots that run of the field. It's a terrible image for baseball and something needs to be done. It will never change till a fan attacks a player or a player attacks a fan.]

Yes I'm an old stick in the mud, but we don't need drunk idiots on the field delaying the game, the game is slow enough as is.



*Beltre leaves the Rangers vs Sox game with a quad problem*


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The Devil and God said:


> Haha how about it. But I do agree with him, I'm waiting for a player to lay out one of these idiots that run of the field. It's a terrible image for baseball and something needs to be done. It will never change till a fan attacks a player or a player attacks a fan.]
> 
> Yes I'm an old stick in the mud, but we don't need drunk idiots on the field delaying the game, the game is slow enough as is.
> 
> ...





NO NOT BELTRE. MY DYNASTY TEAM GETS WORSE NOW.


Batting practice for the White Sox right now.


Jose Abreu would hit 80 home runs if he played in Colorado.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*








with his first two homers of the year tonight. More of that plz.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



The Devil and God said:


> Haha how about it. But I do agree with him, I'm waiting for a player to lay out one of these idiots that run of the field. It's a terrible image for baseball and something needs to be done. It will never change till a fan attacks a player or a player attacks a fan.]
> 
> Yes I'm an old stick in the mud, but we don't need drunk idiots on the field delaying the game, the game is slow enough as is.
> 
> ...


Not against a fan getting decked when the run out on t he feild, but laughing at adude breaking his ankle :deandre.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



> Adrian Beltre will fly back to Texas on Wednesday in order to get his left quad examined.


RIP Texas Rangers 2014


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

SUPER STARLIN


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Boston sports talk radio is such a hoot. It's like they are already in panic mode about the Sox.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



VRsick said:


> Boston sports talk radio is such a hoot. It's like they are already in panic mode about the Sox.


I've lived in the Boston area all my life, and ever since 2000 this has been the case. But it isn't just Red Sox radio personalities.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> Not against a fan getting decked when the run out on t he feild, *but laughing at adude breaking his ankle* :deandre.


I agree, but it was the fans fault for being on the field, so I guess that's karma.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



MrMister said:


> RIP Texas Rangers 2014





Castellanos should hurry up and get 3B eligibility in fantasy leagues...


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

Anyone just see that popup that Billy Hamilton just tagged up and scored on? Crazy, Wong was camped under it in short right before Jay called him off. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I saw it. Billy stole 2nd. Then tagged up and went to 3rd on a shallow pop to RF. Then he tagged on a shallower pop that could've been called infield fly. lol then beat that throw. Incredible.

It's got to be the shallowest sac fly I've ever seen.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I can't believe Billy Hamilton actually took a walk :lmao


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

The umpires in this Cleveland vs San Diego games are embarrassing :lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Just saw the interview of Adam Jones talking bout the fan running on the field :lmao


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Josh Hamilton out 6-8 weeks after hurting thumb diving into first like a moron. Damn Angels

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



peep4life said:


> Josh Hamilton out 6-8 weeks after hurting thumb *diving into first like a moron*. Damn Angels
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


How about it? That play was pathetic he wasn't even close, I don't understand why he thought sliding was a good idea. He's too valuable, he should know better.

Plus he was having a great spring and a great start to the season, especially after last years disaster. 

Just another reason why the AL West is up in the air. That division is haunted by injuries right now.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Way to feature your franchise player in the 7th hole tonight, Nationals. I hope he leaves and comes to Chicago. :cheer


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



peep4life said:


> Josh Hamilton out 6-8 weeks after hurting thumb diving into first like a moron. Damn Angels
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I was scratching my head when he did that, what a terrible way to start the season.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



El Conquistador said:


> Way to feature your franchise player in the 7th hole tonight, Nationals. I hope he leaves and comes to the Chicago White Sox. :cheer


Fixed.

Make sure he goes to the right Chicago team. :side:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

:harper1


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Goldy fucking annihilated Lincecum AGAIN. :lmao


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Ok, wtf...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I got that too. :lmao

Guess Longo was feelin' friendly tonight. :cena5


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Lawl, Werth with a grand slam off Marmol.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

It took 1 hour and 6 minutes to go through 2 innings. I know there was a lot of action, but for the love of god MLB make these umps force some sort of time rule that's supposed to be in the rulebook. This game is on pace to go over 4 hours and it's all because fucking Beckett moves like a turtle (Sanchez hasn't been quick either, fwiw). Limit the players going out of the box, limit the pitchers to a certain amount of time between pitches (especially when nobody's on). I know there's supposed to be, but actually try to enforce it to get these games moving.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I have a hard time watching Beckett because of that. Such an elongated motion and he is way too meticulous in his approach. THROW THE DAMN BALL.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

:lol Josh Beckett's pace. He's the worst.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Those Red Sox staffs a few years ago would've made it a chore. Beckett, Dice-K, Brad Penny, Buchholz, Lester are all terrible at that. No wonder 9 inning Yankee/Red Sox games take 4 hours.

And yeah Beckett's a POS. Even worse this game is on the west coast so it'll be a long night I guess.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

DEFY BEDTIME :mark:


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I'm trying so hard to care about the Blue Jays this year, but, Jesus, it's just not happening. Still, I could never jump ship, regardless. I can't fucking stand people who do that.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Catalanotto said:


> I'm trying so hard to care about the Blue Jays this year, but, Jesus, it's just not happening. Still, I could never jump ship, regardless. I can't fucking stand people who do that.





But the Blue Jays are in first for now!



Also...how and why are the Brewers 6-2?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Can't say I didn't predict the Brewers would make the playoffs...


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Brewers on roll :banderas.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Nathan blew another save, and he had a 3 run lead this time. :ti


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

God damnit their bullpen just hates me. Probably will bring in Albuerquerque next inning and lose it then. Or better yet, Coke.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

New season, same problem with the closer lol.

Nathan didn't look that bad, he just got gave up two BB and that solid hit by Dee. He looked way worse the other day vs Baltimore.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

That Gonzalez homer was a meatball. He's not locating worth a shit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

You're going to give up HR. His fastball is his worst pitch right now though I agree. He's not commanding his curve either, but it looked better this game than vs Balt.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

He said he has a 'dead arm' right now. If he doesn't go on the DL soon I'll be surprised.

DAMN YOU MRMR SENDING DAMAGED GOODS OVER


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Other closers are getting fucked up too. Pretty much only Holland and Kimbrel are immune. And Axford for some reason.

I bet they keep throwing him out there until he gets through the dead period.


JOBA:mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Stop defending him and let me be irrational about him just this once!

Joe Nathan: 36 for 36 in save opps against the Tigers. 1 for 3 for them. Coincidence? I think not. Jon Daniels, you sneaky butthole you.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

:lmao JOBA :lmao

Ok, Gonzalez to end it here.


lulz this Krol guy making Dodgers look like fools.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Whatever the opposite of Nostradamus is, is what you are MRMR. Can finally go to bed now. Fuck the west coast.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



MrMister said:


> :lmao JOBA :lmao
> 
> Ok, Gonzalez to end it here.
> 
> ...


That's not very hard anymore. :lmao

-----------------------------------

Adam Jones making plenty of fans in New York. Now calling Tanaka "nothing special" 

From ESPN:
_"Why don't you ask Tanaka about me? I'm the one who's been over here in the major leagues for a while,"_ the Baltimore Orioles' center fielder said Tuesday, according to Newsday._ "Congratulations, he did it over there. Don't make it like he's the dirtiest guy in the world. He was 24-0 -- in Japan."_

Jones, who struck out twice against Tanaka on Wednesday at Yankee Stadium, still wasn't impressed after the Orioles' 5-4 victory.

_"Am I (supposed) to go home and say I faced Tanaka tonight? Just go throw a party that I faced Tanaka? It's another pitcher,"_ Jones told Newsday. _"Another pitcher in the rotation. Nothing special to me. It's just another guy that we have to go through to get to where we want to be."_


:lmao Adam Jones is slowly becoming my favorite player.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Bullet dodged with Beltre's quad. Just a Grade 1 strain. He'll still miss games, but a long term serious injury did not happen. Still might be a long term nagging thing, but he's played through that stuff before and been awesome.

I was worrying with how quiet Texas was that we were looking at a serious injury. Stay safe Adrian.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Strasburg fans 12.. Stanton has a rough day at the plate going 0-4 with 3 strikeouts


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Oof, Avisail Garcia is done for the season w/ a torn labrum. Surely Chicago wanted to see how big of a role he'd be able to play in their future, so this is disappointing.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

^Yeah, it definitely is a big blow. Guy seemed like he was starting to find his swing, and then this happens. :no:

Looks like Viciendo will move to RF permanently and now him and De Aza will become everyday players, instead of just platooning LF. Not exactly thrilled about that.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: PP jinxed the Tigers. No 162-0 this year.*

Jose Abreu with a bomb. Here he comes Bonds.

Adam Dunn with a strike out. Here he comes Reynolds.

Salazar going to get 27 K's against the White Sox today.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

You can put another one on the board for







.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Swept the Sox and now the Phillies. :banderas


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

All 5 fans at Comiskey are seeing Abreu dominate the baseball today.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Ratman said:


> Swept the Sox and now the Phillies. :banderas


Good week for the Brewers.. It's nice to see Braun coming alive.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Starlin and Bonifacio have been dynamite this year so far. (Y)


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Rays coming to town tonight. Wish I could go to the game instead of work.
I would like to see Hanigan get a good ovation when he comes to the plate.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

WIL got a haircut. I expect his slump to be broken.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

DESMOND JENNINGS :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

lmao Trot Nixon is doing a meet and greet at a Modells about 45 minutes away from me tomorrow. Might go.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

The Reds look like hot garbage. Can't wait until Chapman comes back.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

White Sox over .500 fapfapfap.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Gotta' question Matheny and his tactics today. Don't know why he left Rosenthal in to bat and pitch a 2nd inning.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

El Conquistador said:


> Gotta' question Matheny and his tactics today. Don't know why he left Rosenthal in to bat and pitch a 2nd inning.



Cause they're playing the Cubs. Cubs suck.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

lolmets


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Walk Off hit by pitch :mark:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Bumgarner with 1 Grand Slam and 5 rbi's :banderas


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



El Conquistador said:


> Gotta' question Matheny and his tactics today. Don't know why he left Rosenthal in to bat and pitch a 2nd inning.


It would've worked, but Wellington Castillo had other plans. Fluke HR there. They happen.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

This offense concerns me.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Texas can't hit for shit either. I can only seek solace in the old adage "It's early".

At the very least we have Darvish going every fifth turn. That's about it.

You guys got Price, Cobb, Archer, and a superior bullpen.



Let's talk Danny Salazar. He had 10K in 3.2. The hitters hit 1.000 BABIP against him. That is pretty crazy insanity.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

At least your teams can get runners off the bases somewhat. My Reds usually go 2-3 games without scoring at all. It was really apparent last year and it's carrying over to this year. It was an lineup change today, but still nothing. Very frustrating. Especially on good pitching days.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Yeah Reds are brutal at times. They were very bipolar last season. This season is probably going to be mostly bad without Choo. If Homer and Cingrani can't be more consistent, it'll be a long season.

Daniels is saying Beltre could be DL'ed now. Just do it already. It's gonna be back dated anyway. There's no reason to play him if he's injured since it'll just get worse most likely.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Rays should bring in WILLY MO


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

The Reds might be the most poorly constructed team in Baseball, imo.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

They should sign WILY MO too


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

It's early, but the ChiSox offense looks to be much improved, and that's a good thing. What isn't a good thing so far, is this pitching and defense. I'm pretty sure the Sox lead the league in errors right now.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

THE BIG FUCK swinging da wood like the italian stallion he is


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Chrome said:


> It's early, but the ChiSox offense looks to be much improved, and that's a good thing. What isn't a good thing so far, is this pitching and defense. I'm pretty sure the Sox lead the league in errors right now.




Bullpen sucks. We just need to start Sale and Quintana for the rest of the year.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Brewers are not fucking around. I think that's 8 in a row now.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

^ Yep 8 in a row :


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



MrMister said:


> Brewers are not fucking around. I think that's 8 in a row now.


FLEXSTRADAMUS


I have a strong disdain for the new Yankees Stadium.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



₵ash®;32829857 said:


> At least your teams can get runners off the bases somewhat. My Reds usually go 2-3 games without scoring at all. It was really apparent last year and it's carrying over to this year. It was an lineup change today, but still nothing. Very frustrating. Especially on good pitching days.





LONGO DA GOD said:


> The Reds might be the most poorly constructed team in Baseball, imo.


It's almost like they didn't even try in the offseason. Unfortunately the biggest problem they currently face is the lack of major league ready talent in the minors. Other than Billy Hamilton, who arguably isn't ready yet, there really hasn't been any good young players developed lately.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

FUCK

Sign Jeff Niemann or something, plz.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Flex, is Hawk not announcing because of the "asian motion deception" comment? lol if so.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Bats finally woke up. It took 12 games. Better late than never. Billy Hamilton making progress.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

He has 1 hit this series. Billy's speed is obviously amazing, but he's an absolutely atrocious hitter. Perhaps one of the worst in the Bigs. If he doesn't learn to foul off pitches and work counts, he's not going to produce, regardless of his speed. He really shouldn't be leading off, either.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

JAYS fever is spreading early this season.

note that this came from me first and not jm, thus no jinx will be taking place.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

3 sweeps in row :wall


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> He has 1 hit this series. Billy's speed is obviously amazing, but he's an absolutely atrocious hitter. Perhaps one of the worst in the Bigs. If he doesn't learn to foul off pitches and work counts, he's not going to produce, regardless of his speed. He really shouldn't be leading off, either.


It's not like we have anyone else to lead off. Maybe swap Phillips and Hamilton in the line-up. It's hard to replace Shin-Soo Choo afterall.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Yeah, I know. That's why I said I think the Reds are possibly the most poorly-built teams out there. Certainly among 'contenders' at least.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*






Well worth the watch


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



₵ash®;32865785 said:


> Bats finally woke up. It took 12 games. Better late than never. Billy Hamilton making progress.


But just like last year watch and they'll score 1-2 runs in the next 3 games. It's like they're teasing us scoring all those runs in one game. A little more consistency would be nice.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Price/Archer/Odorizzi/Ramos/Bedard

u guys jelly of the rays rotation


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Let's see

Darvish/Perez/lol/lol/lol

Still yes.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Blanco getting tagged in the teabag


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: PP jinxed the Tigers. No 162-0 this year.*

Angels hit back to back to back home runs today. They got the roids working there finally.

So the quietest guy this week of baseball....Adrian Gonzalez...4 home runs in 4 games...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

BRANDON CRAWFORD. :mark:

The sexiest man in baseball with the walk-off homer.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

That White Sox bullpen though.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Angels hit back to back to back home runs today. They got the roids working there finally.
> 
> So the quietest guy this week of baseball....Adrian Gonzalez...4 home runs in 4 games...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It was almost 4 in a row but Calhoun juuuuuuust missed it for an off the wall double.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

ALEXIIIIIIIIIIIIIII YES! YES! YES! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

And of fucking course the new york umpire team overturns that play at first. Guess they had the right angles tonight but somehow didn't yesterday.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Ya know... This David Price nickname commercial...how hilarious would it be if he had a nickname every pitch he threw and yelled it as he was throwing it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Joe Blanton has retired. :jordan5


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: PP jinxed the Tigers. No 162-0 this year.*

Holy moly. That picture of Schilling they just showed. It...doesn't look like Schilling.


Blanton retired? He should keep a phone near him so the Braves can call him when another of their started needs Tommy John.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

The Rays are in Baltimore today, hopefully Balfour is able to get the save today after the drama this past offseason.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I remember when Joe Blanton went 2-14 :ti


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Good pitchers can have terrible win/loss records. Blanton just bled ER constantly. He's been done for awhile now.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Blanton was always a joy to see...
















As the opposing team's pitcher.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I think Blantons ERA that year(pretty sure that was 2012) was like 6 something 

Wonder if the brewers can make it TEN in a row tonight


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: MLB: PP jinxed the Tigers. No 162-0 this year.*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Holy moly. That picture of Schilling they just showed. It...doesn't look like Schilling.
> 
> 
> *Blanton retired? He should keep a phone near him so the Braves can call him when another of their started needs Tommy John.
> ...


Good God, no.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Let's go Reds! Shank the Pirates!
#RevengeTime


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Braves with back to back to back homers.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

10 homers in this game so far :cheer. It just had to be a rain delay though


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: Brew Crew*

Looks like I turned on the Angels game in time to watch one of the many no names on the Athletics dominate a pitch.

WHAT HAPPENED TO THE BEARD OF REDDICK?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

fpalm Frieri, LEARN A DIFFERENT PITCH PLZ. Pretty sure joe smith will be closing now.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

How about what happened to Josh Reddick in general , dude has been WOAT this year, heard he might go to AAA

That .091 average :StephenA


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Reddick still recovering from Taker's streak being broken.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

It's official: Tommy John surgery for Matt Moore. :jose


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Trade Matt Moore to the Braves.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I have tickets to the Phillies/Braves game tonight and Cliff Lee is starting :mark:

If this gets postponed :jose


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



SMITTY said:


> I have tickets to the Phillies/Braves game tonight and Cliff Lee is starting :mark:
> 
> If this gets postponed :jose


it did :jose


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

*MLB: Brew Crew*

Not a happy Camper ATM 

I'll be ok as long as the Red Sox game is played on Friday which I'm Pretty sure it will 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Shits about to hit the fan for Yasiel Puig.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Was in class all day, what did Puig do now?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Finally, Prince. :lel


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Admitted 20% of his life time earnings are going to shady characters who helped smuggle him out of Cuba and Mexico.

IE: he's a risk for throwing games instead of paying that, that's just my leap though :draper2


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: Brew Crew*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> Admitted 20% of his life time earnings are going to shady characters who helped smuggle him out of Cuba and Mexico.
> 
> IE: he's a risk for throwing games instead of paying that, that's just my leap though :draper2



I don't think one player can throw a game in the MLB, unless you're the pitcher.

Erik Johnson making the Red Sox look like Arizona minus Goldy.


Nevermind.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Tell that to Manny.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> Yeah, I know. That's why I said I think the Reds are possibly the most poorly-built teams out there. Certainly among 'contenders' at least.


...Billy and Cozart are the bottom two players in Baseball in OPS. :deandre


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Sidewinder400 said:


> I don't think one player can throw a game in the MLB, unless you're the pitcher.
> 
> Erik Johnson making the Red Sox look like Arizona minus Goldy.
> 
> ...


Eh, just don't leg out balls hit to you in key situations.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Ventura bring Veal out to pitch...there's your win Boston.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

prince fielder is alive.


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Cardinals letting the air out of the Brewers, the real best team in NL Central about to retake the lead in the division standings.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: Brew Crew*

Ah, Donnie Veal doing the usual. Wild pitch, hits a batter, makes someone dislocate their finger.


Lel that White Sox walk off.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Strasburg and Straily fpalm had them both on my ROTO team :StephenA 

Res Sox lost too :jose what a terrible day for baseball


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

SURPRISE! Josh Johnson might need another surgery, this time Tommy John. Dude just needs to retire before they have to amputate his arm.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

:shaq giants.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Astros are calling up George Springer. Houston might actually be worth watching now and I'm totally serious. Yes, I'm actually serious and not joking at all.

SPRINGER or springer

This guy has the potential to be a 30/30 OF this year as a rookie. He Ks a ton, but he also draws walks. So he might be Adam Dunn with great speed. We shall see. I for one am excited to see what he can do.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

:wall this giants/dodgers game.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

GIANTS :mark: 

not sure I could've handled a defeat emotionally after 5 hours of baseball and so many blown opportunities. left the bases loaded twice. fpalm


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Arrive back home from NOLA extremely late Monday night. Go to five-hour grueling Dodgers/Giants game Tuesday night. 

All worth it for the GIANTS win. :mark:

Sunday, was watching the Rockies/Giants game in a New Orleans hotel restaurant/bar with about five other Giants fans who happened to be there. Bottom of the 9th, Posey-Pence-Blanco. I say, "Posey's going to hit a home run and end this." He strikes out. "Pence will hit it out, and end this." He flies out, if memory serves. Blanco comes up. Now, for some reason, I actually believed this, partly because it seemed like much like the scenario in which Angel Pagan hit his Inside-the-Park Home Run against the Rockies with a beautiful weekend day game against the Rockies with the Rockies being the hapless Rockies that they are, and all that jazz...

So I say, "Blanco's going to hit an inside-the-parker and win the game." Aaaand... he almost did. 

But CRAWFORD saved the day. :mark:

Vogelsong will probably get completely destroyed by the Blue Meanies Wednesday night. But I'm going to the Thursday day game. Hope Bumgarner brings his best stuff. :mark:

Alas, my predictive abilities are nowhere near those of *Flexidramus*.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*










gotta hurt


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

:jay


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Another win vs the Pirates. Go Reds!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Cubs gonna Cub.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Is this Springer guy any good? Never heard much about him. I don't really follow the Astros.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



MrMister said:


> Astros are calling up George Springer. Houston might actually be worth watching now and I'm totally serious. Yes, I'm actually serious and not joking at all.
> 
> SPRINGER or springer
> 
> This guy has the potential to be a 30/30 OF this year as a rookie. He Ks a ton, but he also draws walks. So he might be Adam Dunn with great speed. We shall see. I for one am excited to see what he can do.


I am, too...he's on my fantasy team. But one guy won't save the 'Stros, it's a process. Springer will certainly help though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



IWCsOnlyRybackMark said:


> Is this Springer guy any good? Never heard much about him. I don't really follow the Astros.


Absolutely. I wouldn't expect him to hit .300, but he's a lock for at least 20 HR/20 SB. I think he could do regularly what Heyward did in 2012.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Longo, let me be clear, I do not hate the Rays. I'm just a die hard Astros fan.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Uh, alright. I wouldn't care if you (or anyone else) hated the Rays, anyways.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

It feels like a 500 season for the Angels :no:


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I'd be happy if the Astros made .500 this year.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

King Felix V. Darvish tonight. :mark:


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> Absolutely. I wouldn't expect him to hit .300, but he's a lock for at least 20 HR/20 SB. *I think he could do regularly what Heyward did in 2012.*


:faint::yum:

Only if Heyward was consistent and not getting injured... He was beast-moding as a leadoff guy last year, and his discipline is over what is usually expected, but he needs to hit. I could easily see Heyward going .280+/.480+/.390+ if he can reach his ceiling.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Don't read so much into one at bat, guys...sheesh


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Who are you talking to JORGO? No one said anything.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



JM said:


> Who are you talking to JORGO? No one said anything.


Wondering that myself.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I think it's safe to say the White Sox won the Addison Reed/Trumbo/Davidson/Eaton/Hector Santiago/Tyler Skaggs trade.

SPANKY IS DA GOAT


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



jorgovan21 said:


> Don't read so much into one at bat, guys...sheesh


:kobe11


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Tanaka and Pineda were so :ex: today. 

If a month ago you told me the most stable part of the Yankees would be their starting pitching, I'd have laughed my face off.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Bro, they pitched against the Cubs, keep it in your pants.


Also, there's the White Sox bullpen we all know and love.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

LEONYS:mark:

Thank you to Miller and Rodney too.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

DAT WHITE SOX BULLPEN. I CAN FUCKING GET 3 OUTS AND SAVE COME THE FUCK ON ARE YOU SERIOUS? WHITE SOX WOULD BE FUCKING LIKE 14-2 IF THEY HAVE MARIANO RIVERA.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Reminds me of the Reds bullpen from a few years ago. No lead was ever safe.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Abreu about to hit a walk off homer for the White Sox this inning, I'm calling it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Sidewinder400 said:


> DAT WHITE SOX BULLPEN. I CAN FUCKING GET 3 OUTS AND SAVE COME THE FUCK ON ARE YOU SERIOUS? WHITE SOX WOULD BE FUCKING LIKE 14-2 IF THEY HAVE MARIANO RIVERA.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's the truth. Best offense statistically in baseball up to this point I read. Decent enough starting pitching. No bullpen.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: Springer? Springer called up. Lastros no more?*

Annnnd Abreu gets called out on strike 3 when the ball practically hit him.


The Sox had the most runs scored, highest batting average, and we're tied for most home runs in the MLB, but that was 2-3 days ago. They haven't scored or hit well in the last 2-3 days so that might have changed.

Lmao, 12 walks so far by White Sox pitching...8 of those by the bullpen.
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Leury Garcia pitching in Chicago:mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: Springer? Springer called up. Lastros no more?*

1 pitch one out. Make him the new closer.

3 pitches two outs, new staff ace, better than Sale.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

The GAR C AH chants :lmao


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: Springer? Springer called up. Lastros no more?*



MrMister said:


> The GAR C AH chants :lmao



From all 10 fans remaining 

I want to see Dunn pitch.
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Just like I said, folks! Vogelsong was amazingly serviceable just as I knew he would be. LOL DODGERS. BEAT LA.

GIANTS

:mark:

_______

LOL at the endless Sox game in Chicago. Kept an eye on it during breaks in the Giants game. 

_______

I see Johnny Cueto finally learned how to get a win for the Reds, what a gem he threw, 9.0 IP, 3 hits, no runs, 12 K's. 107 pitches.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Teheran was arguably even better than Cueto today, too. Philly only had 2 RISP all game.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Yep, he made that one run stand for Atlanta.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



El Conquistador said:


> Teheran was arguably even better than Cueto today, too. Philly only had 2 RISP all game.


I know Teheran isn't a big K pitcher, but 4 K/9 is really low for him. Not sure what to make of it. It'll probably normalize to around 7 to 8 as he gets more and more innings, it's still odd.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Yankees pitching continues to impress, but the bats really need to start producing more. 3 and 2 runs might be enough to get wins against a team like the Cubs, but can't rely on shutouts every start.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Pretty sure even I could throw a CGSO against the Phillies.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

LONGO DA GOD said:


> Pretty sure even I could throw a CGSO against the Phillies.



It's the same thing as these people jizzing over the Yankees pitching...They pitched against the Cubs...Joe Blanton can throw a shutout against them.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Sidewinder400 said:


> It's the same thing as these people jizzing over the Yankees pitching...They pitched against the Cubs...Joe Blanton can throw a shutout against them.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Let's not get crazy
July 9th, 2013 - 5IP, 8H, 6R against the Cubs


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

PUT SCHEPPERS BACK INTO THE BULLPEN. NOW.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: Springer? Springer called up. Lastros no more?*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> PUT SCHEPPERS BACK INTO THE BULLPEN. NOW.



Put the whole white sox bullpen in free agency.

DONNIE VEAL GOT SENT TO AAA HELL YEA!
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> PUT SCHEPPERS BACK INTO THE BULLPEN. NOW.


I still like Tanner a lot, but he's just not a starter.

HELLO WIN COLUMN

This is a bit more like it. I like hits.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Damn offense ruined a nice game from Wood. He is going to be an All-Star either this year or next year. My bold prediction. Plus, Minor is coming back soon, and our staff is looking quite nice. Still the early going, but I'm content with what I've seen.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Minor, Teheran, Wood, Santana isn't bad. Unknown if Santana can remain this good, but he was solid last season and he's in the NL now.


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

That was awesome, triple play from the Yankees. Also 4 runs so far against Price, nice start. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

IT'S FUCKING BULLSHIT

I was going fucking insane @ S-Rod grounding into a triple play. fpalm


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

This White Sox game though.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Fuck. Bogarts said you can put it on the board.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm a fucking jinx.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Yeah but EATON robbed the HR earlier so it's fair. Sale might not give up another hit (lol better hope he goes the distance).

Never mind Sale at 102. He's probably done.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Dat White Sox offense going: "oh Sales no hitter over? Alright yours is too :troll"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



MrMister said:


> Yeah but EATON robbed the HR earlier so it's fair. Sale might not give up another hit *(lol better hope he goes the distance).
> *
> 
> Never mind Sale at 102. He's probably done.


Sad, but true.

Wainwright is such a horse.

FUCKING LOL @ Robin throwing Sale 130 pitches this early in the season.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



MrMister said:


> Minor, *Teheran*, Wood, Santana isn't bad. *Unknown if Santana can remain this good, but he was solid last season and he's in the NL now*.


Teheran needs to get more Ks, but I think he is developing nicely. Santana is great so far, plus the offenses in our division aren't the strongest, so it isn't like his Angels years where he got ass-raped by the Rangers giving up those homers. Plus, while his K/9 will subside, it did rise from 6.7 in 2012 to 6.9 in 2013, and is now in more favorable ground for excellence, I could see him getting a little over 7 K/9. It is unlikely that he will get up to over 8 again like in 2008, especially considering the break from trend and him moving out of his prime years.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

:lmao HAWK

Pedroia smokes one at Konerko, he gloves it and they turn the double play.

YOU GOTTA BE BLEEPIN ME! THAT WAS AWESOME! MERCY!



lol Chisox have Scott Downs? I'm sorry.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I am so pissed off at this White Sox bullpen, it is absolutely terrible, fucking terrible. T E R R I B L E. Here's some fucking stats.


Nates Jones: INF ERA 0.0 IP (This mother fucker did so bad he fucking injured himself after the game on purpose probably)
Scott Downs: 13.50 ERA 2.2 IP
Ronald Belishitio: 12.79 ERA 6.1 IP
Donnie Veal (in AAA now!): 7.50 ERA 6.0 IP
Matt Shitstrom: 3.86 ERA 7.00 IP 1/4 Save Op.
Jake Petrishitka: 3.52 ERA 7.2 IP


annnnd then there's the 2 good people in the bullpen...

Daniel Webb 2.53 ERA 10.2 IP
Maikel Cleto 1.35 ERA 6.2 IP

These stats are not updated through today...which means the ERA of Scott Down actually goes down...to 10.80.

Also, I can't stop laughing at Maikel Cleto's MLB profile picture...











-edit-

Adding Felipe Paulelnino (El Nino referring to actually pitching well cause El Nino is a rare occurrence)

7.98 ERA (oh wait let me update it after today...*12.91 ERA* 14.2 IP 13 FUCKING EARNED RUNS.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

Personally I was quite happy with the outcome to that game 

Fenway tonight :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I wasn't aware David Ortiz was a relief pitcher


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

7-8 and only 3 games out of first place, not that bad of a start this year :hmm:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Oh God, the Rays are starting Erik Bedard today against the Yankees. I predict 5 1/3 IP, 7 H, 5 ER, 3 BB.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Too bad Joe Blanton retired :side:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

As of right now, the Cubs haven't scored in 23 innings. Jesus.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> Oh God, the Rays are starting Erik Bedard today against the Yankees. I predict 5 1/3 IP, 7 H, 5 ER, 3 BB.


4 BB imo

Then again it's baseball. Yanks fuck up Price. Bedard throws a CG SO.



Did anyone witness the massive Jays bullpen meltdown last night? They walked 8 or 9 Twins and gave up 6 ER. I think there were only one or two hits during the epic implosion.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



₵ash®;33093281 said:


> As of right now, the Cubs haven't scored in 23 innings. Jesus.


Sounds like the Cubs that we all know and love.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



MrMister said:


> 4 BB imo
> 
> Then again it's baseball. Yanks fuck up Price. Bedard throws a CG SO.
> 
> ...


Believe the bottom line said they walked 6 or 8 in the 8th inning :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I have Sergio Santos on a few teams he just ruined me lol. It wasn't as bad as the Boggs implosion of last year (had him for that of course), but it would've been had they kept him in. Santos threw three wild pitches to allow 3 runs to score. I've never seen anything like it. Everyone else was just as bad though, so it's not all on him.

When the inning finally closed, the Twins announcers brought the lulz with:

"You're watching major league baseball where the Blue Jays just walked eight men with six runs scored!"

"Go Twins!"

:lol


----------



## m i k e (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Are effective knuckleballs confiscated at the border or something, because Dickey is just awful.

I expected so much more out of this guy. Even bought and read his autobiography(pretty good read).He's been a massive bust.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Shit! We gave up a run to the Cubs. 
_Season over. Time to tank._


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



William Murderface said:


> 7-8 and only 3 games out of first place, not that bad of a start this year :hmm:


not bad? are you fucking kidding me? 5 out of those 8 losses were blown saves, the bullpen STINKS.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I have a 6 game hit streak on Beat The Streak. I won a scratch off. Fuck yea!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> Oh God, the Rays are starting Erik Bedard today against the Yankees. I predict 5 1/3 IP, 7 H, 5 ER, 3 BB.





MrMister said:


> 4 BB imo
> 
> Then again it's baseball. Yanks fuck up Price. Bedard throws a CG SO.
> 
> ...


3 2/3 IP, 6 H, 4 ER, 1 BB, 3 K. :wall


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Is it me or does Avila get hit with a ricochet ball multiple times.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

He does. It's not a game if he doesn't get hit. Once he got hit so hard sparks flew off his mask.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Is he just SHIT defensively?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Actually he's pretty good at calling a game. The Staff seems to pitch better when he's back there than the backups they've rolled through lately. Can draw a walk, but goes into some lulls where he couldn't hit the broadside of a barn. He's only hitting .161 right now but has a .297 OBP, which should tell you what he's good at.

Not an all-star, but I see why he has starter duties.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Ian Stewart needs a HR to complete a cycle :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

PAULINO FUCKING SUCKS


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I hate our bullpen


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

The Rays DO have an offense! :jarule

*Edit:* Caesar Cabral: 0.0 IP, 3 H, 3 Runs, 3 Hit Batters, 1 ejection. :ti


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

Sox got fucking ROBBED in the first play of the game tonight, well it didn't help that the pitching was shit tonight and the socks really just didn't look that goodFun night at Fenway like it always is despite the loss

Anyone see this shcoop guy? He looked really good tonight for the O's 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RobVanDingus (Aug 20, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

http://m.mlb.com/video/?topic_id=28898650&content_id=32185619


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

In progress: Matt Cain is violated by his own team's astonishingly recurrent lack of run support which has been a touchstone narrative of his career. 6.0 IP thus far, 3H, 1BB, 8K, 0ER, his team trailing 1-0 because of a fucking passed ball from Hector Sanchez.

FUCK YOU, GIANTS BATTERS.*

*Not MVPosey, since he has the day off. 

Matt Cain says to you fuckers this, 

_O God! methinks it were a happy life,
to be no better than a homely starter; 
To sit upon a pitcher's mound, as I do now
To carve out changeups quaintly, point by point

Thereby see the scoreless innings how they run;
How many make this shitty Caining full complete;
How many innings bring about the detestable game;
How many games will finish up the woeful season;
How many days a luckless Giants pitcher live.

When it is known, then, to divide the times:
So many hours must I tend my pitiful flock;
So many hours must I take my rest;
So many hours I must contemplate;
So many hours I must sport myself;
So many days Bumgarner's cows been with young;
So many weeks are the poor fools will ean;
So many years I shall sheer Pence's hair;
So pitches, at-bats, outs, innings, games and seasons
Passed over to the end they were created,
Would bring Giants offensive futility-wrought white hairs unto a quiet grave.
Ah, what a career were this! How sweet! Two rings! Perfecto! How lovely!
Gives not the avocado plants in centerfield at AT&T a sweeter shade
To pitching coaches looking at their silly rookies,
Than doth a rich embroidered canopy
To pitchers who fear their teammates' treachery?
Oh, yes, it doth; a thousand-fold it doth.

And, to conclude, the pitcher's homely ERA,
His cold baseball out of his leather glove,
He wonted sleep under a bayside ballpark's shade,
All which he secure and sweetly he enjoys,
In far beyond a prized pitcher's delicates,
His rings sparkling in a golden case,
His body couched in a curious bed,
When feckless run support and treason waits for him. _


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

You can borrow some of our TWELVE runs scored today DROW.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

MrMister said:


> You can borrow some of our TWELVE runs scored today DROW.



Take those 12 runs and shove them up Paulinos ass...oh wait, you did.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I'd much rather those 12 have been hung on the A's for the record.


----------



## RobVanDingus (Aug 20, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

5 of the Giants 7 losses have been by one run


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Can Paulino be put in the bullpen already? Geez. :no:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Then he can suck ass every day like everyone else in the bullpen


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Phillip J. Dick said:


> Then he can suck ass every day like everyone else in the bullpen



I think he meant bullpen in Single A.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

:wall these one run games.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Jose Reyes back today. Hopefully he lasts more than 1 at bat. Plz #StaySafe


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



> Houston Astros prospect Delino DeShields Jr. shows off his extremely swollen face after being hit with a 90 mph fastball during a Double-A game.
> 
> According to CBS Sports' Mike Axisa, DeShields Jr., who was the eighth overall pick in the 2010 draft, was able to walk off the field under his own power after the play. http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2034970-delino-deshields-jr-shows-off-swollen-face-after-being-hit-by-90mph-pitch?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=programming-national





Spoiler: The graphic image















The fact that he was able to walk off on his own shows how tough he is. I applaud him.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Paulino placed on the 15 day DL for being a massive pussy.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



₵ash®;33121745 said:


> Spoiler: The graphic image
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Knowing he looked like this afterward makes it even more drastic. Tough ass motherfucker indeed.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Blackhawks are blowing "saves" like the Sox.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*









:mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Konerko would have still been out at first.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Rays score 10+ for the 2nd consecutive game after being shit for like 2 weeks. :cornette

Wil no longer slumping is great. He was horrible all season up until yesterday, and has 2 HR tonight. Hanigan has 2 HR, as well. I really like him. It's awesome to have a catcher who can actually produce on offense.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Melky Cabrera has a 12 game hit streak...and ALEXIIIIII is in trouble right now...coming down to the final innings to extend his hit streak.


Also,


Dat Cano signing in Seattle. Batting .254. :lol



One more thing....

Dunn is batting over .290 as of right now...and has a stolen base. What the hell is he smoking?


Actually you know what? Fuck it, one more thing...

DAT YANKEES STARTING PITCHING :banderas SO DAMN GOOD. (that's for all the Yankees fans jizzing themselves after the Cubs series)...guess I could say, told you so.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> Rays score 10+ for the 2nd consecutive game after being shit for like 2 weeks. :cornette
> 
> *Wil no longer slumping is great. He was horrible all season up until yesterday, and has 2 HR tonight.* *Hanigan has 2 HR, as well. I really like him. It's awesome to have a catcher who can actually produce on offense.*


I project Wil to hit over 20 homers, over .285, and to improve his defense. This is nice for me. Id like to keep my streak of predicting good seasons alive. And you'll love Hanigan. I have said and still say he is one of the most underrated catchers in the game.



Sidewinder400 said:


> Dat Cano signing in Seattle. Batting .254. :lol:
> 
> One more thing....
> 
> Dunn is batting over .290 as of right now...and has a stolen base. What the hell is he smoking?


I predicted Cano would be slumping, but not like this. Still early and will stick with .295, 25 HR, and still the same great defense. He has a great swing, he just needs to adjust being out of Yankee Stadium.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



IWCsOnlyRybackMark said:


> I project Wil to hit over 20 homers, over .285, and to improve his defense. This is nice for me. Id like to keep my streak of predicting good seasons alive. And you'll love Hanigan. I have said and still say he is one of the most underrated catchers in the game.
> 
> 
> 
> I predicted Cano would be slumping, but not like this. Still early and will stick with .295, 25 HR, and still the same great defense. He has a great swing, he just needs to adjust being out of Yankee Stadium.





Adjusting would mean he'd have to actually hit line drives instead of pop ups to get home runs. Or just hit the ball harder. I'm sure he can do it, but honestly I don't think he cares, he's getting paid and Seattle isn't going anywhere.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I disagree on those projections for Wil. I believe that your RBI totals may end up being correct, but I see him hitting in the low 30's in HRs while batting ~.265. 

As for Hanigan, yeah, I like him. Him and Molina make for the best catching situation in the Bigs when it comes to defense and calling a game, but Molina is atrocious at the plate. Hanigan can actually knock in some runs and get on base, which is very encouraging.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Looking over some games from today....

Cy Young is Buehrle. Just give it to him.






















-edit-


Are there any good baseball simulators/managers that are free and I guess fun? If so can you link them, I'm bored and want to try one out.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Dunn might hit over .240 :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Evan Longoria is now the Rays' all-time leader in Home Runs. :noah2


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*










This was awesome :mark:


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Ratman said:


> This was awesome :mark:


Segura is awesome :mark: One of my favorite young guys.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Springer is a lean, mean singles machine as of late.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Angels loose but Pujols is 2 away from 500 :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Thread title should be THE BIG FUCK Mister


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Ratman said:


> This was awesome :mark:


Spiderman right there.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I hope Homer Bailey turns it around today.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*










I hope Strasburg can make it out the first inning without giving up 4+ runs.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



The Devil and God said:


> I hope Strasburg can make it out the first inning without giving up 4+ runs.


Surprised he didn't injure himself on that swing, or any swing really.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Carlos Gomez trying to attack Gerrit Cole. :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



El Conquistador said:


> Carlos Gomez trying to attack Gerrit Cole. :lmao


I was just coming to post about this.

:lmao BENCHES CLEAR

Some dude knocked Gomez on his ass and RICKIE WEEKS then took that dude down in a head lock.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



The Devil and God said:


> I hope Strasburg can make it out the first inning without giving up 4+ runs.


Holy crap, when did I make the Mets?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Lmao. Snyder lit up Gomez.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

The D'Backs call up this jobber Mike Bolsinger to join their rotation, instead of Archie. :kobe


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Home plate umpire in the Yankees/Rays game is awful.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

He's calling low pitches as strikes, but I've seen much worse.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> The D'Backs call up this jobber Mike Bolsinger to join their rotation, instead of Archie. :kobe


They're obviously wanting to avoid Super 2 with Archie, but they'll say some bullshit like he needs a bit more seasoning. There is nothing more he can learn in AAA. I could see if their rotation was stacked, but it's fucking AWFUL.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

HOW DOES IT FEEL TEXAS? HOW DOES IT FEEL?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

ABREU breaking out of dat dere slump.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Not a big deal. Won of 2 of 3.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Not a big deal. Won of 2 of 3.



Hey, Sox winning 1 of 3 is a big deal. Don't down play this.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Damn missed the game but just saw the fight on sportscenter. : lmao that was awesome


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Today is a good day. Redsox game on at 11am which means i get to watch it at work.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Brewers vs Pirates should be fun this year if every series is as entertaining as that one was.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Looked at the White Sox games this year, if they didn't blow a single save or 7+ inning lead they'd be 13-6 instead of 9-10. Dat bullpen.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I blame the lack of Thornton.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: GIANCARLO*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> I blame the lack of Thornton.



Fapfapfap Matt Thornton. Man, if Bobby Jenks was not getting drunk and having 25 back surgeries id say the Sox should resign him.


AL Central is the first division where a team doesn't have double digit wins yet.
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I seriously think the Dbacks might be the worst team. Awful starters, awful bullpen, ineffective lineup. This team was on its way up just a few years ago and now its in shambles. Gotta fire the GM. 

Yes, it's early and the lineup could starting destroying baseballs, but jfc the pitching is terrible. lol thinking Wade Miley, Cahill, and McCarthy would get you anywhere.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Last division for a team to get double digit wins is what you're looking for I believe Sidewinder :side:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Fapfapfap Matt Thornton. Man, if Bobby Jenks was not getting drunk and having 25 back surgeries id say the Sox should resign him.
> 
> 
> AL Central is the first division where a team doesn't have double digit wins yet.
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Tigers have only played 15 games while everyone else has played 18+...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



MrMister said:


> I seriously think the Dbacks might be the worst team. Awful starters, awful bullpen, ineffective lineup. This team was on its way up just a few years ago and now its in shambles. Gotta fire the GM.


I'm sad Bronson Arroyo is apart of that mess. He was a really cool guy here in Cincy. He deserves better.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



> National Baseball Hall of Fame and Museum
> 1 hr ·
> Today’s Date in ‪#‎History‬: 1912 – The New York Giants and New York Highlanders stage an exhibition game to benefit survivors of the RMS Titanic. The Giants win the game, 11 – 2.


:mark: :mark: :mark:

Highlanders of course becoming the Yankees in 1913 since they moved from the high-altitude Hilltop Park to the rebuilt Polo Grounds with the Giants (which had burned down in 1911), so the "Highlanders" name didn't seem to apply anymore, and the _New York Press_ had already coined the nickname "Yankees."

What a blowout, though. Now that was a Giants offense of which one could be proud.

Oh, but MVPosey's Easter Sunday two-run homer was awesome, too, making the Giants score more than one run in a game~! And in the first inning, too. :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Worst team is the Cubs....


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Worst team is the Cubs....


can't you say this for like every year?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



MrMister said:


> I seriously think the Dbacks might be the worst team. Awful starters, awful bullpen, ineffective lineup. This team was on its way up just a few years ago and now its in shambles. Gotta fire the GM.
> 
> Yes, it's early and the lineup could starting destroying baseballs, but jfc the pitching is terrible. lol thinking Wade Miley, Cahill, and McCarthy would get you anywhere.


Both Jonah Keri on Grantland and one of the fangraphs guys had an article on them looking at what has gone wrong since their playoff year in 2011. Basically Towers has a quick trigger on guys and some of the return on his investments haven't been great. Not a lot of guys worthy of being built around except Goldy, Corbin, Bradley, and maybe Parra/Trumbo. Have given up young guys like Eaton/Skaggs/Bauer/Davidson (23 year old 3B who's a pretty highly though of prospect) to mixed results.

Basically, focusing too much on #grit and #heart and less on talent.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



> Davidson (23 year old 3B who's a pretty highly though of prospect)



As a White Sox fan I hope he turns into a beast.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Reds bullpen is fuckin shit. This is embarrassing.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Matt Davidson couldn't even beat out Conor Gillaspe for the 3rd base job. :ti


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

The Crew winning 15 of the last 20 games :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: GIANCARLO*

I'm just laying in bed with strep throat watching baseball. I love watching baseball...just not with strep throat, fuck this.

The Cubs best hitter is a pitcher. :lol


Just found out Sale got put on the DL 


Jay Mohr on Obermann is the biggest idiot I have ever seen. This guy doesn't know baseball. "This guy is a .250 career hitter and he hit a 410 foot bomb off you." He was talking about Gomez acting like Gomez is garbage. 
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RobVanDingus (Aug 20, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Rockies hit like 11 homers against the Giants

:cena6


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

There are no wins better than wins vs the A's. 4-3 good one. A's hitters are so annoyingly good. I think Sogard annoys me the most. He's like a poor man's Pedroia vs the Rangers.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*










Josh Reddick paying tribute. Guy is a big WWE fan.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VX5KbfTcHZg


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: GIANCARLO*

Could the Ultimate Warrior bat over .150?

-edit- Apparently Reddick is batting .198 now.
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Went to Fenway today, bought my tickets for the Cinn Red game on the 6th. First baseball game I ever went to was a 15 inning marathon last year so we'll see what my 2nd game will bring :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Ivan Nova might need Tommy John.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Totally minor and insignificant, but the A's cut Sam Fuld several days ago, and the Twins signed him. Coincidentally, the Twins are playng the Rays in Tampa, so SUPER SAM is back at The Trop. :mark:

Love me some Fuld.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Redsox vs Yankees tonight :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Tanaka's going to shut them out.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



VRsick said:


> Josh Reddick paying tribute. Guy is a big WWE fan.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VX5KbfTcHZg


One of my favorite players, even when he was in Boston. Hope he bounces back with his bat this year.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I read that Verlander is averaging something like 91.3 MPH on his fastball this year. I forgot the statistic on times he reached 95 MPH or >, but I will venture to say that the statistic was somewhere between 8-12x. 

Basically a location pitcher now, srs.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: GOGO hit with 3 game ban*

Abreu hitting bombs.

-edit-

Cabrera hitting bombs. 


Pujols just hit #500
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Watched Albert Pujols hit #500 on MLB Network. Phew. 

He joins Barry Bonds with #756 hitting a milestone homer against the Nationals. :side:

_____________

Johnny Cueto is a machine at the start of this season. 1.25 ERA. 

At this moment: 7.0 IP, 82 pitches in Pittsburgh. Price has to let him go for the CGSO, which would be a second complete game in a row for him.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

499 and 500. Not a bad night. Congrats Albert


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Too bad the MLB completely ruined the reputation of the 500 HR club. Utterly meaningless milestone to me and I consider myself a baseball purist.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Verlander is going through decline. His velocity is shite this year.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

IWCsOnlyRybackMark said:


> Verlander is going through decline. His velocity is shite this year.



Define shit. I saw 95/96 in the 7th about 3-4 times I think. That's still not bad.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Define shit. I saw 95/96 in the 7th about 3-4 times I think. That's still not bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Verlander can certainly still reach back and hit 95. He's adjusting to not being able to hit it with regularity. It almost seemed like late last year he eased off the gas in order to ensure he had more than enough for the postseason run. I recall him hitting 95-97 with considerable regularity in those two games against the A's, for instance.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



El Conquistador said:


> I read that Verlander is averaging something like 91.3 MPH on his fastball this year. I forgot the statistic on times he reached 95 MPH or >, but I will venture to say that the statistic was somewhere between 8-12x.
> 
> Basically a location pitcher now, srs.


fangraphs has his 4 seam at 93.7 and his 2 seam at 92.7. Little more than a mph decrease each from his 2012 season, but much higher than 91.3. And let's not forget April velocities usually are the lowest for any pitcher.



IWCsOnlyRybackMark said:


> Verlander is going through decline. His velocity is shite this year.


He'll still be a top 15 pitcher. Don't you worry about :verlander


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Yeah, meant to bring up how April tends to not be especially representative of pitchers' velo. Thanks, *PP*. :side:

____________________

Meanwhile, Jose Fernandez remains resplendent. 14 K's against the Braves in a mighty pitching duel. :mark:

____________________

Another 2-1 loss incoming for the Giants. 

This team cannot even score at Coors Fucking Field. fpalm


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Madison Bumgarner doesn't have an amazing night, gave up 9 hits... but he pitched a complete game and surrendered 2 runs at Coors Field.

And of course like Cain and Hudson he is tagged with the loss. 2-1.

Giants offense making me look like this:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Leonys Martin is now in my top 5 favorite Rangers.

Beltre
Elvis
Holland
Darvish
LEONYS


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I realize *WWF* is the resident Domonic Brown mark around these parts, but for one moment, I am standing in his stead. 

THANK YOU DOMONIC BROWN :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

No DOM BOMB = No Buys


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

DOM SUCKS

DOM BROWN FANTASY OWNERS UNITE WWF


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Albert Pujols this year :mark:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

giants suck baseball sucks life sucks


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



El Conquistador said:


> Too bad the MLB completely ruined the reputation of the 500 HR club. Utterly meaningless milestone to me and I consider myself a baseball purist.


Who besides Palmeiro wouldn't have made it? Bonds would have. Rodriguez would have. Don't think Griffey Jr. ever took the juice. Not sure about Sosa since he was probably always on it.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

100th Anniversary of Wrigley Field today.. Should be a fun day in Chicago


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Albert looks to finally be back. 8 hrs in 13 games.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Someone should tell Harang he's not this good.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Who besides Palmeiro wouldn't have made it? Bonds would have. Rodriguez would have. Don't think Griffey Jr. ever took the juice. Not sure about Sosa since he was probably always on it.



Frank Thomas, sorry about the double post.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Pretty sure Frank Thomas never took the juice.

Holy shit Adam Dunn is most likely gonna be the next member of the 500 club.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> Pretty sure Frank Thomas never took the juice.
> 
> Holy shit Adam Dunn is most likely gonna be the next member of the 500 club.



Frank Thomas was always big because he played football too. He's my favorite baseball player ever. This dude never took the juice.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I don't know if Mcquire would have hit 590 hr's or whatever he did without the Juice. Dude had been taking it ever since he was in Oakland iirc.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

He was around Canseco in Oakland, so yeah, he most likely juiced his entire career.

Sosa, McGwire, Manny, Sheffield, and Palmeiro are the ones I don't think hit 500 w/o help.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Sheffield took roids?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Shefiled was a asshole iirc but not a steroid user.

edit- i guess he did.

http://www.sfgate.com/sports/shea/article/Sheffield-tells-of-steroid-use-rift-with-Bonds-2689594.php


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Take a look at his numbers. From 2000 on, it's pretty odd. This is all after he's 30 years old. It's obviously not proof, but hitters don't normally get better after 30 than they were in their prime.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

God hates the cubs 
:lel


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I could care less about roids. Guys back in the "pure days" did shit too. Thats the nature of sports. Do you guys say the Raiders of olden days weren't good because they used stick-um? Plus it wasn't against the rules. Now, I love the drug testing policies of today. I want a pure game, but you shouldn't go and try to rewrite the past, or you'll erase all of it.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

ABREU BOMB ALERT


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Abreu Bomb? :ti


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

LONGO DA GOD said:


> Abreu Bomb? :ti





Like ya know, home run.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

It sounds like shit. It's not nearly as good a DOM BOMB or BAUTISTA BOMB.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

HECTOR SANCHEZ

GRAND SLAM

GIANTS

:mark:

Jeremy Affeldt was heroic in the 7th, too. His stuff is better than ever! :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: PUJOLS joins the 500 club*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> It sounds like shit. It's not nearly as good a DOM BOMB or BAUTISTA BOMB.




Well I don't know how to make Abreu sound good with anything. Or Jose.



Got one... A-BOMB ALERT. Eh eh eh?
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Michael Pineda kicked out of the game for pine tar


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Pineda ejected for blatantly having pine tar on his neck. Guy didn't give 2 shits about how obvious he was last time, didn't care even after sox said they don't care, just don't make it so obvious. You would think Yankees coaching staff would have talked about this before the game.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Can someone get a screencap of how obvious it was that he had it on his neck? I can't get the game right now. I want to see how much of an idiot he is.



-edit- nevermind it's on ESPN and just saw it while they were going to commercial break. Lmao, dumbass thought that shit would blend in with his skin color.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Can someone get a screencap of how obvious it was that he had it on his neck? I can't get the game right now. I want to see how much of an idiot he is.
> 
> 
> 
> -edit- nevermind it's on ESPN and just saw it while they were going to commercial break. Lmao, dumbass thought that shit would blend in with his skin color.


Seriously, the way he went about it was terrible. You could clearly tell he was having trouble with his control in the first inning and nothing was on his neck. He rolls out in the second inning and it was extremely obvious.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



The Devil and God said:


> Seriously, the way he went about it was terrible. You could clearly tell he was having trouble with his control in the first inning and nothing was on his neck. He rolls out in the second inning and it was extremely obvious.





Did he just think "oh, didn't have it on me in the 1st, they obviously won't check me in the 2nd." What an idiot. Also, White Sox have the 2 highest batting averages in the AL.... Viciedo and Alexiiiiiiiiiiiii and both just got hits in this 4th inning...raising them averages even more as of now.


Longo better get a hit today...I need him to get a hit to continue my hit streak.



SALE COME BACK. :batista3


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Champ said:


>






Someone make a deal with it gif with this, the glasses going over the umps face. Seriously, he just does the hand motion and says "you're out" like he fucking knew it was going to happen before the game started. The best is he starts walking away while ejecting him. :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

It was :lmao: ESPN shows the side by sides, and not 5 minutes later the Red Sox manager comes out to say something

The ump searched all over before going to the neck too, though he probably knew it was there


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> It was :lmao: ESPN shows the side by sides, and not 5 minutes later the Red Sox manager comes out to say something




Side by sides? I don't really watch that much baseball on ESPN, so I don't know what you mean by this.





> The ump searched all over before going to the neck too, though he probably knew it was there



Wait, why'd he search all over? If it was so obvious on his neck, why search everywhere?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

:lmao

Two starts ago against the Red Sox he apparently had something which appeared to be pine tar on the lower palm of his hand and Red Sox players and various muckrakers were discussing it. 

Thread title change to "ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Turpitude," please. :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Should change the title to... MLB: Who Isn't Injured?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Side by sides? I don't really watch that much baseball on ESPN, so I don't know what you mean by this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Before the Red Sox said anything, ESPN was showing side by side images from the first and second innings of his neck.

I don't know, but the ump started shaking out Pineda's back and front baggy areas first.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> Before the Red Sox said anything, ESPN was showing side by side images from the first and second innings of his neck.
> 
> I don't know, but the ump started shaking out Pineda's back and front baggy areas first.






OH, you meant side by side pictures, I thought it was some new thing with their broadcast that they called side by side. He was probably checking for weapons on Pineda so Pineda didn't kill him after he threw him out. Obviously Pineda is getting suspended and fined now. Wonder what the suspension is going to be? What's the rule on this?


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Pineda is as smooth as cactus. Needs to use that sunscreen:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Just now seeing this all over TV. I'm guessing Pineda was using Pine Tar. I hope MLB drops the hammer.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



₵ash®;33323058 said:


> Just now seeing this all over TV. I'm guessing Pineda was using Pine Tar. I hope MLB drops the hammer.





Pineda's excuse will be that he was using this....














GRAND SLAM BY SEMEN, GRAND SLAM BY SEMEN.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



₵ash®;33323058 said:


> Just now seeing this all over TV. I'm guessing Pineda was using Pine Tar. I hope MLB drops the hammer.


He will probably miss a start and receive a fine. But it will be interesting to see what happens to him


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

RANGERS sweep A's.:mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Lol it was *all over* his neck. Hahahahahaha.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

lol DROW the title won't even fit.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Avila just got cup checked by the baseball.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*



The Devil and God said:


> He will probably miss a start and receive a fine. But it will be interesting to see what happens to him





> According to MLB rule 8.02, a pitcher may not use a "foreign substance'' on the baseball. Violation of 8.02 is mandatory 10-game suspension, which means two starts.


2 starts, at least.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Lindstrom in to obviously blow the save for the Sox.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> 2 starts, at least.


Oh okay, I wasn't sure what the official rule was. Seems fitting.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Lindstrom in to obviously blow the save for the Sox.


I knew I should have picked up a rock as my 4th RP.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Speaking of closers, Angels need a new one.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*



MrMister said:


> Speaking of closers, Angels need a new one.





Can Trout pitch? He does everything else for that team....


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

I hear Blanton can.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> I hear Blanton can.




:blanton



-edit-


No Blanton smily, I am saddened.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

That was straight piss poor managing, they fucking knew how erratic Frieri has been and yet you continue to let him pitch after giving up a run and walking two batters? oh wait, you didnt have anyone else ready? WHY THE FUCK NOT????!!!!! WHY DID YOU NOT HAVE A SHORT LEASH ON HIM??? UGHHGHGHG  :bron3


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*



Duplicitous Dub said:


> That was straight piss poor managing, they fucking knew how erratic Frieri has been and yet you continue to let him pitch after giving up a run and walking two batters? oh wait, you didnt have anyone else ready? WHY THE FUCK NOT????!!!!! WHY DID YOU NOT HAVE A SHORT LEASH ON HIM??? UGHHGHGHG  :bron3





Sorry did you say something, your signature was talking to me.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*



MrMister said:


> lol DROW the title won't even fit.


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

I may have a new favorite GIF


----------



## DHF (Apr 24, 2014)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*



MrMister said:


> RANGERS sweep A's.:mark:


This season has been a rollercoaster of emotions, and it's only April 24. From finding out that Profar and Soto would be gone, to Darvish getting hurt, to Perez putting up some of the best stats in the AL, this has definitely been the most interesting season the Rangers have had under Wash. Here's hoping the success continues and Holland, Profar, Soto, and Beltre can all come back and contribute in a big way for this team.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*



VRsick said:


> I may have a new favorite GIF


That was the same reaction I had yesterday.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

I like Torii but my god his defense has been beyond terrible this year. When Dirks comes back I wouldn't be surprised to see his role be reduced some.


----------



## DHF (Apr 24, 2014)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Well it's official: Pineda has been suspended for ten games.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Fuck this bullpen. Can we make games 6 innings long?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

There's the ChiSox bullpen we all know and love.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

The Reds are rollin!!!!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

A-BOMB ALERT.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Got my hopes up for nothing...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Angels' offense exploding tonight only to be cold the next two games :trout


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

:lmao Lindstrom

Plz don't harm yourself, Sidewinder.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Matt Joyce wit dat 0-0, 5 BB game. :deandre


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Most walks in a game in Rays history. :kobe3

Rays had a ton of guys on throughout this game. Certainly should've gotten more runs off of this shit bullpen.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> Most walks in a game in Rays history. :kobe3
> 
> Rays had a ton of guys on throughout this game. Certainly should've gotten more runs off of this shit bullpen *team*.


FTFY


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> Matt Joyce wit dat 0-0, 5 BB game. :deandre



White Sox pitching scared of him apparently.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

FUCKING ABREU WITH A WALK OFF GRAND SLAM :wall

I laughed @ Lindstrom too soon. :jose


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

A-FUCKING-BOMB-GAME-WINNER-ALERT


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

ABREU BOMB!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

IWCsOnlyRybackMark said:


> ABREU BOMB!



Are we going with Abreu Bomb or A-Bomb?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Oh Fernando you almost gave us the win. Smoak pretty much saved that game. So close.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Are we going with Abreu Bomb or A-Bomb?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I called Alex Rodriguez's home runs A-Bombs, so I'll stick to Abreu Bomb until I can think of something better.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*



₵ash®;33364785 said:


> The Reds are rollin!!!!


Dem Braves though :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

IWCsOnlyRybackMark said:


> I called Alex Rodriguez's home runs A-Bombs, so I'll stick to Abreu Bomb until I can think of something better.



Abreu Bombs it is.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm at the Blue Jays game, and Chad Jenkins is ruining the game for the Jays :lol

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*








has hit the most HRs by a rookie in the month of April, and the month isn't even over yet.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Was at the Castro Theatre last night seeing the glorious double bill of _Mauvais sang_ by Leos Carax and David Lynch's _Wild at Heart_ (which drew another 50% of people, mostly young Lynch supporters, creating an atmosphere not unlike a rock concert for the latter film), so just now watched Indians/Giants from last night. 

Tim Hudson is so awesome. Love dat signing, Sabes. :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Ausmus is the challenge GOAT. Only one I remember him getting wrong was because of the stupid transfer rule that they've changed.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

GIANTS

PAGAN. PENCE. POSEY. BLANCO. MACHI. AFFELDT. ROMO.

250th consecutive sellout! 

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

i love Pence..he was an Astro.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*



Chrome said:


> has hit the most HRs by a rookie in the month of April, and the month isn't even over yet.


To be fair, most rookies aren't 27 in their first year. But still really impressive.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*



Odafin Tutuola said:


> Dem Braves though :mark:


Now the Reds most consistent hitter is now on the DL. This is great........................


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Blantiago needs to learn to be patient on the mound :no:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Braun hit Segura in the head with a bat in the dugout. Hope Segura isn't out too long.

https://vine.co/v/MvOPjlDWIql


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*



Brauny said:


> Braun hit Segura in the head with a bat in the dugout. Hope Segura isn't out too long.
> 
> https://vine.co/v/MvOPjlDWIql


I don't give a shit about his cheating or his sanctimonious attitude about it, but now that Ryan Braun has attacked my fantasy team, he can go straight to hell. Revolting!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Deso :lmao

Evan Gattis seems to really be hitting the ball well right now, which is great to see. He's hit a couple game winners recently, and got him a HR today. Still seems to be feast or famine with him, but I like him right now a lot more than I did before the season started.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*



Brauny said:


> Braun hit Segura in the head with a bat in the dugout. Hope Segura isn't out too long.
> 
> https://vine.co/v/MvOPjlDWIql


Did Braun insist he was innocent and slander anyone who said otherwise?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I know I'm late on this, but I'm at work....


ABREU BOMB ALERT!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

JAYS.

was at the game today.

#LoveThisTeam

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion an...*

Abreu on pace for 185+ RBI's. :banderas




Tanakakaka gonna get rocked by the Angels today.
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

That's certainly going to happen.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Just face it SW, Tanaka is awesome.

It seems like Kyle Seager and Josh Donaldson kill the Rangers more than any other hitters. Probably has something to do with them being good and in AL West.

Wonder which Rodney shows up here in the 9th.

Fuck it's unhittable Rodney.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

How to hit against Tanaka: Don't swing, dem sinkers all balls.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Why are you so butthurt about Tanaka?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion an...*

That one was more of a joke...but this game all of his sinkers are balls though.


Also, it's more so that I hate these teams paying millions to talk to the player, then pay him millions. I also hate that the Yankees got him.
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Hi Sidewinder400


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion an...*



JM said:


> Hi Sidewinder400



Hey JM.

I am upset right now. This announcer just said that Pujols is going to be passing great hitters on the home run list soon...he didn't mention Frank Thomas.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Cueto's ERA: 1.15 :gun:

Too bad we can't score worth a lick every other day.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

How can the Reds not score playing in the great american launch pad?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*



Phillip J. Dick said:


> How can the Reds not score playing in the great american launch pad?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Well Young Brother Bryce had a good run...


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I have a 12 game hit streak on beat the streak. Here I come $5.6M.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Was at yesterday's game before going to the Castro Theatre and then catching up with the WARRIORS. :mark:

Yesterday was the 258th consecutive sellout for the Giants at AT&T Park, breaking the Philadelphia Phillies' NL consecutive sellout streak.

So much awesomeness: Brandon-to-Brandon-to-Brandon double play. :mark:










Ryan VogelSTRONG showed up: Oh, and Hunter Pence is a crazy extraterrestrial biological entity. :mark:










HICKS! It's like 1954 and the GIANTS sweep the Indians! :


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion an...*

De Aza about to go on a 1 game tear. Then suck for 16. Watch out this game TB. De Aza gonna hit 3 HR's.










ESPN being morons like usual. Jose Abreu has 10 home runs.

Abreu with his league leading, continuing that rookie record 32nd RBI.
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Sonny Gray was awesome. Yu Darvish was not. A's win and take the lead back.

A's pretty much own Darvish at this point. They will not take his out of the zone bait and hammer almost anything in the zone. Darvish was not commanding his fastball though, and that happens from time to time. Gray on the other hand was. He was still hammering/commanding the zone at 95 in the 9th. And those vicious curveballs. He might have the best curve in the AL. Serious.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Sonny Gray was awesome. Yu Darvish was not. A's win and take the lead back.
> 
> A's pretty much own Darvish at this point. They will not take his out of the zone bait and hammer almost anything in the zone. Darvish was not commanding his fastball though, and that happens from time to time. Gray on the other hand was. He was still hammering/commanding the zone at 95 in the 9th. And those vicious curveballs. He might have the best curve in the AL. Serious.





I swear all of Darvish's starts have been against the A's this year.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Sonny Gray is indeed magnificent, *Mr*. His curveball is quite sickening to behold. Married to that 95 mph heat, it's damned near unhittable.

_____________

So Ryan Braun has an oblique strain injury. A likely DL stint in his near future, though the Brewers are saying he may be able to avoid that.

_____________

Giants OF prospect Mac Williamson, who hit 25 home runs and is at this point roughly the organization's one final homegrown outfield hope of the near future, will be going under the knife in only hours for Tommy John surgery.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

http://gfycat.com/InferiorZigzagConch

:ti Trout should just retire.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Yikes. Tanaka using some black magic to make guys look awful. Even Mike Trout.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Bryce Harper has ligament damage. Good night sweet prince.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

El Conquistador said:


> Bryce Harper has ligament damage. Good night sweet prince.



He should walk to 1st more often. Maybe he won't get injured.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Then he'll get benched for not hustling because Matt Williams is a moron.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*



Perfect Poster said:


> Then he'll get benched for not hustling because Matt Williams is a moron.


THIS.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Ken Rosenthal officially turned heel on MLB Network. No lie, they actually said he turned heel.

Matt Williams isn't going to make it past next year, he is to blame for the stud, the franchise's golden boy, getting injured. Even though I'm a Braves fan, I respect Harper and hope he comes back 100 percent.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

When hearing about some of his tactics ideas it makes me glad we got Ausmus instead. He hasn't done anything too awful so far that I can recall off the top of my head.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

So who's going to need Tommy John next week? Any guesses?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Wait Matt Williams is at fault? He seems like a terrible manager, but lolol it's not his fault Bryce tore ligaments in his thumb.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Just saw this week's schedule for the Angels........The Rangers.....are coming.....


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Wait Matt Williams is at fault? He seems like a terrible manager, but lolol it's not his fault Bryce tore ligaments in his thumb.



Matt Williams obviously stood there and said "give me your thumb." He then tore that shit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Well he did bench Harper for not hustling a popout (or some play he wasn't going to make) and not a weak later he breaks his thumb sliding head first...

I'm not saying Harper dove because of that incident to try to show he was giving more effort, but you never know.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> Well he did bench Harper for not hustling a popout (or some play he wasn't going to make) and not a weak later he breaks his thumb sliding head first...
> 
> I'm not saying Harper dove because of that incident to try to show he was giving more effort, but you never know.





Harper always slides head first when he knows he has to slide.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Sliding into first base is always moronic. 

Matt Williams is still a great man, by the way. :side:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Verlander just made Abreu look like his bitch.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*



Perfect Poster said:


> Well he did bench Harper for not hustling a popout (or some play he wasn't going to make) and not a weak later he breaks his thumb sliding head first...
> 
> I'm not saying Harper dove because of that incident to try to show he was giving more effort, but you never know.


Harper was sliding into 3rd. I know you might realize it was 3rd and not 1st, but it's totally different sliding into 3rd being awesome than it is to slide into 1st like a moron.

But yeah it's fun to joke and blame it on Williams. His lineups are goofy.



I hate the A's. They're seriously up there with the Sooners. That's above the Giants and Redskins btw.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Although I'm not happy Harpers hurt because he is exciting and good for the game, but I can't stand him. Just comes off as a cocky douchebag compared to a guy like Trout.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

GIANTS


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

http://m.mlb.com/video/v32472411/must-c-clever-fernandezs-flip-saves-a-run/?tcid=mm_mia_vid&c_id=mia

:mark: JOSE


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

That was great but would've been so much better with no outs or one out.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Can someone like.....

Stop Milwaukee from keep on winning so the other teams in the divisions ( Reds ) can have a fighting chance!? Thank you.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Rangers getting embarrassed by the Athletics these last three games.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion an...*

Buster Posey should probably get a hit today so he extends my hit streak to 18 on BTS...


Dear Posey,
Get a damn hit.

Thank You,
Sidewinder400


He got a hit, I'm happy.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*



El Conquistador said:


> Rangers getting embarrassed by the Athletics these last three games.


Cubs are better than the Rangers.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Cubs are better than the Rangers.



Woh man, don't stoop so low on your team.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

You didn't see the pathetic non effort tonight.

Angels = highest scoring offense

lol Rangers pitching

They'll get swept in Anaheim.


Hats off to Jesse Chavez. I don't know where he came from, but he's pretty damn good so far.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

GIANTS.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

The Angels are over 500 and the pitching has been pretty solid :mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Player of the Month Awards are going to be pretty tight.

NL Pitching: Jose, Wainwright and Greinke for the starters, definitely can't overlook K-Rod with his 13 saves and 0 ERA. Wainwright and Greinke have the 5 wins, Greinke no losses, but Jose has the K's. Cueto's gotta be in the discussion.

NL Hitting: Stanton has a good lead in RBI at 31 and is tied at 8 for Home Runs. Avg is still a bit low; what else is new, and that's where Blackmon and Tulo come in. 

OFC, wanting Jose and Stanton to take both.

AL Hitting: Pujols hit a big mark with 500 but the OTHER Jose has him edged everywhere else other than a a few points in avg. Abreu's avg. is low compared to the leaders but his productivity should earn him the honor. There's a bunch of others in the discussion but 10 homers in one month gets my vote, no matter how many K's you have. 

AL Pitching: Out of my possibles, Tanaka's given up the least amount of hits, Sonny Gray has the best ERA, Scherzer has the K's. Kazmir and Buehrle are in there. Tanaka also has less walks and the lower batting avg. against out of them all. Gonna be close. Martin Perez is in there.

Gonna go Jose, Stanton, Jose Jr., and Tanaka[probably the most unpopular pick].


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

The Rays are playing a double-header today. :no:

I don't think there is a worse situation for a doubleheader than the one the Rays are in right now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> The Rays are playing a double-header today. :no:
> 
> I don't think there is a worse situation for a doubleheader than the one the Rays are in right now.


...AND THE RAYS SWEEP THE DOUBLEHEADER. :mark:

Balfour saved both games, and Yunel hit a go-ahead HR in the top of the 9th. :lenny


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Fish sweep the Braves for the first time since Girardi was at the helm. Sheesh. Now if only we can start winning on the got damned road. 

Frederick Freeman 0-24 against Miami pitching this season.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion an...*

DAVID WRIGHT YOU SUCK. RUINED MY 20 GAME HIT STREAK ON BEAT THE STREAK. :cry no 5.6M for me 

I think they should make Detroit play a triple header to catch up with the games. :troll

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Angels/Rangers today :wall Plz show up Santiago.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion an...*



Duplicitous Dub said:


> Angels/Rangers today :wall Plz show up Santiago.








Dat ass in your siggy.


ABREU BOMB ALERT.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Heh, once I saw Jepsen warming up, I turned off the game. ugh.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*










:lel


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Colon would be better behind the plate too.

Fortunately he doesn't play much. :lol he's so awful.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*










This is beautiful. Also like how Viciendo is #3 in batting average.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Chicago folk always love April.

Thank you Dustin Pedroia (yesterday) and Jon Lester (today).


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*



Chrome said:


> This is beautiful. Also like how Viciendo is #3 in batting average.





This is fap material. Abreu hitting these bombs when it's "cold" out too. Wait for it to warm up at the Cell, my god, he's going to be rocking them even more.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Reds gaining ground in the standings! Finish off the Brewers tomorrow.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

CJ CRON :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

LOL at the A's getting Grand Slammed to death by the Red Sox two days in a row. What the hell? :lol

_______________________

GIANTS!

Eight wins in nine games! Apparently, this Giants team has become possessed by the 2010 Giants, hitting solo home runs--five solo homers representing the five runs they have scored in the Braves series thus far. And DAT BULLPEN. :mark: AFFELDT. CASILLA. MACHI. ROMO. 

LINCECUM. VOGEY. 

MORSE. POSEY. PAGAN. 

CRAWFORD with that sweet defense~!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*



Sidewinder400 said:


> This is fap material. Abreu hitting these bombs when it's "cold" out too. Wait for it to warm up at the Cell, my god, he's going to be rocking them even more.


Or not. Pitchers might figure him out and then he'll have to adjust to that.

I mean I don't think he's going to hit 66 HR or whatever he's on pace for. If he does, he'll need luck. You're implying his HR rate will increase and lol that's juiced Bonds territory.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

WIL with the 3-Run inside the park Homer. :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

BRANDON FUCKING CRAWFORD

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

ABREU BOMB ALERT


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*










best bat flip of the year?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*



₵ash®;33737513 said:


> Reds gaining ground in the standings! Finish off the Brewers tomorrow.


Took 3 of 4 from the Brewers. Ignoring what happened in Atlanta, Reds have been playing pretty well of late.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*



BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> Took 3 of 4 from the Brewers. Ignoring what happened in Atlanta, Reds have been playing pretty well of late.


The bats have been awake too. Always a good sign.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*

Best bat flip is still GOGO bat flip on a sac fly.

RANGERS:mark:

HITS


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*



MrMister said:


> Best bat flip is still GOGO bat flip on a sac fly.
> 
> RANGERS:mark:
> 
> HITS




Beltre warming up, that's good for me.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Yeah he's starting to make hard contact and hit stuff out of the zone. He's about to get locked in soon. He's a slow starter the last few years.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



> MLB: NATIONAL ABREU BOMB WARNING SYSTEM ACTIVATED




GOAT title.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*



₵ash®;33766577 said:


> The bats have been awake too. Always a good sign.


Best decision Price has made so far was moving Votto up to bat 2nd. Should have been done last year. I am still a little concerned about Phillips hitting 3rd, as he seems to hit into a lot of double plays.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Sidewinder400 said:


> GOAT title.


It's to save lives. Jose Abreu is a freaking beast.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: MLB: ITT: Polemics Pertaining to Pineda's Recidivistic Pine Tar Perversion and Tu*



BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> I am still a little concerned about Phillips hitting 3rd, as he seems to hit into a lot of double plays.


He should be leading off again. Maybe that's just me.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

He probably will if Billy can't get on base more. BP, Votto, Frazier, BRUCE, Mesoraco is what it should be if Frazier and Mesoraco can hit around .250. If they can do that, they're gonna have good power numbers, ie 20+ HR and a slew of doubles. Hit Billy 9th, er 8th lol NL.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



MrMister said:


> He probably will if Billy can't get on base more. *BP, Votto, Frazier, BRUCE, Mesoraco* is what it should be if Frazier and Mesoraco can hit around .250. If they can do that, they're gonna have good power numbers, ie 20+ HR and a slew of doubles. Hit Billy 9th, er 8th lol NL.


That is the lineup I want to see.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



MrMister said:


> He probably will if Billy can't get on base more. BP, Votto, Frazier, BRUCE, Mesoraco is what it should be if Frazier and Mesoraco can hit around .250. If they can do that, they're gonna have good power numbers, ie 20+ HR and a slew of doubles. Hit Billy 9th, er 8th lol NL.


Someone get this man to Great American Ballpark.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The hell, Rosario is on the DL cause he is sick. This mofo has a damn flu and he gets put on the 15 day DL.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I've been having the flu for a few days now. It is a pain in the ass lol...


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Anyone watching the Cubs game? Kruk doesn't seem to happy to be there, he's really quiet and barely talking.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Motherfackin' Ramos. Jose could've tied Mr. Hershiser for most wins at home to start a career. Still can do it next outing but sheeeeesh. Jose's 114 pitches today are the most in a game he's thrown so far. Like you want to see in all great pitchers, he got stronger as the game went on after a rough 3rd inning. 

After getting Marmol'd again on Saturday night, I really want that bum sent down. I'd rather have Caminero out there learning on the fly than his bum self. Bum. Carter Capps though. Throwing 101 and actually having some command. Say what you want about the Marlins front office but the moves we've made lately [got him in the Lomo deal] have been pretty freakin' impressive. Not that Capps is going to be an All Star or Hall of Famer based on his early work but I really like what I see from the kid. 

Dietrich with his sixth error of the year so far at 2nd and he hasn't even been playing every game. Still love his bat and once he starts hitting lefties he's going to be a problem. 

Not gonna get too down on Ozuna because he's had a pretty good year so far but it looks like he's about to hit a slump. Getting buckled every other night on breaking balls.

Yelich's taken the next step. Hech so far looks like he's taking a major stride at the plate. Got a much better eye early on. That play on defense today in the 9th was sexy. Thank you, Blue Jays.

I don't want to get on Red since it's so early and we're playing with a lot of heart but if he pinch runs McGehee last night we have a sweep of the Dodgers. Should have let Dunn pitch the 9th today too. 

Gotta get 3 against the Mets. Eovaldi has been splendid so far but so as Niese for NY, should be a tight game. Think Hendo will get it going and with Colon on the bump for the Mets expecting a W there.. finishing with the BIG SALAD to close out the home stand on Wednesday. 

THAT CONCLUDES THE MARLINS REPORT.

DESO, NICE TO SEE OUR TEAMS TAKING CARE OF OUR RIVALS FOR ONE ANOTHER. SEE YOU IN MARLINS PARK WEST IN TEN DAYS. :mark:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Darvish is a scum for what he tried to do to Pujols, hope Godzilla eats him.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Someone should make me an awesome Frank Thomas siggy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Sidewinder400 said:


> The hell, Rosario is on the DL cause he is sick. This mofo has a damn flu and he gets put on the 15 day DL.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's really for his hand. Read between the lines. Sick plus hand injury, might as well just DL him and try to get him back to 100%.



Sidewinder400 said:


> Anyone watching the Cubs game? Kruk doesn't seem to happy to be there, he's really quiet and barely talking.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He was cold I think.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Love the new thread title. :banderas

Now time to kick some Cubby ass.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Chrome said:


> Love the new thread title. :banderas
> 
> *Now time to kick some Cubby ass.*


That's setting the bar high


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> That's setting the bar high





Each game is going to be 10-9 or 1-0.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Rangers v Rockies the next four days could be pretty crazy.:mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Have you guys _read_ Moneyball? I find it much more telling than the movie (like all books in comparison to their movie counterpart) and it really makes me look at baseball in a different light.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Quintana about to perfect game the Cubs.


He walked someone...perfect game is over, but he can still get the no hitter!






So i was bored and decided to see which batters have struck out the most so far this year...

Semien with 41
Stanton with 41
Trout with 39
Abreu with 35


Now 36 he just struck out...Abreu is the Cuban Dunn :troll Home run or strike out.




annnnnnnnnd samarjzajzaja breaks up the no hitter.


Mother of God, Posey has been on a tear his last 10 games.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Firstly...

GIANTS!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: osey1 osey1 osey1



Joel Anthony said:


> I don't want to get on Red since it's so early and we're playing with a lot of heart but if he pinch runs McGehee last night we have a sweep of the Dodgers. Should have let Dunn pitch the 9th today too...
> 
> THAT CONCLUDES THE MARLINS REPORT.
> 
> DESO, NICE TO SEE OUR TEAMS TAKING CARE OF OUR RIVALS FOR ONE ANOTHER. SEE YOU IN MARLINS PARK WEST IN TEN DAYS. :mark:


I saw that at-bat on MLB Network. Made me a little bit irate, Marlins should have swept the Dodgers! Bah. Well done, anyway. :lol at "Marlins Park West." Oh, good grief, don't remind me...



TomahawkJock said:


> Have you guys _read_ Moneyball? I find it much more telling than the movie (like all books in comparison to their movie counterpart) and it really makes me look at baseball in a different light.


Yes, it's a good book. Much prefer it to the film, although the film is a flawed-but-okay piece of work.



Sidewinder400 said:


> Mother of God, Posey has been on a tear his last 10 games.


Yessssss!!! :mark: osey2


Giants jottings, of a sort, from *Deso*:

Tim Hudson is the first Giants starting pitcher since Livan Hernandez in 2002 to pitch at least seven innings in each and every of his first six starts of the season. He also broke a Giants franchise record for most innings without a walk to start the season; he now only has two through six starts. 

The Giants have the second-most home runs in MLB behind only the Rockies, who play on the moon. Bizarre but welcome! lol.

All but one of the eight starting members of the Giants lineup have a wRC+ of over 112*; five of them enjoy a wRC+ of over 130. *LOL Pablo. 

The bullpen has been the truly miraculous workhorse of the season thus far. It boasts the lowest WHIP in baseball at .094 and the second-lowest ERA just slightly above the Padres. 

Andrelton Simmons had struck out three times swinging going into the Giants-Braves series this past weekend. Lincecum struck him out swinging on Friday night and Vogelsong did so the next night for his fourth and fifth frontwards K's of the season. The Giants scored nine runs in Atlanta; all but one of them came from a solo home run... Brandon Crawford's two-run homer Sunday--which followed a solo shot by the Giants shortstop earlier in the game--was the one non-solo home run of the series for the Giants and there was only one other run the Giants managed to score not by a home run in the entire series. The Braves scored one run a game, and in the third game it was largely the result of a Madison Bumgarner throwing error. In three games in Atlanta, the Giants went 0-8 with RISP. 

Monday night's game against the Pirates in Pittsburgh went 5 hours, 29 minutes and was one of the craziest games in history. :mark: 

Hector Sanchez, the backup catcher, caught 240 pitches Monday. He had four hits in seven at-bats. 

Completely reversing the Braves series in one night, the Giants had twenty hits in one night and had eight hits with RISP. No home runs. They won tonight 11-10 after 13 innings, but went ahead in the 13th with not a hit in the inning.*

*Although the official scorer needs to review that. Jean Machi, the relief pitcher, should be awarded a hit for that effort! A single and an error on which the run scored would be the correct call!










There were DUCKS. :mark:

On the field, there were ducks! And Gerry Davis got hit in the arm by a throw from Jean Machi to second base!

And Pirates reliever Jared Hughes faced Hunter Pence, which means two of the most psychotic-looking men in baseball squared off against each other!

Fangraphs noted that when the Giants fell down by SIX RUNS after the fifth inning--8-2 score--they had somewhere between a 1% of 2% chance of winning! But did the Giants quit?! No! This team of fighters prevailed!

GIANTS


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

GIANTS.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

-The National League Wins Leaders:

Jean Machi (5)
Adam Wainwright (5)
Zack Greinke (5)

Jean Machi for the All-Star Game! 

-There was a 14-pitch at-bat between Giants relief pitcher Santiago Casilla and Pirates second baseman Neil Walker in the bottom of the 10th. Casilla was gassed at 40 pitches by the end of it. At-bat was crazy.

-Each team had two stolen bases. Jean Machi stole a base in the 13th but they called it defensive indifference! I don't understand it!

-The Giants turned four double plays, the final one to conclude the game.

-Machi allowed Starlin Marte to reach base in the 11th with a throwing error. Then, in one of the most inexplicable innings ever, the 12th, he allowed two baserunners--pinch-hitting pitcher Gerrit Cole and Jordy Mercer--to both reach base by attempting to catch weird comebackers that each went off of his glove and resulted in 2B Brandon Hicks being unable to convert outs. 

-There were DUCKS.

-Andrew McCutchen made an unbelievably great play on one of the best-hit balls of the night from Brandon Crawford, preventing a sure double with a running/sliding catch which only advanced the runners a base and put the Giants within one run (7-8) in the 6th inning, which saw the Giants score five runs after the bottom of the 5th which was the disastrous frame for the Giants in which the Pirates doubled their score from 4 to 8.

-Chris Stewart, former Giants backup-backup catcher, took a walk and then advanced to third base. Somehow.

-Pence scored the game-tying run in the 9th off of Posey's Pirates save-breaking single, then scored the winning run in the 13th. He be a hitting machine right now along with Buster. 

-11 of 12!

-GIANTS










Credit to Carmen Kiew of that thing called twitter or whatever:


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mlb-b...says-he-prefers-dustin-pedroia-053522331.html

Lol, Mo saying how lazy Cano was.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Happy Birthday, Author Sublime of classic moments and thrilling plays
The Greatest of All Time, the One and Only, God Bless You, Willie Mays​









Just multiply by two and add one and you've got his actual birthday. And with that I'm out like Vic Wertz in 1954!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Fuck the Giants with a cactus, tbh.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Beautiful day at Fenway so far :mark:

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img842/7913/max0.jpg


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Finally! The Braves beat the Cardinals 2-1 and snap their seven game losing streak.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

:kobe2 instant replay is stupid


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Kimbrel :mark:

Good Upton Brother :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I didn't know the Reds were facing the Red Sox today. This is rare. All tied up in the 9th I see.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

WAY TO THROW AWAY THE GAME THERE ADRIANZA AKA WHO


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Miggy getting it back together with a 4-5 with a HR :mark:

Robbie Ray didn't look too bad in his debut either. Should be a nice guy to put in the rotation next year if Scherzer leaves (or move to the bullpen a la Smyly if he doesn't).


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



The Matt Reptar said:


> Finally! The Braves beat the Cardinals 2-1 and snap their seven game losing streak.





Aid180 said:


> Kimbrel :mark:
> 
> Good Upton Brother :mark:


I know, my Bravos were not in the best shape.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Finally heading home, FUCK YOU TAZAWA!!!. 

Last year I went to my 1st game and the lead was blown which led to an 15 inning marathon. Tonight he blows the lead and I get stuck in the freezing cold :frustrate.

Nice win though, been to 2 games and they've been walk offs. I'm complaining but it's still pretty awesome.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

White Sox > Cubs. Also Beltre hit his first home run of the year.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Rockies had 20+ hits tonight but MITCH MORELAND no hit them for an inning:mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: NATIONAL ABREU BOMB WARNING SYSTEM ACTIVATED*



MrMister said:


> Rockies had 20+ hits tonight but MITCH MORELAND no hit them for an inning:mark:








Cy Young winner right here folks.

Matt Weiters going to Andrews for a checkup....Is this our Tommy John of the week?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

The Rockies have a pretty sick (sick in a good way) team. Tulowitzki and Arenado might be the best left side IF combination in baseball, offensively and defensively. CarGo, Cuddyer, Blackmon and Morneau are all good. Just need some pitching. It'll be interesting to see if they call up Jonathon Gray this year.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

El Conquistador said:


> The Rockies have a pretty sick (sick in a good way) team. Tulowitzki and Arenado might be the best left side IF combination in baseball, offensively and defensively. CarGo, Cuddyer, Blackmon and Morneau are all good. Just need some pitching. It'll be interesting to see if they call up Jonathon Gray this year.



The Rockies with pitching would be a scary ass team.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I'm a big Arenado fan. Dude is crazy good

If Tulo and Nolan aren't the best I don't know who is


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Mariners plz stop.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

ALEXIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Yay, ChiSox win the series. After last year's debacle, nice to see things back to normal.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I think the Rockies might have cooled a bit. There were two 123 innings I think. We'll see tomorrow.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Jose Abreu is :banderas


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Puig being Puig is the new Manny being Manny


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: NATIONAL ABREU BOMB WARNING SYSTEM ACTIVATED*

OH GOD NO. ABREU STARTED LIMPING AFTER GETTING TO FIRST.




Incoming Abreu Bomb Alert.

Nevermind. Abreu is injured though 


Colorado's starting lineup has 7 out of 8 batters hitting above .275. My god.
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Craig Kimbrel has been complete and utter shit lately. Well, when he has a chance for a save that is. Braves offense has been shit so far this season.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Joey Votto!!!!!


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

DARVISH.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

SO CLOSE

Ortiz breaks up the perfect game and then the no hitter. Actually it was bad fielding that broke up the perfect game. Ortiz's hit was as legit as they come.

DARVISH


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I know I'm late but...



ABREU BOMB ALERT!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



> Colorado's starting lineup has 7 out of 8 batters hitting above .275. My god.


They're not this good. In Coors yeah, but away from Coors they're not as dangerous. Look at the home/away splits. It's still one of the better lineups in the majors don't get me wrong.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



MrMister said:


> They're not this good. In Coors yeah, but away from Coors they're not that dangerous. It's still one of the better lineups in the majors don't get me wrong.





Speaking of home and away records...the Dodgers are 6-11 at home but 13-7 on the road. Da hell...Arizona 3-15 at home 10-10 on the road. :lmao


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

To be fair, 4 of those home defeats have come against the even year world champions. osey1


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Jesus. We got rocked by the Rockies :lmao


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Marmol'd again. Can we trade this guy for a '73 Pinto?


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Springer hr count: 2


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



jorgovan21 said:


> Springer hr count: 2






You're keeping count of someone that's going to have 10 HR's at the end of the year? Also, LOL MARMOL IN AAA. Cubs fans rejoice.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Would you rage if springer has more hr than abreu at seasons end

The real point here is that springer has to have more than 10 hr 

He's hit 2 in the span of days 

He's just got a lot of adjusting to do


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

There is no way in hell Springer has more home runs than Abreu...ever. Unless Abreu is injured for half a year, that's the only way how. Also...Chicago White Sox: Making rookie pitchers look amazing in their first ML game, since always.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Chapman's first game back with the Reds:

1 inning, 1 save, 3 K's


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

2 out of 3 versus the Rockies. Not too shabby.



BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> Chapman's first game back with the Reds:
> 
> 1 inning, 1 save, 3 K's


I was kinda scared for him, but he came back like a boss.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Sidewinder400 said:


> There is no way in hell Springer has more home runs than Abreu...ever. Unless Abreu is injured for half a year, that's the only way how. Also...Chicago White Sox: Making rookie pitchers look amazing in their first ML game, since always.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah both have played so many games I can see how you'd make that statement. Backed by a lot.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Yeah both have played so many games I can see how you'd make that statement. Backed by a lot.



It's called an opinion. A very strong opinion. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Daniel Bryan chants at the Giants-Dodgers game while Romo is on the mound. :mark:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

We own the Dodgers :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Royals are considering sending Moustakas to AAA....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Road woes continue.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Never change this title.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

GIANTS

The thread title is life. 

Had to go to Los Angeles for a couple of days anyway so I was able to acquire tickets for the Thursday and Friday night games. :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Drove back up after the Friday night game, haha. Everything on the field was so wonderful outside of poor Brandon Belt's injury...  

Also, LOL Dodgers Stadium security. That's all I'll say about that. :no: 

The Giants have continued their winning ways, however! Fantastic.

Clayton Kershaw has thrown 2,173 curveballs in his career and BRANDON HICKS was the first man to ever nail one for a home run according to pitch/fx. :mark:

And CRAWFORD continues with the stunning defense at shortstop. Aiding him in his quest are all of the stupendous shifts being deployed by WOTUS. 

And POSEY. PAGAN. PENCE. Even PABLO yesterday. :mark:

Hey, Dodgers...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> Chapman's first game back with the Reds:
> 
> 1 inning, 1 save, 3 K's





₵ash®;34083890 said:


> 2 out of 3 versus the Rockies. Not too shabby.
> 
> 
> 
> I was kinda scared for him, but he came back like a boss.


Firstly, thank you on behalf of all GIANTS fans for slowing the Rockies down a little. Much appreciated.

Also, how messed up is MLB's scheduling for certain teams at the moment? Four off days for the Reds in an eighteen-day timeframe. What a waste. 

Aroldis Chapman rules, though! :



MrMister said:


> Yeah both have played so many games I can see how you'd make that statement. Backed by a lot.





Sidewinder400 said:


> It's called an opinion. A very strong opinion.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


*Sidewinder*, I understand your fandom for Abreu. He is already earning it. You may recall my borderline-postulating last September/October or so that Abreu would be a major signing for whichever team netted him. I seem to remember stating that based on numbers from Cuba, he was roughly their equivalent to Miguel Cabrera (and one must consider all that is entailed in that statement). Projecting him as a player in MLB, my estimation was that he would be successful, and would be an excellent signing in particular for an American League club.

Having said all of that, however, the odds of him continuing on the pace he has enjoyed thus far are severely small. Granted, he plays at U.S. Cellular Field, so he has that going for him. However, his HR/FB just _went down_ this past weekend to 36%. Compare that to the lifetime HR/FB% of Home Run King Barry Bonds--which I'm merely recollecting off the top of my head as approximately 25%. Granted, Barry was doubtless punished some in that regard playing at AT&T Park when he was at his height of slugging power, but Abreu's HR/FB% seems, at first blush, anyway, as rather unsustainable... even at U.S. Cellular. 

He remains quite the addition for the White Sox, however.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Cardinals have played 26 of their 38 games on the road. Dat scheduling.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Jose Fernandez lands on the DL with elbow problems.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

So it is his elbow? Fuck. Back to back years supremely talented pitchers go down. I guess this will be a yearly thing. Of course, Fernandez might not have a serious injury, but injured elbows and pitchers are the worst combination obviously.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Yeah, I've read tommy john is likely. We will see.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: GIANTS*



El Conquistador said:


> Yeah, I've read tommy john is likely. We will see.



What was this in reply to? 


Nevermind, my phone didn't update the posts.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> Firstly, thank you on behalf of all GIANTS fans for slowing the Rockies down a little. Much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Sorry about the double post. I am quite aware he won't keep his pace. He's obviously not going to hit 60-70 home runs. Probably not even 40. I could see him getting 100+ RBI though.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Cubs always play the Redbirds hard..wish we played them more often


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



MrMister said:


> So it is his elbow? Fuck. *Back to back years supremely talented pitchers go down. * I guess this will be a yearly thing. Of course, Fernandez might not have a serious injury, but injured elbows and pitchers are the worst combination obviously.


Refresh my memory, who was last year?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Matt Harvey, ding a ling.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Ah yes, well here's hoping the TJ bug stays away from any of the Tigers! :side:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

You're right. Never know when it'll hit your guys. Hoping Sale can avoid it.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

It's hit the Cardinals way too often. It seemed like Carpenter and Wainright never actually were in the rotation together :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Cubs have scored 17 runs vs the Cards lol.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*










Alex Sanabia to the rescue.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

:mark: Cheaper arbitration numbers though


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

ABREU BOMB ALERT.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Why can't we get this TIMMEH more often?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Abreu's hitting 48 HR. That's my prediction. That probably leads the AL, maybe the majors.

Stanton could hit 50.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Guys, plz pray for the Rays. All of the pitchers are terrible, all of the hitters are terrible, the bullpen is terrible, and my once-optimistic outlook is now gone. 

HELP. :jose


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Fuck this shit.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

TIMMEH. 11 K'S. 2 HITS. 1 RUN. 7.2 IP. :mark: 

TYLER FUCKING COLVIN. 

PAGAN. HECTOR. PABLO. ROMO.

GIANTS



SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> Why can't we get this TIMMEH more often?


Haha, yes indeed. 

Truthfully, the Atlanta Braves are a pitch perfect matchup for Timmeh. Their aggressive, strikeout-happy ways plays directly into his hands.



MrMister said:


> Abreu's hitting 48 HR. That's my prediction. That probably leads the AL, maybe the majors.
> 
> Stanton could hit 50.


That sounds entirely reasonable. Abreu's power tool is legitimate.



LONGO DA GOD said:


> Guys, plz pray for the Rays. All of the pitchers are terrible, all of the hitters are terrible, the bullpen is terrible, and my once-optimistic outlook is now gone.
> 
> HELP. :jose


Yeah, your team is on hard times. 

Ty Blach, Joe Panik, and Andrew Susac for David Price. It's the answer we are both looking for. :side:

Panik and Susac are actually having strong seasons thus far in the minors. 

*Joel Anthony*, dammit, losing to the Dodgers. And we both know you're going to come up here and beat the Giants' head in because LOL GIANTS PLAYING THE MARLINS AT AT&T. 

But for now, GIANTS.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



MrMister said:


> Abreu's hitting 48 HR. That's my prediction. That probably leads the AL, maybe the majors.
> 
> Stanton could hit 50.




If Stanton can stay healthy the whole year I see him leading the majors in HR's and RBI's...dude is just straight stacking RBI's right now.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



MrMister said:


> Abreu's hitting 48 HR. That's my prediction. That probably leads the AL, maybe the majors.
> 
> Stanton could hit 50.


I don't think he gets that close to McGwire's record.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



IWCsOnlyRybackMark said:


> I don't think he gets that close to McGwire's record.


If he keeps up this pace he shouldn't have to much issue getting 45+. Maybe he won't break 49, but lets not forget a lot these home runs he's hit this year have been in the cold, once it starts warming up that bat should get even hotter. (As long as he stays healthy)


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Matt Shoemaker out pitches Cliff Lee :hmm:


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Boy, he must have had some elves helping him.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Miguel GOATing it up. Do not know how he could pull a pitch on the outside par of the plate for a home run, but the son of a bitch did it. He's getting back to how he was last year before his injury. 4 HRs in the last 8 games after 2 the 20-30 before it.

And V-Mart with a shot to the road right after :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

> finish watching the Hawks win
> turn on Sox game
> see sox losing 9-0
> fuck that


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

RODNEY is in for the Mariners to close the game against Tampa. PLZ PULL A RODNEY, RODNEY. :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

*Edit:* YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS AGAIN


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Sidewinder400 said:


> > finish watching the Hawks win
> > turn on Sox game
> > see sox losing 9-0
> > fuck that


Lulz White Sox. More like White Sux.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Perfect Poster said:


> Lulz White Sox. *More like White Sux.*






I already knew that before the season started though...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

That doesn't take anything away from loling at them. Silent Hawk after a White Sox loss is my favorite tradition of that franchise.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Perfect Poster said:


> That doesn't take anything away from loling at them. Silent Hawk after a White Sox loss is my favorite tradition of that franchise.





*facepalm* Hawk sucks at reading stats that's right in front of him. He just fucked up.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

huh? thought you were a Rays fan...?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



jorgovan21 said:


> huh? thought you were a Rays fan...?






Who you talking to?


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Longo...I think he mistyped


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

jorgo Rodney is on Seattle now, who's facing Tampa.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Oh nvm, I didn't know Rodney got traded


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



jorgovan21 said:


> Longo...I think he mistyped





He didn't mistype...he was rooting for Rodney to pull a Rodney which is to blow a save like he always does...he blew the save and Tampa won...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I am. I didn't mistype. Rodney is horrible, and PULLING A RODNEY is blowing a save in wild fashion. He did that tonight.
*
Edit:* LEL. You're pulling a TIM atm.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Perfect Poster said:


> jorgo Rodney is on Seattle now, who's facing Tampa.


Yeh but Rodney was the Rays closer last year..got confuzzled.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



jorgovan21 said:


> Oh nvm, I didn't know Rodney got traded







:ti


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Sidewinder400 said:


> :ti



I'm san Astros fan...WHADDYA WANT FROM ME??


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Aren't you from Tampa, Jorgo? KEEP UP, MAN.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



jorgovan21 said:


> I'm san Astros fan...WHADDYA WANT FROM ME??






Never heard of them. Is that a AAA team?


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Longo my DAD is the Rays fan...I love my Stros.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Do you love your father as much as Mr. T loves his mother?


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Never heard of them. Is that a AAA team?


Ha! Usually look like one, don't they? Today was a notable exception...8-0 shutout vs Texas.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

LOL Longo...he'll never convert me. I'll root for em when they ain't playin' the 'Stros or Yanks tho.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

http://m.mlb.com/video/v32852809/at...yward-on-close-play/?tcid=mm_atl_vid&c_id=atl :ti Posey

THIS IS YOUR GOD?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Zobrist hurt his left thumb while trying to steal a base. If he misses an extended amount of time, I will go fucking INSANE.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

ABREU BOMB ALERT


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Awesome day to go to the ballpark, place was sizzling hot and so were the Giants' bats. :mark:

PENCE. BLANCO. CRAWFORD. MORSE. SANDOVAL. POSEY. COLVIN. 

GIANTS

My windburned, sunburned face and arms now sheltered by redwood trees. Damn, it's hot even here right now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

It's really weird. Here in Texas it's the coolest part of the nation. In California it's piping hot. Bizarro World imo.


SPRINGER

oh wait that was vs Texas

He's got some pop for sure.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Pebnce is a former Astro. Dude's awesome.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Springer homer count: 3


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



MrMister said:


> It's really weird. Here in Texas it's the coolest part of the nation. In California it's piping hot. Bizarro World imo.


Indeed. Giants' radio announcers were talking after today's game about how the Braves are headed to St. Louis, where it's both cold and wet. Usually you prepare for hot humidity in STL and damp chilliness in SF, this time it's the opposite.



jorgovan21 said:


> Pebnce is a former Astro. Dude's awesome.


Oh, yeah, he's awesome!

Got a seat a few rows behind the Giants' dugout and he kept waving to all of the fans; of course it helped that he seemed to be returning from another hit and/or scoring another run every time, haha.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

The only way I wouldn't root for Pence is if he accepted a trade to the Braves or Red Sux..

And if the Giants were playing the Stros but even then I'd root for Pence to do good but the Giants to lose.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



DesolationRow said:


> Indeed. Giants' radio announcers were talking after today's game about how the Braves are headed to St. Louis, where it's both cold and wet. Usually you prepare for hot humidity in STL and damp chilliness in SF, this time it's the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't the Giants have Berkman too, before he hung it up?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



jorgovan21 said:


> Didn't the Giants have Berkman too, before he hung it up?


Nope. Pretty sure that was LOL TEXAS. 

Just teasin', *Mr.*.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Knew he had a ring...it was with the Cards tho...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

They can barely beat the Astros, and might lose this series. They're LOL Texas for sure.

David Murphy is killing it for the Indians. Kinsler is still Kinsler. BUT WE HAVE PRINCE FIELDER.

Martin Perez with the UCL tear. Harrison's back is fucked again. Pls come back soon Holland.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Dodgers are currently getting bent over by Miami.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

RANDY WOLF with dat 13-3 save.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Whaaaaa? The score was 13-3 and he got a SAVE?! Is that even POSSIBLE?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Yes because he got 9 outs. DEZO will explain it all for us.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That one Rangers pitcher got a save in that 30-3 beatdown of the Orioles a couple years ago.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

How is that even POSSIBLE?? 30-3?? they'd have to bat around three times to even get the tying run on DECK!?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

If you pitch for at least 3 innings you are credited a save no matter the score.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



> Saves:
> Rule 10.20 in the Official Rule Book states:
> Credit a pitcher with a save when he meets all three of the following conditions:
> (1) He is the finishing pitcher in a game won by his club; and
> ...


MARLINS!

Oh, shit, they're headed up here. Where they own the Giants every year and unleash a murderous fog of pervasive ruin and desolation. :side:


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Okay...that's a strange rule...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

It's honestly a rather awesome and meritorious statistical appelation. Clearly intended for a long reliever pitching in a blowout. 

In a sense, he is saving something quite crucial for his team: his bullpen.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Indeed. And hopefully the ownage in San Fran continues. Realistically, would love a split but I like the matchups and if Hendo brings his best stuff we could take 3. Gotta have a good end to another horrible road trip. 

Masahiro Tanaka with his 34th straight professional win tonight. Crazy. First Yankees rook to start 6-0 since ****** Ford in 1950 went 9-0. Hittin' em with them ROARING ELBOWS.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

CUETO DA GOD.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

FIRST CAREER WALK OFF HOMER FOR :trout :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Fell asleep during the 7th and 8th, wake up just in time to see Tret hit the walkoff. :wall


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Trout :trout :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

TROUT DA GOD


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I'm going to the game tomorrow & Cesar Ramos is pitching for the Rays, so I fully expect another Halos victory tomorrow.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



William Murderface said:


> I'm going to the game tomorrow & Cesar Ramos is pitching for the Rays, so I fully expect another Halos victory tomorrow.


Sketchy Wilson is pitching too though.....


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Yu going ham.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Votto has been complete shit... At least the pitching has been solid so far this month.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Votto is what he is. High OBP guy, decent power guy, great all around player. Still 9th overall in OBP... I don't know how that qualifies as "shit".

Abreu has noticeably limped around on that ankle. I'm wondering if he'll need some time off.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



El Conquistador said:


> I don't know how that qualifies as "shit".


.209 this month so far. Need I say more!?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I hear ya', rough stretch for Joey. His numbers will be there, though. Unless he goes out with another knee injury.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

El Conquistador said:


> Votto is what he is. High OBP guy, decent power guy, great all around player. Still 9th overall in OBP... I don't know how that qualifies as "shit".
> 
> Abreu has noticeably limped around on that ankle. I'm wondering if he'll need some time off.





No, no, no don't go on the DL Abreu.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



₵ash®;34305378 said:


> .209 this month so far. Need I say more!?


Even the best hitters slump. It's just the nature of the game. Miggy was hitting like shit early in the year. Trout is currently mired in a slump, though we'll see if this walk off ignites him. 

Votto can go on a tear where he hits .400+ and doubles like a madman for a month.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

osey1 was hitting like 150 or something for the first few weeks of the season iirc. It's Baseball, everybody goes through a slump.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Touché.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Duplicitous Dub said:


> Sketchy Wilson is pitching too though.....


I'd be more worried if Ramos was our pitcher


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



William Murderface said:


> I'd be more worried if Ramos was our pitcher


Im more worried about our line up being so poor with RISP.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



₵ash®;34305186 said:


> Votto has been complete shit... At least the pitching has been solid so far this month.


What? He is injured and going through a slump. When healthy, very few teams in the league wouldn't take him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Duplicitous Dub said:


> Im more worried about our line up being so poor with RISP.


At least the Angels can get runners in scoring position.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

What about LISP?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Prince Fielder has a herniated disc in his neck and has had pain/stiffness there since 2013.

I now have the same opinion of Jon Daniels as Ian Kinsler does.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Prince Fielder gonna go on dat DL.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



MrMister said:


> Prince Fielder has a herniated disc in his neck and has had pain/stiffness there since 2013.
> 
> I now have the same opinion of Jon Daniels as Ian Kinsler does.


What Dombrowski does in trades should be a crime. The dude RAPES.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

LISP= Lefties In Scoring Position, lol


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I just saw that Kershaw got ROCKED by Arizona.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Tony La Russa takes over in Arizona.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Didn't realize football season started. Arizona Cardinals are winning.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

You win, Sidewinder!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Goldy is such an asshole, hitting a bomb off a position player.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Dodgers brought a knife to a gunfight.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Abreu on the DL, seasons over.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Yankees looking good early on. Could do with winning both games of this double header to put some pressure on the rest of the division.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Abreu on the DL, seasons over.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Agreed


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*









Cant stop laughing at this :lmao


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

When the hell did ROUGHENED ODOR get called up? I might have to call him up to my fantasy team if he dominates.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

THE MAVERICK


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Sidewinder400 said:


> When the hell did ROUGHENED ODOR get called up? I might have to call him up to my fantasy team if he dominates.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Odor has been up for awhile now. Didn't you see that ground ball that got stuck in his jersey? He sucks like all Rangers hitters. He's been ok on defense.


Totally gonna praise GOLDY in the avatar and sig that McCain gif.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

MRMR turning his back on the Rangers. :jordan4


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> MRMR turning his back on the Rangers. :jordan4




Oh he mad.


Hunter just blasted a home run.


SOMEONE PLEASE GET A GIF OF THAT BALL POPPING OUT OF AJ'S GLOVE ON THE SLOW MO THEY SHOWED. That guy in the glasses made a hilarious face.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Yes not having the Rangers in the avatar and sig anymore = me turning my back on them. I don't like Jon Daniels because he's not a good GM, that's all. /lelsmiley4


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Should be a GOMEZ Sig/Av, bro.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

He does have amazing bat flip skillz so that's not a terrible point at all.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Longo for Prince, plz

Both need HELP.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I'd rather have Ryan Hanigan because JP.


lmao just remembered that pic of the batting averages of JP and Colon lmao

I think it was Colon, whatever it was a pitcher.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Such an odd no call in Game 1 with the ball bouncing *clearly* off Pence's leg and then in the finale today, Mr. Replay himself Redmond deciding NOT to challenge what _clearly_ was a tag out on Blanco's stolen base that got the scoring going for San Fran[blame the Marlins replay people though because they should have been more on top of that]. I don't think any of those calls truly cost us any of those two games because we clearly weren't going to score enough runs to win anyway. 

Really liked the way Turner responded after that 3 run first inning, he got stronger each inning. Still searching for his first win on the road at 0-11. Not sure how long he's going to last with the recent signing of Randy Wolf and DESCLAFANI getting a second start, so he's really gotta have a strong outing next time or that could be it for now. 

Otherwise, a decent end to a rough road stretch. 11-3 now overall at Marlins Park West. Good to get a day off after 20 straight. Good to get Stanton the day off today, should be well rested for the Phil's Tuesday. And good to get back home in front of the MILLIONS and MILLIONS of Marlins' fans. :side:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

THE MOTHER FUCKING CUBS GAVE TANKAKAKAKAKA HIS FIRST LOSS.... LOLOLOL


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Crush opened the floodgates with three homers tonight :mark:

also :EDWIN


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Springer got called up way too early this year, the guy is striking out 40% of the time. They need to send him back down so he can get his hitting confidence back.




Also, I'm predicting Wainwright is going to a throw a no hitter this year, dude is a straight beast.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

There's nothing he can learn in AAA though. He has to face major league breaking stuff and adapt to it.

He hasn't been that bad the last two weeks or so. He's probably always going to be a high K rate guy.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*






reminded me of Perfect Poster. Whaddya' think, MRMR?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

:lol


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Nolan Arenado; swell player. Already has a gold glove at 3rd, only the 10th rookie overall to win such award. Nice little walk off tonight.

That Rockies' lineup is too tough. First in: Hits, Avg, Runs, Doubles, Homers, RBI, Slugging and OBP. 

Too bad their pitching sucks.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Freese returned last night and looked good, has a nice 7 game hitting streak going.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Did Miguel get injured? I see he got taken out after 1 at bat.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Nah, he got tossed. Ump was being a bitch.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Duplicitous Dub said:


> Nah, he got tossed. Ump was being a bitch.






Balls and Strikes?


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*










this is how I imagine all mets fans


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

This was a terrible game all around.

Lamont why you let Coke try to finish it :wall


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I don't know how people can stand to be Cubs fans... Once again Samardzija pitches great and gives up no runs and leaves the game with a 2 run lead, and the bullpen blows it once again for him. 

Hopefully for that kids sake he gets traded away this season.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

:EDWIN

Dude can't be stopped.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

jays fever may be upon us again :mark:


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



JM said:


> :EDWIN
> 
> Dude can't be stopped.


No he can't, I was at the Sox game last night and both of his home runs were absolute bombs. It's a shame he can't face our pitching all the time :lmao


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Why not another for Edwin


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

:lmao

This is bonkers. 4 multi HR games this MONTH. Ridic.

:EDWIN :EDWIN


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Champ said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



The Devil and God said:


> I don't know how people can stand to be Cubs fans... Once again Samardzija pitches great and gives up no runs and leaves the game with a 2 run lead, and the bullpen blows it once again for him.
> 
> Hopefully for that kids sake he gets traded away this season.


I actually want to see the streak continue so we can see the first winless pitcher in an All Star Game.

MARCELL OZUNA GRAND SLAM EDIT


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Springer HR Count: 4 He juiced one to left!!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I miss Kinsler, Nellie, and Hamilton.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

:lmao holy fuck weaver :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Someone should probably tell :EDWIN to lay off the juice for a week or two.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Someone should probably tell :EDWIN to lay off the juice for a week or two.


Obvious jelly here.

:EDWIN


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

The As are already +99 run differential on the season. Does anyone else find this bonkers?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Lol so Encarnacion is juicing but Abreu CLEARLY is not ok


I find the A's depressing


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Half of those 99 came against the Rangers. Sorry Mr.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

The A's beat the Rays 3-2 yesterday, despite only having one hit. fpalm

Cobb is back tonight. PLZ pitch well.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Giants got too many injuries. Hope this doesn't turn into last year.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



MrMister said:


> Lol so Encarnacion is juicing but Abreu CLEARLY is not ok
> 
> 
> I find the A's depressing






I mean, the guy did go from hitting like on average 15-20 HR's a year, then hits 35+ 2 years straight..and obviously on his way to 35+ this year too...same as Bautista...either their hitting coach needs a massive damn raise or something is going on in Toronto.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

This all started at the end of 2011 for :EDWIN He hit like 5 HRs in the final series of the year. 

He always had power though, he just stopped swinging at bad pitches.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

The hitting coach in Toronto is quite famous for getting POWER out of hitters.

plus

:EDWIN


And speaking of PEDs, Melkey and Nellie are still destroying baseballs. Braun needs some of their drugs.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



MrMister said:


> The hitting coach in Toronto is quite famous for getting POWER out of hitters.
> 
> plus
> 
> ...






I forgot about Melky going off this year too...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I was glad to see that Darvish even with his average stuff was able to hold down Detroit. Also scored 9 runs. Maybe the lineup will be better without Prince lol.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

This should be added to the gifs imo










Pure perfection.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Springer out for a day or two with hips cramps.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Prince done for the year, Rangers probably done as well

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



jorgovan21 said:


> Springer out for a day or two with hips cramps.







That's going to mess up his 10 HR count for the year.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



peep4life said:


> Prince done for the year, Rangers probably done as well
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App







They don't need Prince....


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

LOL sidewinder, it's just a cramp, MRI was negative.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



JM said:


> This all started at the end of 2011 for :EDWIN *He hit like 5 HRs in the final series of the year.
> *
> He always had power though, he just stopped swinging at bad pitches.



Your numbers are a little off.

But I agree with your last sentence, he's always had the potential for high power numbers and coming into Cincinnati he had a lot of buzz around him, but he struck out at way to high of a pace. But if you follow his career and stats he's had a pretty consistent line (minus the surge in home runs the last 2 seasons.) Maybe someone's tipping pitches in Toronto, but then again his overall home/away stats are almost identical. 

I doubt he's juicing, I think he's made changes to his swing same with Bautista and it's shown over the last few seasons.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Sale giving the D to the Yankees...8 K's through 4.


Have I ever mentioned I hate this White Sox bullpen?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Nice to see







back. And yeah, the ChiSox bullpen always makes me nervous.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

So, the ACC Tournament in Greensboro has BAT DOGS.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Moustakas got sent down to AAA today.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

TORONTO BLUE JAYS :mark:

FIRST PLACE :mark:

Have to play Oakland now


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Plz win jays.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Apparently Tulo is suspected of stealing signs by some broadcaster.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

RAYS WALK OFF AGAIN :mark:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Brewers did great tonight. Well up to the 7th. Gomez with 3 doubles, Reynolds with 2 HR's and they got a cycle in the 4th. They really needed that win.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

King Kai Guy said:


> Apparently Tulo is suspected of stealing signs by some broadcaster.





Are those Broadcasters of teams he's dominated?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

As if Tulo can't get white hot and hit .600 in Coors? lol most elite hitters could this. It's like outer space there.

It's only magnified because it was early in the season. I wouldn't be surprised if he's been this hot before for a month, but no one cared because it was later in the year. I bet Cuddyer last year was hitting .500 or .600 at times in Coors last season. Tulo has cooled off recently. It's pretty much impossible to hit .400 for a long time nowadays.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Are those Broadcasters of teams he's dominated?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It was a Giants broadcaster. He was saying that Tulo is "not fooled" by breaking pitches, and that was suspicious.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Giants broadcasters are always right about the enemy. Tulo is not above anything. (Although, frankly, stealing signs is merely part of the game.)

Was behind home plate for last night's Giants game. :mark: 

First inning: Buster MVPosey and Hunter Pence are on second and third with one out, Pablo Sandoval steps into the box.

Deso: "HIT IT INTO THE COVE!... FAIR!"

_CRACK_.

Didn't go into McCovey Cove, but the first pitch fastball middle-in was nevertheless walloped to the top of the arcade in right field. :mark:

Bottom of the fourth inning, two outs, Brandon Hicks, the 8th-placed hitter, up. 

Deso: "HIT IT INTO THE LEFT FIELD BLEACHERS."

_CRACK_. And so he did! :mark:

Giants organization needs to pay me to sit behind home plate. 

At the insistence of several fans, I attempted this sorcery a few more times, to no avail. Nevertheless, the Giants had all the runs they needed and would still have one more before the night was through. 

Fun game to be at.

GIANTS

Still kind of disappointed Pablo didn't hit his all the way into the cove.**

**Not really.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



King Kai Guy said:


> Apparently Tulo is suspected of stealing signs by some broadcaster.


and the best part is he changed his walk up music to "I saw the sign"






:lmao


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Oye Como Va! Santana with a home run! Guess he finally changed his Evil Ways...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Anton Chigurh said:


> and the best part is he changed his walk up music to "I saw the sign"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao that's hilarious


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Anton Chigurh said:


> and the best part is he changed his walk up music to "I saw the sign"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao

Perfect.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

This fucking White Sox bullpen.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

THREE STRAIGHT MOTHERFUCKIN WALKOFFS :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

In the 15th fucking inning, Loney singles then in pinch-ran for by Figueroa. Guyer is up to hit, he bunts, and Boston's P and 3B have a miscommunication and neither get to the ball to throw Guyer out. Men on 1st and 2nd, Jennings hits a chopper back to the pitcher. The pitcher goes to throw it to 2nd for the double play, nobody is there, and the Rays win thanks to the Sox being idiots. :mark:


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I support the Rays and hate the Sux..I missed the play though...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Fuck the Cardinals.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

You are welcome ;D


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Springer dinger count: 5


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Springer Dinger count:6!

Yes, two in one game!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> THREE STRAIGHT MOTHERFUCKIN WALKOFFS :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> In the 15th fucking inning, Loney singles then in pinch-ran for by Figueroa. Guyer is up to hit, he bunts, and Boston's P and 3B have a miscommunication and neither get to the ball to throw Guyer out. Men on 1st and 2nd, Jennings hits a chopper back to the pitcher. The pitcher goes to throw it to 2nd for the double play, nobody is there, and the Rays win thanks to the Sox being idiots. :mark:


:lmao 

I saw that happen on television. Positively hilarious.

_______________________________________________

GIANTS.

Best Record in Baseball. Dat shining .633 winning percentage. Nobody can touch it. The Tigers are a whole .011 off, and the A's, pssh, a massive .021 below us. Then everybody else is mired in the .500s or lower. LOL them!

Seriously: VogelSTRONG. PABLO. These two guys were positively atrocious for just about all of April but in the last month they have been sensational. And Vogelsong since his last April start... A 1.35 ERA for Vogey in his last six starts. The grizzled, snarling veteran went from being talked about as being bumped out of the rotation by mid-June to becoming the Giants' most reliable starter. Baseball, ladies and gents. Baseball. 

And Sandoval is now the offensive cornerstone of the Giants' lineup, hitting balls a foot outside the strike zone or off of his shoes or balls that are a millisecond from crashing into his face for home runs and extra base hits and the like. 

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Leaders in 440 foot homeruns thus far this young, innocent MLB season:

1.] The San Francisco Giants (6)
2.] The Toronto Blue Jays (6)
3.] Giancarlo Stanton (5)


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Stanton is tied for the team record in career multi-homer games. He's 23?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

25 this November


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

He grows up so fast :mcgee1


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Hoopy Frood said:


> Stanton is tied for the team record in career multi-homer games. He's 23?






I mean, the team has only been around for what? Since 1993.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Hoopy Frood said:


> Stanton is tied for the team record in career multi-homer games. He's 23?


Remember the Marlins have only been around since 1993, the Marlins haven't had much power besides guys like Uggla, Ramirez, Sheffield, Miguel Cabrera(for a short time).. So I'm not surprised Stanton is already tied for that record.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Anton Chigurh said:


> Remember the Marlins have only been around since 1993, the Marlins haven't had much power besides guys like Uggla, Ramirez, Sheffield, Miguel Cabrera(for a short time).. So I'm not surprised Stanton is already tied for that record.






Cause I didn't just post that, minus the names.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Guys, GIANCARLO isn't even in his prime yet.

TEXAS RANGERS:mark:

Just had to get Prince out the lineup. Too bad he'll be back next year.

I feel like Mitch has done more in this series than Prince did all season. Then I remember CRUSH could still be a Ranger...


Also thank you Blue Jays. Keep scoring runs.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



MrMister said:


> Guys, GIANCARLO isn't even in his prime yet.
> 
> TEXAS RANGERS:mark:
> 
> ...





I told you the Rangers don't need Prince when he was first possibly going on the DL. He was holding them down.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

It's hilarious. EVERYONE is hitting now. Rougned and freaking AL KALINE are the only two hitters to have 4 hits and 5 RBI in a game at such a young age (lol not sure about Odor's age...20 or 21 i think). Not saying Odor is Kaline or anything, but that's good company to keep.


edit: I was more bummed about the Profar news than the Prince news btw. Profar is probably done for the year too.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



MrMister said:


> It's hilarious. EVERYONE is hitting now. Rougned and freaking AL KALINE are the only two hitters to have 4 hits and 5 RBI in a game at such a young age (lol not sure about Odor's age...20 or 21 i think). Not saying Odor is Kaline or anything, but that's good company to keep.






I might have to call up Odor soon if he keeps dominating.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Fuck Texas. 

This pitching has taken a dump this past week. Pls stop.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Cause I didn't just post that, minus the names.


whoah excuse me.. I didn't know you were the only person that can answer someone on this forum  I just clicked "quote" on the original response, sorry I didn't read every comment after it 

Anyways the Phillies are pathetic, Josh Beckett is awful and this isn't 2004 anymore.. That poor club


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Nelson Cruz really wants that big pay day. He's at 16 HR now.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Beckett with the first no hitter of the year


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

JAYS sweep the A's :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

lol Beckett is easily one of the most unlikeliest candidates possible.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Beckett	8.1	0	0	0	2	5	0	2.45



8.1 innings pitched? What, I'm confused?


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Beckett	8.1	0	0	0	2	5	0	2.45
> 
> 
> 
> 8.1 innings pitched? What, I'm confused?


maybe you should refresh your computer, the game is already over and he got the first no hitter of the season.

9.0	0	0	0	3	6	0	128-80	2.43


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Must not be updated. He "struck out" Utley for his 6th K to end it and complete the no hitter.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I'm offended Carlos Delgado and Bobby Bonilla were not mentioned.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



MrMister said:


> lol Beckett is easily one of the most unlikeliest candidates possible.


Before a couple weeks ago, he went 20 months between wins.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Escobar is a bitch.. I wish someone would lay him out.. I understand he is cocky, but he talks way to much for his actual talent on the field. He starts the brawl and then runs away when the benches empty classic Escobar.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Beckett's nohitter completely overshadowed by another amazing win by CANADA'S TEAM.

Sorry Josh.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



JM said:


> Beckett's nohitter completely overshadowed by another amazing win by CANADA'S TEAM.
> 
> Sorry Josh.


The no hitter was great and I'm happy for Josh, but it was against the phillies so its easily gets overshadowed.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

pls show a bit of respect for the expos, jm.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Hoopy Frood said:


> I'm offended Carlos Delgado and Bobby Bonilla were not mentioned.


Bonilla got that sweet deal where he gets paid by the Mets until the 2030's lol.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Anton Chigurh said:


> Escobar is a bitch.. I wish someone would lay him out.. I understand he is cocky, but he talks way to much for his actual talent on the field. He starts the brawl and then runs away when the benches empty classic Escobar.


:kobe

Someone in the Boston dugout clearly triggered him. I don't see how he started the brawl either, considering Gomes was the one that ran to him, pushed Foley out of the way, and went to go for Yunel. So, plz go w/ this "he talks way to much for his actual talent" and "classic Escobar" stuff. 

:ti Boston losing 10 in a row tho


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Fucking Indians and White Sox. Can't rely on you for anything. Hoping the umpires can come back to beat the Rays and the Red Sox.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Why the hell won't my signature work?



Fixed, I think.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> :kobe
> 
> Someone in the Boston dugout clearly triggered him. I don't see how he started the brawl either, considering Gomes was the one that ran to him, pushed Foley out of the way, and went to go for Yunel. So, plz go w/ this "he talks way to much for his actual talent" and "classic Escobar" stuff.
> 
> :ti Boston losing 10 in a row tho



:bron3:bron3

Escobar clearly started talking first.. I'm not sure what you were watching.. Maybe you should rewind and check it again.. Escobar has always had issues do you not recall some of his shenanigans in Toronto like writing "you're a ******" in Spanish on his eye black, and that's why you guys got him from the Marlins for a bag of rocks..I wonder why Atlanta, Toronto and Miami wanted to get rid of him so bad. But shockingly a Tampa fan ignores all that and gets angry when someone says "classic escobar" when its true. His glove is the only good part of his game.

I'm a red sox fan and this is humerous I don't see us winning either game in Atlanta especially with Clay on the hill tomorrow. Wednesday might be our first chance at another win when the Braves comes to Fenway :lmao You can't win them all I suppose thankfully its a long season.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



MrMister said:


> Bonilla got that sweet deal where he gets paid by the Mets until the 2030's lol.


He actually has two deals with the Mets paying out now, one of which which is split with the O's, and Saberhagen has one too, which inspired the Bonilla deals.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

longest losing streak in 20 years.. We're not fucking around this season.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Anton Chigurh said:


> :bron3:bron3
> 
> Escobar clearly started talking first.. I'm not sure what you were watching.. Maybe you should rewind and check it again.. Escobar has always had issues do you not recall some of his shenanigans in Toronto like writing "you're a ******" in Spanish on his eye black, and that's why you guys got him from the Marlins for a bag of rocks..I wonder why Atlanta, Toronto and Miami wanted to get rid of him so bad. But shockingly a Tampa fan ignores all that and gets angry when someone says "classic escobar" when its true. His glove is the only good part of his game.
> 
> I'm a red sox fan and this is humerous I don't see us winning either game in Atlanta especially with Clay on the hill tomorrow. Wednesday might be our first chance at another win when the Braves comes to Fenway :lmao You can't win them all I suppose thankfully its a long season.


I dunno, the camera was on him almost the entire time, so we couldn't see if someone said something beforehand. I do think he took exception to something David Ross said, though. No reason for him to go off for no reason. I'm almost certain the Rays got him for just a mid-level prospect was because Miami just didn't want him. They had just traded all of their established players for peanuts, and they did the same with Yunel. I don't think it's an issue of his character in that instance. I'm not going to deny he's done stupid things in the past, but he's been great in Tampa, hasn't had any stupid issues that I can recall, and just signed an extension. Everything really popped off when Gomes ran up to him.

Rays are going to Toronto for a big 3-game series now. Hopefully they can squeak out a couple of Ws, but with the way Toronto's playing, it doesn't seem likely.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> I dunno, the camera was on him almost the entire time, so we couldn't see if someone said something beforehand. I do think he took exception to something David Ross said, though. No reason for him to go off for no reason. I'm almost certain the Rays got him for just a mid-level prospect was because Miami just didn't want him. They had just traded all of their established players for peanuts, and they did the same with Yunel. I don't think it's an issue of his character in that instance. I'm not going to deny he's done stupid things in the past, but he's been great in Tampa, hasn't had any stupid issues that I can recall, and just signed an extension. *Everything really popped off when Gomes ran up to him.*
> 
> Rays are going to Toronto for a big 3-game series now. Hopefully they can squeak out a couple of Ws, but with the way Toronto's playing, it doesn't seem likely.


I agree with that, Gomes was no better then Escobar in that situation. Gomes escalated the whole thing but that's the only thing he could do. But as I recall Miami traded him to you guys for a minor leaguer no one ever heard of and I don't think ever made it above A ball. He's always been known for being a hot head and was not talked about very kindly by Atlanta when they let him go. 

I was hoping for a huge brawl but it was rather weak and broken up extremely fast. 

Good luck in Toronto someone has to slow them down.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Nah, the Rays traded Derek Dietrich for him. He was in the Majors this year. Decent prospect who might be good enough to stick on a major league roster eventually.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Springer Dinger Count: 7


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

jorgo thoughts on Jon Singleton


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Red Sox tanking for Wiggins


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Another comeback win for the Angels :mark: and another series win :mark: Hamilton returns shorty :mark: Seattle next :mark: :hmm: :wall


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Those Halos just continue to win :mark:


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



MrMister said:


> jorgo thoughts on Jon Singleton


Haven't seen him yet, but hope they bring him up soon


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Before the end of this season this thread needs a week long rename of *"Springer Dinger Count: #"*


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Hell yes!


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Adam Wainwright is the best pitcher in baseball. Please give this man the Cy Young this year. He constantly gets 2nd every year in the voting, just give him the award one time plz.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Fuck all these lefties facing the Jays lately. 

I'd rather see Gose and FRANCISCOBOMBS than Tolleson and Pillar. Lind over Kratz idrc.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



TomahawkJock said:


> Adam Wainwright is the best pitcher in baseball. Please give this man the Cy Young this year. He constantly gets 2nd every year in the voting, just give him the award one time plz.


:lel I guess Kershaw retired?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Jose Fernandez was the best until his untimely injury. Then Kershaw as a 1B. I'd definitely put Wainwright in the next tier. So yeah it's healthy Kershaw and then the elite tier follows him (Felix, Darvish, Wainwright etc)

Verlander is mid tier now btw. He might be lower after this season. He's gone the way of Lincecum.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

cueto has to be top 3 imo.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Cueto's never been this good though. Just going on this season, yeah he's top 3 so far. He's elite tier for the time being. Bottoms can fall out though.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Beckett > Kershaw this season


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Obviously I have Cardinal bias and just want to see Wainwright get that ONE Cy Young. Oh well. Cardinals have the best rotation in baseball. Problem recently has been our ailing bullpen with a closer who seems to be purposely sucking so the higher-ups will make him a starter like he wants to be. Our whole bullpen wants to start. Trade Lynn before he implodes plz so this can happen.

Speaking of pitchers, when do you think David Price will even out? His HR/FB rate is at 14 percent which is super high and his BABIP (last I checked) was around .330 range. Lot of quality pitchers have a high BABIP recently like Price, Bumgarner, Lester, Strasburg, Bailey, Lee. I hope it all evens out for them, because they are killing a lot of my fantasy teams :side:

The most surprising pitchers so far this year? Dallas Keuchel and Corey Kluber. Kluber has a ridiciously high BABIP at .350 but yet his ERA is still only .310 which means he will get better. His slurve and cutter are top-tier quality, I mean look at Miggy? Sorry PP.










Keuchel meanwhile has a great Swing Strike rate and 60 percent groundball rate and is making people look silly. I don't expect these guys to go away this year. BOLD PREDICTION.

Note that Fangraphs is the nerdiest and best site in the world.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Kluber and Keuchel are just really good. Kluber showed signs of this last season. Keuchel is a bit more out of the blue, but if you have an 8 K rate and a 2ish BB rate, you're going to own. Combine that with a GB rate above 60%, wtf is going on? lol Keuchel is pitching like an elite ace right now.

Btw I love Wainwright and have no problem with a homer saying he's the best. On a lot of nights a good argument can be made.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Let's see if we can make it 11 in a row.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't know why you're talking about the best pitchers and not mentioning the whole white sox rotation and bullpen.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

lol Ronald Belisario as a closer.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Can the Sox pls send Buchholz to the minors.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

PAPI :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



MrMister said:


> Jose Fernandez was the best until his untimely injury. Then Kershaw as a 1B. I'd definitely put Wainwright in the next tier. So yeah it's healthy Kershaw and then the elite tier follows him (Felix, Darvish, Wainwright etc)
> 
> Verlander is mid tier now btw. He might be lower after this season. He's gone the way of Lincecum.


I'd prefer Kershaw myself but between those two it's more just a preference thing than anything.

As for :verlander? I can't say I'm not worried because he's lost some of the strength he had 4-5 years ago. His FB velo is 93, which is about 2 lower than it was back when he was the best. He's not striking guys out as much and he's getting hit harder. I believe he'll be able to make some adjustments because he was able to adjust from hot prospect to best in baseball, but his control is leaving something to be desired right now. It's sad that he can't blow by guys with 98 mph fastballs anymore, but now he'll have to turn into more of a pitcher.


@TJ: I'm guessing you read the article on Kluber from fangraphs as well? I don't mind wasting a few hours reading that site. Usually learn something new each time I'm on there.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Best pitcher in baseball is Chris Sale. Most affordable and team friendly bargain in baseball: Chris Sale. I would also put Darvish up there. 6 yrs / 56 is a bargain.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

This rotation is giving me aids. Plz stop. Plz plz plz.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



El Conquistador said:


> Best pitcher in baseball is Chris Sale. Most affordable and team friendly bargain in baseball: Chris Sale. I would also put Darvish up there. 6 yrs / 56 is a bargain.


Honorable mention: Julio Teheran


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Best pitcher =/= best bargain, you GEEK.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

SHUT UP FUCKER


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Teheran is underrated though. I'd say so is Alex Cobb. They just might be aces without the notoriety.

Teheran probably needs to keep raising that K rate. He can't get by on his low BABIP and high LOB.


Tigers come on, you're supposed to hit now that the Texas series is over.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

As A White Sox fan who the hell is this and why is he starting for Toronto?

http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/players/8719/


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

he's brought in to face lefties since he can bat consistently well against them.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Springer Dinger count:8

Dude's for real.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



jorgovan21 said:


> Springer Dinger count:8
> 
> Dude's for real.





Until he gets suspended for roids.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

The once bright future of the Mets stable of young arms looks a lot more grim these days. Syndergaard is hurt now. Lone man left standing of Harvey, Syndergaard and Wheeler is Wheeler, who has struggled with his command over the past year in the majors.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Best part about Stanton this season is that he's finally going opposite field and hitting more up the middle when he isn't BLASTING 415+ feet homers. McGehee's had a big part in that being a solid hitter behind him and Yelich and Dietrich when Derek plays getting on a lot means that teams can't pitch around him but I really see the guy making the next step. Being more conscious about pitches and having good AB's. His eye at the plate has just improved immensely. Don't want to get ahead of myself but I think this is the point in his career where he's going to be a .300 hitter [which he's never been] from here on out. 

Good for Jeff Samardzia getting that first dub. Cubs got down 3-1 and it looked bad [with that lineup] but they responded with a big inning and never looked back as they took down San Fran 8-4. 

Deso, keep us updated on the case involving Hunter Pence's scooter. Cursed be the scoundrel who swiped it!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Stanton and McGahee (and Brandon Moss' break out campaign in Oakland leads the league) always have the bases set for them. Stanton has already tied his numbers from last season for non-HR RBI. It's not even fucking June man. It's all about runners on base when you come to bat, and the Marlins top of the order are finally getting on.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I think the one thing Stanton is missing right now is a trademark Homerun trot. He needs to work on that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Stanton has a .373 BABIP atm

His average is a bit inflated by luck

OPS is his game and I'd guess he's king there so far


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FRANK THOMAS.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

:EDWIN isn't my kinda guy


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I like :reyes and :Springer


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Darvish with neck problems again GAH


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



MrMister said:


> Stanton has a .373 BABIP atm
> 
> His average is a bit inflated by luck
> 
> OPS is his game and I'd guess he's king there so far


The Marlins as a team lead the league in walks and strike outs, and are near the top in HR's. As a team, everyone is getting on base more, and that's putting more runners on for RBI King Stanton. Everyone is getting more patient.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

:EDWIN


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

jorgovan21 said:


> :EDWIN isn't my kinda guy


The Astros wouldn't be last if they had :EDWIN

:EDWIN4 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

They have :Springer


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

What does the baseball whisper to Giancarlo to make him so angry at it? I bet it's racist.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*










watch the background


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

jorgovan21 said:


> They have :Springer


ok? They play complely different positions. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Puig is the best player in baseball. 100% srs. I'd put him slightly over Trout right now.

This isn't the same player who can't contain his high risk, high reward play anymore.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Puig, Trout, Springer?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Flex = hipster baseball fan. srs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Flex there are multiple players better than Trout right now

Miguel Cabrera isn't even the best Cabrera right now


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

:EDWIN is the best. 

:EDWIN5

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



MrMister said:


> Flex there are multiple players better than Trout right now
> 
> Miguel Cabrera isn't even the best Cabrera right now


Yes, he is.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



MrMister said:


> Flex there are multiple players better than Trout right now
> 
> Miguel Cabrera isn't even the best Cabrera right now


MRMR how many times do I have to tell you you know nothing about baseball before you'll listen?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

:EDWIN


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Can we go back to about 10 days ago when baseball was fun and the Tigers rotation wasn't a mess? Plz?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Baseball hasn't been fun at all this season.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

The Tigers have gotten one quality start in since two Sundays ago.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Yovani Gallardo pinched hit and got walk off RBI double :lmao :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

BLUE JAYS :mark:

O's lost :mark:

Dinkees lost :mark:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

As long as the A's don't win the World Series it'll be a good year.

Give me Yankees, Dodgers, GIANTS, Jays, even the Angels. Just fuck A's.

Won't even care if the Cardinals win it and ESPN talks about them non stop even when other teams are playing.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Best player in baseball right now is probably Puig going offensively wise, he's been straight ripping it, him and Stanton.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

If we're just talking hitting Stanton > Puig and it's not close.

Actually yeah it is. Puig slugging .616 lol. .404 BABIP, but that doesn't matter if we're talking small samples, and we are.


Wait why are we not mentioning Tulo? Is it because he's not hitting .400 anymore? He's slugging .700+.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I'm surprised we haven't had an :EDWIN mention for best offensive player.

Obvs. answer is Tulo though. Gotta give V-Mart some love as well.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Best player in baseball right now is probably Puig going offensively wise, he's been straight ripping it, him and Stanton.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Remember when Abreu was up there? :ti


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Tigers are my 2nd favorite team.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

LONGO DA GOD said:


> Remember when Abreu was up there? :ti



He still would be if he didn't get injured.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Now it's all about Springer's Dingers, brother. 

SPRINGER FOR AL ROY


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Let's play like Springer goes 30/30. Let's play like Abreu hits 40 HR.

Springer wins AL ROY.

We've seen Abreu's ceiling. We have not seen Springer's yet.


----------



## BulletProofMonk87 (May 27, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Dodgers might have the best pitching staff in the history of baseball


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

MAh boy ARENADO may be out until July now. Damn bases ruining players' thumbs. 



Hoopy Frood said:


> The Marlins as a team lead the league in walks and strike outs, and are near the top in HR's. As a team, everyone is getting on base more, and that's putting more runners on for RBI King Stanton.*Everyone is getting more patient.*


Agreed for the most part. Frank Menechino has done a great job as the new hitting coach. Brett Butler's been working with Yelich a bunch as well. 

Bolded the part because Mr. Hech and Mr. Swing-N-Miss-While-Spinning-N-Falling-To-A-Knee Ozuna every other at bat are frustrating at times. Ozuna's got it going a bit more now since the Granny in the Philly series. Hech's hitting .182 with RISP and seems to always be up with them. I like that he's bunted at times to get on and he should do it more because he's got decent speed and sometimes that can get a guy going.



MrMister said:


> If we're just talking hitting Stanton > Puig and it's not close.
> 
> Actually yeah it is. Puig slugging .616 lol. .404 BABIP, but that doesn't matter if we're talking small samples, and we are.
> 
> ...


Stanton doesn't get the credit for his fielding. An absolute gun and he's never done this










But has done this










Tulo without a doubt deserves mention.



LONGO DA GOD said:


> Now it's all about Springer's Dingers, brother.
> 
> SPRINGER FOR AL ROY


MAKE THE THREAD NAME CHANGE... DUDE'S GOT LIKE 35 HOMERS THIS WEEK.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



MrMister said:


> Let's play like Springer goes 30/30. Let's play like Abreu hits 40 HR.
> 
> Springer wins AL ROY.
> 
> We've seen Abreu's ceiling. We have not seen Springer's yet.






...What?


White Sox back to .500, Bellisario with a clean 9th inning save. He's obviously the best closer in the game now. Watch out Detroit here we come.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

He said "Let's play like Springer goes 30/30. Let's play like Abreu hits 40 HR.

Springer wins AL ROY.

We've seen Abreu's ceiling. We have not seen Springer's yet."


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

As you would say, *Brandon*, lel. 

HUDSON

GIANTS

Michael Morse for NL Comeback Player of the Year! :side:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

So in tonight's game, the Yankees shifted against Matt Carpenter of all people. Made no fucking sense to me (especially after he hit a single right through the shift) and in general, I think shifting can be illogical at times and surely it must piss the pitcher off when a batter hits a ball through the shift, but if his D was in normal position, it would have been an out? I wish there was a stat that I could see the benefits of shifting against the cons of it. Does shifting really save all that many runs?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Sadly no update on Pence's scooter from Deso.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Giants with that lowkey best record in the league.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Oh look. It's time for the Giants to win the pennant this year isn't it? Cardinals always got next year. :side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



TomahawkJock said:


> So in tonight's game, the Yankees shifted against Matt Carpenter of all people. Made no fucking sense to me (especially after he hit a single right through the shift) and in general, I think shifting can be illogical at times and surely it must piss the pitcher off when a batter hits a ball through the shift, but if his D was in normal position, it would have been an out? I wish there was a stat that I could see the benefits of shifting against the cons of it. Does shifting really save all that many runs?


Shifting is quite significant in saving runs. Not significant if we look at it based on percentages, but those percentages can be misleading. Example: from 2007 through 2012, the net saved runs by defensive shifts in the American League was 1.1%. However, there were approximately 127,000 balls in play for the 2013 regular season... If that percentage were to remain consistent through 2013, and, based on the sample size about which we are speaking, it probably would, that suggest a reduction of baserunners by 1,270. Which is noteworthy. Defensive efficiency is a forever fluctuating valuation based on a combination of diverse factors, granted, but defensive shifts, as a rule, save runs. 

Based on the simple eyeball test, I am quite confident in suggesting that the San Francisco Giants through 50-52 games this season have already benefited considerably from employing a wider-than-ever range of defensive shifts in the infield. This is not homer-induced logic when I say that Ron Wotus is seemingly a magician in how he deploys these shifts, as well as the degrees to which he conforms to them. Sometimes with certain hitters who are capable of shortening their swing and going the other way on two strikes but almost never do before reaching two strikes, the shift will be called off, as for one example. Other times the shifts will remain intact throughout the count no matter what. I think only one contrarian ball in play thus far this season has managed to squeak through the infield, at least from what I have seen... Meanwhile, the Giants have robbed a plethora of base hits from the opposition through the employment of these tactics. 

Obviously, bringing this back to Major League-wide relevancy, teams ought to be prudent in how and when and naturally in selecting against whom they will put together these shifts. It strikes me with perspicuous amazement that the Yankees would elect to utilize a shift against Matt Carpenter. 

The Tampa Bay Rays are one team which have consistently used shifts in the past and used them well. The A's and Angels and Red Sox come to mind as a grouping of other American League ball clubs which use the shift rather regularly as a rule. 



Joel Anthony said:


> Sadly no update on Pence's scooter from Deso.


Never fear, I am still on the case. I am rather certain that a network of nefarious Dodger operatives stole it. :side:



SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> Giants with that lowkey best record in the league.


:mark:



TomahawkJock said:


> Oh look. It's time for the Giants to win the pennant this year isn't it? Cardinals always got next year. :side:


Oh, yes. You know the deal.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Thanks for the states Deso. Maybe it's just odd for me to comprehend sometimes because the Cardinals rarely seem to utilize it seems. Last night, I understood the Yankees utilizing the shift against Matt Adams (even though he has proved he can hit to all fields) but Matt Carpenter shocked me. I had never seen a shift used against him, I thought it was interesting considering he is a high contact, hit to all fields sorda guy. His spray chart is SLIGHTLY construed to the right side of the infield in terms of groundballs but that seems to be it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Johnny Gibbons on :EDWIN's month of may:



> You can't describe it. Been seeing that parrot a lot that's for sure."


:bron

Gibbons can see the invisible parrot.

:kg1


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

lETS GO TWINS!!!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

What's this I keep hearing about Pence's scooter?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Springer Dinger Count: 9

Did I do it right?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I'm going to admit Springer is better than I thought he was.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Is he going to finish with more HRs than Abreu this season?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



JM said:


> Is he going to finish with more HRs than Abreu this season?





Depends on injures, if Abreu comes back when he's supposed to, no.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Depends on injures, if Abreu comes back when he's supposed to, no.


Exactly, hopefully Abreu comes back strong and doesn't miss a beat.. But he is overall a better power hitter than Springer. Springer is great don't get me wrong. 

But Abreu going down on my fantasy team hurt, but having Springer has helped out a lot.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Can we have a SW-Jorgo debate in TDL? Who is better? Abreu or George Springer?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



TomahawkJock said:


> Can we have a SW-Jorgo debate in TDL? Who is better? Abreu or George Springer?







You don't want me to go in Jorgo, I'd make him cry.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



JM said:


> Springer Dinger Count: 9
> 
> Did I do it right?


Dammit JM...taking my job away..I just started watching it!


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Meh, no debate, Abreu is better, but Springer is definitely the spark my Astros needed!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Abreu is coming back monday, watch out pitchers.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

What was wrong with him?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



jorgovan21 said:


> Meh, no debate, Abreu is better, but Springer is definitely the spark my Astros needed!


I'd take Springer over Abreu. Have FAITH.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



jorgovan21 said:


> What was wrong with him?





Messed up ankle.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Longo, I just don't wanna get into a pissing match. I don';t care who's better. I just like to watch Springer work. It's called "taking the high road."


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Springer, if he does realize his potential, will affect games in more ways than Abreu. So yeah Springer > Abreu if they both continue to do well.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Oviedo, you stupid fuck. fpalm


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I've seen Nellie go on some HR tears, but never anything like this. 19 HR so far after two more tonight.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

White Sox over .500, Bellisario with the BS but the W cause of the walk off.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

BLUE JAYS


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

FISH 1 game back in the loss of 1st.

5-2 on the road in last 7 roadies.

Mah boy CAMINERO was recalled yesterday. 

:mark:'s all around, bring on the BRAVOZ.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

From Willie Mays to Dustin Pedroia, many a highly touted prospect-turned-pro experienced a dull or sloppy beginning to their Major League career. 

As related here in a story any baseball fan (and certainly any GIANTS fan) should know,



> After the homer, Mays went on a 0-for-13 slide, leaving him hitting .038 (1-for-26). At this point, in an often-told story, Willie sat in front of his locker, crying, after taking the collar again. Coaches Freddie Fitzsimmons and Herman Franks sent for Durocher. Mays again said he couldn’t hit big-league pitching. Durocher replied, “As long as I’m the manager of the Giants, you are my center fielder. ... You are the best center fielder I’ve ever looked at.”24 Then he told Mays to hitch up his pants more to give himself a more favorable strike zone. Willie then went on a 14-for-33 tear.


http://sabr.org/bioproj/person/64f5dfa2

Mike Schmidt might be the greatest player in modern history to endure one of the absolute worst rookie seasons. Reportedly, he went into the next year's spring training determined to completely forget his early career distresses.

The point? George Springer was being judged on a miniscule sample size just when he was most apt to disappoint being thrust from the world of the minor leagues to MLB's "show." 

I wanted to make this point while Springer's grappling with his new habitat remained such a conspicuous problem for him. One thing is for certain, however; the struggles will resume. This is a brutally punitive game to play, especially at the exalted level Springer finds himself, and it spares no one. It's a game of perpetual adjustments and readjustments. Good luck to him, though.

______________

Meanwhile, GIANTS. :mark:

2-hit the Cubs. LINCECUM. PAGAN. PABLO. HECTOR. POSEY. (Hey, he did strike the ball which was later reversed to being what it was, an error on Mike Olt at 3B, but it did drive in a run and amidst Posey's currently vexing slump--what was I saying about this game a moment ago?--it was a welcome sight.) KONTOS. MACHI. 

I'm in love with the entire Giants bullpen. It's like Sabean just waved a magic wand and said, "Hey, all of you guys... Just pitch better this year, okay?" And so they have. The acquisition of Juan Gutierrez and continued ascent of Machi as a high-leverage righty have certainly helped. Meanwhile, Kontos, who was rather awful last year, now has three or four pitches instead of merely two and he's throwing 93-94 mph fastballs. With Casilla out for at least a month with the hamstring injury if not longer, Machi and Kontos raising their game will be necessary for the Giants going forward.

Meanwhile, PABLO seemed to awake from his slumber about twenty minutes after Belt's thumb injury. 

Love this team. :

And Pence's SCOOTER is back! :mark:

...Oh, fuck. The Cardinals and Reds road trip.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Toronto Blue Jays, best team in MLB history???

(I kid)


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Did I see DROW say Love this team?

#LoveThisTeam?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Sox did an 04 team reunion last night, was pretty awesome to see. Manny threw out the first pitch. Damon cut if off.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

How soon until Heaney is up Joel Anthony?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I'm close to phoning it in early. The Reds don't seem to have their bats in order this year. I might check to see where they're at sometime in June-July.

Expectations - Low. I'll be happy if they even eclipse .500 by then.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I love how NL Central teams continue to go up and down except the Cardinals. They are always near the top. #DatConsistency.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*






This is incredible. MINI CARGO FOR THE FUCKING WIN.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

TomahawkJock said:


> I love how NL Central teams continue to go up and down except the Cardinals. They are always near the top. #DatConsistency.



Cubs are always the same too.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

A split with Oakland in Oakland is fine by me. Shame we didn't make more use of Anibal's awesomeness last night, but that's the A's lineup for ya.

And Joe Nathan is broke again. God damn it. Can't find a reliable closer ever. First Rollercoaster Jones, then Fernando, then Valverde, then Benoit for 1/2 a season (who actually I thought was the man), now a washed up old man Nathan. Ugh.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Where is Deso? I want to banter with him.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Springer Dinger count: 10

/Yes, double digits!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



jorgovan21 said:


> Springer Dinger count: 10
> 
> /Yes, double digits!




Da fuck is in this kids wheaties?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I was busy having a few heart attacks and pulling my hair out and cheering and jeering, *TomahawkJock*. It's funny that throwing myself out of an airplane gives me perhaps 0.2% of the anxiety that watching a GIANTS/Cardinals game in St. Louis at the end of May does. :

That was perhaps the most "fun" and remarkable game of the year in many a way. Three separate GIANTS comebacks tonight. :mark:

Led by MORSE. And PABLO. And BLANCO.

Please put Romo on timeout for a day or two, Boch. 

This was going into tonight's game... One more home run for Sandoval and Morse apiece tonight! :mark:...



> Henry Schulman ✔ @hankschulman
> Follow
> 
> #sfgiants 1-5 hitters tonight — Pagan, Pence, Panda, Morse, Sanchez, have 28 HRs. Entire Cardinals team has 28 HRs.


Motherfuckin' GIANTS


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Sidewinder400 said:


> You're keeping count of someone that's going to have 10 HR's at the end of the year? Also, LOL MARMOL IN AAA. Cubs fans rejoice.


BOLD call here sidewinder. Bold as I've ever seen.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

It's not even June yet..dude has ten. You fail, Sidewinder!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Perfect Poster said:


> BOLD call here sidewinder. Bold as I've ever seen.






Hey man, he has 10 HR's right now. He might not hit another one for the rest of the season.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

And then he breaks his leg and everyone stares at sidewinder awkwardly


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Hoopy Frood said:


> And then he breaks his leg and everyone stares at sidewinder awkwardly





I mean, I didn't do it....


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Astros v Marlins World Series in 2018.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

fucking reyes is the highest paid player on our team.. WHY

all that money he's making should go to :EDWIN


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Isn't Reyes on fire too? What Blue Jays hitter isn't on fire? Still not sure how the Royals scored 8 though...

Ok check the 2018...that's the Giants year again sorry.

Astros v Marlins World Series 2017.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



MrMister said:


> Isn't Reyes on fire too? What Blue Jays hitter isn't on fire? Still not sure how the Royals scored 8 though...
> 
> Ok check the 2018...that's the Giants year again sorry.
> 
> Astros v Marlins World Series 2017.






Sox v Cubs World Series 2017, sorry.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Oh man Reds...CG SO by Josh Collmenter.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Thread: MLB: SPRINGER'S HOUSE OF DINGERS. 

Let's make it happen. 



Hoopy Frood said:


> How soon until Heaney is up Joel Anthony?


2-0 since moving up to Triple A with 8 hits and 1 run over 11 innings; any week now really. DeSclafini didn't look so hot in his second start, Randy Wolf is Randy Wolf, so they'll probably give him one more start in New Orleans and he'll get up. Flynn has been looking pretty good, too. Nicolino's doing okay in J-Ville. Don't think we'll see him this year though. 

Feels good to be tied for 1st. Big series this weekend at home with Atlanta. :mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



DesolationRow said:


> And Pence's SCOOTER is back! :mark:


Let's just hope no one swipes those fly boots PABLO's been propping up in the dugout. :


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



MrMister said:


> Isn't Reyes on fire too?


he's been decent at the plate but his defense is dreadful. also can't stand his inability to stay healthy. it's just a matter of time before he breaks down again.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Just saw that the Reds took Marmol off the Marlins' hands the other day.. hmm. Can they take Kevin Slowey too?


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

:Astros win streak: 6 :vince is happy.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Light up the Halo


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



William Murderface said:


> Light up the Halo


:................ Now onto the A's series :wall


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I think Shoemaker may be :trout approved

Bring on them dastardly A's


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I am disappointed.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Because you lost to the Royals at home? :ti


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I was sure we were never going to lose again.



We're you disappointed when the Cards lost 17-5 to the Cubs AT HOME? :ti


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Why is GOLDSCHMIDT still underrated?

He's fifth in 1b all star voting


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I'm pretty sure :EDWIN is 137th in allstar votes.

srs. not srs.

I'm pretty sure Mark Texiera has more votes.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



JM said:


> I was sure we were never going to lose again.
> 
> 
> 
> We're you disappointed when the Cards lost 17-5 to the Cubs AT HOME? :ti


You win this round. Until the Cardinals and Jays play next week :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

HEANEY! :mark: So happy with that prospect pick for the Dynasty League. :



Joel Anthony said:


> Let's just hope no one swipes those fly boots PABLO's been propping up in the dugout. :


Oh, yes, indeed. Bumgarner bought them for him when Bumgarner (and the rest of the pitchers on the team) were outhitting, out-RBIing (lol) and out-slugging Pablo. Those cowboy boots saved Pablo's career!

_______

*Mr*, I tend to hypothesize that the reason Goldschmidt remains so underrated is because he plays for the Diamondbacks. Anyone whose team plays in that division should know how terrific he actually is.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Yeah I agree it's because he's buried in Arizona. If he was a Yankee or Dodger he'd already be the greatest of all time. He's not just an amazing bat though. Goldy is a great 1B defender.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Waino vs Mad Bum tonight! :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Going to the Sox game tomorrow. My 2nd game of the year, might try to go to a game every other week. Was looking to go to atleast 5 this year but the tickets are so affordable I might as well try to go to more.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I also want to say that Angel Pagan is the best leadoff hitter in baseball. Patient approach, takes pitches, high OBP, above average speed (capable of swiping bags), and some pop in the bat. I don't think there is a better leadoff hitter in baseball right now. Totally the prototypical leadoff guy that each club in the MLB yearns for.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Not sure he's better than Choo, but Pagan is a guy that seems a lot better than his STATS when you watch him. Most Giants games I've seen, Pagan usually does something awesome whether it be at the plate or in the field.


ROUGNED btw. Might have a good one here.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

He's no CHOO (IDK if he's leading off for Texas).

*Edit:* lel


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Yeah Choo leads off most of the time. He's hit 3rd sometimes too, but he'll probably lead off far more than hitting 3rd. Then again Mitch Moreland is hitting 3rd right now so...


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

What about *VALUE?*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

BEST =/= BIGGEST BARGAIN YOU LOSER

*Edit: *Pagan's being paid $10M this season. The fuck you talking about value for? :drake1


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

CHOO IS BEING PAID $200 MILLION


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I have to say that as a Sox fan, i'm almost starting to hate the rays more than the yankees.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I know I hate the A's more than any team and goddamn are they good.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I hate the Cardinals. That's who I hate.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Taveras getting the call there's that


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

BJs win the other day on a throwing error, Sox win today on an OF collision. fpalm


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Astros currently have a better record than the Rays...

And I second Joel Anthony's motion to make the new thread title about Springer.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

He didn't hit one today so can't do it. If he hits another one tomorrow we'll change it:side:

Let's see what he can under REAL pressure.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Abreu is coming back, the title should be about him.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Fuck off with Abreu, dude. He's a shitty Edwin w/ no character or charisma.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> Fuck off with Abreu, dude. He's a shitty Edwin w/ no character or charisma.






LOL K


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Taveras needs to motivate the team like PUIG did for the Dodgers.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

We'll get back to a Springer title on his next HR tear.

We gotta hype OSCAR.


edit: jfc Josh Donaldson is too good. He can't be this good right?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Best 3B in Baseball, imo. 

tho IDK how he is defensively


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I think you have him in the keeper league yeah? His counting stats pace is ridiculous.

I'd say he's an above average 3B in the field. I know he makes great plays vs the Rangers.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Yeah, he's fantastic. Probably going to keep him, barring something dramatic. Love the guy.

Donaldson > Beltre >>> Wright >> Longoria > Zimmerman > Everyone else, IMO


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

You're missing Arenado. He's the best defensive 3B and his bat is gonna be bonkers in Coors as he gets older. Of course he's hurt right now but yeah, he's gonna be great.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Tru, was just going off of the top of my head. Probably put him right ahead of Zimmerman.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

A's players stats are inflated because guys are always on base. Marlins and A's have that problem :hmm:

Yeah... problem


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Fuck happened to the BIG SALAD tonight in the late innings? I was of course PREOCCUPIED so didn't catch this one. 

I saw some ARENADO dialogue up there. :clap

Mister taking the BEST FOR BUSINESS route and not caving on the SPRINGER thread title. :side:

Bout to be a YES movement up in this beeytch!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

GIANTS thrash Adam Wainwright!

BUMGARNER trashes the Cardinals' lineup!

Coming off of a masterful performance against the Minnesota Twins, in which he struck out 10 and walked nobody (his 16th such start in his young career), and became the fourth pitcher ever to strike out Joe Mauer three times in one game (all swinging K's, it was awesome), which the Giants won 8-1, tonight BUMGARNER pitched 7 innings of brilliant 3-hit shutout baseball with 1 BB and 10 strikeouts. :mark: :mark: :mark:

The Giants are leading the universe in two-out hitting and two-out RBI. I've frankly never seen anything like it. It's almost like the Giants stole the Cardinals' 2013 RISP magic and threw in their own 2-out twist for sheer dramatic impact. Michael Morse leads baseball in two-out RBI. MORSE. PENCE. PABLO. BLANCO. PAGAN. HICKS. BUMGARNER with the bat--he got a huge two-out hit which extended the 2nd inning! I'm on my treadmill watching, 2nd inning, Hicks up with 2 outs, and he gets down 0-2 against Wainwright quickly. I keep hoping he simply gets on base so Bumgarner can have his AB and Pagan can lead off the 3rd inning. Instead: Hicks works an 0-2 count to a walk in classic Hicksian fashion (lol), Bumgarner sees a fastball from Waino and knocks it to left field, and Pagan knocks Hicks in with a single to center and Bumgarner heads over to second base. And then PENCE waits on a Waino curve and obliterates it 447 feet to left for a 3-run dinger. So awesome! Then I could watch Bumgarner strike fools out looking upside-down between ab exercises on my bench. 5-0 Giants, 4 runs in the 2nd after the 8th placed hitter was down 0-2 with 2 outs. :mark: 

_________



SoupBro said:


> Going to the Sox game tomorrow. My 2nd game of the year, might try to go to a game every other week. Was looking to go to atleast 5 this year but the tickets are so affordable I might as well try to go to more.


Have fun, *SoupBro*! 

Hope you enjoy the baseball game that goes along with the brawl as well. 



El Conquistador said:


> I also want to say that Angel Pagan is the best leadoff hitter in baseball. Patient approach, takes pitches, high OBP, above average speed (capable of swiping bags), and some pop in the bat. I don't think there is a better leadoff hitter in baseball right now. Totally the prototypical leadoff guy that each club in the MLB yearns for.





MrMister said:


> Not sure he's better than Choo, but Pagan is a guy that seems a lot better than his STATS when you watch him. Most Giants games I've seen, Pagan usually does something awesome whether it be at the plate or in the field.


:mark: :mark: :mark:

PAGAN. 

So very true. Pagan is having a monster season. Something which he has perfected in 2014 is his opposite field hitting batting as a lefty; it's like he retained all of his previous tools but learned to become Marco Scutaro with heightened contact skills when batting as a lefty. As 2013 demonstrated, it cannot be overstated how important he is to the Giants' offensive attack. He's been a blast to watch this season.

It has long been a contention of mine that Pagan is one of the more chronically underrated players in the game. From 2009-2012, for instance, he was worth 14 WAR, while Josh Hamilton was worth 16 WAR. 



LONGO DA GOD said:


> BEST =/= BIGGEST BARGAIN YOU LOSER
> 
> *Edit: *Pagan's being paid $10M this season. The fuck you talking about value for? :drake1


I know that you're having an enjoyable banter with *FLEX* because it's deliriously amusing, haha, but considering that Angel Pagan was a free agent at the time the Giants signed him to the four year, $40 million deal in December 2012, all they have to extract from him to simply meet value based on the open market's valuation of a win is two wins a season. And predictably,\ the open market's valuation has only increased the cost per win since the '12/'13 offseason, if only marginally so. Pagan has already reached 1.6 WAR for this season so he seems to be of exceedingly solid value this year in any case. 



VRsick said:


> I have to say that as a Sox fan, i'm almost starting to hate the rays more than the yankees.


I am positively certain that you said this during the 2013 season.



MrMister said:


> I know I hate the A's more than any team and goddamn are they good.


_You_ said that last year as well! 



TomahawkJock said:


> I hate the Cardinals. That's who I hate.


:mark:



MrMister said:


> edit: jfc Josh Donaldson is too good. He can't be this good right?


I'm beginning to believe so, yes.



LONGO DA GOD said:


> Best 3B in Baseball, imo.
> 
> tho IDK how he is defensively


He's quite excellent defensively at "the hot corner." He made at least one sensational play Friday night.

___________

I shall attend Saturday night's Angels/A's game in Oakland. Should be fun, Skaggs vs. Milone, two lefties, and perhaps I can snatch a Catfish Hunter bobblehead, lol.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Richards completely shit the bed twice now  LeBlac had a nice showing though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Oscar hit his 1st homer today


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

OSCAR DINGER COUNT: 1


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Who is Oscar by the way?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Oscar Taveras, one of the top 3-5 prospects coming into this season. He was rated more highly than Springer.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

What team did he land on?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Land on? :artest2

He's been in the Cardinals' system for years.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Oh the Angels fpalm


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Angels are 6 for 39 with BASES LOADED fpalm


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Freddie Freeman with his first hit against the Marlins all year today, now 1-32 against the Fish. We need to pretend that EVERYONE IS FREDDIE FREEMAN. AND BY EVERYONE I MEAN.










Eovaldi on the bump tomorrow to make this sad series somewhat respectable.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I am not criticizing the praise for the A's, but to play devil's advocate... don't you think Oakland's problems are very much cyclical and tend to repeat themselves?

Groom prospects > Call them up > Win the regular season > Too young/inexperienced to win in the postseason > Front office wont spend money to put them over the top

If I was an Oakland fan, I'd be pissed. As cool as the whole "Money Ball" story is, that organization isn't ever willing to spend money to put them over the hump.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



jorgovan21 said:


> What team did he land on?


Aid has his rights


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



El Conquistador said:


> I am not criticizing the praise for the A's, but to play devil's advocate... don't you think Oakland's problems are very much cyclical and tend to repeat themselves?
> 
> Groom prospects > Call them up > Win the regular season > Too young/inexperienced to win in the postseason > Front office wont spend money to put them over the top
> 
> If I was an Oakland fan, I'd be pissed. As cool as the whole "Money Ball" story is, that organization isn't ever willing to spend money to put them over the hump.


I hope you're right here. But right now, this team can do no wrong. Aside from meeting the Jays when they're on fire, the A's just keep rolling.

They did spend a lot on Jim Johnson and that failed.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

:EDWIN


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

A's spent on Cespedes


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Chris Sale baby.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

No dinger for Springer today, but he _did_ go 2 for 5


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

When will Polanco get the call? It's now pretty close. That Pirates OF should be incredible.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Where is he going to play? 

I guess he'll become the right fielder and Harrison becomes UTLGoat? Snider gets wished well on his future endeavors?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Yeah RF

So apparently Taveras was called up days before the super 2 date

Seems really fucking dumb like so dumb it almost makes me think the Cards have just been really lucky these past few years


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

This is from the article I referenced before adding him in the Keeper league:



> There’s also the issue of when to call up Gregory Polanco. If we use the 2.122 date as a cutoff for future Super Two years, then teams would be able to start calling their top prospects up on May 31st. That would give those prospects 121 days of service time at the end of the 2014 season, and a projected 2.121 at the end of the 2016 season.
> But teams like to play it safe, and call players up a few weeks after the normal Super Two “deadlines” pass. If a team was aiming to call up a player and give them similar service time to what Cole received last year (111 days), then the call up date would be June 10th.
> I’m guessing that the Pirates will want to avoid Super Two status with Polanco. That means he probably won’t be in the majors until it’s safe to call him up and avoid Super Two status. As today is April 11th, we’re probably almost exactly two months away from Polanco’s debut in the majors, assuming the Pirates avoid Super Two time with their top prospect.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

JOSE ABREU IS BACK, BAH GAWD ALMIGHTY.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*










wouldn't have snubbed nelson had :EDWIN been available at 1b


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Melky in third now lulz. 

:EDWIN managed to sneak ahead of Soriano. Still 454325 miles behind. Fucking homers.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Too early to vote for me. I'll give it a look mid-June.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

@Anton: pls vote again but do it right and vote Paul Goldschmidt.

Also all ballots should have JEDWIN and NELLIE. Oh wait you can't because they're both DH. MLOLB


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

If JEDWIN is in the homerun derby they better let him round the bases after each homerun.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

^^^:lol

Jon Singleton is getting the call up tomorrow. He's another Astros prospect, this time at 1B. He's showing good discipline and power in AAA so far this year. If he can hit, the Astros just got better again.

Gregory Polanco probably gets the call Friday.

:mark: hitting prospects :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I agree with the title.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I think the title should be about JEDWIN


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Just have the gif of JEDWIN. That's all the title should be.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

there are so many possible GIFS though.

I need to get a GIF of JEDI EDWIN.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Springer off tonight.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Bases loaded, 6 pitch at bat and Johnny Gomes doesn't take his bat of his shoulder once. :ti


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Shelby needed a start like this. Perfect time to run into KC. I've heard he was in danger of getting demoted back to the minors.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I love off days where the BLUE JAYS pick up a half game on everyone that played in the division.

TAMPA BAY RAYS.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Spoke too soon about Shelby. Lost it in the 7th.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

SOUND THE SIRENS, THERES AN ABREU BOMB GETTING DROPPED.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

THAT'S...

THAT'S GOTTA BE ABREU!!! /VINNIEMAC.

Good to see the youngsta' back.

ANYWAY:

JUSTIN NICOLINO :mark: flirting with the NO NO the other night in J-Ville after HEANEY's 1-hitter for N.O. Dat farm. 

BRYAN MORRIS TAKING HIS TALENTS TO SOUF BEACH..

Good to see the Fish beating the Rays. A true rarity. MCGEHEE continues to be a RISP GAWD. 

Randy Wolf with that surprising SOLID START.

Mike Dunn and AJ Ramos combining for that heart attack combined 1.0 IP of DOOM. If only these dudes could be consistent, we'd have a pretty damn good pen.

Mah boy CAMINERO sent back down already. 

HENDO vs ARCHER tomorrow night. Should be a good one. PLEASE BE THE GOOD HENDO. 

Might scrounge up the THREE DOLLARS AND FITTY CENT to be in attendance.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Calm down, they're only playing the over rated Rays.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

NOTHING BEATS THE SUNSHINE STATE SHOWDOWN.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Who the fuck is overrating the Rays?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Cardinals offense is fucking shit. Good lord, DANNY DUFFY?


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Longo...looks like the Rays need to Bo-lieve!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> Who the fuck is overrating the Rays?


I've assumed sidewinder hasn't done anything in the past two months except jerk off to Abreu's at bats so he's unaware of what else is going on in baseball.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I bet he jerks off to Sale's filthiness too.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

And he has HAWK screaming random one liners in the background.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Why can't the Tigers just once have a good closer?

Thanks for the damaged goods MRMR, you dick!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

PP I am in a very good mood right now.

I'm going to check the out of town scoreboard, brb.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I feel Steven Delabar needs a you suck courtesy trip to the DL or something.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

We can't win a game. And soon, we are going to get fucked up by the Jays.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Losing 0-1 to the Marlins. fpalm

WHY? Henderson Alvarez threw a CGSO on 88 fucking pitches.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Come on Oakland. 

Can't rely on those scrub Rangers for anything.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Padres should have traded Headley for pieces while he had value. LOL @ "we're building around Chase".


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I jerk off to everything, also...


ABREU MOTHER FUCKING BOMB ALERT. SOUNDS DA SIRENS.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Just got home from the Brewers game. Sucks that they lost 



Spoiler:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I approve of the new thread name.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Rays need to get the fucking finger out.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Jon Homerton!!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Perfect Poster said:


> Why can't the Tigers just once have a good closer?
> 
> Thanks for the damaged goods MRMR, you dick!


I can fix him if you give back Kinsler.

Joe Nathan is the new Heath Bell.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Perfect Poster why do you keep thanking MrMister?

Texas knew enough to not resign him lulz. It's not MrMister's fault Detroit can't take the hint.

plz respawn.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Who wants to fix Rosenthal?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Guys, the White Sox bullpen hasn't fucked shit up for like 3 days. I'm scared.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Wish they had the pitching, Sidewinder. They have one of the best offenses in baseball with both Abreu and Eaton healthy. A few pieces away from being a serious contender. I actually am becoming quite fond of Jose Quaintana. He's not as bad of an investment as I thought he was.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Flex I don't think Abreu and Eaton provide them with one of the best offenses in baseball lol.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: NATIONAL ABREU BOMB ALERT SYSTEM REACTIVATED*



JM said:


> Flex I don't think Abreu and Eaton provide them with one of the best offenses in baseball lol.



Eaton no. Abreu obviously yes. Eaton is an average lead off hitter and that's what the sox need...a true lead off hitter. They haven't had one in forever.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

FLEX, I noticed you talking about Shelby Miller the other day. The problem with him is that he is walking almost four batters a game and only striking out six. Last year his K's per game was 8, and BB's were two. Last year his BABIP was only at .270, the league average is .300 so technically he was benefiting from that last year as well. This year, his BABIP is higher and is at the league norm and it's starting to show. Couple that with last year, he left 80 percent of runners on base when the league average is 72 percent. He really just overperformed last season and now, everything is starting to come back down to life for him.

His fastball and cutter are getting hit more often than last year. He just has to make the adjustments and he hasn't been able to do that this year. If he needs a trip back down to the minors to sort himself out, then so be it. This year has just been really bad for the Cardinals thus far and its starting to irritate me.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Abreu is a great piece no doubt. Even Eaton. I don't think they makes up for inadequacies at other positions to give them one of the best offenses in baseball however. Think of other duos and the supporting casts they have.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Lmao Abreu's HR/FB% is at 40%

He's going to have to payback the gods pretty hard


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



TomahawkJock said:


> FLEX, I noticed you talking about Shelby Miller the other day. The problem with him is that he is walking almost four batters a game and only striking out six. Last year his K's per game was 8, and BB's were two. Last year his BABIP was only at .270, the league average is .300 so technically he was benefiting from that last year as well. This year, his BABIP is higher and is at the league norm and it's starting to show. Couple that with last year, he left 80 percent of runners on base when the league average is 72 percent. He really just overperformed last season and now, everything is starting to come back down to life for him.
> 
> His fastball and cutter are getting hit more often than last year. He just has to make the adjustments and he hasn't been able to do that this year. If he needs a trip back down to the minors to sort himself out, then so be it. This year has just been really bad for the Cardinals thus far and its starting to irritate me.


I hear you. I brought it up a little too early, mainly because there were talks about Shelby being demoted. Through 6, Shelby had it working. Too bad he had to come out for a 7th, lol.



JM said:


> Abreu is a great piece no doubt. Even Eaton. I don't think they makes up for inadequacies at other positions to give them one of the best offenses in baseball however. Think of other duos and the supporting casts they have.


Notsureifsrs

Abreu = top 5 slugger in baseball. Eaton - we'll see. Still having problems with fatigue and endurance since coming off the DL. ALEXEI is the best SS in the AL, 100% srs. Viciedo has had a good year by his standards. Flowers has had an unexpectedly great rebound year 60-70 games in so far. .285 after hitting near the mendoza line. Dunn is going to continue driving people home in spurts, as he always does.

WHAT IS SO BAD ABOUT THIS LINEUP?

4th in Runs Per Game, 10th in BA. 10th in Slugging. 



MrMister said:


> Lmao Abreu's HR/FB% is at 40%
> 
> He's going to have to payback the gods pretty hard


Pls go.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



El Conquistador said:


> Notsureifsrs
> 
> Abreu = top 5 slugger in baseball. Eaton - we'll see. Still having problems with fatigue and endurance since coming off the DL. ALEXEI is the best SS in the AL, 100% srs. Viciedo has had a good year by his standards. Flowers has had an unexpectedly great rebound year 60-70 games in so far. .285 after hitting near the mendoza line. Dunn is going to continue driving people home in spurts, as he always does.
> 
> ...


The comparisons need to be made to other line ups. Do that.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I'd take the Rockies, Tigers, Athletics and maybe the Orioles lineup over the White Sox's by the end of the year. There's not many teams better offensively. Who am I missing? OBV not Toronto. They'll fall off.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



JM said:


> The comparisons need to be made to other line ups. Do that.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

OBV.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



MrMister said:


> I can fix him if you give back Kinsler.
> 
> Joe Nathan is the new Heath Bell.


#HeathBellExperience shall now be renamed #JoeNathanExperience



JM said:


> Perfect Poster why do you keep thanking MrMister?
> 
> Texas knew enough to not resign him lulz. It's not MrMister's fault Detroit can't take the hint.
> 
> plz respawn.


MRMR is Jon Daniels, that's why.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Why do you have a problem with Jon Daniels lulz. He gave you Kinsler for a guy that sucks. 

Daniels had nothing to do with the Tigers getting Nathan other than not offering him a new contract. I guess you should be mad at every other team for not offering more lol. 

BLUE JAYS win again today plz. And everyone else in the division lose plz.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

JM I'm just mad because the Tigers thought they were getting an established closer when it turns out he sucks now and they could've brought the crippler back (who I thought was awesome as well) and the last team he was on was Texas so I'm blaming them for breaking him.

It's not rational but I need some scapegoat.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Fair enough. I'd probably be doing the same thing if I was in your position.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Interesting story here about the Cubs and the end of a long tradition with them and WGN. This story from the Chicago Tribune. 


WBBM to be Cubs' new radio home

print



Email








LinkedIn


0

Steve Cochran talks with WGN President of Broadcasting Larry Wert, WGN Radio President and GM Jimmy de Castro, and VP of Content Todd Manley to talk about the decision process in parting ways with the Chicago Cubs.
By Robert Channick Tribune reporter

4:29 p.m. CDT, June 4, 2014

Whether or not they will be the same Chicago Cubs next season, fans will hear their radio call on a new home: WBBM-AM 780.

The Cubs signed a long-term deal with the CBS-owned station to carry the team’s games beginning next season. They will make their union public during a Thursday news conference at Wrigley Field.

Terms of the deal were not disclosed, but sources said it also involves promotion with other CBS Radio stations in Chicago.

Related
Sirott: Cubs without WGN 'Like Cher without Sonny' Sirott: 'Like Cher without Sonny'
As Cubs embrace change, Pat Hughes is a fixture As Cubs embrace change, Hughes is a fixture
Feder: Why WGN lost the Cubs Feder: Why WGN lost the Cubs
Photos: WGN at Wrigley Field
Vintage photos: WGN Radio
Cubs showcase revised Wrigley expansion
Photos: Ron Santo's life in baseball

Cubs Chairman Tom Ricketts, speaking at the Lakeview Chamber of Commerce’s 18th Annual Cubs Lead Off Luncheon at Wrigley on Wednesday, said “it was just time for a new partner.”

“You’ll have the same broadcasters, so Pat (Hughes) and Ron Coomer will come along, and we’re just changing stations. We’ve had a great relationship with WGN,” he said.

The move to CBS marks the end of a relationship between the club and WGN-AM 720 that spanned nearly a century. The Tribune Co.-owned station reportedly was losing money on the broadcasts and chose to exercise an option to reopen its radio contract with the team last fall. Station executives cited low ratings after losing 197 games over the last two seasons as contributing to revenue declines.

“WGN Radio is proud of our longtime association with the Chicago Cubs,” WGN President Jimmy de Castro said Wednesday. “But it has to make business sense and this current arrangement does not.”

In a note to employees Tuesday night, de Castro said station executives did “everything in our power” to keep the games on WGN, including "a commitment to sustain further financial loss" during the rebuilding process.

“We had hoped to convince the ball club to accept a new partnership that would reduce our rights fee and have us share radio revenue,” de Castro said. “That’s our relationship with the Blackhawks, and both of us have thrived in that environment. Instead the Cubs prefer a cash arrangement that would have us continue to lose millions of dollars every year even when projecting the certain success of the team.”

The Cubs radio deal is valued at about $10 million, according to earlier reports in the Tribune. WGN had the right to match the new CBS offer, but chose not to, according to sources.

De Castro and other WGN executivesappeared on Steve Cochran’s morning show Wednesday to discuss the decision.

The current Cubs play-by-play team of Pat Hughes and Ron Coomer will move with the Cubs to WBBM to call the games next year, according to sources.

Adding the Cubs bolsters CBS Radio’s already strong sports lineup. News station WBBM-AM 780 airs Bears games, which are simulcast on WCFS-FM 105.9. White Sox games are heard on WSCR-AM 670, the local CBS sports talk station, under a contract that runs through 2015.

While WGN began broadcasting Cubs baseball soon after signing on the air in 1924, it wasn’t the exclusive radio home in the early days of radio, with various stations carrying the games. WIND-AM 560 carried Cubs baseball through much of the 1940s and 1950s, until the games landed exclusively on WGN in 1958, where they have been ever since. 

WGN Radio still has some skin in the sports game, with the radio rights to Blackhawks games locked down through the 2018-19 season under a five-year deal struck last year. It also ventured into the sports talk arena with 87.7 FM “The Game” (WGWG-LP), an all-sports station launched in February.

With the White Sox radio rights up after next season, WGN will also likely make a play to bring the South Side team into the fold, according to de Castro. History may be on his side. In 1995, when de Castro was running WMVP-AM 1000, he struck a deal with White Sox Chairman Jerry Reinsdorf to wrest the broadcasts away from WMAQ-AM 670.

“We’re terrific partners with Jerry, we have the utmost respect for him and we would love to work a financial arrangement that was great for us both,” de Castro said.

Tribune reporter Hal Dardick contributed
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Perhaps I'm reading too much into this...interested in what people think here. 

The Cubs have been a staple on WGN for years...in fact word is that the Cubs will also be done with WGN TV possibly this year (partly as WGN America is looking to become a basic cable channel and go away from the superstation format). However, it seems like the loveable losers are finally not so loveable anymore. Attendance is steadily dropping, there are no hot Cubs jerseys selling right now in the stores, and the Cubs dropped 197 games the last two seasons. WGN stated they re-opened their contract with the Cubs because of declining ad revenue. A radio station is not the be-all, end-all of a franchise. As a Cardinals fan, I know a lot of people were stunned in 2005 when the Cards announced they were leaving KMOX as their flagship and going to KTRS (which was not as big a station compared to KMOX). They did return a few years later, but it still annoyed a lot of folks at the time. 

However, at this point, while I understand the Ricketts tribe and Theo Epstein are saying they have no intention of rushing building up the franchise...at what point do you need to start showing some progress? I don't see anything going on with the Cubs that says they are going to start competing in the near future. Ricketts has rubbed a lot of people the wrong way, now threatening to build another ballpark if he can't get the funds to renovate Wrigley. He is also planning to add more seats and block the view of the apartment-dwellers across the street on Waveland and Addison from seeing the game. 

Maybe I'm overanalyzing, but at this point the Ricketts are not making too many people happy, and Epstein is looking like he was not as great a GM as people thought in Boston.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

No, please god no, please WGN do not pick up the White Sox, WGN sucks.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: NATIONAL ABREU BOMB ALERT SYSTEM REACTIVATED*



El Conquistador said:


> I'd take the Rockies, Tigers, Athletics and maybe the Orioles lineup over the White Sox's by the end of the year. There's not many teams better offensively. Who am I missing? OBV not Toronto. They'll fall off.






TBH I'd set the White Sox line up as follows....


Alexi
Beckham
Abreu
Viciedo
Dunn
Gillaspie
Flowers
De Aza (they should really send his ass to AAA...)
Eaton (to get the bottom of the order rolling over)


You're going to think I'm crazy for putting Alexi lead off...but come on, he's been the most consistent hitter, he's getting the most stolen bases on the team. He also has a little pop, which isn't always bad for lead off.




-edit-

Screw the Dodgers and their late ass starts, I just want to watch the White Sox.

Longo tell your pitchers to take it easy on the K's this week...my god.

Oh my god at Hawks call on the 3rd out of the 9th, I can't stop laughing.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I was so happy when Lind hit the go-ahead double last night. Then I was sad when Dickey got AIDS to start the 6th. Then was over the moon when LOUP came in and got out of the bases loaded with no body out jam. After that the bats went ham and everyone went home happy. Except the Tigers fans. Ok a lot of people went home sad. I was happy. Hello everybody.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Also, if the Texas Rangers could win one FUCKING GAME against the Orioles I'd be thankful. Please?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



El Conquistador said:


> I am not criticizing the praise for the A's, but to play devil's advocate... don't you think Oakland's problems are very much cyclical and tend to repeat themselves?
> 
> Groom prospects > Call them up > Win the regular season > Too young/inexperienced to win in the postseason > Front office wont spend money to put them over the top
> 
> If I was an Oakland fan, I'd be pissed. As cool as the whole "Money Ball" story is, that organization isn't ever willing to spend money to put them over the hump.


While everything you say would certainly be true of the A's of old, in the last year or so Billy Beane has, to his credit, done just about everything to reverse those old trends. Instead of sticking to the old formula of developing their own top draft picks and hoping they pan out at the big club level, there has in the past year actually been a #1 pick "massacre," as it were. So we get Michael Choice being traded for Craig Gentry; Grant Green last summer traded for Albeto Callaspo; the A's trading minor league talent in order to secure Kyle Blanks from the Padres who are already selling, ha; struggling 2B Jemile Weeks traded to the Orioles in an O's salary dump of Jim Johnson (taking on $10 million for a closer seems like the antithesis of Moneyball but Beane did it anyway... seemed like a mistake to me at the time and now he's trying to shop him). 

In fact, the current A's team only has two men on it who were drafted by the A's and one of them is the #1 pick from, I believe, 2011, Sonny Gray. 

Also, that Saturday night A's game against the Angels was fun and it was grand to snag a Catfish Hunter bobblehead, haha.



MrMister said:


> Yeah RF
> 
> So apparently Taveras was called up days before the super 2 date
> 
> Seems really fucking dumb like so dumb it almost makes me think the Cards have just been really lucky these past few years


I have mixed feelings about this, but you know what? As a Giants fan, I give the Cardinals organization credit. They're in a dog fight for the NL Central and at this moment that division is just about anybody's who can right their own ship (Cards/Reds/Bucs) or keep their ship going the way it was (Brewers), and they have struggled offensively this season. It reminds me a great deal of the Buster Posey call-up by the Giants on May 29th, 2010. He was a couple of weeks away from being cleared of Super-2 status if they had simply waited. But Sabean realized that the team was in dire straits offensively (with amazing pitching) and needed an injection of potency in the lineup. So he said, "Fuck it," and went ahead with calling Posey up in spite of the Super-2 issue. 

Do the Giants win the NL West on the last day of the season that year, Game 162, if Posey is called up on, say, June 15th instead of May 29th? I'm going to bet no. So, kudos to the Cardinals organization for their move.



El Conquistador said:


> Padres should have traded Headley for pieces while he had value. LOL @ "we're building around Chase".


Haha. Have to love the Padres. They have absolutely no idea what they are doing. 

____________________

So, who was the NL's May Pitcher of the Month? Madison Bumgarner, that's who. Madison Bumgarner, who dominated the Cardinals last week and went to town against the Reds this week. Madison Bumgarner, he of the 2.68 ERA and 2.70 FIP. Madison Bumgarner, the Giants' first round pick of the 2007 all-player draft.

BUMGARNER. MORSE. CRAWFORD. PABLO. POSEY. PENCE. PAGAN.

Going 5-2 against the Cardinals and Reds on a 7-game road trip? That is sweet. Even sweeter? That .650 winning percentage? 

Possibly even sweeter than _that_? Dodgers sucking and Don Mattingly calling them "shitty" in a press conference last night after their 2-1 loss to the White Sox. :mark: 

Fuck the Dodgers. 

___________

Oh, yeah, so the MLB Draft is today. 

I'd be fine with the Giants taking a pitcher with prime Verlander's fastball, prime Lincecum's split change, Sonny Gray's curve and Bumgarner's wipeout power slider. You know, no high expectations or anything, but that would be cool.

Seriously... Derek Hill seems like a solid possibility at #14. Or Touki Toussaint, since he seems to be free-falling in most mock drafts and projections. Possibly. Jeff Hoffman is an intriguing possibility because of the TJS lowering his value; he's a top pitching prospect but Tommy John might make him available for the Giants at #14... However, I'm guessing Toronto takes him with one of their two picks. Perhaps not. Monte Harrison, eh... 

Anyway, I'm looking forward to the DRAFT. :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

DROW, please provide an essay on the BLUE JAYS. Focus us their recent success and their upcoming season with the Red Jays. 

Also, plz comment on this song:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



JM said:


> DROW, please provide an essay on the BLUE JAYS. Focus us their recent success and their upcoming season with the Red Jays.
> 
> Also, plz comment on this song:


The Toronto Blue Jays are comprised of a collection of stalwart, intrepid athletes who have arisen as one and become the superpower of the American League East in this past month of Major League Baseball, silencing all skeptics and doubters with the thunder and lightning of their bats. This lineup--teeming with terrifying sluggers as the Oakland Athletics' dugout at the Coliseum teems with raw sewage during heavy rains--is an undeniably imposing force with which to be reckoned. Edwin Encarnacion in particular has become the indispensably singular champion of the Toronto Blue Jays, resolutely and audaciously striking with merciless onslaughts against all foes who mistakenly have the Jays on their schedule. Cheered by both the throngs of Canadian baseball fanatics who pay homage to Blue Jays and by the heartening dugout maestro of exuberant optimism and merriment, Munenori Kawasaki, these fearless baseball players seek one thing: the ultimate prize, the World Series. Will they meet the San Francisco Giants in a clash of megapowers worthy of headlining any all-time classic baseball supercard extravaganza? Time will tell. The Blue Jays will be tested by the dogged determination of the St. Louis Red Jays, but Lynn, Miller and Garcia should prove no match for the overwhelming force of the Blue Jays.

That song is as impressive a piece of orchestration as Johann Sebastian Bach's 76-minute-long oratario masterpiece _St. Matthew's Passion_ which set St. Matthew's twenty-sixth and twenty-seventh chapters to effulgent music.

________________


Holy shit...

JIm Callis (MLB.com) and John Manuel (BA.com) have the Giants taking Derek Hill.

Jon Mayo (MLB.com) has San Francisco selecting the current top high school right-handed pitcher, Grant Holmes.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

In case Derek Hill is drafted by the GIANTS:



"So... this is the boy." Lord Sabean's brows drew together like creeping fogbanks. Maester Tidrow offered only the faintest of smiles and the barest of nods, and the lord's gaze slowly fell on Ser Derek Hill from Elk Grove of the California kingdom. "They tell me you are quick, Hill. 'Quick as a snake, but as coolheaded as a knight of two and fifty.'"

Ser Hill swallowed, and kept his knee bent and his gaze lowered. "Yes... Yes, m'lord."

Lord Sabean snorted. "Quick-limbed, maybe, but not quick-witted. Are there no clever men to be found in Elk Grove?" Hill gaped for a long moment, mastered his face as best he could. This was Sabean, of Saint Francis Bay, who had in twenty years won and lost and won again more lands and prizes and Valyrian bats and golden trophies than the majority of men ever saw in their entire lifetimes. And he was not known for his patience. "Apparently not. Find me one, Maester Tidrow, and have him interpret for this dullard boy." The lord stomped away quickly, leaving Ser Derek still searching for words.

What he found was a tall shadow instead, looming over him, broad shouldered and big-headed. The Bruce's craggy features split into a grin. "Never mind my lord, Ser Derek. It's merely his way." Lord Bochy's heavy hand dropped onto his shoulder. "Walk with me a moment. Tell me of your father." 

"Gah... He... He--"

"Yes?"

"Er... I'm... He serves Lord Colletti, m'lord." Ser Derek blurted it out without thinking, then winced. 

"Our enemy, aye." The old knight, his knees broken from years of dutiful combat, smiled wider. "You can tell me of our enemy's man on the morrow, Ser Derek. Today, tell me of your father."

And so The Bruce and Ser Derek strolled by imposing statues of great combatants in legendary wars: there was Ser William Mays whose prowess with his mighty Valyrian bat was only matched by the grace with which he used his webbed shield; Ser William McCovey, whose fearsome left-handed swing in war beheaded many an adversary; Ser Juan Marichal, a bravo from Braavos, whose entrancing Water Dancing upon the hill of combat from which he controlled the high ground bewitched many an opponent before he struck them thrice to defeat them.

Ser Derek gasped. "Do you... Do you think I could possibly be the equal of these great, legendary giants of men?"

The Bruce grinned. "Well, uh, grr... We shall see, Ser Derek. We shall see."


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I hope the Astros draft either Kolek or Rodon


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Keith Law has the 'Stros picking Aiken. 

I doubt they can go wrong with any of those individuals, however. Although Rodon's season thus far has been a major disappointment... Probably a blip in the long run.

I love hindsight on drafts... this was from a Giants blog on Draft Day in '07:



> Re: Open Draft Thread, 2007
> WE TOOK FUCKING BUMGARNER WITH PORCELLO, AUMONT, AND MILLS ON THE BOARD?
> CAN WE FIRE SABEAN ALREADY?


:lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Aiken has been drafted.

DROW I love you.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Aw, I'm touched, *JM*. 


Aiken goes to the Astros, as you said.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

*DESO'S 2014 MLB ALL-PLAYER DRAFT FOR THE TWO PEOPLE ON THIS PLANET WHO CARE*

I will update this post as the draft continues. Because I'm a hopeless nerd.

Also, I'm only doing the first round because after that, fuck it. 


1. ASTROS: Brady Aiken, LHP, San Diego Cathedral Catholic HS

2. MARLINS: Tyler Kolek, RHP, Shepherd (Texas) HS

3. WHITE SOX: Carlos Rodon, LHP, NC State

4. CUBS: Kyle Schwarber, C-OF, Indiana

5. TWINS: Nicholas Gordon, SS, Orlando Olympia HS

6. MARINERS: Alex Jackson, C-OF, San Diego Rancho Bernardo HS

7. PHILLIES: Aaron Nola, RHP, LSU

8. ROCKIES: Kyle Freeland, LHP, Evansville

9. BLUE JAYS: Jeff Hoffman, RHP, East Carolina

10. METS: Michael Conforto, OF, Oregon State

11. BLUE JAYS: Max Pentecost, C, Kennesaw State

12. BREWERS: Kodi Medeiros, LHP, Hilo, HI HS

13. PADRES: Trea Turner, SS, NC State

14. GIANTS: Tyler Beede, RHP, Vanderbilt

15. ANGELS: Sean Newcomb, LHP, University of Hartford

16. DIAMONDBACKS: Touki Toussaint, RHP, Coral Springs, FL HS

17. ROYALS: Brandon Finnegan, LHP, TCU

18. NATIONALS: Erick Fedde, RHP, UNLV

19. REDS: Nick Howard, RHP, Virginia

20. RAYS: Casey Gillaspie, 1B, Wichita State

21. INDIANS: Bradley Zimmer, OF, San Francisco

22. DODGERS: Grant Holmes, RHP, Conway HS (SC)

23. TIGERS: Aaron Hill, OF, Elk Grove HS, CA

24. PIRATES: Cole Tucker, SS, Mountain Point HS (AZ)

25. ATHLETICS: Matt Chapman, 3B, Cal State Fullerton

26. RED SOX: Michael Chavis, SS, Sprayberry HS (GA)

27. CARDINALS: Luke Weaver, RHP, Florida State

CAMP ROUND "A"

28. ROYALS: Foster Griffin, LHP, First Academy HS (FL)

29. REDS: Alex Blandino, 3B, Stanford

30. RANGERS: Luis Ortiz, RHP, Sanger HS (CA) 

31. INDIANS: Justus Sheffield, LHP, Tullahoma HS (TN) 

32. BRAVES: Braxton Davidson, OF, TC Roberson HS (NC)

33. RED SOX: Michael Kopech, RHP, Mount Pleasant HS (Texas)

34. CARDINALS: Jack Flaherty, RHP, Harvard-Westlake HS (CA)
________________

Thoughts so far:

Extremely predictable at this juncture. Jon Heyman is 4/6 with his picks, only missing Kolek being selected by the White Sox (Marlins picked him) Rodon going to Miami (went to White Sox).

Aiken is the safe, correct choice for the Astros. All of these picks so far seem solid so far...

Just what the Marlins needed: another pitcher who can throw a baseball through a brick wall. Seems to be an organizational preference. 

I love Schwarber for the Cubs. He's an offensive beast and will be rewarded for playing half of his games at Wrigley (and Great American Smallpark and Miller Park are also in his division) and hits foul pole to foul pole.

Kyle Freeland starts bawling because he's a pitching prospect headed to one day pitch for the Rockies perhaps and his best weapon is a low-80s slider, and sliders tend to be punished at Coors Field. He's a solid choice, but probably not the best ballpark for him. Eh, in a few years he'll probably be pitching CGSOs against the Giants.

Why the FUCK is Tommy Lasorda on TV? There are children watching this!



> Chris Haft/SF Giants ✔ @sfgiantsbeat
> Follow
> Both http://MLB.com draft experts, Jonathan Mayo and Jim Callis, say Giants will take prep RHP Touki Toussaint with 1st pick


Wise choice on the part of the Blue Jays to take Jeff Hoffman at #9. There were reports that the Mets were in on him... Also, this gives the Blue Jays _infinite_ leverage throughout the rest of the draft, as they can sign Hoffman under slot and spread out the money later on.

Conforto was near the top of my "do not want" list, so I'm pleased that the Mets grabbed him. This is shaping up a lot like the Lincecum draft... Should be a boatload of tremendous prospects sitting at #14. Don't fuck this up, Padres, I know you want to.

Sabean just punched himself. Pentecost was the Cape Cod League MVP *and* a catcher. lol.

Yessss... Brewers and Padres took exactly who I wanted them to take. GIANTS ARE ON THE CLOCK

Tyler Beede from Vanderbilt... Well... I.... I... I do not know. I will have to consider this for a while. He was the very first name mentioned in mock drafts going to San Francisco. His delivery kind of scares me and there is already talk of shoulder issues. And he walks guys by the bushel. However, the Giants like to take raw arms and work some magic on them... I don't know... Excuse me while I process this...

I don't like the Gillaspie pick for Tampa Bay. At least he's not a high school 1B but even college 1Bs tend to be rather unathletic and Gillaspie has a horrendous arm. (Granted, he will not need it too often at 1B.) Excellent power, but kind of a one-note player. Highly disciplined batter, however and a fine switch-hitter. Problem with first basemen, you have to hope that their bat plays as well as the stronger projections for said bat. 

Despise saying this but Holmes is a terrific pick for the Dodgers. Fuckers.

Nooo!!! Detroit Tigers take Derek Hill. Oh well.

_Massive_ reach by the Pirates there. A bit dumbfounding to be frank.

Reach by Oakland. Wonder what complementary piece to the big club Beane will trade Chapman for in about a year or whatever.

Liked Chavis a great deal. Could be a star in Boston. Fenway seems like a nearly perfect fit.

Keith Law truly missed with Ortiz, who he had pegged at #10 and ended up falling all the way to #30. Could be a fairly considerable coup for the Rangers. EDIT: Oh, my mistake. In Law's final mock draft, he had Ortiz at #27. Clearly he saw that he was in free-fall ahead of the fact.

Drastic risk on the part of the Indians... Of all of these individuals, Justus Sheffield is probably the likeliest to not go to MLB but rather "get the education" for which his family are ostensibly enormous proponents. Not only does he have a scholarship offer from Vandy, but his older brother will be a redshirt freshman for Vandy next spring. Will he pass up a chance to win a College World Series with his brother?

Decent pick for the Braves with Braxton Davidson. 

Michael Kopech to the Red Sox. They are killing it with this draft; somebody in the Red Sox org stole my own board, evidently. Kopech reminds me of Matt Harvey at that juncture of his development, although he's probably more raw.

By the way, here's the world's reaction to the MLB Draft, and it lasts almost as long as the first round:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Remind me in 4 years when this is all relevant plz, Deso.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Was hoping Freeland would drop to the JAYS 

Wasn't expecting MAX to be there at 11 though so that's a bonus.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I didn't know a lad from KSU would be drafted. How interesting. Highest draft pick in Kennesaw State University history. So I guess congrats to Max. It's interesting that I have a few mutual friends with him on facebook. :lol


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



DesolationRow said:


> *DESO'S 2014 MLB ALL-PLAYER DRAFT FOR THE TWO PEOPLE ON THIS PLANET WHO CARE*
> 
> 2. MARLINS: Tyler Kolek, RHP, Shepherd (Texas) HS


Hearing that he throws 101. But in these days, that's just a bad thing. Bring it on. 

Wonder what happenes with Mariano Jr, Cal Jr and Manny Jr.

Can't forget DYKSTRA and BONILLA Jrs.

Just saw that the GNATS took Andrew Suarez in the 2nd. He's had shoulder surgery in '13 but was a thrill to see back this season for the CANES. Went 6-3, 2,95 ERA, 3rd team ALL-ACC, struck out 87 batters in 109 innings and only walked 15.

Piss poor showing in the Regionals considering they should have been a lock for the Supers by them damn CANES though speaking of COLLEGE BALL.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> Remind me in 4 years when this is all relevant plz, Deso.


Oh, I shall!



Joel Anthony said:


> Hearing that he throws 101. But in these days, that's just a bad thing. Bring it on.


Ha...


________

Aoki did not suffer an injury from this, so feel free to laugh away... it's hilarious... :lmao

http://thebiglead.com/2014/06/05/ya...i-in-the-head-on-a-throw-back-to-the-pitcher/

Hahaha!

__________


I have to say, I'm quite sorry about the Nolan Arenado injury and the Carlos Gonzalez injury, but...

I'm enjoying the exceedingly predictable Colorado Rockies implosion occurring right on time. Tulowitzki isn't hitting, they are horrendous on the road, Charlie Blackmon has been an offensive black hole since the beginning of May (the fact that he's leading for NL CF in the ASG is a hideous joke) and their pitching is the shits. To hell with them!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Rockies never had the pitching to hold up. The hitting should pick back up eventually but in the long run they never had the pitching - top to bottom - to seriously contend. At least not in THAT division. 

GET WELL SOON NOLAN.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Rockies only hit in Coors, they don't hit on the road. But the other teams take advantage of Coors too.

Lol the awful Dbacks pummeled Colorado these last few games


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



DesolationRow said:


> Oh, I shall!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you see Aoki's swing the other day when he ended up face down feet towards the mound? Hilarious.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Springer Dinger count: 11


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Went to the Reds game tonight. Thought it would be OK with Cueto pitching, but he has been pretty awful ever since he agreed with a reporter that he was the best pitcher in the NL so far this year. Never mind that he was to that point, but he really jinxed himself.

It didn't help that we caught Cole Hamels on one of his better nights against the hapless Reds. Though it was entertaining as hell watching all the fans losing their minds while hanging on the hopes of a free pizza. All we needed was one strikeout in the ninth inning and couldn't get it. The people around me and my son were all going nuts. :lmao


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

"BALTIMORE (AP) -- Johan Santana's comeback bid with the Baltimore Orioles ended Friday when the two-time Cy Young Award winner tore his Achilles tendon."


Give it up Johan. Please.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Johan used to terrorize the MLB. Sad to see that he's been a shell of himself and that deal with the Mets didn't pay off. All time great pitcher in his prime. Hard to reach the pinnacle that he did individually.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



JM said:


> Did you see Aoki's swing the other day when he ended up face down feet towards the mound? Hilarious.


:lol 

Yes, I did. That was amazing.

As was that triple play turned by the Cardinals last night against the Blue Jays. Of course, the Jays won but in the days of yore, a triple play in a Major League Baseball game would be national headline news. Ah.

_________________


Was at last night's Mets-GIANTS game.

Cain was electric for six innings until he finally kind of lost it in the seventh; he hasn't been pitching in anger in a live game for weeks so it was to be expected that he'd be good for about 80 pitches rather than ~110 or so. Mets were hitless until the sixth.

Meanwhile, Niese pitched quite well for them. Predictably, the one guy in the Giants lineup you could trust to hit the ball hard all night against a lefty was MVPosey. He had two hard-hit singles and a hard-hit groundout by the sixth. 

However, BRANDON HICKS and BRANDON CRAWFORD supplied the offensive production with a triple for the former in the fifth followed by a mighty fine sacrifice fly by the latter. And in the seventh, Hicks walked and took second base on a Niese wild pitch... and Crawford singled to drive him in. By that point it was 2-2 Giants going to the eighth. 

The Mets had Carlos Torres pitching the eighth and he literally had no idea where the ball was going when he began against ANGEL PAGAN. So a four-pitch walk ensued, and Pence hit a soft grounder to move Pagan over. 

Torres threw a clear ball for Posey to enjoy a 1-0 count. It was then that I muttered, "Go yard, Buster." Just one of those times you could feel it; I'm not sure how many home games in particular it's been where the Giants are either tied or down in the eighth or ninth and Posey delivers in such fashion because while being "clutch" is a mythical state of existence, MVPosey is capable of reaching such heightened planes of hyper-attenuated consciousness, and he had hit the ball hard all night and it was vividly unquestionable to me that Torres was going to have to aim a pitch into the strike zone if he wanted to go after Posey at all. And he did, a hanging breaking ball which MVPosey deposited into the deep left-center field bleachers with a _vintage_ MVPOSEY shot. 

So, counting last night, how many times has MATT CAIN started for the Giants, giving them at least seven innings pitched and three or fewer hits surrendered? That would have to be considered a rather exalted collection of games for any starting pitcher, I would have to think. The answer is 32. 

For the first six innings, in which he allowed one questionable walk to Curtis Granderson and an infield hit, Cain looked like Perfect Game Cain, like the Cain for which all Giants fans would happily kiss the ground on which the man walks. 

So, yes. MVPOSEY. CAIN. CRAWFORD. HICKS. PAGAN.

FIRST TO 40 WINS... GIANTS

Every time a Giant hits a home run, everybody in the dugout (well, the hitters chiefly) do the "YES!" chant and dance. it began, apparently, with Michael Morse and soon infected the extraterrestrial Hunter Pence and soon thereafter almost everybody else. Except MVPosey. MVPosey has no time for such jejune frivolities. It had been a little while since MVPosey's last homer, but I knew that when he finally hit another, he would take no part in such celebratory displays:










(Credit to Carmen Kiew from the twitter worlds of which I know nothing.)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

what is the posey looking off in the distance? I forget it everytime


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Sale sucks now. Trade him. Abreu sucks now 0-4 4K's, trade him. Sox suck.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

GIANTS just won a game against the Mets that they had no business winning. Tim Hudson was the top pitcher in all of MLB in terms of ERA and he might still be, actually, since Cueto was lit up Friday night by the Phillies... However, he did not have his stuff Saturday night at all, but he fought through it in dogged fashion. He pitched the first five innings, gave up three runs, probably should have given up more, threw 99 pitches and 81 of them were out of the stretch. Electrifying bottom of the 9th comeback walk-off, however, and ANGEL PAGAN is a dizzying line drive-crushing, base-stealing, score-from-first-base-on-a-double-every-time phenom of a leadoff hitter. _This_ man should be playing centerfield for the National League in the All-Star Game, fuck Charlie Blackmon and all of those other pretenders and usurpers to the throne. 

That was the definition of a game that if you lose you want to forget about and cast it aside forever, but if you win it becomes an ugly duckling of a classic, haha.

PAGAN. MORSE. POSEY. PENCE. HUDSON. 

GIANTS

:mark:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

What is Angel Pagan's music when he comes to bat? I think it should be "Fire on High" by ELO. At least the first part of it that never airs on radio. I would buy a jersey so fast. I swear to gods.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

:lol

That would be a _superlative_ choice, *Pratch*... This is what he is using almost every time at the moment, however:

http://www.mlbplatemusic.com/player/Angel-Pagan


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Can't hear it. I'd have to sign up for a free trial, and after that, my bank account would be drained.

Don't forget that I'm a cheap bastard.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I'm not usually into electronica, or whatever that qualifies as, but it sounds good.

Still I think a guy with a name like Pagan needs a song with a little more je ne sais quoi :side:


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Springer Dinger count: 12


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Still wanna question my $20 bid on Singleton? NO ONE was getting him. Grand Slam!


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

JORGO, fella, I simply asked what compelled you to bid on him since a week prior you knew nothing about him. You only bid on him because he's an Astro. Please control yourself.

http://instagram.com/p/o_zwgBljEa/

Thoughts everyone?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

loljays


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



JM said:


> JORGO, fella, I simply asked what compelled you to bid on him since a week prior you knew nothing about him. You only bid on him because he's an Astro. Please control yourself.
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/o_zwgBljEa/
> 
> Thoughts everyone?


Who do you think you are? Sheamus? Anyway, Tim keeps me abreast on all the minor league action..that's how I knew Springer and Singleton were winners.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

TIM

When was the last time the Astros scored 14 runs?


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Tim doesn't post here..lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Tim doesn't even exist, admit it.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*










TIM :mark:


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



MrMister said:


> Tim doesn't even exist, admit it.


Oh rly? his email is [email protected] I have Comcast.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

You just made that email, admit it.



Dub, do you think the Angels can catch the A's?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

your doll has an email? i applaud you. your scheme is more elaborate than manti teo's.

anyway king felix is a pretty good pitcher.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

We look nothing alike..I swear it! Anyway.. 'Stros blow one open thanks to Jon Slammerton and the Springer Dinger!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

So much Lincecum hate this last page


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Duplicitous Dub said:


> loljays


Plz stop I am already disappointed enough right now.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

lolchicago
SWEEP :mark:










MrMister said:


> Dub, do you think the Angels can catch the A's?


No but I believe they can get a wild card spot.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Duplicitous Dub said:


> lolchicago
> SWEEP :mark:
> 
> 
> ...





DONT MAKE MY BOY SALE LOOK BAD EVER AGAIN.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Sale was amazing in that game, I just dont know why he was kept in there as long as he was.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Dodgers coming into Cincy minus Puig, from what I hear.

You may get your wish after all, Deso.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Duplicitous Dub said:


> Sale was amazing in that game, I just dont know why he was kept in there as long as he was.






Cause Ventura obviously wants him on the DL again...probably more like, "Lol, my bullpen sucks cock, Yo Sale, you going for a complete game again...this time 150 pitches, alright?"


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Petition to make games 7 innings long plz. Bullpen giving me more AIDS again.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

The thread title.

Song dedicated to SPRINGER and his #1 fan, JORGO






ALSO,

The FISH went old school today and repped the MIAMI SUN SOX [Brooklyn Dodgers minor league affiliate in the late 40s/early 50s]. Need this combo ASAP.










HENDO then proceeded to throw this 59 MPH LOLLIPOP...










KEEP FIGHTING BOYS.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Who was batting? He was probably frozen in disbelief :lol


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Luis Valbuena. Who also did his patent bat flip on a bases loaded walk to score the go ahead run [which didn't last long] with his bad self. 

Didn't get to touch on this before the Cubs series, but I was _very_ impressed with what I saw from *Kevin Kiermaier* during the Rays series. The guy seems to have it all. Good bat, great in the field. He made some really nice plays in our last series. Him and Myers will ultimately make that Rays outfield one of the bests in years to come.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

https://www.facebook.com/tim.hannan?fref=ts there's his fb page


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*






3rd baseman around the league should probably encourage their pitchers to not throw at Manfred's knees.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

He should be suspended for that.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

White Sox fans

Why on earth does Ventura continue to bat gillaspie 3rd?!?!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



xdoomsayerx said:


> White Sox fans
> 
> Why on earth does Ventura continue to bat gillaspie 3rd?!?!





Cause Ventura shouldn't be a manager. Let me manage for a day.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I'd say give Machado 10 games for that shit. Acting all psycho over how you get tagged then throwing a bat should be a no-no. Give Abad a game or 2 for throwing at him if you want.

Also, MIGGY :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

SOUND THE SIRENS, ABREU BOMB ALERT!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Lonnie Chisenhall 5/5 with 3 HR and 9 RBI tonight. NOT BAD


Neil Walker to the DL...POLANCO gets the call.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



MrMister said:


> Lonnie Chisenhall 5/5 with 3 HR and 9 RBI tonight. NOT BAD
> 
> 
> Neil Walker to the DL...POLANCO gets the call.





I don't know much about Chisenhall, is he supposed to be doing this good? (not 3HR and 9RBI, I mean like...batting .350 and seems to be tearing it up).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Nah he's not this good, just white hot. I mean he could be a decent bat, but he won't be this good.


But yeah Indians are taking BP vs the Rangers tonight.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

3 homers 9 ribbeez, not too shabby.

The BIG SALAD on the bump tomorrow, be afraid Mr. 

Mariano Jr. ended up being drafted by... the Yankees.

Johnny Manziel drafted by the Padres.

Cal Ripken's son Ryan [1b] went to the GNATS.

Benito Santiago Jr [C] to the Giants, but is straight out of H.S. so who knows if he'll actually end up one. So was Grayson Byrd [SS], son of Paul. Santiago is a local product down here in S. FLA and I have heard some really good things over the years. 

As for players that I am more familiar with, HURRICANES, players drafted from the U as followed:

Suarez I already noted went early to the GNATS. He will more than likely end up signing. Really good stuff. Lefty, 90-92 MPH fastball, sick slider in the low 80s, change up is questionable, sometimes letting it hang. A really good prospect overall. Most prototypical of the group.

MAH BOY Chris Diaz, Lefty, taken by the Braves. Went 9-0 in the regular season, and the Canes won every game he pitched otherwise. ACC Co Pitcher of the Year. 78 Ks in 89 innings pitched, 2.32 ERA and only one home run given up all season. Nasty sinker in the low 90s with a hard slider. Like him most of the group.

B-RAD, Bryan Radzeiwski, smallest of the group at 5-10, went to the Stros. Disgusting slider. 8-2, 2.86 ERA, 111 Ks in 100 innings. 

Javi Salas rounds out the group. The biggest of all starting pitchers at 6'4, went to the Brewers. Righty sinker and slider specialist. He threw a perfect game in February, just the 23rd pitcher to do so in Div-1. 2.92 ERA, finished 4-3. Came out of the bullpen in the ACC Tournament. 

Joining the GNATS with Suarez will be Dale Carey, Outfielder. Led the Canes with a .305 avg, 7 HRs, 16 doubles and 29 RBI. Only player to start all 63 games. Pretty good speed, but with 16 bases swiped was caught 9 times. A top notch fielder: evident by this catch















One of the best pure athletes in the draft. Best thing about Carey is that he hit .190 last year. Hard work pays off and this kid is all about working hard. Was also second in the ACC with 53 runs scored. 

Interested to see how their big league careers pan out and how they progress over the years. Wouldn't be surprised to see that pitching staff make a name for themselves in the future, a good chunk of 'em. 

Look out for mah boy DAVID THOMPSON in the future.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

POLANCO HYYYYYPE

harrison playing out of his mind is making this a great problem for hurdle to have.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Harrison will likely move to 2nd now that Walker is on the DL. Harrison can play essentially every position so it wouldn't be very difficult to get his bat in the line up most days regardless. Just give everyone first pinch hitter duties every 7 days.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

BIG FUCK in the Ballpark today:mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I'm a big Machado fan boy, but even I insist that the suspension Manny has received is too light.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

POLANCO, MCCUTCHEN :mark:

WHERE ARE YOU MARTE WE NEED OUR MIGHTY TRIUMVIRATE INTACT


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Hi

:mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Holy shit Cespedes pretty much Bo Jackson'd Howie Kendrick at home tonight. That CANNON gunned down Howie from deep LF, the ball never bouncing, right into the catcher's glove. Best throw I've seen all year and probably will see all year.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Collin mufuggin' COWGILL. Dat name.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIypdzgZAaI



SOUND THE SIRENS. ABREU BOMB.





lolander.

What the hell did Hawk just say when they started intentionally walking Abreu? Was that english?

Dunn with 2 hits in one inning, this guy can't even get 2 hits in 4 games most of the time. :FAP


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Ausmus has twice allowed his pitchers to beg to stay in in the past week and neither one of them worked out. Ortiz got Scherzer (even though they won that game) and fucking Chicago put up a 7 spot. Verlander's been hot garbage all season. Should've been happy with 5 2/3 2 ER ball. Neither one of them has lived up to their paychect this year and after a while you just have to say no. Show some fucking authority.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Perfect Poster said:


> Ausmus has twice allowed his pitchers to beg to stay in in the past week and neither one of them worked out. Ortiz got Scherzer (even though they won that game) and fucking Chicago put up a 7 spot. Verlander's been hot garbage all season. Should've been happy with 5 2/3 2 ER ball. Neither one of them has lived up to their paychect this year and after a while you just have to say no. Show some fucking authority.






Yo, that 7 spot isn't over yet.


DUNN IS THE SLOWEST MOTHER FUCKER EVER, HOW ARE YOU NOT STANDING ON 2B???????


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Last 30 days, only team with a worse team ERA is Colorado. Seriously. 5th worst in FIP over same time period. fpalm

Someone's gotta give everyone but Sanchez a real boot in the ass.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Rockies pitching is OWNING tonight though. 

Tigers are in trouble. Royals are starting to hit and they actually have a pretty good bullpen. Can't count out CLE either.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Tigers won't play as awful as they have been for much longer. The pitching will turn it around (some are already looking good) and they will make some moves soon. The hitting has been a little inconsistent as of late, but the big guns (Miggy, Martinez) have been hitting.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

At least Detroit isn't the worst team in baseball. :jose

PLZ EDIT THAT FUCKING LINK OUT OF THAT DUDES POST, MrMr.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

lol padraic's? Was it stretching your screen? It wasn't for me. Done though.


Yeah PP, I think they'll need to make some moves too. If Nathan can't get his shit together, they're gonna need a closer at the very least.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



MrMister said:


> lol padraic's? Was it stretching your screen? It wasn't for me. Done though.
> 
> 
> Yeah PP, I think they'll need to make some moves too. If Nathan can't get his shit together, they're gonna need a closer at the very least.




After todays performance they should just make Verlander their closer, he obviously can't start anymore. You know it's bad when the White Sox hit him after he's dominated them every start of his career. :troll


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



MrMister said:


> lol padraic's? Was it stretching your screen? It wasn't for me. Done though.
> 
> 
> Yeah PP, I think they'll need to make some moves too. If Nathan can't get his shit together, they're gonna need a closer at the very least.


Hanrahan will hopefully be good to go in a month or so, but aside from Joba and Al Al there's not a reliever I have faith in. Probably will try to take a guy from Tampa (plz no Balfour though) Houston and San Diego (CRIPPLER BACK PLZ)


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Perfect Poster said:


> Hanrahan will hopefully be good to go in a month or so, but aside from Joba and Al Al there's not a reliever I have faith in. Probably will try to take a guy from Tampa (plz no Balfour though) Houston and San Diego (CRIPPLER BACK PLZ)





Why don't they just have Joba close?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Ortiz teed off on him on one of his opportunities Sunday and against Seattle he let by a few hard hit balls but lucked out.

For now he probably will be, but still need more bullets and his high K ability could be useful in more tense situations.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Joba the sloba


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Crazy but this is the first time the Fish have been shutout since April 27th... last year we'd be shutout once every three games. KEEP FIGHTIN' BOYS.

Very favorable home stretch coming up. 

Did the Rays really have a 31 inning scoreless streak? Ouch.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Yu gonna Darvish


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



MrMister said:


> Yu gonna Darvish





Hell yea. :FAP



I'm guessing Ventura told the Sox hitters to be aggressive today...12 pitches through 4 batters. Going to be a long day for the Sox if they can't get hits...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Max :mark: first CG in 179 starts. Quite amazing it took that long, but god damn.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Polanco


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

^good time for dat 1st career Homer.

Rafael 0-6 in his Marlin debut. Yelich day to day with lower back spasms or some crap.

Getting real tired of Eovaldi's inconsistency. Guy needs to start trusting his secondary pitches more. 

Loved the fight in the 9th to score 4 and tie it at 6 but when we didn't score the winning run with bases loaded had a bad feeling going in to extras. Thought the RISP GAWD McGehee would get it done. Good job to draw the bases loaded walk after getting down in the count 0-2. Also thought IBB'ing Stanton to load the bases was stupid on the Pirates behalf. It sort of worked out. But just a dumb move.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Not really sure how the Giants lost this game.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

So Romo gives up five runs and you throw him back out there the next day. Great, another blown save

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Someone should check on Deso.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



peep4life said:


> So Romo gives up five runs and you throw him back out there the next day. Great, another blown save
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Sounds like they got the idea from the Angels. Fuck Frieri.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

The Angels need to go after a closer if they are going to make a run in the playoffs. Maybe Street? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Nick Swisher finally gets a hit in the 11th inning and of course its a home run fpalm


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Fuck the rockies man, fuck them.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Rockies were all hypnotized and they think they're still playing in Coors. Tulo still thinks he hit a 2nd HR today.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Rockies offensive numbers are just astounding, still. 

SO, ABOUT THAT ONE TEAM IN MIAMI THAT ACTUALLY PLAYS WITH HEART. 

MY FISH. NEVER LET ME DOWN. STILL THE ONLY MIAMI SPORTS TEAM UNDEFEATED IN THE PLAYOFFS. :mark:

After scoring 4 runs in the bottom of the 9th in the first two games, Fish finally come through this time after scoring 2 to tie it in the bottom of the 8th, avoiding what would have been the Bucco's first sweep in Miami since the great inaugural year of 1993. 

Who else but the RISP GAWD, Mr. CASEY MCGEHEE. Batting .411 with runners at bags designated most likely to be driven in from. *Big league leader with 30 RBI in such situations.* Can we all get in one big circle and say CLUTCH?! JAPAN DOES A BODY GOOD. 

Ramos fighting back after loading the bases with no outs in the 10th, eventually scooping up the W. A consistent Mike Dunn and AJ Ramos and we've got one of the better 'pens in the game rather than one of the more average, I truly do believe. _[On that note of bad 'pens, shit Detroit, they almost blew that big lead again on Saturday. Pirates and Detroit, who has the worst bullpen? Angels and Reds, don't be afraid to step in this as well.]_

HENDO another BIG BOY outing. Hasn't lost a game now since _waaaaaaaaaaay_ back on May the 11th. 

And what can be said about Vance Worley's 2014 debut for the Pirates? In the words on the great Jim Rome? PHENOMENAL. Worth a look, fantasy geeks.

Gregory Polanco did something pretty neat today; tying one of my favorite before-my-timers and Pirate legend, Roberto Clemente by getting a hit in each of his first six games as a Bucco. Polanco was also the earliest to a 5-hit game in Pirates history. How good is THAT outfield going to be of Marte, Polanco and Cutch? Since Polanco was called up, their avg's have been on fire: Polanco .427, Cutch .466, and Marte .467. Needles to say, I'm glad to see those guys get outta Miami! What a 1-2-3 punch. 

Rough start to the home stand, gotta take care of the Cubbies this week. Thinking of going to the Samardzija game. Still remember watching this dude catch touchdowns from Brady Quinn and pretty soon he could be pitching for the Miami Marlins... if the price is right. Couple of teams are interested in trading for him. According to Olney: Fish, A's, O's, Jays, Pirates amongst them. 

SAM DYSON called up to the bigs to help bolster the Marlins struggling 'pen. He may stay up for good.

WIth Yelich's back a little more serious than initially thought, it looks like *J-MAR* may be making his 2014 sooner than later. Some Fish fans calling for _KYLE JENSEN_. Defensively, there's no question who it should be.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

RIP Tony Gwynn


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

White Sox got swept by the Royals, I'm done.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

So...Tony Gwynn just passed away....


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/hall-o...gend-tony-gwynn-dies-at-age-54-152648977.html


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I knew Gwynn had cancer so this isn't a shock to me. He was really good at hitting baseballs. I didn't know he retired with the highest batting average since Ted Williams. This didn't surprise me either.

LOL he only struck out 434 times in 9288 at bats.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

RIP Tony Gywnn

I hope the Padres set up something special for him, considering he is Mr. Padre.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

RIP, Tony Gwynn. 

__________

Matt Wieters does indeed need season-ending Tommy John Surgery. 

__________

Giants just signed their own Cuban outfielder! Suck on them apples, Puiggy! 



> SAN FRANCISCO -- The San Francisco Giants and free-agent Cuban outfielder Daniel Carbonell have agreed to a $1.4 million, four-year contract, giving the team an experienced center fielder who can play all three outfield positions.
> 
> The club made the announcement Monday, when the team traveled from the Bay Area to Chicago for an interleague series with the White Sox.


http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/1...giants-sign-cuban-outfielder-daniel-carbonell

__________

Last year the St. Louis Cardinals batted .337 for the regular season, NLDS and NLCS with RISP, all the way until they reached the World Series. This year, they are batting .237 thus far in those situations.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

So, the Marlins gave up a game winning double to Travis Wood; who is a pitcher and pinch hit in the 13th. The saga continues. :no:

Randy Wolf and Kevin Slowey[but Surely will give up even a 10 run lead] DFA'd. Thank goodness. 

DeSclafani recalled. Turner to the 'pen.

ANDREW HEANEY CALLED UP. :mark: Starting Thursday. :mark:

Love the youth movement/sending the old folks packing.

Bour called back up and J-MAR also was called up and started today. 2-6 in his '14 debut. Think he will make it hard to be sent back once Yelich returns. Dat speed.



MrMister said:


> LOL he only struck out 434 times in 9288 at bats.


Insane. RIP to the great. Looking at old baseball cards now, gonna have to make sure I put his in a better spot.


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley (Mar 25, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Tony flipped a ball into the stands after catching a third out at a Dodgers game 15+ years ago. My brother and I were fighting for it along with some grown-up dude who ripped it away from us. Tony gave him the dirtiest look and shook his head and the guy handed the ball to my bro in shame. My brother gave Tony a thumbs up and Tony shot us one back.

Seemed like a genuinely good guy, RIP.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Was listening to the radio and heard that Greg Maddox called Gwynn the best pure hitter he ever faced. Found out that Gwynn hit over .400 in his career vs Maddox and never struck out once against him. Guy was just an incredible hitter, and I think he was one of the first guys to religiously study films to analyze himself and stay on top of his game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Yeah I heard he pioneered using film to study and improve himself as well. He's the epitome of hard work paying off because he wasn't as physically gifted as guys like Willie Mays and Mickey Mantle and Barry Bonds.

His miniscule K rate still boggles my mind.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/263516631.html :lol $1


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/11099779/drew-pomeranz-oakland-athletics-breaks-hand-hitting-chair

:lol

Check it out, *MrMister*; the Rangers are breaking the Athletics' season. :hmm:

________

And yes, Tony Gwynn's tiny strikeout rate is astonishing to analyze.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

lol this game will make you rage break your bones and you totally don't want that.

Last night's demolition was a lot of fun and it was just really cathartic for this nightmare season.


Also Scherzer with the Verlander giving up 10 ER. Yikes. Royals will be or are in 1st right now.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

_Turning and turning in the cavernous yard / The Bork cannot hear the GM; / Save opps fall apart; the centre fielder cannot hold; / Mere wild card aspirations are loosed upon the world_



Oh, and by the way, this is ESPN’s fault. Insidious master plan to jinx the Giants to ensure the Dodgers win the division? Well played, demons of the NY-LA Axis, well played.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

lol Darvish cannot handle the A's at all. I don't know what it is, they just fuck him up.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Quite true. He must have been forced to eat peas and corn together as a child in Japan or something. Perhaps he did not care for the Miso Butter Prawns with Peas & Corn Fritters.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

White Sox ended their skid by dominating the Giants, not bad.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I knew you'd be showing up shortly. Bah. 

Curious to see how far Chris Sale takes his no-no tomorrow. :hmm:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Oh man Sale in AT&T for all his home games. He'd have a sub 1.00 ERA.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



DesolationRow said:


> I knew you'd be showing up shortly. Bah.
> 
> Curious to see how far Chris Sale takes his no-no tomorrow. :hmm:






He's taking it all the way.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



MrMister said:


> Oh man Sale in AT&T for all his home games. He'd have a sub 1.00 ERA.


Get on it Sabean. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



DesolationRow said:


> Get on it Sabean. :mark: :mark: :mark:





If the White Sox trade Sale, I'm done.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Scherzer/Verlander be better plz.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Perfect Poster said:


> Scherzer/Verlander be better plz.




Verlander for the whole Sox starting rotation minus Sale.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Jose Quintana > Verlander


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



MrMister said:


> Jose Quintana > Verlander






I guess as of this year, yea.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Royals are in first place. Those five words haven't been uttered since 2003.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

ABREU BOMB ALERT!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

:mcgee1 Tigers plz stop playing awful. One day you get good hitting and you allow 10 runs. Next day you allow 2 runs but can't do shit on Jeremy Guthrie. Now you've already lost 1st place. Plz get your shit together tomorrow with our real ace on the mound.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Regression is one fucked up psycho whore of a bitch.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Ah, Hanley Ramirez pulling his best...well Hanley impression at being a terrible SS.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

KERSHAW with the first legit no hitter of the season. It was never even close. Too bad Hanley is a garbage fielder or it would've been a perfect game.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

MRMR Beckett doesn't exist anymore?

And Kershaw :mark: my fantasy team appreciates.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Well yeah Beckett is the first, but it was a fluke. 

This was one of the most dominating performances I've ever seen. That freaking curve lol.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Yes he had it all on tonight. When that curve breaks like that he's fun to watch.

Heard it was the second highest game score for a 9 IP game ever. Only Kerry Woods 20 K game was higher.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

That doesn't surprise me at all.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

roids imo


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Yo, his wife is smokin' hot though.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Clayton's on my fantasy team, fuck yeah.

That's all I care about.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Marte/Cutch/Polanco is the best OF in baseball. Who agrees?


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

SWISHER COMES UP BIG! That was a great game!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

plz fire Scioscia


----------



## hornyforsteph (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

107 pitches? dominating


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

Huge Tigers fan here.

Anibal Sanchez is amazing. Best pitcher on the staff, better than Scherzer and way better than Verlander. A lot of people seem to forget that he led the AL in ERA last year. Stellar.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Springer Dinger count: 13


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Joe Saunders comes home :moyes1 Joe Saunders pitches for the Rangers :jay God damn you, Joe :no:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Your :no: will turn to :mark: once he takes the mound and Tret and company destroy him.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

ABREU BOMB ALERT!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



MrMister said:


> Your :no: will turn to :mark: once he takes the mound and Tret and company destroy him.


Sure but then the BP will take over and I'll be fpalm. Also, Rangers' bats hit well against Richards.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

That's the only chance Texas has is the Angels bullpen. Richards is a different pitcher this year and Texas is pretty inconsistent at the plate. I expect an Angels rout.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Bullpen stop giving me AIDS. This game should've been Nathan-proof.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Beltran wins the game for the Yankees, woooo! He's really turned it up since coming back from injury. He's gonna have a big season sure enough.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Dammit all to hell when are Reds managers going to stop putting Chapman into tie ballgames? :no:
Nothing good has ever come out of it.

Not that it was all his fault. 9 walks by the pitching staff as a whole didn't help either. But still, as soon as Chapman went in, I knew the game was over. And I never liked Encarnacion. :side:


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

JAYS :mark:

second largest comeback in franchise history after trailing by 8 runs :ti

:EDWIN


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Damn at this Brewers/Rockies game. 22 points combined and still the 7th inning.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Brauny said:


> Damn at this Brewers/Rockies game. 22 *points* combined and still the 7th inning.


Look at Ray Knight up in this bitch :Jordan


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

My bad. *RUNS* :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Coors can get crazy

Only guys like Kershaw can pitch there without luck

Ugh Joe Saunders


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Joe is still an Angel :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

:EDWIN

Not sure how I ended up watching the JAYS, but good for them. lol

Loved that last home run for the extra security.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

TROUT'S CLEATS >>>>>>>>>>>>>jays


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

THE BIG FUCK > ALL

SUNSPEAR is getting there too, did you see that put out from LF to end the game? Bullet.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

:EDWIN :EDWIN

:EDWIN4

:EDWIN5

what a game. What an :EDWINing performance by the jays.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

:banderas :lmao

This is fucking awesome


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I really really really really hate this bullpen. DD fix this pronto. For the love of god.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Hoopy Frood said:


> THE BIG FUCK > ALL
> 
> SUNSPEAR is getting there too, did you see that put out from LF to end the game? Bullet.


The ONE Friday night game I don't go to. Ugh. I got home from work just in time for the bottom of the 9th. When he took that running start before catching the ball I just *knew* that poor Met was TOAST at the plate. What an ending. I heard he also had another putout earlier in the game.

BIG SALAD getting no support tonight. Marlins going back to 2013 mode with all of these shutouts and poor offensive performances lately. Really disheartening. 

HEANEY looked really fucking good after that Welcome to the Bigs shot by D-Wright in the 1st on Thursday night. Zack Wheeler was just that much better. Kids got some really good stuff. Just realized this series how much promising young pitchers the Mets have on that staff. 

Eovaldi continues to piss me off.



Perfect Poster said:


> I really really really really hate this bullpen. DD fix this pronto. For the love of god.


Crazy how bad they are. Same for the Angels. If both teams had even a half way decent 'pen they'd probably be up there with the best records in the league. Well. Definitely would. 












Brauny said:


> :banderas :lmao
> 
> This is fucking awesome


!!!!

That's a first. My thoughts going in to this video was there was going to be a toss back to the plate and then down to 3rd which would go down the line but ..... wow.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Angels would definitely be leading the AL West if they had a good closer. I forgot how many saves the announcer said they've blown, but I'm pretty sure it was double digits.

Still beat Texas after a blown save, but that's because the Rangers bullpen is just as bad, though they do have a solid closer.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

MrMister said:


> Angels would definitely be leading the AL West if they had a good closer. I forgot how many saves the announcer said they've blown, but I'm pretty sure it was double digits.
> 
> Still beat Texas after a blown save, but that's because the Rangers bullpen is just as bad, though they do have a solid closer.



Same thing here. Our bullpen is extremely bad and it's so frustrating. The Astros are the only team with a worse bullpen ERA than the Tigers. Can't wait for Hanrahan to come back!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

:homer6 Giants


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



MrMister said:


> Angels would definitely be leading the AL West if they had a good closer. I forgot how many saves the announcer said they've blown, but I'm pretty sure it was double digits.
> 
> Still beat Texas after a blown save, but that's because the Rangers bullpen is just as bad, though they do have a solid closer.


11 I believe, its very frustrating and I was surprise how fast Hamilton ran :lol.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Cueto with 8 strikeouts :mark:
Chapman with the save :mark: :mark:
70 runs in last 10 :mark: :mark: :mark: 
( I wish the bats were awake at the beginning of the year like this )

Reds just need to catch the Cards. I'll settle for a wildcard spot. I don't think Milwaukee will let up.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Hope the A's lose so the Brewers will be tied for 1st in wins in the MLB :banderas

Yeah Brewers are tied with the A's for 1st in wins :banderas :mark: :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Lol I stepped away for like a month hoping Milwaukee's bats froze up, but it looks like that didn't happen.

7-3 in the last 10 ( should've been 8-2 if it wasn't for that disastrous Friday ), only 3 games behind the Cards for 2nd, and our bats are red hot at the right time. So happy we're at least .500 heading into July.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I prefer being out of it in June. Either be dominant, or out by June. Anything in between is just really annoying.

I'm lying of course. Texas just sucks and I have to rationalize it somehow:side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

HI Mr


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I quit, Sale can't even pitch well anymore. White Sox are done, it's over. Trade everyone.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Duplicitous Dub said:


> HI Mr


Hello Dub


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

ABREU BOMB ALERT!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*






:banderas She's really amazing, but at the same time not really impressive. Anyone can pitch pass them.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

God the White Sox bullpen sucks.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

BUMGARNER had no-hitter stuff yesterday. Arizona's only two hits against him were tiny, weak infield hits. Badass. 

CAIN is dominating the Padres.

What if a Major League Baseball team fired its GM and no one cared? :side:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

5 run 9th :mark: Fuckin yes!!! Finally over .500 :mark: Keep it going!!!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I would like the old, young Matt Cain to return. 

Okay, jumping from that broad statement to deeper analysis, the explanations for his struggles seem to be considerable in number but can effectively be boiled down to one thoroughly consistent deleterious matter for him: too many home runs per hit. Cain's career power factor (TB/H) is 1.62, yet this season it is at an alarming 1.86. All of his other key statistics, H/PA and BB/PA, are practically identical with his career levels (both a touch higher, and neither of those will give him as much room for error being so, but the differences are negligible when evaluated against his power factor).

Meh, it's not like the Giants were going to score tonight anyway. It was Cain pitching!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Kinsler trollin' hard in his first AB back in Texas.

How does it FEEL MRMR?


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Springer Dinger count:14


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Perfect Poster said:


> Kinsler trollin' hard in his first AB back in Texas.
> 
> How does it FEEL MRMR?


I've said many times I wanted Kinsler back. He is missed. I'd trade Jon Daniels for him.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*










Don't think he'll get as many cheers in his next AB.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

MrMister said:


> I've said many times I wanted Kinsler back. He is missed. I'd trade Jon Daniels for him.



I like Kinsler. He normally bats leadoff, and that spot isn't the best for him. His OBP was below .310 around 2 weeks ago but this recent hot streak of sorts has got it back right around .330. What Kinsler really needs to start doing is start taking some pitches, drawing some walks, and stop popping up! I'd still probably prefer Infante due to not paying him as much, but Kinsler has had a better year. 

PS, I'm not one of the many Tigers fans that despised Fielder. He'll be a good fit for the Rangers once he gets healthy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Kinsler isn't a strong OBP guy and he's prone to the infield fly but he's still a good hitter with some speed

Tigers don't really have a true lead off man but Ian did it for the Rangers so he's probably most comfortable there


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Perfect Poster said:


> Don't think he'll get as many cheers in his next AB.







By the looks of it, there were more players than fans.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Ouch at that Kinsler .gif.


Meanwhile, the Giants must not go gentle into that good night; they must rage, rage, rage against the dying of their NL West lead. 

The San Diego Padres roster has more alliteration than the complete works of Edgar Allan Poe. And that team is scarier than anything he ever wrote.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

:hmm: at this giants game.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

LINCECUM.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

TIMMEH!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

:lol he was destroyed by Matt Cain with the gatorade shower and then he got a double dose...:lol

Good for Tim with the no hitter. Pretty killer breaking stuff today.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

*LINCECUM* :mark: *GOAT* :mark:











*BELIEVE!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I just watched the game. The Giants started a YES chant in the locker room. Lincecum got destroyed by the double gatorade shower. He also no hit San Diego last July 13 at Petco stadium. He was much sharper this year than last year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I like Lincecum and want him to be good again (he was stellar today), but the Padres are brutal. They're hitting .213 as a team. .213

.213

:lol and I thought Texas was bad at hitting as a team.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

TIMMEH (not only the no-no but he had two hits and scored two runs! he outhit the Padres by two!) 

MVPOSEY (4-4 with a double, think he drove in 2 of the 4 Giants runs)

CRAWFORD (8th triple of the season, now a co-leader for triples in the NL... had 8 triples in his career coming into this season)

HECTOR

PABLO

MORSE

GIANTS

What a wonderful game to attend. Late last night a friend's mom offered me a pair of tickets to today's game as she couldn't make it (friend moved to Texas about two months ago). So, so thrilled I said :yes 

What an experience. :mark:


Will just copy and paste the Giants' official postgame notes:




> GIANTS POSTGAME NOTES FOR WEDNESDAY, JUNE 25, 2014 – PADRES AT GIANTS
> 
> San Francisco Giants Notes
> 
> ...


GIANTS

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

inb4 Springer Dinger Count.



I also missed this yesterday..


ABREU BOMB ALERT.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

That's 15 for Springer. He's got a legit shot at 30 HR after missing a month. Not bad at all. He's still got K issues, but he'll probably always have those.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Springer Dinger count: 15

Sorry I'm late, was bowling.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Jake Garbagesnick with his bitch ass. We need YELICH back ASAP. The offense has faltered completely with him out. 

The NL EAST is so bad this year.

We still have the best home record in the NL. 

Washington will probably take over for good once BRYCE returns which may be Monday.

Oh yeah. And. Timmy. Yaaaay. :no:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

First "major" trade happened...pirates and angels exchange closers.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

ABREU FUCKING BOMB ALERT X2


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

This comeback right now has me thoroughly pleased.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Reds sign another Cuban defector:

this link right here

Raisel Iglesias is different from Aroldis Chapman as he is right handed, throws in the mid 90s and has a curveball & changeup. He might even be ready to start next year for the Reds, which is good because they may end up losing one or two starters in the offseason to free agency.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Mike Redmond is a bonehead. All these extra inning games have completely drained the team. Need the All Star Break, badly.

SaveUsYelich


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

LOLzuna going for that "web gem" catch in left field was a catastrophic mistake on his part.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Meh, I don't mind the effort. He almost snowconed it. The real LUL was Solano cutting off his GUN.

Thoughts on closers in non-closing roles? Feel it's the worst move in the game. Considering how racked our 'pen has been with all the extra inning games lately, I guess you can't blame Red too much but this does happen in many instances where that's not the case.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I know *Pratch* feels differently because Chapman is apparently quite inconsistent at best when placed in a non-closing role, but it's always seemed to me that if you're a strong closer, you should be able to pitch in non-closing situations, too. I understand that there are some psychological matters with some guys but those pitchers annoy me and they make me feel bad and they should be given Attitude Adjustments by John Cena, one by one.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Joel Anthony said:


> Thoughts on closers in non-closing roles?


May depend on the situation, but I am pretty much against it. They are there to either shut the door or stop the bleeding. Anything else can mess with their heads and change their approach to pitching in a given situation.

Edit: I cannot disagree overall with your point Deso, but I was just trying to be pragmatic about it without naming names :side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Haha, no problem, *Pratch*.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Deso makes those good points about the mental factor. Overall, it irks me though. I don't like it. I DIDN'T TONIGHT. I NEVER WILL. Because then say the game goes deeper in to extra frames, you take a one run lead and you're left bringing in someone who's probably at the bottom of the bullpen.

ANYWAY, TROUT HIT A 489 FOOT HOMERUN. Can't wait to see that video.

I've been saying how the NL East sucking is keeping this season interesting for the Fish but more interesting is that we've got the worst record in divisional play. We need the ASB badly with all those extra inning games recently, stay around 5 games within and I think we can make another little run in the 2nd half after a little refresh. Who knows. The fact we're in contention [again only because of how bad the East is] without Jose is pretty neat.

Bleh, these are the games that depress me and make me go back in the archives to BETTER DAYS, like THIS GAME.






Let's watch it together DES. We'll press play synchronously at 11 PM EASTERN TIME. :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Joel Anthony said:


> Deso makes those good points about the mental factor. Overall, it irks me though. I don't like it. I DIDN'T TONIGHT. I NEVER WILL. Because then say the game goes deeper in to extra frames, you take a one run lead and you're left bringing in someone who's probably at the bottom of the bullpen.


I'd like to amend my earlier point by stating that the rote usage of a closer in the top of the 9th at home when the score is tied can be quite silly when you aren't facing the better batters of the visiting team's lineup. But, on the flipside, that can drive me crazy about long extra inning games on the road when you're living on the precipice of sudden death. If, let's say, in the 12th inning the 2-6 guys are up for the opposing team and things begin going haywire, BRING THE FUCKING BEST PITCHER YOU HAVE IN THE 'PEN IN. DON'T WAIT TO TRY TO LET HIM GET THE SAVE HE'LL NEVER ACQUIRE ANYWAY BECAUSE YOU'RE GOING TO LOSE IN TWO MINUTES.

Ahem... :side:



Joel Anthony said:


> ANYWAY, TROUT HIT A 489 FOOT HOMERUN. Can't wait to see that video.
> 
> I've been saying how the NL East sucking is keeping this season interesting for the Fish but more interesting is that we've got the worst record in divisional play. We need the ASB badly with all these extra inning games, stay around 5 games within and I think we can make another little run in the 2nd half after a little refresh. Who knows. The fact we're in contention [again only because of how bad the East is] without Jose is pretty neat.
> 
> ...


Ahhhh, fuck no! 

:lmao Well played. Damn that was such a great game.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I don't see why some closers only pitch the one inning and that is all. I get it if your bullpen is rested, but if guys are tired and overused (with the exception of the closer of course), why can't the closer go up to two innings? I remember back in the day it was not out of the ordinary to see John Franco and guys like that go an inning and a third or two. I understand specialization and all that, but sometimes you just have to go against the formula imo.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

To be perfectly honest, the entire role of closer is a bit dubious in my view unless you have an absolutely dominant relief pitcher with minimal splits who can blow everyone away. Which some teams certainly do possess. It's the reason I was wary about Sergio Romo going into this season; the Giants, stubborn as a government mule, will not admit to themselves that he has a major problem with putting lefties down. And his trouble is only becoming worse, and even righties are understanding how to combat his slider better the more they see him. If Jay Bruce or Adrian Gonzalez is batting to lead off the 9th, bring in Javier Lopez, please, and if righties are up after Bruce/Gonzalez, bring in Romo. 

You're certainly right about that, *Pratch*. Especially if a closer has a quick, economical inning with fewer than 15 pitches. 

Sean Doolittle this season may be the most underrated closer in the game, the guy is dominating every time he comes out, particularly since the two-week mark of the season or thereabouts. 

Braves fans will probably tire of me harping on this but Game 4 of the Braves/Dodgers NLDS last year is a perfect example of a team partly undoing itself because the manager is too dogmatic in his application of his closer, who happened to be Craig Kimbrel. He needed to bring him in despite it being an inning or even more than an inning early; the Braves were facing elimination and that certainly qualifies as a time in which you have to "go against the formula" as you say, *Pratch*.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Brewers are the first team to get 50 wins :banderas


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

This fucking 5th inning.

:batista3 :batista3 :batista3 :batista3 :batista3 :batista3 :batista3 :batista3 :batista3 :batista3


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Pratch, because the game's 'softer' on closers these days and they don't want to overwork them. It wasn't unusual to see Rollie Fingers or Goose Gossage throw 2 inning saves, or even 3 or 4 innings and get W's. Dennis Eckersley was the first to really be used as a prominent 9th inning only guy. 

I agree about Doolittle, at least after tonight. Hadn't seen him as a closer until now but man he was lights out, shut that door right away.



Brauny said:


> Brewers are the first team to get 50 wins :banderas


Would love a catcher that can hit .250, let alone .330 :sad:

So jealous.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Trout's HR splashed down out in the fountain at KC. That's a long way out there and that is Giancarlo territory as far as power goes.


Doolittle does not have anything but a smoking well commanded fastball. So far it's been more than enough though.

As for closers in the non closing situation, Joakim Soria, who is normally unhittable in a save situation, entered with a 5-0 lead. He gave up some bullshit fluke hits and barely escaped 5-4 tonight. I'm opposed to the closer coming in when it's not a save situation unless he hasn't worked a lot. Soria fit that criteria and the Bear ate him. It's baseball.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

It's official, watching the replays of Trout's homer. Haven't seen just pure, raw bat speed like that since Barry Bonds. 

Trout, especially as a right-handed hitter, is truly transcendental. Or something.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

He has problems with anything high this season. He's taking those pitches more and more as the season wears on. Anything down though? It's most likely gonna get crushed. That grand slam off of Sale was insane. No one should be able to hit that pitch fair much less out of the ballpark.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Joel Anthony said:


> Would love a catcher that can hit .250, let alone .330 :sad:
> 
> So jealous.


Yeah Lucroy been having a great season. Think he's in 2nd in the NL for BA. Would love to see him in the all star game. Not sure if Molina is still leading.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Wondering if it's more fun to be a Astros' fan right about now.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Joel Anthony said:


> Wondering if it's more fun to be a Astros' fan right about now.




I mean...they have Adam Dunn 2.0....Springer. Strike out or home run.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Would love to do a SPRINGER DINGER count once in my life.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Joel Anthony said:


> Would love to do a SPRINGER DINGER count once in my life.






As long as you don't steal my Abreu Bomb Alert, we're cool.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I've always wondered, have you guys attended many minor league games? And who have you seen play that made it semi-big in the majors? I've seen Colby Rasmus, Allen Craig, Matt Adams, Pete Kozma, Carlos Martinez, and Wilin Rosario.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



DesolationRow said:


> This fucking 5th inning.
> 
> :batista3 :batista3 :batista3 :batista3 :batista3 :batista3 :batista3 :batista3 :batista3 :batista3


I missed the whole thing.  I fell asleep on the chair and when I woke up the Reds were leading by 5 runs. I won't patronize you and say I feel your pain, but I found myself upset over that inning as well, but for entirely different reasons.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

*Reds only 2 games behind the Cards now. Let's go!*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



MrMister said:


> He has problems with anything high this season. He's taking those pitches more and more as the season wears on. Anything down though? It's most likely gonna get crushed. That grand slam off of Sale was insane. No one should be able to hit that pitch fair much less out of the ballpark.


Dat golf swing, brah. He was challenging aybar to see who can hit a golf ball from the home plate to the scoreboard on the left side.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Buster Posey just turned on a 101 MPH heater from Chapman to tie the game, damn. Somehow the Reds get out of the 9th after that with 0 outs and runners on the corner. Crazy game!



TomahawkJock said:


> I've always wondered, have you guys attended many minor league games? And who have you seen play that made it semi-big in the majors? I've seen Colby Rasmus, Allen Craig, Matt Adams, Pete Kozma, Carlos Martinez, and Wilin Rosario.


No minor league games but I've been to a bunch of Spring Training games. As a kid I saw a bunch of Yankees and Orioles at Fort Lauderdale Stadium in Ft. Lauderdale, FL. Braves and Expos at the Municipal in West Palm Beach. 

I've been wanting to get up to Jupiter for some Marlins minor league games at Roger Dean Stadium. It's where the Cards and Fish play spring training too. Wouldn't mind see Colin Moran, he's supposed to be the future at 3rd.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

MVPOSEY osey2

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Reds got out of that situation because they're facing the fucking Giants, *Joel Anthony*. :lmao


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

At this point I'm so sick of extra inning baseball games. WE NEED PENALTY KICKS. HOME RUN DERBY STYLE AFTER THE 10TH.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



TomahawkJock said:


> I've always wondered, have you guys attended many minor league games? And who have you seen play that made it semi-big in the majors? I've seen Colby Rasmus, Allen Craig, Matt Adams, Pete Kozma, Carlos Martinez, and Wilin Rosario.


I love attending minor league games. I've seen Mark Grace, Greg Maddox, Palmeiro, Joe Giradrdi, Jason Isringhausen, A.J. Burnett, Ty Wigginton, Jeremy Burnitz, and Griffey Jr(once).. All the other guys i've seen multiple times.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Fucking Scioscia :no:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

:shaq giants.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Dang, last minor league game I went to was probably the Mud Hens. I think that was around the time Kirby Puckett used to play for them. I've been spoiled living in a city with a major league team.

While we're on that subject, how about them Reds? Homer Bailey must really like pitching against the Giants.

And Ratman, I saw that rep you gave me. Go ahead and "scoreboard" me all you want. The Brewers are losing ground.
It's just a matter of time. :cool2


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> And Ratman, I saw that rep you gave me. Go ahead and "scoreboard" me all you want. The Brewers are losing ground.
> It's just a matter of time. :cool2



That's what I thought too after the first month. It's almost at the halfway point and their still in first. This is their year bro.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Still a bunch of games head to head yet to play, and the Brewers haven't won a season series against the Reds in almost ten years. And now the Reds are playing their best ball of the year. At the very least, at looks like business is picking up in this division.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



TomahawkJock said:


> I've always wondered, have you guys attended many minor league games? And who have you seen play that made it semi-big in the majors? I've seen Colby Rasmus, Allen Craig, Matt Adams, Pete Kozma, Carlos Martinez, and Wilin Rosario.


I make it a point to attend at least one or two San Jose Giants games a year, haven't made it yet this season.

Have seen Pablo Sandoval, Madison Bumgarner and Brandon Belt. :mark:

_________________________________________

As for the big club in San Francisco, eh, to hell with them. First time since 1996 the Giants ahve been swept in a 4-game series in San Francisco; that was done by the Atlanta Braves, who would go on to win the NL Pennant that season. To hell with the Giants. I wash my hands of them. 

Oh, wait, a special Tim Lincecum promotional offer for Tuesday night? And Bumgarner's pitching Thursday afternoon... Excuse me, need to go buy some tickets. :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Reds just have their number, especially Homer Bailey.


MOOKIE tonight:mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



MrMister said:


> *Reds just have their number, especially Homer Bailey.*


And _especially_ so in San Francisco. 

Thank the baseball gods that the Reds had the superior record in 2012, resulting in three games in Cincinnati in a best-of-five. 

:side:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



DesolationRow said:


> And _especially_ so in San Francisco.
> 
> Thank the baseball gods that the Reds had the superior record in 2012, resulting in three games in Cincinnati in a best-of-five.
> 
> :side:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

*The Reds are just 1 game back from the Cards* 










*It won't be long now Milwaukee.*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Tigers played a crappy series this week and were only saved one game because of SUPER JEW. Ah well, 7-2 road trip is much better than what they were doing just 10 days ago. Nathan still makes the butthole clench, though. Hopefully Boston falls out of it quickly and DD calls up Cherrington to give him Uehara for 10 cents on the dollar. Some OF help/bench bat (Seth Smith maybe?) and other bullpen arms (still holding out for the Crippler even though he should've never let walk).

As for the 'should closers come in a tie game in 9th' discussion that was had a little bit ago, I'm always a fan of it unless it's a weak part of the order up. I'm not gonna wait to use him for a time that may never come. Just get me through the next inning.

Furthermore, I'd be in favor of closers coming in earlier more often. I don't know how many teams do it, but I can't think of the last time a Tigers "closer" got more than a 3 out save. Bo Porter did this against the Tigers yesterday bringing in Qualls in against 3-4-5 and it worked out, although Jerome Williams was his option in the pen and blew it. Would love for the Tigers to try this but their bullpen only has one or two guys I really trust anyways (Joba and part of AlAl) and they are one of the least progressive teams in the league.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Springer Dinger count: 16


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Jorgo. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

RAJAI :mark:

Get fucked, Oakland.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Cubs fans be like, Samardja who?


----------



## SantinosCobra (Jul 1, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Lincecum 2 Cy youngs, 2 rings, 2 no-no's vs Padres. GOAT


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Im'ma be gone for a week, I need someone to do Abreu Bomb Alerts for me.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

You don't even need to post an Abreu Bomb Alert. The National Abreu Bomb Alert System (NABAS) was activated again when he came off the DL. Everyone hears it and takes shelter. It's saved countless lives.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I forgot I have my phone...


ABREU BOMB ALERT!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

TROUT WARHEAD :trout


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Was at the Tuesday night Cardinals/GIANTS game. 

TIMMEH. MVPOSEY. PANDA. PENCE. MORSE. CRAWFORD.

It would be utterly foolish and preposterously shortsighted to make rash prognostications or incur the wrath of the baseball gods by jettisoning cold, hard facts for emotionalism in the heat of the moment, succumbing to whims and fantasies based on utterly unreliable data stemming from a tiny-sized sample, but...

TIM "THE FREAK" LINCECUM IS BACK YOU MOTHERFUCKERS :mark: :mark: :mark:

Tim Lincecum dominated the Cardinals. Pablo Sandoval hit his 100th home run (50th at AT&T Park, ha). MVPosey did MVPosey things. osey2 

Pence was Pencian. Crawford was Crawesome at shortstop. Morse did something again and that was cool.

GIANTS


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

*I hate these West Coast trips. Magically we can't hit the ball. Hope the Reds take this last one in SD.*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Okay, so this happened last night:

http://m.mlb.com/video/topic/11493214/v34223663/must-c-classic-indians-complete-triple-play

Dodgers didn't just get played, they got triple played! :troll

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

:EDWIN


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Agreed, :EDWIN

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Serious question, is Miguel Cabrera even a top 20 hitter? Cool he's got a bunch of RBI. That's it. His batting average is ok. His slugging is ok. His OBP is ok, nothing incredible. There's nothing amazing about him. Overrated fat guy basically. lol Triple Crown. It was a neat thing back in 1958.

Hello Perfect Poster


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Perhaps Top 10. Guys playing better than him this year, in no particular order:

1. Trout
2. Edwin
3. Giancarlo
4. Tulowitzki
5. Mini CarGo
6. Victor Martinez
7. McCutchen
8. Adam Jones
9. Puig
10. Brantley/Abreu/Miggy

IDK. I DONT DO WAR AND ADVANCED METRICS.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

:EDWIN4

I'm glad Brantley is finally killing it this year. That dude has been deeply penetrating the bung hole of the Blue Jays for years and then has been MEH against the rest of the league.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Yeah he's not even the best hitter on his team. Victor has been the Miggy this year.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Flex where do you rank JOSEph?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



MrMister said:


> Yeah he's not even the best hitter on his team. Victor has been the Miggy this year.


I concur



JM said:


> Flex where do you rank JOSEph?


Who is JOSEPH? Is that Jose Abreu?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

JOSEph is the Right fielder for the Toronto Blue Jays. Also known as HOSSSSAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY BOWWWWWWWWWWWTEEEEEEEEEEEESTTAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



MrMister said:


> Serious question, is Miguel Cabrera even a top 20 hitter? Cool he's got a bunch of RBI. That's it. His batting average is ok. His slugging is ok. His OBP is ok, nothing incredible. There's nothing amazing about him. Overrated fat guy basically. lol Triple Crown. It was a neat thing back in 1958.
> 
> Hello Perfect Poster


Overrated fat guy on THE BEST TEAM IN BASEBALL (Oakland pls go Tigers just swept you)

And he had surgery this offseason (coincidentally the same type of surgery that Verlander had a few weeks later I believe). Took him a few weeks to get through it but in May he destroyed and June he was still really good. Still might not be that GUY anymore, although I'm not counting him out.

And yes Victor has been the better hitter of the two this year, but that's because Victor is awesome. <3 our 35 year old plodding DH.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I'm just mad because he's on a fantasy team of mine. I need him to be MIGGY...not miggy.

I mean, he's probably not going to ever be as good as he was the past two years, but he's still really good. He has 30 doubles this year so far. I'm sure a few those should be/could be HR under slightly different circumstances. He could totally go on a tear where he hits close to .500 and jacks 20 HR in a month and a half.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

The power definitely has been lacking, but his K% has gone down each month. On pace for one of his lowest HR seasons, but a 10 HR month cures all of that.

Still haven't seen his best baseball of the season imo.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

cutch dont break my heart like that again


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Springer Dinger count: 17


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

jorgovan21 said:


> Springer Dinger count: 17


I don't get why people even pitch to him. Guys begins him are garbage. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Jason Hammel and Jeff Samardzija for Addison Russell. Holy shit. :sodone


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

A's are going to be tough to beat. Halos better get Price

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

the A's are GOING IN


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Odd they would trade Russell though. Guy is a stud. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Can we fast forward 2 years so we can watch the Cubs be GOAT? :banderas


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Where's Starlin getting traded to now?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Nowhere. Russell/Baez can still move to other positions.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



peep4life said:


> A's are going to be tough to beat. Halos better get Price
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Fuck that, they've to give up alot for him and it not 100% he would sign an extension. It would be Greinke all over again, Segura , focus on the bullpen.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

MIKE TROUT IS BOSS A'F.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

BO IS SHOOK


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Now I'm even more confused than I already was. Theo has to be shipping one of Starlin/Baez out. There's no room for Russell. 3 SS's, with 1B and 3B locked down for the next 5 years. 2 spots (2B/SS) for 3 players (Castro/Baez/Russell)...


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



El Conquistador said:


> Now I'm even more confused than I already was. Theo has to be shipping one of Starlin/Baez out. There's no room for Russell. 3 SS's, with 1B and 3B locked down for the next 5 years. 2 spots (2B/SS) for 3 players (Castro/Baez/Russell)...


I'm hearing rumors of them having Rizzo at 1B, Baez at 2B, Russell at 3B, Castro at SS, and Bryant in the OF. That sounds pretty amazing if it works out.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Yeah, it's not really difficult to move a player into a corner OF spot, breh.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

ABREU BOMB ALERT!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Duplicitous Dub said:


> Fuck that, they've to give up alot for him and it not 100% he would sign an extension. It would be Greinke all over again, Segura , focus on the bullpen.


Segura isn't all that great. Aybar is better. I actually think the angels at finger I'd CJ can get his act together

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Cubbies! :mark:


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

I think the Cubs got the better part of the deal. The A's top picks in 2012 and 13. Both guys can play. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



> Alden Gonzalez @Alden_Gonzalez · 8m
> Confirming reports that #Angels are set to acquire LH Joe Thatcher & OF Tony Campana, source said. Zach Borenstein, Joey Kreihbel go to ARI.


Should help the pen.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Yep. The more bullpen help the better

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Chicago owned this trade.:mark: Fuck A's:mark: (pretty even really since one is going for it now and the other is building for the future)

Kershaw hasn't given up a run in 36 innings btw.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Kershaw is rolling but he is still only third best in team history for scoreless innings. Drysdale had 58 and Hershiser had 59.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Despite some comedic plays this year, there's definitely something different about the M's this year. Not even worried about winning the AL West, it's been obvious OAK had a stranglehold on that since preseason.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Lol, this White Sox closer situation.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Fuck the padres


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

BRANDON FUCKIN' BELT BABY. MISSED YOU BABY GIRAFFE. :mark: :mark: :mark: 

MVPOSEY :mark:

HUDSON :mark:

GIANTS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

Lol McCarthy wtf. Think his 5.01 era is bad now, wait until he has a few starts in Yankee stadium. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Not just Yankee Stadium, but also Camden, Rogers, and Fenway. That awful ERA was in a division where only Chase and Coors are hitters parks...and he didn't face a DH. I don't get why they traded for him either.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

His FIP is over a run lower than his ERA, and Nuno isn't anything big to give up. Compared to what they have it's a nice get, especially since Sabathia is probably out for the year. Biggest problem for him is he's never made more than 25 starts in a season. If he can keep the ball in the park (which is debateable) he's a solid 3 behind Tanaka and Kuroda.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

PP I was expecting far more advanced stats than that. Slightly disappointed, not gonna lie. 



Jedwin


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



MrMister said:


> Not just Yankee Stadium, but also Camden, Rogers, and Fenway. That awful ERA was in a division where only Chase and Coors are hitters parks...and he didn't face a DH. I don't get why they traded for him either.


Its not like the Yankees gave up anything special for him, Vidal Nuno has been terrible this year.. It gives them more depth in the rotation, which they need after finding out CC is most likely done for the season. 

Plus that awful ERA you're talking about is an overall better ERA than Nuno, plus moving to the AL means very little seeing as he's spent all but two years of his career in the AL. 

It's not a great trade but I also don't think its as bad as you make it out to be.

Plus his wife is smoking hot...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Did I make it out to be that bad? I just don't get why they traded from him period, even for 3 dozen hot dogs and a bag of chalk. Of all the pitchers out there...why Brandon McCarthy?

His FIP doesn't know that he gets hit HARD a lot. His FIP assumes his BABIP will normalize and really likes his 7 K rate and sub 2 BB rate (both are solid). Consistent hard contact shits all over BABIP though. If you get hit hard a lot it's your fault. His xFIP is even better at 2.89, but again at some point all the hard hits and home runs are on you. Maybe a more humid climate will help. Maybe not. NL pitchers going to Yankee Stadium/AL East don't usually do well.

Now maybe they just want a back end guy that can eat innings. McCarthy can do this.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Probably, they were hoping for that from CC, and now he's out for the year.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

It's definitely not a horrible move from the Yankees simply because they needed some starting pitching help rather badly, and at this point in the trading "season" as it were, it's probably as good a pitcher as they can realistically fetch on the open market even from a seller like Arizona because their prospects are generally all shit. And after Addison Russell is the centerpiece traded to Chicago for Samardzija, Price's price tag only swelled; the Rays front office is doubtless hunting for one of the best prospects/packages of prospects they can find for Price, and the Yankees have nothing they can even begin to use to tantalize Friedman to trade in-division. Unless they the entire farm system along with a truckload of cash to Tampa Bay to try to lure Friedman to trade David Price to them which seems like a very remote possibility. McCarthy's certainly being hit hard and Yankee Stadium/the AL East is probably not a good match for him at all _but_ it's a completely understandable move because Nuno is borderline useless and McCarthy could provide some value if he simply eats innings as stated above. The surest way for the Yankees to fall out of the AL East race would be for their bullpen to continue to be taxed by a wildly inconsistent-at-best rotation outside of Tanaka. Also, it's conceivable that McCarthy is the kind of finesse pitcher going forward who actually benefits from pitching in the AL vs. the NL, some of McCarthy's worst outings have been against teams like the Giants and Brewers who tend to hit for higher contact rates earlier in counts. He has a 5.01 ERA but a 2.89 xFIP. 

Frankly, the big loser in this deal is Arizona. As usual Towers fails to deliver anything of substantive value to his organization, squandering one of his very best trade chips at a time when the Diamondbacks need to reset their timetable. The only thing the Diamondbacks get in this is a light dose of financial relief. 

From Cashman's perspective, this deal falls more under the category of, "Why _wouldn't_ you do it?" Minimal loss of anything you possess for someone in McCarthy who just might be able to help you.

___________________

"BEANE GOING ALL IN" would probably be my MLB Thread Title for the moment. The 4th of July Trade signifies what I already knew, which is that he sees that the A's have roughly two more years or so in this current window to win a World Series and he's going to do everything in his power to win a ring. In that sense, Addison Russell was completely expendable, seeing as how he is not in this championship window picture. However, if the A's fail to deliver a World Series Championship Trophy or at least an American League Pennant and Addison Russell becomes the North Side Troy Tulowitzki that many scouts believe he can and will become, it becomes an "L" in Beane's column. :side:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



MrMister said:


> Did I make it out to be that bad? I just don't get why they traded from him period, even for 3 dozen hot dogs and a bag of chalk. Of all the pitchers out there...why Brandon McCarthy?
> 
> *His FIP doesn't know that he gets hit HARD a lot. His FIP assumes his BABIP will normalize and really likes his 7 K rate and sub 2 BB rate (both are solid). Consistent hard contact shits all over BABIP though. If you get hit hard a lot it's your fault. His xFIP is even better at 2.89, but again at some point all the hard hits and home runs are on you. Maybe a more humid climate will help. Maybe not. NL pitchers going to Yankee Stadium/AL East don't usually do well.*
> 
> Now maybe they just want a back end guy that can eat innings. McCarthy can do this.


My mind is blown by this analysis.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

:banderas Timmeh.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Timmeh, why do you give up a hit to the Padres for the first time in 13 innings? I am disappoint.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Lincecum is becoming the Giants best pitcher again. 23 1/3 scoreless innings is pretty damn good. He has beaten the Padres 3 times this season and has been the bright spot during a month long Giants slump. Lincecum is 16-6 career against San Diego in 29 career starts. Hey San Diego, *WHO'S YOUR PADRE?!*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



MrMister said:


> Did I make it out to be that bad? I just don't get why they traded from him period, even for 3 dozen hot dogs and a bag of chalk. Of all the pitchers out there...why Brandon McCarthy?
> 
> His FIP doesn't know that he gets hit HARD a lot. His FIP assumes his BABIP will normalize and really likes his 7 K rate and sub 2 BB rate (both are solid). Consistent hard contact shits all over BABIP though. If you get hit hard a lot it's your fault. His xFIP is even better at 2.89, but again at some point all the hard hits and home runs are on you. Maybe a more humid climate will help. Maybe not. NL pitchers going to Yankee Stadium/AL East don't usually do well.
> 
> Now maybe they just want a back end guy that can eat innings. McCarthy can do this.


He's got the 6th highest GB% which helps him out in that regard. Granted, NY's defense is worse than Arizona's, but he's due for some positive regression with HR/FB (20% this year compared to 10% career). I'm not saying it's the deal of the deadline, but for Nino it's pretty obvious this was a smart move.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



MrMister said:


> Did I make it out to be that bad? I just don't get why they traded from him period, even for 3 dozen hot dogs and a bag of chalk. *Of all the pitchers out there*...why Brandon McCarthy?


Who did you want them to target? They don't have that many trade pieces for any of the top end pitchers available right now. They clearly needed someone to eat some innings behind Tanaka and Kurodo.




Perfect Poster said:


> He's got the 6th highest GB% which helps him out in that regard. Granted, NY's defense is worse than Arizona's, but he's due for some positive regression with HR/FB (20% this year compared to 10% career). I'm not saying it's the deal of the deadline, *but for Nino it's pretty obvious this was a smart move.*


Exactly. I don't understand why this trade is even getting this much talk.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Seems we're still talking about it because you guys keep quoting me. I really couldn't care less about this trade. I already said McCarthy can eat innings. That's all he'll give them; he's not good this year and might not ever be good again. I didn't realize how hurt they were at SP though.

Maybe he can start inducing weaker contact. He'll have to in the AL East. If you have 7 K rate and a sub 2 BB rate and your ERA is 5+, you're getting hit hard (because again those rates are good).


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

New thread name, Trout And The Boys :side:

Either way, those Angels! :banderas


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Over/under 30 hr for Springer?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I think he will hit at least 30.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I had the over/under at 17.5..he's now AT 17...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Over

32 HR imo



William Murderface said:


> New thread name, Trout And The Boys :side:
> 
> Either way, those Angels! :banderas


Wow, the Angels have the 2nd best record in baseball behind the A's.

TRET


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Trout and Miggy scared of THE BIG FUCK in the Derby


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Wait a sec, Chris Sale is not on the All Star roster? Neither is Kluber. That's fucked up. Kluber I almost understand since most people still don't know who he is (he's been great this year though and should be on the roster). Sale though? He's arguably the best pitcher in the AL.

Lester and Burly are having good seasons, but neither are as good as Sale. Sale and Kluber over Lester and Burly imo.

edit: At least Goldy got the 1B votes. It would've been ridiculous had he not been the starter since he's the best 1B in both leagues.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Just got back from my week road trip. I went to see the Toledo Mud Hens and the all time leader in homeruns in the minors on their team. Kind of sad that he's the all time leader...just means he's been in the minors forever. Also, I thought I was looking at the White Sox averages while at that game, my god they can't hit. Their pitcher though was amazing, Robbie Ray, I'd expect to see him on Detroit's roster soon. I know he was up earlier in the year but got sent back down.

I also went to see the Pirates get dominated by Arizona on Thursday.



Sale not making the All Star Team pisses me off. Hopefully the coaches pick him after people drop out/ injuries.


Alexi made the all star game, should be the starting SS, but cause of Jeter....he gets the D.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Reds had Jay Bruce making his first ever start at 1st base tonight. They have so far downplayed it, and made a point of mentioning different guys needing a day off for different reasons. Lots of people in this city are not buying it though. Anyone who has been watching Joey Votto play the past few weeks know he is in really bad shape. He is not even at 50% right now, and shouldn't be playing until after the All-Star break, if at all any time soon.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



MrMister said:


> Wait a sec, Chris Sale is not on the All Star roster? Neither is Kluber. That's fucked up. Kluber I almost understand since most people still don't know who he is (he's been great this year though and should be on the roster). Sale though? He's arguably the best pitcher in the AL.
> 
> Lester and Burly are having good seasons, but neither are as good as Sale. Sale and Kluber over Lester and Burly imo.
> 
> edit: At least Goldy got the 1B votes. It would've been ridiculous had he not been the starter since he's the best 1B in both leagues.


Fuck Kluber, what about Garrett! :trout


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Richards over Burly sure why not. He's been fantastic this year I agree and is deserving of being on the All Star roster.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

BUEHRLE

STOP MARGINALIZING THE FORMER WHITE SOX GOAT.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Now James Russell is pitching for the Cubs?!?!?!

It doesn't even seem like that long ago I remember watching his dad pitch. I'm seeing all these former players' kids nowadays - former players that I remember watching when I wasn't even a kid myself. Damn this makes me feel old. :sad:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



El Conquistador said:


> BUEHRLE
> 
> STOP MARGINALIZING THE FORMER WHITE SOX GOAT.


U before E before H before R before L before R like in BUERHLE.


fuark i still botched it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

It's Burley.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

It's Mark.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Pratchett said:


> Reds had Jay Bruce making his first ever start at 1st base tonight. They have so far downplayed it, and made a point of mentioning different guys needing a day off for different reasons. Lots of people in this city are not buying it though. Anyone who has been watching Joey Votto play the past few weeks know he is in really bad shape. He is not even at 50% right now, and shouldn't be playing until after the All-Star break, if at all any time soon.


That must be really shitty, being a diehard fan of an organization that lies to its fans about its players' injuries and health, trotting clearly banged up, injured guys out there and obfuscating whenever the subject of an actually sidelined player does somehow come up among the agents of the Politburo... to the point where you can no longer trust anything the organization posits on the matter of injuries. 

Yeah. Can't imagine how much that must suck. 

/cries

________________________

:lincecum2 

Holy fuck that smiley rules. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Weaver leaves with a sore back and Shoemaker comes in and wins again for the Halos :banderas


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



DesolationRow said:


> That must be really shitty, being a diehard fan of an organization that lies to its fans about its players' injuries and health, trotting clearly banged up, injured guys out there and obfuscating whenever the subject of an actually sidelined player does somehow come up among the agents of the Politburo... to the point where you can no longer trust anything the organization posits on the matter of injuries.
> 
> Yeah. Can't imagine how much that must suck.
> 
> /cries


brb, need to get a band-aid for the cut I got from that sarcasm :side:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

*1 behind the Cards & 4 behind the Brewers. The day will get here soon enough *

*Billy Hamilton*:moyes1


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I love Deso's patronizing tone when some people in here would do to Miami the same things Loria has :draper2


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

OZUNA YOU STUD

:mark:

TENTH HOME RUN IN 7TH INNING OR LATER

:mark:

VOTE FOR HITS


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

*The NL wild card race is tighter than a virgins ass :lol.

Braves & Giants are neck and neck, the Cards are a ½ game back, the Reds are 1 game back, and the Pirates gaining momentum ( now just 2 games back ).*


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Springer Dinger count: 18


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Tanakakaka on the DL.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Disaster season for the yanks :jose

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



₵A$H®;36526146 said:


> *1 behind the Cards & 4 behind the Brewers. The day will get here soon enough *
> 
> *Billy Hamilton*:moyes1


I honestly did not expect Hamilton to be playing like he is. He has had the potential, but seeing it is another thing altogether. He is much better defensively than I thought he would be, and hitting wise he is coming around a lot faster than I had hoped. I don't think anyone really imagined he would have the arm that he does out there in CF being a former shortstop.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Pratchett said:


> I honestly did not expect Hamilton to be playing like he is. He has had the potential, but seeing it is another thing altogether. He is much better defensively than I thought he would be, and hitting wise he is coming around a lot faster than I had hoped. I don't think anyone really imagined he would have the arm that he does out there in CF being a former shortstop.


*Not just him, but the whole team kicked it into another gear. I knew they'll gain ground on the Brewers sooner or later. Reds got this.*

*Special shout out to Jay Bruce. His bat is red hot.*


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

ABREU BOMB ALERT.




Fuck. This. White. Sox. Bullpen.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Springer Dinger count: 19


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



jorgovan21 said:


> Springer Dinger count: 19





Adam Dunn Jr. here....19 home runs... .238 AVG...well at least Adam Dunn hit over .240 early in his career...barely.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Yes, but Springer's a rookie, Dunn, while awesome is a travelled veteran, big difference.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Better than Mark Reynolds BA, not quite the swipes though, which was always odd for Reynolds and his abysmal BA and K rates.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Being compared to Adam Dunn isn't an insult. Obviously he wasn't/isn't a five tool player, but he was a supreme slugger for a good clip.

Springer has speed and is pretty solid in CF. So yeah lol @ in any way trying to diminish what Springer has done so far in the big leagues.


Rangers are finishing last in the AL West btw. They might have the worst record in baseball when it's all said and one. Ian Kinsler curse IMO.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



MrMister said:


> Rangers are finishing last in the AL West btw. They might have the worst record in baseball when it's all said and one. Ian Kinsler curse IMO.


Don't say I didn't warn you when the season started MRMR.



Perfect Poster said:


> Injuries scare me. Their rotation looks like crap (Yu aside) and their bottom of the order is crap right now with injuries. And one of these years I expect the Angels to be in playoff contention and Seattle because I think their young pitching and under the radar offense will carry them.
> 
> Plus LOLFUCKTEXAS.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I'd compare watching Abreau to watching Wily Mo Pena bop 20 dingers in 2 months in AAA a couple years ago, was :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Perfect Poster said:


> Don't say I didn't warn you when the season started MRMR.


Botched trades and injuries. I knew they weren't a contender due to what would be awful pitching. I was expecting more from Fielder and Rios though. Beltre is still Beltre and he's the only good hitter Texas has.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Dear MLB teams,

Please take Gordon Beckham.

Sincerely,

White Sox fans


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

*J.J. Hoover blows... It's alright though. Can't win them all...

Huge series versus Pirates starting tomorrow. Hope Phillips gets better a.s.a.p.*


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Yo, Quintana is the next Santana...minus injuries...hopefully.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Wish the game would have been on TV. Things got heated up in the 9th inning.

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article/cin/benches-clear-in-cubs-reds-finale?ymd=20140710&content_id=84042346&vkey=news_cin


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Pratchett said:


> Wish the game would have been on TV. Things got heated up in the 9th inning.
> 
> http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article/cin/benches-clear-in-cubs-reds-finale?ymd=20140710&content_id=84042346&vkey=news_cin





About time something for the Cubs heated up.


....that's one way to end a perfect game...not giving a pitch on the outside corner.


My god, Boston starting to pay off the umps so they can get above .500? Quintana should still have this perfect game going, instead back to back walks on terrible calls.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Finally santiago gets run support.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Damn now Lucroy is starting the All Star game :banderas. 

Awesome to see Gomez, Ramirez, and Lucroy starting for the NL.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

SANTIAGO GETS HIS FIRST WIN :hb


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Angels put a fierce beatdown on my RAAAngers.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Abreu tweaked his ankle, but still in the game. DONT GO ON THE DL AGAIN.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

*What an fuckin comeback that was* bama4

*This one belongs to the Reds!*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



MrMister said:


> Angels put a fierce beatdown on my RAAAngers.


 Richards is a fucking stud :banderas


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

TIMMEEEEHHHHH


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

TIMMEH

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*










:bow

*Billy Hamilton the Nightcrawler* :evil:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



₵A$H®;36649890 said:


> :bow
> 
> *Billy Hamilton the Nightcrawler* :evil:


Of all the games I had to miss, it would have to be last night's game 

Sometimes I hate being a "responsible" parent :side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

The kid is good. Billy Hamilton has been tasked with learning so much at the big league level, the amount of progress he has made in the first half of 2014 is sincerely rather amazing. If he can just get on base a _little_ bit more than he is, which seems more than plausible simply gauging him by eyeballing his at-bats and generally improving approach, you suddenly have an elite baserunner, a (for now, anyway) plus-defensive centerfielder (!) though with defensive metrics who knows what that means going forward but you have to enjoy it for now, especially since he was converted from shortstop and a slightly-better-than-average hitter, all of which combined equals a damned good player.

Unless Gregory Polanco has some kind of monster second half for the Pirates, I'm not seeing who blocks Hamilton for NL Rookie of the Year. Unless Hamilton craters in the second half and the more I see of him the less likely I find that.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



₵A$H®;36649890 said:


> :bow
> 
> *Billy Hamilton the Nightcrawler* :evil:


my reaction


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Duplicitous Dub said:


> Richards is a fucking stud :banderas


It's crazy he's not on the All Star team. He's been the 3rd best pitcher in AL besides Felix and Tanaka. Plus he's on the 2nd best team in baseball. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

How is Alfredo Simon not on the team? 2.70 ERA and leading the NL with 12 wins? 

He better get picked as an alternate because Cueto won't be able to pitch :cuss:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Just read about Segura's 9 month old son passing away, that is terrible :jose Cant even imagine what he is going through.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Duplicitous Dub said:


> Just read about Segura's 9 month old son passing away, that is terrible :jose Cant even imagine what he is going through.


Just saw that too. Awful.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Why is Texas so bad? They have the hitting, they have the pitching, I just don't understand it.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Duplicitous Dub said:


> Just read about Segura's 9 month old son passing away, that is terrible :jose Cant even imagine what he is going through.


Yeah I just heard about that. Horrible news.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Why is Texas so bad? They have the hitting, they have the pitching, I just don't understand it.


They don't have either. Beside Yu the rotation is crap due to injuries. And besides Beltre and Rios the lineup is weak too

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Rios is kinda garbage this year. No power at all. He's got an empty .300 BA.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Pratchett said:


> How is Alfredo Simon not on the team? 2.70 ERA and leading the NL with 12 wins?
> 
> He better get picked as an alternate because Cueto won't be able to pitch :cuss:


*He's been amazing. Him along with Cueto & Bailey* :banderas


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Having the second worst team Era in baseball is probably the main problem. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Yeah they get shelled nightly. Hitting is nowhere near good enough to out score anyone consistently. I think the hitting sucks actually. They're a terrible team this year.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

ABREU BOMB ALERT


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Pratchett said:


> How is Alfredo Simon not on the team? 2.70 ERA and leading the NL with 12 wins?
> 
> He better get picked as an alternate because Cueto won't be able to pitch :cuss:


Because using wins as a judgment of a pitchers talent is a bad idea? There's some snubs but he's not one of them.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Perfect Poster said:


> Because using wins as a judgment of a pitchers talent is a bad idea? There's some snubs but he's not one of them.


It's not just about wins. Comparing the year he has had to other guys taken on the team, I think that yes, he did deserve to go. Especially when he could replace a teammate that is unable to play in the game. He has a lower BA against and WHIP than Greinke, Bumbarner, Ross and Zimmerman. He's given up fewer hits and had more Quality starts than them also.

I suppose you could say the same thing about guys like Lincecum and Lohse also this year. But of course I am going to feel more for one of my guys. 
Just wanted you to know I am not judging by wins alone.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Rodney replaces Price on All Star team, not Richards. Smh

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

*ANOTHER 4+ RUN COMEBACK!!!!! WHO ARE THESE GUYS!!!!! LETS GO REDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TODD FRAZIER :mark:*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Pratchett said:


> It's not just about wins. Comparing the year he has had to other guys taken on the team, I think that yes, he did deserve to go. Especially when he could replace a teammate that is unable to play in the game. He has a lower BA against and WHIP than Greinke, Bumbarner, Ross and Zimmerman. He's given up fewer hits and had more Quality starts than them also.
> 
> I suppose you could say the same thing about guys like Lincecum and Lohse also this year. But of course I am going to feel more for one of my guys.
> Just wanted you to know I am not judging by wins alone.


Ross I'm pretty sure was the Padres only seletion (everyone needs one) so bringing him into the discussion doesn't exactly work.

As for the other 3 you listed, his ERA is only slightly lower, and his FIP and WAR are both significantly worse. Plus he's not nearly as exciting/intriguing of a name as those others. those guys are all 1's or 2's. Simon is like a 4 or 5 that is just pitching over his head at the moment.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

*Ahhhhhh fuck you McCutchen...*


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



King Kai Guy said:


>


Yeah um the guys best friend just lost his son, so you'd be a little upset too.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Perfect Poster said:


> Ross I'm pretty sure was the Padres only seletion (everyone needs one) so bringing him into the discussion doesn't exactly work.
> 
> As for the other 3 you listed, his ERA is only slightly lower, and his FIP and WAR are both significantly worse. Plus he's not nearly as exciting/intriguing of a name as those others. those guys are all 1's or 2's. Simon is like a 4 or 5 that is just pitching over his head at the moment.


I wasn't saying he deserved to be there more than they did. Just making a comparison to show he does deserve to be considered. And why would it matter if he is a 4 or a 5? He is having a great year and would be higher in the rotation on just about any other team in baseball.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Pratchett said:


> I wasn't saying he deserved to be there more than they did. Just making a comparison to show he does deserve to be considered. And why would it matter if he is a 4 or a 5? He is having a great year and would be higher in the rotation on just about any other team in baseball.


Eh, not really. He's a nice story but there's a reason he's a 33 year old who's never thrown more IP than he already has this year. He's done nice work but I wouldn't say he's one of the 15 best pitchers in the NL this year.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

HENDO IN THE AS GAME :jordan2


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Hades1313 said:


> Yeah um the guys best friend just lost his son, so you'd be a little upset too.


Plus losing 7 straight games doesn't help either.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Anton Chigurh said:


> Plus losing 7 straight games doesn't help either.


No it doesn't


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Hades1313 said:


> No it doesn't


I wouldn't want to be in that clubhouse.. But maybe this brings these guys together and closer to one another, hopefully something good comes from this.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Wins are important man, remember that time Javy Lopez won the Cy Young? Oh wait...


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Hudson to replace Bumgardner who pitches today. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Simon did make the roster after all. He's deserving.

Gomez is obviously no Bo Jackson. It's ok GOGO no one is.

HR DERBY:mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

*Damn rain delay... Cueto was really working them too...*


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



₵A$H®;36693626 said:


> *Damn rain delay... Cueto was really working them too...*


What surprised me so far was the pitching of Liriano. It didn't seem like he had anything but he managed to get himself out of trouble several times. He made some pretty good pitches to get out of that last inning. Reds should be leading 7-1 at least by now.



MrMister said:


> Simon did make the roster after all. He's deserving.


:dance



> Gomez is obviously no Bo Jackson. It's ok GOGO no one is.
> 
> HR DERBY:mark:


Todd Frazier is going to have his brother throwing to him in the HR Derby :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I love that Tulo picked Frazier. Frazier isn't that big of a guy but he can destroy baseballs. I don't remember the exact stats, but Frazier's batted ball distance is elite. It's up there with Giancarlo. Also really glad Stanton agreed to do it.

NL: Tulo, Stanton, Puig, Frazier, Morneau

AL: JOSEPH, Cespedes, Jones, Dozier, Donaldson


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

THE BIG FUCK scared Trout away :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I want a Stanton v Joey Bats final.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

What do you guys make of Casey McGhee's season? I'm disappointed by his HR/FB being 1.1, especially considering that he has been shown to be able to hit for power.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



King Kai Guy said:


> What do you guys make of Casey McGhee's season? I'm disappointed by his HR/FB being 1.1, especially considering that he has been shown to be able to hit for power.


Kinda weird that he has only 1 HR, but you gotta like a .319 AVG and 53 RBIs


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Hades1313 said:


> Kinda weird that he has only 1 HR, but you gotta like a *.319 ERA and 53 RBIs*


*ERA*? Damn pitching and getting all those RBIs? Ah, just kidding, but he has been getting on base and is lucky to hit behind Stanton, giving him all those opportunities. He is hitting .400 wRISP, if I recall correctly.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

He's been really lucky. That's all. Good for him. You need luck in this game.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



King Kai Guy said:


> *ERA*? Damn pitching and getting all those RBIs? Ah, just kidding, but he has been getting on base and is lucky to hit behind Stanton, giving him all those opportunities. He is hitting .400 wRISP, if I recall correctly.


Lol woops, missed that one.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Brock Holt with a casual 5-6 day. Killin it.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

*Reds facing the Yankee's July 18th.* :bosh

*Don't really play against those guys a whole lot. Should be fun.*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Uh, tomorrow is the All-Star Break and HR Derby.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

*I got the dates mixed up for some reason ( reading the Reds website wrong ). Wtf. That was a brain fart :lol. Edited.*


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Make-a-Wish kid's first pitch makes 50 cent look like a chump...http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=11211303&ex_cid=sportscenterTW


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*










DEM BOYZ. En route to the ASG in LORIA'S PRIVATE $600,000,000 JET. 

HITS MCGEHEE should have been with 'em. :cussin:

Much needed break for the rest of the team. Bullpen needs the time off. Hitting has reached 2013 levels of crap the last few weeks. Figures we beat St. Louis 2 outta 3 and then go on a 1-5 stretch against the D'Backs and Mets. 

Should be a fun ASG. Maybe the HR Derby will get Stanton going for the 2nd half, he's been horrible lately. Getting killed on the low and away stuff again. 

SHANE GREENE for the Yankees though. His stuff was _filthy_ last night.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

HI MR


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

My agent has his phone near him, heard the White Sox might be calling him soon to sign me for their bullpen.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Duplicitous Dub said:


> HI MR


RAAAngers have the worst record in the major leagues.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

MVPOSEY 

BUMGARNER

2 GRAND SLAMS

FIRST TIME IN MLB HISTORY THE STARTING CATCHER AND STARTING PITCHER EACH HIT A GRAND SLAM IN ONE GAME

I WAS THERE

GOT MY ANGEL PAGAN WALK-OFF-INSIDE-THE-PARK-HOME-RUN BOBBLEHEAD; I WAS AT THAT GAME, TOO

GIANTS

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Not too shabby.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Left-handed batters must accelerate their bat speed by approximately 10.5% in order to combat the small "mini-cyclones" that accumulate from the funneling of wind between those downtown buildings into Target Field. 

Otherwise, lefties may lose up to 45 feet on their average fly ball distance at Target Field in conditions such as the ones we see before us today at Target Field.

Rooting for Stanton, by the way. :side:


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I wish they had Bob Ueker call the home run derby instead of Berman's annoying ass


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Metallica needs some work... https://music.yahoo.com/news/enter-...-sportscenter-ad-140051225-rolling-stone.html


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Did Puig really hit 0 homers? I'm watching RAW


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

*TODD FRAZIER* :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

It's tough for me to watch this Derby...the commentary is putting me to sleep.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Did Puig really hit 0 homers? I'm watching RAW


This is correct because Puig sucks!

Todd Frazier going for it all. We're guaranteed another right-handed Home Run Derby champion. Will Cespedes successfully defend his crown?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I bet Frank Thomas can come back and hit more home runs in one round than some of these players have...





HE HIT THE BALL SO HIGH IT STARTED TO RAIN. God this commentary sucks.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Eh.

Yoenis Cespedes burying the opposition. A reign of terror has begun.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

That black chick was scared as hell to talk on the mic.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Berman is so bad and has only gotten worse.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Choices for best All-Star Game ever? Let's examine with thorough objectivity:












So many more like Mays being GOAT and McCovey hitting two homers in one ASG or Bonds and company being awesome in 1993 but the videos either suck or aren't around or whatever, anyway I think it's 2012 'cause like it was fucking awesome and shit.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

^ Forgot bout Bryce Harper :lmao

Braun though :mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

This game is shaping up to be one of the better in recent memory.


----------



## Jinnox (Dec 15, 2011)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Why are some of the players wearing neon yellow? Like neon yellow sleeves, cleats...?


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Waino repping for my boys in that first inning. :side: 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



TomahawkJock said:


> This game is shaping up to be one of the better in recent memory.


Hold up, hold up, hold up, *TJ*, I'mma let you finish, but the 2012 Major League Baseball All-Star Game was the greatest All-Star Game of all time. 

Cardinals throwing this shit just to fuck with the Giants. Cards know the Giants are going to the World Series this year and they want to screw with their HFA. :no:

Wainwright and Neshek were well-coached. *LC* was right all along. #CardsConspiracy


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Tony La Russa coached the NL Team in 2012, which was also the year the Giants won the World Series. :side:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

*Time for the Reds to break away from the pack. This should be a fun series against the Yankees. *


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

White Sox to only lose 10 games in the second half. They're going to have the best bullpen ever.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

*I love the optimism. But I sense that's probably sarcasm :lol.*


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



₵A$H®;36915066 said:


> *I love the optimism. But I sense that's probably sarcasm :lol.*





Yea, it's sarcasm . Anyways, I'm going to the game July 22nd...1st row, right by the 3rd base dugout.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Don't get hit by a line drive.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

*The Brewers, Pirates, & the Cards all won today while we drop one in NY.* :lel *here we go...*


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I hate the Central this year. I really do. I hope it all ends up in a four team brawl on the field with Cueto kicking people in the back, Braun running around with syringes injecting people, Yadi talking some bullshit in Spanish, and CUTCH trying to calm the whole situation like the good guy that he is.

This is how the Central should be solved.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

TomahawkJock said:


> I hate the Central this year. I really do. I hope it all ends up in a four team brawl on the field with Cueto kicking people in the back, Braun running around with syringes injecting people, Yadi talking some bullshit in Spanish, and CUTCH trying to calm the whole situation like the good guy that he is.
> 
> This is how the Central should be solved.


Only if Chris Carpenter can come out there screaming obscenities at everyone like the good old days.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

CRAWFORD/MORSE/MVPOSEY/PANDA/PENCE/PANIK/BELT/BLANCO/BUMGARNER

GIANTS

BACK IN FIRST PLACE BY A .001 WINNING PERCENTAGE 



Spoiler: Hey TJ



Thanks, Cards. :side:




Also... LOL Astros. Damn. Although to be fair, Aiken's people are apparently crazy. Take the $5 million next time, if there is a next time which there almost surely will not be.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

White Sox starting out the year strong... 1-0.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Everyone is tired in Anaheim except for our bad-ass bullpen of course.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Springer Dinger count: 20


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Sidewinder400 said:


> White Sox starting out the year strong... 1-0.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Now 2-0. Hope they go on a nice winning streak here.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Mariners are just smashing it early.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Nothing good ever happens when Aroldis Chapman goes in to pitch in a tie game.

*EVER.* :no:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

It was the right decision by Price. May have gotten out of it too had they fielded that popup cleanly.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I didn't see the game, but yeah, you can never blame a pitcher for his fielders failing.

Oddly, a pitcher failing in the field produces unearned runs. This makes no sense.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Who the fuck is this Padre pitcher throwing a no hitter against the Mets.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

DENIED!


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I never said it was Chapman's fault. My point it that virtually every time he goes into a game where the score is tied, the Reds end up losing. This has been happening for years. You would think someone else would have spotted the pattern by now. I don't know if it is mental on his part, but for what ever reason, Chapman pitching in a tie game = the other team scoring. I cannot recall the last time it didn't happen like that.

It doesn't matter that a teammate didn't catch an easy out. He allowed a runner on base, let him steal 2nd unchecked, and threw a wild pitch that caused the runner to go to third. So he is not completely blameless himself.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Pratchett said:


> I never said it was Chapman's fault. My point it that virtually every time he goes into a game where the score is tied, the Reds end up losing. This has been happening for years. You would think someone else would have spotted the pattern by now. I don't know if it is mental on his part, but for what ever reason, Chapman pitching in a tie game = the other team scoring. I cannot recall the last time it didn't happen like that.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter that a teammate didn't catch an easy out. He allowed a runner on base, let him steal 2nd unchecked, and threw a wild pitch that caused the runner to go to third. So he is not completely blameless himself.



This is with like almost every closer that comes in a tie game though.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Pratchett said:


> I never said it was Chapman's fault. My point it that virtually every time he goes into a game where the score is tied, the Reds end up losing. This has been happening for years. You would think someone else would have spotted the pattern by now. I don't know if it is mental on his part, but for what ever reason, Chapman pitching in a tie game = the other team scoring. I cannot recall the last time it didn't happen like that.
> 
> It doesn't matter that a teammate didn't catch an easy out. He allowed a runner on base, let him steal 2nd unchecked, and threw a wild pitch that caused the runner to go to third. So he is not completely blameless himself.


In non save situations last season, he had a 1.90 ERA and .803 WHIP. In the 17 games he pitched where it was tied, hitters had an OPS of .294 (only 50 PA, but he's a reliever and doesn't come into these situations that much anyway).

In non save situations in 2012, he had a .39 ERA and .696 WHIP. In the 11 games where it was tied, hitters had an OPS of .497.

So no, this hasn't been happening for years.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I didn't even know Chapman has been in the league "for years" :side:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Perfect Poster said:


> So no, this hasn't been happening for years.


You keep on telling yourself that.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

If you want to be hard headed about it and rely on a few anecdotal examples where it hasn't worked out, fine. Because that's clearly all you got, since none of the data seems to support your claims. LOL @ you.

:verlander not completely awful tonight. Actually drawing a few swings and misses and has hit 96 on the gun. He was able to limit the damage in his one bad inning to only two, but some insurance would be nice.

EDIT: Fucking Parra.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

According to MLB fancave, it is the 10 year anniversary of this web gem.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Perfect Poster said:


> If you want to be hard headed about it and rely on a few anecdotal examples where it hasn't worked out, fine. Because that's clearly all you got, since none of the data seems to support your claims. LOL @ you.
> 
> :verlander not completely awful tonight. Actually drawing a few swings and misses and has hit 96 on the gun. He was able to limit the damage in his one bad inning to only two, but some insurance would be nice.
> 
> EDIT: Fucking Parra.




Verlander stopped taking his roids this year. Also...White Sox 3-1 to start the year. Hell yea. I'll be at the game today to watch them start out 4-1. I wonder if I made a sign that says "Abreu Bomb Alert" if I would get like strip searched the the FBI at the game.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Headley to the Bronx


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Last night's Phillies-Giants game was about as crazy a game as the Gigantes have had this season. Everybody on both teams hit singles, singles, singles. Then Adam Duvall hit a huge home run! And the Giants' bullpen returned to glory, pitching lights out for six innings after a weary Ryan Vogelsong (who's been stellar this year since late April based on all expectations) could not go any more.

Bad news? Matt Cain is broken and Dan Uggla will probably become the de facto starting second baseman in a few days.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



VRsick said:


> According to MLB fancave, it is the 10 year anniversary of this web gem.


This STILL cracks me up:lol

MANNY


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Fuck you Moustakas.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

*Loss 5 straight after the all-star break. Of course. At least we're ahead of the Cubs...:lol.

Why do I even fuckin bother...*


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Complete hypothetical - what about trading Starlin to the Yankees? Think it would suit both the Cubs and Bronx Bombers. I'm sure NY's farm system is depleted, but hey, never know.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



DesolationRow said:


> Last night's Phillies-Giants game was about as crazy a game as the Gigantes have had this season


SOMEBODY SPOKE TOO SOON!

Timmy coming in to save the game? A few days after LOSING TO THE MARLINS? 6 hours?! 9 pitchers?! That has to top that one from Monday night.

HEADLEY wasn't even at the stadium to start the game and walks off for the Yanks.

THE HOES win in Oakland.

Crazy night indeed. 

Also, if anyone hasn't seen deGrom pitch for the Mets... get around to it. Reppin' them FLAWDA boys proudly.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I am currently eating nachoes next to Drew Hutchison.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Job well done Brewers. Nice job on sweeping the Reds and staying in 1st.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Headley to the Yankees! :mark: I'm late but never late than never right? He drives in the winning run in his debut? Wooo! :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

lolcolon


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Jorgo, I'm sad that Springer Dinger is out for this weekend series we have coming up. Was looking forward to seeing him for a few games. Still looking forward to checking out the young Stros. I'm calling it now; Ozuna is going to take a tumble tracking down a fly ball on that hill in center.

Hendo gotta come out strong tomorrow so we can take 3 outta 4 from the BRAVOS first and foremost.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

How true is the rumor of the Rangers willing to trade Andrus and Darvish :hmm:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

HUNTER FUCKING PENCE.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Attended last nights Jays game. Pretty much thought the game was over when Papi hit the 3 run dinger in the first. We had KAWASAKI hitting fucking 6th (lol @ that) which pretty much shows how mangled our line up is right now. Nice win for the Jays none the less though.

I'm not sure if this is the first time I've seen Anthony Gose play live but I am really starting to love him. Not because he has off the charts stats but he makes the pitchers actually earn the outs. Takes pitches, works the count, may strike out a lot (not that much really I don't think) but for a #9 hitter he does his job amazingly. If it ever comes down to him or Rasmus I really hope they don't fuck that one up.



JM said:


> I am currently eating nachoes next to Drew Hutchison.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Bump. Plz get excited about this and ask me WHERE WHAT HOW questions.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Duplicitous Dub said:


> How true is the rumor of the Rangers willing to trade Andrus and Darvish :hmm:


Earlier they said that they'll take offers on anyone. That included Darvish or Beltre, which would include Elvis by default. I'm fine with trading anyone as long as it's a good trade. Last one went REALLY bad (which I didn't think was this bad at the time).


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



JM said:


> Attended last nights Jays game. Pretty much thought the game was over when Papi hit the 3 run dinger in the first. We had KAWASAKI hitting fucking 6th (lol @ that) which pretty much shows how mangled our line up is right now. Nice win for the Jays none the less though.
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the first time I've seen Anthony Gose play live but I am really starting to love him. Not because he has off the charts stats but he makes the pitchers actually earn the outs. Takes pitches, works the count, may strike out a lot (not that much really I don't think) but for a #9 hitter he does his job amazingly. If it ever comes down to him or Rasmus I really hope they don't fuck that one up.
> 
> ...


Where what how in the flying fuark is such a thing even possible? Is this real life? Pls respond.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Hi Flex. I was eating at St. Louis Bar and Grill across from Roger's Centre SKYDOME yesterday afternoon at about 2pm or whenever I made the post in this thread. I see next to us two guys with 2 glasses of water on their tables. I thought this was strange, obvious GEEKS. Little did I know, after a closer look the one guy was JAYS pitcher DREW HUTCHISON. I creeped a couple photos like a creep. Then there burgers came and they were no longer GEEKS. I'm not sure who the other guy was but he paid. Drew's got himself a sugar daddy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I bet the other guy was former Cowboys spare Chad Hutchinson.

Why did that Rogers guy ruin the name of SKYDOME btw?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Because he's a cunt that wants us all to live in Mr. Rogers neighborhood. 

RIP btw.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



JM said:


> Hi Flex. I was eating at St. Louis Bar and Grill across from Roger's Centre SKYDOME yesterday afternoon at about 2pm or whenever I made the post in this thread. I see next to us two guys with 2 glasses of water on their tables. I thought this was strange, obvious GEEKS. Little did I know, after a closer look the one guy was JAYS pitcher DREW HUTCHISON. I creeped a couple photos like a creep. Then there burgers came and they were no longer GEEKS. I'm not sure who the other guy was but he paid. Drew's got himself a sugar daddy.


10/10 would read again, chap.

Good thing Drew has found a provider. He will need one permanently with the way he has been pitching recently.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



rotoworld said:


> CBS Sports' Jon Heyman reports that the Cubs are "trying to trade" Edwin Jackson.
> 
> It won't be easy, as Jackson has posted a 5.22 ERA over 51 starts for the Cubs and is due about $26 million through the 2016 season. However, the right-hander is durable and has flashed upside in the past, so it's possible the Cubs might find a taker as long as they're willing to eat most of the contract. The Yankees have been mentioned as possible suitors of Jackson, though that might change now that they've acquired Chris Capuano.


fpalm

Who was the fucker that was trying to tell me that Edwin Jackson received "the going rate" for a pitcher of his caliber when we signed him?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



El Conquistador said:


> fpalm
> 
> Who was the fucker that was trying to tell me that Edwin Jackson received "the going rate" for a pitcher of his caliber when we signed him?



What was his calibur? Cause damn, i'd be getting paid at least 10M if we're basing calibur off of him.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

That sounds like a Perfect Poster thing to say.

inb4 it was me.:side:


Oh yeah speaking of PP, who are these guy DET sent to Texas for Soria?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



MrMister said:


> That sounds like a Perfect Poster thing to say.
> 
> inb4 it was me.:side:
> 
> ...







Baseball players. :troll


-edit-

I farted while posting this and it smelled absolutely terrible. Like, I almost gagged on the smell. Thought you all would like to know.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I probably did say something like that about E-Jax, and I stay behind it :side:

As for the prospects, Knebel has potential as a nice bullpen piece with high strikeout ability, but probably needs a little more seasoning in the minors. Thompson was probably the 3rd best prospect in the system before the season started (behind Castellanos and Robbie Ray) and has the ceiling as a middle of rotation guy. Would expect to see him called up sometime next season. Thought Texas got a pretty good haul for a middle reliever. Wished Thompson wasn't thrown in, but if he helps us win a WS I won't complain.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

JOSE ABREU BOMB ALERT!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Zach Wheeler was having a good day versus the Brew Crew until Go-Gomez hit a homer off him. 6 2/3, 1 ER, 9 Ks.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

So they're pitchers. Thanks for the info PP.



King Kai Guy said:


> Zach Wheeler was having a good day versus the Brew Crew until Go-Gomez hit a homer off him. 6 2/3, 1 ER, 9 Ks.


That's still a really nice outing.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

A lot of different people are reporting that the Cardinals are going to sign AJ Pierzynski tomorrow, I'm not really sure how I feel about that.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Wondering what FROOD thinks about Brad PIMP HAND STRONG's last few outings.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris Sale, the AL Cy Young so far.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

4A talent until he can prove it for longer Joel


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

^No doubt about that @Sidewinder.

Lester to the Dodgers? Lots of rumblings because Corey Seager was pulled from his game earlier, turned out to be because of an illness. Seems like it's more than likely going to get done though.

@Frood, no doubt. He's got two good tests coming up vs the Gnats and at the Buccos. Let's see if this is just an apparition.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

So Peavy means Cain's season is over, right?

Also, http://deadspin.com/dodgers-and-diamondbacks-aaa-teams-in-sprawling-benche-1611669619


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Chris Sale, the AL Cy Young so far.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's a funny way of spelling King Felix.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> That's a funny way of spelling King Felix.





Lol K. They both practically have identical stats....and Sale was out for a while. Only thing that's different is the K's and Sale would be right up there with the K's if he didn't go on the DL. He'd probably have more wins than Felix too (not that wins fully matter for Cy Young)


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*






Travis Wood is a better hitter than a pitcher this year. .256/.293/.538 with 3 homers in 46 PA to a 5.06 ERA, 7-9 record (Cubbies can win this guy games but not Samardizja?), one less earned run in 21 starts than he had in 32 last year, 4.40 FIP, 7.2 K/9, 3.9 BB/9. Worst part of this? He has been a better hitter than former All Star Dan Uggla, who my Braves smartly got rid of. Not counting his two games in San Fran due to small sample size, here is his batting line with the Braves: .162/.241/.231 with two homers in 145 PA.

The decline of Dan Uggla is sad to me. From 2006-2010, his age 26 (rookie)-30 seasons, he hit .263/.349/.488 with an OPS of .837, an OPS+ of 117, and averaging 31 homers a year in his Marlin days.. Extremely good numbers offensively for a 2B. From 2011-2013, age 31-33 seasons, he hit .213/.323/.404 with an OPS of .727 and OPS+ of 97, along with an average of 26 homers (inflated by a 2011 season of 36 homers) in his full three years with the Braves. To say he became a shell of his older self is an understatement. I hope the Giants know what they are getting, as even his ability to draw walks (which made his lack of a BA not so bad) is seemingly gone.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I'd be ok with either Sale or Felix winning it. Both are supreme. I do think Felix is bit nastier.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Hoopy Frood said:


> So Peavy means Cain's season is over, right?
> 
> Also, http://deadspin.com/dodgers-and-diamondbacks-aaa-teams-in-sprawling-benche-1611669619





MrMister said:


> I'd be ok with either Sale or Felix winning it. Both are supreme. I do think Felix is bit nastier.


I more people realize just how good Chris Sale is. He has been the best or second best pitcher this year, but he almost didn't make the All Star team due to ignorance of his abilities and stats.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

It's weird because he's in Chicago. Players shouldn't fly under the radar in Chicago.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Lol K. They both practically have identical stats...*.and Sale was out for a while.* Only thing that's different is the K's and Sale would be right up there with the K's if he didn't go on the DL. He'd probably have more wins than Felix too (not that wins fully matter for Cy Young)
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Exactly why Felix > Sale. He's given them more innings that didn't have to go to Blake Beavan or Brandon Maurer or some other shitty pitcher. Ratios matter too but they're damn near identical and Felix giving 1 fWAR more than the next closest pitcher (and 1.6 fWAR higher than Sale) it's a no brainer.

Had Sale made those 6 extra starts we'd have more of a debate, but not with circumstances the way they are.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Look at Dan Uggla still up to the same ole' shit.

Great week. Marlins doing work and the Nats end up not signing Andrew Suarez, so he's coming back to THE U for his Senior season. :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Did JORGO go on the DL with George?

JORGO plz respawn and cunferm that you are ok.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

:lmao

melky going bonkers at fenway. it's the end of the red sox as we know them.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Guess which teams leads the NL with most wins in their final at bat at 18? YEP, DUH FISH.

Guess when the last time DUH FISH came back down 6 in the 7th inning or later? YEP, 2003.

Multiple amounts of :mark: tonight. I NEVER GAVE UP ON YOU, LORIA. WHEN EVERYONE JUMPED SHIP I STAYED ON. YOU WERE RIGHT, GOAT MLB OWNER, THESE YOUNG PLAYERS WOULD MAKE US FORGET ALL ABOUT THOSE BUMS WE HAD IN '12. 

Now, I need to get back to this replay on FOX SPORTS FLORIDA. MORE :mark:'s to be had.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Ouch. Vance Worley missed throwing a Maddux by exactly 1 pitch.

Still got the complete game shutout, though. :lol


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Had the NO NO going for a bit, Panda got the Giants first hit in the 5th. His 100 pitch CG is impressive, but I think back to Hendo's 88 and 90 pitch CGs first. Rooting for a Buccos sweep because we got them coming up next week and can take care of our own business after that. Also got the Cards and Reds who are ahead in the Wild Card. Of course, a sweep of the GNATS and I might start getting more serious about NL East Division Crown chances.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Melky shattered a car windshield with one of his homeruns. Never park your vehicle behind an outfield fence people!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Bullpens can go die in a fire. jfc. Fucking Daniels keeps letting his relievers go to the tigers right before they take a shit fpalm

Bring back the god damn crippler Benoit plz Dombrowski.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

JAYS

:mark:

Another good start from Stroman.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

lol the Tigers have to be cursed. Soria was great with Texas and now he's complete shit in Detroit.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Texas needs to fuck right off MrMr. plz respawn.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

They already have I thought.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



MrMister said:


> lol the Tigers have to be cursed. Soria was great with Texas and now he's complete shit in Detroit.


Cursed or not, I'm not complaining.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

LESTER SCRATCHED FROM TOMORROW'S START,

MARISNICK WAS JUST OPTIONED TO NEW ORLEANS.

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

ABREU BOMB ALERT!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



MrMister said:


> lol the Tigers have to be cursed. Soria was great with Texas and now he's complete shit in Detroit.


Seriously I already am seeing us losing in the ALDS because our shit bullpen can't hold a god damn lead or strand runners ever.

I know it feels chicken little'y since Soria was shitty today, but this has been going on all season. ugh.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

JEFF BAKER scoops up the W in the Cubs' longest game ever.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Lester scratched from his start. PLZ DONT GO TO THE DODGERS.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Dodgers might trade Joc Pederson and stuff for him. Bosox need OF.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I'd think Dodgers would offer Kemp instead of Pederson along with some other pieces.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Masterson do the Diamondbacks.

More moves plz.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

White Sox should be buyers...cause Detroit sucks and they can still win the division.....can't tell myself if I'm serious or not.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



JM said:


> Masterson do the Diamondbacks.
> 
> More moves plz.


Arent the Cardinals getting him? At least that is what I saw on twitter.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

You aren't serious.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

White Sox should at least get someone for the bullpen...and get rid of shitassario.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Duplicitous Dub said:


> Arent the Cardinals getting him? At least that is what I saw on twitter.


Yes, I'm not sure what I saw. Cardinals* not Diamondbacks.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

FIRESALE in Boston


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Baltimore plz go.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

A's seem interested in Lackey. Fuck off plz.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

No, don't fuck off A's. A's plz.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

potential deal of Lester to the Jays and in return they would get prospects Marcus Stroman and Aaron Sanchez.

As a Jays fan, I hope to hell this doesn't happen. Not worth it at all.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Are you serious? Where are you reading this?

I will cry like an 8 year old girl if that trade happens.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

What's wrong with Hammels? Does he really suck that much against the AL?


Anyone watching the Giants game? That home run grazed that ladies chin and her fat jiggled all nasty.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I think in this cause you'd rather have the guy thats pitched in the AL east his entire career.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Jason Hammel? He's a pretty average pitcher.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Jason Hammel? He's a pretty average pitcher.



But he was actually doing decent on the Cubs.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

So were other average pitchers (doing well that is). Then they get rocked. No pitcher is immune to getting shelled either.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Not sure how I feel about Masterson quite yet.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

See I thought he meant Cole Hamels.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



Sidewinder400 said:


> But he was actually doing decent on the Cubs.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He was having a decent season this year, but before that he had 2 good years in Colorado(of all places) other then that he's been average nothing spectacular.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



TomahawkJock said:


> Not sure how I feel about Masterson quite yet.


Did the Cards trade for him?


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

MrMister said:


> Did the Cards trade for him?


Yup, gave up AA player James Ramsey for him, an outfielder. Seems fairly harmless on our part, we've got more outfielders than we know what to do with (literally) and at worst Masterson is a complete flop who we don't resign when the season is over. Best case scenario is we work out his injury/mechanical issues and he turns into the next Chris Carpenter.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I think I have bias on my part because I seen Ramsey play in Springfield. I always become attached to those guys after seeing them play (I see you Colby Rasmus) Masterson has really good stats against National League teams so I think he will be fine for the rest of the season and with Wacha being out for even longer, we need starting pitchers.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

I won't give my unfavorable opinion on Masterson like I did McCarthy:side:

Masterson seems to either be really solid or THAT ONE INNING does him in. So I guess that equates to average.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Well the fact that he's coming off the DL Friday and he's probably going to start Saturday doesn't really bode well for his Cardinals debut.

Side note: Michael Wacha went on the 60 day DL today, so that sucks.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



> The Giants have released second baseman Dan Uggla and outfielder Tyler Colvin, reports MLB.com’s Chris Haft.


BYE-BYE UGGLA YOU LOSER

:mark: :mark: :mark:

A move is on the immediate horizon. 

:mark: :mark: :mark:

GIANTS

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Giants turned a walk into a double play today.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

A's got Lester and Gomes, Cespedes goes to Boston. Fuck life.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

YOENIS :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Jesus christ Cespedes is a lot to give up for a potential rental player. 

Oakland with the L here I'd say.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Did not see this one coming. I pray Sox sign Lester this off season.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Heh Boston might be winners in all this if they have Lester and Cespedes by the end of it.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Even if they don't get Lester back it means they wouldn't have got him back regardless. Cespedes is major win for Boston. 

Fuck Boston.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

A's are trying to look for offense now, Milone gets traded perhaps?

Well there you go


> Ken RosenthalVerified account
> ‏@Ken_Rosenthal
> Source: #Athletics trade Milone to #Twins.


A's get sam fuld.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

If the A's don't win it all this year then this has been a complete failure for them. I don't know contract details for a lot of their players but with what all they've given up in these trades and the people they've got who probably aren't going to resign, they're going to be terrible in a couple of years time.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

Lackey to the cardinals for Allen Craig.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I think the Cespedes trade was dumb as fuck.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Cardinals pick up John Lackey for Allen Craig and Joe Kelly. Not a bad deal. Craig hasn't been producing recently and he isn't in our long term plans like Taveras. Plus we have a ton of outfielders in the minors.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Does Craig still have issues with his leg/foot? Remember he was really banged up in the world series.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

He's only batting .237 even without injuries. So there's that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Craig is always hurt.

Glad Oakland just traded their best hitter away. I understand pitching is more important when it gets colder, but you're really going to go to the post season with Moss and Donaldson as your main guys? inb4 they win the World Series.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

:ti They traded their fan favorite away.

Also. Abreu with that 20 game hit streak right now and batting over .300 right now.

Ok. White Sox should trade Danks, Noesi, and Carroll as a package deal to get a SP.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Cespedes is a FA after 2015, so it's not like he's cost controlled for years to come. Plus Oakland is all about the platoons. Catcher, First, COF all have platoons. Then again, Beane's shit doesn't work in the playoffs so who knows.

inb4 :verlander takes them out in another ALDS Game 5 at Oakland.

Additionally, Price + Zobrist come to Detroit plz. DD wants to jump in on the fun.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Indians traded Asdrubal Cabrera. No idea to what team yet.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Asdrubal to Nationals. Andrew Miller to Baltimore.

Heyman says Tigers, Cards, Mariners frontrunners for Price, with the Tigers the favorite according to him. Plz be true.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Perfect Poster said:


> Cespedes is a FA after 2015, so it's not like he's cost controlled for years to come. Plus Oakland is all about the platoons. Catcher, First, COF all have platoons. Then again, Beane's shit doesn't work in the playoffs so who knows.
> 
> inb4 :verlander takes them out in another ALDS Game 5 at Oakland.
> 
> Additionally, Price + Zobrist come to Detroit plz. DD wants to jump in on the fun.


*STOP BEING DEVILS ADVOCATE/ATTEMPTED VOICE OF REASON ALL THE TIME*

Stupid trade for Oakland.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

JM plz go. Oakland is about depth on offense. While Cespedes brought power that was about it. Guy had a .300 OBP. That sucks. Trust me, I've had the guy on my fantasy team. Good defender, but Fuld makes up for that some.

This isn't some massive win for Boston. I would say it's about fair for both sides, since Lester is only a rental. In a vacuum, though, Lester > Cespedes.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Cespedes is pretty great in the OF though. He's not just a power bat. It does makes sense for Oakland in the short term. Their pitching is pretty ridiculous. They have the best pitcher's park in the AL (ok Safeco is a black hole too).


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*

lolsoria. White Sox appreciate your pitching right now.

-edit- Fuck you Gillaspie. Pop up, really?
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

But would Gray/Kazmir/Samardzija be enough? You want Jason Hammel or Jesse Chavez starting a playoff game? I don't. Cespedes has been a solid OF (2-3 fWAR each year) but his tools are better than what he really is. Would I rather have Jon Lester this year and a Gomes/Fuld platoon over Cespedes and Hammel or Chavez? Yes. Yes I would.

But I get why Boston made the deal. They're looking for 2015 and he should hit better at Fenway than at Oakland.

And PRICE~! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

price to detroit :jose


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I meant their pitching after this trade is ridiculous. Lester can be a legitimate ace when he's on his game. Oakland should make him even better. Lester/Gray/ND WR/Kazmir is a great post season rotation.


But then DET gets Price and they one up the A's LOL. MAX/Price/Anibal is fucking awesome.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Austin Jackson just got traded in the middle of the game and got taken out of CF on a 2-2 count. Never seen that before.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I've reviewed PP and I still want you to go. Plz go right now.

Oakland just gifted Boston with a hitter tailor made for their field at the price of a rental. This is basically win the world series or looking like fucking twits kind of trade for Oakland.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

WAIT DID DETROIT SERIOUSLY JUST ONLY HAVE TO GIVE JACKSON AND SMYLY TO ACQUIRE ONE OF THE BEST PITCHERS IN EXISTENCE?

I'd veto this IFL


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

They traded Smyly too? :ti After giving up 473838 hits to the White Sox today?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

This might be the most one sided trade in baseball history. Maybe I don't know all the facts yet.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



JM said:


> I've reviewed PP and I still want you to go. Plz go right now.
> 
> Oakland just gifted Boston with a hitter tailor made for their field at the price of a rental. This is basically win the world series or looking like fucking twits kind of trade for Oakland.


He's only got one year of control! It's not like Cespedes is a rookie with 5-6 years before he hits FA. He'll be 29 at the start of next season and while he'll hit better I'd rather take my chances with the OF platoon and Lester than Cespedes and one of their other guys.

And no shit it was an all in trade for Oakland. Of course its WS or bust. Where have you been?

Meanwhile, while Price/Scherzer is nasty, for the love of god Rajai better not be the everyday CF.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Still can't believe this just happened. Bosox get Cespedes for Lester...Rays get...Nick Franklin for Price.

Nick Franklin


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Sox to trade Jackie Bradley for Chris Sale now :side:


Poor Brandon.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



MrMister said:


> WAIT DID DETROIT SERIOUSLY JUST ONLY HAVE TO GIVE JACKSON AND SMYLY TO ACQUIRE ONE OF THE BEST PITCHERS IN EXISTENCE?
> 
> I'd veto this IFL


Right!?!?! I can't believe they pulled it off. Last night on the local sports radio show it was discussed as a possibility but more just a cruel joke and Dave D. somehow pulled it off without having to deplete our non-existent farm system and without having to include Porcello.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Where does that leave SEA?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Notorious said:


> Sox to trade Jackie Bradley for Chris Sale now :side:
> 
> 
> Poor Brandon.



If this happens I will find you and kill you.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

The BoSox made out great today. They get arguably the best player on the A's and a guy who has proven that he has what it takes to be an elite hitter in an Allen Craig. Wonderful day for Boston, IMO. Fans should rejoice. Too bad Craig played better with a broken foot last year than he has played completely healthy this year.

I'm kind of disappointed that the Cubs didn't go after Price, especially knowing that Nick Franklin is the type of player it took to acquire him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

@SuperSonic: They got Austin Jackson. Look like all they gave up was Nick Franklin. Seattle did ok I think. They need OF, and had IF to spare.

Yeah Flex...I'd have given anything the Rangers have for Price. Anything. But realistically, Price would not have re-signed.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Few things to consider: teams involved before trade were Cards, Tigers, and Pirates. Cards got two guys last two days which had them think they didn't need him. Pirates, while being able to offer a better package of prospects, probably didn't want to fit the 20+ MM he'll be getting this year+. They may have either lowballed on guys, or wanted Tampa to foot some of that bill. 

Detroit's owner has no problems taking on some money since he's in his 80s. Smyly is a cost controlled lefty for the next few years, Willy Adames (rumored to be involved) is an 18 year old SS doing well in A and probably the best position player in the Tigers system. Franklin I don't have much to comment about, but Tampa knows they aren't likely going to contend this year. That'd mean if they kept Price they would've had even less leverage to talk trade with someone. 

While you can say what Oakland gave up for Lester is more than what Detroit gave up for Price, consider that Tampa getting a Cespedes type player isn't usually their MO. They want cost controlled guys that get paid dirt cheap in what is usually their best years.

Detroit makes out well, but we have to know what the Cards and Pirates were offering to see if the Rays got hosed. They had to get something out of him and they knew it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

The Rays got Wil Myers from KC, so yeah, they will go after young talent. I mean they got more for Shields than they got for Price. That's fucked up. Rays should have been more aggressive earlier in dealing Price. The deadline probably is what fucked them.

All this said, Franklin could be a solid SS. He's good defensively, but still has to develop a better approach at the plate. The Rays can groom him better than Seattle can. Nick Franklin can be good.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Franklin is going to be the MVP next year. Just watch.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

That's not a fair comparison. GMDM is an idiot. 

Friedman got an MLB ready pitcher (cost controlled for a few more years), a SS prospect that could potentially be around in 3-4 years, and Franklin to stopgap for now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

pls stop using abbreviations that aren't IMO, IRL, TBH, ITT pls


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

GMDM= KC GM Dayton Moore.

C'mon MRMR use your context clues.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I know it's Dayton Moore. And yeah, not sure why he has a job running a major league team either. 

So TB got two SS in this deal? That's a bit better, but your defense of the trade isn't working for me at all.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I never trust PP's analysis of trades. He said Edwin Jackson was a good signing.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

lel, TB doesn't need shortstops

Franklin is probably the heir to ZOBRIST and 2B.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Biggest trade of the day is clearly Stephen Drew to the yankees for Kelly Johnson.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

*MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Seattle with a huge steal. They get Jackson and only give up Franklin.

Going from Jackson to Rajai/Dirks/ Ezequiel Carrera from AAA is not an upgrade, simply put. Smyly not being able to move to the bullpen leaves it as the same dumpster fire that it's been. Still, our starting rotation is better, and them going deeper into games means less bullpen. Sad to see two great guys go, but still happy about the trade.

It seems Tampa didn't win, but apparently they're very high on SS Adames and they've got to be high on Smyly too.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



LONGO DA GOD said:


> lel, TB doesn't need shortstops
> 
> Franklin is probably the heir to ZOBRIST and 2B.


If you can play SS, you play anywhere. So when saying a guy's a SS, you're saying you can slot him at 2B or 3B too.




> Astros acquired OF Jake Marisnick, 3B Colin Moran, RHP Frances Martes and a 2015 compensation pick from the Marlins in exchange for *RHP Jarred Cosart*, INF Enrique Hernandez and OF Austin Wates.


I need jorgo's opinion of this asap.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



El Conquistador said:


> I never trust PP's analysis of trades. He said Edwin Jackson was a good signing.


Get fucked, Flex. He's been a victim of some bad luck and some Cubs awfulness. I'll defend 4/52 was a fair offer for him at that time. He was a 29 year old guy who was pretty consistent and it wasn't a massive overpay.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Lets discuss this Lackey trade more. I didn't like giving up Joe Kelly but what can I do. Lackey has said he won't play for 500K next year so if the Cardinals were trying to get that out of him well then that's too bad. 

@Flex from pages ago: Allen Craig CAN be an elite hitter. When's he not constantly having nagging foot injuries and being a not so good defensive OFer. An elite hitter would bounce back after a shitty start to a year. He hasn't and is only batting .237


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

The Lackey trade involved Craig yeah? That one is great because it gives Oscar a 100% full time job. Lackey is an ok middle rotation guy.


So glad Cespedes is gone from the AL West :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

I'm guessing DD makes some waiver wire deals for a CF in August. No way Davis/Ezequiel Carrerra is an everyday platoon at CF. There's gotta be someone that can improve that.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Fully expect Cardinals to rework Lackeys contract for another 3-4 years.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Leonys for Miggy imo.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Price gets to dominate the White Sox now 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



Perfect Poster said:


> I'm guessing DD makes some waiver wire deals for a CF in August. No way Davis/Ezequiel Carrerra is an everyday platoon at CF. There's gotta be someone that can improve that.


RASMUS for Miggy.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

RAYS have been linked to Franklin since Spring Training. There's obviously something they like. A lot. In Friedman, I trust.

This .....'s making it hard, though.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

The Lackey trade was another trade that was good for both sides. Lackey was tremendous in Boston and really pitched like a number 2. Moving him to the NL, as long as he stays motivated and doesn't become disenchanted, you'd expect much of the same out of Lackey.

Wainwright, Lackey, Masterson, Lynn, Shelby?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Yeah Lackey is a guy that could get in the zone and be unhittable in October. He's got some pretty good stuff when he's on. I like the trade a bit more on the STL side actually. Craig is just always hurt/ailing/injured.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Emotionally I absolutely hate the Cardinals deal with the Sox for Lackey, Allen Craig and Joe Kelly were two of my favorite players for the Cards. Apparently Craig couldn't even talk to the media when he was leaving the clubhouse today and Kelly was crying during the interview he did. At least now we can see what Taveras has and whether or not he's our next superstar like people think, he did hit a two run home run in today's game which is his first since his debut.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

This was my favorite moment Joe Kelly provided me:


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Local Tampa Bay news show FOX 13 posted this shortly following the David Price trade:










Ouch. Nobody likes their hometown being dissed. But not long after that tweet our local FOX 2 news station posted this response on their twitter: 










Anyways, as a lifelong resident of Detroit (actually Eastpointe but saying Detroit adds to my street cred) and Tigers fan, I'm absolutely thrilled that we were able to add a top 5 pitcher to our already great pitching staff and giving us arguably 4 #1 starting pitchers without having to give away any of the non-existent prospects we have and instead getting rid of a declining Austin Jackson, an end of the rotation lefty in Smyly, and an 18 year-old prospect who wouldn't contribute to this team for at least 2 years.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

Shocked the Rays didn't get James Paxton at least, but then again pitching isn't the issue for the Rays.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*

White Sox only 7 out from first :mark: HERE DEY COME.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Marlins just got hosed, fuck that shit.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I like the trade honestly Joel. We weren't ever gonna use marisnick anyways.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm still not liking the Boston/St Louis deal. I get that as of right now Lackey is a better pitcher than Joe Kelly is, but he's so much older than Joe and he isn't going to play for nearly as long as he will, and Joe Kelly, when he's healthy, is a very underrated pitcher. I also gotta think that Allen Craig is going to figure out whatever is wrong with him and start hitting again, dude has everything he needs to be an all star every year and he's shown it before. It just seems like we traded away an awful lot for what seems to be a shot at making the playoffs this year, even though honestly we're just not THAT good this year.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Because everyone hates the A's so colluded against them Mr


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Fuck the Tigers, fuck the A's, fuck Price, fuck Lester, fuck Cespedes, fuck the Red Sox, fuck the Cardinals, fuck Lackey, fuck the Mariners, fuck the Yankees, fuck Jon Daniels for trying to raid the Giants' farm for fucking Alex Rios (fuck him, too!), fuck the fucking Dodgers for-fucking-ever in-fucking-hell, those motherfucking fuckers, but at this moment, most especially FUCK THE GIANTS. What the FUCK, Sabean? Stuck in limbo with just enough prospects to have a farm system that remains outside the worst three or four in baseball but not enough prospects to snatch a difference-maker and therefore unwilling to trade said prospects, unsure of whether or not this team is even worth trading for in the first place... Ah, fuck it, I don't even blame him. Just fuck it all!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Anything to fuck Oakland Mr


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Sick to my stomach with the way we responded tonight after last night's debacle. Hendo now on the DL.. the hits keep coming. Only the Marlins can have the kind of week we've had. From top of the world to the bottomless pit. Greatest comeback/game in 10+ years to probably losing 100 straight. Just glad we're still in this thing and for the first time in a long while there's meaningful baseball in August.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



DesolationRow said:


> Fuck the Tigers, fuck the A's, fuck Price, fuck Lester, fuck Cespedes, fuck the Red Sox, fuck the Cardinals, fuck Lackey, fuck the Mariners, fuck the Yankees, fuck Jon Daniels for trying to raid the Giants' farm for fucking Alex Rios (fuck him, too!), fuck the fucking Dodgers for-fucking-ever in-fucking-hell, those motherfucking fuckers, but at this moment, most especially FUCK THE GIANTS. What the FUCK, Sabean? Stuck in limbo with just enough prospects to have a farm system that remains outside the worst three or four in baseball but not enough prospects to snatch a difference-maker and therefore unwilling to trade said prospects, unsure of whether or not this team is even worth trading for in the first place... Ah, fuck it, I don't even blame him. Just fuck it all!





Didn't say fuck the White Sox. Good man. White Sox only 5.5 out of the second Wild Card. This AL be cray.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

VOGEY 

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Shaved his head in protest of the Giants' atrocious lack of run support for him while he was pitching so well, two-hits the Mets and throws nine innings with 102 pitches last night. :mark:


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

So even after his DL stint CJ Wilson is still garbage.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Bellishito strikes again!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

So Masterson's Cardinal debut didn't go too badly, he gave up five runs but four of those came in one inning, and he induced 12 ground ball outs. I'm actually excited about this guy, even though we don't have Dave Duncan anymore St Louis has still been good with these little reclamation projects and with as good as our infield is he should be able to cruise through some games once he gets comfortable again.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Adam Eaton has been going insane hitting wise since the last 2 weeks of July.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

A Texas civil war for the anti-pennant of anti-pennants, both the Rangers and Astros gunning for that #1 first round pick in 2015. Fangraphs projected standings has the Rangers beating the Astros out (i.e., losing one more game than they) at season's end but *Mr*, you have a clear, unquestionable rooting interest. Don't let the Astros take yet another #1 pick (they will have another pick right after their 2015 first round pick because they failed to sign their #1/first round pick this year, which seems almost like a reward rather than any kind of "penalty"; I suppose the penalty is not having their first-rounder, ha).

________________

Also: Fangraphs projected standings has the Giants taking the #1 wild card spot for the NL (which they are in line for at this moment) and the Pittsburgh Pirates settling for the #2 wild card.

In our pre-MLB season predictions I had the Giants and Pirates squaring off the NL wild card game. :side:

...Though I had the Pirates hosting the game. :side:

...Would rather just beat the Dodgers and win the division, thank you very much. :side:

________________

Last night's game... Ugh... Jake PEAVY had a Perfect Game going into the seventh... Why was Michael Morse still in left field? Both pitchers had no-hitters going into the seventh inning. These offenses are offensive.

Also, I'm tired of the Mets' outfield defense. They seem to track everything down, making one circus catch after another. Meanwhile, Michael Morse... :side: Bleh.

___________________

Edit three minutes later:

PENCE!!!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Yeah DROW, I'm hoping Texas just loses every game from here on out. When my teams have no shot, I want them to be as bad as possible so they get a higher pick. 



insanitydefined said:


> So Masterson's Cardinal debut didn't go too badly, he gave up five runs but four of those came in one inning, and he induced 12 ground ball outs. I'm actually excited about this guy, even though we don't have Dave Duncan anymore St Louis has still been good with these little reclamation projects and with as good as our infield is he should be able to cruise through some games once he gets comfortable again.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's pretty much what Masterson does. He looks unhittable and then the bottom falls out and THAT ONE INNING kills him. If he could just put it all together, he'd be a solid front of the rotation guy. Maybe the Cards can help him achieve this.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

BUMGARNER. PENCE. BELT. MVPOSEY. CRAWFORD. GIANTS!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

BUMGARNER with that 94-pitch, 10-strikeout Complete Game Shut Out.

:bow


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



DesolationRow said:


> BUMGARNER with that 94-pitch, 10-strikeout Complete Game Shut Out.
> 
> :bow




Calm down there, he pitched against the Mets...


The amazing White Sox bullpen has struck again!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

What. The. Fuck. It was 4-3 Minnesota when I went to go eat...come back, it's 16-3 Minnesota. THE FUCK?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

You said it yourself. The amazing White Sox bullpen struck again!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



TomahawkJock said:


> You said it yourself. The amazing White Sox bullpen struck again!





That was for them blowing a 3 run lead...not giving up 16 runs. My god, this bullpen sucks, when are they holding open tryouts?


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

MrMister said:


> That's pretty much what Masterson does. He looks unhittable and then the bottom falls out and THAT ONE INNING kills him. If he could just put it all together, he'd be a solid front of the rotation guy. Maybe the Cards can help him achieve this.


The good part is he came back out the next inning and I think got them out 1 2 3, so even though he had a come apart for that one inning he was able to get it back together and keep going without making it any worse. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Sidewinder400 said:


> What. The. Fuck. It was 4-3 Minnesota when I went to go eat...come back, it's 16-3 Minnesota. THE FUCK?


Should've never went to go eat. :fuckedup


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

6 games back in the loss column after a shitty little homestand, really thought we'd get momentum back after the walk off last night but, meh. Hopefully we stay hot on the road next week. No team ahead of us in the WC has a winning record in their L10.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Insanity, did you like Lackey's debut? I thought he did great. Also, TAVERAS is looking really good! :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

If the Jays want to be taken seriously and have any shot of making the playoffs, you can't be dropping 3 of 4 from the Astros.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Jays have NO shot at the playoffs


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

TomahawkJock said:


> Insanity, did you like Lackey's debut? I thought he did great. Also, TAVERAS is looking really good! :mark:


It was a little touch and go for those first two innings but he got it together and finished strong. And Oscar looks like he's finally starting to figure out big league pitching, he's made contact since he got called up but he's finally starting to put it in play rather than just lining it right to somebody. As good as he seems to be at hitting balls out of the strike zone, if he ever really puts it together and gets consistent.... look out.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Price to give up 8 runs in 3 innings for his Detroit debut on Tuesday.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I didn't know Price joined the White Sox bullpen.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Perfect Poster said:


> I didn't know Price joined the White Sox bullpen.




That would be 15 runs in 3 innings.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Cubby bears called up Baez today, he's set to join the team tomorrow in Colorado. You put him on a team with Rizzo, Bryant and Castro and the Cub's might actually be able to do something with themselves in a couple of years. Plus I think they have an insanely low payroll so they can go out and land a couple of big free agents this off season.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: AL w/HFA (pls someone beat the A's)*



insanitydefined said:


> Cubby bears called up Baez today, he's set to join the team tomorrow in Colorado. You put him on a team with Rizzo, Bryant and Castro and the Cub's might actually be able to do something with themselves in a couple of years. Plus I think they have an insanely low payroll so they can go out and land a couple of big free agents this off season.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





Not sure why they didn't call up Bryant first.


NO NO NO NO NO NO SOX called up Cleto... He's worse than shitassario.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



insanitydefined said:


> Cubby bears called up Baez today, he's set to join the team tomorrow in Colorado. You put him on a team with Rizzo, Bryant and Castro and the Cub's might actually be able to do something with themselves in a couple of years. Plus I think they have an insanely low payroll so they can go out and land a couple of big free agents this off season.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Fuarking lol. Ricketts is a cheap ass and doesn't spend money. You can forget about that notion.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



El Conquistador said:


> Fuarking lol. Ricketts is a cheap ass and doesn't spend money. You can forget about that notion.





But he wants to block out the rooftops with a massive scoreboard or some shit like that. :ti that's a ton of money right there.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

El Conquistador said:


> Fuarking lol. Ricketts is a cheap ass and doesn't spend money. You can forget about that notion.


And you think that wouldn't make me happy? I'm a St Louis fan for crying out loud. :toomanykobes

I can't see Theo not getting at least one big name with all that money though, I don't know what kind of pitching prospects they have but I know they're gonna need more than just Arrieta if they want to win anything. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

One of the best moments from yesterday's game


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Pujols is starting to look fat and old.



White Sox bullpen didn't have to pitch yesterday! Which means the White Sox obviously won!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Tigers got Jim Johnson to a minor league deal. :ti


This thread needs a new title btw.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



> swagger_ROCKS said:
> 
> 
> > I would give her a baseball if I caught one, if she gave me a photo with her in return. :side:
> ...



I'm taking this post from a different thread. As you can tell I already analyzed it some. We should analyze it some more .


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Sidewinder400 said:


> Pujols is starting to look fat and old.!


He's starting to do a whole lot more than just look it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The White Sox have given up 33 runs in 3 games so far.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*










Mama said there be days like this..


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Joel Anthony said:


> Mama said there be days like this..






TIME THE FUCK OUT. I turned the game off....IS THAT ADAM DUNN PITCHING????? :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Can we just forfeit the rest of the season? Like, is that an option?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Chrome said:


> Can we just forfeit the rest of the season? Like, is that an option?





I think we already did...it's called the whole pitching staff minus Sale and Quintana.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Javy Baez with that 0-5 3 Strikeout debut.



Sidewinder400 said:


> TIME THE FUCK OUT. I turned the game off....IS THAT ADAM DUNN PITCHING?????


Just trying to relive those High School pitching glory days before becoming a HR Power House










Apparently, he was also Major Applewhite's backup at UT and only left to play baseball when Chris Simms came in and they wanted to make him a Tight End.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Yeah Adam is a LONGHORN great (who never played I don't think).


lol about time Texas stopped hitting like .200 with RISP. Won't score for another month now.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



MrMister said:


> Yeah Adam is a LONGHORN great (who never played I don't think).
> 
> 
> *lol about time Texas stopped hitting like .200 with RISP. Won't score for another month now.*





They still have 2 more games against the White Sox bullpen...oh 1 sorry, Sale is pitching tomorrow.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

On the topic, Todd Helton actually appeared in games for Tennessee and was on the squad when Peyton was a freshman or sophomore and if he didn't suffer an injury probably would have stuck with it. 

Darin Erstad was on the 1994 Nebraska National Championship team as the 14th best punter in the nation that year.

Tom Glavine was drafted by the LA Kings.

Tony Gwynn played basketball at San Diego State. Is their all time assists leader. Has the three top games in assists. And has the best assists per game average in a single season. 

Kenny Lofton backed up Steve Kerr at Arizona at one point. One of two players to make it to a Final Four and a World Series. [Tim Stoddard]

Jeff Samardzjia was the starting Tight End at Notre Dame.

Ryne Sandberg was going to play QB at WASU before getting drafted.

Seth Smith backed up Eli Manning at Ole Miss.

Everyone knows about Bo and Deion Sanders.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Bro you forgot about Frank Thomas playing football.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Did he play collegiate? 

This Rockies/Cubs game is too good for two shitty teams right now... 

AND BAEZ JUST HIT THE GO AHEAD HOME RUN....I had a feeling he was going to do something after the Rockies tied it up and he was leading off.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Oh god, here comes another Springer....40 Home Runs... .190 BA.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Kirk Gibson played WR at MSU as well.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Oh god, here comes another Springer....40 Home Runs... .190 BA.


Springer has 100+ Ks in just under 300 AB. His K rate is hilarious.

He makes extremely hard contact when he hits the ball though. If he can ever cut his K rate, he'll be a really good hitter. He probably won't though. He's Adam Dunn with some speed.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



MrMister said:


> Springer has 100+ Ks in just under 300 AB. His K rate is hilarious.
> 
> He makes extremely hard contact when he hits the ball though. If he can ever cut his K rate, he'll be a really good hitter. He probably won't though. He's Adam Dunn with some speed.





Baez is going to strike out a lot too, but I don't think he'll hit 30 HR's 




Looks like Quintana is the only good pitcher on the White Sox now. Sale sucks.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Ks aren't a big deal really. They aren't worse than any other out. Probably better than a lot really, such as first pitch pop outs and GIDP.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

All dependent on the situation, but yes JM I agree K's tend to get overstated. Very few times are K'ing worse than any other result (mainly in sac fly situations or when teams are giving up the run).


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Outs where u move up the runners up are obviously more productive. Just getting at the fact that you can do far worse than strikeout.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

K's are only good in the sense that you've probably seen a lot of the pitcher's stuff in the at bat. The rest of the team has too. And you've increased his pitch count by at least three. Most of the time it's more than that. 

They hinder the team otherwise.

Being Adam Dunn with speed is not a bad thing. Dunn was a good power hitter with good OBP over his career. It just means he's very feast or famine at the plate.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

If you're striking out in important situations that brings the team down, makes the coaches mad, etc. I play baseball and when that happens it feels like the air is getting sucked out of us cause we had a chance to score. Whether that run would give us a bigger lead/ tie/ play catch up. The only time K's don't really affect us is when we're up a big margin...then we just laugh at the guy that struck out lol.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Popping up or hitting a little 15 foot dribbler results in the same reaction, though. I've never said "Yeah look at that popout". I'd be more pissed at a GIDP than a strikeout.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Yeah but you put the ball in the play. Errors can occur then and you can score off of errors. You cannot score off the K unless you reach base if the ball gets away from the catcher.

I'd agree pop ups and Ks are equally bad. Errors on pop ups are very rare, plus the infield fly exists.

GIDP is the worst thing that can happen, but again...errors happen.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Perfect Poster said:


> Popping up or hitting a little 15 foot dribbler results in the same reaction, though. I've never said "Yeah look at that popout". I'd be more pissed at a GIDP than a strikeout.





Well duh, but it's different if you've got men on 2nd and 3rd. Or a guy on 3rd...or a guy on 2nd only. Still have to make productive outs/hits and if all you do is strikeout, how is that going to effect your moral and the teams? Especially the teams when the guy that always strikes out comes up to bat with men on, the guy on deck is already thinking, "well all up to me."


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Also that latest "highlight" throw by Puig looks just like a normal throw to me...they're just overplaying it cause it was Puig.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

In that situation a weak hit to the pitcher is worse than a K because chances are he's either a) not moving or b) getting thrown out/into a pickle. Sure there's a chance they dick around with the ball, but that's a rare occurrence.

Of course K's suck, but their suckitude compared to other outs are overstated. Nobody's gonna feel happy with any out, whether it's a K or a popout or a groundout etc.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Agreed that strikeouts matter chiefly in the sense that it's informative in shedding light on a particular hitter's weakness. Chris Carter on the Astros is a good example, his career strikeout rate is 33.7%. With a career OBP of .310. Considering he does not reach base as much as he should with the power he possesses, the exorbitant strikeout rate is a significant concern. Chris Davis on the Orioles this season has nearly identical numbers (for the season) as Carter's career totals in those two categories. It's indicative of a player that is striking out too much for his own good. 

Nothing wrong with a power hitter having something like a 25% or even slightly higher strikeout rate as long as he's producing. And a good deal of these numbers are going to be higher than in previous eras because strikeouts are up across the board. 

Giancarlo Stanton's career strikeout rate may hover around 28% but the career ~.360 OBP/~.535 SLG/~.380 wOBA/140+ wRC+ all suggest that he and his team are getting more than their "money's worth" for lack of a better term for the strikeouts. Many hitters aren't in that class, though, and sky-high strikeout rates can be deleterious for their value and production. Though there is a dramatic difference between a 28% strikeout rate and one at roughly 33%!

______________

Anyway, let's talk about something more important: PABLO! MORSE! PANIK! POSEY! BLANCO! PENCE! VOGEY! GIANTS! :mark:

Giants need to pay Pablo. I'm scared of what may be in our future at third base without him. :hmm: 

Also, this is the best:

http://espn.go.com/sportsnation/pos...ter-pence-got-trolled-fan-signs-how-responded

PENCE :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



DesolationRow said:


> Agreed that strikeouts matter chiefly in the sense that it's informative in shedding light on a particular hitter's weakness. Chris Carter on the Astros is a good example, his career strikeout rate is 33.7%. With a career OBP of .310. Considering he does not reach base as much as he should with the power he possesses, the exorbitant strikeout rate is a significant concern. Chris Davis on the Orioles this season has nearly identical numbers (for the season) as Carter's career totals in those two categories. It's indicative of a player that is striking out too much for his own good.
> 
> Nothing wrong with a power hitter having something like a 25% or even slightly higher strikeout rate as long as he's producing. And a good deal of these numbers are going to be higher than in previous eras because strikeouts are up across the board.
> 
> ...




TL;DR

*Bitches be striking out too much, oh and Hunter Pence is a master troll artist.*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Hunter Pence is a master alien troll from outer space and I can't imagine this Giants team without him. 

Speaking of people without whom imagining this team is... unimaginable...

Angel Pagan is baaaaaaaaaack!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: Dog Days*

Inb4 someone starts a Baez dinger count.

Baez Bomb
Baez Blitz
Banging Baezs
Baez Banged



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Wily Peralta being the first pitcher to get 14 wins this season :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Inb4 ESPN goes insane over Baez and him hitting 3 home runs in Colorado in his first 2 games against terrible pitching.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

lol he's a power hitter so he's going to hit HR. It's his thing. He also might hit only .085 for stretches.

And Chicago players fly under the radar at ESPN for some reason. It makes no sense.


edit: I do agree you can't look at two games in Coors and have a clue what a hitter is. Lazy fly balls anywhere else are HR in Coors.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



MrMister said:


> And *White Sox* players fly under the radar at ESPN for some reason. It makes no sense.


*Fixed. Only a matter of time before Baez is all over that site


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Eww a Cubs player actually doing good. :side:

Let's talk about a Cardinal player NOT doing good, Trevor Rosenthal. He leads the NL in saves, but he took his sixth loss last night and every single time he comes in to close a game he always puts at least one base runner on. I think the first batter he faces is hitting like .340 or something like that, which is just ridiculous when you're the closer. I get that the dude has upside and he throws ridiculously hard, his fastballs can hit 98 or more, but when you come in to close a one run game and you're putting that many people on you're asking to get burned.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

insanitydefined said:


> Eww a Cubs player actually doing good. :side:
> 
> Let's talk about a Cardinal player NOT doing good, Trevor Rosenthal. He leads the NL in saves, but he took his sixth loss last night and every single time he comes in to close a game he always puts at least one base runner on. I think the first batter he faces is hitting like .340 or something like that, which is just ridiculous when you're the closer. I get that the dude has upside and he throws ridiculously hard, his fastballs can hit 98 or more, but when you come in to close a one run game and you're putting that many people on you're asking to get burned.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





This essay you just wrote is an every day occurrence for every reliever in the white sox bullpen. This essay does not phase me one bit, I'm used to it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Javier Baez, I see you. 

And I love it. :westbrook2


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

But can he bunt?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



MrMister said:


> lol he's a power hitter so he's going to hit HR. It's his thing. He also might hit only .085 for stretches.
> 
> And Chicago players fly under the radar at ESPN for some reason. It makes no sense.
> 
> ...


You can't look at two games of anyone anywhere and have a clue.

And offense plz respawn. Miggy, V-Mart, JDMart, Kinsler, etc. where are you hiding?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: Dog Days*

White Sox give up 10+ more runs again.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Royals be coming for you, PP. 

In other news, fuck off NL Central. Fuck off. Stop being so damn hard. Three teams with sixty wins and one with 59? Fuck off.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Perfect Poster said:


> You can't look at two games of anyone anywhere and have a clue.
> 
> And offense plz respawn. Miggy, V-Mart, JDMart, Kinsler, etc. where are you hiding?


Please stop trying to argue the obvious. The post was actually about Coors.


SW...are you just now realizing the White Sox suck?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Baez is making my panties wet.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Please fire Matt Williams, Nationals. He's doing everything in his power to ensure that Bryce never reaches his potential in Washington.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Bryce batting 7th these days?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



MrMister said:


> Please stop trying to argue the obvious. The post was actually about Coors.
> 
> 
> *SW...are you just now realizing the White Sox suck?*





I've known this...if they actually had a bullpen they'd be ahead of Detroit.....



SHITSTORM INCOMING.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



MrMister said:


> Bryce batting 7th these days?


It's ridiculous. Bryce's confidence is shot. First - you put on a fine public display of yanking Bryce from the game after jogging out a routine ground ball out, essentially telling him he was dogging it and he needs to hustle. What was the result of that? Bryce goes back to his destructive ways and hustles by sliding into second base, causing him to sustain an injury that keeps him out for two months.

He comes back, getting limited time in the minor leagues and inevitably, slumps in the majors, going something like 8 for 45 at the plate. Williams says he's thought about sending him down to the minors. Shortly thereafter, Williams back tracks. LOL. Wut?

Who else has handled their "franchise player" like this in recent memory? My lord...


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Baez with the golden sombrero today. Get wrecked.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Baez vs Abreu at Summer Slam, Side?

:mark: STANTON UPPER DECK MOON SHOT.

Eovaldi has upped his velocity the last two starts, he was already #1 in the league in fastball velocity average but is now pumping it in there at 99/98 everytime. Making the change that much deadlier. Slider has looked better as well. Shame that Hendo had to miss a start, think we would have taken that game yesterday. EOVAAAALLLLLDDDDDDIIIIIIII!!!!! /BarkleyGINOBOLIYell


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Joel Anthony said:


> *Baez vs Abreu at Summer Slam, Side?*
> 
> 
> Eovaldi has upped his velocity the last two starts, he was already #1 in the league in fastball velocity average but is now pumping it in there at 99/98 everytime. Making the change that much deadlier. Slider has looked better as well. Shame that Hendo had to miss a start, think we would have taken that game yesterday. EOVAAAALLLLLDDDDDDIIIIIIII!!!!! /BarkleyGINOBOLIYell






Abreu obviously wins, easily.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Marlins with that clench your asshole finish. Cishek gave up back to back doubles to the Toddfather and Mesuroco, sac bunt, HECH OF A PLAY :mark: and then a nasty slider for the K. My heart can't take much more of this team. They were supposed to be 20 games under .500 by now.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

So..... Cards 2 Orioles 12. That just happened. Also we've got to be getting close to setting a record for most batters hit during a single season, we beaned 3 more tonight.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

So Brandon Belt is back on the 7-day concussion DL.

Aside from being on a team that won the World Series in his first full year in the Majors, sometimes it feels like he's inexplicably jinxed.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

:ti at Jays and that bullpen. LOL at JM.

EDIT:


Sidewinder400 said:


> I've known this...if they actually had a bullpen they'd be ahead of Detroit.....
> 
> 
> 
> SHITSTORM INCOMING.


Trying a bit too hard there, champ.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

BRAD PENNY TOMORROW FOR THE FISH :mark:

2-2 2.2 ERA in a few minor league starts.

He's gonna find that 2003 magic, don't hate. Remember the year he went 2.0 with a 2.1 ERA in the World Series? :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Brad Penny... heh. Haven't heard that name since like 2010. Have fun sitting through 2 hours for him to get 4 IP in.

Didn't understand them DFA Turner for him though. Penny's trash and while Turner hasn't been good surely he could've been of some use in the bullpen. Not like the Marlins are real contenders this season anyways. Cubs got quite a bargain for what they gave up.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: Dog Days*



Perfect Poster said:


> :ti at Jays and that bullpen. LOL at JM.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Trying a bit too hard there, champ.




Bro. The bullpen has blown like 50 games for the White Sox.


Quintana has under a 3.0 ERA right now! :fap:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

And if my aunt had balls she'd be my uncle.

They got a lot of meh players and aren't even close to the talent that the Tigers have.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

How many leads have the White Sox bullpen given up anyway?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Perfect Poster said:


> Brad Penny... heh. Haven't heard that name since like 2010. Have fun sitting through 2 hours for him to get 4 IP in.
> 
> Didn't understand them DFA Turner for him though. Penny's trash and while Turner hasn't been good surely he could've been of some use in the bullpen. Not like the Marlins are real contenders this season anyways. Cubs got quite a bargain for what they gave up.


We got rid of Turner for Cosart. Penny's only getting the call up because Cosart then got hurt and also Hendo. We'll need the bats to really come alive tomorrow for sure, but maybe Penny will fool everybody and actually put in 5 or 6 good innings. I'm not expecting much, if he gives up 4 runs or less he's doing what he's asked to. 

Turner was starting to turn it around, he could have been a long man in our bullpen but we already have Sam Dyson and we actually have one of the best 'pens in the game since the ASB. Bryan Morris has been straight cash. I still think it was too soon. Will keep my eyes on those Cubbie farmers.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

The score of that Brewers vs. Dodgers game :banderas


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



insanitydefined said:


> How many leads have the White Sox bullpen given up anyway?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





Every game Sale hasn't pitched and like 5 of his starts.


I'm trying to figure this out for you though...the White Sox have 17 blown saves this year though so far.

The White Sox have had 42 save opportunities and have blown 17 of them. They have the 2nd worst save percentage with teams of 40+ opportunities. The worst? Houston.


White Sox pitching has hit 52 batters...2nd in the league...we all know who's 1st in the league with that.


White Sox have thrown 63 wild pitches, most in the league....I'm done bringing up these sad stats. Going to bed.



ratman said:


> The score of that Brewers vs. Dodgers game :banderas




It was 9-3...not sure what you're getting at here.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh fuck me. Paxton is going to give the D to the Sox batters today...3 batters faced so far...3 K's.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Who's gave up more runs recently? The White Sox bullpen or Justin Masterson in a Cardinals uniform?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

White Sox bullpen...considering the bullpen gave up 15 runs in one game 3 games ago.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Was worried for the Brewers facing the Giants and Dodgers, but they won of both series :mark:. Great to see that Pirates and Cards both lost today too :mark:. Time for Brewers to get a comfortable lead again.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Is it me or does Houston rock Darvish every time he pitches against them now.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

ratman said:


> Was worried for the Brewers facing the Giants and Dodgers, but they won of both series :mark:. Great to see that Pirates and Cards both lost today too :mark:. Time for Brewers to get a comfortable lead again.


:bean 




TomahawkJock said:


> Who's gave up more runs recently? The White Sox bullpen or Justin Masterson in a Cardinals uniform?


I'm still hopeful he can get it together again, I mean how can you go from being an all star last year to.... whatever he was last night in the span of a year? It's gotta be something mechanical, need to get Yadi back out there to help him out.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



insanitydefined said:


> :bean
> 
> 
> 
> ...



During Yadi's absence I've really noticed that our pitching staff hasn't been nearly as good. You don't really recognize how much Yadi helps out until he's not there anymore. He is the most valuable player to the Cardinals, and that value is more than any other player's value on any team. He is truly the most irreplaceable player in baseball. 

I think once him and Wacha are back, we should be a whole lot better and should be able to get the second WC spot, possibly even the division but that's looking more unlikely every game we play. I won't be that frustrated if we miss the playoffs though. We are built for the future. Wong is developing. Taveras is going to be really good. Adams is just a HITTER. And I'm glad Miller is having the year he is having, as it will help him learn and grow. I'm still optimistic we can make something happen this year, but I won't be all that upset if it doesn't end up being our year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Is it me or does Houston rock Darvish every time he pitches against them now.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yes. Stros, A's, and M's own Darvish. Those are bad teams to suck against.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

MrMr, did you ever expect the Rangers season to be this dreadful?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

No. I knew pitching would be bad, but the bottom fell out hard for this team. Tons of injuries sure, but they probably were a 4th place team at best without all the guys getting hurt. You just can't win when you bleed earned runs nightly.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

THE WHITE SOX BULLPEN HELD UP!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

This LA/Boston game is the real deal HOLYFIELD.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Joel Anthony said:


> This LA/Boston game is the real deal HOLYFIELD.


6hrs and 31mins :wall I was there for 2 1/2 hours of it, I got home late and it was still on :drake1 All this could haven been avoided if ayvar didnt commit an error earlier in the game that would tie the game. fpalm Oh and Hamilton actually got a hit :hb snapping an 0-23 streak fpalm


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Touche, Jay Bruce.

Tf are the Rays wearing?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Seriously who did the Tigers piss off to get a bullpen this shitty?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Everyone's bullpen is shitty.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

3rd worst ERA behind only Rockies and Astros. You could put Rivera, Kimbrel, Chapman, and prime Eric Gagne in the pen and they'd find a way to blow it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



TomahawkJock said:


> Everyone's bullpen is shitty.


Nah, the Giants have a pretty strong bullpen.

It's just everything else that they have that's shitty. :side:


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Welp we didn't get swept, and we actually scored some runs to! :mark:

Pat Neshek though. :banderas Just shutting it down in the setup role, two innings of 6 up 6 down baseball.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

FUCK, Skaggs will undergo Tommy John surgery. What a terrible 2nd half.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

BAUTISTA in the 19th :mark:

get owned pp


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

PP are the Tigers gonna get scooped by the Royals?

serious question and not trolling you


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

No idea. Bullpen has pitched like shit when they've needed to and the offense comes and goes. KC needs to cool off as well, but this team has been quite inconsistent. Ausmus has had some questionable strategies (shouldn't have went to Nathan yesterday after pitching 30 some on Friday; afraid to make a bold decision before he has to) and now their pitchers are getting hit with the injury bug. Not a fun time, but this team is inconsistent enough where they could rattle off 8 of 9 and get back to a 4 or 5 game lead.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> 3rd worst ERA behind only Rockies and Astros. You could put Rivera, Kimbrel, Chapman, and prime Eric Gagne in the pen and they'd find a way to blow it.





Don't the White Sox have the 2nd worst ERA?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Duplicitous Dub said:


> FUCK, Skaggs will undergo Tommy John surgery. What a terrible 2nd half.


He'll probably miss most of next season too, really sucky.

I just realized that Atlanta/Washington went until 2:30 in the morning last night after a 3 hour rain delay, holy crap.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Don't the White Sox have the 2nd worst ERA?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Maybe since the Tigers pen only allowed 2 runs in 12-13 innings, but this is updated daily:

http://www.fangraphs.com/leaders.as...0,ts&rost=0&age=0&filter=&players=0&sort=15,d

Either way, for a team with WS aspirations they are pitiful.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



insanitydefined said:


> He'll probably miss most of next season too, really sucky.
> 
> I just realized that Atlanta/Washington went until 2:30 in the morning last night after a 3 hour rain delay, holy crap.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Bunch of guys on each team are doubtless happy with today's series finale being the night game.

________________________

The Giants organization's desperation with second base this season is a farcical black comedy unlike anything I have seen since the last time the team went into the season with nobody to man second base until they traded for Marco Scutaro (2012, which ended up being swell!). 

Scutaro being called up in July when they knew full well that he (or at least they fucking _should have known_ full well) that he was never going to be able to contribute anything led directly to Brandon Belt's concussion in Miami, with Scutaro--a player who should have been back in the minors getting rehab starts--throwing a baseball into Belt's head during practice. fpalm

Following that disaster came the Uggly Uggla Tragicomedy. 

This team is awful. Since the series vs. the Cardinals in St. Louis in which they won three out of four to begin June, they have not won a single series against a team that is not dreadful (i.e., Mets/Phillies/Diamondbacks/Padres). They have been outscored in all of those games against contending teams since the first week of June 103-57. Most of their games against good teams result in utter humiliation.

Four games against the White Sox this year and the Giants have to face Chris Sale twice. Bah.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

It's almost as if that Timmay no-hitter was bad luck for you guys. I think after that you lost like 15 of 18 or some crazy shit. 

Can't believe ya'll went and got Dan Uggla to shore up your problems at 2nd. fpalm

Look on the bright side, the NL is so bad this year that under .500 teams are still in serious contention for post season play. Just gotta find a way to grind out these last two months.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Indeed, *Joel*. Trying to remain somewhat realistically optimistic. 29 of the remaining 44 games for the Giants are against tomato cans. 

One day Brandon Belt might come back and save us. 

For now, I'm fine with the Giants letting the kids--Panik and Duffy--play 2B. Particularly with Pablo Sandoval set to hit free agency, if the Giants are to bring him back they are going to have to find areas on the roster where they can "go cheap" and second base probably makes as much sense as anywhere.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Should go after Bonafacio in the off season. Never can go wrong with an ex-Marlin.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Baseball's no fun right now.

And now it seems :verlander is hurt


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Baseball's no fun right now?

Must have just missed my two home runs including a 600 footer.










DONG CARLO :mark:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

That Giancarlo bomb was magnificent.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Royals have jumpfrogged the Tigers


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

So, Sportscenter showed you Stanton's bombs and diving catch.. but not THIS?!










:mark:










Them Fightin' FISH. 

Stanton with 7 450+ homers, 2 more than the closest TEAM. No one other player has more than 2. 










Fish now 29-17 in 1-run games, best in the majors. 

4th in 2-out batting average, 2nd in 2-out RBI, 3rd in 2-out hits. JUST BEING CLUTCH. 

OH, and the Marlins Jr. RBI team won the RBI World Series by beating Detroit Arsenal Youth and Fitness. 










:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

WHY DO ALL MY FAVORITE PLAYERS SUFFER MULTIPLE KNEE INJURIES? First Derrick Rose, now Manny Machado.

I don't want to live in this cruel world anymore.


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Was at the Royals game tonight. They haven't made the playoffs in my lifetime (I am 21). They are currently in first place in the AL Central after tonight. I'm so fucking pumped.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

edwin hasn't played in a month and he's still top 5 in homers :ti

:EDWIN


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

If Chicago blows this game... fpalm


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Joel Anthony said:


> If Chicago blows this game... fpalm





Wow, Beckham did something.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Really sucks how they blew that game for Sale. I know you say they blow a lot for him. I can't imagine any top pitcher as has many W's pulled out from under his feet like he does. That was majesty.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Wow, Beckham did something.


 Fuck baseball man. :frankie2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Fuck baseball. Never liked it anyway.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

White Sox to give Peavy his first win in forever today.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Sidewinder400 said:


> White Sox to give Peavy his first win in forever today.




Damn, I'm good.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

SW please answer your PM. Thanks.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Those Kansas City Royals. Hung 5 in the 7th to take a 7-3 lead and never looked back. They are 13-2 in their last 15. Their only 2 losses were at the beginning of that run and the other day - both to the Athletics. Since a team meeting after going 0-4 after the All Star Break, they are now 18-8 in the 2nd half, best in the bigs. Amazing run for those Kansas City Royals. Varges retired the final 23 batters the other night, very impressive. Seems like just yesterday the Marlins were trading him away for Matt Lindstrom. fpalm 

The Pirates. 9 of their 22 NL Central wins are against the Cubs. They are 8 games under .500 within the division, every other contending team is over. The only other team with a losing division record in the hunt are my Marlins who are four under. The Mets are 1 over in division play. The Pirates have themselves to blame if they don't win their division because they couldn't beat anyone in their division other than the Cubs. Getting Gerrit Cole and Cutch back will be huge for their stretch run though and could put them over the top. However, the Cards and Cincinatti are expecting big players back soon as well mainly Molina and Phillips respectively. Braun is out for the Brewers and they've had some other key setbacks, so this is going to be the division race that will be the most exciting heading in to the final week. 

Javier Baez with another 4 K game. So far in his first 10 games he has 41 ABs and 17 of them resulted in strikeouts. 11 hits, four of which went for home runs. Batting .240. Am I saying the kid's never going to hit for average? Nope. But, he's got a very long ways to go. One of the sexiest swings already in the bigs but that plate discipline is a negative on every grading scale. There's good news for Cubs' fans. Giancarlo Stanton through his first ten games? 1 Home Run. 17 Strikeouts. .230 average. Yay for judging players on the first ten games of their Major League careers!

Good to see Jake Marisnick getting off to a decent start in the American League. Batting .311 since joining the Stros. 4-4 a few nights back. I see him eventually becoming a solid everyday player. 

Astros and Rays have the potential to be one of the better outfields of the future in the AL. Like their young core of 25 and unders. *REALLY* like the Keirmaier kid in Tampa and of course Myers. They need a 3rd man there, gotta a couple prospects in Mahtook/Toles. Stros have Springer who's got a cannon and the dingers, along with Marisnick. Not sure if Grossman is their future to round it out but they've also got a couple of studs in the farm as well, actually pretty well stocked there.

Brad Penny looking to remain undefeated on the season tonight. 4 with Zona, 2 with Texas and 3 at the Rockies. Anything less than 7-2 and this team just doesn't deserve a chance at postseason play. This is where we either make our move, or go down with a wet fart. :side:


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

ROB MANFRED is the 10th MLB Commissioner, succeeding Bud Selig.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Fun fact: Joe Kelly got the first stolen base for a Red Sox pitcher since 1959 the other day.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Speaking of fun facts, 10th walk off for the Marlins tonight. This team plays with fire and doesn't care about getting burnt. Brad Penny STILL undefeated on the season. :mark:


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Edwin is activated today. AL East pitching is in trouble.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

This fucking team, allergic to .500 fpalm


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

osey2 PANDA MORSE


...No, the game is not even close to being over but the GIANTS have scored three runs off of Cole Hamels and that is three more runs than I figured they would be scoring tonight!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

My Bravos finally did the only thing that keeps our mostly shit offense afloat: hit bombs. 42-18 when we hit a home run, according to the A's brodcast. Still think we will miss the playoffs, however.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Marlins couldn't get their 11th walk off victory tonight but recently traded ex-Marlin Jake Marisnick took a little of what he learned in his time here and hit the go ahead ground rule double for the Astros in the 10th. Making Jorgovan forget all about SPRINGER.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Brewers win a series against the Dodgers *AGAIN*

:banderas


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Angels with the best record in baseball :banderas


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

*.500* :banderas


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



ratman said:


> Brewers win a series against the Dodgers *AGAIN*
> 
> :banderas


:mark: :mark: :mark:

Watched the GIANTS win at a sports bar in LA. Some Dodger fans booed the Giants and I booed them back. :banderas



(Also, I think the ROYALS deserve the thread title at this point. Winning 20 of their last 25, just scorching white hot.)


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

The Royals can get fucked :side:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Sale to get 13 K's tonight against Baltimore.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

*Haven't posted in here for awhile. Because you know... Reds... 






So happy to see Ken Griffey Jr. inducted in our Hall of Fame. Well deserved. 
I will never forget his trademark home run swing :banderas*


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



₵A$H®;38459898 said:


> *Haven't posted in here for awhile. Because you know... Reds...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ah, Griffey, he's a beast in MLB 10 The Show...Yep, that's the newest baseball game I have. Don't hate.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Ah, Griffey, he's a beast in MLB 10 The Show...Yep, that's the newest baseball game I have. Don't hate.


*Lol I haven't played a baseball game in like 10 years ( maybe more ). I had a game on the PS1.

I sucked. And that was when the Reds really stinked. Not a good combo.
*


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Notsureifsrs. Griffey Jr. had one good year with the Reds. Transcendent player; one of my favorites. Don't know if he's "deserving" to be a part of the Reds HOF, tbh.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Television dispute between the Nationals and Orioles has reached litigation:

http://www.mlbtraderumors.com/2014/08/orioles-nationals-television-dispute-reaches-litigation.html



> AUGUST 18: The presiding judge has awarded MASN a preliminary injunction that will prevent the Nationals from acting to enforce the arbitration award for the time being, according to a tweet from James Wagner of the Washington Post. The immediate effect is that Washington will not be able to demand the increased rights fees while the litigation plays out.
> 
> More broadly, the order would appear to be a promising development for the Orioles’ side of the dispute, indicating that the court could be inclined to allow the case challenging the arbitration award to move forward. (See the last paragraph of this post for further explanation.) But even that still must be briefed and argued before the sides engage in any discovery or reach the merits of the immediate dispute — which is, itself, a step removed from the ultimate question of the rights fee amount.


Nats also signed Nate Schierholtz today. Inb4 he obliterates his old team the Giants next weekend. Though they were going to get crushed by the Nats no matter what. :side:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

inb4 Nate the great is in a platoon with Bryce, under a direct order from Matt Williams


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I would say that that does not make sense at all, *Flex*, because both men bat left-handed, but then... Matt Williams... 

Love ya, Matt, you were a good Giant but your managing in Washington, DC has been... underwhelming. 

______________________________

The Cincinnati Reds just experienced their 30th one-run loss of the season, which easily leads the Majors. Stout starting pitching + highly inconsistent-at-best offense + terrible bullpen = a plethora of frustrating close losses, apparently.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Why is there not much discussion about CUDDYER.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

ABREU BOMB ALERT. ITS BEEN A LONG FUCKING TIME.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

http://miami.marlins.mlb.com/mlb/ga...676#gid=2014_08_19_texmlb_miamlb_1&mode=video

BIG FUCK SLAPPING THOSE BALLS AROUND LIKE A MIAMI NIGHT CLUB HUSSY


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

god are the Jays ever horrible right now. Ever since they lost 3 of 4 to the Astros about 3 weeks back.

And got a ball at the Twins/Royals game on Friday night. Pretty stoked about that.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Stax Classic said:


> http://miami.marlins.mlb.com/mlb/ga...676#gid=2014_08_19_texmlb_miamlb_1&mode=video
> 
> BIG FUCK SLAPPING THOSE BALLS AROUND LIKE A MIAMI NIGHT CLUB HUSSY







While looking at the box score I saw "Cotts" for Texas. I said "No way that's Neal Cotts...there's no way." Had to click on Cotts and found out it was Neal Cotts! How is this guy still in the majors, I remember when he was on the White Sox...man was he terrible.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

For John Lackey's second start in a row Tony Cruz has caught for him instead of AJ Pierzynski, I wonder if there's a little animosity carrying over from Boston there?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

GIANTS going all in on Rusney Castillo. :mark:

Rumors are "Giants and Yankees" may both go all the way in their respective efforts to sign Castillo... :hmm:

http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/1...lo-likely-get-deal-5-year-50-60-million-range



> As the pursuit of Cuban outfielder Rusney Castillo reaches its final days, several clubs told ESPN.com on Wednesday that they believe the Boston Red Sox, Detroit Tigers, Philadelphia Phillies, New York Yankees and San Francisco Giants have emerged as the likely finalists in a rapidly escalating bidding war.
> 
> Castillo is expected to choose a team within the next week, according to multiple sources. And clubs involved in the bidding believe he'll ultimately sign a five-year contract in the range of $50 million to $60 million. That would rank as the second-largest deal ever signed by an amateur player from Cuba or any other country, behind only Jose Abreu's six-year, $68 million contract with the Chicago White Sox.
> 
> Castillo, 27, has attracted the interest of a number of teams since his defection from Cuba last December. He established residency in Haiti this spring, and held a public workout in Florida last month that was attended by 28 of the 30 major league clubs.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Did the White Sox lose yet today?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Edwin Jackson immediately making the GIANTS lineup look like the '98 Yankees. :banderas :mark: :banderas :mark: :banderas :mark:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Richards down :jose


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The Chicago White Sox, making average pitchers with a 4.00 career ERA look like Cy Youngs since 2006.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

David Price went a complete game, no earned runs, and allowed only one hit. The Tigers lost. Extremely frustrating.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Ozymandias said:


> David Price went a complete game, no earned runs, and allowed only one hit. The Tigers lost. Extremely frustrating.





I guess Price didn't pitch well enough. :troll


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Ozymandias said:


> David Price went a complete game, no earned runs, and allowed only one hit. The Tigers lost. Extremely frustrating.


Shouldn't have give up that one hit. :toomanykobes

That happened to Adam Wainwright earlier this year, he gave up like 2 or 3 hits and still somehow lost. Dat Cardinal offense.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

"We can't play in the rain"...


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

juan francisco is batting .077 this month :ti

we'll gladly take any hitter on the tigers for him.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



> Jeff Fletcher @JeffFletcherOCR
> Follow
> #Angels Garrett Richards has a torn patellar tendon. Surgery next week. Will miss 6-9 months.


Devastating news :jose add to skaggs going down, very tough road going forward.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I was watching the Sox game last night and saw the highlights for that injury for the first time and cringed.. Blowing your knee out is never a good feeling. Its to bad considering how good of a season he was having too.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Baez just crushed a Gausman pitch. I mean crushed. And Kevin isn't very happy. Does any think Kris Bryant is getting called up this year or will we see him next year?


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

King Kai Guy said:


> Baez just crushed a Gausman pitch. I mean crushed. And Kevin isn't very happy. Does any think Kris Bryant is getting called up this year or will we see him next year?


I don't think so, I was talking to a buddy of mine who's a big Cubs fan, and he said there's no chance in hell he gets called up this year. Something to do with his contract or something, I don't remember.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

MVPOSEY. PANIK, AKA THE WHITE JOE MORGAN OF THE MID-2010S, CALLING IT NOW. PAGAN. PENCE. PABLO. ISHIKAWA.

They said Panik had no power but he hit a 3-run home run tonight. They said the Giants would have no chance against Doug Fister. They said the Giants had no chance against the Washington Nationals, fresh from winning ten in a row with a flurry of walkoff wins in their home ballpark. They said that the Nat's winning Streak would never end. They were wrong. They were resoundingly wrong. 

Nats fans were shocked... Think this was Brother *GOON*:










_______________________________

Red Sox signing Castillo for all of the years and money. Eh, fairly extensive commitment for a 27-year-old who hasn't played professionally in a year and a half. Never wanted him too much anyway. :side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Oh you're a giants fan now....


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

LOL that throw by Josh Hamilton in left field. What a bum. :

Here's a serious question, *Dub*: with Garrett Richards out until next season, who would the Angels trust with a hypothetical Wild Card Game start, should the team fail to win the AL West?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The Twins went in dry on Detroit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

If Kris Bryant doesn't get the call it's because of super 2 status. He has to have x amount of time in the minors or some shit so they can keep him for less for longer.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I don't think Bryant is a Super 2. It's more that there's still no reason to jump the gun and rush him up to the Majors when the Cubs organization already has a myriad of extremely young players adjusting to being up at that level, and Bryant, despite his exceedingly impressive slash line in Double-A (.355/.458/.702), could probably use a touch more seasoning before being called up anyway. He also just sustained a (minor, let us hope?) foot injury and the Cubs would be foolish to rush him needlessly while he's recovering from that. 

As explained here by a report of what Theo Epstein said to reporters: http://www.mlbtraderumors.com/2014/06/cubs-notes-bryant-schwarber-trades-samardzija.html...


> Despite Bryant’s tremendous minor league success, Epstein told reporters, including the Daily Herald’s Bruce Miles, that he doesn’t expect Bryant to be promoted to the Major Leagues this season. That may be disappointing for Cubs fans, but from a business standpoint there’s little harm in letting Bryant develop at Triple-A and waiting to start his service clock.


Cubs are going to have a tremendous starting lineup in about two years. They are going to need to address pitching right away, however, probably beginning with this upcoming off-season. You would think a Max Scherzer or a Jon Lester or someone in that class would be a free agency priority. 

Javier Baez is fun to watch but even more fun last night was Madison Bumgarner taking him to school, striking him out four times in a row for a "golden sombrero," and going to the same kill pitch over and over, high fastballs. :mark: BUMGARNER. MVPOSEY. :mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Good to see Deso back in essay mode after the recent Giant's better play.



Sidewinder400 said:


> Ah, Griffey, he's a beast in MLB 10 The Show...Yep, that's the newest baseball game I have. Don't hate.


Don't be ashamed, I still play NCAA Football 2006. Best ever games are just best ever games.



Duplicitous Dub said:


> Richards down :jose


Horrible. 



Sidewinder400 said:


> The Chicago White Sox, making average pitchers with a 4.00 career ERA look like Cy Youngs since 2006.


Oh yeah? Watch Monday Night when Wade LeBlanc turns in to Wade CyBlanc against the Marlins. Marlins, making average pitchers look like Cy Young since 1993.



Ozymandias said:


> David Price went a complete game, no earned runs, and allowed only one hit. The Tigers lost. Extremely frustrating.


That was nuts. It's kind of reminiscent of Price's entire career at Tampa Bay. Pitch great but no matter how well he does, the team doesn't back him up. Though, his post-season starts there were just horribly bad so that kind of doesn't make sense but somehow I feel it does. The guy's just got some bad luck.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

MrMister said:


> If Kris Bryant doesn't get the call it's because of super 2 status. He has to have x amount of time in the minors or some shit so they can keep him for less for longer.


Yeah that's it, not that I actually understand any the whole super two status mumbo jumbo but still. :side:

Waino got lit up AGAIN tonight against the Phillies. Well maybe not lit up, but definitely not himself, ever since the all star break he hasn't been doing good at all. Velocity is way down and walks are up, I hope a lot of it is just not having Yadi behind the plate catching, but I'm worried that there might be something wrong with his elbow again. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Alejandro De Aza is the worst outfielder ever.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



DesolationRow said:


> LOL that throw by Josh Hamilton in left field. What a bum. :
> 
> Here's a serious question, *Dub*: with Garrett Richards out until next season, who would the Angels trust with a hypothetical Wild Card Game start, should the team fail to win the AL West?


Weaver most likely, our bats seem to wake up when he is on the mound but I would love to see Matt ACE KILLER Shoemaker get the nod, he's been superb.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

HAWK going off about instant replay. Here comes a fine and suspension.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Tigers tanking for a better draft pick.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

^ :lmao


MAW BOY, Nolan Arenado, straight breaking my heart out there tonight... 

Hech had one of the greatest plays I've ever seen by a shortstop, too.. such a crying shame.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I have a serious question...


Where do you rank Chris Sale among Starting Pitchers? Rank the pitchers above him please. I honestly want to know what people think, I'm not trying to start anything.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Kershaw, Felix, Jose Fernandez, Darvish, Wainwright...that's about it. Maybe Matt Harvey if he can come back. His stuff was filth.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Top 5. Kershaw + King Felix 1 and 2, then likely Fernandez (when healthy), Price, Lester, Sale all together. If I'm going top 5 right now

Kershaw
Felix
Price
Sale
Lester


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Forgot about Price. I think Sale is right there with him though.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Sox are losing 4-3 right now...all 4 runs are unearned. White Sox must hate Sale.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



MrMister said:


> Forgot about Price. I think Sale is right there with him though.


Yeah after Kershaw/Felix/healthy Jose I could be talked into anyone. Thing that makes Price > Sale to me is that he goes deeper into games and is less of a health concern.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Perfect Poster said:


> Yeah after Kershaw/Felix/healthy Jose I could be talked into anyone. Thing that makes Price > Sale to me is that he goes deeper into games and is less of a health concern.


Fernandez already top 3.. Crazy.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

WERTH


----------



## RobVanDingus (Aug 20, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Shake my dreads at Affeldt


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Angels bout to get SWEPT from MONDAY thru WEDNESDAY.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

OZUNA batting cleanup tonight. :mark: :mark:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

fuck whoever was unpiring the giants game.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Rockies with dat best lineup in baseball doing the FISH some favors :mark:

I just realized tonight that Trout hits .263 at home and .312 on the road. That's crazy.

OH AND THIS GUY IS A FUCKING MONSTER.










MVP Stanton is currently leading the NL in:

WAR
XBH
HR
RBI
RProd
TOB
BB
wOBA
BABIP
OBP
SLG
ISO
OPS
OPS+
TB
IBB
RC
wRC+
WPA
RE24
WPA/LI
REW


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Cubs calling up Soler.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*









How the fuck is THE BIG FUCK already at 150 career homers?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Joel Anthony said:


> Rockies with dat best lineup in baseball doing the FISH some favors :mark:
> 
> I just realized tonight that Trout hits .263 at home and .312 on the road. That's crazy.
> 
> ...





:ti only about 4 of these matter, well actually none since the team is under .500.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Was at the Saturday night Angels-A's game. Hilarious how the Angels lost on a wild pitch after that intense pitching duel for eight innings. Being at the Sunday night game was funny, too, in how predictably poor Scott Kazmir was against the Angels lineup. 

__________________

I am disappointed in the MLB thread regulars, to be honest. Once again, for the second time this season, the Dodgers were the victims of a triple play! By the Mets! And it was because of Yasiel Puig's horrible baserunning! :mark: :mark: :mark:

___________________

Doug Eddings was last night's home plate umpire for the Rockies-Giants game. He was trending on twitter, reportedly, for hours during the latter half of the game and for hours afterward. That is not a good thing, I'd say. Positively atrocious ump show crap from him all night long. Jake Peavy looked like he could kill him. After squeezing Peavy all night he calls a strike three on Buster Posey that was not even close to the strike zone and was poorly framed by the Rockies' catcher besides that. Posey, who never expresses disagreement and is especially unlikely to do so in any kind of animated manner, immediately waved his arms upward in righteous, spiritually exhausted protest. In short, fuck you, Doug Eddings. No happy Eddings for the Giants.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Are the Rangers going to break the record for players used in a season? At 52 with a month to go.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

BAEZ DA GOD... With 4K's today.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

:hmm: at the giants game.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Damn how good has Shoemaker been? And how bad has Eovaldi been lately? 

Watching this beat down was well worth it because of the AMAZING HECH


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

:lmao holy shit fuck on a whole wheat cracker Batman :mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

A couple of faint MVP chants for Trout. Will he be the first MVP to hit .258 at home?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

BUMGARNER

osey2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Those were actually aimed at THE BIG FUCK Joel :mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Oh yeah, that's my fuck up.

Poor Ricky Nolasco. His 1 good start every 2 year average and Perkins blows it for 'em. 7 IP, 3 hits, 6 K's. 

MARLINS SCORE A RUN, NO SHUTOUT. :mark: Haven't been shut out in 57 straight.

SCORE 2. THE 2 OUT RALLY IS ON.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Joel Anthony said:


> A couple of faint MVP chants for Trout. Will he be the first MVP to hit .258 at home?


that's a weird stat, cause he's batting something like 330 away.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

That is just for this season, no? Oddities such as that are fairly common for the duration of a single season or thereabouts, honestly. Almost certainly merely coincidental.

Madison Bumgarner had an inflated ERA at AT&T Park this season until TONIGHT'S AMAZING GEM; two years ago his ERA was inflated on the road.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

In an MVP season, Deso? 

It is weird, Boogie. I might have to look in to it more at the end of the year, he still has time to up it a bit but doubt he will dramatically. Guys a stud either way.

And I've been told that Willie Stargell hit .270 at home in '79. Johnny Bench hit .232 in '72.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Joel Anthony said:


> *In an MVP season, Deso? *
> 
> It is weird, Boogie. I might have to look in to it more at the end of the year, he still has time to up it a bit but doubt he will dramatically. Guys a stud either way.


That does doubtless make it much more peculiar, that is true. 

Nevertheless, I do not doubt that such strange splits for an MVP season have occurred before. Would be fun to look into.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Joel Anthony said:


> In an MVP season, Deso?
> 
> It is weird, Boogie. I might have to look in to it more at the end of the year, he still has time to up it a bit but doubt he will dramatically. Guys a stud either way.
> 
> And I've been told that Willie Stargell hit .270 at home in '79. Johnny Bench hit .232 in '72.


There you go. I was planning to begin looking up such cases. Splits even more dramatic and bizarre than Trout's have been part of MVP campaigns. Does not surprise me.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Well then unless he gets to .271 at home, he'll be the first since 1972 to hit less than .270 at home. It's not that big of a deal but a neat little side bar and trivia question.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Not even sure that Tret is the MVP. There's a few guys in Seattle that could have a say in that.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

No one in Seattle is winning the MVP :kobe


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

King Felix could definitely have a say in it. It's not like Verlander wasn't just named MVP a few years ago. And Trout, despite still being a great player, has not nearly been as close to his heights of the last two years.

I would say it's Trouts to lose, but if Seattle makes the Wild Card and Felix gets his ERA below 2 (at like 2.07 right now) I wouldn't be surprised to hear some support for him.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

So a SP will win the MVP in both leagues?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Possibly? Both have been the two best players in baseball, wouldn't surprise me. Especially with no runaway guy in either league.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

osey2 osey2 osey2



> Alex Pavlovic @AlexPavlovic · 3h
> Career strikeout No. 2000 for Tim Hudson. Only other active players with 2,000: Sabathia, Burnett, Colon.





> Andrew Baggarly @CSNBaggs · 3h
> Tim Hudson hit 2,000 career strikeouts just now. And Jake Peavy is three away from joining him in that club.





> Alex Pavlovic @AlexPavlovic · 1h
> Buster's put them on his back. Walk-off homer to left.


osey2 osey2 osey2

LOOK AT THIS SWING. JUST LOOK AT IT.




















No roughing up of Buster Posey after the walkoff home run. No tearing of his shirt. You don't pull on Superman's cape. You don't spit in the wind. You don't fuck with Buster MVPosey.



> Alex Pavlovic @AlexPavlovic · 1h
> That was career win No. 1,600 for Bruce Bochy. He passes Tommy Lasorda and now stands alone in 19th place all-time.


:clap :clap :clap

osey2 osey2 osey2


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

POSEY DA GAWD.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Bochy passing Lasorda? That's a surprise to me. But then again I always super overrate Lasorda because he was on of those bigger than life personalities as a kid and I always imagined him having 100,000 W's as a manger. 

September is going to be fun. The men will be separated from the boys. The MVPs will be separated from the runner ups. Bring it on. The most fun I've been able to have as a fan in over ten years. A certain MVP candidate has to really put the team on his back like never before in September to truly stay afloat.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

When MVPosey continues his completely sustainable 14-for-his-last-31-with-8-XBH-and-5-HR pace through the next month there will only be one possible NL MVP. osey2

Also, fuck Tommy Lasorda with Satan's favorite corkscrew through each ear hole and eye socket. 

Finally... apologies on the "pull" vs. "tug" of Superman's cape debacle above. A lesser man would edit his post but I will allow the shame of my misappropriation to live on in Internet Infamy.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



> Mariners president Kevin Mather told reporters, including MLB.com’s Greg Johns, that extension negotiations with GM Jack Zduriencik didn’t take long. “The question really was, ‘Do you like it here? Are we treating you OK? Are you enjoying your job?’” Mather explained. “[Zduriencik] said, ‘I love it here, my family loves it here.’ I said, ‘Well then let’s stay. Let’s stay.’ Big smile on his face. I said, ‘I guess that’s a yes.’” For his part, Zduriencik expressed his happiness with the extension and with where his organization stands. He did, however, indicate that he’s not about to become complacent: “You’re never satisfied. If I had Mays and Mantle, I’d still be looking for more. That’s just the nature of what you do. But I think we’re on our way to being what we want to become and that’s a world champion.”


Interesting story. It's almost touching how excited and happy organizations like the Mariners and Royals are to be at various markers of contention. Though the Royals are in dire need of greater attendance, they are drawing quite poorly at this time considering how well they are performing on the field. 

___________________

Manny Machado is almost certainly out for the rest of the 2014 season barring some highly unlikely expeditious recovery.

___________________

This Bartolo Colon waivers trade drama is probably the most interesting high-profile case of a team, in the Mets, shopping a veteran player with a considerable contract remaining owed to that veteran for 2015 and one team after another consequently passing. Especially since the Mets are, according to MLB Trade Rumors, wishing to collect some manner of impressive haul in terms of prospects for Colon. They may want to lower their trading price a little bit, particularly since Colon already comes with a hefty financial one for next season.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



DesolationRow said:


> When MVPosey continues his completely sustainable 14-for-his-last-31-with-8-XBH-and-5-HR pace through the next month there will only be one possible NL MVP. osey2
> 
> Also, fuck Tommy Lasorda with Satan's favorite corkscrew through each ear hole and eye socket.
> 
> Finally... apologies on the "pull" vs. "tug" of Superman's cape debacle above. A lesser man would edit his post but I will allow the shame of my misappropriation to live on in Internet Infamy.


Just good to see ya' believing again, buddy.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

So with the Angels and Dodgers basically locked in Playoffs this year, what are the odds of there being a freeway World Series? Both have the best records in in there conferences and both seem to have a good combination of hitting and pitching.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Final 4 will be all California teams somehow. Dodgers v Giants and Angels v As.

It's a decent chance to have an LA World Series. A Battle of the Bay rematch could happen too.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I'm watching the Cubs game cause ya know, I like watching teams lose, and the Red's Stadium is more empty than a White Sox game. :ti


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Sidewinder400 said:


> I'm watching the Cubs game cause ya know, I like watching teams lose, and the Red's Stadium is more empty than a White Sox game. :ti


I saw some of the highlights from their game two days ago (I think) and they had a TNA level crowd on hand. There was literally no one sitting behind home plate and there were only a few people sitting in the outfield seats.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Inb4 Deso jerks off to Yusmeiro Petit in here.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

YADI IS COMING BACK TOMORROW. :mark: :watson :mark: :watson :mark: :watson :mark: 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I am quite confused as to why Alex Gordon is being considered for the AL MVP.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



insanitydefined said:


> I saw some of the highlights from their game two days ago (I think) and they had a TNA level crowd on hand. There was literally no one sitting behind home plate and there were only a few people sitting in the outfield seats


I saw those same highlights and was pretty surprised. It was worse than Marlins and Tampa level of attendance. Did you notice later in the highlights, fans behind home and outfield were actually there? I was thinking it had to be a rain delay or something. The Cueto start. It was pretty odd.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

*Myers*, it's *leagues* in Major League Baseball, not _conferences_. 

____________________

PETIT. YUSMEIRO FUCKING PETIT.

http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/1...sco-giants-retires-46-straight-set-mlb-record

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Oh yeah, Insanity. I seen Yadi play in Springfield the other night. Pretty cool moment!


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Joel Anthony said:


> I saw those same highlights and was pretty surprised. It was worse than Marlins and Tampa level of attendance. Did you notice later in the highlights, fans behind home and outfield were actually there? I was thinking it had to be a rain delay or something. The Cueto start. It was pretty odd.


I think there was a rain delay to start it, I don't remember it getting mentioned but I do remember it looking like there was rain on one of the cameras in one of the earlier innings.







TomahawkJock said:


> Oh yeah, Insanity. I seen Yadi play in Springfield the other night. Pretty cool moment!


Did you see on twitter where he bought steak and lobster for the whole Springfield team? Dat class.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Fuck I regret staying home for this game.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I see Buster Posey has decided to try in August.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

POSEEEYYYYYYY!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Sidewinder400 said:


> I see Buster Posey has decided to try in August.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Seems like the team as a whole is waking up, and now they lead in the WC. Plz overtake the dodgers.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Blanco all of a sudden turning into a power hitter.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

GIANTS

osey2 osey2 osey2



Sidewinder400 said:


> I see Buster Posey has decided to try in August.





BOOGIE COUSINS said:


> POSEEEYYYYYYY!





Duplicitous Dub said:


> Seems like the team as a whole is waking up, and now they lead in the WC. Plz overtake the dodgers.





BOOGIE COUSINS said:


> Blanco all of a sudden turning into a power hitter.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Miguel Cabrera sucks now...only batting .300 and only 17 home runs? Not even top 20 anymore. :ti



-edit-


0-3 with 3K's against Sale today so far.



Jose Abreu has been ON FIRE. His average was below .300 or right at it last week, he's at .318 now.


Sale with 12K's through 6 against Detroit. FAPFAPFAPFAPFAPFP


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

The Oakland Athletics organization is learning that while the Yoenis Cespedes-Jon Lester trade was probably the right move in order to succeed in October, having Jon Lester instead of Yoenis Cespedes almost surely makes their very bid to win the American League West more difficult. Quite the paradox. Granted, they have also sustained some significant injuries, with their middle infield in particular taking a heavy blow with Jed Lowrie's trip to the DL. Almost the whole team seems banged up to one degree or another at the moment, too. Terrible timing considering who they are facing, obviously.

Billy Beane is probably also wondering if the trade with the Cubs is Carlos Gonzalez, version 2.0, starring Addison Russell. That trade still makes complete sense to me based on the Athletics' timeline but if the team fails to bring home the pennant, or, most ideally from Beane's perspective, a World Series Championship, there will be much hand-wringing should Russell become the force that he is projected to become.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Giants just going to start taking no hitters in to the late innings for the rest of the year now, huh? 

I would not be the least be surprised if Milwaukee is on the outside looking in come October.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

That's right, *Joel*, that's just how it's going to be. :

PEAVY

GIANTS

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

No-hitters to late innings mean nothing when offense can't support the effort Deso


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Giants are interested in trading for Adam Dunn. Yesssss, please take him.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

A's acquire Dunn for cash considerations and minor league pitchers, according to MLB Network.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



King Kai Guy said:


> A's acquire Dunn for cash considerations and minor league pitchers, according to MLB Network.




Adam Dunn is gone! YES! White Sox gearing up on the pitchers, got rid of De Aza for a pitcher that was 10-1 in Single A, they got someone else too, now a reliever for Dunn.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Just a precursor to the offseason CWS FIRE SALE


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: California baseball*



Stax Classic said:


> Just a precursor to the offseason CWS FIRE SALE





Well, Alexi is definitely gone, he won't be resigning, I hope Viciedo is gone. Just keep Quintana, Sale, Abreu, and Eaton, oh and Garcia. Get rid of that whole damn bullpen, minus Jones.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

That inning is why people should never use errors as a defensive stat. JD Martinez had an easily catchable ball bounce off his mitt that went for a double and the ER was charged to Porcello. Hunter was also given a hit on a throw that was pretty poor. I don't know how those weren't scored as errors. The stat is inconsistent at best and useless for the most part.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Now explain the 2nd inning. :troll


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

HARPER :mark:


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

This inning justified my $20.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

COMEBACK :mark:

MATT HOLIDAY :mark:

DAT CUBS COME APART :mark: 

Starting to take after Deso after that one.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Thank you Giants :mark:

Division tie :mark:


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Sweep prevented on a gorgeous day at Safeco!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



insanitydefined said:


> COMEBACK :mark:
> 
> MATT HOLIDAY :mark:
> 
> ...


:lol



TomahawkJock said:


> Thank you Giants :mark:
> 
> Division tie :mark:


Just like at the end of the season two years ago we've got your back as far as getting into the postseason goes. :mark: 

Can't wait to beat you guys in the NLCS again en route to preserving the Appropriately-for-San-Francisco-Bi-Annual Dynasty. :mark:

BUMGARNER. SUSAC. PAGAN. PANIK. PABLO. PENCE. MORSE. BLANCO. CRAWFORD. ISHIKAWA. ARIAS. DUFFY. KONTOS. LOPEZ. TIMMEH OUT O' THE PEN (okay so he sucked but whatever).

GIANTS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

If the Giants and Cardinals somehow weren't in the postseason I don't think many would be mad.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Perfect Poster said:


> If the Giants and Cardinals somehow weren't in the postseason I don't think many would be mad.


Deep down we all want the ALCS to be BOS vs. NYY with the NLCS being SF vs. STL.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Perfect Poster said:


> If the Giants and Cardinals somehow weren't in the postseason I don't think many would be mad.


People hate on success. :toomanykobes

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

If Cardinal fans didn't circle-jerk themselves to the "Cardinal Way" and be all sanctimonious they wouldn't be half as bad. Most annoying fanbase west of Boston.

San Fran, well they can get fucked from 2012.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

No need to worry about any success for the White Sox for the next 10 years.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Probably time to become a Cubs fan with that sexy young talent of theirs.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

All that sexy talent makes them a potential BIG FUCK landing spot


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

All that sexy talent has classic Cubs heartbreak written all over it, you know there's some kind of disaster coming for them.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Exactly, they trade for Stanton and have a verbal agreement on a new contract, and then he backs out and bolts for the Dodgers for $350 million over 10 years.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

insanitydefined said:


> All that sexy talent has classic Cubs heartbreak written all over it, you know there's some kind of disaster coming for them.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



They find out Baez is Dunn V 2.0


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Baez can run better than Dunn:side:

I think people know that with the Baez power you get the extreme K rate. He didn't BB as much as SPRINGER in the minors though.


:lmao Baez has a 42% K rate so far in the majors :lmao

42% K to 3% BB. that is awful.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Meh. He's 20. 

Let's see where he's at when 25-26. There is a long way in his development. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I'm not saying he sucks. We can't know that now. I'm just saying he strikes out a ton. You can still hit 40 HR and drive in a lot of runs hitting around .220 and striking out around 30% of the time.

Also Dunn 2.0 isn't a bad thing. It's just the typical power hitter high K guy. If that's what Baez is, it's valuable. Dunn was also an OBP guy. That's what Baez needs to work on the most since he's probably not going to stop swinging hard.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Lawl, Braves got no hit.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Carlos Ruiz is tied for 2nd most no-hitters caught all-time with 3


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Adam Dunn hit a HR in his first AB with Oakland. Fuck you too Dunn.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



MrMister said:


> I'm not saying he sucks. We can't know that now. I'm just saying he strikes out a ton. You can still hit 40 HR and drive in a lot of runs hitting around .220 and striking out around 30% of the time.
> 
> Also Dunn 2.0 isn't a bad thing. It's just the typical power hitter high K guy. If that's what Baez is, it's valuable. Dunn was also an OBP guy. That's what Baez needs to work on the most since he's probably not going to stop swinging hard.


Dan Uggla made a pretty nice career out of that. Power hitting MIF are rare, partly because they're usually horrible on defense and get moved to a corner spot.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Perfect Poster said:


> Dan Uggla made a pretty nice career out of that. Power hitting MIF are rare, partly because they're usually horrible on defense and get moved to a corner spot.






Looks like Miggy getting a day off was a good thing, as he bent over Cleveland today.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Adam Dunn hit a HR in his first AB with Oakland. Fuck you too Dunn.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Donkeys and elephants sleeping together! Pandemonium in the Coliseum!!!


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Stax Classic said:


> All that sexy talent makes them a potential BIG FUCK landing spot


Yeah and we'll be getting ALL that sexy talent in return. They can keep Turner though.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Don't let anyone lie to you, the "J.D." in JD Martinez stands for Just Dingers. Now 7 in the 9th inning. Ridiculous.


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Cardinals are catching fire at the right time while the Brew Crew is taking a nosedive.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

My name is Jose Abreu and all I do is hit hit hit.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Speaking of Just DINGERS..........

WE MISS YOU SPRINGER DINGER GUY.

COME BACK TO THE MLB THREAD SOON.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I miss saying Abreu bomb...cause this guy doesn't hit home runs anymore. Also, FUCK YOU ADAM DUNN HITTING ANOTHER BOMB WITH OAKLAND.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Don't think we ain't noticing that curb-stomping down in Arlington tonight.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Madison Bumgarner, YOUR National League Pitcher of the Month of August.

Bumgarner's August stats: 4-1; 1.57 ERA; 3 CG; 2 SHO; 46 IP; 26 H; 9 R; 8 ER; 4 HR; 3 BB; 56 SO

Three walks and fifty-six strikeouts.

Three walks and fifty-six strikeouts.

Three walks and fifty-six strikeouts.

It's a slutter, no, it's a curve, no, it's a fastball, no, it's Mad Bum! :mark: :mark: :mark:










He was the May NL Pitcher of the Month, and all of his August stats are better than his May ones. Oh, Madison.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Sidewinder400 said:


> I miss saying Abreu bomb...cause this guy doesn't hit home runs anymore. Also, FUCK YOU ADAM DUNN HITTING ANOTHER BOMB WITH OAKLAND.


Donkeys and Elepehants working in unison, someone contact Washington. They're getting shit done in Oakland.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Ron Washington is leaving the Rangers for personal reasons.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

They won't let him smoke crack in the dugout.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

That's the way baseball go.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Marlins can either play themselves in to a very fun race to end the season or play themselves out of contention over the next two series. Good start tonight vs Atlanta. Cosart has been an ace since joining the club. 4 in Milwaukee after Atlanta. Keep on fighting you Fish..


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Towers out in Arizona, Tony la Russa taking over


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Some unidentified San Francisco Giants batter went 3-3 (with a BB) Saturday with a home run which turned out to be the difference in the 5-4 victory over the Tigers. This individual is batting .508 in his last 15 games with seven home runs and 21 RBI. Fourteen of his last 33 hits have gone for extra bases. 

Apparently, David Price agreed to sit down with a sketch artist who works with the Detroit Police Department after the game. This is the countenance of the man according to as-of-yet-unverified reports:



Spoiler



osey2


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm going to the White Sox game tomorrow. First game Dunn is back against the Sox, gonna boo the shit out of him.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Sidewinder400 said:


> I'm going to the White Sox game tomorrow. First game Dunn is back against the Sox, gonna boo the shit out of him.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


In before he goes 4-5 with 4 homers.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

It is highly annoying how Fangraphs still has the Dodgers favored to win the NL West by approximately 83% in spite of a mere two-game lead. 


Please enrich this thread with your thoughts on this matter, *Mr*:

From Zach Links at MLBTradeRumors: http://www.mlbtraderumors.com/2014/09/rangers-discussing-long-term-deal-for-daniels.html



> In the wake of manager Ron Washington’s surprising resignation, the Rangers are seeking stability in the front office. The club has begun discussing a long-term extension with General Manager Jon Daniels, a major league source tells Evan Grant of The Dallas Morning News.
> 
> The Rangers are on the verge of a 100-loss season, but that hasn’t changed the ownership’s view of Daniels. There’s also a long to-do list this winter and it’ll make things easier if Daniels has a certain future. As Grant notes, Texas needs to find a new manager, at least two pitchers, a power hitter, potentially replace a coach or two who might land managerial jobs, and add to the recently depleted evaluation staff. On top of that, assistant GM Thad Levine could be a strong candidate GM jobs elsewhere.
> 
> The talks, according to Grant, could eventually lead to Daniels being named president of the club with a heavy involvement in baseball operations. That would allow the Rangers to install Levine as the GM and keep him from going elsewhere. The partnership would be similar to what the Cubs have with Theo Epstein as president and Jed Hoyer as GM.


Makes sense to me. Daniels is remains among the better GMs in baseball in spite of whatever mishaps and bad luck this year. Thad Levine is probably one of the best-qualified Assistant GMs to make the leap to GM as the little piece speculates. 



Duplicitous Dub said:


>


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Rangers will lose 100+ for years to come.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Chrome said:


> In before he goes 4-5 with 4 homers.



As long as that one out is a strikeout.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



MrMister said:


> Rangers will lose 100+ for years to come.


Miss Ian?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

They shut down Darvish. MY FANTASY TEAM 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Stax Classic said:


> Miss Ian?


I miss a lot of players. It was a pretty good run and more than I ever thought the Rangers could achieve. Remember this is one of the worst teams historically.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Giant's schedule is set up nicely to end the year. If they don't take over the NL West I'd be pissed as a Giant's fan. 6 vs the Dodgers and everything else is Arizona/San Deigo. They control their own destiny in s very good way. I wouldn't mind at all if the Marlins sweep the Brewers and the Giants sweep the remaining two series with L.A. plus the Pirates also losing a bunch.

Though, knowing how the Marlins do San Fran in the playoffs, I wouldn't mind L.A. sweeping San Fran in both as well.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Sidewinder400 said:


> As long as that one out is a strikeout.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Crowd will probably give him a standing ovation if he does strikeout. :kappa


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Chrome said:


> Crowd will probably give him a standing ovation if he does strikeout. :kappa



I'll make sure to start it. I'll be in section 103 row 4...right to the right of the score board if you're looking from home plate. I'mma catch an Abreu Bomb.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

TYLER FLOWERS. Ties it in the 9th wins it in the 13th. I was on TV like 2 times. ADAM DUNN STRIKING OUT 2 TIMES. It was a good day.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

A's have been really mediocre since the Lester/Cespedes trade. Mariners are only a game back from the first wild card.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

God Oakland sucks now. Even the White Sox beat them in a series.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

GIANTS

10-1 in their last 11 home games. Cromulent. 

:mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



DesolationRow said:


> GIANTS
> 
> 10-1 in their last 11 home games. Cromulent.
> 
> :mark:





I am so that home run Pablo hit that wasn't a home run wasn't a home run off of Addison Reed last night.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Sale's so damn good, wish we could clone him 4 more times and just have a rotation of Chris Sales. That would be swell. Also think we have our closer of the future in Jake Petricka.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Holy fuck Giancarlo got hit in the face bad. 

https://vine.co/v/OaupxpK5w0u


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I hope any games missed can be used against him in contract negotiations as part of the injury prone argument.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Chrome said:


> Sale's so damn good, wish we could clone him 4 more times and just have a rotation of Chris Sales. That would be swell. Also think we have our closer of the future in Jake Petricka.





Chris Sale Da God.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Brye said:


> Holy fuck Giancarlo got hit in the face bad.
> 
> https://vine.co/v/OaupxpK5w0u


:jay


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Reed Johnson filled in for Stanton and got hit by a pitch on a checked swing to strikeout.

http://www.fishstripes.com/2014/9/1...strikeout-miami-marlins-brewers-checked-swing


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Chris Davis finally caught. Thank you MLB for taking so damn long.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Gonna :lel so hard if they somehow slip to the WC


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



JM said:


> Chris Davis finally caught. Thank you MLB for taking so damn long.






Dat Adderall is really helping him this year. :ti


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

R.I.P In Peace - the dynamic duo of Muchacho and CRUSH.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Flex why do you say Rest in peace in peace.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

It's one of those phrases I use, a lot like:

"jimmies rustled"
"good night, sweet prince"
"notsureifsrs"
"pls go"

Yes, I am mightily aware of the way I've been using R.I.P In Peace.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Good on ya, make in your own. Respect good sir.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Well the game Deso and I attend together is the game in which the Giants absolutely dominate the vile Dodgers, 9-0. Brandon Crawford hit a home run for me and we got to see a fantastic splash hit by Ishikawa. Thoroughly enjoyable evening at AT&T Park. :


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Firstly, before I move on to grander matters, let this humble correspondent declare that the sentence imposed on the fiendish Chris _Cūlus_ (rather than "Crush") Davis to be quite merciful. This hypocritical ogre declaring over a year ago that Barry Bonds is not baseball's home run king because this, that and the other, and now being exposed before the world entire for his crimes is nearly too delicious for words. Rarely has _schadenfreude_ tasted this delectable. This corrupter of children, _this charlatan_, should be put in a stockade for the duration of his suspension and pelted with rotten tomatoes and spoiled Maryland crab cakes. Speaking of which, a most bracing report, *Camille*, but you failed to mention the fine, modestly pungent _gang dang_ at the House of Thai. My leftovers await consumption in my refrigerator. 

What did *Camille* and I witness, you ask? History. Only history. 

Madison BUMGARNER winning his 18th game, tying Adam Wainwright who on the same night won his 18th for the co-lead in the Majors (not that pitcher wins mean _that much_, but...), and striking out 200+ batters tonight, beginning with his first for the night and 200th for the season. :mark:

osey2 with that RBI double in the first inning, knocking in the torridly white hot NL ROY-if-not-for-Billy-Hamilton Joe PANIK side. MVPENCE doing things which you simply expect at this point. ARIAS being a hitting machine because regression works the other way, too, ladies and gentlemen. Brandon CRAWFORD being the Giants' GIANT in this game, with an RBI double in that glorious first inning only to be overshadowed in the fifth with a 399-foot home run to right field to knock in two runs, all complemented by his usual stellar play at shortstop. BLANCO taking walks and being pesky and hitting. PANDA with a hit and some fine defense at third base. PAGAN with well-struck balls and walks and steals and flowing locks of ink black. Oh, and that BUMGARNER fella. 

Guest star Travis ISHIKAWA turned in a bravura supporting turn, however, hitting a "big fly" which seemed to majestically sail over the two Wrestling Forum pilgrims before landing in the McCovey Cove water, knocking in three runs and securing the Giants with their 67th "Splash Hit" in AT&T Park history (35 of which were supplied by some guy with the initials B.B. :side. 

Juan GUTIERREZ provided optimal bullpen work to nail down the monumental and diamantine 9-0 shutout.

GIANTS


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Well I told you that you'd do it far better justice than I could. :lol I believe I passed out immediately after making that post.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Any reason why NYY @ BAL seems to be going rather long?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

There was a rain delay.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

What's the opinion here on who's going to make it far? Orioles losing Davis hurts them. Seattle looks like a sleeper considering how well they have been playing lately. Angels of course are hot right now. The Tigers and Royals are back and forth for the Central. The baseball fan in me wants the Royals to make the playoffs since they have never made the playoffs while I have been alive. In the NL, Giants and Cardinals look most poised to do damage.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

ChiSox on a nice little 4-game win streak right now. At least they won't finish in the AL Central basement this year. PROGRESS.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The Dodgers play football now.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

MOTHER FUCKING ABREU FUCKING BOMB TO THE FUCKING SEATS ALERT.



It's been a while.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*










Papelbon really loves the fans :lmao


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

ABREU FUCKING BOMB


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Mr.Blue said:


> Papelbon really loves the fans :lmao


The one good thing to be happy about in the last few days. Good to see this team still fighting this late in the year and when times seem the darkest. Next year is going to be really interesting.

There's also this. Which shows the team is having some sort of fun despite the horrible happenings of last week.










Whatever floats their boat.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

The only way the Phils will be interesting is interestingly bad. Too old and not enough talent in the minors. Should've dealt Lee last year and guys like Byrd, Ruiz, Paps, other relievers this year. RAJ literally may be the worst GM in the league.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Eh.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Holy crap. I forgot about the old ass phillies. I feel like we never see anything about them on sportscenter or anything.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Sidewinder400 said:


> Holy crap. I forgot about the old ass phillies. I feel like we never see anything about them on sportscenter or anything.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It is because ESPN's baseball coverage is shit. I watch MLB Network on a regular instead, much better station.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Joel Anthony said:


> Eh.


The team is bad. The team is old. That's not a good combination. There's not a lot of guys that you would expect to improve much on a team that's gonna win 75 games.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Shoemaker lands on the DL  Missing a couple starts.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Duplicitous Dub said:


> Shoemaker lands on the DL  Missing a couple starts.


Angels clinched post season right? Could be they want to give him some rest before October.

Trout in October:mark:


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

The 2014 Atlanta Braves can rot in baseball hell.

NATIONALS :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The Cubs just had their first complete game shut out of the year.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

What a year for the Reds. Couldn't be any happier about their performance this year. Just off the charts in each category.

Sarcasm aside, I'm rooting for the Orioles to win it all. They have a swagger about them and it'll be fresh to have new faces making noise next month. Really I hope anyone wins the World Series besides the fucking Cardinals.

God I hate the Cardinals...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Joe Nathan can keep his ass in Minnesota. We don't want him.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

GIANTS

What a marvelous win against the despicable Diamondbacks to get back to only 2.0 games behind the despicable, demonic, damned Dodgers. BUMGARNER did not have his best stuff but struggled through and CRAWFORD had the second 4-hit game of his career, all leading to a dramatic top of the ninth inning against Addison Reed which saw PANDA walk, CRAWFORD connect for his fourth hit, BELT return from the ashes of concussion DL to have an amazing at-bat resulting in a 3-2 count and a walk to load the bases, and Matt DUFFY, the rook, connecting with a base hit to knock in the two runs which decided the afternoon affair. 

GIANTS :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

http://www.mlbtraderumors.com/2014/09/gammons-latest-braves-sandoval-monfort-tomas-padres.html

Peter Gammons


> thinks that Pablo Sandoval‘s days as a member of the Giants are numbered. Sandoval will be one of baseball’s most sought-after free agents this offseason, and the Marlins and Red Sox are both “very interested,” according to Gammons. “The Giants, I don’t think have any chance of re-signing him,” he adds.




__________________

A few weeks ago it looked like Billy Hamilton had the NL ROY practically all sewn up. Now with him slowing down toward the finish line, however, Jake deGrom appears to be the new frontrunner for the award.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Cardinals finally got to Fiers tonight...funny it was Wainwright who broke up his no-no. 

Wonder if Billy Beane is gone in Oakland after the magnificent collapse of that team, the deal for Lester wasn't as good for them as they thought.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

AL WEST CHAMPS :mark: :mark:


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Congrats, although this was a frustrating series in that our teams just traded squashes.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

My buddy and some of his friends went to a local bar after the Angel game.. lucky them, Mike Trout, and Houston Street and a few other Angels showed up..

http://imgur.com/AifjM68


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

THE WHITE SOX....didn't make the playoffs again. I miss 2005.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Those Feels.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

^I do like the respect one better..

and all this talk about the Cubs getting starting pitching they really need more bullpen help..at the very least if one is in trouble..have someone warming up before it's too late


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Evilerk said:


> ^I do like the respect one better..
> 
> and all this talk about the Cubs getting starting pitching they really need more bullpen help..at the very least if one is in trouble..have someone warming up before it's too late






The White Sox will gladly give the Cubs our bullpen.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

http://www.si.com/mlb/2014/09/18/bud-selig-jeff-wilpon-new-york-mets-lawsuit


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

This game tho :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Wednesday matinee in the desert had the best ninth since Beethoven; the Friday-nighter in San Diego was a start by Despaigne which was a game mainly full of pain.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

So santiago lasted 1 inning after giving up 7 runs, and then this happened 


> Pedro Moura ‏@pedromoura 8h
> After his disaster start, LAA's Hector Santiago showered with his uniform on and shaved his head, beard. "Just clean it all out," he said.


:lol


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*










Redsox made their rookies dress up.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Mets try a TNA move, get a TNA result - http://www.si.com/extra-mustard/2014/09/22/new-york-mets-imametsfanbecause-twitter-hashtag


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I just hope my Bravos can actually sign a good player this offseason.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

A catastrophic free-fall to close out such a surprisingly pleasant season, but proud of how far this team came in 2014. Hope, respect, and relevance has finally returned.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



VRsick said:


> Redsox made their rookies dress up.


What is CM Punk doing in the Chicken and Beer Zone?!?!

Magic number for the Buccos is two... how they are pitching so well the last 3 weeks when almost every night I watch whoever their SP is struggle with his control is crazy to me. George Will must be smiling on the Pirates from baseball hell or something. Hope they get the WC game at home vs the Giants, feel pretty confident about beating them at PNC. Then get past the Nats and have the Cards take care of the Dodgers. 

Losing the WS would be fine with me as long as it means they murderlized the Cards in the NLCS.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

BOMBgarner out there reaching down with the golf swing and sneaking out home runs...impressive...playoffs just around the corner...football's had me hype for the last few weeks and with the Fish out of it I've been slacking a bit on besbol but I'm so ready for this year's post season to begin. Pittsburgh at San Fran should be a really nice way to start things off. Not sure what the AL play in is as of now but it should also be a good one.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Remember when the Dodgers wanted to bench/get rid of Kemp? Good thing they didn't, dudes on fire.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



> Pittsburgh at San Fran


SF better take at least one from the Dodgers and kill the Padres if they want that WC game to be at their place instead of the Pirates'. They're 1 game back now and Pittsburgh holds the tiebreaker.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Of course Kershaw gets the big RBI hit for the Dodgers. Fucking Giants pitching to pitchers. fpalm


Looks like I'm going to nail the NL to the wall, but the A's booting the AL West and the Angels improving their pitching situation so dramatically both took me by surprise. The AL East was a crap shoot of the first order, don't know why I chose the Red Sox to reclaim the division when, in the same post, I brought up many salient points against them. The Rays' collapse, particularly their first half doldrums, was epical in its death-spiraling, the Orioles having this season took me by surprise and the Rangers sustained 885 injuries, shattering all records. :side:

Obviously the Marlins were significantly better than I thought they would be, good for them; and *Flex*'s dark horse pick Milwaukee was quite the stout force to be reckoned with until about five weeks ago when it all started to swiftly fall apart. 

From March 12th:



> My silly, sure-to-be-wrong predictions for 2014:
> 
> AL East
> 
> ...


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Kershaw with the triple. Yeezus.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Someone find my predictions for this year please.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

*KERSHAW FOR NL MVP​​*
21-3, 1.77 ERA (197 ERA+), 239 K, 31 BB, 0.862 WHIP, 10.8 K/9, 1.4 BB/9, 7.71 K/BB, 6 CG​Best pitching season of the decade? Best since 2000? Is Kershaw becoming the "Pedro" of this generation?

In my opinion, Kershaw is the best damn pitcher alive right now. No debate, his dominance has been unmatched by anyone else in the time since I started watching baseball. Then again, I'm biased since I consider myself a Kershaw fan.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Interesting, Deso. That inspired me to revisit mine. I was not much of a flexstradumus this year. These were mine:



> AL East:
> 1. Yankees
> 2. Red Sox
> 3. Rays
> ...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I just know I had the A's and Pirates in the World Series. It's still gonna happen!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Baseball is a tough nut to crack, *Flex* and *Mr*. lol Pirates/Athletics has Fox Network/Bud Selig nightmare written all over it. :lol

Also, yeah, *Ad Infinitum*. I'd honestly have no problem with Kershaw winning the NL MVP along with the NL Cy Young. He just might be the best pitcher since Koufax. 


It's not that I think the Dodgers are evil incarnate. It's that I _know_ that they are. :side:



WE'RE IN!!!!! GIANTS IN THE POSTSEASON BABY!!!!!! THANK YOU, CINCINNATI REDS!!!!!! PROBABLY WOULDN'T MAKE IT IN WITHOUT YA!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

GIANTS

Going to tonight and tomorrow night's games. Should be fun. Then again, Padres. Cashner tonight. Mmm.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Former White Sox great, Mark Buehrle, 14 straight seasons over 200 IP. That's absurd in this day in age.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

thank you derek.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

What a perfect ending for his last home game. RE2PECT


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

That was a cool moment, so many FEELS


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*






I will never forget "The Flip". Thank you Jeter.



DesolationRow said:


> WE'RE IN!!!!! GIANTS IN THE POSTSEASON BABY!!!!!! THANK YOU, CINCINNATI REDS!!!!!! PROBABLY WOULDN'T MAKE IT IN WITHOUT YA!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> GIANTS


Happy to help . If you all play the Cardinals, please return the favor.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Post season is so close can't wait:mark:

This is probably my favorite playoffs NFL included.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

never liked the yankees but goddamn jeter you did good man respect


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Derek fuckin' Jeter.

No more needs to be said from me


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I want some coverage on Konerko from ESPN.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Derek does it all!!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Hunter Pence dropping 10 f bombs on live tv during his post-game locker room speech :lmao


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Just a typical low-scoring Padres-Giants game. :side:

Crazy game. You know what else is crazy? Hunter Pence. :lmao


Oh and I hear some guy on the Yankees had a memorable game or something. Actually listened to the Jeter-related highlights on the radio driving home and that version of his final home game was rather awesome, like from some Hollywood screenplay.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

The end of Yanks/Orioles really was kind of surreal. Wouldn't blame him for not playing in Boston after that. He said he was DHing though. My friend has tickets to the final game. He probably could have sold real high a week ago.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Bryce Harper talking about changing the hair product he uses. lol Yahoo Sports



> Harper said his current hair gel is a product from Suavecito, and that his head is very slick after application. He suggested a possible product switch could happen, noting that teammate Jayson Werth -- who uses a Murray's hair gel product -- never seems to lose his helmet during play.


Those end of the season filler news articles... :lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

The Edge and Booker T. of the Washington Nationals. If they get knocked out of the postseason we'll know what caused the dissension which destroyed the chemistry.

#preemptivehottake

EDIT: Oh, yeah. Saw another "Splash Hit" tonight/last night. By Brandon Belt. Last time I went, with *Camille*, saw a "Splash Hit" (by Ishikawa). That was fantastic! :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

How fitting that Jeter's final game is against Boston :side:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Fucking stupid that MLB didn't have the Yankees finish the regular season at home.

Derek Jeter is an all time great, no question. But til the day I die I will say the Baltimore pitcher gave him that ending. Team has nothing to play for, 86 mph "fast"ball, belt high. Like Favre giving Strahan the sack record. Will never admit they gave it to him, but everyone knows he did.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Or maybe Jeter isn't the deity people are making him out to be and shouldn't receive special treatment. And he didn't announce his retirement until after the schedule was released.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

CAN YOU COUNT TO 70? @astros


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

WE GOIN' OUT WITH A BIZANG!

Disapointed Yelich didn't get to .300 to end the year. It looked like he was for sure going to get there a few weeks ago. Actually digressed a bit in the last few games but I'm confident he's going to battle for batting title*S* for years to come.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

THREE WAY TIE FOR 2ND IN THE NL EAST!!!! WHAT A RACE TO END THE SEASON IT WILL BE!!! EXCITEMENT, DRAMA, INTRIGUE!


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Angels phoning it in along with Nationals?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Why do you say that? Both are pretty much locked in to their respective seeds for the post season. They're pretty much on cruise until the DS.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

CONGRATS KANSAS CITY~!


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Kansas City is relevant again!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Royals are in? New thread title.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Only 15 players on the Royals were even alive the last time they made the playoffs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Oh man KC/STL rematch:mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I wonder what GA is saying about Dayton Moore now.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Poetry:

The Mariners must take down the best team in the league, hoping that they phone it in.

Meanwhile, the team we're on the heels of merely has to handle its business against the worst, most snakebitten team in the league.

It's gonna take a miracle.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I'm pulling for the M's. Derek Holland is on the mound tomorrow and he's been extremely good since returning. So there's that.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

AL and NL central divisions are getting interesting...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Super Sonic said:


> Angels phoning it in along with Nationals?


If anyone is phoning it in... It's the Cincinnati Reds. Hear me out as I adjust my tinfoil hat. The Reds more or less despise the Cardinals. Some Reds fans can enter this space and speak for themselves at any point to confirm or deny. In any event, the Reds laying down against the Pirates this weekend gives the Pirates a chance to either tie the Cardinals for the division at weekend's, erm, end, or perhaps even go ahead--though that also depends on the Arizona Diamondbacks, who seem to be utterly tanking (lol firing Gibson with three games left) for that #1 overall pick (LOL Rangers). Reds manager Bryan Price actually emailed Cardinals manager Mike Matheny--ex-Giant, by the way--giving him a blow-by-blow rationale and supplying some reasoning for why the Reds' lineup was so dismal and weak with several notable bats on the bench but methinks there is something more afoot here.


Oh, and that Giants game tonight kind of sucked.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

ROYALTY! Good for them. Good to see the Pirates and Royals getting back in to post season contention lately, Pirates back to back and Royals for the first time in a while. They've been a better team in recent seasons than they were for a long while before so it's cool to see them finally putting it all together and finishing a season off strong.

Those Centrals are indeed interesting right now.

Crazy how Polanco lit a fire under the Pirates when he was called up, infusing the team with youthful energy, barraging opposing pitchers with timely and clutch hitting early on and then fizzling out like the final lonely fiber on a lit match stick to the point he was sent back down. Sure will be interesting to see how he's used going forth in to the playoffs what with Snider having the hot bat.


----------



## Possibly Barry Evans. Definitely theproof. (Sep 25, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I fucking hate the Padres almost more than I do the Dodgers.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

1,000 posts for me!! Oh, and 70 wins for the Astros!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't know if anyone noticed but Phil Hughes is going in the record books...best strike out to walk ratio ever in a season...he has only walked 16 batters this year.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Sidewinder400 said:


> I don't know if anyone noticed but Phil Hughes is going in the record books...best strike out to walk ratio ever in a season...he has only walked 16 batters this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I noticed. Had him on a few teams. His ERA was average, but he was one of the best pitchers aside from that.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

As I said last night, the Cincinnati Reds are going all out to help the Giants as always. Beautiful work today, Redlegs.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*






Hunter Pence, a singular orator. This is from two nights ago. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

FUCKING ABREU BOMB ALERT.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Of course the fucking Twins won't stop hitting. Fuck those guys and fuck Ricky Nolasco.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

KEEP IT UP RANGERS


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

And I have nfi why the Cardinals can't have wrapped up the division earlier in the week. Now it comes down to Wainwright having to go out on the final day to put this thing away. Would have rather shut him down and have him ready for game 1 of the NLDS.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

This is such a wild finish. Tigers still need either a Royals loss or their own win tomorrow to claim the AL Central. Mariners are clinging to life with Felix pitching tomorrow whether they win or lose tonight (I'm rooting for them to win tonight simply for the increase in drama for tomorrow). If the Pirates win and the Cardinals lose tomorrow, there will have to be a Game 163 for the NL Central. Which is precisely what I want as a GIANTS fan. There could be three different Game 163s Monday, potentially. To think that the A's could not even make the postseason at all considering where they were at the trade deadline... :banderas


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

C'MON MARINERS

lulz the game technically meant nothing for Texas tonight, but that win felt better than any I've seen in awhile.

Looks like Pit/Cin is at 1pm and Stl/Ari is at 3pm. So the Cards might know what they have to do tomorrow.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Slightly worse draft positioning, perhaps, but the Rangers are assured a top ten protected pick so who cares at this point? You can have a direct hand in tripping up the A's and keeping them out of the postseason (so long as the Mariners hold up their end of the dynamic, which is far from certain) and that has to feel good after the last couple of seasons.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Yeah I'll take KO'ing the A's over the top pick. But it won't matter if the M's don't win here. Tied 1-1 late.

If the Mariners win, I'm watching baseball tomorrow over football (probably will watch those NL games either way). Dallas plays the night game so I'm not missing anything really.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Proud of Paulie and the White Sox organization honoring him the way they did. Second best position player we've had, imo. Consistent contributor, great leader. Put together a couple of MVP caliber years, too. Such a nact for hitting.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Scioscia putting Grilli in the bottom of the 9th. the amount of no fucks given :lol


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

FUCKING ANAHEIM TROLLS


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

That was a crazy inning lol. Grilli was so bad and so good.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Its basically Mariners vs The Salt Lake Bees now


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Antsiest moment for SEA fans since the NFC Championship.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



> Jeff Fletcher @JeffFletcherOCR · 7m
> If the baseball season is a marathon, this must be the spot at the 26th mile where everyone stops to throw up.


Love this guy :lol


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Mariners got 1st & 3rd with one out.

And lmao apparently Uribe is going to be the manager tomorrow and Kershaw the pitching coach.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

.............................................


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

:mark:

DRAMA MANANA


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Tomorrow matters. :mark:

Now if Mariners win and A's lose tomorrow, is there a tie breaking stat or do we have a one game playoff?

Edit: nvm it happened last year lol


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

A's fans raging.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

If the Mariners, Royals & Pirates win tomorrow and A's, Cards & Tigers lose, we'll have 3 tiebreaker games. :mark:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Real winner is cj wilson, he lasted more than 1 inning :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Okay Price this is what we got you for. I don't want no damn 1 game playoff. Let the NL Central and AL Wildcard deal with that.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I can already see this bullpen blowing the game late because the offense couldn't get more than one run off of Kyle Fucking Gibson.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Serious question for everyone, would you want anyone in the White Sox bullpen on your team, and if yes, who and why.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Jordan Zimmermann with a no-no.

Edit: I don't think so, Sidewinder. :side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

ZIMMERMANN :mark:
Congrats to the tigers! :mark:
BASEBALL :mark:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

That catch was insane.

Also funny that Alvarez threw a no-no on the last game of the year last season. Alvarez pitched today against Zimmermann. So next year whoever faces Zimmermann on the last day of the year has to get a no-no.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BACK TO BACK TO BACK TO BACK


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Tigers/O's is going to be :banderas


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I really hate relying on someone else. But after being out despite back-to-back 93-win seasons, I won't feel guilty one bit.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

The biggest OAK vs. KC sporting event in god knows how long.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Thank you Seattle Mariners﻿ for restoring faith, hope, rapport, and respectability. I am proud to see this long-struggling franchise have come down to the wire, just one victory away from shattering what will now be a 14 year postseason drought.

No rational fan of the Mariners and the game of baseball could've seen this coming six months ago; the most realistic of expectations were shattered. But it has been a blast and I am ecstatic that the world knows we have two major league franchises, a baseball team that is worthy of complimenting the world's best gridiron football team.

Oakland fans, you're dealing with a LOT of uncertainty right now and am happy for you. May your team provide some hope for your future. I'll be rooting for an All California championship series round. #WestCoast #DivisionPride


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Could've done without Fenway giving Jeter as big a blowjob as they did. A little mention would've been nice for all the Yankees fans there today but c'mon that was unnecessarily overboard.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*










I love baseball.

EDIT- The radio call by Charlie Slowes is five-stars. http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...dio-jordan-zimmermann-finishes-off-no-hitter/


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Hunter Pence with them mic skills after the game. I'm calling them to beat the Pirates, and we all know about even numbered years and the Giants. And I hope the Royals speed game will be able to beat the A's, despite my liking of Donaldson, Gray, and Reddick, as this would be one of the best moments in sports. Hell, I would love seeing them somehow sneak in and win the World Series.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

My teams ain't in but I'm still extremely excited for playoff baseball. At the moment my ideal World Series would be Orioles vs Nationals.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Royals and Giants win WC games

LC's are Angels vs Tigers and Dodgers vs Giants

Dodgers over Angels


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Did...did an _ASTRO _just win a _BATTING TITLE??_

Yup, that happened..


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

In typical fashion we no hit a team final day last year and get no hit to end this season. 

Solid year from those Fighting Fish. Lost their leader in the rotation and still battled. If McGehee doesn't go cold in the second half I think we're at least looking at a .500+ record. Garrett Jones and Strikeoutalottia killed us all year. Jones' errors were baffling because he's usually an okay 1Bman. 2nd was a revolving door but I trust that Dietrich will soon be our franchise at the position. I wouldn't mind seeing them work him at 1B in the off season and move him over there before he turns in to Uggla levels of bad out there because once he starts hitting lefties his bat is going to be lethal. We have to get rid of Jones somehow though. Salty sucks on both ends while Mathis is one of the top defensive catchers but is abysmal with the bat, big conundrum. I'd actually rather just concede his ABs because that gun outweighs the almost automatic out imo. We don't really have anybody in the minors that we can call up so maybe we make a trade to shore it up. Cosart deal was great and I can't wait to see this rotation when Jose gets back. Really upset with Eovaldi. Guy's got one of the most electric heaters but his secondary stuff is just deplorable. Any sort of breaking ball and this guy can be solid. Must work on that. 

We're close, real close. It's on Loria to step up and make the right moves and show us he wants to be competitive by doing the right things when it comes to keeping Stanton and Company.

S'all bout the playoffs now though, gonna just go with the play ins. Got the Bucs and the Royals. Bumgarner's been cash money but Volquez has been just as good. Polanco off the bench will be big. Pirates bullpen has been iffy while the Giants have[had at least earlier in the year perhaps they've fallen off a bit] one of the better ones in the game so if this is a close game late San Fran may pull it out. Pirates have a better lineup and are one of the best teams at home so that's my tipping point.

I will type this: A Royals/Tigers and Giants/Dodgers future series would be really fun.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Joel, how would you feel about signing PANDA? Move McGahee to 1B and ship Jones out of town. Salty is fine IMO. You think Evoldi could do bullpen?


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

The Yes Movement continues in San Francisco. Around 1:20 into the video:

http://m.mlb.com/video/topic/94786332/v36704023/sdsf-pence-rallies-fans-going-into-postseason


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I say it's going to be Tigers/Nats in the WS. Agree/disagree?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Sounds good to me as long as the result goes in the right place.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

jorgovan21 said:


> I say it's going to be Tigers/Nats in the WS. Agree/disagree?





:ti Tigers bullpen might be worse than the White Sox bullpen, you can't win or even get to the World Series with that bad of a bullpen.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Hey SW how's it feel looking up at Detroit YET AGAIN. Your neck starting to get sore?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> Hey SW how's it feel looking up at Detroit YET AGAIN. Your neck starting to get sore?




Considering before the season started I said Detroit was going to win the division.....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Stax Classic said:


> Joel, how would you feel about signing PANDA? Move McGahee to 1B and ship Jones out of town. Salty is fine IMO. You think Evoldi could do bullpen?


Have always admired Pablo's game. Such a good defender for a blob, would be amazing to snatch him up. McGehee to first would be great, too, if he can get it down in spring training which I'm sure he can. Salty is horrible I don't know if I can handle him for another year. I actually want him swallowing the ball on steals because it was a given it'd be going in to the outfield. He wasn't that great behind the plate. He also sucked running the bases and when he did get an extra base hit was almost always thrown out dicking around in between bases. He should give back 6.5 of the 7 mil made this season. Mathis is such a valuable asset behind the plate with DAT GUN, I hate seeing it go to waste but the guy is one of the worst with the bat so it's a big mess.

Eovaldi would be great in the bullpen because of his heater but I still think he can become a solid 3 or 4, if anything, - end of the rotation. He would probably be throwing 100 if he was in the bullpen. There's been some talk about making him a closer and trading Cishek. I'm all for giving him one more chance to see if he can work on some of his secondary stuff to start the year and if he doesn't look like he's making any progress, AAA him, let him work down there, bring him back and reevaluate. If by mid season he's looking like he'll never develop anything other than the heater and the change then go ahead and put him in the bullpen.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

My ideal match up would be Cardinals vs Orioles with the Cards winning it. But I'll accept either of them, as well as the Giants, Nationals and A's.

Just as long as it isn't the Tigers. Because fuck them.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Tigers/Nats for me. Price vs Strasburg!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

In my MLB 14 The Show Franchise, I simmed the 2014 season and got Royals over Nationals in the WS. So I'll go with that. :side:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Chrome said:


> In my MLB 14 The Show Franchise, I simmed the 2014 season and got Royals over Nationals in the WS. So I'll go with that. :side:



Brah. That's with 2013 rosters though. Need to get MLB 15.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Would have loved to see Yost call for the bunt in the 8th with one out and tying run on 3rd. Definitely after the walk next AB. Should be some fireworks in the bottom of the ninth. Doolittle is a stud though, will be tough.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Extra innings. :mark:


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

MAGICAL


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Royals going: "WE AINT DONE .....Z."


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Clutch steals tonight. Shades of Dave Roberts in 2004 against the Yankees right there. There was a gusty two out steal in the 8th too. Love the aggressiveness. I thought that fly out was actually gone off the bat. Calling a passed ball for the win here. Never mind. :/


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

This game doe :mark:

Postseason baseball :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Did the White Sox bullpen join the A's bullpen? Blown saves, everywhere.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

All these clutch oppo field hits this inning.. Fantastic game, no better way to start the playoffs!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Holy fuck, that game was insane.

ROYALS :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

What a hell of a start to the postseason. Amazing game.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Gonna need a damn inhaler if the games are all like this. Holy shit.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

What. A. Game. Yost deserves a lot of credit for that victory. Tough way to end the year for Oakland and their fans. Lester ends up not paying off, they lost Cespedes and now more than likely lose Lester. Damn. Boston really came up in that deal, big time.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

What a game! :done

Hope the Giants/Pirates game is as exciting :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Joel Anthony said:


> What. A. Game. Yost deserves a lot of credit for that victory. Tough way to end the year for Oakland and their fans. Lester ends up not paying off, they lost Cespedes and now more than likely lose Lester. Damn. Boston really came up in that deal, big time.


Watch as Lester goes right back to Boston.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I definitely think Lester goes back to Boston.


This game was beyond amazing. Legendary. Fantastic start to the post season.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

That was a magnificent game. A's were somewhat snake-bit, as losing Soto behind the plate majorly opened them up to the Royals' impressive running game (Derek Norris is a hopeless defensive catcher, especially against any running game), and the game eventually became a microcosm of their season, opening salvos of power from Brandon Moss giving way to simply too many banged up players (Coco Crisp quite fittingly the figurative "sore thumb" sticking out, among others). Also, Luke Gregerson has been quite untrustworthy this season. Beane attempted to upgrade the A's bullpen with the Jim Johnson and Gregerson trades but he did not succeed. Lester for Cespedes now looks awful (naturally *JM* the trade deadline prophet declared it to be at the time), and if the A's don't win it all next year, Samardzija for Addison Russell will look lousy, too. Why Yost went to the fireball-throwing rookie starting pitcher in the sixth inning with two men on base and no outs remains inexplicable to me, and Pedro Martinez is right to say that he would have been an "ugly goat" had the Royals lost. Yost is too dogmatic in his approach to the bullpen, which almost humorously makes him a riverboat gambler in an effort to preserve his sacred "7th/8th/9th" one-two-three hydra formula. The Royals won and I am quite happy for the organization, their fans, Yost, etceteras, but bringing in Ventura to pitch to Brandon Moss (lol lefty/righty, lol putting a rookie starter who gives up a fair number of walks in that situation, lolololol) is simply baffling. If I were a Royals fan I would have been screaming and wanting to find Yost myself to murder him, not that I take baseball too seriously or anything. Meanwhile, Melvin was his old tired self trotting Gregerson out in the eighth with inherited runners against both righties and lefties (should have held him back for Infante and Perez, as it predictably turned out) in spite of Gregerson being rather lackluster at best in those situations throughout the season. These managers... alas... 



Tommy-V said:


> Hope the Giants/Pirates game is as exciting :mark:


Goodness, no. 10-0 Giants win with Bumgarner pitching a stress-free CGSO with ~100 pitches, please.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

The game was amazing. Royals just wouldn't die and the A's blowing of the lead was a microcosm of their season. A strong start, get caught, look good again, only to ultimately fail. Now the attention of the baseball gods turns to the once and future kings, THE GIANTS. Cue the music, maestro:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

:bow:bow:bow *IDONTSHIV*

MAYS MCCOVEY CEPEDA MARICHAL GIANTS

And my profoundest get well soon wishes do extend to the hospitalized Willie Mac, Willie McCovey, "The Noblest Giant." Get well soon, Mr. McCovey. 

GO, GIANTS! :mark: 

osey2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Cutch gonna wrap up the MVP tonight :mark:

And :lol to anyone who thinks early playoffs have no bearing


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



DesolationRow said:


> Goodness, no. 10-0 Giants win with Bumgarner pitching a stress-free CGSO with ~100 pitches, please.


No. You must suffer :harper


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Truly hoping for a Royals v Pirates world series.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Stax Classic said:


> Cutch gonna wrap up the MVP tonight :mark:
> 
> And :lol to anyone who thinks early playoffs have no bearing


Baseball gets it right when it comes to the playoffs and the wild-card set up. If you want to hang around the dance for a while, you need to win your division. It is definitely the polar opposite of the NFL, NBA, or NHL, where the best teams can sometimes run into a team that is getting hot at the right time. 

I do think McCutcheon is the MVP of the NL, but the Giants win tonight with Bumgarner on the mound for them. 

I'm salivating over Cards-Dodgers (not just because I'm a Cards fan). Wainwright vs. Kershaw in game 1 is going to be one of the best postseason pitching match-ups in years. 

Meanwhile, I think Mr. Beane might be out in Oakland. Mr. Moneyball made a huge gamble bringing in the pitching roster he did, but it cost them dearly as they went 16-30 after the Lester trade.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Pirates plz.

And I don't think Beane gets canned. The guy continuously has to deal with a weakened payroll and has made the playoffs numerous times during his tenure. Yes, they've failed spectacularly in close out games, but baseball's such a crapshoot. Add that with the injuries the team suffered late, I don't think getting rid of one of the honest to god best GMs is the right answer.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

5-2 buccos

volquez has been throwing in august and september like his arm is hooked up to a filth machine 

bumgarner has been the same, if you look at their stats for the last 2 months pretty damn similar

but the giants relief gives up 3 runs in the 8th to break open a 2-2 tie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Hopefully the Pirates crowd is as good as it was last year. They were hilarious trolling the shit out of Cueto. :lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I'm sure they have some pent up frustration after their beloved Steelers lost to the Buccaneers. I expect it to be crazy as always.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

GIANTS

SAVE US MADDY BUM


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Nothing personal Pirates. You are a speedbump on the path of history. 2010,2012...2014!!!
*IT'S HAPPENING AGAIN*


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

We're finally getting the showdown that the Nationals' pitching staff robbed us of in 2012.

NATIONALS. GIANTS. Two years in the making~!

Someone needs to make a promotional poster for that.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

12th Man > 10th Man


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Super Sonic said:


> 12th Man > 10th Man


Chiefs Kingdom > 12th man.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

BRANDON FUCKING CRAWFORD MADISON FUCKING BUMGARNER BUSTER FUCKING MVPOSEY PABLO FUCKING SANDOVAL BRANDON FUCKING BELT JOE FUCKING PANIK HUNTER FUCKING PENCE GREGOR FUCKING BLANCO TRAVIS FUCKING ISHIKAWA 

10 strikeouts from Mad Bum, the stress-free CGSO with almost 10 runs like I wanted was given to me! :mark:

Crawford delivers the first-ever Grand Slam for any shortstop in MLB postseason history!!!

GIANTS

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> BRANDON FUCKING CRAWFORD MADISON FUCKING BUMGARNER BUSTER FUCKING MVPOSEY PABLO FUCKING SANDOVAL BRANDON FUCKING BELT JOE FUCKING PANIK HUNTER FUCKING PENCE GREGOR FUCKING BLANCO TRAVIS FUCKING ISHIKAWA
> 
> 10 strikeouts from Mad Bum, the stress-free CGSO with almost 10 runs like I wanted was given to me! :mark:
> 
> ...




In MLB post season history? Lol Jeter sucks then, not HOF worthy.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Sidewinder400 said:


> In MLB post season history? Lol Jeter sucks then, not HOF worthy.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Crawford > Jeter, it is known.

GIANTS


----------



## RuffRider456 (Feb 20, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

BUM is a guy every team wants as an ace. The guy is a bull and proved that last night he showed no signs of slowing down and I believe he could of pitched more innings he just look spot on with his control and strike out pitches. He really made the Pirate bats look silly from start to finish. Awesome clutch performance from the Giants, I figured once I saw Volquez on the bump for the Pirates it wouldn't be a pretty site. The Buccos really need to work on getting a true ace, and not that is not Gerrit Cole imo.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Billy Beane says the trade helped them make the playoffs. I would have rather kept a full time player, Cespedes, over a once every five game guy like Lester. Maybe it's just me, but I think Billy Beane dun gone screwed the pooch. The Giants showed the A's how you close out a team. When the Giants are facing elimination, they bring their best stuff. Bum*GOAT*ner was simply superlative last night.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Hunter Pence bringing the YES! postgame:

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=593091794149613


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Orioles fans proving that indy wrestling matters with "THIS IS AWESOME~!"


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Jobber Chamberlain


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Super Sonic said:


> Orioles fans proving that indy wrestling matters with "THIS IS AWESOME~!"


Noticed that too, that was great. :lol


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Boy, was I wrong about that Pirates/Giants game. I'm going to need to stop doubting their lineup. They just get the job done. PLUS, this is THEIR time of year. That team just makes things happen when the games really, really count.

I did mention how I would be looking forward to a Giants/Dodgers NLCS. As well, KC and Detroit. How neat would an all Cali pennant battle have been between Oakland/LA - Giants/Dodgers?

Detroit's bullpen Detroited tonight. No one was surprised. Great game going on now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Them Royals are real gym rats.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

So should I just keep Royals and Giants in the thread title since this is going to be the World Series?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I'd imagine that's the right move.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

You guys have never watched a Giants/Nationals series before have you...


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Yeah, I'd keep the Royal Giants thread. Anything else would be uncivilized. [email protected] people who picked the Gnats over all. They don't win playoff series, let alone the big one.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Is this the first time both Dodgers and Giants have been in the playoffs together?


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Rafael Soriano is on the playoff roster.

Doom.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

If the Tigers backups are gonna be there for their defense, you have to make that play. Ezekiel Carrera is such garbage. Would rather have Don Kelly in instead of him.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

:lmao Tigers bullpen.

Sorry, *PP* (and *Zombo* in the chatbox).


...Meanwhile, GIANTS battling the best team in the postseason, in all likelihood. :mark:  :mark:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Tigers bullpen gives me AIDS.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Shouldn't have sent fatass Miggy home earlier in the game.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Tigers gonna Tiger late. Same formula they have had in postseason losses recently. Dumb baserunning - check. Poor fundamentals - check. Shit bullpen pitching - check.

Series is likely over. Even if Price wins Sunday, Porcello has been awful as of late and their only reliable bullpen arm is Sanchez. Have to spend some legitimate money in bullpen arms this offseason. Joba has fallen off a cliff since the ASB. Nathan's been Nathan. Soria has been garbage ever since the trade. The rest of the guys aren't even worth talking about. Their window is closing, and as far as we know it's about to go right past them. 

Ugh.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I empathize Perfect Poster. I watched Texas totally crumble over the past two years. Tigers are doing the same.

Watching this one it just seemed so obvious that the Orioles were going to take the lead. It was like watching something that had already happened, yet it was still :mark:.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Only chance Tigers had was to have Anibal finish the game, and I don't think he's capable of doing that right now. They're low on options, and the options they got aren't that good.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

LOL. TIGERS BULLPEN. Good god, might as well have not made the playoffs.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

This is important: http://mlb.mlb.com/fancave/blog/article.jsp?content=article&content_id=97296608


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Holy shit @ that Harper blast


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

inb4 Dodgers vs St Louis game is 11-8 in the 3rd innning.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

GIANTS

MVPANIK, ROOKIE OF THE YEAR BY GAWD, MVPOSEY, MVPEAVY, MVPANDA, MVPENCE, MVPEREZ, THE BROTHERS BRANDON, GREGOR "WHITE SHARK" BLANCO, TRAVIS "ISHI" ISHIKAWA, HUNTER OF RIGHT-HANDED BATTERS (KEEP HIM AWAY FROM LEFTIES FROM NOW ON DAMN IT) STRICKLAND, JAVIER "LOL" LOPEZ, SERGIO THE "SURGEON" ROMO, JEREMY "LAUGHER" AFFELDT, MATT "FLUFFY" DUFFY, JOAQUIN-ALL-OVER-YOU ARIAS, "SALTY" SANTIAGO CASILLA (HEY "SALTY" IS TRENDING ON WF JUST GO WITH IT)

MVPosey keeping those signs so close to the vest, charting the course for Jake MVPeavy. And Joe MVPanik with those five hits in his first two postseason games ever. This game was never in doubt!

GIANTS


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Keep it in your pants, ain't no one on the Giants winning MVP.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

When you think about it, it is distinctly unlikely that both the Nationals and Dodgers win their respective series. Any kind of reasonable probability estimate indicates that no NLCS match up is "likely."

Even if one were to suggest that the Nationals and Dodgers possess a 60% chance of winning their respective series (which almost assuredly on the high side of the probability scale), then Dodgers vs. Nationals is 36%, Dodgers vs. Giants and Cardinals vs. Nationals are both 24% and Giants vs. Cardinals is 16%. Which means that you have to allow the Dodgers and Nationals a greater than 70% of winning before that match up becomes probable.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Exhausting and my team ain't even in it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

ROYALS. HOLY SHIT. HOSMER :mark:


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



BAD NEWS GOON said:


> Rafael Soriano is on the playoff roster.
> 
> Doom.


^^


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Holy fuck man, these playoffs


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Royals starting to look like a team of destiny. Been a great playoffs so far, lots of good games.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



TomahawkJock said:


> ROYALS. HOLY SHIT. HOSMER :mark:


Stop killing our division please.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I'm a sad sad Angels fan right now. I just....can't.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



A CLASSIC playoff moment, 11 years ago, today. Pudge Holds on

(click the image for the MR MARLIN appearance)

We need more series clinching plate collisions... oh wait


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

UGUETH URBINA


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

He's out of jail for the whole set-workhands-on-fire-and-machete-them thing already


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Stax Classic said:


> He's out of jail for the whole set-workhands-on-fire-and-machete-them thing already






Wait, what?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Urbina tried to kill a couple people in Venezuela a handful of years ago.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



TomahawkJock said:


> Is this the first time both Dodgers and Giants have been in the playoffs together?


First time in the wild card era, yes.



Stax Classic said:


> A CLASSIC playoff moment, 11 years ago, today. Pudge Holds on
> 
> (click the image for the MR MARLIN appearance)
> 
> We need more series clinching plate collisions... oh wait


Indeed, as much as it pained me at the time, that remains a classic postseason moment. lol Giants vs. Marlins.



Yesterday was the 63rd anniversary of Bobby Thompson's "Shot Heard 'Round the World" against the Dodgers. Fuck the Dodgers. LOL Kershaw against the Cardinals :mark: :side:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

This game just won't end. :faint:


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

15 innings and still going.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Brandon Belt with the solo home run!!!! Giants take the lead in the 18th.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

THANK YOU MATT WILLIAMS, YOU GLORIOUS GIANT, YOU

I have no words but for one... for now, anyway...


GIANTS


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

So yeah, just gonna keep Royals and Giants up in the thread title. Inevitability locked in I'm thinking.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Team with best record in NL: 0-2, 3 runs in 27 innings.
Team with best record in AL: 0-2, 3 runs in 22 innings.

STATZ.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Giants just outdid the Royals' penchant for extra innings in the postseason. And Tim Hudson has started the two longest games in postseason history (this now being the longest), the second longest ever the 2005 Astros-Braves game that went on forever and began with Hudson starting. 

:faint:

GIANTS :mark: osey2 :mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Giants just doing what they do and being amazing in the playoffs. I'm not surprised though I didn't see them coming out like the bat out of hell they have been.

Dodgers/Giants NLCS please. It would be great. KC/Detroit would be awesome too but..it's just downright sad seeing what that Tiger bullpen is doing. No one is surprised by it, sure, but it's depressing to watch even as a non-fan.

On a not so on topic side note, am I the only one who sees THIS:










When he sees Bruce Bochy? A little bit of Pat Patterson in there as well.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Well Angels exceeded my expectations this season, its a shame that tonight will most likely end tonight. Im proud of what they accomplished and looking forward to next year.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

One of the teams down 0-2 will come back and win the series. Who, I have no idea. But someone will.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Perfect Poster said:


> One of the teams down 0-2 will come back and win the series. Who, I have no idea. But someone will.





Not Detroit.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Who's starting for the White Sox tonight?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Perfect Poster said:


> Who's starting for the White Sox tonight?






Detroit has won the same amount of games as the White Sox this post season.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Who's in the lineup for them? Is Abreu gonna play?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Perfect Poster said:


> Who's in the lineup for them? Is Abreu gonna play?




Abreu has led the White Sox to as many wins as Cabrera has led Detroit to wins this post season.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Hey sidewinder what is your favorite moment of the 2014 Chicago White Sox postseason experience?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Perfect Poster said:


> Hey sidewinder what is your favorite moment of the 2014 Chicago White Sox postseason experience?





Paul Konerko making a tribute video to his fans thanking them.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I didn't realize Paul Konerko was in the postseason this year. What White Sox playoff game from 2011-14 is the most memorable to you?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Perfect Poster said:


> I didn't realize Paul Konerko was in the postseason this year. What White Sox playoff game from 2011-14 is the most memorable to you?




The one where they don't make the AL Central look like a joke in the playoffs and never win the World Series.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

TIL sidewinder would rather not make the playoffs and have the division look bad (WTF is this college football) than make the playoffs. It's probably best for him because it's the White Sox so they won't make the playoffs for a while.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Perfect Poster said:


> TIL sidewinder would rather not make the playoffs and have the division look bad (WTF is this college football) than make the playoffs. It's probably best for him because it's the White Sox so they won't make the playoffs for a while.



I'd rather not make the playoffs than make the playoffs and win 0 games.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Well lucky for you you won't have to worry about any postseason games for a while now. Cheering for a loser must be fun.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

20 minutes till showtime lets roll Orioles and take this series out :mark:


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Duplicitous Dub said:


> Well Angels exceeded my expectations this season, its a shame that tonight will most likely end tonight. Im proud of what they accomplished and looking forward to next year.


Dude, you're giving up already? I think you guys will lose to Big Game James Shields, but you just cannot lose hope. Then again, your big guys (Trout, Pujols, Hamilton, and Kendrick) are hitting .058 with 1 RBI so far, so there is reason to worry. Trout has disappeared, and watch ESPN (with their shitty baseball coverage) do the "build him up to tear him down" routine and call him a "choke-artist".

Of course, the Giants are doing the good ole "Even Year Ass-Whooping" routine again. I remember watching updates on MLB Network about Roark pitching from the pen and thought "That will mean something later on."Sure enough, like a "Chekov's Gun", it happened in the 18th with that BABY GIRAFFE homer. He fucking launched that baby. Never seen a guy look so pissed during a home run swing (0 for 6 can do that to you).


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

They lose today, they go home. Im hopeful going forward.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Duplicitous Dub said:


> They lose today, they go home. Im hopeful going forward.


I'm well aware of the consequences, but crazier things have happened.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Yay, Orioles won. I can dig an Orioles/Royals series so hopefully they win too.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

J.D. Martinez gave everyone a scare, but Britton pulled it out in the end. Orioles are looking great as a unit, I'm not sure if the Royals magic will work against them.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

:ti Tigers won as many games in the post season as the White Sox, Cubs, and Astros combined.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Chrome said:


> Yay, Orioles won. I can dig an Orioles/Royals series so hopefully they win too.


Would be a real cool change of pace. Especially in my lifetime.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Sidewinder400 said:


> :ti Tigers won as many games in the post season as the White Sox, Cubs, and Astros combined.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Hey Sidewinder what was your favorite moment of the White Sox's 2014 postseason?

Sidewinder's team sucks so badly he has to live vicariously through other teams failures.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Brye said:


> Would be a real cool change of pace. Especially in my lifetime.


Until it comes out Cruz is juicing harder than Brady Anderson was in '97


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB POST SEASON: ROYALS GIANTS*



Perfect Poster said:


> Hey Sidewinder what was your favorite moment of the White Sox's 2014 postseason?
> 
> 
> 
> Sidewinder's team sucks so badly he has to live vicariously through other teams failures.




What was your favorite part of Detroit's 2014 post-season? Obviously can't be winning a game. Maybe the 2 blown leads by the bullpen? Maybe Cruz bending over your "amazing" starting pitching that failed you. Or could it be the team that was below Detroit in the Central standings is going onto the next round instead of the team that should move on cause they're "better." I mean, Detroit got embarrassed. Joba 4 Prez.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

My favorite part was the 5 run inning in game 2 and the back to back homers in game 1 by the Martinez bros.

And I don't see why I should care that the Royals are close to clinching. Good for them. What they are doing has nothing to do with the Tigers. The Tigers were worse than the Orioles this season, and they didn't get the breaks that you need in a 5 game series to pull it out. And they didn't get embarrassed. They lost two one run games, one in which they had the lead until the 8th and one in which they had the winning run on base. Some years those hits fall for you. Some years they fall against you. This year was the latter. Anyone that followed the Tigers realized JV wasn't JV this year, Max wasn't as good as he was last year, and Price lived up to his billing. 

All I see is you living vicariously through another teams failings because your team has had one year of relevance since they won the World Series. Good for you bro. Enjoy 4th place in the division again.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB POST SEASON: ROYALS GIANTS*



Perfect Poster said:


> My favorite part was the 5 run inning in game 2 and the back to back homers in game 1 by the Martinez bros.
> 
> And I don't see why I should care that the Royals are close to clinching. Good for them. What they are doing has nothing to do with the Tigers. The Tigers were worse than the Orioles this season, and they didn't get the breaks that you need in a 5 game series to pull it out. And they didn't get embarrassed. They lost two one run games, one in which they had the lead until the 8th and one in which they had the winning run on base. Some years those hits fall for you. Some years they fall against you. This year was the latter. Anyone that followed the Tigers realized JV wasn't JV this year, Max wasn't as good as he was last year, and Price lived up to his billing.
> 
> All I see is you living vicariously through another teams failings because your team has had one year of relevance since they won the World Series. Good for you bro. Enjoy 4th place in the division again.




I mean, at least the last time the White Sox were in the playoffs, they won a game.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Orioles or Royals will play in the WS. That's pretty awesome.

The ALCS will be pretty fun. Rooting for the Royals to go all the way. They are very fun to watch right now.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

So disappointed in my division.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Well, I guess the only positive from this is that the Tigers also lost. Royals or Orioles in the World Series? Sure! Giants are looking like the NL team again. Drunk Dynasty.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Sidewinder400 said:


> I mean, at least the last time the White Sox were in the playoffs, they won it all.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


LOL sidewinder's such a bad fan he doesn't even remember the White Sox made the playoffs in 08. Hilarious.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> LOL sidewinder's such a bad fan he doesn't even remember the White Sox made the playoffs in 08. Hilarious.



Stop changing my quotes. Now onto something serious though. The Tigers should trade Verlander while he still has value, he's never going to be his old self.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Tigers should work on that bullpen, i mean they could have at least extended the series if their's didn't suck.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

*oh...migod I'm not sure the Royals or Orioles will ever lose another game...but one team has to! 

.... mind blown*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Should be a great series. Refreshing too, as neither team has been this far in awhile.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Now that the bum teams are out of the playoffs that some how made it in, let the playoffs start for real in the AL!


CJ Wilson for Cy Young btw. 2/3 innings in the playoffs. :ti 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

In a week or so, this cry will be heard throughout the land.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Saw this floating around:










I'm sick. B+ player who should've never went over Big Dave.

*EDIT- GOON's Ode to the 2014 Washington Nationals*

_NL East Champions
Zimmermann gives up no hits
Desmond struck out again_

Not perfect but w/e. If an umpire can break the rules of a conventional strike-zone in Game 2, I can break the conventional rules of the haiku.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

D-Bry putting a sports crossover voodoo curse on Frisco while also promoting the WWE brand in the Bay Area a month before WM31 tickets go on sale?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Those were legitimate balls to Panik and legitimate strikes to Cabrera in Game 2, *Goon*. 

If I were in Matt Williams's position, however, I would have walked out to speak with Zimmermann and tell him to go after Posey for he is the last batter he will be facing. Those were balls to Panik but they were all close, and it required a marvelous eye on Panik's eye to walk. 



I see what you're doing, baseball gods. I see what you're doing. Bumgarner is now our Scott Rolen, except booting a routine grounder is perfectly understandable as it can happen to any infielder at any time while Bumgarner's throw to third base was hideously stupid. Have no doubt that Vogelsong will be performing a Mike Leake impression tomorrow night while Gio Gonzalez smothers the Giants lineup.

#SeriesOverSeeYouNextYear


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Going to have to disagree with you, brother. The fix was in from the onset.

Gio to ruin the Nationals postseason once again tomorrow night. Just like he did in 2012.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

For *Dub* and *Perfect Poster* and all of the fans of teams either eliminated in the postseason or unsuccessful in reaching the postseason:




Spoiler: Some of the greatest writing of the 20th century






> From A Great and Glorious Game: Baseball Writings of A. Bartlett Giamatti
> by A. Bartlett Giamatti, et al
> 
> "The Green Fields of the Mind"
> ...


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Ain't nobody got time fo' dat.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

The Royals have captivated Kansas City like no other team besides the Chiefs have done. It's absolutely electric, would make for a hell of a story, seems like this team has an aura around it. I've been a royals fan all my life (woof, I know) and this feels so good. Royals are playing with house money! Go Royal(c)s!


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Man, how about the Angels' bats going silent during that series. Pujols, Trout, Hamilton...all non-factors. And now Pujols' contract looks like an even bigger albatross with $24, 25, and 26 million respectively over the next three seasons. Yep, Pujols might now really regret leaving St. Louis, especially since now fans in L.A. will become more disenfranchised with him. 

Hopefully, the Cards finish off the Dodgers tonight...if they could get to Kershaw, imagine getting him on three days rest.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

HARPER was the GOAT last night.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



BruiserKC said:


> Man, how about the Angels' bats going silent during that series. Pujols, Trout, Hamilton...all non-factors. And now Pujols' contract looks like an even bigger albatross with $24, 25, and 26 million respectively over the next three seasons. Yep, Pujols might now really regret leaving St. Louis, especially since now fans in L.A. will become more disenfranchised with him.
> 
> Hopefully, the Cards finish off the Dodgers tonight...if they could get to Kershaw, imagine getting him on three days rest.


nah, we hate Hamilton and Wilson.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

FUCK OFF, DODGERS!


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

CARDINALS. I'M READY FOR YOU, DESO. I'M READY. :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

WE'RE COMIN' FOR YOU CARDS :mark:

Oh, who am I kidding? Giants are never winning another baseball game for all of eternity. 



> David Cameron @DCameronFG
> 
> 2014 postseason record in games started by Kershaw, Strasburg, Zimmermann, Lester, Price, Scherzer, Verlander: 0-8.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Washington save the NLCS so I have a reason to watch. For the love of christ.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

PP is just jelly of the Giants and Cardinals. Completely jelly.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Those fanbases are up there with Boston's in terms of least tolerable. Plus seeing those two in another NLCS would just be unbearable. Step your game up NL.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

PP is just jelly that Detroit played the whole year to just get swept in the first round of the playoffs.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Sidewinder how many games over .500 did the White Sox finish?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

How many games over .500 were the Tigers this post season?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Hey sidewinder what was your favorite White Sox at bat of the 2014 postseason?


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

I wish Bryce Harper was as great at football as he is at baseball. He's the perfect Seahawk.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Welp, no thank you NLCS. Maybe next year.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Fun week coming up for SF and STL fans.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

GIANTS

osey2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I'm pretty much fine with anyone but the Cardinals winning it all.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

A Royals/Cardinals World Series would be awesome, but I don't want the Cardinals to win another pennant


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



> Alex Pavlovic ✔ @AlexPavlovic
> Follow
> Vogelsong is only starting pitcher in MLB history to allow one run or fewer in each of his first five postseason starts.


:bow VOGEY :mark: 

GIANTS osey2


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Lets go Cards/Royals


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Cards vs Royals is the only pairing I want to see


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Peyton Kershaw osey2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

If one were to subtract Bryce Harper and his contributions from the Nationals lineup, the Nats bats delivered a batting line of .148/.204/.183 in the NLDS vs. the Giants. That is significantly worse than the batting line for all National League pitchers in the 2014 regular season: .166/.215/.229.

Clearly the Nats' bats got cold at the wrong time like the Rangers and Tigers before them. 

osey2


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Y'all acting like there isn't a game on right now or something.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

J.J. Hardy signs a three-year extension that could become four years with the Orioles. 

This is a damned good game, 5-4 Royals now in the 6th! :mark:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

These two teams are going to scrap the living fuck out of each other this whole series. Gonna make for some damn good baseball.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Kansas City SteRoyals?


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

What a game. What a post season. KC and San Fran would be such a fun matchup. Two very solid bullpens. Clutch hitting. Good young players. The young up and coming team versus the best team of the last chunk of years. Can't imagine it'd be anything other than an exciting seven gamer. Two Wild Cards. Would be the second ever meeting between such teams in the World Series.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

The Royals win again. They seem to be a team of destiny as they say. Good for them.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Come on Cardinals... Come the fuck on..


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

osey2

Hello, *TomahawkJock*. There appears to be a baseball contest reaching the middle innings at this time.

osey2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

:bow :bow :bow Giants entire pitching staff postseason ERA in 2014 thus far: 1.14

BUMGARNER. MVPABLO. MVPOSEY. MVPENCE. MVPANIK. MVPEREZ. BLANCO. CRAWFORD. BELT. ISHIKAWA. ROMO. CASILLA. 

Just need MVPEAVY to show up tomorrow!

GIANTS


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I can name a teams whole lineup and put MVP in front of their names too.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Yes but it would be ridiculous for you to do so unless it was the 2014 San Francisco Giants.

If we could only even kind of hit a little bit with RISP we would be truly unstoppable.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

That was the worst playoff game I've seen the Cardinals play. Two or three errors, no hitting, shitty pitching. Wow. A doge meme would be appropriate here.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Giants bullpen took some tips from the Tigers I see.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Dagnabbit.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

MVPOSEY batting .111. :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Cool sample size. osey2 Going into tonight's game he was batting .357 (10-28) through the postseason thus far. Not that I'd evaluate him based on a handful of games. Great at-bat vs. the wild Rosenthal tonight to walk. Shame Sandoval had to swing at ball three and perhaps ball four right after him. Gah. Oh, well.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I told the person I was watching the game with that Strickland was gonna blow it. SIGH.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Attending the game in thirteen hours. Please win, GIANTS. :mark: osey2


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I hope they lose so you make a 25 page essay on why they lost and how good the hot dogs tasted at the game.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I'd read it.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

IM DONE. IM FUCKING DONE.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

:yes MVPEREZ BLANGOAT.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Cardinals with the clutch error.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Here comes a 50 page paper on the game and how MVPOSEY MVPEAVY MVANYONE ELSE ON THE GIANTS did it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I know. It's gonna be great.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Its better than reading all your dreadful posts about the white sox during the season.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Or all his dreadful posts expressing how gotten to he is by DesolationRow. :banderas


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

ISHI whose double in the first inning off of Lackey was more thunderous than Zeus’s thunderbolts against the monstrous Typhon. BRANDON #1 BELT whose keen eye and good judgment in taking the count to 3-0, arguably forcing the Cardinals’ hand to walk him in front of ISHI immediately reminded this baseball spectator of King Solomon in his dispensing of decisions. MVPENCE whose first inning double reminded of William Blake’s painting of “The Judgement of Solomon” with its unconventional use of space and asymmetry. PANDA whose opposite-way hitting and immaculate defensive capabilities as displayed in his handling of that grounder of Matt “Boo This Man” Holliday displayed a massive force of nature with delirious grace and beauty like the very wind and bay today, swirly and choppy, but devastatingly picturesque when evidenced by the glorious crashing waves. MVPOSEY whose first inning hit displayed the adaptability of a species under Charles Darwin’s scrutiny, his swing perfectly a piece of his Origin of Species. BRANDON #2 CRAWFORD taking a lesson from his Brandon Brethren in working that magnificent bases on balls in the tenth inning. MVPEREZ whose splendid at-bat was a representation of the myth of Sisyphus on one hand but so much more triumphant on the other hand. 

HUDSON whose sinker and slider were looking exceptional from the vantage point of mine not too far away from first base--he made only a few select mistakes, but to the Cardinals’ credit, they were obliterated. MVPANIK who hit a bunch of line drives even if they were for outs. ROMO WHO HAD NO CONTROL OF HIS SLIDER TODAY AND PITCHED TO ONE GUY BUT IS THE WINNING PITCHER BECAUSE LOL. AFFELDT who once again restored order out of the bullpen because that’s just what he does like a cocky 1960s Paul Newman character. CASILLA, whose last 33 batters faced are 0-33 against him dating back to September 11. LOPEZ who did two thirds as well as one would have liked but that was more than enough on this day. MORSE who is probably still broken but valiantly attempted to help his team out with a pinch-hitting appearance. And finally CHOATE DA GAWD with the clutch Cards error! 

:mark: :mark: :mark: osey2

This is cool and worth looking at, too: http://m.mlb.com/video/topic/739551...son-starts-inningending-double-play/?c_id=mlb


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

If I didn't hate the Giants I'd enjoy your essays more Deso. Do one on the Royals next.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Duplicitous Dub said:


> Its better than reading all your dreadful posts about the white sox during the season.





MVABREU


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Yeah, don't think the Royals are losing again. R.I.P. winner of the Giants/Cardinals series. Sorry Deso.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Chrome said:


> Yeah, don't think the Royals are losing again. R.I.P. winner of the Giants/Cardinals series. Sorry Deso.


I've seen this story before... it hasn't ended well for the teams that took care of business early (06 and 12 Tigers)


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Royals have won 11 straight postseason games


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The Giants should start Lincecum every game. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Perfect Poster said:


> I've seen this story before... it hasn't ended well for the teams that took care of business early (06 and 12 Tigers)


07 Rockies as well, among many others.

I would be fearful for the team going in after winning in a sweep in the LCS.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

IM DONE. IM FUCKING DONE.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

If KC wins the series it will have to go down as one of the best baseball stories in a real long time


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: MLB: David Price for Nick Franklin seems fair*



TomahawkJock said:


> Deso, how do you feel the Royals will do this season? I attend their games more often than Cardinal games due to KC being much closer. I just love baseball and it would be nice to potentially catch a PLAYOFF GAME this year.. Will that happen?





DesolationRow said:


> Their lineup looks borderline dazzling on paper in terms of sheer depth and breadth. The Omar Infante acquisition was one of the best signings of the entire offseason. They have some mighty good-looking pitching prospects coming to the fore in Kyle Zimmer and Yordano Ventura. But pitching prospects having a dramatically favorable impact right away is largely a rarity, and while the Royals look good going into the season, I'm unconvinced that the playoffs are in their future for 2014. But 85-90 wins seems completely feasible, and if a dash of good luck or whatever is thrown into the pot, maybe they are either a wild card team or, considering that I don't think the Tigers are necessarily world-beaters, the AL Central is not unthinkable. I kind of like the Royals more in 2015 than in 2014, though, for multiple reasons, many of which having to do with those aforementioned pitching prospects. Methinks the Tigers, Royals and Indians should create an interesting division in 2014, although the Indians might not be for real since they won so many terribly close games in 2013 (including the infamous Angel Hernandez non-home run call against the A's, haha).


--February 22nd, this thread. 

Told ya, *TJ*. 


If the Giants somehow survive this NLCS vs. the Cardinals--an unquestionable improbability, to be sure--I hope the Royals employ the regimen that the Detroit Tigers used between their LCS sweep and their World Series appearance two years ago. :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Tigers didn't have Herrera, Davis, and Holland in the 7th, 8th, and 9th. SF will have to jump on the starters. 

Or do MORE OF THE SAME if they face those three stellar relievers.


This assumes Madison Bumgarner slams the door tomorrow. I can say this without recourse of a jinx because I have no dogs in this hunt.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



MrMister said:


> Tigers didn't have Herrera, Davis, and Holland in the 7th, 8th, and 9th. SF will have to jump on the starters.
> 
> Or do MORE OF THE SAME if they face those three stellar relievers.
> 
> ...


Lucky bounces imo.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

If it's Giants/Royals in the WS, one third baseman will be a Panda, the other, a Moose. :side:

Giants need to score 7 runs tomorrow. They scored 3 in Game 1; 4 in Game 2; 5 in Game 3; 6 in Game 4. 7 runs it must be tomorrow night. 



> Jayson Stark @jaysonst · 2h 2 hours ago
> This is unreal. That makes 9 R #SFGiants scored in last 5 games on zero hits: 2 on E's by pitchers, 4 on IF outs, 1 on BB, 1 on SF, 1 on WP!





> Jayson Stark @jaysonst · 2h 2 hours ago
> As some of you shrewdly detected, it's actually 10 runs on zero hits in last 5 games. Forgot that SF by Posey in the 1st tonight. Crazy!





> Jayson Stark @jaysonst · 1h 1 hour ago
> Let's review that rally. BB to a .170 hitter. Hit by a guy who was 0-for-NLCS. Sac so 2 LH hitters could face LHP. 2 runs on 0 hits. Unreal





> Jayson Stark @jaysonst · 1h 1 hour ago
> Now @ESPNStatsInfo has gone back even further. Over last 6 games, #SFGiants have scored 22 runs. 12 have scored without a hit. Seriously.





> Jayson Stark retweeted
> ESPN Stats & Info @ESPNStatsInfo · 2h 2 hours ago
> Yusmeiro Petit is now in line for the win after pitching 3 scoreless innings.
> 
> ...


:bow MVPETIT :bow MVPEREZ :bow MVPOSEY :bow MVPENCE :bow MVPANDA

Okay, too tired to go through all of the other guys. Great job, bullpen. Great job trolling, Giants lineup.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



TomahawkJock said:


> IM DONE. IM FUCKING DONE.


CONGRATS


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



> Kristy @KristyCagle
> Follow
> The Giants have a postseason ERA of 1.89 & WHIP of .85. They have made 3 errors total, fielding percentage of .991.
> 
> Yeah. They're lucky.


Fair point. 


And I'm going to Game 5. Those ticket prices, oof. MAD BUM. :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

This fetid filth of a human being, this professional lowlife, A.J. Pierzynski, bringing the art of flopping to the pristine, wonderful sport of baseball...










:no:

Can't wait to boo this monster yet again.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I'm not a big baseball guy but can't help but root for the Royals to win the chip, all those years being the laughingstock(shit I mean that wasn't that long ago) now in the world series, go Royals!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



DesolationRow said:


> Fair point.
> 
> 
> And I'm going to Game 5. Those ticket prices, oof. MAD BUM. :mark:


i'll be able to watch the game without any spoilers. :dance2


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Cardinals are incompetent. The Giants haven't won this series, the Cardinals have fucking handed it to them. Errors all over the place in Game 1, Game 3 was stupid ass Matheny leaving in Randy Choate (MINOR LEAGUE RELIEVER) and he blew the game. Why leave him in after he walks the only lefty? He's a lefty specialist and he can't even do his damn job. Game 4 was Matt Adams making bad throws and idiotic decisions. And oh yeah, the Cardinals have MICHAEL WACHA in their fucking bullpen! WHY NOT FUCKING USE HIM? He's a damn good pitcher and Matheny is just leaving him on the roster as an EXTRA INNINGS PITCHER? Just dumb.

And yeah, some of the Cardinals idiocy might have to do with not having Yadi but damn, I didn't know he had THAT much of an impact on the team.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Hearing the Cardinals blow a series because of incompetence is music to my ears.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I agree that the Cardinals aren't that good. You wouldn't know it if you just listened to the fox broadcast though. I really don't know how the Dodgers lost to this team. lol somehow they're just really good against Kershaw.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

http://fullcount.weei.com/sports/bo...wife-confirms-nude-photos-of-her-were-hacked/


his wife, for reference


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Rangers hired Jeff Banister as manager. Hope he's badass.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Never heard of him tbh, but he won't reach the level of badass that the COCAINE MAN reached.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



DesolationRow said:


> This fetid filth of a human being, this professional lowlife, A.J. Pierzynski, bringing the art of flopping to the pristine, wonderful sport of baseball...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. :lol

Pierzynski gonna Pierzynski though.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

It's that time of year that I start paying attention to baseball. I've been watching baseball my whole life but I generally only start watching full games when it comes to the playoffs. I'll watch bits and pieces of the early round playoffs here and there but I always fully watch the WS games every year.

I have a couple of questions for you guys here in the baseball thread.

Concerning the strike zone: if they aren't going to standardize the strike zone and continue to allow umpires to basically create their own, wouldn't MLB be better off not having the digital box strike zone on the screen during the games? 

I was watching the end of a game the other day and saw a batter called out on strike 3 when the ball was so far inside it was a good foot or more past the edge of the digital box. People have been bitching about balls and strikes for the entire history of baseball and that will never change as long as the strike zone is left up to the umps discretion. It just seems like to me if they are going to do it that way, they shouldn't have the box on the screen showing the audience exactly where the ball went through the strike zone and whether or not the ump got the call right. Either keep human error as a part of the game or go with the digital revolution but don't do both at the same time. It only gives fans even more reason to bitch about balls and strikes.

My other question is about pitching vs. hitting. When watching playoff games, would you rather see a lot of offense and back n forth with the score or would you rather see a low scoring pitcher's duel?

All of my best memories of playoffs baseball are amazing pitching performances. Young John Smoltz vs. old Jack Morris in the 91 WS. Randy Johnson and Curt Schilling getting co-MVP for the 01 WS. Schilling and his bloody sock. Two starters dueling late into a game creates amazing intensity for when a team finally breaks through with a score. For me, that creates a more memorable WS moment than a 9-7 game. What does everyone else think?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Pitcher's duels backed by great defense >

These games are just so much more tense.

As for the strike zone, I genuinely think MLB loves the controversy it produces. I don't think it will ever change from the way it is.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

WHY NESHEK WHY?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

MVPANIK. MVPISHIKAWA. MVPANDA. MVPENCE. MVFUCKINGEVERYONE.

I hate the Giants. I hate Matheny. I hate everything.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



IDONTSHIV said:


> In a week or so, this cry will be heard throughout the land.



IT'S HAPPENING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ishikawa is the new Bobby Thomson.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I HOPE THE ROYALS MURDER THE GIANTS. I HOPE THEY MAKE PANDAS GO EXTINCT IN CHINA


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

MVGIANTS


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



MrMister said:


> So should I just keep Royals and Giants in the thread title since this is going to be the World Series?


I'M NOT TRYING TO STEAL YOUR JOB FLEXTRADAMUS OR CLAIRVOYANT BRANDON


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

WF'S FAVORITE TEAM IS BACK IN THE WORLD SERIES FOR THE THIRD TIME IN FIVE YEARS :mark: WHAT A TIME TO BE ALIVE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Is it too early to pencil in the 2016 World Series?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Is it too early to pencil in the 2016 World Series?


:whoa, lets get through 2014 first.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



SUPER NINTENDO CHALMERS said:


> :whoa, lets get through 2014 first.


Yeah, I know. I just hope they take it over Kansas City because second place gets forgotten in the annals of time. Three Series in 5 years would secure them a special place in history and might even earn them the appellation of dynasty. I gotta believe KC is due for a few losses after being 8-0 this post-season. Game One is Tuesday, GO GIANTS!!!!!!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

osey2 osey2 osey2

23rd National League Pennant!!!

Truly, when MORSE hit that homer in the 8th off of Neshek, *that* was the loudest I had *ever* heard AT&T Park, *ever.* Then when ISHI hit the walk-off, the roar of the crowd outdid the MORSE pop.

As *TJ* said, MVPEVERYONE, MVPGIANTS, National League Champions!!!!! 

My voice was sacrificed on behalf of the GIANTS, my brain is shot, I can barely think at all, what an magnificent experience!!! :mark: 

*MVSCRILLA, MVCP, MVTKOK, MVIDONTSHIV, MVPMDP*, and *MrMister*'s wild prognostication skills, and, and, everything is wonderful!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

THE GIANTS WIN THE PENNANT, THE GIANTS WIN THE PENNANT, THE GIANTS WIN THE PENNANT :mark: :mark: :mark: osey2 osey2 osey2


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Just an amazing run by both teams. The Giants certainly had their ups and downs this year. KC as well. Royals lost their first four after the All Star Break and were actually 2 games under .500 before going on that spectacular 26-8 run to propel them not only in to the playoff hunt but the Division race. Giants had that horrific run of 6-11 after the Timmy no hitter just when it looked like they'd easily run away with the West and the MLB's best record, or second best. Doing just enough in the second half to get where they are now. There's nothing better than that. Two teams that won't go down in the books as being one of the best ever, but two of the most scrappy teams, two teams that mirror one another in heart and guts. These are the matchups that I love as a fan. So much more fun than the elite matchups, imho. No other World Series meeting has been between two teams that won less than 90 games. Second only matchup between two Wild Card teams since its inception. OF COURSE, the Giants were the only other NL team when it happened in '02. 

Posey will be tested like never before by this rag tag group of base thieves. He's given up a good chunk of thefts on the season and overall the Giants were just downright bad at tossing out those criminal base stealers. However, Bumgarner does a fine job of keeping runners on base at bay, Hudson not so much. 

Pence is 0-11 all time vs Shields.

Butler, Gordon and Escobar are combined 33-83 vs Peavy.

Both teams will be well rested which bodes well for those amazing bullpens. 

Yost will be tested like never before against Bochy. He gets his fair share of criticism and mostly well deserved but he's got the chance to not only right all the wrongs in his career but do it against one of if not the best manager the game has seen for the last so many years the Giants have been baseball's top dogs. 

Again, can't wait for this one to get under way. 

BUT while we're waiting: HERE'S ALL OF JOHN CARL O'MICHAEL CRUZ STANTON'S HOME RUNS THIS YEAR.






ALSO, HERE'S MARLINS FAN at the Giant's last World Series victory










AND, here he is again at the Royals ALCS clinching game. With flashing the camera guy. 










His name is Laurence Levy and he's LOADED. He's been on Marlin telecasts a lot and I think he's trying to be the modern verison of THIS old school fool.










Rollin Stewart. Older fans will remember this guy, only he was at EVERY major sporting event it seemed.

FUCK IT. I'm throwing all the stats and intangibles and eye tests out of the window. Whichever team's stadium LEVY shows up to first, will win the Series.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Yes, the Giants pitchers as a whole are horrendous at holding baserunners, which will most likely spell their doom in the World Series. Only Bumgarner and perhaps Peavy display any talent or even gumption in that part of their job. The other starters are hopeless. I might add that I'm hoping Vogelsong is replaced with Petit in the rotation, but obviously if (or rather when?) things turn sideways in a previous starter's outing, Petit will probably be needed. Posey is one of the best catchers in the game at throwing out runners so this is definitely a failure on the part of the pitchers. 


Cool article: http://espn.go.com/mlb/playoffs/2014/story/_/id/11721619/is-buster-posey-next-derek-jeter osey2


How the Giants Won the Pennant, by Deso:

(Before I proceed it should be noted here that every story is 100% true as related by the avuncular and legendary radio and television Giants announcer Jon Miller, who related these stories on both radio and television in the day after Game 5...)

It was nearly two o'clock in the afternoon of Thursday, October 16, 2014, as Gregor Blanco strolled back into the Giants clubhouse sipping on some chamomile tea. Blanco wanted to watch yet more tape on Adam Wainwright in the Giants game tape room, wanting to be certain that his theory about Adam Wainwright's curveball was correct. Indeed, as many MLB batters have noted before, Wainwright holds the ball differently before throwing the curve, but picking this up at the plate takes an absurd amount of skill. Blanco, however, believed that he may be the man for the job. Blanco spotted Giants rookie second baseman Joe Panik, he of the 80 name, watching game tape of... _Mariano Rivera_? The native New Yorker Panik, who grew up idolizing the magnificent Yankees closer, is indeed watching a particular Rivera outing: July 24, 2004, which saw Rivera surrender a home run to Boston Red Sox third baseman Bill Mueller. Mueller, a switch-hitter, batted left against Rivera and Panik continues to pour over the game tape, studying just what Mueller did to homer off of Rivera's intimidating cutter. "Why are you looking at Mariano Rivera?" Blanco asked. "You're facing Adam Wainwright tonight, remember?" Panik chuckled. "Yes, I'm facing Adam Wainwright but his cutter and Mariano Rivera's cutter aren't that unlike one another at all, and Mueller batting as a lefty had a swing that was a lot like mine. Back in St. Louis in Game 1, I felt like I kept missing Wainwright's cutter, kept getting fooled by it. Mueller, though, he times Rivera's cutter and his swing was perfect in hitting a home run off of Mariano Rivera. I'm going to try to hit a home run off of Adam Wainwright's cutter tonight." "How long have you been looking at this?" "All day," Panik replied. 

Panik would indeed homer off of Wainwright's cutter in the bottom of the fourth inning that evening on a 1-0 pitch with Gregor Blanco at first base.

In the previous inning, however, the Cardinals were almost spotted a run by temporary Giants left fielder Travis Ishikawa, who had played in the outfield a total of four times before the 2014 postseason. It was not, in truth, an "easy" play, seeing as it was a line drive to the outfield directed roughly right at him with the movement of a changeup. Yet his misplay underscored just how questionable it was to have him out in left field at all. Would his fielding _faux pas_ result in a Giants loss, and a trip back to St. Louis for Game 6? 

Michael Morse knew that he had to deliver for his team when he was pinch-hitting in the pitcher's spot in the bottom of the eighth inning Thursday night. As Morse related to reporters after the game, he knew how critical it was because they were taking out their ace starting pitcher, Madison Bumgarner, to let Morse bat. Out of all of the Cardinals relievers, however, Pat Neshek would represent the most serious threat to Morse. Morse told the press that out of the entire St. Louis bullpen, the last pitcher he wanted to face was Neshek. The unorthodox, funky right-handed pitcher had been lethal against the Giants in the National League Championship Series, and considering Morse's general rust in facing live pitching in a game, it's difficult to see how anyone supporting the Giants could have been particularly optimistic going into that at-bat. Yet Neshek threw one of the fattest hanging sliders in the history fo the game and Morse righteously punished the pitch, crushing it next to the always-present ambulance just over the fence in the far left field corner. 

After the eighth inning, after Michael Morse tied the game up 3-3 with his homer, Giants bench coach Ron Wotus immediately turned to manager Bruce Bochy. "Do you think we should take Ishi out of left? Put Perez in?" Bochy considered his options for a moment and replied, "You know, maybe we should. Maybe it'll come back and haunt us... but I want to see Ishi come up in the ninth inning." 

To get to the bottom of the ninth with a 3-3 tie still in place, however, the Giants would have to throw back the Cardinals tide. Santiago Casilla, the Giants' closer with some flashy "stuff" and an indispensable part of the 2010, 2012 and 2014 Giants bullpen along with fellow "core four" members Jeremy Affeldt, Sergio Romo and Javier Lopez, was in for the third day in a row. And he was tired. He retired Jhonny Peralta on a sharply-hit ground ball to shortstop. Perhaps not trusting himself against Matt Adams, Casilla walked him, only once throwing anywhere close to the strike zone (which was fouled off). Randal Grichuk quickly deposited a high fastball to left field, moving Adams to second base. Cardinals manager Mike Matheny put Daniel Descalso into the game to run for Adams at second base. And that is where things became weird. In one of the luckiest moments in Giants postseason history, the inexplicably terrifying Kolten Wong--who had hammered the Giants in the NLCS to the point that he drew vociferous jeers from the San Francisco orange and black faithful during the third, fourth and fifth games of the series, with the booing intensifying with seemingly each plate appearance--drove a hard-hit ground ball into what appeared to be the hole between Pablo Sandoval at third base and Brandon Crawford at short. Yet the stretching "Kung Fu Panda," Sandoval, was able to dive and (inadvertently) strike the ball with his glove, which miraculously (for Giants fans) sent it almost perfectly straight to Crawford on a dizzying diagonal "pinball" trajectory. Crawford stuck with the play, fielded the deflected ball and threw it straight to second base for the bizarre fielder's choice to retire Grichuk. Astonishingly, Panik threw the ball to first baseman Brandon Belt, and the turn of events nearly resulted in a thrilling, inning-ending double play. Yet it was not meant to be. Somehow Giants pitchers were horrified of Tony Cruz, the Cardinals' backup catcher, and the weary Casilla found himself battling Cruz in a full count-running at-bat which saw the felicitous Wong brazenly steal second base while the Giants opted to ignore him and focus on attempting to retire Cruz. It, like the near-double play off of Sandoval's glove to Crawford to Panik to Belt, however, was not meant to be. Casilla walked Cruz and every Giants fan groaned in despair. So, with two away, and the bases loaded, Matheny went "all in," sending the man whom he had sent out in the previous inning's double switch, Oscar Taveras, to bat against Casilla.

Meanwhile, however, Bochy had, several moments earlier, sent Jeremy Affeldt into the Giants bullpen to warm up. Everyone at AT&T Park, everyone around the world had to sense that Casilla was plainly "out of gas," and especially with a potentially scary left-handed batter coming up with the bases loaded. With Taveras officially announced as the batter, Bochy walked out to replace Casilla and go with trusted left-handed reliever Affeldt. Interestingly, if Matheny had allowed a right-handed batter to come up instead of Taveras, it might have prevented Bochy from being so certain with this move, even if Casilla was completely, terrifyingly shaky and Affeldt is a proven commodity in retiring right-handed batters as well as lefties with practically nary a single solitary one-one hundredth of a split. This would be for all of the marbles. 

It took Affeldt three pitches to retire Taveras, who hit a high chopper back to Affeldt. Affeldt, his forward momentum carrying him toward first base anyway, simply ran with the ball himself in one of Game 5's most equally comical and triumphant moments. 

The bottom of the ninth inning saw Matheny bring in Michael Wacha in what surely has to be one of the most controversial postseason decisions by any manager ever. Wacha had not pitched in quite a while, not in a game, anyway, but here he was, standing between the Giants and elimination for St. Louis, facing the post-Posey part of the heart of San Francisco's heart of the order. Matheny had also grievously wounded his lineup by taking both Matt Holliday (via the aforementioned double switch) and his Matt brother Adams (with the aforementioned pinch-running move), grafting a Grichuk-Jay-Taveras outfield with Descalso playing first base. In any event, the game was now on the line and Wacha was positioned as the Cardinals' last hope to stave off the Giants and send the game to extra innings. 

Wacha's changeup was quite clearly not working in the least and while he was throwing exceedingly hard (96-99 miles per hour) the movement was not fooling anyone especially well. In a 1-2 count to lead off, Sandoval singled and was replaced by pinch-runner Joaquin Arias. On the first pitch, Hunter Pence flied out to right. Brandon Belt did not see a strike, taking four consecutive balls for a walk (Belt boasts a .400 2014 postseason OBP). Wacha threw two more balls to the man of the hour, Mister Travis Ishikawa. (Bochy would later say that he was sure Matheny would bring in a left-handed pitcher to face Ishikawa with two men on and one out, just to get the game to extra innings, but it would appear that Bochy overestimated his adversary, as Matheny remained steadfast behind his decision to let Wacha pitch for the Cardinals in the most high-leveraged inning of their season.) And then Wacha threw the fateful final pitch of the game, which was deposited 401 feet away from home plate and won the 2014 National League Pennant for the San Francisco Giants.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

David Schoenfield, you fucking mong. This is why I hate ESPN. His recent article is titled "Welcome to the Worst World Series Ever" and the dude fucking means it.

http://espn.go.com/blog/sweetspot/post/_/id/52750/welcome-to-the-worst-world-series-ever



> I guess somebody needs to say it: This isn't exactly the 1927 Yankees battling the 1975 Big Red Machine.
> 
> The Kansas City Royals won 89 games during the regular season and the San Francisco Giants won 88, the fourth-fewest combined wins in World Series history, behind only 1981, 1918 and 1973. But 1981 was a strike season and the 1918 season was shortened due to World War I. That leaves only the 1973 matchup between the 94-win A's and 82-win Mets with a lower win total. At least that matchup featured two teams that won division titles. Neither the Royals nor Giants won their division, making this the second all wild-card World Series showdown and the first between two teams with fewer than 90 wins (the Angels and Giants met in 2002 but those were 99- and 95-win teams).
> 
> ...


FUCK OFF. This makes me so mad as a sports fan. I guess I couldn't expect anything else from LOLESPN but this is on a whole new level.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Royals in 5.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

That guy doesn't understand baseball at all. A team being measured on wins alone is like 4th grade analysis.


To me this seems like the best matchup. It's the matchup most likely to go 7 games.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I LOVE this matchup on paper. The STAR quality isn't really there outside of Posey, Bumgarner and Shields. And they ain't even super high profile names. They are just two good BASEBALL TEAMS. They steal, they have magnificent bullpens, they play good defense, they manufacture runs. What else could you ask for?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Why even have a postseason if your postseason accomplishments apparently say nothing about the quality of your team? Guess we should've just crowned the Angels at the end of September. Grats DUB.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

David Schoenfield. Meh. He simply does not appreciate the ability of the San Francisco Giants to troll the world.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Game time. :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

This is funny yet hardly surprising to any fan of the Giants:

http://twitter.com/msimonespn/status/524343266351669248/photo/1

:lol


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Buck, Reynolds, & Verducci?

ESPN Radio it'll be then.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I like Verducci at least.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Series over and not even through the top of the first in game 1.

San Fran with their 3rd time in 5 years.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Tbh Schoenfield has a point. Royals were the lowest in the AL in RD (by quite a bit) and the Giants were the second lowest (ahead of only the Cardinals). It shouldn't be that shocking that the two teams in the WS aren't the two best teams, especially with the volatility of the postseason. Yeah the Royals have won 8 in a row, but they were also down 4 with 6 outs to go from being eliminated. And San Fran won a bunch of tight games that could've went the other way.

Is it the two least accomplished teams in the WS ever? Maybe, but you'd have to go further than just win totals. RD, pitching and fielding WAR, etc. would be a much more informative way of figuring out who's the "worst".

Also have the Giants in 5, although I'm really hoping for a Royals win in 7.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Damn you Randy Orton*

The Royals were clearly affected by your rant and condescension. Now they will have to wait another 29 years.


:cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Damn you Randy Orton*

Royals got RKO'd outta nowhere imo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I really hope The Giants take this. It was a real long wait until they finally broke through in 2010 and now I cant get enough of that feeling. 3 in 5, please let it happen!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The Royals were still reading Deso's post in the dugout during the game and couldn't focus on the game.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*










Pays $1,000 to watch the game. Sleeps instead. :lol

- Vic


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

:lose


osey2


3 to go brehs.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



JM's Daddy said:


> The Royals were still reading Deso's post in the dugout during the game and couldn't focus on the game.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lmao



Vic Capri said:


> Pays $1,000 to watch the game. Sleeps instead. :lol
> 
> - Vic


:mark: BUMGARNER put him and many other Royals fans--and Royals players--in a sleeper hold! :mark:

BUMGARNER. MVPENCE. BLANCGOAT. MVPANIK. MVPOSEY. MVPANDA. ISHIKAWA. MVPEREZ. BBELT. BBRANDON CRAWFORD. MORSE GAWD OF THUNDER. LOPEZ. STRICKLAND.

GIANTS


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Sadly it appears we're in for a competitive series. :sad:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Bochy was thinking he was being so meticulous
But his sixth inning bullpen moves were ridiculous. 
Don't know what he was trying to prove, this Boch
Have to question the use of Machi and Strickland, coach.

Seriously, Game 2 has me positively wailin' 
Not every scenario calls for a fat Venezuelan. 
Or a ticking time bomb rookie lookin' for a fight
Eh, fuck this post, and fuck that fuckin' game. 'Night.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

thank goodness KC won tonight. Got ourselves a series.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



DesolationRow said:


> Bochy was thinking he was being so meticulous
> But his sixth inning bullpen moves were ridiculous.
> Don't know what he was trying to prove, this Boch
> Have to question the use of Machi and Strickland, coach.
> ...


:lmao omg


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Hunter Strickland needs to go away.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Really glad the Royals came back in Game 2. This NEEDS to go 7.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Plz win this KC


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Is Brandon sad?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Uh, Joe Maddon opted out of his contract.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I know. That's why I was asking if Brandon was sad. Man tears.... fuck off Matheny. I want Maddon. Sorry, Brandon, but now that he ditched you, he's free game for all.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Lost one of the top 10 pitchers in baseball for Drew Smyly and trash, lost one of the best GMs in baseball, and one of the best managers. No, I'm not fucking sad at all.

This team needs to be relocated.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

This has been some good shit tonight.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Super Sonic said:


> This has been some good shit tonight.


This is the type of baseball game I LOVE this world series. One thing to ask you thought if you are fan of the team like you are of the hawks is them winning by a blowout entertaining to you, I don't know what is, but when my team is in it and they win even by a blowout it is best thing ever. Like my favorite game of the YEAR was my spurs winning the nba title in game 5 of the nba finals this year, even though it was a blowout. 

Go royals from a Rangers fan.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Not that Texas could've hired Maddon, but lol at the timing of hiring the new guy and Maddon moving on from TB.

Maddon to the Cubs.


Awesome Game 3. More of this.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Still thinking he goes to the Dodgers. Makes too much sense.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



RobertRoodeFan said:


> This is the type of baseball game I LOVE this world series. One thing to ask you thought if you are fan of the team like you are of the hawks is them winning by a blowout entertaining to you, I don't know what is, but when my team is in it and they win even by a blowout it is best thing ever. Like my favorite game of the YEAR was my spurs winning the nba title in game 5 of the nba finals this year, even though it was a blowout.
> 
> Go royals from a Rangers fan.


It was a blast at the bar right outside the Clink as we all watched SB48 but I'd have strongly preferred a nail-biting victory as so many expected.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Baseball is stupid :leslie.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Has there been a visage so devilish as Eric Hosmer's countenance before in the recorded histories? 

And if you gaze long enough into a Kansas City Royals bullpen, the Kansas City Royals bullpen will gaze back into you. 

Or as John Milton said, "The mind is its own place, and in itself can make a heaven of hell, a hell of heaven..." He could have been speaking of the Giants. 

Do not go gentle into that good night, Giants. Rage, Vogey and Giants, rage, rage against the dying of the light.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I have a Dick quote for you Deso

“My schedule for today lists a six-hour self-accusatory depression.”
― Philip K. Dick, Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Stax Classic said:


> I have a Dick quote for you Deso
> 
> “My schedule for today lists a six-hour self-accusatory depression.”
> ― Philip K. Dick, Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?


:faint: Never thought of it this way before but that sounds like the experience of a Giants fan watching a Giants game. Love that book, by the way. 

Another fine PKD quote which is apropos:


> It is sometimes an appropriate response to reality to go insane.


You know who's really at fault, though? The Cardinals. 

What would Dr. Ian Malcolm from _Jurassic Park_ say about all of this? Indubitably he would point out the chaotic theoretical vortex in which the Giants find themselves. For this pattern seems clear as day: Giants win the World Series; Cardinals win the World Series; Giants win the World Series; Cardinals lose the World Series; Giants...?

Moreover, the Cardinals plotted all of this months beforehand, with Adam Wainwright throwing the All-Star Game for the American League, knowing the Giants would win the NL Pennant against them in the NLCS. They disrupted the pattern _and_ went "above and beyond" their handiwork in their negative All-Star Game shenanigans, almost in an evil _doppelgänger_ fun-house mirror version of the Giants' 2012 All-Star Game shenanigans to ensure HFA in the World Series. 

Damn it, Cardinals. Supporting their Missouri AL counterpart all along. :hmm:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

“Certainly it constitutes bad news when the people who agree with you are buggier than batshit.”
― Philip K. Dick

Poor Giants fans


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

What a series this has been. Just go 7 for my enjoyment, I don't care who wins, though I don't think the internet can handle a WS losing post from Deso.... so go GIGANTES.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

osey2 

GIANTS

The sleeping Giants are no more!

For one night, anyway.

Joaquin Arias starts a 7-run rally against the best bullpen in baseball in the World Series. In other news: a large flock of flying pigs spotted near Atlantis.

I'm going to turn white-haired by Game 6 at this rate.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

DOUBLE POSTING 'CAUSE I JUST DON'T GIVE A SHIT.

That wasn't real, right? That baseball game? That... that was some fever dream I had. Had to be.

Anyway, just want to say to YOU, Yusmeiro MVPetit...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I get why Petit is the long relief guy. He's the ace in the hole. Throw Vogelsong, Hudson, etc...if/when they falter, put in PETIT and he just shuts down bats. Then hope the SF bats come alive. If Vogelsong/Hudson etc are good/lucky, you still got Petit. Bochy is a genius.

2-2 :mark:


We're going at least 6 now. I say Giants are up 3-2 after Game 5. KC wins Game 6. Giants win Game 7 because they're the Giants.

MORE OF THE SAME


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

GIANTS setting the National League record for most players getting a hit in a World Series game tonight with 11! :mark:

The ninth spot in the order tonight had a 1.000 OBP! :mark: That MVPETIT hit! :mark:

Giants are 7-0 with Ryan Vogelsong starting a postseason game. Dodgers are 3-5 with Kershaw starting a postseason game. Obviously Ryan is just a gritty gamer who knows how to win. :side:


I have to call attention to this. I recall listening to the Royals' local radio broadcast of the final two outs of Game 4 of the ALCS against Baltimore. They sounded astonishingly tepid for a pair of broadcasters announcing for a team which had not made it to the postseason in 29 years which was now winning the American League Pennant and going to the World Series. 

Compare the call of this truly spectacular play in Game 4 of the World Series between Joe Buck/Harold Reynolds, the Kansas City jobbers and legendary Giants broadcaster Jon Miller: http://m.mlb.com/video/topic/11493214/v36862059/must-c-catch-dyson-diving-catch-but-giants-tie-game

Astonishingly, the Royals' announcers actually go about diminishing their own outfielder's marvelous catch. Dyson would not have caught that ball without the completely justified dive, in which case Pence scores anyway (_do these guys know how fast Pence is?_) and there is one fewer out recorded in the inning for the Royals. It was a rare case of a fine pitch (92 mph two-seamer with sink), a well-struck ball by Juan Perez considering that he's not exactly Mays's gift to hitting, a (once again) spectacular catch by Dyson and a fine, intelligent play on Pence's part waiting for the play to be made, tag up and run with all of his speed to home plate. _Moreover_, Dyson does not simply settle for the catch; he rolls over and throws the ball into second base, attempting to catch Pablo Sandoval sleeping at second. It's a marvelous, beautiful baseball play, one of the very best of this postseason--between two teams in the same play--and the Royals' broadcasters utterly squash it with their horrific, bloodless rendition which predominantly goes after Dyson for not being able to slip through entire dimensions. Miller, like other Giants announcers, actually displays genuine excitement for the opposing team's wild and terrific plays, while retaining a sense of awe and love for their own team while conveying a plethora of disparate pieces of information (Miller pointing out that Dyson does indeed throw into second base to go after Sandoval, for instance). Buck and Reynolds sound like baseball's Plato and Aristotle when compared with the Royals' announcers here. The Kansas City radio broadcast in this instance is unfathomably atrocious; it's literally these two idiots talking shit about a legitimately great catch (and throw-out attempt, which they apparently missed) by their own team's outfielder. The difference between their call of the play and Miller's is like night and day. The Royals' announcers' take is one of the worst calls I've ever heard. It kind of makes me angry.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Fuck...Oscar Taveras is dead. Car accident. Dude had as much promise as anyone in the sport. Truly tragic.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

What. The. Fuck. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I'm so heartbroken right now.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

super sad.

rip oscar


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Really sad news. RIP.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Who has Tavares in the DYNASTY league?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*WORLD SERIES: GIANTS v ROYALS*

Umm, wow. RIP.

Also, AID has him in the dynasty league.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

In happier news MADISON BUMGARNER goes God Mode in the World Series once again with a complete game shutout. :mark: He's got a 0.29 ERA in 4 World Series starts. Absolutely phenomenal. The sexiest man in baseball BRANDON CRAWFORD also had 3 RBI's. :mark: 

Now let's have a much better start from Jake Peavy this time please. :side: Not sure I can handle a Game 7.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Wow. Oscar died in a car accident? That really sucks. The dude looked really promising. I feel for his friends and family right now. Just tragic.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

RIP Oscar Taveras.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Yeah terrible news. R.I.P.


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Very sad to hear about Taveras. RIP.

On another note, fuck the Giants.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I'm going to make one post here just to say how saddened I was by the news of Oscar Taveras's death, which I learned of while sitting in Row 5 of Section 321 at AT&T Park in the middle of the 3rd inning. I bought the sole ticket approximately two hours and thirty minutes before first pitch and wow am I glad that I did. (More on that in a later post when my brain may be able to function.) 

Just terribly saddening to learn during the game, and I was downright depressed for a little while because of it. Such a terrible shame. 

RIP, Oscar Taveras. 

Juan MVPerez, who hit the big double off of Wade Davis (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!), dedicated the hit to his good friend, from the Dominican League, in which he played on the same team with Taveras as you can see on his twitter page. They were very good, close friends, and Perez, upon learning about the news just before the game started, was rather broken up for the first three or four innings before being able to concentrate on the game. 



> Juan Carlos Perez @juan_perez24 · 2h 2 hours ago
> That Double was 4 U Oscar! I'll remember the Good Times. God Bless U Bro. I'll miss U man. My condolences!


https://twitter.com/juan_perez24

Very sorry and heartfelt condolences to Cardinals fans especially like *TJ*, I can't even imagine how heartbreaking this has to be for everyone associated with that organization, from fans to players to the front office. It's such a terrible blow for baseball in general, though; Taveras boasted some of the greatest potential of any young player in any sport. 

Next post will be about the fun of being at Game 5 of the 2014 World Series.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

*On a lighter note here is Deso flexing during a crucial Pence at bat in the NLCS









*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Nah Deso's the guy in the "Rally Pumpkin" shirt:


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Sucks to hear about what happened to Oscar. I wish it was impossible to die young.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

:lmao at *LC* and *Chrome*'s posts.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

MADISON BUMGAWDNER. 

MVPEREZ. BRANDON THE RBI MACHINE CRAWFORD. BRANDON BBELT. MVPANDA. MVPENCE. MVPOSEY. ISHI. BLANC(G)O(AT). MVPANIK. 

That was an awesome game to attend. I attended Game 2 of the 2012 World Series, and it was started by Madison Bumgarner, and he pitched seven scoreless innings in that one vs. the Detroit Tigers. He outdid himself tonight, however, pitching the first CGSO in the World Series since Josh Beckett did it in 2003 for the Marlins. He was electric tonight, melding crisp, terrifying, potent "stuff," boasting his new favorite weapon, the (relatively) new kill pitch curveball heralding the completion of his transformation into complete badass ace. He had a somewhat fringey curveball before but... Now armed with that in addition to the cut fastball-slider combination and the changeup he threw to get to 0-2 on Billy Butler... Phew. 

You know what? I've got only so much mental capacity left. I need to go to bed one of these days and I'm going to do that in about ten minutes or so but first I'll just copy and paste some shit:



> Joe Sheehan @joe_sheehan
> 
> By Game Score (87), that was one of the top 20 starts in World Series history. Tied for the second best since 1969.
> 8:22 PM – 26 Oct 2014





> Andrew Simon @AndrewSimonMLB
> Follow
> Bumgarner now has 4 career World Series starts of 7+ IP, 0 or 1 run. The last pitcher to do that was Bob Gibson, in 1967-68.
> 8:19 PM - 26 Oct 2014





> 84 strikes. 33 balls. Four runners reached base against Bumgarner, all hits. Of the 31 hitters Bumgarner faced, 24 of them were down 0-1 before the second pitch.





> Mark Zuckerman @ZuckermanCSN
> Follow
> Bumgarner has made 6 starts this postseason, totaling 47.2 IP. Everyone else in Giants rotation: 9 starts, 45.1 IP.


I don't know there were more thoughts I had but there's only a great void within my head. Time to sleep. 

Win Game 6, you fuckers. You only have to play .500 baseball from here on out, might as well just win this next game.

EDIT:

BELT is so awesome as *MrMister* knows... I saw this on the endless television loops of coverage here in the middle of the night/morning:


> Belt on Bumgarner: I thought he was just all right tonight. He didn’t get a hit. He could step his game up a little bit.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

If the Cards were in the WS, Taveras would still be alive. Fuck you, San Francisco.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*











Goodbye Oscar... may you forever hit more homers in heaven against the Giants. God rest your soul.

This is probably the hardest thing I've ever went through as a fan of sports. I bleed Cardinal red, I'm part of the Cardinal Nation. I become attached to every single player. I watched Oscar play in Springfield when he was just in AA just like many others before him. I seen something special in Taveras. When he hit the home runs in the videos above, I was so excited for his future, and to watch him play in many more playoff games. He was always smiling when he played, always seemed to be having so much fun. He really brought needed energy to the team this season. Such a bright future, taken away so early. 

It's amazing how sports can make you appreciate life so much more. Baseball is just a game, but the players in it are role models to kids from whichever country they came from. Athletes bring joy to people in sad times, hope for kids who grow in a life of poverty. It can be their escape. They bond people of different races together when tensions are high. I'm not just a fan of the St. Louis Cardinals, I'm a fan of baseball and the magic that it can have on people of all ages. When something tragic like this happens, it makes you realize just how much you care for these athletes, and how much of an impact they have your everyday life.

Thank you Oscar for bringing the smiles, bringing the joy to fans everywhere. Go to heaven my friend, play in the outfield with Stan the Man. And get your home runs called by Jack Buck. Keep playing the game you love Oscar. No matter where it may be.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Too damn young. RIP Oscar Taveras.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



SUPERCAM DA GOD said:


> If the Cards were in the WS, Taveras would still be alive. Fuck you, San Francisco.


Bumgarner's a straight-up murderer, imo.



Now, more seriously:

TAVERAS was already building a reputation as another in a long line of Cardinals Giants-killers. I'll never forget his second-ever-MLB-AB homer off of Petit in the one game of the four-gamer in the "at St. Louis" May 29-June 1 series. With Wacha dealing that was all she wrote for the Giants, and his homer in Game 2 of the NLCS also helped the Cardinals win their one game against the Giants in _that_ series, as well. 

His power had everyone talking for years, his promise as a potential "new Barry Bonds" by some projection systems based on his minor league track record now sadly never to be fulfilled. 

It kills me that I don't get to see him threaten to kill the Giants at least two dozen times in each regular season and of course in every other NLCS. 

Now, if my brain had been working last night, I would have mentioned this:

I was at Game 5, the clincher, against the Cardinals back on the 16th. Of course, after watching the Giants win the NL Pennant in thrilling fashion, I was in no hurry to leave. The Cardinals as a group almost evaporated from the field as Ishikawa rounded the bases in the bottom of the 9th, and who could blame them? It's the honorable course for any vanquished team.

However, I recall spotting one Cardinals outfielder--the right fielder--take his time with his long walk back to the dugout, and then the clubhouse, and then finally the locker room and I presume the team's bus. His walk was a bit more measured and methodical, his demeanor more resigned, the mien of a baseball player who clearly loves being on the field and knew he would miss playing more innings and more games with his teammates. It had to be especially poignant for him because, you see, he made the last out for the Cardinals in the top of the inning, the last out of his team's season. It's just another out in a baseball game. Anyone could have made it. The Giants were so rightly concerned about him in that spot that Bochy called on the nearly exhausted lefty Jeremy Affeldt for the sole purpose of retiring him. Affeldt is about as solid a veteran lefty reliever as you'll find around the game, but the rookie Taveras was completely terrifying as the batter (in the context of the game, of course), and every Giants fan knew from firsthand experience just what could very easily happen, lefty-on-lefty or not. As it turned out, the pitcher won that round as the pitcher usually does in this game. 

The right fielder was of course Oscar Taveras and I remember being truly impressed by his quiet, dignified show of respect to the San Francisco Giants. At least one or two of whom were friends of his, many of whom were acquaintances, all of whom were, in a way, his brothers--rival brothers by team, brothers by the common game which tied them together. 











I recall defending the Cardinals' slightly controversial move way back in late May to call Taveras up in this thread despite it not clearing the Super-Two threshold. As I contended, the Cards were in a knife fight for the NL Central with multiple teams back at that time, and ultimately they found themselves winning the division by one measly game against the Pittsburgh Pirates. As I said, comparing it to the Giants in 2010, who performed the same move with Buster Posey near the end of May, despite quite clearly booting the protection against triggering Posey's Super-Two status, they were in a fight for the division and whatever value a hypothetical difference-making player can manufacture over the course of the two or three weeks' difference could easily be what wins the division for the team in question. 

I know Mike Matheny may not have played Oscar Taveras as much as he should have. Matheny received quite a bit of heat for it from Cardinals fans over the long hot summer that takes place. But as with winning the division, the difference in so many at-bats, so many innings played, speaks more to what fans recall. Time is precious, but that which time--like the game of baseball, which has no clock and is thus its own, separable quantification of mortal existence--is merely a measuring of, life, is what's truly and ineffably precious. 

If Oscar Taveras's devastatingly tragic death at the age of 22 doesn't remind you of that, nothing will.

One last time, RIP, and may his girlfriend RIP as well.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

On a lighter note, I'm not shocked nor stunned by Madison Bumgarner being awesome. I think we all already knew this (that he's awesome).

I seriously just gave any team in the post season facing him a loss. He's pitching at a legendary level here.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

BUMGAWDNER, indeed, *Mr*.

Wish the Giants could inject titanium into his body so he could pitch tonight as well. The prospect of watching Peavy pitch tonight has me scared.

EDIT: *Zombo* repped me a link to this, so in turn I give it to you, readers and posters of the MLB thread:

http://bumgarnersnotrockets.mlblogs.com/


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Yeah pretty much anyone other than Madbum is a gamble. 

BUT

Petit should/could be available to do his Madison impression. I got KC winning tonight, but SF ultimately winning this World Series. I know you Giants fan want another blowout, but these next two games need to be one run games.

IMO


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Roys got this in 7.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



MrMister said:


> Petit should/could be available to do his Madison impression. I got KC winning tonight, but SF ultimately winning this World Series. *I know you Giants fan want another blowout, but these next two games need to be one run games.
> 
> IMO*


No, they really do not need to be. And IMO, there need not be two more games for this to have been a marvelous spectacle of a World Series. :side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



> Andrew Baggarly ‏@CSNBaggs 4m4 minutes ago
> As @BNightengale reported yesterday, Peavy has a swollen R thumb after trying to catch foul ball in dugout in Game 3. He’s pitching.


Pre-game nausea level: 109.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Other than that bottom of the second inning, I enjoyed the play just fine.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Game 7. :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Inb4 lowest rated and watched game 7 in MLB history.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

^Marlins vs Indians

In before Alcedes Edgar renteria's one to win the game :mark:

Game 7 viewership is steadily declining through each occurance Sidewinder, so that would make sense. It will also make sense that the 2 least watched WS of all-time(2012) ratings wise will involve the SF Giants, because no one cares about the Giants :lol


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Stax Classic said:


> ^Marlins vs Indians
> 
> In before Alcedes Edgar renteria's one to win the game :mark:
> 
> Game 7 viewership is steadily declining through each occurance Sidewinder, so that would make sense. It will also make sense that the 2 least watched WS of all-time(2012) ratings wise will involve the SF Giants, because no one cares about the Giants :lol




The only people that care about the Giants are the ones that jerk it to them on this forum. Hi Giants fans. MVPEAVY.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

game 7 for all the marbles.

Nothing better in sports.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Guess The Royals are winning it now. Oh, well.

- Vic


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Rooting for you, Frisco. Let's get another championship on the West Coast in 2014.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Congrats on another championship Giants.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Sigh...


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

CONGRATS SAN FRANCISCO~!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

God damn even fucking year.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

The last AL Central team to win the World Series: The White Sox. Thanks Detroit and KC.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

BUMGAWDNER

3 IN 5

GIANTS

WORLD CHAMPIONS AGAIN

I'M GOING TO THE MOTHERFUCKING PARADE

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



DesolationRow said:


> BUMGAWDNER
> 
> 3 IN 5
> 
> ...


Savor it, despite it being the third in 5 years, you never know if it'll happen again.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Deso, you're a good guy but if they don't make the postseason for 20 years I won't be mad. Giants reaching Cardinals level in getting fucked-ness.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

No happy ending for the Cinderella story


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I've still yet to see 1 in my entire life. And these motherfuckers win 3 out of 5. :side:

Bumgarner is incredible though. Balls of steel.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

365 days until the Brewers win their first World Series :mark:


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

For KC fans.

As a fan who watched my teams leave and crumble on the biggest stage, I want you guys to know that I know it stings to come this far and not to clinch it.

What I can tell you guys is this: be proud of your team. I don’t think any baseball fan/expert/analyst, or even the most rational of Royals fans, saw this coming 6 months ago, or even 6 weeks ago. It was an absolutely magical run and although I automatically rooted for the Giants based on my West Coast bias, I was going to be so thrilled for Kansas City to clinch its first world championship in 29 years.

You fans have experienced the struggle with both of your teams, a baseball team that struggled for nearly three decades to do anything that wasn’t unintentionally hilarious and a football team that has gone two decades without advancing in January. I do not bring this up to troll any of you. I bring it up because as a Seattle fan that experienced one of my teams finally reaching the mountaintop after so many damn years of heartache, the day will come when the people of Kansas City will hoist a world championship.

And when that day comes, you will truly appreciate it, for the struggle will have made it mean so much more.

Congrats on a magical season. It was a privilege to see the Royals pull off such a Cinderella story and make such an impact in the month that matters most.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: WORLD SERIES: GIANTS v ROYALS*

Cincinnati Reds for next years World Series :mark:

Lol but ah. No. Congrats to the Giants


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Perfect Poster said:


> Deso, you're a good guy but if they don't make the postseason for 20 years I won't be mad. Giants reaching Cardinals level in getting fucked-ness.


Giants are everything the Cardinals are hyped to be though.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Randy Orton was right about the Royals.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: WORLD SERIES: GIANTS v ROYALS*



Super Sonic said:


> Savor it, despite it being the third in 5 years, you never know if it'll happen again.


Absolutely, positively true. This could be the end of the run, this could be the last one ever, you never know. You have to assume, you have to think, that it is. That it will never happen again. The Giants could go 100+ years without another one ala the Cubs. So, yep, I'm definitely savoring this to the fullest.



Perfect Poster said:


> Deso, you're a good guy but if they don't make the postseason for 20 years I won't be mad. Giants reaching Cardinals level in getting fucked-ness.


lol, I hear ya. 



Oakue said:


> I've still yet to see 1 in my entire life. And these motherfuckers win 3 out of 5. :side:
> 
> Bumgarner is incredible though. Balls of steel.


:mark: :mark: :mark: BUMGAWDNER


Sincerest congratulations possible to fans of the Kansas City Royals. I dreaded facing your team with its superlative defense, astonishing ability to put the ball in play and not strikeout when not facing Bumgarner, certainly (they remind me a lot of the 2012 Giants in those regards) and of course that lights out bullpen. In the end, Game 7 became a battle of the two teams' greatest strengths pitted against one another--Madison Bumgarner vs. the Royals' bullpen. 

A magnificent World Series played by you guys. I'd be fine with you winning it all next year while the Giants go after the #1 pick in the 2016 draft.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

If Panda doesn't Panda we could still be playing right now.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

MVPANDA :mark:

Re-sign him to all the moneys :mark:


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Good thing I didn't make a bet because that just blew up in my face. After last night's beatdown, this just goes to show all you have to do is...










- Vic


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

So yeah that was a great game. I for one am glad I got to witness Madison Bumgarner do what he just did. Insanely great pitcher in the post season (pretty solid in the regular season too).


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

So many fantastic performances:

Sandoval with the most hits in a postseason, one hit away from the most hits in a World Series, elimination games OBP of .600.

Pence with nearly the most hits in a World Series. 

Belt and Pence the only teammates to get hits in all 7 games of a 7-game series. 

Affeldt with the most consecutive scoreless appearances in postseason history. 

Panik and Crawford with the most awesome double play in postseason history. 

Bumgarner the greatest everything in the history of everything. 



> 3 wins and an ERA of 0.50 or better in a World Series
> 
> Madison Bumgarner 2014
> Harry Brecheen 1946
> Christy Mathewson 1905


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

You can bet that one football team in New York is one injury away and a few player mistakes from screwing over their season and their head coach out of the NFL. And I;m not talking about the Jets!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I thought Bumgarner's last start was amazing, but what he did tonight might be the most impressive performance I've ever seen in sports, considering his lack of rest and what was at stake. 

So happy. :jose GIANTS. THREE IN FIVE. EVEN YEAR DYNASTY.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



MrMister said:


> Giants are everything the Cardinals are hyped to be though.


Eh they do have a Title and a pennant during this run. Plus another of each not much earlier. Add in #CardinalsDevilMagic and #BestFansInBaseball, Cardinals are still < Giants.

But barely. :side:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Giants legend Christy Mathewson won 3 World Series games in 1905. Now Bumgarner walks in the rarified air of legends. I waited seemingly forever for the 2010 win. 2012 was great, but this may be the best. I joked about the winning in even years before, but,in my heart of hearts, I really doubted they could actually do this.Northern California is rocking tonight due to one of the greatest athletic performances I have seen. Bumgarner is a GIANT among GIANTS!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Congrats, Dezo and the rest of you Giant fans out there.

That play by Crawford to end that 2nd inning [or 3rd?] was the play of the game imho. That was a fine play that pretty much fell in to his lap but it could have easily been misjudged but he came through. Had to leave after that and missed the rest of the game until the final pitch on the radio but I just read he turned a crucial DP with Panik. 

Just an amazing season for the San Frannies. From to the best record in baseball [or close to it?] to Timmy's no hitter, to their 2 stretches of foul baseball, to Timmy sucking, to battling for the Wild Card spot, *to starting Dan Uggla at second base*, from the window, to the wall. Just an amazing season filled with ups and downs that no doubt has to make this that much more enjoyable. An adrenaline rush for all those invested in this team indeed.

Dez, just remember who told you to stick in there and to hold on for brighter days because I know it was dark for you at one point in this season and you - as you should have - questioned this team and the crap that was going on there for a while mid year. No one deserves this one more than you as a fan because you are the epitome of the SUPER FAN, you live and breath GIANTS and it's a real privilege to be able to read the ramblings of a mad man. Rage on, rage in to the night, rage in to that keyboard and let us all have it, let the WORLD have it, your Giants are a true dynasty. 

And again to the rest of the Giant fans cuz I know there are plenty, congrats, enjoy and get ready to defend that crown next year because my MAWLINZ are a comin'! :

Can we get PABLO up off ya hands doe first, plz?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Pagan was gone for most of the year
Cain broke down
Scutaro played a handful of games
Belt missed a ton of time
Dan Uggla showed up
The rotation was a mess behind Bumgarner
3 full months of awful play

Somehow they gave every Giants fan one of the wildest four-week-long rides from Wednesday, October 1 to Wednesday, October 29

I'm going to the parade. That's all I know.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Perfect Poster said:


> Eh they do have a Title and a pennant during this run. Plus another of each not much earlier. Add in #CardinalsDevilMagic and #BestFansInBaseball, Cardinals are still < Giants.
> 
> But barely. :side:


:mark: That's right, Giants still aren't as big of a villain as the Cardinals!

 *TJ*



Joel Anthony said:


> Congrats, Dezo and the rest of you Giant fans out there.
> 
> That play by Crawford to end that 2nd inning [or 3rd?] was the play of the game imho. That was a fine play that pretty much fell in to his lap but it could have easily been misjudged but he came through. Had to leave after that and missed the rest of the game until the final pitch on the radio but I just read he turned a crucial DP with Panik.
> 
> ...


:mark: :mark: :mark: 

Such a beautiful comment, *Joel*, and yessss, I do remember that wonderful August post of yours telling me to hang in there. :clap :clap 

:mark: 



IDONTSHIV said:


> Giants legend Christy Mathewson won 3 World Series games in 1905. Now Bumgarner walks in the rarified air of legends. I waited seemingly forever for the 2010 win. 2012 was great, but this may be the best. I joked about the winning in even years before, but,in my heart of hearts, I really doubted they could actually do this.Northern California is rocking tonight due to one of the greatest athletic performances I have seen. Bumgarner is a GIANT among GIANTS!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


:mark: :mark: :mark: 

You said it all, *IDONTSHIV*!

:bow Christy

:bow Bum


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Oh yeah that diving stop by Panik and the glove flip to Crawford who turned the DP. That was another great play that stopped Royals rally. Would've been 1st and 3rd no outs, but the DP made it 2 out with no one on base. 

Just a great team win for the Giants. Also MORSE.


MADBUM kept the Royals so off balance they were swinging at high garbage. Those pitches totally seem hittable when they leave Mad's hand I'm sure.


DROW how insane were you when Gordon got that single followed by two errors that put him on 3rd? Good thing that wasn't Cain lol.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Drunken Dynasty.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

well done Giants.

3 titles in 5 years is difficult in any sport. Especially now in the era of salary caps and luxury taxes. 

Props.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Congrats to the Giants, 3 in 5 is a crazy achievement. Maybe in 2 years they'll be going for 4 in 7. :side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Bumgarner da gawd.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



MrMister said:


> Oh yeah that diving stop by Panik and the glove flip to Crawford who turned the DP. That was another great play that stopped Royals rally. Would've been 1st and 3rd no outs, but the DP made it 2 out with no one on base.
> 
> Just a great team win for the Giants. Also MORSE.
> 
> ...


Yes, MORSE. :mark:

MADBUM's deception is remarkable, *Mr*, and from what I can tell, all of his pitches--cutter, slider, four-seamer, curveball and changeup all look almost identical until they get almost on top of the batter. It's really almost not fair when he's on. And he's been on for a while now, through the whole postseason, certainly. Such a special talent.


Giants just had to maximize the dramatic stakes in the bottom of the ninth. : 

...Actually, pretty sure I almost vomited, and I literally squatted down into a crouch on the floor, praying to the baseball gods, calling on the greatness of MVPosey's game-calling to persevere. 

So perfect that MVPANDA got to catch the last ball put into play.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Just saw they took away Bumgarner's win and gave him a 5 inning save. I wanted the win for historical purposes, but it doesnt change his level of GOAT-ness. :mark: BUM*GOAT*NER!!!:mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

MVPanik with the defensive play of the World Series... Tremendous...

http://espn.go.com/blog/sweetspot/post/_/id/53137/joe-panik-with-the-play-of-the-series


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Panda set a post-season record with 26 hits,surpassing the old record of 25 held by 3 players. He had 24 hits in the 2012 post season, so he is a clutch performer when it counts. If he leaves, he will be dearly missed. That would make me a sad panda...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Sandoval could become the new :sodone with this pic.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Fantastic, *IDONTSHIV*! :mark:

Will Leitch: 



> But when Bumgarner entered the game, it settled it all. Suddenly there were no moves to be made, no strategies to try out, no edges to be found. He came in, and that was it. Giving him an MVP award for this World Series is like going to a boxer after he knocks out his opponent in the first round and saying, "Congratulations! You were the MVP of this fight!" Bumgarner should have his name on the front of everybody’s jersey or something.


Bumgarner in the 2014 World Series: 3 G, 21 IP, 9 H, 1 R, 1 ER, 1 BB, 17 K. ERA: 0.43. WHIP: 0.48.

_Are you kidding me?_


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



DesolationRow said:


> So many fantastic performances:
> 
> Sandoval with the most hits in a postseason, one hit away from the most hits in a World Series, elimination games OBP of .600.
> 
> ...



but lucky bounces


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Now, I completely abhor when the hoi polloi decide that bread and circuses arent enough, and feel compelled to run amok throughout The City, but the title of this article gave me great amusement.

http://www.mediaite.com/online/giants-fans-burn-city-in-offering-to-new-god-madison-bumgarner/


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

To say Bumgarner was in beast mode is the understatement of the year.

That was an amazing performance.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

What the fuck? Woo hoo, my team just won the championship, Imma go burn my couch now!

Who the hell thinks like that?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I kinda worry what would happen to the city of Chicago if the Cubs even won the Series.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Chrome said:


> I kinda worry what would happen to the city of Chicago if the Cubs even won the Series.


Looks like Joe Maddon will their next manager so it's now more likely than it was.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Chrome said:


> I kinda worry what would happen to the city of Chicago if the Cubs even won the Series.


The Great Chicago Fire II will happen.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Chrome said:


> I kinda worry what would happen to the city of Chicago if the Cubs even won the Series.




Gay Pride Parade 2.0


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Drove twelve miles to a 7/11 before dawn to pick up 30 of these for posterity:











I'd just like to thank Brian Sabean for signing Madison Bumgarner to that sweetest of extensions a few years ago. He's slated to be paid $52 million over the next five years. Bumgarner... Biggest bargain.

Now excuse me, I need to watch this another five thousand times...


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

People really calling them a Dynasty? I thought 3 in 4 years was the minimum standard?

Don't get me wrong, 3 in 5 years is awesome and they're the closest thing baseball has had to one since the 90's Yankees, but dynasties don't miss the playoffs in between championships or don't fail to win titles back-to-back.

They never even won 95 games (not that that matters really at all because championships matter most, just mentioning it because when I think of a dynasty I think of a team that dominated and was the figurative alpha male over the rest of the league during that stretch)

Not hating, just stating.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

#hottakes!

By the classic dictionary definition of dynasty, it would be a sequential occurrence with no breaks in it, so at minimum furious competitiveness in years striving for championships when not winning them, not missing the postseason tournament altogether.

Yet the Giants go their own way.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

The Giants are the least-shifted-against team in Major League Baseball. Because the Giants' hitters use the whole field. :mark:

Sadly the Red Sox appear ready to throw their treasure chest open to sign Pablo Sandoval this winter. 

_______________

Unsurprising news concerning the Reds, missed this yesterday: http://www.mlbtraderumors.com/2014/10/reds-to-exercise-club-option-on-cueto-buy-out-hannahan.html


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

White Sox have money to spend this off-season, Pablo would look good in a ChiSox uniform. :side:


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

the giants aren't a dynasty, but they're better than all of your teams.


:kobe3


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

MadBum was unhittable, he is THE reason they won the series. Congrats, see you in 2016


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Cardinals will go the World Series after they sign Scherzer and trade for Stanton.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Grats to the Giants

Still can't believe Oscar died. Guy was going to be a damn good player

Giants are like the Kings (LA). They don't have the most stacked teams, they just win. Doesn't matter what seed and who has HFA.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

MadBum is the def of clutch also.

I didn't think he'd do it in g7 on short rest.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



DesolationRow said:


> Sadly the Red Sox appear ready to throw their treasure chest open to sign Pablo Sandoval this winter.


No. :jose


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Maybe they'll go after SP instead. Max and Lester are out there.

Plus they could trade Cespedes for 3B.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

This video is a nice montage of the postseason, I still am almost in disbelief that The Giants did it. Felt privileged to witness the post-season apotheosis of Madison Bumgarner.

http://www.cbssports.com/mlb/eye-on-baseball/24775379/awesome-video-images-of-the-postseason-montage


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Cardinals are getting Scherzer. Don't even try.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Red Sox have more money than your poverty team in St. Louis.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Scherzer went to Mizzou. Grew up in Missouri. Life-long fan of the Cardinals. We are getting Scherzer.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I don't want Max because of what he will cost. It's not the Cardinals way.

We got Waino, Lackey next year. And some young studs in Wacha, Miller, and Lynn.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

It's going to be a fun offseason for us Chicago sports fans. Sounds like the Cubs are in the market for at least two marquee pitchers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Just spent the last 4 hours watching The Giants parade on tv. It was a good way to close out the season. Got to see both Willie Mays and McCovey and even got to see Daniel Bryan. I would like to see Sandoval stay, but I am not optimistic. As far as then being a dynasty, people can call them whatever they want. They and the Cardinals of the WWII era are the only National League tams to ever win three title s in a 5 year span. Great stuff.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



El Conquistador said:


> It's going to be a fun offseason for us Chicago sports fans. Sounds like the Cubs are in the market for at least two marquee pitchers.


Yeah, hopefully the White Sox can make some good moves too. It'd be cool if both Chicago teams were good again.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

That parade, that rally, seeing Daniel Bryan, MVPANDA, MVPENCE, MVPOSEY, MADISON DESTROYER OF WORLDS BUMGARNER...

:sodone :sodone :sodone

GIANTS


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

The Cardinals are on the hook for the entirety of Taveras guaranteed contract :banderas

That's kinda sweet for his family, even though he's gone


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*GIANTS*



Chrome said:


> Yeah, hopefully the White Sox can make some good moves too. It'd be cool if both Chicago teams were good again.



:ti We'll get some relievers that won't do shit probably.

But, they should go for Victor Martinez please.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



TomahawkJock said:


> trade for Stanton.


You watch your filthy mouth.



El Conquistador said:


> It's going to be a fun offseason for us Chicago sports fans. Sounds like the Cubs are in the market for at least two marquee pitchers.


Cubs have some amazing young talent. If Baez ever develops any sort of eye at the plate, he's going to be that much more dangerous. They do need some pitching, though. If they do happen to strike big in that area this off season, watch out. That NL Central will be one of the more competitive top to bottom divisions in quite some time. Really good pickup getting Maddon. 



DesolationRow said:


> That parade, that rally, seeing Daniel Bryan, MVPANDA, MVPENCE, MVPOSEY, MADISON DESTROYER OF WORLDS BUMGARNER...
> 
> :sodone :sodone :sodone
> 
> GIANTS


I can just picture all of the cars and trucks and what not rolling through, and in the rear, MVPENCE just cruising along doing 5 MPHs on his scooter... bossing it.










I forgot to mention in the long list of Giant up and downs this season, how big of a down it was when Pence's scooter was stolen and how much it drained the team in all of their efforts to retrieve it. That was almost a fatal blow to the entire season. fpalm


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



TomahawkJock said:


> Cardinals are getting Scherzer. Don't even try.


It's certainly possible, but it would be unexpected. Does not feel like a Cardinals move at all. Not sure how much money St. Louis has to play around with this offseason, though. I suspect there will be teams like the Cubs with a greater need to fill who will be more willing to dish out the dough for Scherzer but if they sign Lester or Shields (or both), for instance, that may open up Scherzer for St. Louis. 



MrMister said:


> Maybe they'll go after SP instead. Max and Lester are out there.
> 
> Plus they could trade Cespedes for 3B.


The word is indeed that the Red Sox are telling everyone that Cespedes is on the table this winter. They have outfielders aplenty in their system so they will probably leverage Cespedes for minor league pitching help. 

I would positively _love_ to see the Giants trade for Cespedes, firstly because it would fill a need (left field) and secondly and arguably more importantly since 2015 is a lost cause anyway, it would troll the ever-loving shit out of A's fans (as if they haven't been trolled into submission yet already) and that would be worth it all by itself. 



Stax Classic said:


> The Cardinals are on the hook for the entirety of Taveras guaranteed contract :banderas
> 
> That's kinda sweet for his family, even though he's gone


Yep.

Has anyone here talked about that wacky John Lackey deal? Because the St. Louis Cardinals just picked up Lackey's highly curious 2015 option in one of the biggest "duh" moves you'll ever see: the deal Lackey signed with the Red Sox after the 2009 season was for five years and an option for a sixth, and if Lackey missed any season because of injury he agreed he would accept being paid the major league minimum in 2015. He missed 2012 with reconstructive elbow surgery, sooo... the Cardinals get the services of Lackey at the major league minimum next year. That is a massive boon and makes him highly valuable (hence why St. Louis was so hot to trade for him this past summer)... Perhaps it helps them open up space to take on a more expensive pitcher, too, or perhaps they find themselves in the market for more offense considering that a rotation of Wainwright-Lackey-Lynn-Wacha-Miller should be quite solid if they pitch anywhere close to "near their respective ceilings" as a unit. Maybe they trade for Cespedes, lol.



Joel Anthony said:


> You watch your filthy mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:mark: So true, *Joel*, so true. The ups, the downs, they were as high as the Sierra Nevada range and as low as Death Valley but the GIANTS overcame all of the odds and triumphed. Even in the face of #scootergate. Thank goodness order was restored to the baseball world and Hunter MVPence's scooter was found safe and unharmed. 



*Flex*, yes, definitely have been seeing the Cubs looking for one or perhaps even two frontline starters this winter for a good year now. They'll definitely be in on Scherzer and Lester and Shields, et. al., and it would frankly shock me if they did not grab at least one of the biggest pitching names on the free agent market. The remarkable young position player talent they boast that *Joel* expounds on above needs some fine pitching to go with it if they want to truly open up a "window" for themselves in these next two or three years. 


Some news from around baseball:

The Tigers were officially the first team in MLB to extend qualifying offers to any FAs after the Giants won the World Series. Detroit's front office announced the extending of $15.3 million QOs to SP Max Scherzer and DH Victor Martinez. 

__________________

The Padres declined Josh Johnson's option for next year, but are said to be interested in signing him to a more modest deal, possibly even a minor league contract with incentives.

__________________

The Red Sox extended closer Koji Uehara for two years at $18 million.

__________________

The Brewers picked up Yovani Gallardo's option, and declined Rickie Weeks's. 

__________________

The Reds are shopping Mat Latos in one of the most unsurprising likely moves of the offseason. They just picked up Cueto's option. Reds could certainly use lineup and bullpen help.

__________________

Yankees have already committed to offering David Robertson a qualifying offer. 

__________________

Rangers declined Alex Rios's option, and he just hired agent Scott Boras to be his agent as he enters free agency. 

__________________

The Rays exercised Ben Zobrist's one-year option.

__________________

The Angels are said to be interested in trading either Howie Kendrick or David Freese, according to Ken Rosenthal. Angels looking for SPs or left-handed relief help.

Also, as Jeff Todd at MLBTR.com relates,



> The Angels have announced a series of transactions (Twitter links). As expected, the team exercised its $7MM option over closer Huston Street while declining a $4.5MM option over reliever Sean Burnett. The Halos also returned Rule 5 lefty Brian Moran to the Mariners after he cleared waivers.


__________________

From Charlie Wilmoth at MLBTR.com: 



> Coming off another World Series win with the Giants, free agent third baseman Pablo Sandoval is seeking a nine-figure contract, CBS Sports’ Jon Heyman writes. Sandoval would, however, like to remain in San Francisco. “He loves the city. He loves the team. He loves the fans,” says agent Gustavo Vazquez. “And he wants to stay.” Sandoval himself echoes those sentiments earlier today, and the Giants want him to return as well. The Red Sox are also expected to be among the teams bidding for Sandoval.


:mark: Stay, MVPablo. :mark:

__________________

The Orioles picked up the options of Wei-Yin Chen ($4.75 million) for next year as well as Darren O'Day's at $4.25 million but dropped out on its half of Nick Markakis's $17.5 million mutual option and Nick Hundley's $5 million option.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I dont want them to trade Howie


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Blue Jays and Brewers with a trade--Adam Lind for Marco Estrada. Thoughts, *JM* and *Rodgers*? Don't think Estrada will love pitching at Rodgers Center/or in the AL East. 

_____________________________

Royals have extended a qualifying offer to James Shields. They have also exercised Wade Davis's 2015 $7 million club option.

_____________________________

Rays exercised Joel Peralta's option for 2015.

_____________________________

The Twins have hired Paul Molitor as manager.

_____________________________

Jon Heyman at CBS says that the Yankees have already begun talks with Chase Headley.

_____________________________

Biggest news of the day, however? THIS:



> World Champs ✔ @SFGiants
> Follow
> Madison Bumgarner will be on @FallonTonight tonight! #SFGiants #ChampionsTogether


:mark: :mark: :mark:

:bum :bum :bum


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

:EDWIN12

Wonder if Maddon will get the Cubs into the post season next year.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



> Ken RosenthalVerified account
> ‏@Ken_Rosenthal
> No surprise: Sandoval has rejected qualifying offer from #SFGiants.


IT BEGINS


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

HECH got robbed. YELICH with that first of many. Better not move him to first...


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Does Mike Trout deserve MVP after what has been his worst year in the majors? I mean his defense was not as good as it used to be (-9 DRS) and his baserunning has really gone down (49 to 33 to 16 stolen bases). Not only that, his batting was not the same, sacrificing strikeouts (136 to 184) for more home runs (27 to 36), plus his BA and OBP dropped significantly. Victor Martinez hit .335/.409/.565 with 32 homers and only *42 strikeouts*, easily the best hitting season of his career and one that helped make up for Cabrera's down season. And while not necessarily MVP worthy, Michael Brantley hit .320+ with 20-20 and 200 hits.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Would trolololol if V-Mart got MVP. Trout will win it damn near unanimously, as he should. V-Mart was only a DH which limits his value (although he was their best hitter).


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Who's got Silver Sluggers?

These guys got Silver Sluggers: osey2 :bum

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Brantley should win MVP honestly.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Ad Infinitum said:


> Does Mike Trout deserve MVP after what has been his worst year in the majors? I mean his defense was not as good as it used to be (-9 DRS) and his baserunning has really gone down (49 to 33 to 16 stolen bases). Not only that, his batting was not the same, sacrificing strikeouts (136 to 184) for more home runs (27 to 36), plus his BA and OBP dropped significantly. Victor Martinez hit .335/.409/.565 with 32 homers and only *42 strikeouts*, easily the best hitting season of his career and one that helped make up for Cabrera's down season. And while not necessarily MVP worthy, Michael Brantley hit .320+ with 20-20 and 200 hits.


He hit like .260 at home this year which was really mind boggling. I think he upped it a bit at the end of the year but throughout he was pretty blahzay. I think he's the easy choice however. It's a little closer than I originally thought though.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

This is humorous to consider: 

In 2005 the farm system of the Boston Red Sox was ranked as the twenty-first system in all of baseball out of the thirty teams. At that time their top six prospects were

1. Hanley Ramirez
2. Brandon Moss
3. Jonathan Papelbon
4. Jon Lester
5. Anibal Sanchez
6. Dustin Pedroia 

Those six players have, now post-2014, accumulated 164.4 WAR.

In 2005 the Chicago Cubs' farm system was ranked eleven spots ahead of the Red Sox with the tenth-best system according to consensus selection. Their top six prospects at the time were

1. Brian Dopirak
2. Felix Pie
3. Ryan Harvey
4. Angel Guzman
5. Billy Petrick
6. Renyel Pinto

That group of players has accumulated -1.1 WAR at the major league level since then.

The more you know...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

The MVP race in the NL is a series of coin flips. First, it's 50/50 if a pitcher should get the MVP, then it's 50/50 on Stanton vs Cutch if the voter is a close minded individual who thinks pitchers can't win MVP's.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Sandoval come to Toronto plz. We have great catering.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Sandavol, come to Miami please, we have lobster.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Sandoval, come to St. Louis. We have crime violence.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Sandoval come to Toronto please. You can play DH when you're inevitably banged up for certain weeks of the season.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Sandoval come to St. Louis please. You and Matt Adams can have sumo matches for dayyss.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Sandoval, come to Toronto please. JEDWIN will give you some pointers.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

M's reportedly want Hanley Ramirez, who just rejected a Dodgers offer.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Abreu was the unanimous winner of the AL ROY award. Congrats on a great season Jose. :clap


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I wish the Rays had the money to sign a FA like Panda (not him tho).


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Pablo, stay in San Francisco. We have Ghirardelli Square, sourdough bread, Fisherman's Wharf, Chinatown, Russian cousine, Hungarian ghoulash, Mexican, Puerto Rican and Venezuelan restaurants as well as North Beach with its authentic Italian food. There are people wearing Panda hats and Sandoval jerseys throughout the land. Also you win RINGZ here, yo. /mic drop


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

The Mets signed Michael Cuddyer to a 2-year, $21 million pact yesterday. They lose their #15 overall, first round pick in the 2015 draft. This bumps the GIANTS up to #21 in the first round. Hoping for teams like the Yankees (always a good bet), Mariners, Blue Jays and others to sign more QO'd FAs this winter. Giants could easily find themselves back in "Tyler Beede Territory" in next year's draft! osey2

Seriously, though, what do the fair MLB thread regulars think about this? It truly depends on how close the Mets are to contention. In the age of two wild card teams per league, it seems like if you have the talent to ensure a .500 season or better, barring injury, being in a "buy" mode makes some undeniable sense. Even without Matt Harvey the Mets floated around .500. The problems? Cuddyer is probably going to be a platoon mate for Duda at 1B when he's not in the outfield, and with that huge outfield at Citi Field he's certainly a defensive liability waiting to clank it up. Also, he's aging and he brings valid health concerns. 

If the Mets go after at least one other free agent who received a qualifying offer from someone--say, Hanley Ramirez to play shortstop (speaking of defensive liabilities)--then this move makes more sense, because once you lose your first-rounder you might as well keep going, and the Mets front office could rationalize the Cuddyer deal as being, in reality, for their second-rounder. However, there are only so many places on the diamond or in the rotation/bullpen for the Mets to do this. Perhaps David Robertson, who received a QO from the Yankees? 

In any case, it is an interesting development, and quite the unexpected one for most observers.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I thought Red got robbed until I saw Bochy third place in NL COTY voting. Still think Red did a better job with less talent but what Bochy had to deal with throughout the year I wouldn't have minded Red coming in second after him.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



DesolationRow said:


> Pablo, stay in San Francisco. We have Ghirardelli Square, sourdough bread, Fisherman's Wharf, Chinatown, Russian cousine, Hungarian ghoulash, Mexican, Puerto Rican and Venezuelan restaurants as well as North Beach with its authentic Italian food. There are people wearing Panda hats and Sandoval jerseys throughout the land. Also you win RINGZ here, yo. /mic drop


Stop making me look more forward to WM31 weekend, brother.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Joel Anthony said:


> I thought Red got robbed until I saw Bochy third place in NL COTY voting. Still think Red did a better job with less talent but what Bochy had to deal with throughout the year I wouldn't have minded Red coming in second after him.


I love Matt Williams for his time as a GIANT and for his time as an undercover operative as the opposing manager in the NLDS this year removing Jordan Zimmermann just when the Giants needed him taken out of the game but his winning the NL Manager of the Year Award over either Red or Bochy is a joke. What did he do that was so great, aside from picking on Bryce Harper and being the skipper to the most stacked team in the National League? 



Super Sonic said:


> Stop making me look more forward to WM31 weekend, brother.


Haha! :mark:

Shouldn't have neglected to mention the Thai, Vietnamese, and Japanese restaurants, English and Irish pubs (a couple of which are legitimately good), I know of a fine restaurant with California cousine peppered by a Moroccan touch (Aziza), a fantastic little sandwhich deli/bakery shop from a top class chef who's quite friendly (The Sentinel), Jai Yun (a one-man exemplary Chinese restaurant), the Ferry Plaza Farmer's Market, The Wok Shop, Boulettes Larder, Red Blossom Tea Company, Taqueria Cancun, Citizen Cake, Yank Sing, Princeton has barbecued oysters if you're into that kind of thing, Buck's of Woodside is a treasure trove of unique options (the tortillas are astonishing)... If you want an authentic San Francisco breakfast, you cannot do better than Primavera's Stall on a Saturday morning at the Ferry Building. 

Anyway, Pablo spends much of his offseason in Miami, so he's fairly well covered for food between San Francisco and Miami, ha. Also his cousin is his personal chef these days to help him with nutritional needs. 


Now, speaking of Jordan Zimmermann, the word is that the Chicago Cubs are interested in trading for him this winter. A Cubs source came out a few hours ago and denied the rumor but it makes sense. He has one year left of control and if the Nationals do not believe they can extend him it might be prudent to flip him for one or two of the Cubs' superlative position player prospects, especially an infielder which the Nats could potentially use. Cubs have to be one of the favorites to land either Jon Lester, Max Scherzer, James Shields or possibly even a combination thereof, however and perhaps a Cubs-Nats deal will fall through.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



> Shouldn't have neglected to mention the Thai, Vietnamese, and Japanese restaurants, English and Irish pubs (a couple of which are legitimately good), I know of a fine restaurant with California cousine peppered by a Moroccan touch (Aziza), a fantastic little sandwhich deli/bakery shop from a top class chef who's quite friendly (The Sentinel), Jai Yun (a one-man exemplary Chinese restaurant), the Ferry Plaza Farmer's Market, The Wok Shop, Boulettes Larder, Red Blossom Tea Company, Taqueria Cancun, Citizen Cake, Yank Sing, Princeton has barbecued oysters if you're into that kind of thing, Buck's of Woodside is a treasure trove of unique options (the tortillas are astonishing)... If you want an authentic San Francisco breakfast, you cannot do better than Primavera's Stall on a Saturday morning at the Ferry Building.


My god...

Not to say we have nothing in Seattle, but the Bay is a delicious beast of its own too.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Blue Jays trade Gose to the Tigers for 2nd base prospect Devon Travis. Time will tell with this one. KEITH LAW is not high on this guy at all.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

KLUBER wins the AL Cy Young. He was filthy but this surprised me.

The obvious guy wins the NL. Oh not MadBum. I mean Clayton Kershaw.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

MrMister said:


> KLUBER wins the AL Cy Young. He was filthy but this surprised me.
> 
> The obvious guy wins the NL. Oh not MadBum. I mean Clayton Kershaw.



The last few games Sale had really screwed him out of the Cy Young.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Staton on the verge of signing a $300 million contract :lmao Great for him, but are the Marlins really this stupid?



> 5:14pm: Jon Heyman of CBS Sports hears that the $300MM+ deal being discussed could span as long as 12 years (Twitter link). That deal would run through Stanton’s age-36 season.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Good for Kluber but the obvious choice was Felix. His ERA+ was 20 points higher.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



GitRekt said:


> Good for Kluber but the obvious choice was Felix. His ERA+ was 20 points higher.



Felix had a better season this year than 2010 when he won the CY Young.. Not only was Kluber's era 30 points higher, he had a higer whip, gave up more hits, more runs. Kluber had more strike outs, more wins and a higher WAR. I don't understand how Felix got snubbed. 

But congrats to Kluber and not taking anything away from his amazing season.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

The Detroit Tigers, after signing Victor Martinez to his four-year deal, now have $470 committed to Miguel Cabrera, Justin Verlander and Victor Martinez through 2023. 



Mr.Blue said:


> Staton on the verge of signing a $300 million contract :lmao Great for him, but are the Marlins really this stupid?


As I said in the chatbox, though, if it's for 10+ years the odds are, should his knees hold up, Stanton will provide market rate value (possibly better) for the first two-thirds of a theoretical deal, however. The last third might get a bit ugly, especially if his knees and other health concerns pop up as he ages but it's definitely not as ludicrous as it sounds. Stanton just boosted his relative value again this year so in the context of that the market rate for his services only makes sense. It would also be an announcement by the Marlins that they intend to actually contend because they cannot allow 40% of their budget to go to one player.



GitRekt said:


> Good for Kluber but the obvious choice was Felix. His ERA+ was 20 points higher.





Mr.Blue said:


> Felix had a better season this year than 2010 when he won the CY Young.. Not only was Kluber's era 30 points higher, he had a higer whip, gave up more hits, more runs. Kluber had more strike outs, more wins and a higher WAR. I don't understand how Felix got snubbed.
> 
> But congrats to Kluber and not taking anything away from his amazing season.


Completely agreed. Kluber is a tremendous story but Felix should have taken this home. Can't get _too_ worked up over it, except that I fear that the voters were foolishly influenced by #pitcher wins.


Most importantly, though, RIP Alvin Dark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Is baseball back? I need to watch my White Sox win the Central and World Series.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

It's looking like a Giancarlo Stanton extension with the Marlins is on the immediate horizon. Deal purported to be either 12 or even 13 years at around $325 million.

:faint:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Trout wins the AL MVP. This is his third MVP in a row. Amazing.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



MrMister said:


> Trout wins the AL MVP. This is his third MVP in a row. Amazing.


:mark: What a run, what a phenom! :mark:

*Dub*'s probably floating on his back naked as a newborn off of the Los Angeles Anaheim of Los Angeles Angels Los Angeles of Anaheim coast with visions of Trout homers blossoming over and over in his noggin.

...I'm not saying I did anything like that off of the San Francisco coast after MVPosey won the 2012 MVP Award. :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Also the Angels are saying they don't want to trade Howie so there's that.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Cardinals could be looking at CarGo or Justin Upton to fill the void in right field. Obviously, Shelby Miller would have to go.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

It's happening:


> Jon Heyman @JonHeymanCBS
> 
> #marlins, stanton closing in on $325M, 13-year deal. expected to have no-trade and opt-out. story up soon on @CBSSportsMLB


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



TomahawkJock said:


> Cardinals could be looking at CarGo or Justin Upton to fill the void in right field. Obviously, Shelby Miller would have to go.


All due respect to Miller but if I'm the Rockies or Braves I want a good deal more for either Gonzalez or Upton. Braves are rumored to be entertaining a "mini-rebuild" mode for the next couple of seasons so trading Justin Upton right now is probably the right course for them. Miller plus a Stephen Piscotty or Marco Gonzalez might get it done for Atlanta. 

I'm not sure what the Rockies are up to, though I'm sure they're listening on both Tulowitzki and Gonzalez. The model of building around those guys is a proven failure for them but it will take _a lot_ for Colorado to throw the baby out with the bathwater.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



MrMister said:


> Also the Angels are saying they don't want to trade Howie so there's that.


Dont really need to after moving conger, got a pretty good deal out of that.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Yeah, Deso. I agree with that. Miller would be the "major" piece I guess. I would prefer not giving up Gonzalez though because I really like him. I think that would be too much to give up for Upton. I feel like if the Cardinals can sign one of the big time pitchers out of FA then I'd be more willing to give up Gonzalez. I just don't want to give up two good future starters and our top offensive prospect for Upton. I know we need a stronger offensive bat though. It'll be an interesting off-season. Unfortunately, Taveras' death was the cause of us having to go after a RF.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

How the fuck are you going to give him a no-trade clause and the opt out? :kobe But whatever it takes, sign the ......!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Stacks you know that since he'll be under a huge contract that he'll be trade-able.

Dodgers imo


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

plz stop talking about the dodgers.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Welp, goodbye to Hellickson. Rays have like 5,000 shortstops.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Player opt out in 2019 for Stanton. I'd say even if he walked, 5/110 was a good deal.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Cano with a broken toe.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Apparently Jose Canseco's surgically repaired finger fell off during a game of poker. :whoa


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

You get what you pay for


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Honestly, if I were a Marlins fan I'd be disappointed in the deal. Ultimately, it's a 5/110 contract in all likelihood because unless Stanton experiences some kind of bizarre premature aging curve it's difficult to see him _not_ opting out after 2019. This outcome indicates that (a), as reported, suggested and speculated, the baseball to the face and perhaps some other injury footnotes in his past made him inclined to seek Security _Über-Alles_, but (b), he's not exactly thrilled at his situation in Miami nor with the idea of being a Marlin-4-life. Which has to be somewhat annoying to Marlins fans but not completely unexpected considering the whole Loria part of the equation. This should have been the moment in which Stanton became the unquestioned "face of the franchise" for the Marlins (which he is, granted, but this would lock that point down) and establish that the Marlins want to keep him in their multi-colored uniform for the entirety of his career while also bolstering their own internal demand to contend. Ah, well. They are still a team on the upswing. Looking forward to seeing what Jose Fernandez does upon returning to the rotation.


MVPanda will be meeting with the Red Sox these next two days. Those Boston beantown bastards will give him five Boston cream pies and that'll be that, he'll be euphorically signing with them...


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Fernandez won't sign an extension because he's a Boras guy :mcgee1

Stanton's deal is popular in Miami because people think it will force Loria to not only open his wallet to improve the team for now, but to keep it open in the future. BIG FUCK wants to win, and if threatening to leave is what it takes to be competitive, so be it.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Jason Heyward to STL for Shelby Miller

http://www.talkingchop.com/2014/11/17/7234789/atlanta-braves-trade-jason-heyward-st-louis-cardinals


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I like this trade for both teams. ATL gets something for Heyward, and STL gets a quality defensive OF. Maybe the Cards can help him be better at hitting.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I'm confused why this is the topic of discussion and not RUSSELL MARTIN.

Can someone explain this to me?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Idk how I feel. I was really high on Miller.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

but ftr,

This is kind of a sad trade because it probably wouldn't have happened if Tavares didn't drive his car drunk.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



JM said:


> but ftr,
> 
> This is kind of a sad trade because it probably wouldn't have happened if Tavares didn't drive his car drunk.


True. Learning that he was drunk af makes me a lot less sad tho. I feel for the parents.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



MrMister said:


> I like this trade for both teams. ATL gets something for Heyward, and STL gets *a quality defensive OF*. Maybe the Cards can help him be better at hitting.


I love it. Remember when he was THE NEXT BIG THING? Geeks like Flex on his cock? :ti

ATL wins this trade, but their OF is pretty SHIT. I wonder how Flex feels about that trade; Shelby and Jason were his BOY TOYS.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I still hold firm as the ANTI-JUPTON and ANTI-HEYWARD.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I've been right with ya the whole time, Jimmeh.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I liked to use Heyward as a trade tool. I thought he could #bebetter than he is, but he's probably just a meh hitter that can play good defense.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I'm not sad that Miller is gone. We still have Waino, Wacha, Lackey, Lynn and Martinez/Gonzalez, depending on who we want. Miller can be easily replaced. We needed a better hitter yet a player who could be just as good as defensively as what we already had in RF. I like this trade overall.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

This trade came out of no where


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

BIG FUCK SIGNING FOR BIG BUCKS :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Superlative article from Dave Cameron at fangraphs concerning the Heyward-for-Miller trade: http://www.fangraphs.com/blogs/the-fascinating-jason-heywardshelby-miller-swap/

Many nuances involved but I do agree with Cameron's assessment, and would contend that Heyward, though not, say, Barry Bonds or even the Hunter Pence of the last two seasons, is underrated around these parts. 

Frankly, I'd rather be the Cardinals in this deal between the two teams _but_ the Braves might be the right fit, the correct organization to "fix" Miller. He's still quite young.

Still, as far as Heyward goes... Posey's better. osey2 (2010 joke. Move along if you do not get it.)


Blue Jays committing to $16 million AAV for Russell Martin to swoop down on him early on in the FA season seems like a good, bold move for them. With the lineup they have in place they truly have to go all in now or consider breaking the band up. 



http://espn.go.com/boston/mlb/story...pablo-sandoval-arrives-meeting-boston-red-sox This makes me--pardon me--a sad panda.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

You realize there's a sad panda smiley Deso?

:sadpanda


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

It's like having 22 straight Christmases and you've only gotten presents 2 of those Christmases and the last was in 2003. This is my third Christmas and I got the biggest gift of them all. The Big Fuck. The gift that keeps on giving. The fuck that keeps on fucking. I never gave up on Jeffrey Harold Loria. The ONLY problem I had with his recent dealings was the county paying for the stadium but in all honesty that's something that's been done in sports many times and if the city wants me to pay two dollars a year for a few years so be it. That's the price fans so sometimes have to pay for having a team in their city. While I wouldn't personally do it myself, it's just something I didn't get outraged at. I never liked the 2012 team. So the way he gutted and did those guys, it's whatever to me. 

The Marlins are indeed a team on the upswing and they locked down their biggest piece. We still have a ways to go with getting what I see as the top 9 on this team signed but for now we can relax. Can we start the season early please?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Stax Classic said:


> You realize there's a sad panda smiley Deso?
> 
> :sadpanda


Aw...

The more one looks at the Miller-Heyward trade the more puzzling it becomes. It seems like Atlanta has always undervalued Heyward's actual value. Granted, they are locked in (as of now) for four years of Shelby Miller, while the Cardinals will almost certainly be looking to attach a qualifying offer to Heyward and look to extend him. It's an exceedingly "Cardinals practice" to latch on to considerable talents in the final year of their existence before reaching free agency, and then extending them out. McGwire and Holliday come to mind, for instance. 

Heyward is a 25-year-old left-handed right fielder who's accrued 25 bWAR. Miller is probably a huge question mark going forward, though I suspect he's dramatically better than his 2014 campaign (otherwise there's no way the Braves even consider this deal, surely). 


__________________

Marlins presently looking into Adam LaRoche, as are the White Sox and Padres. It hit this morning that Stanton was perfectly fine with the five years the Marlins are truly committed to him from here on out being backloaded to allow much payroll space for new pieces to be brought in.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

ATL wasn't going to re-sign Heyward. They're dumping him for stuff before they can't get anything for him.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



MrMister said:


> ATL wasn't going to re-sign Heyward. They're dumping him for stuff before they can't get anything for him.


Exactly


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Joel Anthony said:


> It's like having 22 straight Christmases and you've only gotten presents 2 of those Christmases and the last was in 2003. This is my third Christmas and I got the biggest gift of them all. The Big Fuck. The gift that keeps on giving. The fuck that keeps on fucking. I never gave up on Jeffrey Harold Loria. The ONLY problem I had with his recent dealings was the county paying for the stadium but in all honesty that's something that's been done in sports many times and if the city wants me to pay two dollars a year for a few years so be it. That's the price fans so sometimes have to pay for having a team in their city. While I wouldn't personally do it myself, it's just something I didn't get outraged at. I never liked the 2012 team. So the way he gutted and did those guys, it's whatever to me.
> 
> The Marlins are indeed a team on the upswing and they locked down their biggest piece. We still have a ways to go with getting what I see as the top 9 on this team signed but for now we can relax. Can we start the season early please?


How many years do you see Stanton sticking around?

Right now Loria is getting a steal in Stanton the next 3 years, paying him $6.5MM in 2015, $9MM in 2016 and $14.5MM in 2017 before earning $77MM total over the following three seasons. I could very easily see Loria getting some nice pieces the next 3 years, hopefully make a run and tank in years 5 and 6 in order to convince Stanton to opt out before he has to start spending the big bucks on him.

Plus Loria is currently in the process of structuring a new TV deal soon, which is genius on his part. Fans get excited for the signing and if the scenario up top plays out Loria made a nice long term TV revenue boost while he pays his superstar "just" 107 mil over 6 years. Scummy but smart..

Obviously this is a lot of what if's. But nothing would shock me with the Marlins. It's still crazy to think they spent this much money on one player, when the combined payroll from 2010 and 2014 was only $314M. Seems fishy (Y)


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

If Stanton opts out, his deal will be for 20 mil less than Trout's extension was for :draper2


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

BLAH..... fuck the A's


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I feel bad for Oakland. They're the team I root for once the Cards go down. I'd root for the Jays but they're out by then. Nice to see them get Martin, even if it's an overpayment. He does a lot of stuff you don't see on the stat sheets.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



MrMister said:


> ATL wasn't going to re-sign Heyward. They're dumping him for stuff before they can't get anything for him.


Seems like such a weak haul, though, even when you adjust for the Braves absorbing four years of team control of Miller vs. one year of team control of Heyward for the Cardinals (though, again, a qualifying offer and extension remain likely). Throw in the point that Tyrell Jenkins very much fell off the mainstream part of the Cardinals prospect map, simultaneously older and riskier than Alex Reyes and Rob Kaminsky, among others, and at the very least this has the potential of being something of a borderline zilch move for the Braves. 

They might as well blow it all up now. Trade Justin Upton and Craig Kimbrel, certainly.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I think ATL is going to blow it up. They probably should. It's not really working with what they have. We'll see. 

The reliever the Braves gave up (Jordan Walden) is good too btw. I didn't even notice that when I first saw the trade. STL fucked ATL up in this trade:lol With Walden in the bullpen, you have to think Carlos Martinez takes over Miller's spot in the rotation.

And we don't know if ATL tried to move Heyward and no one wanted to give anything of worth. Miller seriously might have been the best ATL could do.

A's signed Billy Butler. Ok, I hate him now. That was easy.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Yeah, it seems like the Cardinals wrecked the Braves with this trade. lol. 


lol at the A's signing Billy Butler for 3/30. Could have just kept Cespedes, the vastly more multi-dimensional player (though they were probably always going to trade him for something before he hit FA, heh). With all of the creakily old, banged up dudes they have like Coco Crisp and Jaso, et. al., bringing in a nearly permanent DH (I'm sure they'll try to have him fake it at 1B some) seems distinctly counter-intuitive.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Stax Classic said:


> If Stanton opts out, his deal will be for 20 mil less than Trout's extension was for :draper2


Which is another great value for Miami.. 

It will be interesting when Jose Fernandez comes up for a contract extension. (Especially if he comes back strong after TJ surgery)


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

DesolationRow said:


> Yeah, it seems like the Cardinals wrecked the Braves with this trade. lol.
> 
> 
> lol at the A's signing Billy Butler for 3/30. Could have just kept Cespedes, the vastly more multi-dimensional player (though they were probably always going to trade him for something before he hit FA, heh). With all of the creakily old, banged up dudes they have like Coco Crisp and Jaso, et. al., bringing in a nearly permanent DH (I'm sure they'll try to have him fake it at 1B some) seems distinctly counter-intuitive.



Lulz we still know they'll somehow make it work and will still be good tho


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Mr.Blue said:


> Which is another great value for Miami..
> 
> It will be interesting when Jose Fernandez comes up for a contract extension. (Especially if he comes back strong after TJ surgery)


No it's not. He's a Boras client, and his clients don't sign extensions, they always test FA.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Blue Jays still in he mix for Sandoval apparently and will make an offer before Friday. 

How much will they need to overpay :hmm:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Go home, Blue Jays, you're drunk. :bum

How can MVPanda even consider the Red Sox? Does he not know that the people of Boston refer to a water fountain as a "bubblah"? A "bubblah," MVPanda, a "bubblah." Surely you cannot live with yourself even considering that kind of area as your new home, MVPanda, you of the silver-tongued erudition and mastery of the English language. 

If the Giants lose Sandoval they should absolutely go after Cuban sensation Yoan Moncada. He probably requires a good year or so in the minors but that's okay. It's not like the Giants are going to need him in 2015. 2016, however... :hmm: 

:lincecum4


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

DROW plz go.

Seriously though, how much do you think the Gigantors are willing to offer Funkmaster DROW? He's apparently wanting 6 years and north of 100 million. How much will the Jays have to up the AAV over 5 years to entice him :hmm:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Mmm, it's a good question. 

The Red Sox threw in their offer in the last 24 or so hours but it's being kept under wraps. Giants are holding firm at 5/90 for now but that could conceivably change. At a certain point the Giants front office will throw up their hands and walk away from this, though.

If the Blue Jays want him for five years they will probably have to settle in at a $20 million or even higher AAV. Seems like this is either leading to a five-year deal at a somewhat exorbitant rate (5/100 probably representing the floor unless he gives the Giants an extremely unlikely hometown discount) or the Giants or Blue Jays or White Sox or someone give in, grant him the sixth year and the AAV is lower. The third and ostensibly likeliest scenario is the Red Sox simply blow everyone else away and sign him at something absurd. There was talk among some Giants beat writers that the Giants could very well bend to six years and $100-110 million. 

It's difficult to know what the market is at this very moment because the Red Sox offer remains a mystery. It's probably something like six years, $120. 

The rumor mill on Sandoval has been churning in crazy fashion these last 48 or so hours. It seems like there's a hot new rumor suggesting he's almost assuredly coming back or that the Giants are out of the race to sign him or something every hour. It's a roller coaster ride if you let yourself get caught up in it. Most of it is simply posturing by his idiotic agent and silly entourage.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

DROW I assumed you were in his entourage and had the inside scoop .


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Nah, but I do park MVPence's scooter for him every day and we work out together. I'm eating a lot more kale because of him and I believe I'm seeing the benefits. He's taking some phone calls from MVPanda. I'll be better about listening in. :side:


This is amusing: Madison Bumgarner had a 91% WPA for the entire World Series. lol! Advanced stats are fun indeed, *JM*! Amusing to consider that 24 other men split up 9% of WPA between them on the Giants team. Of course, it doesn't actually work that way, since certain individuals like Tim Hudson were so atrocious (believe Hudson accrued a -189 WPA for his Game 7 catastrophe) that it leaves excess WPA for, say, Bumgarner to pick up. Quite amusing indeed. :bum

All right. Carry on, everyone.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



DesolationRow said:


> If the Giants lose Sandoval they should absolutely go after Cuban sensation Yoan Moncada. He probably requires a good year or so in the minors but that's okay. It's not like the Giants are going to need him in 2015. 2016, however... :hmm:


They could fill the gap for a year with that one Canadian third-bagger who has a video BLOWING UP on YouTube... Hits to all fields, good arm, reliable glove. Would sign for <$2M


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Cardinals, just plz spend money this one offseason and get Scherzer. Just do it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



George Costanza said:


> They could fill the gap for a year with that one Canadian third-bagger who has a video BLOWING UP on YouTube... Hits to all fields, good arm, reliable glove. Would sign for <$2M


:bow That one Canadian third baseman could completely turn this franchise around!  No, seriously, I'm sure there would be some growing pains in his first year at the major league level. But in 2016? I see him being the NLCS MVP batting .500 in that series against the Cardinals with a bases-clearing double in Game 7 that effectively clinches a World Series appearance for the Giants. And that triple play he will turn in Game 3 of the World Series against whichever team Omar Infante's been traded to from Kansas City by then will be written about by baseball historians for decades to come! :mark:


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



> The White Sox have signed first baseman Adam LaRoche to a two-year, $25MM deal, tweets Bob Nightengale of USA Today. LaRoche is a client of Relativity Sports’ Mike Milchin.


Interesting signing for the White Sox. I guess he will see a lot of time at DH. Giving Abreu a break every now and then.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

White Sox making moves, I'm scared.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Mr.Blue said:


> Interesting signing for the White Sox. I guess he will see a lot of time at DH. Giving Abreu a break every now and then.


I imagine Abreu becomes the primary DH and LaRoche becomes the (a) first baseman. Being left-handed and a veteran 1B with better defensive instincts probably determines that. 

Good signing. The White Sox desperately need to address that dumpster fire they call a bullpen, too, though. 



Giants Assistant General Manager Bobby Evans says that Pablo Sandoval is likely to sign with somebody between now and the Thanksgiving holiday. :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Nah, Abreu will likely remain the 1B with LaRoche becoming the primary DH, as Abreu's defense isn't too shabby. I like the signing though, LaRoche should be a nice upgrade over Dunn. Also like how the deal is only 2 years too. Now let's get to work on that shitty bullpen.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Won't lie, I wanted LaRoche. Then again, I'd take a brick to the face over Jones.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

So everybody knows about Hanley Ramirez signing with the Red Sox for 5 years, $90 million. Old news. Yadda yadda yadda.



Rumor just broke that Pablo Sandoval is going to sign with the Red Sox this week for 5 years, $102 million. 


I already cannot sleep and now I'll never sleep. MVPanda... nooooo...


/clutches World Series Trophies and thinks happy thoughts


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

And it's official. Sandoval's signing with the Red Sox. 5 years, roughly $100 million according to Jon Heyman at CBS Sports.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

SAND-WICH PICK! SAND-WICH PICK! SAND-WICH PICK!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

:fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*GIANTS*

Poor Boegarts. Took a big L for the weekend.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

SAND-WICH PICK! SAND-WICH PICK! SAND-WICH PICK!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Funkmaster DROW how do you really feel?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Looks like the Red Sox are going all in again. I'd be surprised if they didn't end up with Lester too.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



JM said:


> Funkmaster DROW how do you really feel?


I am a sick man... I am a spiteful man. I am an unattractive man. I think my liver hurts. However, I know nothing at all about my disease, and do not know for certain what ails me. I don't consult a doctor for it, and never have, though I have respect for medicine and doctors. Besides, I am extremely superstitious, sufficiently so to respect medicine, anyway (I am well-educated enough not to be superstitious, but I am superstitious). No, I refuse to consult a doctor from spite. That you probably will not understand. Well, I understand it, though. Of course, I can't explain who it is precisely that I am mortifying in this case by my spite: I am perfectly well aware that I cannot 'pay out' the doctors by not consulting them; I know better than anyone that by all this I am only injuring myself and no one else. But still, if I don't consult a doctor it is from spite. My liver is bad, well--let it get worse!


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

You've won three titles in the past five years DRow. Get over yourself. Sheesh.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Sandoval is going to the Red Sox huh? Damn. The Red Sox just got a whole lot better. I guess they've found someone to replace Big Papi at DH once he finally retires. But still, even with the signing of Sandoval and Ramirez, the Red Sox need to add to their bullpen. Can't let the Japanese guys be the only solid dudes in the bullpen. There's a chance for Lester to go back there but for some reason, I think Lester signs elsewhere. If he becomes a Yankee though :banderas


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What about Xander? seems greedy to sign both panda and Hanley 

Lineup is scary if Pedroia and Papi can stay healthy


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Cardinals are getting Scherzer. Who cares about anything else.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



MrMister said:


> What about Xander? seems greedy to sign both panda and Hanley
> 
> Lineup is scary if Pedroia and Papi can stay healthy


Where is he going to play?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Deso I hate it had to be you. Giants are winning the title in 2016 anyway :side:

From what I've read the Sox might trade Xander for a pitcher, but of course right now it seems like just speculation. I'd be disappointed if Lester isn't brought back. Would prefer Lester and one of Hanley/Panda over both Hanley/Panda but no Lester.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Xander for Marc Burley or Raw Dinkey plz.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



JM said:


> Where is he going to play?


Yeah that's what I mean. Why sign Hanley when you have a superior defensive SS that should/can hit?

Can Ramirez play OF? There's the DH too of course.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I have a feeling Cespedes gets dealt so they can make room for Mookie Betts in the OF.

/inb4 Red Sox are the "offseason winner/regular season losers" of 2015. Just like the Yankees last year, Giants/Angels the year before, Angels/Marlins the year before that. That'd be glorious.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



MrMister said:


> Yeah that's what I mean. Why sign Hanley when you have a superior defensive SS that should/can hit?
> 
> Can Ramirez play OF? There's the DH too of course.


Oh gotcha. Thought you mean what about Xander when I said poor Boegarts.

Ya he's got the big :lose so far this offseason.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

:mj2 that was my panda.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Kyle Seager is getting a 7 year $100 mil extension from Seattle


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

The general consensus seems to be that Hanley will play LF. 

That deal seems alright for Seager, I guess? He's only 27. It's getting hard to judge Baseball contracts since there's no set number to compare it to like there is in Baseball.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Sox still in on Lester. Sox could trade for Hamels.

Boston is pissed.

Sox are smart. They wait to go all in again in the odd year to avoid being owned by the Giants.


I'll be ok if the Rangers trade for Upton as long as nothing of value is lost. I don't want to deal any of the middle infielders we have. That didn't quite work out last time. Elvis has no power, but I'd rather have him than Upton srs. Fortunately ATL has a SS, but unfortunately I think they need a 2B.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I heard that the giants are interested in Lester.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



MrMister said:


> Sox still in on Lester. * Sox could trade for Hamels.
> *
> Boston is pissed.
> 
> ...


I don't understand why they won't throw money at Lester but turn around and be interested in Hamels... We know Lester can pitch in the AL East, Lester has less innings on his shoulder, both 30 years old and neither one is cheap. 

Hamles has always been in the NL. It just seems odd.

Don't get me wrong I wouldn't be disappointed if we ended up with Hamels if Lester signs somewhere else.. I would just love to know their thinking behind a deal like this.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

^I'm assuming the Red Sox will actually try to get both.

I hear the same @tkok. Lester should pitch for SF is he cares about STATS. While he would have to pitch a few on the moon, you get ATT as a home park + Petco and Dodgers Stadium. The only other division that would be better would be the NL East.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Red Sox need to FUCK OFF.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



JM said:


> Red Sox need to FUCK OFF.




White Sox should just match the Red Sox signings....


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*










Interesting day in Boston today.. I never thought I would see Hanley Ramirez in a Red Sox uniform again, let alone patrolling left field. 

Now we just need to see what Ben has in store for the pitching staff, hopefully this doesn't mean we miss out on Lester. 

Hamel's would be interesting as long as Swihart isn't in the deal.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Notorious said:


> Kyle Seager is getting a 7 year $100 mil extension from Seattle
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Love the long-term depth that's been kept up here.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



TomahawkJock said:


> You've won three titles in the past five years DRow. Get over yourself. Sheesh.


But why can't Giants fans have nice things?

:side:



Notorious said:


> Deso I hate it had to be you. Giants are winning the title in 2016 anyway :side:
> 
> From what I've read the Sox might trade Xander for a pitcher, but of course right now it seems like just speculation. I'd be disappointed if Lester isn't brought back. Would prefer Lester and one of Hanley/Panda over both Hanley/Panda but no Lester.


Hahaha



Perfect Poster said:


> I have a feeling Cespedes gets dealt so they can make room for Mookie Betts in the OF.
> 
> /inb4 Red Sox are the "offseason winner/regular season losers" of 2015. Just like the Yankees last year, Giants/Angels the year before, Angels/Marlins the year before that. That'd be glorious.


Seriously not trying to troll... This has to be rough to be a Tigers fan during all of this. They're constantly the bridesmaid, never the bride these days.



SUPER NINTENDO CHALMERS said:


> :mj2 that was my panda.






MrMister said:


> Sox still in on Lester. Sox could trade for Hamels.
> 
> Boston is pissed.
> 
> ...


:lmao



SUPER NINTENDO CHALMERS said:


> I heard that the giants are interested in Lester.


I'm sure they are. He's a free agent with no qualifying offer attached. Giants care more about their draft picks than money. Lester is one of the only elite FAs with no qualifying offer attached to him, so grabbing him would not impact their 2015 draft. :mark: 

...'Course, they will get outbid by somebody else. As they almost always do. :side:



MrMister said:


> ^I'm assuming the Red Sox will actually try to get both.
> 
> I hear the same @tkok. Lester should pitch for SF is he cares about STATS. While he would have to pitch a few on the moon, you get ATT as a home park + Petco and Dodgers Stadium. The only other division that would be better would be the NL East.


:mark: :mark: :mark:

Indeed, *Mr*. Reportedly the Red Sox used advanced stats to lure MVPablo to Boston, displaying just how beneficial the move from AT&T Park to Fenway would be. So many routine outs at AT&T will be doubles at Fenway, for instance. 

Giants should do likewise with Lester. Even if he's a lefty pitching at AT&T Park will be enormously beneficial to his STATS. :mark:


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Red Sox are making dem moves. Thought they'd be back his year but damn. Still some good names out there, wonder if my Marlins will get any one of them. Lots of rumors about James Shields. Would be a solid addition, bolstering an already pretty decent rotation.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Jays are discussing internally about Jay Bruce apparently. Reason being that they need another left handed bat. Another left handed bat you say? Good thing they didn't trade away one of the best hitters vs right handed pitching in the league. Oh wait, they did! DAT LOGIC. 

I'm confused and generally worried that this team has absolutely no idea what they are doing. I guess if they thought they were going to get Melky back and now they don't it makes a bit more sense but Marco Estrada is by no means a game changer and I just didn't see any need to pull the trigger on the Lind deal if there was any doubt at all if Melky would be back.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I wouldn't mind if the Marlins signed a Hammel/Liriano/Masterson type Joel


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



DesolationRow said:


> Seriously not trying to troll... This has to be rough to be a Tigers fan during all of this. They're constantly the bridesmaid, never the bride these days.


Yes and no. It's nice because they're at least always in the hunt. It sucks because you get as far as they have and have only a few pennants to show for it (which is nice, but a big tease). It's a much better scenario then what it was from the 90s-early 2000s. Still would like one ring, though. Unfortunately I think their clock is ticking and they'll be the Phillies sooner rather than later


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Marlins in the search for a 1B, Morse, Gattis :mark:, Davis, all in the rumor mill.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Perfect Poster said:


> Yes and no. It's nice because they're at least always in the hunt. It sucks because you get as far as they have and have only a few pennants to show for it (which is nice, but a big tease). It's a much better scenario then what it was from the 90s-early 2000s. Still would like one ring, though. Unfortunately I think their clock is ticking and they'll be the Phillies sooner rather than later


Yeah, the pennant and division titles are cool.

As we all know, you never go Full Phillies. 


Meanwhile, Giants third base coach Tim Flannery is retiring. 

Not trying to be dramatic or anything, but... _Third base is a vacant black hole of void, waste and nothingness and the sun is going to burn out and the world is going to die off!_


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Oh, and I'd just like to say, my earlier long-winded quoting of the opening of _Notes From Underground_ by Fyodor Dostoyevsky was an homage, not plagiarism.

Actually, I just had to post this... BONDS :mark:



> Cespedes Family BBQ @CespedesBBQ
> 
> Follow
> 
> ...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Barry Bonds's STATS are tainted. Please don't reference them here please.

#Maris61 #HammerinHankimo


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Rays signed Frieri. This looks awful but the deal is all incentives, so who knows. He could rebound nicely.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Seriously love the deal for you guys, *Brandon*. I was hoping Sabean would swoop on Frieri, actually. At 1 year and $800K with incentives, the Rays cannot lose. Like the Giants, the Rays have a sterling track record with bullpen arms. Buying low on Frieri is exactly the kind of risk teams with histories of fixing relievers should indulge in, especially since it is a minimal risk indeed.

Kind of scared of the Giants simply bringing Sergio Romo back on some silly multi-year deal.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

White Sox need bullpen, GET MORE BULLPEN.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



> Ken Rosenthal ✔ @Ken_Rosenthal
> Follow
> Sources: Donaldson going to #BlueJays. Lawrie, RHP Kendall Graveman among those going to #Athletics.


Leave it to Billy Beane. :faint: 

Thoughts, *JM*?

EDIT: Update...



> Ken Rosenthal ✔ @Ken_Rosenthal
> Follow
> Class A SS Franklin Barreto also in Donaldson deal, going from #BlueJays to #Athletics.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

DONALDSON!!!!!!

Sad to see Lawrie go but I understand the lack of patience with the uber offensive talent around him. 

Get a freakin bullpen plz AA.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Hello *JM*.

:lmao A's fans going apoplectic. First Cespedes, now Donaldson. It's like Beane intentionally attempts to provoke his own team's (admittedly tiny and jaded) fanbase.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I don't really like the down trend in Donaldson's AVG and OPS between 2013 and 2014. He will need to turn that around. 

Melky plz.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

As a fan of the A's (only when not playing the Tigers) it's sad to see Josh Donaldson go since it really seemed like he was Oakland's Buster Posey, the heart and soul of the team. It's also sad that it seems like Beane is in a not quite re-building mode but more like re-tooling mode which may signal the end of Oakland's run at the top of the AL West which is unfortunate because having Oakland as a successful team is good for baseball and who actually likes the Angels? People in LA don't even like the Angels. Since they seem to be re-tooling I would like to seem them deal Jeff Samardzzjizadizja now rather than the trade deadline when they won't be able to get as much seeing that he would only be a rental for the playoffs for whatever team would want him.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Fuck, I love Donaldson. Well, I used to. I can't love a Jay.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Cards. Get Scherzer plz.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



JM said:


> I don't really like the down trend in Donaldson's AVG and OPS between 2013 and 2014. He will need to turn that around.
> 
> Melky plz.


He hit some nasty slumps last season. He's probably somewhere between what he was the last two years. If so, he's a pretty good hitter. Rogers and the AL East parks should help him quite a bit.



lol A's


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

That's what I'm thinking as well. Hopefully 275ish with the run production.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

He also didn't have the quality of hitters in the A's lineup that he'll have in Toronto. You can't pitch around Edwin, Joseph, AND Josh.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

A's going from first to last in a span of 3 years. :ti


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

All the Bay Area Baseball News fit to print:



A's talking to the White Sox about trading Jeff Samardzija back to Chicago, South Side version.

__________________________

Giants and Reds talking about Jay Bruce. 

__________________________

A's, Giants both talking to the Braves about Justin Upton. Can't see the Giants having the pieces but, wow, I'd love to see Justin Upton in left field on Opening Day for the Giants. The Mariners and Rangers are two teams looking into Upton as well.

__________________________

Giants will meet with Jon Lester on Monday and Tuesday in San Francisco. :mark: 

Giants will meet with Chase Headley on Wednesday in San Francisco. :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Bah Gawd if the White Sox get Samarjdazazajaza I will jizz my pants just like I did while trying to spell his last name...also...WHITE SOX GOT RID OF BELISARIO....JIZZED AGAIN.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Lester vs. Scherzer elite free agent pitching face-off: my take...

I like Lester because (a) Scherzer is a Boras client, which is what informs his decision from last March to reject the $144 million extension offer from the Tigers... he's going to cost a fortune, probably closer to $200 million than $144; (b) Lester is more plainly durable, the guy's a workhorse who logs 200 innings every season almost without fail every year outside of 2011, while Scherzer's shoulder worries me; (c) LEster will not cost as much as Scherzer, even with the Cubs and Red Sox vying for him along with the Giants; (d) no draft pick compensation tied to him, unlike Scherzer, so the Giants would only be spending money in order to bring him aboard; (e) Scherzer's relatively low ground ball/high fly ball tendencies worry me, even in huge ballparks going forward while Lester is more of a strikeout/ground ball pitcher who cut his K/BB rate by over a third lats season, and if that's true, coupling that to moving to the NL West would almost assuredly be a boon for the Giants and for Lester and his statistics. 

The Giants would probably have to give Lester the inflation-adjusted Zito. Scherzer's going to receive a deal of another magnitude.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I'd want Lester too even if Max is better. Like you said Lester won't cost as much and Lester is a workhorse. Plus I have Lester in fantasy and want him to pitch in arguably the best pitcher's park in both leagues (and he gets games in Petco).


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Cards get Scherzer. Plz.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



MrMister said:


> I'd want Lester too even if Max is better. Like you said Lester won't cost as much and Lester is a workhorse. Plus I have Lester in fantasy and want him to pitch in arguably the best pitcher's park in both leagues (and he gets games in Petco).


:mark:



TomahawkJock said:


> Cards get Scherzer. Plz.


Easy there, tiger.

Speaking of tigers...



> Mibelt Rodriguez @MibeltRodriguez
> Follow
> Source: The Detroit Tigers has offered SP Rick Porcello to Boston Red Sox in exchange for Yoenis Cespedes.
> #Redsox #MLB #Tigers


Thoughts, *Perfect Poster*?

Between Fister a year ago and now this, should it happen (and if I'm the Red Sox I jump on it) it almost seems like DD is trying to dismantle that vaunted rotation of theirs.

But don't worry, they have Justin Verlander forever! /end snark


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Would solidify the OF some with Cespedes and JD Mart in the corners and a Gose/Rajai platoon. I think Rick is solid pitcher, but how much will he improve? Both only have 1 year left on their deals so they aren't giving up a young cost-controlled guy like they did with Smyly. If they were to make the play I think they'd go after a cheaper SP option so they'd have Price/JV/Sanchez/new guy/??? Maybe Robbie Ray, but he didn't look ready last year. DD maybe wouldn't even be done dealing after that (actually I'd be surprised if he was).


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

JM's Daddy said:


> Bah Gawd if the White Sox get Samarjdazazajaza I will jizz my pants just like I did while trying to spell his last name...also...WHITE SOX GOT RID OF BELISARIO....JIZZED AGAIN.


As want Quintana in the deal for Samardija..... fuck that. It makes no sense. Pretty much swapping pitchers. It's a lateral move but what makes it bad is Sox have Quintana under control for cheap where Shark wants 100 million. 

Keep Quintana he's arguable the most underrated pitcher in baseball. Go after Brandon McCarthy who was fucking great with the Yankees last year.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



> Speaking of tigers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a Detroit resident and Tigers fan as well and I would absolutely pull the trigger on this deal as long as it seems that we will try to retain Price. If we lose both Price and Porcello and are left with an aging Verlander and only having Cespedes for a year I would be highly disappointed. If the deal does happen than we could always plug Robbie Ray or sign a second tier guy like Justin Masterson (who does have some value) into the rotation plus we could always turn to Buck f'ing Farmer... :side:

Also curious to see that if Scherzer for some reason can't find a deal better than the 144 that Detroit offered, if they'd be willing to offer it to him again.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Porcello for Cespedes is a steal for the Tigers.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Highly interesting thoughts, *PP*, *xdoomsayerx* (indeed, if Beane is asking for Quintana, the guy I championed around here before everyone else, neener, neener, forget about it, that move makes no sense at all) *Muta* and *Mr*. A great deal of the situation depends on how bullish one is on Porcello going forward, I suppose, and if the Tigers can reach a deal to extend Price this winter/upcoming spring.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Justin Masterson would make a lot of sense for the Tigers to sign for a short term deal if they deal Porcello. Even on only a 1 year deal, he could be a very strong #4. I sense him being a good regression candidate, but he does have to fix some of his control problems.

Brandon Morrow could be another guy I wouldn't hate them taking a 1 year flyer on for the 5th starter. The guy has health issues and hasn't posted a strong campaign since 2012 (which was injury shortened as well). But for the league minimum he could be a huge bargain and if you realize within the first few starts he doesn't have it you could cut him without eating much of any money. Brett Anderson is basically a younger version of Morrow, so I would approve of his signing as well. Josh Johnson is on the older side of the age scale, but he's another low risk high reward signing I wouldn't hate.

If they're wanting to commit more than just bargain signings and want another SP with some real money attached, Brandon McCarthy, Francisco Liriano, or Ervin Santana.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Masterson seems to be be his own worst enemy. He's got good stuff, but his control issues are serious. He can be brilliant and awful all in the same game. I agree he's fine as a back of rotation guy. You just never know what you're going to get out of him. It's possible you could get a very solid season from him and with minimal investment that is a ton of win.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

After doing a little more research/digging deeper I don't think I'd do the deal straight up. Few reasons:

1) Draft pick compensation. Say you can't keep either, Cespedes cannot be given a QO (which would turn to a draft pick). Porcello can.
2) Age. Porcello, as long as he's been in the league, is only 26. You could make the argument the Tigers should jump on an extension right now and I would be all ears. Cespedes, meanwhile, will be 30, and while he should still be productive, I wouldn't be shocked to see Porcello be more productive for the future.
3) Needs. Yes the Tigers have a COF need. However, SP isn't all that deep for them and dealing for Cespedes would essentially be sticking their finger in one hole and another one bursting. Yes, SP is a bit deeper than OF in the FA market, but many of those are either going to be expensive or have big red flags. Porcello is quite consistent WYSIWYG type player.

Frankly I wouldn't want to make a deal with Boston to begin with because they'll likely be another contender to worry about. If I was going to deal for Cespedes I'd either want to give up someone lesser or be given more. I think there's a better option to go than a low OBP, questionable defending, slightly injury prone OF. It's not a laugh and hang up type offer, but I'd be a firm no on this.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Well Boston certainly isn't going to give more than Yoenis to get Porcello. Porcello is a middle rotation guy. That's all he's ever going to be. Good guy to have, but Cespedes is worth more than that.

Middle rotation guy isn't even close to the value of a power hitting OF (I'm not huge on Cespedes so I could actually see the Tigers saying NAH too for the record. I know I think it's a steal for Detroit, but I just think power hitters > average pitchers in general).


PP do you think JD Martinez is actually good or was he just hot/lucky? I watched him a bit in Houston and he was average at best. If he's not hot/lucky, what changed?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Disagree. Cespedes has shown he's an above average hitter (115 wRC+) but no superstar. He's about an average baserunner and more or less an average fielder (great arm, poor route taking).

Over that same timeframe (last 3 years), Porcello has been a top 50 pitcher in terms of FIP (3.70) and top 30 in terms of WAR (9.7). When you factor in age (which leans in Porcello's favor) and compensation (Cespedes can't get QO while Porcello can) it can be easily argued Porcello is worth more than Cespedes.

The projections say it's basically a wash - Cespedes is projected to have 119 wRC+ and 2.7 WAR from Steamer, and Porcello is projected 3.85 FIP and 2.5 WAR from Steamer. Given that Porcello has a higher potential for a breakout (he's 2 years younger than Kluber!), the Tigers shouldn't be footing out more in this deal.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

A pitcher still only affects the team once every fifth game or so. Position players are inherently more important over 162 (post season this changes). We can disagree on this trade that might not even happen. I will concede you've given this more thought than I have since you have a vested interest in the outcome.


Move onto JD Martinez pls.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

That's debatable. Pitchers can have great control over those 30ish games. A position player can go two weeks without having an impact on a game. Plate appearances vs. Batters Faced would be a better judgment of how effective a player is, and a pitcher that goes 200 IP is likely gonna have more TBF than a hitter that plays 150 games will have PA.

And JD :mark: saving our outfield with his peanuts pay and awesome production. His turnaround was nothing short of incredible, and his late inning heroics were simply amazing. Don't expect THAT this year, but he'll be another bat they can hopefully rely on.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Hitters also field in most cases. But honestly I'm not going to argue STATS. I'm just going to commend you on that impressive STATS spewing a few posts above and say you're right regarding this trade lol.


It'll be interesting to see if JD can keep it up.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Perfect Poster said:


> After doing a little more research/digging deeper I don't think I'd do the deal straight up. Few reasons:
> 
> 1) Draft pick compensation. Say you can't keep either, Cespedes cannot be given a QO (which would turn to a draft pick). Porcello can.
> 2) Age. Porcello, as long as he's been in the league, is only 26. You could make the argument the Tigers should jump on an extension right now and I would be all ears. Cespedes, meanwhile, will be 30, and while he should still be productive, I wouldn't be shocked to see Porcello be more productive for the future.
> ...


Yeah, after I logged off last time I realized I was neglecting to mention the draft pick compensation point. Cespedes cannot be given a qualifying offer, whereas Porcello can be. Even separating everything else away that makes the trade imbalanced from Detroit's perspective. There is the age factor to consider as well. Also, most of the SP FAs who are not bargain basement variety or Jon Lester or Brandon McCarthy--both of whom were traded halfway through last season--have QOs attached to them, meaning that the Tigers would be sacrificing their first round draft pick in acquiring them. The issue with Porcello before 2014 was that he was seemingly underperforming his peripherals. His value has probably been partially obscured by noise while Cespedes has arguably overblown value relative to other OF options. 

J.D. Martinez might be the guy to trade high on but if I'm anyone else in baseball I say no because to participate in that trade with Dombrowski you would be buying high and there's considerable reason to believe Martinez's 2014 is at least something close to a mirage. 

In any case should be interesting. I'm sure Dombrowski is going to pull out all the stops, one way or the other.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



MrMister said:


> Porcello for Cespedes is a steal for the Tigers.


No it isn't, it's a steal for the Sox (Well, maybe not a steal, but a sensible deal). Not even considering the things previously mentioned by PP/Deso (Age/QO/etc), just take a look at their rosters: The Sox have a logjam in the OF, especially with Hanley likely playing LF, and Craig/Victorino/Betts/Castillo/Nava/Bradley/Holt in the mix at the other OF spots. So, they have WAY too many Outfielders, and are in _desperate_ need for a SP. This deal just makes sense for them. They aren't going to re-sign Yoenis in the offseason, and they won't get a pick for him, either. Deal Cespedes and plug Hanley into LF; he'll still offer some pop (15-20 HRs, probably more now at Fenway), hit for better average than Yoenis, and have a MUCH better OBP while stealing more bases. His defense is TBD, but we can assume he won't be terrible. 

As for Porcello, he had a very solid year last season, his first with over 200 IP. While I've given him shit in the past, I also don't like Yoenis, and I think Porcello offers more value to the Sox now and into the future. The Tigers need to keep their staff together, especially with that atrocity that they call a bullpen.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

"A steal" is probably too hyperbolic. I still think a power hitting position player is worth far more than a middle rotation starter. If we're talking ace, it changes. If we're talking post season, it changes. I guess some of you think Porcello could be/is an ace. If Porcello is an ace, then trading him for Cespedes isn't a good idea.

Definitely agree the Sox should trade Cespedes, but I think they can get more than Rick Porcello. That's really point.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

This was before Donaldson trade so may have changed slightly but:

By WAR
Top players in baseball by averaging Steamer600 + BP Framing/7000 + Pitcher DRS:
1. Trout 7.7
2. Posey 6.3
3. Tulowitzki 5.8
4. McCutchen 5.7
5. Lucroy 5.7
6. Stanton 5.6
7. *Martin 5.4*
8. Cabrera 5.3
9. *Donaldson 5.2*
10. Kershaw 5.1
11. Longoria 5.1
12. Machado 5.1
13. Beltre 5.0
14. *Bautista 4.9*
15. McCann 4.9

Donaldson's WAR total may even go up now that he's playing in hitter friendly Rogers Centre. Therefore, Bluejays have 3 of the top 15 players in baseball now, which is amazing! :mark:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Check out this article as well,

http://roxpile.com/2014/11/29/josh-donaldson-potential-return-troy-tulowitzki/

They make a strong case for why trading Tulowitzki may net no more than what Donaldson did for the A's, because of his injury history and high contract, given that Donaldson is reasonably healthy so far in his career and makes peanuts.

If this is a case, hopefully AA puts together a package of Devon Travis, Daniel Norris, and Miguel Castro to bring Tulo to Toronto to play SS. Toronto can then move Reyes to 2nd, and get rid of his throwing issues.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I cringe to think how fast Tulo would get hurt on the turf of Skydome. Or perhaps with the DH, days off in the field would actually benefit him. I don't know. I love Tulo's game, but he's so fragile. However...


Reyes
Donaldson
Tulo
Joseph
Jedwin

is :mark: to think about.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Toronto traded their DH so that spot is wide open. God help me if they play a catcher at DH. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



MrMister said:


> I cringe to think how fast Tulo would get hurt on the turf of Skydome. Or perhaps with the DH, days off in the field would actually benefit him. I don't know. I love Tulo's game, but he's so fragile. However...
> 
> 
> Reyes
> ...


Dear lord that lineup has me fapping like a mad man just thinking about it :mark: :mark:.

Let's say we toss in Navarro in the Tulo trade or maybe package him, Haap, and Drabek to bring in a couple relievers. I think we should sign Markakis or Aoki for LF since they are cheaper, as opposed to the Melk man, but if we do re-sign Melky, imagine this line-up, 1 through 9.

Reyes - SS
Melky - LF
Tulo - 2nd (to save his body and keep his strides shorter)
Bombtista - RF
EE - DH
Donaldson - 3rd
Martin - C
Smoak - 1st
Pompey - CF

That's dynamic!! Smoak could be a break-out candidate playing with so many good hitters that could easily turn his career around and bring out that deep seeded potential.



JM said:


> Toronto traded their DH so that spot is wide open. God help me if they play a catcher at DH.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yep I'd like them to use DH as a spot to rotate guys in and out of, to give them days off. That's good flexibility.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

It's crazy to look at that and see just how valuable Russel Martin is. His value truly does lie beyond the offensive numbers.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

THANOS what are you talking about with this Tulo stuff? Is he even available?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Haven't one of Tulo or CarGo been available for years? lul

I don't think there's any legit trade rumors surrounding him, no.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Yeah nothing close to concrete. The Rockies want to move them supposedly, but they're both made of glass and not getting younger.

I think THANOS is just making his Christmas list here.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



JM said:


> THANOS what are you talking about with this Tulo stuff? Is he even available?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah there are rumors. Speaking from an unbiased perspective though, after his injury riddled 2014, if I were the Rockies, I'd wait a year or so to trade him. The injury really diminishes the potential return for him.

http://www.mlbtraderumors.com/2014/11/mets-rockies-discussing-troy-tulowitzki.html
http://www.mlbtraderumors.com/troy-tulowitzki

The Rockies do need salary relief and could address a few areas of concern in a trade.



Under the Mistletoe w/ Paige's Supple Bum said:


> Haven't one of Tulo or CarGo been available for years? lul
> 
> I don't think there's any legit trade rumors surrounding him, no.


Just the one rumor with the Mets, but if they're fishing for salary relief and young pitching the Jays cold totally be in on that.

If they traded Travis, Norris, and Casto + to the Rockies for Tulo, I think it goes down. Travis would offer above average production in the middle infield (wouldn't replace Tulo of course, but would be suitable), Norris is a potential Ace in a couple years (maybe next year), and Castro also projects as a #1 but he's farther away.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



MrMister said:


> Yeah nothing close to concrete. The Rockies want to move them supposedly, but they're both made of glass and not getting younger.
> 
> I think THANOS is just making his Christmas list here.


It is getting close :mark:, and with Anthopoulos as Ninja Claus, anything is possible : :banderas.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Blue Jays are going to need the vanilla midgets of baseball called pitchers, though. :lincecum1

Marcus Stroman is an okay start but they need a considerable injection of pitching. 

Russell Martin's value is certainly underrated and understated, and having him catch will help whatever pitching the Blue Jays do conjure up for 2015 and beyond. Outside of osey2 and Jonathan Lucroy, Yasmani Grandal, Jose Molina and Miguel Montero, Martin is certainly one of the best pitch-framers in baseball and can handle a pitching staff with the best of them as well.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Mariners signed Nelson Cruz. 4 yrs/$57 million


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Mariners opening up their wallets...to lose again.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

It's been a while since the Jays made a move. Another trade or signing plz.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



DesolationRow said:


> Blue Jays are going to need the vanilla midgets of baseball called pitchers, though. :lincecum1
> 
> Marcus Stroman is an okay start but they need a considerable injection of pitching.
> 
> Russell Martin's value is certainly underrated and understated, and having him catch will help whatever pitching the Blue Jays do conjure up for 2015 and beyond. *Outside of osey2 and Jonathan Lucroy, Yasmani Grandal, Jose Molina and Miguel Montero, Martin is certainly one of the best pitch-framers in baseball and can handle a pitching staff with the best of them as well.*


Definitely, and his overall value is higher than that entire bunch outside of Posey and Lucroy if you look at his compiled WAR on the previous page. Another thing that is going unnoticed is that pitchers love throwing to Martin because he makes them pitch better (get more strikes and game calling), so free-agents like Lester, Scherzer, and Shields would love to pitch for him. Usually money talks, but if the variance between contract offers isn't by too much, I guarantee that Martin signing sways one of them.

This all depends on if AA will go out and sign one, but apparently Bob McCown spoke with someone high up in Rogers and discovered that Rogers is looking increase positivity about their brand, since their telephone service segment has been diminishing their brand name for years. They want to use the Bluejays to win people over again, because there's nothing more appealing than a country backed sports team backed by a well-funded ownership.

I'd say it's a good strategy, and big signings always increase ticket sales and tv ratings, so there's always areas where you can recoup cost, even if the player's production sinks.

I think adding one of Scherzer, Lester, or Shields (he would be my choice based on value per $), signing back Melky or Markakis, and signing a bunch of cheap, yet good, relievers like Pat Neshek, Rafael Soriano, Luke Gregerson, Sergio Romo, and Luke Hochevar would be good pickups. I would only suggest going in on Miller if Robertson signs first elsewhere and his contract sets a lower bench mark for Miller's than what is expected.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

This is interesting on the Donaldson and Bautista similarities. Apparently, can be much better if he makes a couple adjustments with his load up, and then there's the fact that he'll be playing in Rogers Centre for half his games. I expect his number to be massive in 2015.






Full source article: http://hittingperformancelab.com/josh-donaldson/


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

That Nelson Cruz deal is a win for us and the Mariners. Cruz, even if he regresses is an improvement to DH or LF/RF for them and adds offense to their lineup, and this removes a big contributor from the Orioles. :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



THANOS said:


> Definitely, and his overall value is higher than that entire bunch outside of Posey and Lucroy if you look at his compiled WAR on the previous page. Another thing that is going unnoticed is that pitchers love throwing to Martin because he makes them pitch better (get more strikes and game calling), so free-agents like Lester, Scherzer, and Shields would love to pitch for him. Usually money talks, but if the variance between contract offers isn't by too much, I guarantee that Martin signing sways one of them.
> 
> This all depends on if AA will go out and sign one, but apparently Bob McCown spoke with someone high up in Rogers and discovered that Rogers is looking increase positivity about their brand, since their telephone service segment has been diminishing their brand name for years. They want to use the Bluejays to win people over again, because there's nothing more appealing than a country backed sports team backed by a well-funded ownership.
> 
> ...


You bring a salient point to the discussion here regarding free agent pitchers potentially being lured to Toronto thanks to the signing of Russell Martin. Moreover, the Blue Jays have now booted their first round pick of 2015--at first blush that sounds like a negative, but as we have seen with one front office after another that is engaged in "win now" mode, once an organization opts to boot their first-rounder for the next year, it becomes easier and easier to say, "To hell with this next draft," and sign more qualified free agents. I fully expect Toronto to be a dark horse player for at least one of the big pitching FAs this winter, as that is what they need more than anything at the moment. 

Having said that about the Martin factor for the Jays in potentially tantalizing free agent SPs, there is the downside to consider as well. I'd be wary of signing up to pitch half of my games in Toronto, 3/4ths of my games in the AL East which is a haven of hitters' ballparks outside of Tropicana Field and 90-95% of my games in the American League with its relative disadvantages for pitchers considering the Designated Hitter "position" in the lineup rather than feasting on pitching against pitchers as NL pitchers are afforded (unless they go up against :bum then they realize the mistake they've made :cool2).

In any event, the Blue Jays have every reason to be in that aforementioned "win now" mode of operations, and I look forward to seeing what their next move is.


And of course I'm projecting wishful thinking in my hopes that the allure of one of the best, if not the very best, pitchers' parks in baseball may attract an impact pitcher for the Giants, haha. 

LESTER meeting the Giants today. :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Fuck this Melky wait is getting to be like Lowry with the Raptors last summer. 

Hearing the Giants and Jays are likely destinations for Markakis Funkmaster DROW. Thoughts?


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Difficult to get excited about Cruz due to MLB's melodramatic policies.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



JM said:


> Fuck this Melky wait is getting to be like Lowry with the Raptors last summer.
> 
> Hearing the Giants and Jays are likely destinations for Markakis Funkmaster DROW. Thoughts?


*JM*, thank you for broaching this especially crucial subject with me. I cannot overstate how utterly opposed I am to the GIANTS signing Nick Markakis. He's going to be overpriced, will probably sign on for far too much money and too many years and is a prime candidate to begin aging about two minutes after the ink is dry on his new contract. Moreover, the Giants already have an inexpensive, better bang-for-your-buck value version of Markakis in BLANCO, anyway, who I'd rather see be given the starting left field job than Markakis anyway. (Actually, Blanco should be manning center field while Angel PAGAN moves to left field but the Giants are highly unlikely to do that since they are "paying Pagan to play center field" as their media surrogates are apt to say.)

___________________________________

Speaking of Orioles free agents looks like the Dodgers are talking to Andrew Miller. I am hardly surprised. 

___________________________________

Torii Hunter and the Rangers are evidently "close" in talks.

___________________________________

Astros are reportedly reaching out to the aforementioned Andrew Miller as well as Giants free agent relief pitcher Sergio Romo. :hmm:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Thoughts on the Mariners/Nelson Cruz signing from Jeff Sullivan at fangraphs, think he nails it:

http://www.fangraphs.com/blogs/mariners-reward-nelson-cruzs-overconfidence/



> The winner’s curse can often be used to describe the free-agent market. Generally speaking, a free agent will sign with the team that offers the most, and the team that offers the most will generally be the team that most overrates the given free agent. After Pablo Sandoval signed with the Red Sox, I found myself wondering whether the winner’s curse would apply, since according to reports, the Giants and Padres more or less made the same offer. Sandoval didn’t necessarily go to the high bidder. Nelson Cruz? Nelson Cruz went to the high bidder.
> 
> That high bidder being the Seattle Mariners, who are giving Cruz four years and $57 million. The Orioles wanted Cruz back, but they weren’t willing to match the Mariners’ aggressiveness. The Orioles didn’t want to go from three to four years, and the Orioles are reportedly interested in giving four years to Nick Markakis. It’s the Mariners who most highly valued Cruz, making for a pretty significant immediate overpay. It’s never really fun to analyze contract terms, but that’s the natural starting point, as Cruz has landed the contract he’s wanted for more than a year.
> 
> ...


I would like to thank the New York Mets, Toronto Blue Jays and Seattle Mariners--all above the Giants in the 2015 draft standings, all giving up their first round picks (at least Toronto went for someone worth giving that pick up for, I'd say). #19 pick now and climbing! FEED ME MORE (HIGHER DRAFT PICK SLOTS) :mark:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



DesolationRow said:


> You bring a salient point to the discussion here regarding free agent pitchers potentially being lured to Toronto thanks to the signing of Russell Martin. Moreover, the Blue Jays have now booted their first round pick of 2015--at first blush that sounds like a negative, but as we have seen with one front office after another that is engaged in "win now" mode, once an organization opts to boot their first-rounder for the next year, it becomes easier and easier to say, "To hell with this next draft," and sign more qualified free agents. I fully expect Toronto to be a dark horse player for at least one of the big pitching FAs this winter, as that is what they need more than anything at the moment.
> 
> Having said that about the Martin factor for the Jays in potentially tantalizing free agent SPs, there is the downside to consider as well. I'd be wary of signing up to pitch half of my games in Toronto, 3/4ths of my games in the AL East which is a haven of hitters' ballparks outside of Tropicana Field and 90-95% of my games in the American League with its relative disadvantages for pitchers considering the Designated Hitter "position" in the lineup rather than feasting on pitching against pitchers as NL pitchers are afforded (unless they go up against :bum then they realize the mistake they've made :cool2).
> 
> ...


:clap Great points my friend as always, and thank you for that :. My #1 choice for the Jays would be to sign Shields who would look amazing pitching to Martin, who would certainly get the most value out of him. I would be fine with Lester as well, depending on the contract, and because I think he'll age well and pitch good in the later years of the contract because of his size and durability.

Scherzer I don't want though, his contract could be Kershaw-like and that scares me, especially because I don't think his arm holds up well in the later years, and he's not someone I feel will be able to pitch as well without the fastball he has now.

I definitely see AA doing a few more moves, but they will happen either before the winter meetings or after it, because he HATES the winter meetings and likes to do negotiations privately to avoid other GM's jumping in and making their offers. I can't say I blame him, I mean he is a ninja after all :lol

I heard AA on Tim & Sid today and he mentioned that he may build the bullpen around his top prospects for part of the year so he can have them in the playoffs helping out, and said he would fast track 19 year old Miguel Castro and his 100 mph fastball and plus plus change-up to the MLB bullpen this year as well, which could be :mark: :mark:.



JM said:


> Fuck this Melky wait is getting to be like Lowry with the Raptors last summer.
> 
> Hearing the Giants and Jays are likely destinations for Markakis Funkmaster DROW. Thoughts?


I hope we get Melky but we don't really need him, but the cost could be spread to more crucial areas like 2nd or BP. I think we could sign Aoki, who's much much cheaper, and he could slot into the 2-hole in the line-up, since all they need is a guy that can get on base there, and the HR's aren't as crucial. He's also a better defender and base runner. Markakis would be a good pickup as well, as he provides production similar to Melky, and would be cheaper.

The big positive for signing Melk man, would be the team chemistry he built the past couple years, and the drawing power he built with the fanbase. We know what to expect with his production, but he's close to becoming a DH, with his defense declining quickly, so you have to evaluate if the contract and the dollars are worth it for an aging future DH.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

How much more would Markakis make over Blanco though? Markakis is definitely a better hitter.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



MrMister said:


> How much more would Markakis make over Blanco though? Markakis is definitely a better hitter.


The trenchant Grant Brisbee over at McCovey Chronicles covers this as well as anybody ever could, *Mr*, so I'll simply quote him...

http://www.mccoveychronicles.com/2014/12/2/7321295/giants-nick-markakis-rumors



> We're six seasons removed from Markakis's breakout season. Golly, he was a wonder back in 2008. He was 24 and the future of the Orioles. After that, he was perfectly okay. For years.
> 
> Take the last two seasons, for example. He's hit .274. Considering the low-offense era, that's perfectly okay. He's averaged 12 home runs. That's not great, but it's perfectly okay these days. He doesn't get on base that well (.335 OBP) or make up for the dingers with a bunch of doubles (.371 SLG), but he's hit well enough to help his team win. He's been ... you get the idea.
> 
> ...


That is just part of his excellent article on the subject.

Do Not Want Markakis.


...The only way I can squint and see the positive in signing Markakis is that the Giants would have a left fielder (Markakis) and a center fielder (Blanco) when Pagan inevitably goes down to injury. And even then it is a hardly ideal fit for the Giants, a team which has vastly more pressing needs in the rotation behind :bum and at third base with no more Panda.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I think you got to look a bit deeper at their stats. Markakis doesn't K as much and he makes better contact. This probably means he's a lot better at hitting. But I'd agree that it's better to spend money elsewhere before even thinking about signing Markakis. There is nothing wrong with having someone like Gregor Blanco on your team since he's cheap.

His article also doesn't answer really answer my question. How much is Nick Markakis going to get paid? If the price is right, I see no negatives. He's not young so I'm not really seeing a great market for him. I might be wrong here though. Of course, if the market is shit for him, then he'll just say in Baltimore I'd think.

He touches on it:



> I just can't imagine the Giants spending roughly half of their offseason war chest on a low-power, perfectly okay player who is a poor fit for the park and will likely age past the point of usefulness right in front of our eyes, while never providing an upside for the short term that's worth that sad, slow decline.


Half their available money on Nick Markakis? I'd be running for the hills on this signing too if I thought that's what it'd take to get Markakis. I'm assuming Markakis won't cost much.


lol never mind. I just saw what they both make. BLANCO all the way.:lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

LOL, *Mr*.

__________________________

Torii Hunter signed with the Twins. lol his aspirations to win a ring.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Good I really didn't want yet another aging former really good hitter on the Rangers.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

TRUTH BOMB INCOMING...

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mlb-b...-with-billy-beane-before-trade-005754140.html



> Donaldson told the manager he needed a blow, and [Bob] Melvin said, ‘You got it,’ " the source said. "Then that night’s lineup came out and Billy asked, ’Where’s Donaldson?’" When told what happened, the source says, an angry Beane demanded that Melvin put Donaldson back into the lineup.
> 
> "They got into it in the coach’s office," the source says, describing a scene in which Beane lit into Donaldson, with the third baseman reiterating his need for a day off and petulantly calling Beane "Billy Boy."


:lmao


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



DesolationRow said:


> TRUTH BOMB INCOMING...
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mlb-b...-with-billy-beane-before-trade-005754140.html
> 
> ...







:lmao :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Jays apparently discussing trades for DEXTER now. 

#BackUpPlan


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Yeah I heard that, not sure I want that to happen. He's a switch hitter which is nice, but his defense sucks when you look at the advanced stats, and his offense isn't much more than league average.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Markakis to the Braves, 4 years $44 mil


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I'm still frustrated the Cardinals aren't going after Scherzer. What's the point of having "financial flexibility" if you never use any of the money you have? And our pitching staff is good enough to win the Central but not win the World Series. Plus, I'm worried about Wacha and Waino's health. Lackey isn't anything special and piss on those who say otherwise. And it will be Martinez or Gonzales' first year in the rotation. The only consistent one is Lynn. We need Scherzer.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Happ for Saunders!!!!!! :mark: :mark: Saunders is gold waiting to happen in a hitters park, and the change of scenery to Rogers Centre will do him great! Plus we dumped Happ's $6.7 million in favour of Saunders' $2.9 million. I'm fucking loving this off-season for the Jays, AA is killing it. Since when can you actually bring in quality to improve across the board while cutting payroll at the same time, AA is a damn Ninja I say!!

Now we have around $30 million payroll flexibility room, no need to sign Melky, and can use it all for: 

1) Shields and Miller/Robertson, or 
2) Lester and Romo/Grilli


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

THANOS I think you're dreaming a little but I would certainly welcome it. 

Admittedly I've been dreaming a bit lately too.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Barefoot J(ohn) M(cClane) Saves Xmas said:


> THANOS I think you're dreaming a little but I would certainly welcome it.
> 
> Admittedly I've been dreaming a bit lately too.


Well I may not have spoke so soon.



> Peter Gammons ‏@pgammo
> 
> Laugh @"mystery teams," surprise but 3 GMs think *there is a serious new entrant on Lester*. Must work with Pediatric Cancer Foundation


:evil


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

THANOS there's 30 teams in the league. I don't want your heart to get broken man!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Yeah, well...You guys didn't sign Frieri!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

*THANOS* and *JM*, the moment the news broke about a fourth "mystery team" a friend called me to tell me about it. I simply said to him on the phone, "Dodgers."

Guess what: 



> The Dodgers are preparing to make a major push to add Lester, WEEI.com’s Rob Bradford and Alex Speier report. It would appear that Los Angeles is the “mystery team” involved, and that club’s entry could well provide a significant jolt to the market.





> Rob Bradford @bradfo
> Follow
> Sources have told myself and @AlexSpeier Dodgers have serious interest in Jon Lester, primed for late push http://fullcount.weei.com/sports/bo...r-poised-for-potential-late-negotiating-push/ …


Just called up my friend and said, "Told ya." lol.

Objectively speaking this is a brilliant strategic move. The Dodger recognize that the Giants need—or at least want—Lester badly, so they're going to go after him now. When they sign him they will force the Giants into the Scherzer bidding which will be ridiculous and have an unbelievable contract attached to it, as well as killing off their first round draft pick while the Dodgers get to have Lester, an astonishing rotation to be feared by all and their first round pick, too.

Motherfuckers.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Friedman isn't to be fucked with, Deso.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



DesolationRow said:


> *THANOS* and *JM*, the moment the news broke about a fourth "mystery team" a friend called me to tell me about it. I simply said to him on the phone, "Dodgers."
> 
> Guess what:
> 
> ...


Son of a bitch lol. Those damn Dodgers. They've been the new Yankees for years now, but come on.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

They are truly the source of all the evil in the world and one day the comeuppance should finally fit the crime.

Until then, we will just have to get by watching Kershaw get rocked by the Cardinals every October. :side:


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

If Lester wants to win, why would he go to the Dodgers?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

The Dodgers don't have that douchenozzle Weaver or that Giants devil magic so they're a-okay in my book.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Cleveland Indians reportedly close to trading for Brandon Moss from the Oakland A's.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Welcome to the Bay, Kevin Cash! :dance2


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



> Almost exactly five years to the day since the Tigers, Yankees and D-backs pulled off a blockbuster three-team trade, the three clubs are reportedly at it again.
> 
> WFAN Radio in New York was the first to report Friday that Arizona has agreed to send shortstop Didi Gregorius to the Yankees to become Derek Jeter's successor.
> 
> ...


I'm meh on this deal. Greene was really solid for us last year, and with the uncertainty of our rotation, I would've rather kept him and taken on flyer or some one like Drew for another year. At least he's young, so there's upside. I'f he can hit in the .260 - .270 range and give us solid d, I'll take it.

This better not mean Cashman isn't going after Moncada. He's the only player I care about getting this offseason.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I'm interested in what Hart has planned for us the next couple of years. It's gonna be a tough few years before the new stadium is up.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Seems like the Jays fired Paul Beeston as CEO, and are in preliminary negotiations to poach Orioles GM Dan Duquette to be their new CEO. This will be amazing if it happens :mark: :mark:, and could mean the end to the "5 year maximum contract" rule and the never-ending delay to installing real grass in Rogers Centre, as opposed to the artificial turf they've had forever.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Rosenthal says it's down to CUBS and GIANTS for Lester.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Fuck the Cubs. Fuck the Giants.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



THANOS said:


> Seems like the Jays fired Paul Beeston as CEO, and are in preliminary negotiations to poach Orioles GM Dan Duquette to be their new CEO. This will be amazing if it happens :mark: :mark:, and could mean the end to the "5 year maximum contract" rule and the never-ending delay to installing real grass in Rogers Centre, as opposed to the artificial turf they've had forever.


Updating on this. Seems BEEST is staying on for the 2015 season but the writing is inevitably on the wall.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



MrMister said:


> Rosenthal says it's down to CUBS and GIANTS for Lester.


I really hope its not the Giants. Come September and October having a rotation of Bum, Lester and Cain. Oh boy for everyone in the NL and AL. 

It will be interesting to see what the Sox do now, they blew this last year. So hopefully plan B and C are decent. Please don't bring over Cole though.

If the Giants grab him, will they have enough money to bring a decent 3rd basemen and some relief pitchers?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



MrMister said:


> Rosenthal says it's down to CUBS and GIANTS for Lester.


Giants bringing in osey2 to help sell lester on the giants.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I can't really see Lester being this good 3 years from now. I hope the Cubs don't overpay.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I don't even see Lester being this good next season.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

:mark: :mark: :mark:



Spoiler















Sports Illustrated's "Sportsman of the Year" press release:



> For October alone he forever will be linked with 2014, the way Christy Mathewson is with 1905, Carl Hubbell with 1933 and fellow SI Sportsmen Sandy Koufax with 1965, Orel Hershiser with 1988, and Randy Johnson and Curt Schilling with 2001. In the heat of this postseason, Bumgarner struck out 45 batters, threw two shutouts and saved a game while posting a 1.03 ERA. Nobody ever did all that before in October. Only two pitchers since 1914 have ever had a month like that even in the regular season: Billy Pierce in August 1953 and Jim Shaw in September ’14.


Note to _SI_: Don't refer to September 1914 as "September '14" when we are presently in the year 2014. Just some friendly advice.

In any case...

:mark: :mark: :mark: :bow :bum


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

White Sox sign David Robertson 4 years 40 million. Move over Royals and Tigers!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



xdoomsayerx said:


> White Sox sign David Robertson 4 years 40 million. Move over Royals and Tigers!!


Little early to be proclaiming that, although I do like how the ChiSox have been active this offseason. Also if Lester wants to win, he'll go to the Giants. Cubs are a little overhyped imo.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Nah, its all over twitter. Samardzija heading there as well.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

White Sox rotation 

Sale
Samardzija 
Quintana (insanely underrated) 
Rondon (when he gets called)
Danks

Loving that rotation.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I was on the Quintana Train before it was cool to be on the Quintana Train on Wrestling Forum. osey2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I've been streaming Quintana for years. Now that people are talking about him, no more. THANKS GUYS.


Rangers are unwilling to trade ODOR. Thank you Father Christmas.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Meh, White Sox still suck. Tigers to go back to back to back to back to back in the AL Central.

Get fucked sidewinder.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Perfect Poster said:


> Meh, White Sox still suck. Tigers to go back to back to back to back to back in the AL Central.
> 
> Get fucked sidewinder.


(Y)


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Giants are reportedly out on Jon Lester.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Sad to see Robertson go but I'm glad we signed Andrew Miller even if we did give him a hefty deal. I bet Betances stays as the setup man and Miller closes for us. That's a great 1-2 punch imo. Now can we trade CC and A-Rod for any teams ball boy!? Please.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Lesster to the Cubs.

6/155, reportedly.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Funkmaster DROW the X-Mas Hero said:


> Lesster to the Cubs.


Cub's ain't fucking around.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Can the Cubs be my NL team? I mean, they have Joe/Dave plus GOAT prospects. And Joe. Don't forget about Joe.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

The Giants' PANDA MONEY which became LESSTER MONEY should now be earmarked as MONCADA MONEY. :mark:

Brandon McCarthy--to whom *Mr* still owes an apology, along with Yankees GM Brian Cashman--should be the top choice for the Giants among free agent pitchers. No qualifying offer attached to him and as long as he can stay healthy--always his biggest bugaboo--he should be quite splendid at AT&T Park. Turns out that the dumb Diamondbacks refused to let him throw two-thirds of his pitches while he wore their uniform which partly explains his struggles there; once he became a Yankee, they unleashed him. Besides the Giants need another Brandon, it's the current market inefficiency.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Both Chicago teams have had good offseasons. Rivalry is more fun when both teams are good, which isn't very often.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Being terrible forever spawns its own advantages, apparently. LOL GIANTS.



> Jeff Passan ✔ @JeffPassan
> Follow
> Lester was torn throughout the entire process. Ultimately, decision came down to a pretty simple fact: He wants to make history in Chicago.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Funkmaster DROW the X-Mas Hero said:


> The Giants' PANDA MONEY which became LESSTER MONEY should now be earmarked as MONCADA MONEY. :mark:
> 
> Brandon McCarthy--to whom *Mr* still owes an apology, along with Yankees GM Brian Cashman--should be the top choice for the Giants among free agent pitchers. No qualifying offer attached to him and as long as he can stay healthy--always his biggest bugaboo--he should be quite splendid at AT&T Park. Turns out that the dumb Diamondbacks refused to let him throw two-thirds of his pitches while he wore their uniform which partly explains his struggles there; once he became a Yankee, they unleashed him. Besides the Giants need another Brandon, it's the current market inefficiency.


You know you're my boy Deso, but no :cudi. 

I don't know what Cashman is gonna do, if anything at all, but right now we're spinning in place, and if we lose Headley (which I'm fine with) we could be worse. The least we can do is fill 2 needs (get younger and find a 3B/SS) with MONCADA. He's number one on my wishlist this offseason 

Our starting rotation is both thin and injury prone and I dont care for either of the other 2 big names left. Like you said, McCarthy was excellent when he joined the Yanks and is a ground ball pitcher which we need in Yankee Stadium.

If we can get Moncada and bring back McCarthy, I'd be satisfied with this offseason. Maybe sign a guy like Grilli for more bullpen help and take a flier on a guy like Kouzmanoff and let's roll.

You can always have Headley tho :kobe3



Jamjam22 said:


> Sad to see Robertson go but I'm glad we signed Andrew Miller even if we did give him a hefty deal. I bet Betances stays as the setup man and Miller closes for us. That's a great 1-2 punch imo. Now can we trade CC and A-Rod for any teams ball boy!? Please.


I was fine either way with Robertson. If he came back (for the right price), cool, if not oh well. His velocity has dipped the last few seasons, while his hrs and walks have gone up (him almost ruining Jeter's last home game fpalm). I think the closer role is Betances's to lose, and I believe he'll kill it. Now we need to get some BP depth.




Under the Mistletoe w/ Paige's Supple Bum said:


> Can the Cubs be my NL team? I mean, they have Joe/Dave plus GOAT prospects. And Joe. Don't forget about Joe.


They'll def be one the of the NL teams I'm pulling for along with the Pirates. Prospects and Maddon (Y)


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

CUBS :mark:

Now we need Scherzer. Lester, Scherzer, Arrieta puts us in a pennant race. :mark:


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I'd say the Sox have still had the better offseason.

LaRoche at 1B
Duke RP
Robertson RP
Samardzija SP

vs.

Maddon
Lester SP
Montero C
Hammel SP

One thing I know: baseball season is back in Chicago. Finally, something to be excited about. :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I wonder if Samardzija sold his house in Chicago.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I'm sorry Brandon McCarthy.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

It looks like the Dodgers are about to acquire Jimmy Rollins. 



> 4:51pm: The trade is basically done and the teams are just working out some minor details, a source tells Dylan Hernandez of the L.A. Times (via Twitter).
> 
> 4:37pm: The Phillies are believed to getting two young pitchers back as part of the Rollins trade, Joel Sherman of the New York Post tweets.


If it happens, that's a good trade for the Dodgers. Plus is gives Seager a little more time in the minors to develop. *I wonder if this means Dee Gordon is more likely to be dealt now?*



*EDIT/UPDATE:*



> The Dodgers and Marlins have agreed to a deal that will send middle infielder Dee Gordon to Miami in exchange for left-hander Andrew Heaney, Andy Martino of the New York Daily News reports. The two sides are sorting through some final paperwork before it becomes official.


Nice deal for the Dodgers. Dee was a great sell high guy. But good addition for both sides.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Holy shit, Heaney? He's their top prospect. LA sold really high on Dee.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I guess Dan Haren was also in the Dee Gordon trade.. It will be interesting to see if Haren actually pitches for the Marlins.

alex guerrero and jimmy rollins up the middle for the dodgers.. not too shabby


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Doubt it.

https://twitter.com/chriscotillo/status/542825820201299968


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

The NL East is the best place to pitch in the major leagues. Come on Dan.


Nice trade for the Dodgers here. I mean we can't know if Heaney will be good, but it's certainly a good gamble when all you're giving up is Dee Gordon and an old pitcher.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Love that trade for the Dodgers. Frees up Guerrero to the majors; nets them a promising prospect who showed some signs this past year (though his peripherals weren't that great on paper).


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Cubs fans need to calm the fuck down. Jesus, just because you got Lester (someone who plays 1 out of 5 games) doesn't mean you're winning the damn World Series. My facebook feed is filled with this shit.

"WE HAVE LESTER #worldseries"
"Jon Lester, best World Series Pitcher ever #herewego"....don't the Cubs have to make the playoffs first?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



JM's Daddy said:


> Cubs fans need to calm the fuck down. Jesus, just because you got Lester (someone who plays 1 out of 5 games) doesn't mean you're winning the damn World Series. My facebook feed is filled with this shit.
> 
> "WE HAVE LESTER #worldseries"
> "Jon Lester, best World Series Pitcher ever #herewego"....*don't the Cubs have to make the playoffs first?*


They should worry about getting a winning record fist.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

and now lol...the Dodgers deal Heaney to the Angels for Howie. 

Then the Angels got Josh Rutledge from the Rockies. Not bad for the LAA. Rutledge is a downgrade from Howie, as I'm not sure he's a full time 2B, but getting Heaney for Howie is a good call on their part. Rutledge has a bit of pop and good speed. The problem is consistency with the bat.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

cubs going for Shields and JUpton...

giddy up


edit:

love what the dodgers did today. Kendrick (WAR 5.4) is way better than Gordon (WAR 2.4). Gordon probably isn't legit, and they got Kendrick and prospects for him. And dumped Haren's salary too.

Andrew Friedman knows what he's doing.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Also the Dodgers are close to a deal with Brandon McCarthy.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Would be another good.

And, they still need to offload an OF or two. Imagine what they'd get for Puig...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Kevin McCallister's Home Defense Planner said:


> You know you're my boy Deso, but no :cudi.
> 
> I don't know what Cashman is gonna do, if anything at all, but right now we're spinning in place, and if we lose Headley (which I'm fine with) we could be worse. The least we can do is fill 2 needs (get younger and find a 3B/SS) with MONCADA. He's number one on my wishlist this offseason
> 
> ...


Haha... Love ya, *AB*. 

Hope the Giants save their bankroll for Moncada at this point, though. 



MrMister said:


> I'm sorry Brandon McCarthy.


:mark: Thank you, *Mr*! :clap

...Wait. He's a Dodger now. Retract that apology for that revolting apostate!


Andrew Friedman is apparently the Michael Corleone of MLB and the last 24 hours were The Baptism Sequence. Goddamn. _Ffffffffuuuuuuuuucccccccckkkkkkkkkk..._ 

Take him back, Tampa Bay. Take him back.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

It's official:



> The Padres and Dodgers have agreed to terms on a deal involving Matt Kemp, Dennis Lin and Kirk Kenney of the San Diego Union-Tribune report. Jon Heyman of CBS Sports reported earlier tonight that a deal was close.


Damn, it was one thing when the Dodgers had all the money, now they actually have brains, too.

Unshackled from Kemp's contract. (Wonder how much money, if any, they are sending San Diego's way.)


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Yoenis Cespedes to the Tigers for Rick Porcello


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I love waking up and seeing all of these deals. Dem winter meetings :kobe9

If only the Rays did _something..._


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Tigers replaced Porcello with Alf Simon. Pretty good job by Detroit here. Simon and Porcello are pretty much the same guy. I mean I'm assuming Simon won't cost much, I don't know what the Tigers gave up for him.

Marlins and Reds are working on a deal for Latos. Cinci firesale in effect.

Wade Miley to the BoSox. Not a fan of this pitcher, so I'm not big on this one.

Liriano re-signed with Pittsburgh.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Eugenio Suarez and Jonathon Crawford for Simon. I don't know anything about them.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Perfect Poster will have the final verdict on this one then. I don't know anything about those two guys either.

Latos traded to Miami but don't know for what.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

DeSclafani and Chad Wallach. I think I've heard of DeSclafani. I don't know anything about these two either, though. My prospect game isn't on point.

Red Sox signed Masterson.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I can't keep up 

JAYS plz.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

So much for bringing back McCarthy. I expect Cashman to be all in on Scherzer now if he wasnt already.



Funkmaster DROW the X-Mas Hero said:


> It's official:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dodgers are eating 31 mil.

I get that they've gotten better defensively, but where's the right handed power (or power in general) coming from now?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

AB is Betances going to close in New York? Or rather do you want him to close in NY?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

So, the BoSox essentially gave up Iglesias and Lester for Porcello now that they traded Cespedes. Nice. Sounds like my fantasy baseball circle of trades.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Yea why did the Red Sox trade for Cespedes then get rid of him? Someone help me with this one please.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Barefoot J(ohn) M(cClane) Saves Xmas said:


> I can't keep up
> 
> JAYS plz.


Oakland Athletics traded 3B Josh Donaldson to Toronto Blue Jays for LHP Sean Nolin, 3B Brett Lawrie, RHP Kendall Graveman and SS Franklin Barreto.

Toronto Blue Jays signed free agent C Russell Martin.

Toronto Blue Jays traded CF Anthony Gose to Detroit Tigers for 2B Devon Travis.

RHP Brandon Morrow elected free agency.

Toronto Blue Jays traded 1B Adam Lind to Milwaukee Brewers for Marco Estrada.

Toronto Blue Jays claimed Chris Colabello off waivers from Minnesota Twins.

Toronto Blue Jays signed free agent 1B Justin Smoak, who then elected free agency

Seattle Mariners traded RF Michael Saunders to Toronto Blue Jays for LHP J.A. Happ.

I think thats all for now :lol



MrMister said:


> AB is Betances going to close in New York? Or rather do you want him to close in NY?


Sure hope he gets the closer's job as I have him in my Dynasty League :evil


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I slept for 10 hours. Did the White Sox do anything else?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



JM's Daddy said:


> Yea why did the Red Sox trade for Cespedes then get rid of him? Someone help me with this one please.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They didn't know that in the future they would hate him.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



MrMister said:


> They didn't know that in the future they would hate him.




As in personality or playing wise? What happened?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



A-C-P said:


> Oakland Athletics traded 3B Josh Donaldson to Toronto Blue Jays for LHP Sean Nolin, 3B Brett Lawrie, RHP Kendall Graveman and SS Franklin Barreto.
> 
> Toronto Blue Jays signed free agent C Russell Martin.
> 
> ...


Haha I am up to speed on the Jays, unless they've done something the last couple days. I can't keep up with the last couple days activity though.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Also, Tigers are scaring me with their line up...basically replaced Hunter with Cespedes... dat scary. Detroits rotation takes a small hit though and they're obviously not going to get Max. Simon won't be as good as he was last year, there's no way, now that he's in the AL, Tigers still will win the AL Central though. Fight between Royals and White Sox for second I would say.


-edit-

Lol @ Kemp going to San Diego, have fun losing and complaining there now too.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



JM's Daddy said:


> As in personality or playing wise? What happened?


I think both. I read/skimmed some stuff that said the hitting coaches can't stand him. He's probably impossible to teach, so he's never going to improve. He has to improve for them to justify having him on the team. I mean if you have to deal with a diva personality, he has to be an amazing player. Yoenis Cespedes is not an amazing player by any stretch.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



> Chicago acquired lefty Dan Jennings from the Marlins for righty Andre Rienzo. Jennings posted a 1.34 ERA in 47 appearances last season.


-edit-


He ain't Italian, NVM.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



MrMister said:


> AB is Betances going to close in New York? Or rather do you want him to close in NY?


Right now they're mum on who the closer will be, but I think it'll be Betances and I do want him to close. I think he'll kill it. He actually got progressively more dominant as the season went on as they kept using him later and later in the game.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Kevin McCallister's Home Defense Planner said:


> Right now they're mum on who the closer will be, but I think it'll be Betances and I do want him to close. I think he'll kill it. He actually got progressively more dominant as the season went on as they kept using him later and later in the game.


You think so? I think we keep Betances as our 8th inning guy since he's used to that already. Miller closing would be pretty interesting and I think he could do it. The Yanks are probably looking for one more arm which is why they're looking at Romo so that they'll have a Royals-esque bullpen from the 7th-9th inning.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



JM's Daddy said:


> Yea why did the Red Sox trade for Cespedes then get rid of him? Someone help me with this one please.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It basically came down to the Red Sox's having a number of outfielders and the need for starting pitching. And with only a year left on his contract, Cespedes was the odd man out. The pitchers that the Red Sox's got are pretty good starters but for the most part, their current rotation are really middle of the rotation starters. Still need to get a ace.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Dirty Santa's House Of HO'S said:


> It basically came down to the Red Sox's having a number of outfielders and the need for starting pitching. And with only a year left on his contract, Cespedes was the odd man out. The pitchers that the Red Sox's got are pretty good starters but for the most part, their current rotation are really middle of the rotation starters. Still need to get a ace.





Wasn't the reason for getting Cespedes though to keep him for the future? I figure they would have given him a fat contract.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



JM's Daddy said:


> Wasn't the reason for getting Cespedes though to keep him for the future? I figure they would have given him a fat contract.


I don't know about long term signing him. Either way, they were going to have him for one more year. I think over the few months they had him, I think they realized he wasn't a fit for them, IMO. But with the signing of Hanley to be the new left fielder, that make Cespendes the out man out and tradeable.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Kevin McCallister's Home Defense Planner said:


> Dodgers are eating 31 mil.


Interesting. Heard on the radio that it's $32 million now. In any event that is a substantial sum but it would have been better from a Giants fan's perspective to see the Dodgers remain tethered to Kemp's contract. Instead, their front office decided to cash in on his huge second half of 2014 and sell high. Smart. 

At this rate I'm foreseeing the Giants simply placing their 2010 World Series trophy in left field, their 2012 World Series trophy at third base and the 2014 World Series trophy can slot in behind :bum and CAIN in the rotation. :shrug


Calculating how the game of baseball and specifically the act of pitching would be different on the planet Jupiter, measuring the gravity and atmospheric density suggests that one would not have to throw too much harder or at any strange angles. At the one bar level of the Jovian atmosphere, fastballs would correspondingly lose only approximately fifteen miles per hour on their way to the plate, and pitchers would have to only adjust their release points by approximately five degrees upward. The break on the ball would be quite good, yet unspectacular considering, at about 2-3x the break on earth. Holding one's breath seems important to surviving, and baseball players on Jupiter would probably be inclined to keeping their eyes closed at all times unless they wore goggles for the ammonia would indeed sting quite harshly.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Does this guy ever have a post that doesn't involve the Giants?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Also, I think the White Sox need to make one more move. They need to get a 3B (sorry Matt Davidson, you're disappointing me) or a SS. Alexi is definitely gone after this year or maybe even half way through the season with a trade. I don't know who the White Sox should look for though. If they're going to trade someone they could trade Viciedo and get a 3B, or if they do trust in Davidson, then trade Viciedo for a SS or trade Viciedo and Alexi for a SS of the future.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

ITT: SW just now realizes that DROW obsesses over the Giants like no other human being in the history of mankind.


Rangers got ROSS


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



MrMister said:


> ITT: SW just now realizes that DROW obsesses over the Giants like no other human being in the history of mankind.




I mean...I've known.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

:lmao

GIANTS GIANTS GIANTS GIANTS GIANTS

The very inactivity of the GIANTS is worth discussing!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Funkmaster DROW the X-Mas Hero said:


> :lmao
> 
> GIANTS GIANTS GIANTS GIANTS GIANTS
> 
> The very inactivity of the GIANTS is worth discussing!





As the thread dies after you post this.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Reds trading Simon and Latos to make some salary room. It's a good start, but hopefully they can ditch Chapman as well and find a way to get some right handed pop in the lineup. Not going to get my hopes up until I see more work done on this roster.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

This looks like highly compelling television... Friday night, 9:00 PM EST, 6:00 PM PST on MLB Network:



> All-Access 2014 World Series – documentary featuring exclusive behind-the-scenes access and never-before-heard audio of Jerry Meals, Eric Cooper, Jim Reynolds, Ted Barrett, Hunter Wendelstedt and Jeff Kellogg, as they worked this past year’s Fall Classic between the San Francisco Giants and Kansas City Royals.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



MrMister said:


> Perfect Poster will have the final verdict on this one then. I don't know anything about those two guys either.
> 
> Latos traded to Miami but don't know for what.


I think I can chime in here being that I'm also a Tigers fan and Detroit resident.

I'm not overall thrilled with the trade but I'm also not disappointed with it. Even though he is going into his "walk year" it's unfortunate to lose Porcello who at age 26 seemed like he finally matured and came into his own as a pitcher. Porcello is not a strikeout guy, he pitches to contact and could of had better overall numbers if we didn't have such terrible infield defense during the years he pitched for us but going to a team like Boston he should find more success. Getting Cespedes who is also in his "walk year" is a nice addition to our line-up especially with such a lack of depth when it comes to power hitting right handers in the game. Even though Tori Hunter had a higher OPS, Cespedes brings us much better defense in LF. I look at it like a move that had to be made and it being an answer to moves that Chicago and Cleveland made. Are there any Boston fans who can tell about Alex Wilson and Gabe Speier and whether or not they're anybody worth getting excited about?

As for Simon, I was really surprised to hear that he was 32 years old and so far has had only really one all-star caliber season which was last year. We really didn't give up to much to get him, we traded Eugenio Saurez who showed some promise at SS for us last year but with Jose Igelsias coming back from injury and the fact that he is under team control for several more years it makes sense to have traded Suarez. When news broke that we were talking to the Red about a SP, I was really excited that we were going after Queto considering Dave D. always makes the big move. I would of rather had Latos or Leake over Simon but I'll take Simon over Buck Farmer as our #4.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Jamjam22 said:


> You think so? I think we keep Betances as our 8th inning guy since he's used to that already. Miller closing would be pretty interesting and I think he could do it. The Yanks are probably looking for one more arm which is why they're looking at Romo so that they'll have a Royals-esque bullpen from the 7th-9th inning.


I just have a feeling. I think they like the idea of having a guy with power stuff closing games. Of course they could have a closer by committee situation, but I dont see it happening. The good news is that MIller can step right in in Betances falters

I do think they're looking for another arm, but not Romo, with what his price will end up being. I think they'll go after a guy like Grilli and see what he can do while also seeing if they can something out of Andrew Bailey, or young arms like Montgomery and Rumbelow.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

To piggyback off what Muta said, I like the Porcello deal more than the Simon deal. I've said before I wouldn't do the Porcello/Cespedes deal straight up, so I was glad to see DD saw the same. Wilson is old for barely having any experience in the league, but hopefully he's able to compete for a bullpen spot. Sprier is still a teenager so it'll be a while (if ever) before we see him. My thoughts on Cespedes and Porcello have been brought up recently in this thread so I won't bother, however I will say this seemed like a fair deal for both sides. Hopefully Yoenis provides some pop at the 6 spot.

As for Simon, I won't say I'm thrilled about the deal but I think he can have some use for this team. I don't know how much I'd trust him as a starter, but he could be a very valuable swing man in relief. I almost hope DD goes and gets a starter on the cheap so we can use Simon a little better. Someone like a Brett Anderson/Brandon Beachy/Kris Medlen type would be an ideal fit. Suarez was the odd man out at the SS/utility spot. Iglesias has better defense, Castellanos has a higher hitting ability, and Hernan Perez seems to be their more likened jack of all trades master of nothing guy. A bottom of the order hitter, he'll show a little flash here and there but I don't anticipate him being anything more than a 1 WAR guy a year (so essentially an average player). Crawford I was surprised to see given up, but he does have control issues and has been projected as a reliever by many. I would've shot a bit higher to give up both of them, preferably Mike Leake, but I don't think DD is done either.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

You really think Simon and Porcello are that different?

I ask because overall this seems like a good move. Slight downgrade at SP, but an upgrade in OF.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

As a Rays fan my hopes for the next season are growing dimmer and dimmer, we are fucked for a long time without Maddon.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I finally say something good about Detroit and I get completely ignored by Perfect Poster. Fuck you too man.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Porcello is vastly overrated. I don't see anything special about him. Back of the rotation guy.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



MrMister said:


> You really think Simon and Porcello are that different?
> 
> I ask because overall this seems like a good move. Slight downgrade at SP, but an upgrade in OF.


Difference is Porcello is 26 and has consistently shown he can be at least mildly successful as a SP. Simon has started in the majors only two seasons and is already in his mid 30s. He vastly outperformed his peripherals last year and the Tigers defense, while should be improved, still will have some holes at the corners in both the IF and OF. He had a bit of BABIP luck the last two years. 

The downgrade may not be much, but I don't trust him as a starter after one decent year. As a reliever I think he'd be quite useful, but it was a clear sell high for Cincy.



JM's Daddy said:


> I finally say something good about Detroit and I get completely ignored by Perfect Poster. Fuck you too man.


You ignored that I already said they were gonna go back to back to back to back to back. Keep up, champ.



El Conquistador said:


> Porcello is vastly overrated. I don't see anything special about him. Back of the rotation guy.


Porcello was top 30 in fWAR over the last 3 seasons (arbitrary start point yes, but can still be relevant). Just got bit by consistently bad defense in Detroit. Although pitching in Boston will be tough, he shouldn't be underperforming his peripherals with a better defense behind him. A 2-3 on most teams, just undervalued because he's the sixth best pitcher the Tigers have had during their run (JV, Price, Scherzer, Sanchez, Fister).


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I don't know what that means.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



HBK 3:16 said:


> As a Rays fan my hopes for the next season are growing dimmer and dimmer, we are fucked for a long time without Maddon.


Can, like, the Giants just have Ben Zobrist, please? 'Kay, thanks.

_________________________

EDIT: Update... Melky Cabrera is signing with the Chicago White Sox.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

White Sox really AREN'T fucking around this off-season. I'm loving it. :banderas

Wonder what happens with Viciedo now.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Can the thread title be something about the White Sox.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*MLB: TRADES*



A Merry Chromemas said:


> White Sox really AREN'T fucking around this off-season. I'm loving it. :banderas
> 
> Wonder what happens with Viciedo now.



They might move him to 3B. He was originally a third baseman, but they'll probably end up trading him.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



JM's Daddy said:


> They might move him to 3B. He was originally a third baseman, but they'll probably end up trading him.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's actually what I did with him on my Show franchise. Wouldn't be opposed to that happening, as he's still young and does bring some right-handed power to the lineup. Don't think they have to throw in the towel on him yet.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Funkmaster DROW the X-Mas Hero said:


> Can, like, the Giants just have Ben Zobrist, please? 'Kay, thanks.
> 
> _________________________
> 
> EDIT: Update... Melky Cabrera is signing with the Chicago White Sox.


Probably next year when the front office trades him away like they've traded away everyone else.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Viciedo should be traded or sitting on the bench were he belongs..

I didn't see the White Sox signing Melky, I also didn't see the White Sox making most of the moves they've made.. Good for them, everyone's excited about the Cubs and here comes the White Sox to rain on their parade. I love it.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Happy Festivus from The Costanza's said:


> Viciedo should be traded or sitting on the bench were he belongs..
> 
> I didn't see the White Sox signing Melky, I also didn't see the White Sox making most of the moves they've made.. Good for them, everyone's excited about the Cubs and here comes the White Sox to rain on their parade. I love it.


Cubs, ugh; hope they do well with Maddon now at the helm. He's a great manager and has a damn knack for taking teams that shouldn't win and leading them to win.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



A Merry Chromemas said:


> White Sox really AREN'T fucking around this off-season. I'm loving it. :banderas
> 
> Wonder what happens with Viciedo now.


Perfect Poster may not be worried about the White Sox but I most definitely am. Additions of Samardjizza, Robertson, LaRoche, and Melky to go along with Sale, Quintana, Rondon, Abreu, etc. makes them a vastly improved team from last year. It reminds of the days when Detroit had a tough time beating a Chicago team that had guys like Konerko, Dye, Buehrle, Contreras, Linebrink, Jenks, Vazquez, Pierzynski, Crede, Swisher, Uribe, Griffey, Jr, Wise, and Thome.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I argued last offseason that the White Sox were a handful of moves away from becoming a solid team. The Abreu signing last winter was simply the beginning.

There. Happy now, *Sidewinder*? I didn't even mention That Certain Team Clad in Orange and Black Which Resides in the Bay Area of California. 



Spoiler: What all White Sox fans need to realize



You owe this beginning of your run of competitiveness to the GIANTS. The GIANTS set the market for Abreu by offering a bid which was enthusiastic but easily overwhelmed by a team which truly wanted him and which best suited him in the American League, home of the Designated Hitter, last winter. And the White Sox showed up to outbid the GIANTS. So, you're welcome. osey2


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Muta said:


> Perfect Poster may not be worried about the White Sox but I most definitely am. Additions of Samardjizza, Robertson, and Melky to go along with Sale, Quintana, Rondon, Abreu, etc. makes them a vastly improved team from last year. It reminds of the days when Detroit had a tough time beating a Chicago team that had guys like Konerko, Dye, Buehrle, Contreras, Linebrink, Jenks, Vazquez, Pierzynski, Crede, Swisher, Uribe, Griffey, Jr, Wise, and Thome.


They got LaRoche too, which could be a very good addition for them. He was quite solid last season.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Funkmaster DROW the X-Mas Hero said:


> I argued last offseason that the White Sox were a handful of moves away from becoming a solid team. The Abreu signing last winter was simply the beginning.
> 
> There. Happy now, *Sidewinder*? I didn't even mention That Certain Team Clad in Orange and Black Which Resides in the Bay Area of California.
> 
> ...





:ti This guy. San Fransisco didn't even make any moves this off season. They're screwed.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



JM's Daddy said:


> :ti This guy. San Fransisco didn't even make any moves this off season. They're screwed.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's an odd-numbered year coming up, so they're waiting until the next off-season to do something. :bum


----------



## DPETE (Sep 19, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I like that Rick and Kenny are making moves, and also that Jerry is willing to spend some dough. He's never thrown out the huge and overblown deals (like $150M+), but going back to Belle in '97 and even earlier shows that he just wants to bring the right guys in. Melky is nice but not anything special if you care about WAR and that sort of stuff. Samardzija will probably ask for more than what they're willing to give him after this year, so that could blow up in their face.

I would've rather they divided the dough given to Robertson over a few bullpen arms to fill out the middle innings. $46M for a soon to be 30-year-old closer who doesn't throw 98 doesn't sit well with me. LaRoche is necessary at first because regardless of what Hawk tells you, Abreu is a TERRIBLE defender. Nice bat, but nothing more than a 260-pound, lumbering DH.

I like where the team is heading, but I don't look at them as anything more than Wildcard contenders and maybe fighting with the Tigers for the Central. Talk to me after Scherzer signs and I might feel differently. I'm always pessimistic with my teams though, so maybe I'm just barking up the wrong tree all together.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Just got back from work, White Sox do anything else? Also why isn't this thread title about the White Sox?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

LOL BRIAN WILSON. DFA'S BY THE DODGERS. 

They decided to eat about $10 million rather than see him on the roster for 2015.

Bwahahahahahahahahahahaha... :lmao :lmao :lmao

Although I kind of wish he was still on the team in 2015. Damn them for suddenly being smart now. :side:

Also, the Giants signed Reds failed relief pitching prospect Curtis Partch on a minor league deal and with a Spring Training invite. Offseason, won.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Oh, man. These Rays/Padres/Mariners (or another team aside from SEA) rumors have me on the edge of my seat. Wil likely being dealt, but no idea what TB gets in return. Everyone's calling it a blockbuster; can't wait to see what comes of it. This offseason has been amazing, even without TB doing anything of note...YET.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Under the Mistletoe w/ Paige's Supple Bum said:


> Oh, man. These Rays/Padres/Mariners (or another team aside from SEA) rumors have me on the edge of my seat. Wil likely being dealt, but no idea what TB gets in return. Everyone's calling it a blockbuster; can't wait to see what comes of it. This offseason has been amazing, even without TB doing anything of note...YET.


How has this offseason been amazing for Tampa Bay? the team is fucking screwed next year. :trips7


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

It hasn't been. I'm talking in general. I said it's been amazing "even without TB doing anything of note...YET." The amount of activity has been great to see as a fan of the sport, even though my team hasn't done anything. Looks like that'll change within the next couple of days, though.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Hey, the Giants signed someone - Their very own Sergio Romo! 2 years/$15 Million.

There are rumors that TB would use the pieces acquired in a Myers deal to get Souza from Washington. Interesting.
*
Edit:*

*SD receives*: Wil Myers (TB), Ryan Hanigan (TB), Gerardo Reyes (TB), Jose Castillo (TB)
*TB receives*: Steven Souza (WAS), Rene Rivera (SD), Burch Smith (SD), Jake Bauers (SD), Travis Ott (WAS)
*WAS receives*: Joe Ross, Trea Turner

I like Souza and Rivera, and Smith seems to have promise (IDK much about Bauers aside from that he's a couple years away from being ready; no fucking clue who Ott is and I've even seen some Nats fans who are unsure). Washington receives the two best prospects in the trade, and SD essentially empties out their farm for Wil. Bold move by SD.

There was a rumored 2nd option that didn't include Washington, which was just TB/SD and sent Ross and Turner to TB as well. I would've preferred that, but w/e. Washington clearly raped this deal. They'll be good for a while with their management.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

FFS, I just can't with Tampa anymore. :trips6


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

TB's got a pretty good minor league infield now, with Bauers/Adames/Lee/Gillaspe.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

True, but in terms of the right now our team is fucking shit; and without Maddon at the helm I see no chance for Tampa to finish any higher then last in the Division.

This is going to be such a long season ugh.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I have no clue who any of these prospects are.

So what I do know...

Saint David Fathers are hoping Kemp and Wil infuse some much needed RUNS production. I'm not sure this will work, but I like SD attempting to mix it up.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



HBK 3:16 said:


> True, but in terms of the right now our team is fucking shit; and without Maddon at the helm I see no chance for Tampa to finish any higher then last in the Division.
> 
> This is going to be such a long season ugh.


They've still got that trademark Tampa Bay pitching, though. Cobb/Archer/Smyly are all very good, and I expect Archer and Smyly to improve even more next season. Moore will be returning from TJ; who knows what to expect from him. Maybe during the time off he learned to control the ball. Odorizzi/Karns are a fine #5 . 

As for the hitting, yeah...I don't know what to expect. I'm excited for a full season of Kiermaier. I think the offense will be pretty average, as usual. A large part of the offense was Joe playing to players' strengths and platooning/mixing the lineup a lot. I'll be very interested to see how Cash handles the team. 

Perhaps the Rays really won the trade, and 8 years from now, Wil will still be swinging at every slider a pitcher throws.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



MrMister said:


> I have no clue who any of these prospects are.
> 
> So what I do know...
> 
> Saint David Fathers are hoping Kemp and Wil infuse some much needed RUNS production. I'm not sure this will work, but I like SD attempting to mix it up.


I'll just link what this guy posted on Reddit. He does this a lot:

*Wil: *http://www.reddit.com/r/baseball/co...own_final_deal_is_w_myers_r_hanigan_j/cmy68qp

*Rest of the players: *http://www.reddit.com/r/baseball/co...own_final_deal_is_w_myers_r_hanigan_j/cmy2zw1


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

24 and already in his 3rd organization.

Is he a cunt to deal with or something?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Under the Mistletoe w/ Paige's Supple Bum said:


> They've still got that trademark Tampa Bay pitching, though. Cobb/Archer/Smyly are all very good, and I expect Archer and Smyly to improve even more next season. Moore will be returning from TJ; who knows what to expect from him. Maybe during the time off he learned to control the ball. Odorizzi/Karns are a fine #5 .
> 
> As for the hitting, yeah...I don't know what to expect. I'm excited for a full season of Kiermaier. I think the offense will be pretty average, as usual. A large part of the offense was Joe playing to players' strengths and platooning/mixing the lineup a lot. I'll be very interested to see how Cash handles the team.
> 
> Perhaps the Rays really won the trade, and 8 years from now, Wil will still be swinging at every slider a pitcher throws.


Yeah the pitching is still good, we got a good group of young guys that can lead the way for a while (until front office eventually trades them of course like they traded away everyone else), but outside of Longoria (who's injury prone), Zobrist and Joyce (who are both underused and not as good as they once were) we really have nothing in the lineup anymore; and our inability to score runs last year was why we ultimately lost so many damn games.

Perhaps they did win the trade yeah, who knows; I may be way off base in my doom and gloom thoughts. But after all the hooplah this Meyers guy got after we traded away our best pitcher in Shields to KC for him, it just seems like a complete waste to dump him like this.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I wouldn't say the Rays dumped him. Souza is a good prospect, and most importantly, and MLB-ready prospect. He'll presumably start alongside Kiermier and Jennings next season. He's got good speed and decent power. Who knows if his contact will translate to the bigs, but I'm hopeful it does. 

Burch is ready for the bigs, as well. Perhaps Hak-Ju can make an impact in the IF this year, as well. 



el dandy said:


> 24 and already in his 3rd organization.
> 
> Is he a cunt to deal with or something?


I believe the initial trade to Tampa had nothing to do with attitude or anything like that, just KC needing an ace, which Tampa was able to give them. It may have been a factor in his trade to San Diego, though. He never seemed like a 'Team Player' in Tampa, if that makes any sense. I don't think he ever bought in to Joe's wacky ways, which is kind of understandable, but disappointing as well. I've seen some increased skepticism that Wil may not live up to potential and end up being the next Justin Smoak; I doubt that happens, but who knows. As of now, he's the best player and most valuable asset that was moved in the deal. I don't know how he'll fare in Petco, but I mostly enjoyed his time at the Trop. I think he hit his first Homer at Yankee Stadium, and I was :mark:ing pretty hard.
*
Edit: *I wonder if the Rays make another deal, perhaps for a hitter; Burch/Romero/Colome/Karns are all MLB-ready.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Under the Mistletoe w/ Paige's Supple Bum said:


> I wouldn't say the Rays dumped him. Souza is a good prospect, and most importantly, and MLB-ready prospect. He'll presumably start alongside Kiermier and Jennings next season. He's got good speed and decent power. Who knows if his contact will translate to the bigs, but I'm hopeful it does.
> 
> Burch is ready for the bigs, as well. Perhaps Hak-Ju can make an impact in the IF this year, as well.


I suppose, just a little disappointed I guess; and gloomy about the season ahead. But their is still a silver underlining under the whole thing and things might turn out better then I think.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Trea Turner is one of the most polarizing prospects in all of baseball. I was praying that the Giants would not draft him and was relieved when the Padres drafted him ahead of San Francisco. He's exactly the kind of ultra-toolsy (+power and +speed together), extremely raw (low hit tool, a bit unwieldy all around but profiles as a superior defender) player that the Giants swing and miss on. The Nationals feel like a better fit for him for a plethora of reasons but I like him better as a Nat than a Padre. It should be noted: he's struggled quite a bit from his draft year and since being drafted but he has also sustained a couple of fairly bothersome leg injuries and the like. One of those guys who could either pan out and become a star or never reach the bigs. Which I suppose is true of almost all prospects, actually. 

Steven Souza: Oh, man. I love this for the Rays. This guy has been on the short list of "Deso's Major Prospect White Whales" for a while now. This guy potentially has it all, but scouts are not certain because he was old for each level of the minors. However, as a fan of an organization which cannot produce quality homegrown outfielders, this guy stands out like a flashing neon sign reflected off of a tranquil puddle on an abandoned nighttime city street. Souza swings and misses a great deal but the power is definitely there. Could be Tampa Bay's right fielder of the future but who knows? Perhaps the swing and miss issue becomes problematical at the big league level. And there is the age concern; not so much "boo hoo he's old," just that it may have been distorting his minor league numbers all along to some degree. Nevertheless, I'm obviously willing to bet on him and of all of these prospects in this trade he's by far my favorite.

Joe Ross: His fastball is excellent but secondary pitches are lacking. He's very much an unfinished project who could arguably be in the right organization to develop more profoundly. The control is there, as he rarely walks anybody, but the command is suspect, as evidenced in the anemic K/BB numbers. He profiles as a backend-of-the-rotation guy. Having said that (should be noted that Joe is Tyson Ross's younger brother), he's big, tall, athletic and his fastball has a great deal of life. Changeup is reportedly becoming a better pitch, slowly but surely but I have not seen that yet. Clearly, the Nats needed Turner from the Padres to make this deal work because Ross would never have been enough on his own. Even then, it could easily be argued that the Nats are taking the biggest risk out of the three teams here because both Turner and Ross could easily bust. 

Jake Bauers: Not a fan, but the Rays keep looking for a solution to first base. His power is quite limited which is a problem but he's a smooth defender and walks at a steady clip with an advanced feel for the strike zone. It's fitting that he's now a Ray because he reminds me and many others I'm sure of James Loney. Perhaps an unwarrantedly rosy comparison. 

Rene Rivera: Like this move for the Rays and the Padres both because Rivera is certainly blocked in San Diego's system as long as Austin Hedges is roaming in their minor leagues, but Rivera's a solid catching prospect in his own right, honestly. Solid move from both clubs as the Padres addressed their minor league pitching situation a bit by dealing Rivera, I imagine. 

Jose Castillo: Who knows? He's 18 or 19. So young and he's coming off a shortened campaign from arm tenderness. Who knows? Profiles as middle relief for the Padres, maybe.

Gerardo Reyes: A lot like Castillo. Who knows? He's smallish and has a solid fastball from what I remember seeing in clips, ha. Possibly another reliever for the Padres one day. Possibly.

Travis Ott: As an afterthought you could do worse. Big, 6'4" lefty with funky delivery and good fastball with life on it and he keeps developing fringy secondary pitches. 


Who won the deal? Well, because of Wil Myers the Padres made the biggest immediate impact but I frankly like the deal from Tampa Bay's perspective a great deal in terms of the prospect haul. Souza is a guy to dream on. Ott is highly interesting. Bauers reminds me a little bit of too much of Daric Barton on the A's but the James Loney comp might serve if he improves. The Nationals are betting on Turner and Ross, who are, as *Brandon* notes above, generally considered the two "best" prospects in the deal but I'm personally not too high on them (though I'd say Ross is probably major league-bound, I'm just not seeing him as anything but backend-of-the-rotation material, which is not an insult or anything!) the odds are at least one them could be a productive major leaguer one day in the not-too-distant future. Padres grab Myers and some intriguing arms for the future. I'm probably scratching my head just a little bit if I'm a Nationals fan, but nobody was fleeced and everyone seems to have received what they wanted. Also as much as it's incumbent on organizations to never draft for need for a panoply of reasons, trading for need is just dandy and one can see the need in San Diego and the other need in Washington, D.C. The Rays, meanwhile, refueled their prospect pipeline a bit, which was a desperate need for that organization. Well done, everybody!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Title still needs to be about the White Sox having an A+++ off season so far.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Souza's AAA numbers from last year are kinda eye popping. Obviously the jump to the majors is enormous, but he seems to potentially be a good guy to have in your lineup.

SW what have the Chisox done? List all the moves.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Padres got two nice bats.. But good luck with Kemp and Myers in the outfield, its going to be hard to watch.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Souza's AAA numbers from last year are kinda eye popping. Obviously the jump to the majors is enormous, but he seems to potentially be a good guy to have in your lineup.
> 
> SW what have the Chisox done? List all the moves.




Traded for samadriziase
Sign Adam LaRoche
sign Dave Robertson
Sign Zack Duke
sign Melky Cabrera
sign that other reliever that's good 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DPETE (Sep 19, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I kind of feel bad for Matt Kemp honestly. Yeah, he's still getting a sick payday for quite a while, but now he can't even get approved for a trade to the freaking Friars. He goes from being the rightful MVP in '11 to being nearly an afterthought in 2014. Shows just how quickly pro sports moves and also how fast injuries can push you down the hill.

He hasn't actually had any hip injuries has he? I know he's had some ankle and shoulder problems, but I don't recall anything with the hips. Arthritis in both hips at 30 doesn't make any sense to me, even as someone who understands what swinging a bat can do to you.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*









Peavy and the GIGANTES agree on a 2yr 24mil deal!


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Looks like the Padres are getting Justin Upton, too.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*



Duplicitous Dub said:


> Peavy and the GIGANTES agree on a 2yr 24mil deal!


2 year deal is smart. Need him for the even season. 3 year deal would just be a waste. 4 year deal is too long. Perfect length for the Gigantors.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Padres are going batshit crazy.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Padres are trading for Will Middlebrooks as well.

Starting to think their goal is to trade with every team this offseason :hmm:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

Kemp/J-Up/Wil? Who needs defense, anyways? 

Their IF is still atrocious.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I don't think I can name a Padre IF'er except for Gyorko since Headley is gone.

Is Alexi Amarista still there?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

^Yeah, he's still there.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I think so. I guess it's Middlebrooks/Amarista/Gyorko/Alonso with Norris at C. There were some rumblings that Norris may play 1B but with the trading of Hanigan, I doubt that. Unless they start Hedges in the bigs (which I doubt).

Petco being fucking humongous makes it even worse. Their defense is going to be so bad. AND there's rumors of Wil being their CFer. 

-----

ROCCO MOTHERFUCKING BALDELLI IS THE RAYS' NEW 1ST BASE COACH :mark:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: MLB: CHISOX MOVES > PADRES MOVES*

I WILL NOT STOP PETITIONING UNTIL THE TITLE IS ABOUT THE WHITE SOX.




-edit- 

Yankees trade with the Marlins, main players involved...


Prado to Marlins
Garrett Jones and Evaldi to Yankees


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Merry Christmas SW


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to MrMister again.



I never gave you rep. :ti


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

You could give him a LIKE.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Really happy with the Yanks/Marlins deal. Was really starting to hate this offseason after McCarthy and Headley. Eovaldi has upside and hopefully Rothschild can get the most out of him like he did with McCarthy. Jones give us a versatile bench guy with pop and insurance in case Teixiera goes down again, and while I dont know much about German, he is one of their better prospects. 

Phelps wasnt gonna crack the rotation for us anyway unless a few guys went down, and we've got a guys in the bullpen that are similar pitchers. Losing Prado might hurt if guys dont bounce back this year, but it opens up the door for Refsnyder who I really want to see get a chance. 




Under the Mistletoe w/ Paige's Supple Bum said:


> I think so. I guess it's Middlebrooks/Amarista/Gyorko/Alonso with Norris at C. There were some rumblings that Norris may play 1B but with the trading of Hanigan, I doubt that. Unless they start Hedges in the bigs (which I doubt).
> 
> Petco being fucking humongous makes it even worse. Their defense is going to be so bad. AND there's rumors of Wil being their CFer.
> 
> ...


Don't forget about Barmes. Game changer :lelbron. 

They gotta make a deal for a SS because Amarista and Barmes isn't gonna cut it.

One idea thrown around on MLB radio was maybe moving Myers to first so Venable could be the CF.

Happy for Baldelli. Shame his career got robbed because of his medical issues.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Earl the Red Nosed Reindeer said:


> Padres are trading for Will Middlebrooks as well.


It's a good move for Will. He won't have major pressure in San Diego like he did in Boston. He will do good in SD. He's a good player.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Firstly, completely agree with *Brandon* about that likely-to-be-woeful outfield defense for the Padres. PETCO being a Gettysburg-sized ballpark only worsens this for them. 



Duplicitous Dub said:


> Peavy and the GIGANTES agree on a 2yr 24mil deal!





Barefoot J(ohn) M(cClane) Saves Xmas said:


> 2 year deal is smart. Need him for the even season. 3 year deal would just be a waste. 4 year deal is too long. Perfect length for the Gigantors.


:mark: Aw, such glorious comments. GIGANTES! GIGANTORS! GIANTS! :mark:

MVPEAVY back! lol, Sabes trying to close out the offseason now in one mad dash so he and the front office can get their three-week-long holiday break. So funny. So predictable. Yet so funny.


GIANTS trading with my boy Joel's Marlins for Casey McGehee. Such a grand baseball name, so ready it is to be slotted behind MVPosey and MVPence and Brandon Belt. 

Hope the Giants aren't giving up to much.

And most importantly, #fatchat at 3B can continue unabated! Don't even miss ya, Pablo! 

Although I hope the Giants aren't sending too much in the way of prospects for this #stopgap . 

Go for Moncada in 2015, GIANTS! :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/546069918991798272
:lose

--------------------

I expect they'll attempt to bolster their IF by dealing one or two of Seth Smith, Cameron Maybin, Will Veneble and Carlos Quentin.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Maybin and Quentin are always hurt. Not sure what they could get.

Quentin needs the AL badly so I could see him traded for sure.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I could definitely see Quentin being dealt to an AL team so that he can DH. If not, they can play him or Smith at 1B. Maybe Venable, too.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Giants find their replacement for Panda. Just because he has a paunch doesnt replace that Sandoval clutch hitting. Color me a sad Panda.

http://hsrd.yahoo.com/_ylt=AnbgWDLe...uaHRtbA--/RS=^ADAROy_IrE7BWrK8ITAOP.03cjejic-


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm pretty sure he had a ridiculous BABIP last season. We'll see if his success can continue; I somewhat doubt it, but it's possible. His line-drive style fits in with SF nicely, methinks. 

Not like anything SF does this offseason matters, though. They just need to retool next year to gear up for the WS.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Giants find their replacement for Panda. Just because he has a paunch doesnt replace that Sandoval clutch hitting. Color me a sad Panda.
> 
> http://hsrd.yahoo.com/_ylt=AnbgWDLe...uaHRtbA--/RS=^ADAROy_IrE7BWrK8ITAOP.03cjejic-



The fatness is there for both of them.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Under the Mistletoe w/ Paige's Supple Bum said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/546069918991798272
> :lose
> 
> --------------------
> ...


I would think they would let Kemp, even if his defense isn't all there anymore, play CF considering he had played the position well and still has relatively good athleticism. Then again, Kemp was one of two Dodgers I liked and one of my favorite players to watch, so my opinion is biased. 

LOLBRAVESAREGONNASUCK I just hope Hart has our team contending by 2018 when the stadium opens up. If we somehow stay around .500 this year, it is a success.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Donaldson is a monster, the Jays are going to love him in that lineup with Edwin and Bautista, not to mention his defense, being one of the best in the majors at 3B.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> MLB Trade Rumors @mlbtraderumors
> Follow
> Padres Have Discussed Trading Myers For Hamels http://www.mlbtraderumors.com/?p=45370


:woah Padres.

On the other hand it's fairly clear that the Giants are going to be below .500 and perhaps the Padres can stop the Dodgers...? Yes, please become stronger, Padres.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Funkmaster DROW the X-Mas Hero said:


> :woah Padres.
> 
> On the other hand it's fairly clear that the Giants are going to be below .500 and perhaps the Padres can stop the Dodgers...? Yes, please become stronger, Padres.



Giants will be below .500 for the next 5 years.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Here is Josh Johnson's new jacked up contract....


"Johnson’s performance bonuses are tied to games started. If he reaches five, he receives a $500,000 bonus. For his 10th start, he would receive another $1 million. At 15 it’s $500,000 more, and 20 nets him another $1 million. For every start after that he makes through his 33rd, Johnson would receive $250,000. "


They signed him for 1yr/$1M


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

JM's Daddy said:


> Giants will be below .500 for the next 5 years.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


no they will only be under 500 in odd years, World Series every even year. Patterns breh.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Random thought: what is the post-World War II list of baseball players who won consecutive World Series on different teams? 

Let us investigate, shall we?

Aha, here is the list I have created:

Allie Clark (1947 Yankees, 1948 Indians)

Clem Labine (1959 Dodgers, 1960 Pirates)

Moose Skowron (1962 Yankees, 1963 Dodgers)

Don Gullett (1976 Reds, 1977 Yankees)

Jack Morris (1991 Twins, 1992 Blue Jays)

Ryan Theriot (2011 Cardinals, 2012 Giants)

Jake Peavy (2013 Red Sox, 2014 Giants)


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Peavy leaves the White Sox and starts winning championships every year.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## s.kong (Aug 8, 2014)

So is anybody going to sign Scherzer? His asking price is something in the realm of 7yrs, 200 million. Of course, his agent is Scott Boras. It's so ridiculously high I've read no legit rumor of any teams inquiring about him. Which is laughable as he isn't even a top 10 pitcher and somebody who had very average numbers just a few years ago. I don't think any team left looking for SP has close to 30 million per year to spend on one guy. 

The ticket price on "Big Game" James Shields (who the hell gave him that nickname) is laughable as well at 5yrs, 110 million. He's entering his mid 30's and has shown once again he cannot pitch when the spotlight is on.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

s.kong said:


> So is anybody going to sign Scherzer? His asking price is something in the realm of 7yrs, 200 million. Of course, his agent is Scott Boras. It's so ridiculously high I've read no legit rumor of any teams inquiring about him. Which is laughable as he isn't even a top 10 pitcher and somebody who had very average numbers just a few years ago. I don't think any team left looking for SP has close to 30 million per year to spend on one guy.
> 
> The ticket price on "Big Game" James Shields (who the hell gave him that nickname) is laughable as well at 5yrs, 110 million. He's entering his mid 30's and has shown once again he cannot pitch when the spotlight is on.




I haven't even heard anything on Shields and Scherzer, which means there's probably a team or two trying to hide their talks with them.


----------



## s.kong (Aug 8, 2014)

JM's Daddy said:


> I haven't even heard anything on Shields and Scherzer, which means there's probably a team or two trying to hide their talks with them.


There were some Shields rumors coming out of Winter Meetings, but nothing came of it. I've read absolutely nothing about any teams even inquiring about Scherzer. I think that stick price on him scared everybody off. Kershaw is the only pitcher making 30 million per year. Which only the Dodgers and their bottomless coffers can afford. Scherzer doesn't have the track record to ask for that much.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

s.kong said:


> There were some Shields rumors coming out of Winter Meetings, but nothing came of it. I've read absolutely nothing about any teams even inquiring about Scherzer. I think that stick price on him scared everybody off. Kershaw is the only pitcher making 30 million per year. Which only the Dodgers and their bottomless coffers can afford. Scherzer doesn't have the track record to ask for that much.




Scherzer will probably end up going to Boston or the Yankees, but not for as much as he wants. Shields will probably go to a contender or a team that's really close to a contender...wouldn't be surprised if the Padres randomly got him.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

On MLB Network, they had teams out on Sherzer. It was half the league, including all the usual contenders. I see him getting 7yr/175 if he does sign.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

At some point a team will bite and Max Scherzer will sign on for something at least within striking distance of what Scott Boras is asking for, something like 7-8/175-200 as *Ad Infinitum* states above. Boras will wait the market out just like he did with other agents in the past such as Prince Fielder, who did not sign with the Tigers until February.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

s.kong said:


> Which is laughable as he isn't even a top 10 pitcher and somebody who had very average numbers just a few years ago. I don't think any team left looking for SP has close to 30 million per year to spend on one guy.
> 
> The ticket price on "Big Game" James Shields (who the hell gave him that nickname) is laughable as well at 5yrs, 110 million. He's entering his mid 30's and has shown once again he cannot pitch when the spotlight is on.


The first paragraph is false. Scherzer has been a top 5 guy for the past 4 years and arguably the best pitcher in the past two who isn't named Clayton Kershaw. The guy has done a great job with his control while still striking out a ton of guys. Not many have a 10/2 KK/BB ratio. Would I spend 30 MM/year on him? Absolutely not. I wouldn't do that for many players aside from probably Trout and Kershaw, though (I could be talked into Stanton, Harper, and a few others, but those two are the only definites on the list). Do I think he should get paid more than Lester? Yes, by probably a good 15-20 MM. If the Tigers signed him to a Lester-esque deal would I be mad? Not necessarily. 6/155 is a fair number and only slightly higher than what they offered last winter.

As for Shields, 5/110 is about fair as well. Maybe 3-5 million more than I'd like, but if a team is willing to give 5/105 adding 1 MM a year shouldn't be a terrible thing. He's not an ace but a strong 2 that will give you innings and quality every year.


----------



## s.kong (Aug 8, 2014)

Perfect Poster said:


> The first paragraph is false. Scherzer has been a top 5 guy for the past 4 years and arguably the best pitcher in the past two who isn't named Clayton Kershaw. The guy has done a great job with his control while still striking out a ton of guys. Not many have a 10/2 KK/BB ratio. Would I spend 30 MM/year on him? Absolutely not. I wouldn't do that for many players aside from probably Trout and Kershaw, though (I could be talked into Stanton, Harper, and a few others, but those two are the only definites on the list). Do I think he should get paid more than Lester? Yes, by probably a good 15-20 MM. If the Tigers signed him to a Lester-esque deal would I be mad? Not necessarily. 6/155 is a fair number and only slightly higher than what they offered last winter.
> 
> As for Shields, 5/110 is about fair as well. Maybe 3-5 million more than I'd like, but if a team is willing to give 5/105 adding 1 MM a year shouldn't be a terrible thing. He's not an ace but a strong 2 that will give you innings and quality every year.


Looks like somebody is a bit biased. Win-Loss record does not equate to actual performance. Last 4 years? Look at 2011 and 2012 and tell me that is an elite ERA and WHIP.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I didn't refer to Win-Loss record at all. His fWAR (which was the metric I was using) was top 5 for the past 4 years. His FIP was top 20 and that's with 7-8 of them not even making 100 starts during that span (skewing those numbers a bit). WHIP isn't a very useful stat either since it's heavily dependent on defense (aside from BBs) and he was hurt by a poor Tigers defense behind him. The guy won a Cy Young and finished top 5 the next year. Name me 10 guys better than him in the past 3-4 years. Trick question, you can't.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Scherzer is undoubtedly a top 5, or quite possibly, top 3 pitcher. The man has great stuff, gets a ton of strikeouts, doesn't walk too many batters, and he has been reasonably durable for the last couple of years. Over the last two years he has a 2.79 FIP with a 3.02 ERA, a K/9 of 10.2, and averaged 217 innings pitched. Those are elite numbers if there ever where any.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I still don't know what fwar is but that's ok.

Look at Max's K/9. That shit is elite. ERA is also a function of a team's defense. Bad defense will inflate ERA. Plus just BABIP luck/unluck will affect ERA. I don't think ERA matters that much when evaluating a pitcher. 

Scherzer was a top ace the past two years. Will he continue to be? It seems so unless his HR/FB% goes back up, which is certainly possible.

But yeah his FIP has been good to great in the three years he's had K/9 above 10. He holds that elite K/9, he's going to be a top ace.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Apparently several GMs believe that the Giants are going to trade for Ben Zobrist. Looks like we both get a nice post-Christmas present, Deso.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Under the Mistletoe w/ Paige's Supple Bum said:


> Apparently several GMs believe that the Giants are going to trade for Ben Zobrist. Looks like we both get a nice post-Christmas present, Deso.


That would be a great move in my opinion, the guy is an amazing ball player.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Ad Infinitum said:


> That would be a great move in my opinion, the guy is an amazing ball player.




TBH I think the White Sox should trade for him. My dad bowls with someone that works in the White Sox scouting department and apparently Reinsdorf told Rick Hahn he's allowed to do one more big trade/free agent signing. I'm taking it with a grain of salt, but if true I see either Shields or the Sox coming out of no where and trading for Zobrist.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Under the Mistletoe w/ Paige's Supple Bum said:


> Apparently several GMs believe that the Giants are going to trade for Ben Zobrist. Looks like we both get a nice post-Christmas present, Deso.


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Oh please oh please oh please oh please oh please oh please oh please oh please















































PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE

DEAR GOD WHY DID I LET YOU MAKE ME START THINKING THIS IS AN ACTUAL POSSIBILITY INSTEAD OF ONE OF MY MOST FERVENT WISHES ON THIS PLANET DAMN YOU BRANDON JUST KIDDING MAN I LOVE YOU BRAH.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Desolation Row you left out one :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Funkmaster DROW the X-Mas Hero said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Oh please oh please oh please oh please oh please oh please oh please oh please
> 
> ...


I'll take one Panik, one Crick, and hell...Why not a Beede?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

You're right, *IDONTSHIV*!

:mark:

There we go! 


Errr, *Brandon*, really don't want to see the Giants trade Panik. I have a sense that they won't do that, either. Beede would have to be a PTBNL, and could not be technically traded until this next summer. Now that the Rays have secured Rivera in the threeway trade last week, perhaps the Giants no longer have to trade Susac in a theroetical deal for Zobrist.

And since Zobrist is a FA after one year, the cost shouldn't be _too_ hefty. I'm hoping it's something along the lines of Mella/Crick/Arroyo or if the Rays want just pitching, pitching and more pitching, Mella/Crick/Blackburn. Hell, throw in Beede as the PTBNL. Hmm...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I need Zobrist for Los Gigantes so that the winter of my discontent can be made glorious by those Giant Boys of Summer. :mark: in perpetuum.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Zobrist isn't the hero The City of Saint Francis deserves, *IDONTSHIV*, but he is the one that we need _right now_. :mark: Please!!! :cry


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

dat feel when all of my favorite players aside from Longo have left :jose

ty for signing through like 2050, LonGOAT.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

> The Giants have re-signed right-handed reliever Juan Gutierrez to a minor league deal, Baseball America’s Matt Eddy recently reported. Gutierrez was designated by San Francisco back in November, in advance of the non-tender deadline.
> 
> The 31-year-old tossed 63 2/3 frames of 3.96 ERA ball last year for the eventual World Champions, with 6.2 K/9 against 2.3 BB/9. Though he has mostly performed at roughly replacement level for his career, Gutierrez has suffered from his share of bad luck: all major ERA estimators value his work at a significantly better rate than his lifetime ERA. And his career 3.79 SIERA suggests that he can be a serviceable piece from the bullpen.


:mark: :mark: :mark:

Zobrist Zobrist Zobrist Zobrist Zobrist Zobrist :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Hiroki Kuroda is leaving the Yankees to go back to Japan. He's 39, so I guess he wants to finish his career in Japan. He has a very solid run with the Yankees.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

He's like the only pitcher to have _better_ stats in the MLB than NPB. He's been so consistent for so long.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

«OOOOOLADIPOOOOO» said:


> He's like the only pitcher to have _better_ stats in the MLB than NPB. He's been so consistent for so long.




Tanakakaka?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MadBum named AP Athlete of the Year. Truly awesome since he didnt garner any regular season awards from MLB. That last save to clinch the World Series joins the pantheon of legendary performances though. :mark: :mark: :mark: I am surprised Rory McIlroy didnt win after the two major wins. Still so very pleased for MadBum.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I have a feeling the White Sox will be signing another pitcher or trading for a catcher. I FEEL IT IN MAH BONES.


----------



## DPETE (Sep 19, 2007)

JM's Daddy said:


> I have a feeling the White Sox will be signing another pitcher or trading for a catcher. I FEEL IT IN MAH BONES.


I'm praying for the latter personally; Flowers needs to go. I've never cared for the guy with him being a PED guy and everything, but that's a different story. The metrics would say that he's above average defensively, but watching the guy hit is borderline painful for me. Him and De Aza have two of the more pathetic swings I've ever seen. I wish they would've given Phegley more run before trading him away, but whatever. 

The catching market isn't stellar right now, but if they are really "all in" with the recent moves, why not call on Chooch Ruiz from the Phils? He is up there in age (aren't most catchers?), but the Phils are rebuilding and he personally had a down year. You could probably get him on the cheap right now if they decided to go that route.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

JM's Daddy said:


> I have a feeling the White Sox will be signing another pitcher or trading for a catcher. I FEEL IT IN MAH BONES.


That Scherzer guy is still available. :justsayin


----------



## DPETE (Sep 19, 2007)

Chrome said:


> That Scherzer guy is still available. :justsayin


I'd like to believe the front office isn't dumb enough to do that. I will never understand why in the world everyone loves Max Scherzer. The guy is asking for somewhere in the range of $175-$200 million, which is bordering on Mike Hampton territory as the most ridiculous contract terms I've ever heard of. Look at all of the guys who have gotten that kind of dough. Kershaw, Felix, Verlander, Sabathia. All of those guys had tremendous pedigrees and success for a long time and put up significantly better numbers as well.

He's only had one season of an ERA under 3.00 (and barely got it with a 2.90) and has only topped 200 innings twice. Some might say (Boras) that he should be paid more because he has a "young" and "fresh" arm, but I'd say it's simply because he wasn't very good at all for quite a while. 

If he was willing to go 6 yrs/$144M again like the Tigers offered already, I'd be willing to listen. I don't blame his reps for asking for $200M, but I seriously hope deep down he doesn't believe he's worth anything near that level. He never has been and he will never be that caliber of a pitcher.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Scherzer is going to LA :no:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Talk in Cincy has the Reds showing interest in Nori Aoki for LF.

Whoop-tee-do.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Pratchett said:


> Talk in Cincy has the Reds showing interest in Nori Aoki for LF.
> 
> Whoop-tee-do.





This guy is going to float around more than AJ Pierzynski.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

DPETE said:


> If he was willing to go 6 yrs/$144M again like the Tigers offered already, I'd be willing to listen. I don't blame his reps for asking for $200M, but I seriously hope deep down he doesn't believe he's worth anything near that level. He never has been and he will never be that caliber of a pitcher.


I'm not going over this argument again, but Scherzer has most definitely been a top 5 pitcher the past 3-4 years. Anyone that thinks otherwise hasn't been paying attention.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> I'm not going over this argument again, but Scherzer has most definitely been a top 5 pitcher the past 3-4 years. Anyone that thinks otherwise hasn't been paying attention.



What are you basing this top 5 off of, what type of stats, etc.?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

His full value. Fangraphs WAR (which is a counting stat that basicially the quickest way/snapshot of his value). There's also his K/9 or K% rate, which is important because most good pitchers are able to get guys out on their own (not that it's necessary, but the more reliant one is on a defense causes me more skepticism on getting them). FIP, which is basically an improved version of ERA that accounts only for what the pitcher can control (K, BB, HRs are heavily used in the formula). 

There's also the fact that he's been durable, which is a useful tool in itself. Can't be as helpful/valuable if you're missing 10-15 starts a season. Hasn't landed on the DL yet and has reached a new level since about 2012.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Last year there were 5 starters with 10+ K/9

Kershaw
Sale
Scherzer
Kluber
Strasberg

Darvish was 11+ but he only pitched 144 innings.

In 2013 there were two

Darvish
Max

2012

Darvish
Max
Strasberg

Scherzer is an elite ace. Now I value K/9 really high. It's the best stat that shows how filthy a pitcher is. K's aren't the be all end all, but they best show what kind of stuff the pitcher has.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Indeed. Max Scherzer is quite possibly the single nastiest pitcher in the game right now. If you have the opportunity to watch him live and in person as I have a couple of times in the last two years (Game 1 of the Detroit-Oakland 2013 ALDS being the last) you can see it for yourself. He has a sickening combination of pitches in his arsenal. 

$200 million is still too much money but if yours is a team on the brink of contending for a World Series Championship, and if you are not one of the top ten picks in the 2015 MLB draft, and therefore do not have a protected pick, I'd probably rather go with Scherzer at ~$175+ million than James Shields at $100-115 million or thereabouts. 

The idea of Scherzer being signed by the White Sox would make their rotation insane. Sale-Scherzer-Samardzija-Quintana-Danks/whatever. Were that to happen I would have to support the idea of them winning the division in 2015.

Scherzer feels like an Angels signing to me, though. Moreno likes to fall for Boras clients. 

We shall see. It will probably be some team nobody is predicting at all. "Scherzer signs with the Astros!"

Okay, maybe not.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> The idea of Scherzer being signed by the White Sox would make their rotation insane. Sale-Scherzer-Samardzija-Quintana-Danks/whatever. Were that to happen I would have to support the idea of them winning the *World Series* in 2015.


Fixed. :side:


----------



## DPETE (Sep 19, 2007)

The only reason the Sox could afford Melky was because of ticket sales after they got Robertson/Samardzija. Jerry's history shows he doesn't like going really long term with pitchers. I believe they offered Tanaka around $100M for 6 years, so they aren't completely against it in a general sense though. However, if Sale was a FA right now, I'm pretty sure they would find the $150M or so to sign him long term. I just don't see the funds being there despite being a "big market" team.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sale/Max/ND WR/Quintana would be bonkers.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I feel like Mr Mister only mentioned the k/9 numbers to toot Yu's horn


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Heh, *Stax*.

The Rays sign Ass Dribble Cabrera; Phillies trade Marlon Byrd and $4 million to the Reds.

Now that the Rays have Cabrera, can they please trade ZOBRIST ZOBRIST ZOBRIST to the GIANTS, please? osey2

Happy New Year, GIANTS thread.


----------



## DPETE (Sep 19, 2007)

I don't really understand what happened with Asdrubal. A few years ago he looked like he could become one of the top shortstops in the league but the past few years have been awful for him. He's had some injuries but showed a ton of promise for a guy in his early-mid 20's not that long ago.

Byrd is the complete opposite. I thought he was finished at the end of his run with the Cubbies but has done quite nicely for himself lately.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

^^^





The point here is besides wanting to gratuitously plug Bull Durham is that guys can get extremely hot just like they can go extremely cold. Ok, the Crash rant doesn't have much to do with my point. Asdrubal was never that hitter that went bonkers a few years ago (he was just on fire). He's this guy we see right now.



Stax Classic said:


> I feel like Mr Mister only mentioned the k/9 numbers to toot Yu's horn


:lol

There's no need to toot Yu's horn. Everyone is aware he's awesome.

Except vs the A's and that has to change IMO.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Byrd is getting a little long in the tooth, but he is better than anything else I thought the Reds might pick up this offseason. Still, the whole of the Reds 2015 season hinges imo on whether or not Joey Votto can ever get back to top form. Bruce is going to be Bruce regardless, but a healthy productive Votto makes Bruce better following him in the lineup.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

DPETE said:


> The only reason the Sox could afford Melky was because of ticket sales after they got Robertson/Samardzija. Jerry's history shows he doesn't like going really long term with pitchers. I believe they offered Tanaka around $100M for 6 years, so they aren't completely against it in a general sense though. However, if Sale was a FA right now, I'm pretty sure they would find the $150M or so to sign him long term. I just don't see the funds being there despite being a "big market" team.




He signed Sale to a long term deal...team option in 2018. Like I said earlier, I still expect the White Sox to make one more move, it won't be Max, but it could be Shields, even though I'd rather have a catcher/ second baseman.

Also folks, the starting rotation right now is...

Sale/Shark/Quintana/Danks/Noesi (Rondon when he gets called up)

If Sox do get Shield or Max then obviously Danks moves to the 5 spot. Rondon probably gets called up a lot later or gets called up and put in the bullpen or Danks ends up going to the bullpen...I like Danks going to the bullpen better.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Random 5:25 AM west coast time thought:

One has to go back to the year _2007_ to find a National League Pennant winner not named the Philadelphia Phillies, St. Louis Cardinals or San Francisco Giants.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Happy New Year to Brian Sabean. Keep it up and your tenure will be the stuff of legend.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

White Sox sign Bonafacio. This covers 2B for them.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Johnson, Pedro, Smoltz, and Biggio

Everyone who was expected to get in got in.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Good. Biggio in. It was retarded he wasn't enshrined last year. 

Clemens and Bonds still getting less than 40%. Not good for glaringly obvious Hall of Famers. I wonder if its the older voters not voting? 

Piazza was actually pretty close (69.9%)


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/1...ancisco-giants-pitcher-stu-miller-dies-age-87



> SAN FRANCISCO -- Stu Miller, the former Giants pitcher who committed perhaps the most famous balk in All-Star Game history, has died. He was 87.
> 
> The Giants said Monday that Miller died at his home in Cameron Park on Sunday after a brief illness.
> 
> ...


My dad loved telling me that story of the 1961 All-Star Game at Candlestick Park as a kid.

RIP, Stu Miller.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Zobrist to the A's? Gross


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Apparently the prospects the Rays got are pretty good. I guess I'm alright with it, but...Who the fuck do I cheer for now? Who is even on this team that I love aside from Longo?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Oakland seems to be going with the route of stacking with a lot of solid/league average players. No real strengths, but no real weaknesses.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Wtf at this getting unstickied.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It'll be stickied again once we're closer to the season. March isn't that far off.

JM's Daddy what are your thoughts on Avisail Garcia? Also Flex please weigh in too.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

MrMister said:


> It'll be stickied again once we're closer to the season. March isn't that far off.
> 
> JM's Daddy what are your thoughts on Avisail Garcia? Also Flex please weigh in too.


Aren't you forgetting someone? :coleman

I like what I've seen so far from him, has got some power in his bat and is only 23. Plenty of upside, although we've heard the same thing about Viciedo for awhile now too and he hasn't really panned out. Hopefully he stays healthy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I couldn't remember if you were Cubs or Sox.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Avisail, IDK. It's been a year and a half and I have to say I was expecting more. Maybe the expectations were too high, but he was being praised at one point as the second coming of Miguel Cabrera at the plate, as far as being able to make contact all over the strike zone. His season was cut short obviously, so perhaps I am being unfair.

I like his potential. Very dynamic player with a lot of tools. Just not quite as sold that he is a building block and will ever become what people thought he would be. Right now, just an average, middle of the pack OF'er. There are people better, and there are people worse.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Good lord, I had no idea there was a sports forum here. 

Anyways - Pittsburgh guy, Pirates fan. And not "Andrew McCutchen is an MVP" Pirates fan, but "I watched 20 years of losing with slight optimism for about 8 of those years???" Pirates fan. Though that Andrew McCutchen is pretty goddamn amazing. 

I am pleased with their off season. They aren't in a position to be making any huge trades or signings, they're just taking the small market approach. But under Neal Huntington, they've actually done this properly. I was thrilled they resigned Frankie Liriano. AJ Burnett coming back is meh to me since I feel they have numerous AAA guys who could have stepped into that role, but maybe it'll pay off come playoff time. 

And the big news this week is the signing of Kang. That's unheard of territory for the Pirates. Should be interesting.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Welcome Godway. This is the best section on this forum.


Thanks for the Avisail opinions Sox fans.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

You're very welcome MrMister. :garrett


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

MrMister said:


> It'll be stickied again once we're closer to the season. March isn't that far off.
> 
> JM's Daddy what are your thoughts on Avisail Garcia? Also Flex please weigh in too.




He can be good or bad. From what I've seen of his very small sample size, he has a small hot streak then a really big cold streak. This seems like a White Sox formula for the past few years. I don't think this guy is going to hit 25-30 HR's, I don't think he's getting 70-90 RBI. He's overhyped, but he's better than what we had. Like Chrome said, we've heard the same thing about Viciedo...look what Viciedo is doing now (hoping the White Sox don't trade him or sign someone to put him on the bench). Speaking of that....

Report: Braves are still shopping Evan Gattis

GET HIM WHITE SOX. He can catch and play LF. This takes Viciedo or Flowers out of the lineup every game. I am down for this.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Report: Braves trade Evan Gattis to Astros for three prospects




Well, that ended quickly. Guess the White Sox won't be getting him. :cry


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Crunching the numbers...

If you subscribe to the school of thought that FIP has little to no predictive meaning for relievers and you believe park factor is either nonexistent or grossly exaggerated, the Giants have a top-five bullpen in baseball. If you believe both of those things are important, the Giants have a bottom-five bullpen. Heavy.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> Crunching the numbers...
> 
> If you subscribe to the school of thought that FIP has little to no predictive meaning for relievers and you believe park factor is either nonexistent or grossly exaggerated, the Giants have a top-five bullpen in baseball. If you believe both of those things are important, the Giants have a bottom-five bullpen. Heavy.




Post something about a different team please.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The White Sox have easily had the best offseason out of any team in Major League Baseball in terms of overall improvement, one season over the previous season.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Tyler Clippard to the A's for Yunel

Closing time in Oakland?


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

This is fucking bullshit.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> The White Sox have easily had the best offseason out of any team in Major League Baseball in terms of overall improvement, one season over the previous season.



Well duh, that's why they're winning the World Series this year.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

BAD NEWS GOON said:


> This is fucking bullshit.


Agreed. I don't want to hate Tyler Clippard now but I have to.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

GIANTS SIGN NORI AOKI!!!!!! ONE YEAR DEAL!!!!!!!!!!!

Think of the wacky routes to be taken in the outfield with Aoki in left, MVPagan in center (for the two months he's on the team before physically exploding into a million pieces) and MVPence in right! Oh, joy! 

Eh, it makes the team a little bit better, I guess. At least Aoki does not have an actual platoon split to speak of, so that's cool.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Gonna be a tough year for the Rays.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I was worried about the Reds signing Aoki, but fortunately they signed Marlon Byrd. Yeah, he is a little old, but I think he can do all right in Great American Smallpark.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Braves are going to be so bad but hopefully we will have some money to spend after only a few bad seasons.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

JM's Daddy said:


> He can be good or bad. From what I've seen of his very small sample size, he has a small hot streak then a really big cold streak. This seems like a White Sox formula for the past few years. I don't think this guy is going to hit 25-30 HR's, I don't think he's getting 70-90 RBI. He's overhyped, but he's better than what we had. Like Chrome said, we've heard the same thing about Viciedo...look what Viciedo is doing now (hoping the White Sox don't trade him or sign someone to put him on the bench). Speaking of that....
> 
> Report: Braves are still shopping Evan Gattis
> 
> GET HIM WHITE SOX. He can catch and *play LF*. This takes Viciedo or Flowers out of the lineup every game. I am down for this.


I know he's been traded already crying: loved that guy), but he CAN'T play in the OF from what I remember. Dude took some horrible routes, and being a lumbering guy, it lead to some extra bases being taken. He is a good hitter in today's period of low offensive production.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah if Gattis could play OF we would have just kept him but he is laughable at best as an OF'er.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

As a Gattis fantasy owner, who cares about his defense in the OF?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I have Gattis in fantasy too.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Finally some talks for Max. Washington and a mystery team. Not the Yankees, Boston maybe?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

JM's Daddy said:


> Finally some talks for Max. Washington and a mystery team. Not the Yankees, Boston maybe?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


White Sox plz.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Chrome said:


> White Sox plz.



That's what I was thinking, but then when Rondon gets called up, who's going to the bullpen? Danks?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That or we can trade him for a position player.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Chrome said:


> That or we can trade him for a position player.



Trade Rondon or Danks? We won't get much for Danks and probably the same with Rondon, not enough "proving time" yet for Rondon.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

JM's Daddy said:


> Trade Rondon or Danks? We won't get much for Danks and probably the same with Rondon, not enough "proving time" yet for Rondon.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


To be fair I don't really think we're getting Max, so in all likelihood, we'll keep both Rondon and Danks.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh I understand we're not getting him. Looks like Washington is, but I read a report saying they would more than likely end up trading Strasburg if they get him. This really confuses me. So they're getting a big contract player and trading another big contract player of the same position. I haven't looked at the stats yet but Strasburg has to be up there with Max in some/most categories.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Braves are so bad if the Nats get Scherzer it doesn't even bother me.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The cubs outfield bleachers won't be complete for fans to use until late May :lol

So fucking bad there, who signed off on that?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Stax Classic said:


> The cubs outfield bleachers won't be complete for fans to use until late May :lol
> 
> So fucking bad there, who signed off on that?



I read that. It's like 8000 seats I believe? At about $20 a seat...they have 13 home games in April, didn't check on May. They're losing a lot of money. Sounds like the Cubs.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

It's official, Nats have Max. Now to see who they trade...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

JM's Daddy said:


> It's official, Nats have Max. Now to see who they trade...
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I could see them trading Zimmerman and/or Desmond.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Traderumors said they'll try to trade Zimmerman first, but if they don't get a return they like they'll move Stras.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

JM's Daddy said:


> It's official, Nats have Max. Now to see who they trade...
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Ugly contract to, over $180 million for 7 years of control, apparently it was more than Verlander's.

I think the Jays could bring in Stras with a much smaller package than it would seem. Stras's health history will play a factor in the return imo.

I think a package centered around Sanchez; such as Sanchez, Nay, and Castro for Stras gets it done.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM's Daddy said:


> Oh I understand we're not getting him. Looks like Washington is, but I read a report saying they would more than likely end up trading Strasburg if they get him. This really confuses me. So they're getting a big contract player and trading another big contract player of the same position. I haven't looked at the stats yet but Strasburg has to be up there with Max in some/most categories.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Strasberg because he'd bring the most in return.

Man, I'd love the Rangers to get Zimmerman somehow. lol right now they're talking about getting guys like Gallardo and Vogelsong. PLS GO

edit: Looks like Gallardo to Texas is happening. I guess as long as nothing of value was lost, then I'm ok with it. The Texas rotation is horrible. Gallardo does something I guess.

Darvish
Holland
Gallardo
Detwiler
Tepesch?

Get Zimmerman ffs


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Zimmerman to Texas would be a great move, they need someone other than Darvish who can pitch at a high level.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Why would you trade Strasburg though after saying he's basically your franchise pitcher? Why not keep both Max and Strasburg? It just confuses me.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm bored so here's my prediction for the White Sox opening day line up...

1. Adam Eaton (CF)
2. Melky Cabrera (LF)
3. Jose Abreu (DH)
4. Adam LaRoche (1B)
5. Avisail Garcia (RF)
6. Conor Gillaspie (3B) 
7. Alexi Ramirez (SS)
8. Emilio Bonafacio (2B) 
9. Tyler Flowers (C)

BENCH PLAYERS:

Dayan Viciedo
Carlos Sanchez
Adrian Nieto
Leury Garcia

Seems like a damn good line up to me. Not many weaknesses there.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

JM's Daddy said:


> Why would you trade Strasburg though after saying he's basically your franchise pitcher? Why not keep both Max and Strasburg? It just confuses me.


Guys like Werth and Zimmerman aren't getting younger. Strasberg could potentially give them a lot in return. If they can get better by dealing Strasberg, why not do it? Plus the money involved retaining both pitchers seems prohibitive.



Cubs traded for Dexter Fowler.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Hmmm, Cubs have a lot of speed.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

They don't HAVE to trade Strasburg yet. They have him for this season and next. Keeping him would risk him getting hurt and his value tanking a bit, but I think it be foolish to deal him right now. Nats were contenders last year and just added a front end starter. No reason to jump the gun.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Godway said:


> They don't HAVE to trade Strasburg yet. They have him for this season and next. Keeping him would risk him getting hurt and his value tanking a bit, but I think it be foolish to deal him right now. Nats were contenders last year and just added a front end starter. No reason to jump the gun.



This is what I'm saying, but I guess the money comes into play for the Nationals now?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

He's making 7 mill this year I believe. Which is peanuts for a top 10 SP.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Godway said:


> He's making 7 mill this year I believe. Which is peanuts for a top 10 SP.




So why in the world trade him now? Unless they expect him to get injured. I get what MrMr is saying, but dude is a top 10 SP. You now have 2 top 10 SP...maybe even 3. Why ruin that?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

JM's Daddy said:


> So why in the world trade him now? Unless they expect him to get injured. I get what MrMr is saying, but dude is a top 10 SP. You now have 2 top 10 SP...maybe even 3. Why ruin that?


Yeah, plus the Nationals are a big market team. They're not exactly hurting for money.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes, don't trade Strasburg.

Trade Zimmermann to the Rangers.

Gallardo deal is done. Rangers didn't seem to give up anything major in this deal and the Brewers are eating some Yovani's contract.

Darvish
Zimmermann
Holland
Gallardo
Detwiler/Lewis/Tepesch

^^^That has to happen IMO.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Well, some teams are obsessed with getting "maximum value" for people. The Nats have him at age 26, coming off a career year, for 7.4 million dollars. That would net them a huge package of young players from....someone. Though I would be much more content in holding onto Strasburg for those two years, at least until the 2016 trade deadline, and seeing if I can win a ring. If I dealt anyone, it would be Zimmerman or Fister. 

Nats do have a hole at first base, Ryan Zimmerman isn't reliable to play 160 games, Harper/Rendon both have to have big seasons for them.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The double edged sword is that if you get young players that might not be ready 100% right now, you just dealt your young ACE and your aging ACE will probably be past his prime when the young guys are ready to destroy things.

On the other hand, you could potentially build around Harper and Rendon and have a scary young lineup, while still having a good, but not great, starting rotation.

Another reason I could see Washington dealing Stras for some hitters is that they've tried the uber rotation thing and it just hasn't really worked that well. I assume they are World Series champs or bust. However, this totally could be doubling down on that strategy.


Wash's 2B isn't good currently. Danny Espinosa is garbage. Texas has a slew of middle infielders that would be upgrades. Just not ODOR.


OK I have to write down this Nats rotation just to believe it:

Max
Strasburg
Zimmermann
Gio
Fister

LOL what is going on their fifth starter is almost anyone else's 2nd or 3rd


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The other problem with it is, they're in a win-now position. So they'd probably want a power hitting first baseman or corner outfielder, plus some mid level prospects. But no team is going to trade for Strasburg if they're not also in win-now mode, so it isn't like they'll give up a top hitter. 

It makes much more sense to keep Strasburg and deal one of the other guys. Who could still net them something decent.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This is from twitter via rotoworld so take it for what it is.

https://twitter.com/JPerrotto/status/557224801769910273


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

MrMister said:


> The double edged sword is that if you get young players that might not be ready 100% right now, you just dealt your young ACE and your aging ACE will probably be past his prime when the young guys are ready to destroy things.
> 
> On the other hand, you could potentially build around Harper and Rendon and have a scary young lineup, while still having a good, but not great, starting rotation.
> 
> ...


Not quite sure why the Rangers got Gallardo..dude is going to get rocked in the AL West. He was already getting rocked in the NL Central, he's overrated.

As for the Nationals rotation. My god. You could have any of those guys be your opening day pitcher, minus fister. He could be anyone's #2 . This team better hit well to start off the season or Washington might blow up.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yovani isn't what he used to be, but he should at least eat innings. I don't think he's overrated since Texas didn't give up anything of value for him. He's now a middle rotation starter. He hasn't been an ace for two years.


Rotation w/o him:

Darvish 
Holland
RIP
RIP
RIP


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Yovani Gallardo doesn't really eat innings because he can barely make it to the sixth inning. He makes every start, but he isn't a horse by any stretch.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He threw 192 innings last year. That's ok and good for middle rotation starter. Texas needs that badly. He's not that good though, I know this.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

With Tanner Roark around with five years of team control left it's difficult to see one of Jordan Zimmermann or Stephen Strasburg _not_ being traded before Spring Training starts. The Nationals are a big market team but it only makes sense to look around at trade possibilities since financially speaking Roark makes more sense to keep around than, say, Strasburg, who's going to break the bank whenever he's given his extension or after he tests for free agency.

The Scherzer signing is about anchoring the Nats' rotation. That sounds preposterous at first blush because one looks at the rotation in its current configuration and one becomes overwhelmed by the sheer depth of talent the rotation possesses. However, that is all in the present tense. The Scherzer signing is about the future. Zimmermann and Doug Fister are both free agents at the end of this year, and the former is almost sure to test free agency while the latter may be open to a sneakily relatively-inexpensive extension. 

So with only Gio Gonzalez and Roark nailed down "long-term" beyond 2015, and with Strasburg set to hit free agency after 2016 (and if we go beyond the pitcher's mound, shortstop Ian Desmond is a free agent after this upcoming season), going hog wild on Scherzer makes a great deal of sense for the Nationals. Not sure if he's worth the contract he just signed; in the abstract he is, but of course it's no certain thing that he'll age gracefully throughout the life of it. Just ask the Tigers about that with Justin Verlander (as they are doubtless crossing their fingers that he can begin resembling the Verlander of days gone by and not the Verlander we saw in 2014). That is a discussion for another day since everyone is now animated over who the Nats might trade from their rotation. 

The Red Sox make the most sense out of any team from my view. Don't want to pay James Shields $100+ million when he will probably be declining? Send a couple of those prospects we have heard so much about in a bulky package to Washington for Strasburg. The Chicago Cubs would be another organization that jumps out as a possibility considering the wealth of prospects they boast and the need they have in their rotation, Jon Lester or no Jon Lester. Strasburg would become "the ace" of either the Red Sox or Cubs in the event of a trade. The return would have to be considerable but it may make the most sense for both parties. 

Countdown to the Dodgers trading for Strasburg beginning now...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

There you go SW400...a great DROW post not about the GIANTS!


I forgot about Roark. If they do keep this rotation intact for this year, he is such an amazing pitcher out of the bullpen. He's almost PETIT level middle/long reliever! Who is the closer in Washington? I forgot.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Never thought it would be James Shields to be the last man standing in this free agency-palooza.

Love that Cubs trade for Dexter Fowler. Their lineup is highly interesting as we all know but they struggle to get on base. Fowler is a fine fit for that team.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I like Fowler to the Cubs too. A stable OBP presence with some speed is exactly what they need ahead of Rizzo.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

A deal for Strasburg to Chicago sounds really good on the surface, but it comes down to who in the farm system is going to be shipped off. Either way, I actually like Roark despite my hate for the Nationals, he is a really underrated pitcher who deserves a spot in the rotation.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Can't say I'll miss Gallardo. Hopefully we get Shields now.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Storen or Soriano, can't remember Mr


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks Stax



Rodgers said:


> Can't say I'll miss Gallardo. Hopefully we get Shields now.


I'm sure around May or June I'll be saying why did we trade for Gallardo.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

MrMister said:


> I'm sure around May or June I'll be saying why did we trade for Gallardo.


Yeah probably. Lol he's alright but not great. Really hope Brewers does something good now.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't fault the Nats for spending money but man that is a lot of money for Max.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Rodgers said:


> Can't say I'll miss Gallardo. Hopefully we get Shields now.


Hope the Brewers get Shields, too. That would bump the Giants' first round pick up to #18 .

Playing the long game here. :jericho2


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

DesolationRow said:


> Hope the Brewers get Shields, too. That would bump the Giants' first round pick up to #18 .
> 
> Playing the long game here. :jericho2


Hah I'll take what ever gets the Brewers wins.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Rodgers said:


> Hah I'll take what ever gets the Brewers wins.



Steroids....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

I see Shields getting a 3yr/45+M deal, even though I feel that is too much for him. Boras always gets his guys the big bucks, and I expect nothing less here.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Miami still wants ya James :jose


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

If the Braves sign Gomes lol. He doesn't even fit with our new offensive philosophy even as a platoon option.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

start the miami dynasty already


Time for mlb ratings to rise again


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

:ti :ti :ti


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Braves brought one of the Baby Braves back Kelly Johnson and reportedly have signed Gomes.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Some funny stats I found trying to figure out of the Marlins were the youngest set of starters in baseball.

The Pirates have the fattest team in the league, and the Blue Jays have the shortest.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

That seems strange considering they have perfect physical specimens like McCutchen and Cole.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Alvarez :side:


Marlins sign Ichiro for 2 mil for 1 year. He ain't going to reach 3000 hits :jose (his current pace is about 625 AB's)


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Stax Classic said:


> Some funny stats I found trying to figure out of the Marlins were the youngest set of starters in baseball.
> 
> The Pirates have the fattest team in the league, and the Blue Jays have the shortest.




Who has the Whitest team? Oakland?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Probably St Louis, can't really find those ratings :side:


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Stax Classic said:


> Alvarez :side:
> 
> 
> Marlins sign Ichiro for 2 mil for 1 year. He ain't going to reach 3000 hits :jose (his current pace is about 625 AB's)


He says he wants to play two more years, I think he can he can reach it in two years.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/558852702927462400
RIP Mr.Cub


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Lets play two.... :jose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tommy-V said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/558852702927462400
> RIP Mr.Cub


That saddens me.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Ad Infinitum said:


> He says he wants to play two more years, I think he can he can reach it in two years.


He won't get the 600+ AB's he needs to get there as a back up OF in 2 years. He'll be lucky to get 250 AB a year.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

If he starts raking they may have to start him.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Over WHO? The Marlins have the best OF in baseball already :kobe


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

RIP, Mr. Cub Ernie Banks...


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> RIP, Mr. Cub Ernie Banks...


It was inevitable, but still... :cry


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Oh for both of these guys to have lived such long and fulfilled lives :jose


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stax Classic said:


> Over WHO? The Marlins have the best OF in baseball already :kobe


Who is in the OF there? No I know Who's on First. I mean which players are in the OF? Giancarlo, Yelich, Ozuna?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

For sure Mr, even KLaw said they have the best OF in baseball. Who's the competition, STL who just lost Tavares? Jayson fucking Werth and WAS?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't even know who is in the STL OF aside from Holliday and he's not that good defensively. He's still a good hitter.

Pittsburgh has a pretty good OF with Marte, Cutch, and Polanco. If you count hitting though, yeah, Miami is better, unless Polanco begins to realize his potential.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Well, Miami is the best hitting outfield, and every player was a positive defender last year, so while they aren't the best defensive OF, they certainly well in to the top 10 defensively, if not top 5. Oh, they also are the youngest, with Stanton being the oldest at 25.

Also, what the fuck, Latos is only twenty fucking seven? Salty isn't even 30? WHAT IS THIS TEAM


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Stax Classic said:


> *Well, Miami is the best hitting outfield*, and every player was a positive defender last year, so while they aren't the best defensive OF, they certainly well in to the top 10 defensively, if not top 5. Oh, they also are the youngest, with Stanton being the oldest at 25.
> 
> Also, what the fuck, Latos is only twenty fucking seven? Salty isn't even 30? WHAT IS THIS TEAM





Best hitting as in.....?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

MrMister said:


> I don't even know who is in the STL OF aside from Holliday and he's not that good defensively. He's still a good hitter.
> 
> Pittsburgh has a pretty good OF with Marte, Cutch, and Polanco. If you count hitting though, yeah, Miami is better, unless Polanco begins to realize his potential.


Pittsburgh will easily have the best OF in baseball overall if/when Polanco gets it. Marte post-AllStar break had a .975 OPS. McCutchen/Marte alone are pretty fucking formidable, if Marte keeps it up. And Polanco is supposed to be BETTER than Marte.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

They may not be the best, but the ChiSox's outfield of Cabrera, Eaton, and Garcia should be pretty good.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Chrome said:


> They may not be the best, but the ChiSox's outfield of Cabrera, Eaton, and Garcia should be pretty good.




I was going to mention this. Offensively they could turn out the best. Cabrera and eaton with average and OBP. Cabrera helping out with power and Garcia helping out with power. Not everything is about hitting 60 home runs.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

JM's Daddy said:


> I was going to mention this. Offensively they could turn out the best. Cabrera and eaton with average and OBP. Cabrera helping out with power and Garcia helping out with power. Not everything is about hitting 60 home runs.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I also like Viciedo as the 4th outfielder. I imagine we'll trade him at some point in the season, but in the meantime, I like the power he brings too.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I like the Chisox OF a lot too. Big fan of Eaton, but he seems to have injury troubles. Garcia I haven't actually seen play, but he's got hype. Melky is Melky. Pretty good hitter with or without the juice. Better with it obviously. I'm not sure he's good defensively, but I don't think he's bad.



Godway said:


> Pittsburgh will easily have the best OF in baseball overall if/when Polanco gets it. Marte post-AllStar break had a .975 OPS. McCutchen/Marte alone are pretty fucking formidable, if Marte keeps it up. And Polanco is supposed to be BETTER than Marte.


Polanco can be an elite bat apparently. 20ish HR (15-20s) with good speed and ok average. He showed OBP ability in the minors as well.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Garcia I'm decidedly meh on. Has a poor batters eye (although his BB% did go up a bit in his small sample of games last year) and he hasn't shown much in terms of XBH, even in the minors (14 HRs was his career high in 2012). Granted, he is only 23 still, but he always seemed to be one rated more on his athletic frame than what he's done. Throw in his health issues, I would say he's no more than a 1-2 WAR player this year (which, for comparisons sake, is in the area that Granderson, Austin Jackson, Dexter Fowler, and Ryan Braun produced last year).


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Braves OF will not be the best.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Starling Marte! :mark: My Dynasty League Left Fielder! :mark: That guy is great, and undeniably one of the most underrated players in the game today. His good-for-nothin' WAR is off the charts. 8*D

Meanwhile:










8*D


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The Nationals just signed Casey Janssen: http://www.mlbtraderumors.com/2015/01/nationals-to-sign-casey-janssen.html

_____________

Meanwhile, *Duplicitous Dub* may see all of his dreams come true:

http://www.mlbtraderumors.com/2015/...meback-will-audition-for-teams-next-week.html

The return of Blolanton! :mark:

Why does he seem like such a Giantsy signing? :hmm:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

White Sox signed Beckham and sent down Viciedo. As long as Beckham comes off the bench and makes spot starts I'm fine with this. Dude needs to work on his hitting big time.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

JM's Daddy said:


> White Sox signed Beckham and sent down Viciedo. As long as Beckham comes off the bench and makes spot starts I'm fine with this. Dude needs to work on his hitting big time.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Don't think his hitting is gonna get any better at this point. I like the signing though, he's always been great defensively and should help us with depth.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

MrMister said:


> I like the Chisox OF a lot too. Big fan of Eaton, but he seems to have injury troubles. Garcia I haven't actually seen play, but he's got hype. Melky is Melky. Pretty good hitter with or without the juice. Better with it obviously. I'm not sure he's good defensively, but I don't think he's bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Polanco can be an elite bat apparently. 20ish HR (15-20s) with good speed and ok average. He showed OBP ability in the minors as well.


Polanco absolutely can be an elite bat. He's already shown flashes of it in the MLB, it was a small sample size last season, he's adapted and done very well at every level he's played at so no reason to think he won't in the MLB, too. 

I personally predict that the ceiling for his power is greater than some people think. He's expected to be a 10-20 HR guy, yeah. But he's already a fairly big guy, and he could still end up putting on another 10-20 lbs over the years, he's young. I think he's got potential to be a 30+ guy.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

GIANTS simply cut Marco Scutaro. "A sad day in the history of our sport," Tony Schiavone would say. 



JM's Daddy said:


> White Sox signed Beckham and sent down Viciedo. As long as Beckham comes off the bench and makes spot starts I'm fine with this. Dude needs to work on his hitting big time.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Technically, they had to DFA Viciedo, so the odds are, with his right-handed power, somebody is going to pick him up. I would imagine he won't make it out of the American League but certainly somebody out there between the two leagues will almost surely pluck him before the White Sox can bring him back into the fold. If he makes it through the process back to them I'd consider it a miracle of sorts for the White Sox.


Meanwhile, tangentially related: these PECOTA 2015 projections. DAT AL CENTRAL. 

http://www.baseballprospectus.com/fantasy/dc/


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> GIANTS simply cut Marco Scutaro. "A sad day in the history of our sport," Tony Schiavone would say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was hoping they'd trade Viciedo instead of giving him away for free, but whatever, at least he's gone now.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> GIANTS simply cut Marco Scutaro. "A sad day in the history of our sport," Tony Schiavone would say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dm;TIF

Viciedo would be an interesting pickup if someone needs some RH pop. Defense is a net-negative but a soon to be 26 year old with a 124 wRC+ vs. LHP will get a job somewhere. Limit him in the OF or platoon DH him somewhere and he can be a useful bat. Tigers unfortunately don't really have a spot for him unless they'd be willing to go Gose/Viciedo/McCann/Perez as utility.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Braves sign Eric Stults. Is he coming off TJ surgery too?


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> Dm;TIF
> 
> Viciedo would be an interesting pickup if someone needs some RH pop. Defense is a net-negative but a soon to be 26 year old with a 124 wRC+ vs. LHP will get a job somewhere. Limit him in the OF or platoon DH him somewhere and he can be a useful bat. Tigers unfortunately don't really have a spot for him unless they'd be willing to go Gose/Viciedo/McCann/Perez as utility.





Detroit can toss Viciedo at 1B after Miggy needs his 45th surgery in 2 years. Seriously, Miggy just needs to sit out for however long he needs to be 110%. not 90%, not 80%, dude is always playing injured. I realize he makes Detroit's offense that much better when he's playing and this year especially they're going to need him with the White Sox getting a lot better, Cleveland being Cleveland, and now the Royals apparently...not being the Royals and actually winning, but Miggy's health is so messed up over the last few years. One of these times if he doesn't sit out until he's 110% he's going to screw himself over for the rest of his life.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Eh, Miggy should be ready by mid/late April at the latest. V-Mart would be able to cover for him at that time, with Avila filling in at times too. If he's ready there isn't much point in keeping him out if he's healthy. If he can go he'll play, and I wouldn't be surprised to see him at first on Opening Day.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Do you think VMart can come close to his bonkers season of last year?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

No, unfortunately. The season was a huge outlier in terms of power, although I still think he can be a solid DH. If he lives up to his projections: ~ .300/.370/.480 (giver or take a few percentage points) with about a 140 wRC+ and 3 WAR I'll be a happy camper.

JD Martinez is the guy I'm really excited about. He finally made up to his potential and is in his prime years. He's bound to regress a little bit (dat .389 BABIP tho) but there's some places that even expect him to perform better than V-Mart. I certainly could see it from a WAR perspective since he was a beast last year while getting a late head start.

FUCK Opening Day get here pls.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Am I the only NL fan that posts here?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Nah, there's some Reds, Marlins, and Giants fans, some Nats too


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Pirates fans show up now and then as well. Plus Flex is Cubs as well as Chisox. There are few more Cubs fans too.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Major news. Eli Whiteside retired. 

I just realized Joba Chamberlin was a free agent. Really surprised no one has picked him up yet.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Not even mad at Nats fans right now. It won't be much of a rivalry for a few years at least.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Zayniac said:


> Am I the only NL fan that posts here?





Stax Classic said:


> Nah, there's some Reds, Marlins, and Giants fans, some Nats too


There are at least three of us Reds fans. I can't wait for @₵A$H® to get fully involved in a baseball season, after his contributions to the NFL thread on the Bengal's behalf. I will surely post a bit after the season kicks off, until the Reds fall apart in mid-July or however long it takes most of the players to tank. Bitter and frustrated much? Yes I am, thank you very much. (Y)
@Desolation Row is also a guy who posts a lot regarding the NL, but I don't expect much from him this time around what with 2015 being an odd numbered year. 8*D


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Axe Cop said:


> There are at least three of us Reds fans. I can't wait for @₵A$H® to get fully involved in a baseball season, after his contributions to the NFL thread on the Bengal's behalf. I will surely post a bit after the season kicks off, until the Reds fall apart in mid-July or however long it takes most of the players to tank. Bitter and frustrated much? Yes I am, thank you very much. (Y)
> @Desolation Row is also a guy who posts a lot regarding the NL, but I don't expect much from him this time around what with 2015 being an odd numbered year. 8*D


Lol I'm not sure it will be much talking from me this year regarding the Redlegs. I don't even think they will win more than 60 games tbh. It's just the inconsistent hot and cold streaks have been driving me up the wall over the past few years. I'm _*still mad*_ we couldn't afford to keep Choo. He was the perfect lead-off hitter. Now it's a scramble between Phillips and Hamilton. Should Phillips be put back at the 1 spot? Maybe Hamilton will improve this year on his hitting? Should he stay at the 1 with his speed advantage? To me, it doesn't really matter. Not confident we will be able to have consistent hitting throughout the year. All up and down the lineup doesn't have me excited. I know lots of folks around Cincy like Jay Bruce, but IMO he peaked 2 years ago. .225 or below is what I can see him put out. Plus the health of Votto is always an concern. Todd freakin Frazier was our AVG & RBI leader...

Our pitching rotation is so & so IMO ( below average overall ). Cueto and Bailey are solid. Chapman is one hell of a reliever. Glad he's recovered from that ball collision. The problem is they're the only guys I have good faith in putting out there. I looked up everyone's ERA's and etc... Jesus Christ it's bad :lol. J.J. Hoover is just the dirt worst. I'm having a few giggled looking at his output. Even if we get good days pitching, again, will our batting order be able to give their part ( nope ). I'm expecting a ugly year... I'm just sick and tired of the damn Cardinals continue to own the division. Even the Cubs might bury us in the basement this year.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Zayniac said:


> Am I the only NL fan that posts here?


No, but we are the only Braves here, I believe.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Luckily no Mets or Phillies fans though 

#RIPRawlin


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Aidan is a Braves fan. So yeah there's actually quite a few posters who have NL teams here.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

The Reds will win more than 60 games. You gotta be really lacking in talent and/or have some real bad injury luck to not even crack 60. They won't be great, but I do think they'll be big movers at the deadline in one way or the other (either going all in or selling off the guys that are gonna be gone after this season).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

@ Cash: Todd Frazier is good at baseball though. His stolen base total was the big surprise.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Perfect Poster said:


> The Reds will win more than 60 games. You gotta be really lacking in talent and/or have some real bad injury luck to not even crack 60. They won't be great, but I do think they'll be big movers at the deadline in one way or the other (either going all in or selling off the guys that are gonna be gone after this season).


That's the thing. I don't think we're that talented and we have the worst luck of all regarding injuries. Reds?! Big movers?! Lol I like to dream. We're equivalent to our next door neighbor Cincinnati Bengals as far as making splash moves.

If I want to be optimistic though, I'd say we'll be around 62-100 & 67-95. Between that area. My gut is telling me 58-104 however.



MrMister said:


> @ Cash: Todd Frazier is good at baseball though. His stolen base total was the big surprise.


Didn't mean that in a bad way. Just a little bit of frustration in my post after I mention Votto. Truthfully I still didn't think he would be leading our ball club in the batting department last year. He went back to his 2012 form.

Watch out for Hamilton this year. He might turn it up a notch as far as stolen bases goes. That's if he can get on base consistently with his underwhelming hitting :side:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

oh come on man, nobody is losing that many games anymore

the expanded playoffs mean no one is going to win 100 games or lose 100 games, everyone will pretty much be within 35 games of each other


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol I hate being a pessimist. Not my nature. But I'm not confident what-so-ever in them. If the Reds exceed my harsh expectations, bookmark this and quote/mention me when it happens.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I expect 85 wins from the fish this year, just out of the playoffs again, but next year :mark:


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

D'oh! said:


> Lol I hate being a pessimist. Not my nature. But I'm not confident what-so-ever in them. If the Reds exceed my harsh expectations, bookmark this and quote/mention me when it happens.


Usually I am the pessimist, but you are making me look like Pollyanna here :lol

I expect the Reds to be in contention for most of the season, but I am leery just like you said because of the inconsistency up and down the lineup. Hamilton should definitely stay at the 1 spot. He showed a lot of improvement as the year went on. I thought he wasn't ready to play in the majors when he came up, but he eventually proved me wrong. I just wish he could have spent the offseason learning leadoff techniques from Brett Butler. I think he could learn a lot from that guy.

Frazier was a wonderful surprise, as well as Mesoraco. If those two can continue to improve, and if Votto stays healthy and productive all year, and if Bruce can finally manage to pry his oversized head from out of his ass, then this year holds potential for the Reds to be successful. That is a lot of ifs though. Enough to make any fan nervous and skeptical. Right now I am expecting around a .500 season record.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I hear ya Cash. The Rangers were a train wreck last season so I know the feel.

I like a lot of Reds players. Votto, Frazier, Homer, Chapman. Frazier has sneaky power. He doesn't look like he's strong like bull, but he is. He murders baseballs when he's in the groove. He's kind of like Hunter Pence. It doesn't look like he should be good at baseball, but he really is.

It's now February. We're closer.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I expect the White Sox to win 110 games this year.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I think the most wins this year will be like 94


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

He's including the AAA, AA, and A teams in that total.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I expect the Braves to lose 100 games.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Perfect Poster said:


> He's including the AAA, AA, and A teams in that total.



Those 3 teams get a total of like 25 combined wins all year. :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cuban Yoan Moncada is officially a Free Agent!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Zayniac said:


> Cuban Yoan Moncada is officially a Free Agent!



White Sox gonna get him. We all know how the White Sox roll with Cubans. Also...is baseball season here yet? I want to watch the White Sox win the World Series already.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

JM's Daddy said:


> White Sox gonna get him. We all know how the White Sox roll with Cubans. Also...is baseball season here yet? I want to watch the White Sox win the World Series already.


I know what you mean. I'm ready no matter what the season holds for the Bravos. I think about two weeks before pitchers and catchers report. Just hurry up and get here!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Buster Olney and Peter Gammons are both reporting independent of one another, among others, that the Dodgers are the odds on favorites to sign Yoan Moncada. 

Not in the least bit surprising... Nevertheless...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

JM's Daddy said:


> White Sox gonna get him. We all know how the White Sox roll with Cubans. Also...is baseball season here yet? I want to watch the White Sox win the World Series already.


Couple more weeks until pitchers and catchers report. Not too long now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> Buster Olney and Peter Gammons are both reporting independent of one another, among others, that the Dodgers are the odds on favorites to sign Yoan Moncada.
> 
> Not in the least bit surprising... Nevertheless...


Damn it!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Damn it!


:lol That's splendid. 


Speaking of Olney and the Dodgers and NL West, this is an amusing factoid from him via twitter: 



> ICYMI: To put Rockies' struggle to foster pitching in context, 26-yr-old Clayton Kershaw already has more innings than any P in COL history.
> 
> — Buster Olney (@Buster_ESPN) February 4, 2015


:lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Coors struggle is real.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

V-Mart with a hurt meniscus 

JD Martinez show now boys and girls.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Was bored and went to check out baseball forums on vertical sports (what this website is ran by). It's completely dead :ti there's more baseball talk on here than on there.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I have heard that site before but I'm glad I came here.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks like the Padres are the current frontrunners to sign James Shields. :hmm:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Phillies sure are taking their time with Hamels.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Zayniac said:


> The Phillies sure are taking their time with Hamels.


They need to go ahead and trade him so we have a better chance of not being in last place.

I can either see the Bravos being a 90 loss team or a 81-81 team depending o how they play. 81-81 is if these guys play out of their minds (basically average hitting) and our pitching lives up to the potential they have. The 90 losses is if they play the way I expect them to play: good pitching with well below average hitting.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ad Infinitum said:


> They need to go ahead and trade him so we have a better chance of not being in last place.
> 
> I can either see the Bravos being a 90 loss team or a 81-81 team depending o how they play. 81-81 is if these guys play out of their minds (basically average hitting) and our pitching lives up to the potential they have. The 90 losses is if they play the way I expect them to play: good pitching with well below average hitting.


I saw where the 3B prospect we got in the Gattis trade with the Astros has been working with Adrian Beltre. I think I look forward to keeping up with Gwinnett and the other minor league teams of ours than the actual big league team this season.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

It's insane how much the Braves have "fallen" since Chipper and Cox retired. I take that back, they haven't really "fallen" it just seems they don't have the same intensity anymore. I mean, they've made the playoffs since they retired, but it just doesn't seem like they care once they make them.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Shields to the Padres.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

JM's Daddy said:


> It's insane how much the Braves have "fallen" since Chipper and Cox retired. I take that back, they haven't really "fallen" it just seems they don't have the same intensity anymore. I mean, they've made the playoffs since they retired, but it just doesn't seem like they care once they make them.


Justin Upton was supposed to be the guy that stepped in when they retired but his cold streaks at the plate are maddening. I think what Hart is doing in re-tooling the lineup would help if / when we get back to the playoffs but we just have to be patient I guess.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

/lights the *JM* signal to say something about Justin Upton


And with the Padres' signing of James Shields, San Diego forfeits their 2015 first-rounder and the GIANTS move up to the eighteenth pick in the amateur player draft. :mark: 











Also, it is amusing to consider that James Shields and Wil Myers are now on the same team, after having been traded for one another between Kansas City and Tampa Bay a couple of offseasons ago.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The Marlins are an 85 win team, we are right freaking there...

and when we do get there to the playoffs, I hope to see the Giants, so that we can beat them for a third time in the playoffs.

Obligatory PUDGE series clinching collision









Fuck you baseball for taking this shit away from me


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

I want COLLISIONS! That was a huge part of my childhood watching and playing.

Padres are looking like a possible Wild Card contender right now. The NL West is going to be interesting this year.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Yeah no collisions is crap!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

So the Marlins are set to host the 2017 All-Star Game, after Cinci in '15 and San Diego in '16. Sup with 3 National League cities in a row getting it? Thought it alternated between American and National League cities?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Padres are going to be atrocious defensively. They've got three guys that can carry the lineup for stretches, but none of those three (JUP, Kemp, Myers) can play defense well.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Bad OF's in a spacious ballpark is :HA


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I bet Moncada signs with the Dodgers or Yankees.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

So I've been listening to the amazing baseball History Podcast lately, and ended up looking up the vid of the guy who broke his arm mid-pitch in '89 :jose WHYYYY


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

GitRekt vs TKOK vs JM's Daddy
Which free agent pitcher was the best signing between Scherzer, Shields and Lester?




OHSHITSON. It's gonna go down! hh To Gitrekt and TKOK :gtfo


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Haren and Latos > Scherzer, lester, and Shields


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Stax Classic said:


> Haren and Latos > Scherzer, lester, and Shields




Dan "I'm gonna retire if I don't get what I want" Haren. :ti



I'm almost done writing my debate already. :ti


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

And yet he's suiting up for us :draper2


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Stax Classic said:


> And yet he's suiting up for us :draper2




Until they start losing and he fakes an injury then retires out of no where.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Braves signed EY Jr. to a minor league deal. He can really steal bases if he can actually get on base to start with.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

So it looks like the Nationals are actually going to move ahead with this SupeRotation they have fronted by the three-headed, mismatch-eyed dragon of Scherzer-Zimmermann-Strasburg. Six starters deep. :faint:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Someone's always going to be hurt, so it'll be 5.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

A six man rotation would be sweet if everyone could stay healthy.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I think a Spurs style 66-33 percent split with games off would do wonders for a team if they had a 4th OF, a MI, and a CI/C


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Love me some baseball. Been a Brewers fan since 81. Been playing Rotisserie Baseball since 89.

First time I have actually decided to post in this thread.

Good to see one of my favorite posters Stax Classic is a ball fan.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

RIP, former Giants 2B prospect and player, and later 3B coach (from 1989-1996) Wendell Kim. 

Wendell "Wave 'em in!" Kim just died at the age of 64 from Alzheimer's. Keep wavin' 'em in, Wendell.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

RIP Mr. Kim.

I remember him well but thought he was a lot younger.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Jason Giambi retired yesterday, leaving behind what I consider a good legacy. In his prime ('97-'03), disregarding the PEDs, he was an amazing hitter with a great eye. He hit .306/.425/.566 with 243 HR (average of 34 a year) and 800 RBI over than span. Easily one of my favorite payers, he is considered to be one of the best teachers of the game to younger players. I'd love to see the Giambino as a manager or a hitting coach in the near future.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The first few days of Spring Training are going to be really cold this year!


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Breaking News: Pablo is pregnant.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What a Beast!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

He'll work himself into postseason shape by October :side:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Jurickson Profar needs shoulder surgery, may miss 2015 season
@MrMister Discuss.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Not really good news to start Spring Training for the Rangers. :deandre


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

RIP Jurickson Profar

A shortstop with shoulder problems...any baseball player with shoulder problems...


Texas also keeps drafting middle infielders so there's that.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Profar...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah it really sucks. By the time our middle infielders mature, Beltre will be retired...or maybe he plays at an elite level until he's 44:side:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Yeah it really sucks. By the time our middle infielders mature, Beltre will be retired...or maybe he plays at an elite level until he's 44:side:




I hope he plays at an elite level till 44, it would help my fantasy team. Him and ROUGH ODOR gonna solidify my team.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He's the man, man.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Braves need to trade for Bradley, Jr.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Zayniac said:


> Braves need to trade for Bradley, Jr.





As in...Milton Bradley Jr? That hot head is still playing?


-edit- Google'd him...

*Ex-Mariners hothead Milton Bradley gets nearly 3 years in jail for spouse abuse
Posted on July 3, 2013*

:ti


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Pretty sure it's Jackie Bradley Jr but thanks for reminding me Milton Bradley exists.

Guy named after a gaming company has to be fucking nuts. Has to be.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Emergency *prayer circle* for Bruce Bochy who is in the hospital tonight following an impromptu heart procedure, please. 

_Oh Buster Posey, hallowed be thy name, see that our skipper's recovery is swift and full, so that he may continue to make managerial calls incomprehensible to the meager minds of mortal baseball fans, which have resulted, incredulously, in a treble of even-year world championships for our esteemed and storied baseball club. Praise be to Posey, for the night is dark and full of zombie birds. Amen. _


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

CamillePunk said:


> Emergency *prayer circle* for Bruce Bochy who is in the hospital tonight following an impromptu heart procedure, please.
> 
> _Oh Buster Posey, hallowed be thy name, see that our skipper's recovery is swift and full, so that he may continue to make managerial calls incomprehensible to the meager minds of mortal baseball fans, which have resulted, incredulously, in a treble of even-year world championships for our esteemed and storied baseball club. Praise be to Posey, for the night is dark and full of zombie birds. Amen. _









Tim Hudson is well behind his physical rehabilitation following the ankle surgery earlier this winter and now Bruce Bochy has had stents inserted for his heart. So begins the #oddyearbullshit . 

The odd-year gauntlet of self-flagellation, misery and torment is the price we must pay for the even years. I told you, CP, months ago... The odd year was coming...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So the OF in Boston if we believe the word out of camp...

Victorino
Castillo
Ramirez

No Mookie wtf. Of course Shane and Hanley will be DL'ed often so there's that.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

"I'm in on the ground floor, by getting both these guys in their first breakout, legendary seasons, my team will be stacked!!!" - Me last year upon drafting both Profar and Machado to my fantasy team.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Castillo going to go 20-20 Mister


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I hear good things about him. They should let Mookie get his groove going too. Victorino was good in his day, but his day is over.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

He apparently has a + glove too, do they do fielding categories for fantasy baseball?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

JM's Daddy said:


> As in...Milton Bradley Jr? That hot head is still playing?
> 
> 
> -edit- Google'd him...
> ...


I always thought he and Coco Crisp had the coolest names.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Went to the Miami at FAU game the other night...what a game..so ready for the wooden bats to start swinging again!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Upton, Jr. wtf?

I hope he can hit better than just B.J. Upton.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

BJ Upton changing his name back to his birth name of Melvin.

BJ had stood for Bossman Junior :ti After his father


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

He should change his name to Ronny Cedeno for how well he hits.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

YOAN MONCADA IS A NOT DODGER!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :cheer :cheer :cheer :cheer :cheer :cheer :cheer

YAY!!!! THANK YOU RED SOX! YOU TAKETH AWAY AND YOU GIVETH OR SOMETHING!!! :mark:


:side:


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I still lol at Boston for making the worst trade in recent years. Lester for Cespedes, then say Cespedes will be a building stone, then thinking they have a chance to resign Lester and end up losing both of them :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

